# DZ09 Smartwatch



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## frankandwendy (Aug 1, 2015)

DZ09 Smartwatch, I had knew that many germany people buy it,but other countyies less than . It is strange.


----------



## alessa (Aug 20, 2015)

I just bought a 25 € on aliexpress are there any mod's to model?


----------



## dvhooren (Aug 24, 2015)

*DZ09 app*

Hi,

I bought a DZ09 and received it last week. I am from the Netherlands...
I like the design and the display is also good. Some functions I will probably never use but in general a nice smartwatch.
I got mine for 28 euros and for that it is not bad.

Only problem is the software for the smartphone. The software you can download by scanning the QR code is Chinese.
Can not get that to work.

I have tried several app but I finally ended up with an app called RWATCH. 
That one connects to the smartwatch, you can do all things with sms messages. 

One thing is the app crashes to often. That is a pitty so I hope they will increase stability.
Secondly the health control in the smartphone RWATCH app does not seem to work. 
Maybe I do something wrong or I just have to wait for an update of the app.

If the app runs it is a good tool.

Hopefully I will find some other software which will run smoothly on the smartphone.

Oh and I have a Samsung Note 4 running Lollipop nowadays.


----------



## alessa (Sep 14, 2015)

for me the app downloaded to the barre code  work perfectly 

lg g3


----------



## thedarkharlequin (Sep 22, 2015)

dvhooren
I know this is a little old, so hopefully you figured it out, but go here http://www.fundo.cc/other/download/FunDoAPP/
that's the qr code site.  download the one labeled "BTNotifications Android".  that's the one that works with the dz09.


----------



## Homage (Oct 24, 2015)

Thank you thedarkharlequin for posting the proper link for us all above. I have had my DZ09 for just over 1 week. I had many issues with the original download wich is provided to you through the QR code located on the watch. After a day of fighting with it crashing all the time I looked to the app store on my SGH-I337M and saw a lot of promising looking apps that were all claiming to do the job. First I tried the BT Notifications like the watch said. Though it was an upgraded version it worked just as well as the first. I then tried other apps that claimed to work with the watch. Same story. Found an app called  SmartWear which did the job for the notifications but left all the other capabilities in the dirt. Once I tried the link above I have had all functions and capabilities working 100%


----------



## AndrewJamesB (Nov 19, 2015)

Thanks thedarkharlequin - worked for me too.


----------



## seek4 (Nov 24, 2015)

thedarkharlequin said:


> dvhooren
> I know this is a little old, so hopefully you figured it out, but go here http://www.fundo.cc/other/download/FunDoAPP/
> that's the qr code site.  download the one labeled "BTNotifications Android".  that's the one that works with the dz09.

Click to collapse



Me 3, my DZ09 just arrived to Denmark from China after 6½ weeks of waiting, so plenty of time to bookmark your post, just love it, thank you SO much *thedarkharlequin*! :good: 
BTW couldn't even get the darned bar-code to work (several QR-apps), maybe I turned off to much Google spy on my phone? Anyway the parring works like a charm with this app, only my DZ09 doesn't have the cool watch-faces and animations I've seen on videos so next step is another firmware, just hope my watch isn't a fake one..


----------



## AndrewJamesB (Nov 25, 2015)

seek4 said:


> Me 3, my DZ09 just arrived to Denmark from China after 6½ weeks of waiting, so plenty of time to bookmark your post, just love it, thank you SO much *thedarkharlequin*! :good:
> BTW couldn't even get the darned bar-code to work (several QR-apps), maybe I turned off to much Google spy on my phone? Anyway the parring works like a charm with this app, only my DZ09 doesn't have the cool watch-faces and animations I've seen on videos so next step is another firmware, just hope my watch isn't a fake one..

Click to collapse



Hi Seek4,

let me know how you get on with the firmware update, im also looking for a way to upgrade


----------



## aaron.esp.35 (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm looking for a software update too due to ten fact that it holds an interface different than te original one which seems to be a Gear S but no success could you notify me as soon as you reach sth?


----------



## seek4 (Nov 25, 2015)

AndrewJamesB said:


> Hi Seek4,
> 
> let me know how you get on with the firmware update, im also looking for a way to upgrade

Click to collapse





aaron.esp.35 said:


> I'm looking for a software update too due to ten fact that it holds an interface different than te original one which seems to be a Gear S but no success could you notify me as soon as you reach sth?

Click to collapse



Year, I thought I had found one just waiting for me (I did, her name is Berit, but that's a whole other story), but that was for MTK6250, ours are MTK6260A as far as I know, so didn't apply at all.. :silly: The tool provided in the download might work for us however, if anyone
_*ANYONE??*_
could find a nice firmware or even somebody who have the nice firmware in his/her DZ09 and knows how to scratch it out for share (I don't know that stuff)..

This is the site I found (and maybe so did some of you) http://chinagadgetsreviews.blogspot.dk/2014/08/mtk6250-bluetooth-154-lcd-watch.html Still not for us mind you, but if one of them brilliant nerds in here is watching, please help us! :fingers-crossed: ​


----------



## heap1000 (Nov 25, 2015)

For you guys who have had there watches for a while can you answer me a couple of questions. 

When the phone and watched are synced I like that you can see who is calling but I want to be able to answer my phone to speak and not talk through the watch! Even when I make a call on the phone while paired to the watch it comes out of thr watch and not the phone. 

While using Google music I want to be able to skip songs etc thr only way this can be done is if the music comes out of thr watch but not when  it comes out of the phone. 

Thanks


----------



## aaron.esp.35 (Nov 25, 2015)

Should have a look, I think this is what we've been looking for. 

Try with a Pc Browser cause it can't open on mobiles' browses such as Chrome 

http://www.dzgsm.com/vb/threads/25739-firmware-ai-watch-z20/


----------



## seek4 (Nov 25, 2015)

aaron.esp.35 said:


> Should have a look, I think this is what we've been looking for.
> 
> Try with a Pc Browser cause it can't open on mobiles' browses such as Chrome
> 
> http://www.dzgsm.com/vb/threads/25739-firmware-ai-watch-z20/

Click to collapse



Chip is the same, and I think the specs. are similar enough for the firmware to work on our DZ09s (but what do I know(?)), unfortunately both links are down, but I see the watch here in XDA, possible with firmware, haven't got time for a closer look today (tonight DK time), but will look into that tomorrow! 

Edit nov. 11,
OK folks, I am very short of time today, but would someone please take a look at this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/smartwatch/other-smartwatches/ai-watch-z20-mtk6260a-t2957013 and this site http://forum.android.com.pl/topic/202745-aiwatch-z20/ ? I think they may be our people although I somehow doubt the firmware mentioned has the fun/cool stuff we are looking for.


----------



## aaron.esp.35 (Dec 6, 2015)

seek4 said:


> Year, I thought I had found one just waiting for me (I did, her name is Berit, but that's a whole other story), but that was for MTK6250, ours are MTK6260A as far as I know, so didn't apply at all.. :silly: The tool provided in the download might work for us however, if anyone
> _*ANYONE??*_
> could find a nice firmware or even somebody who have the nice firmware in his/her DZ09 and knows how to scratch it out for share (I don't know that stuff)..
> 
> This is the site I found (and maybe so did some of you) http://chinagadgetsreviews.blogspot.dk/2014/08/mtk6250-bluetooth-154-lcd-watch.html Still not for us mind you, but if one of them brilliant nerds in here is watching, please help us! :fingers-crossed: ​

Click to collapse



I checked the site and do what I'd had to do and my watch died so I used my guaranty now they repaired my watch  
What I discovered is that we have a clone watch from u10 due to I found two types of firmware of the same watch but different type.

Our model is Zd09 no other so be careful cause you can install firmwares and they run buy your watch may be died or the screen can not work


----------



## johnseem (Dec 9, 2015)

*batterry*

batt damn , just bought and using about 3 hours, WEAK.


----------



## zswielder (Dec 10, 2015)

Can someone tell me if this watch is capable of sending/receiving text messages that come to your phone? I've been reading mixed messages on the net. I'm not talking about texts to the phone's own phone number.


----------



## seek4 (Dec 15, 2015)

Hey, I’ve got my hands on a DZ09 with exactly the cool animations, transition modes and watch-faces I believe quite a few of us are were looking for,  but only for borrow. Does anybody know how to copy the firmware, so that we can work on getting it into our watches?


----------



## seek4 (Dec 16, 2015)

goldentequila said:


> Can someone tell me if this watch is capable of sending/receiving text messages that come to your phone? I've been reading mixed messages on the net. I'm not talking about texts to the phone's own phone number.

Click to collapse



It most certainly can receive (via BlueTooth) messages sent to the pocket phone, it also receives emails sent to the pocket, and sometimes even (but not all) Skype messages. And you can browse text messages in your pocket as well as contacts and call records right on your wrist. I don't know about writing text messages and sending them through BT, haven't tried that because the keyboard/handwriting doesn't support Danish letters "æ, ø and å", but I suppose it is possible, only it's a very small screen for the purpose, don't think you would do that much as it is far more comfortable to use your pocket phone for writing.


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## sega0795 (Dec 17, 2015)

*a lot of problems*

Hello , I commented a while ago I bought two SmartWatch DZ09 MTK6260A one for an Android phone and one for a Windows Mobile phone , the mobile windows phone work only certain things notifications for example will not or alarms and remote camera with regarding android mobile but if it works all notifications WhatsApp or any other single out white on black ugly notification shows you not only the message and the message was sent . You have a solution to these problems especially for the Windows Phone , Windows Phone the problem is that the application bt notification is not compatible with this version .


----------



## Niezarm San (Dec 18, 2015)

seek4 said:


> Year, I thought I had found one just waiting for me (I did, her name is Berit, but that's a whole other story), but that was for MTK6250, ours are MTK6260A as far as I know, so didn't apply at all.. :silly: The tool provided in the download might work for us however, if anyone
> _*ANYONE??*_
> could find a nice firmware or even somebody who have the nice firmware in his/her DZ09 and knows how to scratch it out for share (I don't know that stuff)..
> 
> ​

Click to collapse



You can go to my blog site... niezarmsan.blogspot.my/2015/12/how-to-install-firmware-on-dz09-mtk6260.html ....sorry i can`t post direct link,


----------



## Golem_ (Dec 23, 2015)

Niezarm San said:


> You can go to my blog site... niezarmsan.blogspot.my/2015/12/how-to-install-firmware-on-dz09-mtk6260.html ....sorry i can`t post direct link,

Click to collapse



Interesting!

update after two hours: Great JOB, all of them are working like a charm!


----------



## Golem_ (Dec 23, 2015)

seek4 said:


> Year, I thought I had found one just waiting for me (I did, her name is Berit, but that's a whole other story), but that was for MTK6250, ours are MTK6260A as far as I know, so didn't apply at all.. :silly: The tool provided in the download might work for us however, if anyone
> _*ANYONE??*_
> could find a nice firmware or even somebody who have the nice firmware in his/her DZ09 and knows how to scratch it out for share (I don't know that stuff)..
> 
> This is the site I found (and maybe so did some of you) http://chinagadgetsreviews.blogspot.dk/2014/08/mtk6250-bluetooth-154-lcd-watch.html Still not for us mind you, but if one of them brilliant nerds in here is watching, please help us! :fingers-crossed: ​

Click to collapse



Give a search on xda for GT08 or any other mtk6260A watch, you'll find links for few firmwares (for me they were working just fine)

Note: don't forget to do a full recovery backup of your own firmware before to flash any new things on your phone!!! (I mean it, take it in a very serious way, in case of bricking, getting back your phone become a easy pie)


----------



## SkyHusky (Dec 26, 2015)

*hey*

Hillo! So i previously owned a GT08, before it fell apart. I now have the DZ09, and i like it so far! Is there a way to flash a digital watch face on it?


----------



## seek4 (Dec 27, 2015)

Niezarm San said:


> You can go to my blog site... niezarmsan.blogspot.my/2015/12/how-to-install-firmware-on-dz09-mtk6260.html ....sorry i can`t post direct link,

Click to collapse



Thank you SO much *Niezarm San*, your tutorial is very fine, and the firmwares are exactly what some of us have been hoping for. Just a couple of questions:
1) (Partly based on Golem's good advice) Thank you Golem!


Golem_ said:


> Give a search on xda for GT08 or any other mtk6260A watch, you'll find links for few firmwares (for me they were working just fine)
> 
> Note: don't forget to do a full recovery backup of your own firmware before to flash any new things on your phone!!! (I mean it, take it in a very serious way, in case of bricking, getting back your phone become a easy pie)

Click to collapse



Does this procedure make a usable backup of the watch' original firmware, in case we want to revert i.e. if something goes wrong (or can you tell us how to do that)?
2) Code *#8375# doesn't seem to work on my watch (*#06# does though), is there an alternative?
3) First the watch seemed to connect correctly, but nothing happened (stayed on 0% when testing RAM), and now I get an error about connecting to the com port or something, possibly due to a dirty (infected) Win8 install, I normally boot to Linux and don't care to clean up Windows right now, will try with a clean WinXP on my laptop one of these days, but are you acquainted to these errors?

Again thank you, and a delayed Merry Christmas/ Happy Hanukkah/ Happy Kwanzaa or whatever makes you happy!  BTW I _can _post direct links: 
*Niezarm San's great tutorial for changing firmware on our DZ09s, with tools and nice firmwares for grabs is right here** :good:*


----------



## Golem_ (Dec 27, 2015)

seek4 said:


> Thank you SO much *Niezarm San*, your tutorial is very fine, and the firmwares are exactly what some of us have been hoping for. Just a couple of questions:
> 1) (Partly based on Golem's good advice) Thank you Golem!
> 
> Does this procedure make a usable backup of the watch' original firmware, in case we want to revert i.e. if something goes wrong (or can you tell us how to do that)?
> ...

Click to collapse



1. Man, to have a full recovery backup you just have to send me the file resulted from initial readback procedure (16384 kB bulk), I can build from it the clean original firmware your phone came equipped with (most important, it is containing PERFECT COMPATIBLE drivers right for your phone for communication between central unit and simcard unit, memory card unit, microusb, display, microphone, speaker etc)
2. try *#998375#, as well to access engineer menu instead *#3646633* the code is *#993646633#, keep me informed if they are working or not
3. it looks like that the best environment is windows xp, I met a lot of people complaining about the fact that windows 7, or windows 8, because their stupid "security policy" are not installing mtk drivers putting (in secret) instead some microsoft surrogates, I have no idea where or in which panel we can tame windows 7 or 8 so that to install exactly what we have hence if you have XP is just perfect!


----------



## SkyHusky (Dec 28, 2015)

*Watch face editing?*

View attachment 3590772

Hey again! So i have this program called MTK resources editor, and some watch faces. But how do i use the program? I cant find anywhere on the internet on how? And also how could i make a digital face that i could install on it?

i have attached a screenshot of what I'm dealing with. Could i have some guidance? ^-^


----------



## Golem_ (Dec 28, 2015)

SkyHusky said:


> View attachment 3590772
> 
> Hey again! So i have this program called MTK resources editor, and some watch faces. But how do i use the program? I cant find anywhere on the internet on how? And also how could i make a digital face that i could install on it?
> 
> i have attached a screenshot of what I'm dealing with. Could i have some guidance? ^-^

Click to collapse



I've took a try and at the first sight it doesn't seem to work, we'll see if there is some use of this piece of software
Hereunder are attached few mt6260A bin background pictures I have extracted manually a week ago  from a watch ROM, give it a try, it looks like the program is not displaying any preview shot hence is not able to read the picture format from our type of phone... or I'm doing something wrong there


----------



## SkyHusky (Dec 29, 2015)

Golem_ said:


> I've took a try and at the first sight it doesn't seem to work, we'll see if there is some use of this piece of software
> Hereunder are attached few mt6260A bin background pictures I have extracted manually a week ago  from a watch ROM, give it a try, it looks like the program is not displaying any preview shot hence is not able to read the picture format from our type of phone... or I'm doing something wrong there

Click to collapse



How do i put those pictures on the watch? Sorry if i sound stupid i know not much of flashing mediatek devices...


----------



## Golem_ (Dec 29, 2015)

SkyHusky said:


> How do i put those pictures on the watch? Sorry if i sound stupid i know not much of flashing mediatek devices...

Click to collapse



I've checked, your software is working (didn't give yet a full test but apparently is doing its job) so do an import and let us know if everything goes right!


----------



## SkyHusky (Dec 29, 2015)

Golem_ said:


> I've checked, your software is working (didn't give yet a full test but apparently is doing its job) so do an import and let us know if everything goes right!

Click to collapse



Ok i got the thing to work, i just needed to click all file types and then ROM but how do i save it when im done editing the watchface? And then how do i flash that to the watch?


----------



## Sawmai (Dec 29, 2015)

In my opinion, the best app notifier is " TRULY SmartDevice". It's because may show you what whatsapp messages contains in your Dz09. Camara remote fine ok too! I hope it will be usefully for you!


----------



## Golem_ (Dec 29, 2015)

SkyHusky said:


> Ill take a little video and show you what happens when i click import. It says pick a target file first, even though i did! I do run windows 10 so maybe thats an issue? Idk

Click to collapse



Today I have checked the editor, is working flawlessly!!! You have a big thanks from me, the fact you find this software is a big step in customizing mtk62xx watch-phones, I have created few new "genuine" xda concept faces check the attachments)

here are the steps:
1. do a copy of the firmware you want to change (for instance rename the new containing folder <DZ-09 mod1>)
2. create a folder (lets call it <new watch faces>) and put inside all watch face gifs you have
3. obviously, start the program 
4. press open (left down buton) browse to <DZ-09 mod1> , as extension select all files and select ROM - <open>
5. press upper right side <workdir> and go to your <new watch faces> folder and press ok
6. press <Pictures> upper left and in the main list from left pick which picture you want to change and click on it
7. in the right side choose the picture you want to insert and click on it
8. press upper right side button <import> if shows successful go to step 9 if not the picture you chose is to big
9. press save - it opens browser in the <DZ-09 mod1>, check ROM and accept to overwrite the file
10. flash <DZ-09 mod1> on your phone and enjoy!


----------



## SkyHusky (Dec 29, 2015)

Thank you so much Golem, your my new XDA bff ☺ I'll try that when I get home


----------



## Golem_ (Dec 29, 2015)

SkyHusky said:


> Thank you so much Golem, your my new XDA bff  I'll try that when I get home

Click to collapse



You're welcome my friend


----------



## SkyHusky (Dec 30, 2015)

Golem_ said:


> You're welcome my friend

Click to collapse



Holy s**t it worked. Now i just need a digital one. If my watch came preloaded with at least one it would be easier but it didnt


----------



## Golem_ (Dec 30, 2015)

SkyHusky said:


> Holy s**t it worked. Now i just need a digital one. If my watch came preloaded with at least one it would be easier but it didnt

Click to collapse



The only having a digital I've seen by now is just the Aplus GV08 firmware, hereunder is the link for one I tested, working 100% flashed in our watch
http://www.needrom.com/download/aplus_b_7789v_0309_v1-0_2015_04_10/


----------



## seek4 (Dec 30, 2015)

Golem_ said:


> 1. Man, to have a full recovery backup you just have to send me the file resulted from initial readback procedure (16384 kB bulk), I can build from it the clean original firmware your phone came equipped with (most important, it is containing PERFECT COMPATIBLE drivers right for your phone for communication between central unit and simcard unit, memory card unit, microusb, display, microphone, speaker etc)
> 2. try *#998375#, as well to access engineer menu instead *#3646633* the code is *#993646633#, keep me informed if they are working or not
> 3. it looks like that the best environment is windows xp, I met a lot of people complaining about the fact that windows 7, or windows 8, because their stupid "security policy" are not installing mtk drivers putting (in secret) instead some microsoft surrogates, I have no idea where or in which panel we can tame windows 7 or 8 so that to install exactly what we have hence if you have XP is just perfect!

Click to collapse



Thank you again Golem_, haven't tested the codes because I realized that  my watch' specific FW has a [Settings] > [About Watch] which seems  to do the exact same thing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  About Windows; I normally use a "lite version" of Win8 (with Classic  Menu so it can be used  ) which, unlike Micro$oft's version, seems to  function properly, only not when infected, however for compatibility I  think XP is still unbeaten, just can't find that darned CD-ROM for the  moment.. 

But much more important: You can do that? Would it then  be possible for us to disassemble firmwares too, and maybe cook our  own? Could you possibly be talked into writing a tut, and share the  tools you would use? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know this is a lot to ask, but I've learned that if you don't ask, you won't be rejected (or whatever..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). 
Obviously  it would be nice to be able to use each watch' original drivers, as  they seem to come with different HW, but also i.e. my watch' present  (original) FW has a note-writer that I like a lot, but apparently have  been left out in the FW with my preferred UI, it would be great to be  able to choose our own mixture of apps and functions, and maybe it would  even be possible to design our own watch-faces and replace wallpapers  aso. ..?


----------



## Golem_ (Dec 30, 2015)

seek4 said:


> Thank you again Golem_, haven't tested the codes because I realized that  my watch' specific FW has a [Settings] > [About Watch] which seems  to do the exact same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi there, thank you for your kind words! I have to tell you frankly that no, there is no chance to disassemble the firmware itself, its inner structure is kept in big secret and it is explainable as long as these mtk PCBs are the most wanted on the market ( the price for a mtk6260A PCB containing ALL components excluding camera, display and mic is getting somewhere UNDER $1 (one dollar!!!) so that any attempt of FW reverse engineering was an epic failure
Now, what we can do - not so much, we succeeded here to figure out how to change wakeup watch faces which is a big step for now. As well I keep working in building a script which will find/decode/change/code back any icon or background inside the firmware
I have attached a picture with my watch having installed a xda'ish face I've created two days ago, at least we can get rid easily of those ugly chinese style watches


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## needlehole (Dec 30, 2015)

awesome! works very well. anyone know how to change hour and minute hand? i mean pointer


----------



## Golem_ (Dec 30, 2015)

needlehole said:


> awesome! works very well. anyone know how to change hour and minute hand? i mean pointer

Click to collapse



Unfortunately the "needles" are part of the core, hard to believe that somebody could get there without to mess the whole system . . .


----------



## needlehole (Dec 30, 2015)

meh, bad to hear. i tested 3 systems: oryginal dz09, aplus and gt08. aplus firmware is the best (in my opinion) but watch faces..... not quite good.
Golem, you posted an image yours watch. what's the firmware? gt08? looks awesome


----------



## Golem_ (Dec 31, 2015)

needlehole said:


> meh, bad to hear. i tested 3 systems: oryginal dz09, aplus and gt08. aplus firmware is the best (in my opinion) but watch faces..... not quite good.
> Golem, you posted an image yours watch. what's the firmware? gt08? looks awesome

Click to collapse



firmware is DZ09, the watchface is created by myself two days ago when I discovered how simple is to replace those chinese ugly watchfaces
At this thread, previous page, I have posted a minitutorial and a set of 3 new watchfaces
Hope it helps!


----------



## shockazulu (Dec 31, 2015)

Has anyone been able to insert a sim card and do calls and text without being connected to a regular phone?


----------



## Golem_ (Dec 31, 2015)

shockazulu said:


> Has anyone been able to insert a sim card and do calls and text without being connected to a regular phone?

Click to collapse



Yes, I'm using the watchphone day by day in gsm mode


----------



## SkyHusky (Dec 31, 2015)

Hello :3 I have flashed the Aplus firmware to my DZ09 watch now all I need is a custom digital face because it does have one digital days preloaded, it's just kind boring. Can y'all whip something up for me? ^-^


----------



## friz_64 (Dec 31, 2015)

i have a dz09 smartwatch and i ahve same problems, i downloaded the app "BTnotification", that is the app the watch told me to dowload, but it doesen't work as good as it should. so i dowloaded "mediatek smartdevice" that permit me to recive notification on my watch, but if i use the bt camera i only can take photos with my smartphone controlling it with the watchbut i can't see anything on my watch while i'm doing this, and also i can't control the watch's camera with the phone. Can anyone please help me giving me some advices ?
p.s. sorry for my low level english skills


----------



## Golem_ (Dec 31, 2015)

friz_64 said:


> i have a dz09 smartwatch and i ahve same problems, i downloaded the app "BTnotification", that is the app the watch told me to dowload, but it doesen't work as good as it should. so i dowloaded "mediatek smartdevice" that permit me to recive notification on my watch, but if i use the bt camera i only can take photos with my smartphone controlling it with the watchbut i can't see anything on my watch while i'm doing this, and also i can't control the watch's camera with the phone. Can anyone please help me giving me some advices ?
> p.s. sorry for my low level english skills

Click to collapse



Did you get this one?
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.szfunyun.btnotification


----------



## shockazulu (Jan 1, 2016)

I found instructions for setting up to use a SIM card. 
1. Go to settings. 
2. Go to network settings. 
3. Go to network selection. 
4. Choose select network. 
But I get "searching" then "failed to search network"
Hours later after leaving the SIM card in the watch. ...... I noticed it said "att" my service providers name, on the home screen where it always said "no service". Then I was able to make phone calls and send text messages. 
So now I tried restarting the watch to see what happens and for about a half hour now I have "no service" again on the home screen.


----------



## Dhwanik (Jan 1, 2016)

*Whatsapp and facebook Icons*

Hi guys,  My dz09 was delivered today (bought from AliExpress). 

while checking review of the watch on aliexpress , I saw that one user posted a photo in which the watch was having facebook and whatsapp icon( see attached image). 
However on my watch, there are no such icons. Any idea how is it possible?


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 1, 2016)

shockazulu said:


> I found instructions for setting up to use a SIM card.
> 1. Go to settings.
> 2. Go to network settings.
> 3. Go to network selection.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep, for me happ exactly the same, it looks like it is about a hardware bug (RF chip), mine I fixed by changing the firmware, if I'm getting back to the original firmware I get again same symptoms,  try please this code *#8375#, it will appear a page with tech info, give me a reply with all those and we'll see if you're lucky, meanwhile please don't do anything could brick your phone (flashing) or anything could get to irreversible hardware damage


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 1, 2016)

Dhwanik said:


> Hi guys,  My dz09 was delivered today (bought from AliExpress).
> 
> while checking review of the watch on aliexpress , I saw that one user posted a photo in which the watch was having facebook and whatsapp icon( see attached image).
> However on my watch, there are no such icons. Any idea how is it possible?

Click to collapse



Those things are installed apps, they are MRE built ones and their extension is .vxp, if you google a bit you'll find it (just be sure is built for 240x240), send them to your phone and click on them in the received folder in the next moment their icons will appear in the main menu. My advice is: do not install them, they are poor apps, big consumers of energy, barely working and are messing up with your firmware (which is not modular as android or windows mobile or symbian)


----------



## shockazulu (Jan 1, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Yep, for me happ exactly the same, it looks like it is about a hardware bug (RF chip), mine I fixed by changing the firmware, if I'm getting back to the original firmware I get again same symptoms,  try please this code *#8375#, it will appear a page with tech info, give me a reply with all those and we'll see if you're lucky, meanwhile please don't do anything could brick your phone (flashing) or anything could get to irreversible hardware damage
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 PM ----------
> Again after waiting I again get the "att" in place of "no service". Now calls and text work again. As a bonus I received a mms update pack along worth a network configuration pack. I clicked install and now have working Internet and I assume my picture text will send and receive. Just need to install a sd card to get enough space to store so it will load the Web images.

Click to collapse


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 1, 2016)

---------- Post added at 12:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 PM ----------
Again after waiting I again get the "att" in place of "no service". Now calls and text work again. As a bonus I received a mms update pack along worth a network configuration pack. I clicked install and now have working Internet and I assume my picture text will send and receive. Just need to install a sd card to get enough space to store so it will load the Web images.[/QUOTE]

As I said, I had the same problem, right now your phone has no ability to switch to other gsm cell tower (the RF bug I told you before), it is not normal to wait more than 2 seconds before to become active, if you restart your phone again you'll have again no gsm connection, did you check the code and get the info I asked for?


----------



## shockazulu (Jan 1, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Yep, for me happ exactly the same, it looks like it is about a hardware bug (RF chip), mine I fixed by changing the firmware, if I'm getting back to the original firmware I get again same symptoms,  try please this code *#8375#, it will appear a page with tech info, give me a reply with all those and we'll see if you're lucky, meanwhile please don't do anything could brick your phone (flashing) or anything could get to irreversible hardware damage

Click to collapse



Here is what I get. I attached photos of the screen after entering the dialer code.


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 1, 2016)

shockazulu said:


> Here is what I get. I attached photos of the screen after entering the dialer code.

Click to collapse



I have compared your numbers with mine, maybe you lucky, I have a newer (2015/09/06) firmware kit which I think has already fixed the RF bug (at least resolved mine), this requires a full reflashing, depends on your knowledge in this matter I can send you the firmware and tools and you do all by yourself, or we can do it together in share screen (in which case I will PM my skype). Let me know what's your decision


----------



## shockazulu (Jan 1, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> I have compared your numbers with mine, maybe you lucky, I have a newer (2015/09/06) firmware kit which I think has already fixed the RF bug (at least resolved mine), this requires a full reflashing, depends on your knowledge in this matter I can send you the firmware and tools and you do all by yourself, or we can do it together in share screen (in which case I will PM my skype). Let me know what's your decision

Click to collapse



I am ready to flash. Done many phones and one galaxy gear. I'll take links downloads anything you have. Want to test and share with the rest of xda.


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 1, 2016)

shockazulu said:


> I am ready to flash. Done many phones and one galaxy gear. I'll take links downloads anything you have. Want to test and share with the rest of xda.

Click to collapse



Here you have all you need to flash safe and sound (there is a version of firmware with new watch faces I've made few days ago and one stock, both same version)

https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B_PhIaLE_-ogcXBFSEdXbzBZX0E&usp=sharing

Note: very important!!! before anything do a full readback from 0x00000000 to 0x01000000
Hope it helps


----------



## shockazulu (Jan 1, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Here you have all you need to flash safe and sound (there is a version of firmware with new watch faces I've made few days ago and one stock, both same version)
> 
> https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B_PhIaLE_-ogcXBFSEdXbzBZX0E&usp=sharing
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How about any links to some how to threads related to flashing this?  Thank you so much for your help so far. I will pay it forward when I am done with a start to finish how to for others to fallow.


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 1, 2016)

shockazulu said:


> How about any links to some how to threads related to flashing this?  Thank you so much for your help so far. I will pay it forward when I am done with a start to finish how to for others to fallow.

Click to collapse



check this 

http://niezarmsan.blogspot.my/2015/12/how-to-install-firmware-on-dz09-mtk6260.html

but use just the tools, drivers and firmwares I've sent you before! by my experience it looks like flashtool 5.13.08 is matching way much better the mtk6260A com's requirements


----------



## NovaxxBite (Jan 2, 2016)

SkyHusky said:


> View attachment 3590772
> 
> Hey again! So i have this program called MTK resources editor, and some watch faces. But how do i use the program? I cant find anywhere on the internet on how? And also how could i make a digital face that i could install on it?
> 
> i have attached a screenshot of what I'm dealing with. Could i have some guidance? ^-^

Click to collapse



where can i download mtk resource editor?


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 2, 2016)

NovaxxBite said:


> where can i download mtk resource editor?

Click to collapse



here you find anything you need including mtk resourse editor:
https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B_PhIaLE_-ogcXBFSEdXbzBZX0E&usp=sharing


----------



## shockazulu (Jan 4, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> I have compared your numbers with mine, maybe you lucky, I have a newer (2015/09/06) firmware kit which I think has already fixed the RF bug (at least resolved mine), this requires a full reflashing, depends on your knowledge in this matter I can send you the firmware and tools and you do all by yourself, or we can do it together in share screen (in which case I will PM my skype). Let me know what's your decision

Click to collapse



I flashed the rom from the link you gave me. It did update firmware to a newer date. But it didn't fix the SIM connecting issue. Also I can't find any newer watch faces in it. I attached photo of the newer revision number.


----------



## j0shx (Jan 4, 2016)

*GPRS*

Has anybody tried to setup the gprs with this watch? I'm currently trying to find the gprs setting with Straight Talk. But I can't seem to find the proper settings.


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 4, 2016)

shockazulu said:


> I flashed the rom from the link you gave me. It did update firmware to a newer date. But it didn't fix the SIM connecting issue. Also I can't find any newer watch faces in it. I attached photo of the newer revision number.

Click to collapse



Then let's check few other compatible firmwares, there is GT08, GV08 and Iradish Y6, maybe we lucky and one of them is working on the other path (not broken one) which is linking the processor with the RF chip
I'll send you a PM with a link containing these firmwares, there you'll find as well all watch faces I found plus the xda one I made and the replacing tools


----------



## stef4ogot (Jan 4, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Then let's check few other compatible firmwares, there is GT08, GV08 and Iradish Y6, maybe we lucky and one of them is working on the other path (not broken one) which is linking the processor with the RF chip
> I'll send you a PM with a link containing these firmwares, there you'll find as well all watch faces I found plus the xda one I made and the replacing tools

Click to collapse



Viber notifications!!! Is it possible or not?
Thank you!


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 4, 2016)

stef4ogot said:


> Viber notifications!!! Is it possible or not?
> Thank you!

Click to collapse



I'm not using viber but if you're using the right sync app on your phone and make sure viber is checked in your personal apps panel then it must work

Check please if the app installed in your phone is the one from the link above , it is the one special designed for mtk6260A (in case you have android 5.1 and above google play will tell that is incompatible with your device which is stupid, of course is working, I will attach here the apk for any case)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.szfunyun.btnotification


----------



## stef4ogot (Jan 4, 2016)

Thank bro,but it is not work.I do not get viber notifications.. I tried and other applications without success....


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 4, 2016)

stef4ogot said:


> Thank bro,but it is not work.I do not get viber notifications.. I tried and other applications without success....

Click to collapse



I didn't know about this issue, by my opinion it happens not because the sync app but because the viber itself, it is a very weird app, I don't use viber because is eating battery, and is messing up with the sound for skype


----------



## vysnius (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi all, can someone help me. I'm trying to find app for android whcih would work with DZ09 and Sony Xperia Z3 compact. I found some where it works with Notifications, but data is not comming to phone. Like steps and etc.


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 4, 2016)

vysnius said:


> Hi all, can someone help me. I'm trying to find app for android whcih would work with DZ09 and Sony Xperia Z3 compact. I found some where it works with Notifications, but data is not comming to phone. Like steps and etc.

Click to collapse



Did you check this one?
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.szfunyun.btnotification


----------



## khusaini (Jan 4, 2016)

*flashtool error*

good day to all. i keep receiving these error while connecting my watch to the flash tool.  please kindly guide me on how to solve this problem. am i doing anything wrong. i followed all the instruction and using the files and flash tool that mr golem provided. tq guys.....
_______________________________________________________________

FLASHTOOL  ERROR : S DL MAUI FLASH ID NOT MATCHED WITH TARGET (5095)

(MAUI) SingleMemory the flash id of MAUI BIN is not match to target phone flash!
please check MAUI load is build correctly and fits this target.

HINT
Already Backup! Watch dog reset might not work. 
____________________________________________________________
Another error
flashtool error: S_BROM_DOWNLOAD_EPP_FAIL (2036)
[EPP] FlashTool environment preparation failed
It May be caused from DRAM initialization failed

Pleace check the EMI information of the MAUI load is correct and fit the target.
_____________________________________________________________

my watch spec information:
kct_x9_gv08_s1_LANGA

BRANCH
X9x9_gv08_s1_LANGA

AND BTW, i need aplus firmware. i already download this version:
APLUS_B_7789V_0309_V1.0_2015_04_10


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 4, 2016)

khusaini said:


> good day to all. i keep receiving these error while connecting my watch to the flash tool.  please kindly guide me on how to solve this problem. am i doing anything wrong. i followed all the instruction and using the files and flash tool that mr golem provided. tq guys.....
> _______________________________________________________________
> 
> FLASHTOOL  ERROR : S DL MAUI FLASH ID NOT MATCHED WITH TARGET (5095)
> ...

Click to collapse



Please send me the ROM dump (the backUP you made), I'll cook from it a full firmware and we'll see if is doing same s . . . t with its own one

update: check PM


----------



## khusaini (Jan 4, 2016)

thank you so much mr golem for your kind reply, however just to be certain, may i know how i could do the backup so i would not end up giving you a wrong files. and i think many would like to know about this too. thank you so much and sorry for the troubles....


----------



## vysnius (Jan 4, 2016)

Golem_, it is not working with my mobile..  i found Fundo app, but it is working only with Notifications. But it's not synching steps data and sleep monitor.


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 4, 2016)

vysnius said:


> Golem_, it is not working with my mobile..  i found Fundo app, but it is working only with Notifications. But it's not synching steps data and sleep monitor.

Click to collapse



If you have DZ09 that app has to work with your phone!


----------



## vysnius (Jan 4, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> If you have DZ09 that app has to work with your phone!

Click to collapse




When I open that link on Google play,  it say that it is not compatible for my phone. I have dz09 and Sony Xperia z3 compact. 

 Sent from my D5803 using XDA Forums


----------



## Sly_67 (Jan 4, 2016)

vysnius said:


> When I open that link on Google play,  it say that it is not compatible for my phone. I have dz09 and Sony Xperia z3 compact.
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using XDA Forums

Click to collapse



Use linked apk from this post 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=64635069


Sent from Nexus 5 CM13 CAF


----------



## Sly_67 (Jan 4, 2016)

Can we have digital watch face on DZ09. Something like this [emoji1] [emoji6] 


Sent from Nexus 5 CM13 CAF


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 4, 2016)

Sly_67 said:


> Can we have digital watch face on DZ09. Something like this [emoji1] [emoji6]
> View attachment 3599110
> 
> Sent from Nexus 5 CM13 CAF

Click to collapse



Thank you helping me for previous post 
As about that watchface, I'd like to have it too on my screen but . . . not at all, the only thing we can do right now is to change the background, anything else is part of executable s. . .t hence untouchable, yet not so bad, isn't it?


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 4, 2016)

khusaini said:


> thank you so much mr golem for your kind reply, however just to be certain, may i know how i could do the backup so i would not end up giving you a wrong files. and i think many would like to know about this too. thank you so much and sorry for the troubles....

Click to collapse



I've made an experiment replicating your situation and I got same error so exactly as I said the factory where your phone was produced bought the flash from other provider, this explains different flash ID, let's try this, I have modified the script inside .cfg file adding as many IDs as I could find according with your type of flash memory (64+128), get the file from attachment and place it in the DZ09 folder, start flashtool, choose as scatter file that one, try a readback, maybe we lucky . . .


----------



## Sly_67 (Jan 4, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Thank you helping me for previous post
> As about that watchface, I'd like to have it too on my screen but . . . not at all, the only thing we can do right now is to change the background, anything else is part of executable s. . .t hence untouchable, yet not so bad, isn't it?

Click to collapse



Your watch isn't DZ09, but it has same processor. I suppose it's GT08 with custom watch wristband? Can someone tell me where can we find app for uploading watch faces to our "smart watches". Everything relevant for dz09 is on Chinese language. 

Sent from Nexus 5 CM13 CAF


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 5, 2016)

Sly_67 said:


> Your watch isn't DZ09, but it has same processor. I suppose it's GT08 with custom watch wristband? Can someone tell me where can we find app for uploading watch faces to our "smart watches". Everything relevant for dz09 is on Chinese language.
> 
> Sent from Nexus 5 CM13 CAF

Click to collapse



The watch is bzzzzzzzzzzzz (one of billion types of mtk6260A) and I did some dangerous tricks to change the strap (saving embedded antenna from it), now is solid and safe than ever
As about watchfaces - check on this page - I  wrote a small tutorial and attached there the app which is able to write watchfaces

http://forum.xda-developers.com/sma...mart-watch-t3053196/post64548820#post64548820


----------



## khusaini (Jan 5, 2016)

just wanna say a million thanks to mr golem for his time, patience, assistance and guide. So now we learned that somehow, there are some1 out there who can change the flash ID of for this phone. 

thanks Mr Golem. may god bless ya!:good:


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 5, 2016)

khusaini said:


> just wanna say a million thanks to mr golem for his time, patience, assistance and guide. So now we learned that somehow, there are some1 out there who can change the flash ID of for this phone.
> 
> thanks Mr Golem. may god bless ya!:good:

Click to collapse



So. . .  it works?


----------



## khusaini (Jan 5, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> So. . .  it works?

Click to collapse



sorry man, no luck. it just give the same error, the flash ID is mismatched.


----------



## vysnius (Jan 5, 2016)

Sly_67 said:


> Use linked apk from this post
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=64635069
> 
> 
> Sent from Nexus 5 CM13 CAF

Click to collapse



But that app don't have function to synch data with pedometer on DZ09. Or I need to use another one to do that?


----------



## shockazulu (Jan 5, 2016)

Sly_67 said:


> Can we have digital watch face on DZ09. Something like this [emoji1] [emoji6]
> View attachment 3599110
> 
> Sent from Nexus 5 CM13 CAF

Click to collapse





Golem_ said:


> Thank you helping me for previous post
> As about that watchface, I'd like to have it too on my screen but . . . not at all, the only thing we can do right now is to change the background, anything else is part of executable s. . .t hence untouchable, yet not so bad, isn't it?

Click to collapse



I think it could be possible to have a digital face. I attached a photo of a digital face I found on an older revision of our watch.


----------



## stef4ogot (Jan 5, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> I'm not using viber but if you're using the right sync app on your phone and make sure viber is checked in your personal apps panel then it must work
> 
> Check please if the app installed in your phone is the one from the link above , it is the one special designed for mtk6260A (in case you have android 5.1 and above google play will tell that is incompatible with your device which is stupid, of course is working, I will attach here the apk for any case)

Click to collapse



Thank youuuuuu again  .It work...I just was install wrong version of the program!  :good:


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 5, 2016)

khusaini said:


> sorry man, no luck. it just give the same error, the flash ID is mismatched.

Click to collapse



Then brute force! there are 4096 combinations, I will generate a list containing all of them and we'll try it like that

---------- Post added at 10:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 AM ----------




shockazulu said:


> I think it could be possible to have a digital face. I attached a photo of a digital face I found on an older revision of our watch.

Click to collapse



I have explained before why we cannot have these digital faces, they are part of the core code, any attempt to brake it is futile excluding the case we own the source and SDK


----------



## khusaini (Jan 5, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Then brute force! there are 4096 combinations, I will generate a list containing all of them and we'll try it like that
> 
> okie golem. juz give me the instuction then i will try it and update you with the result.

Click to collapse


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 5, 2016)

khusaini said:


> Golem_ said:
> 
> 
> > Then brute force! there are 4096 combinations, I will generate a list containing all of them and we'll try it like that
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Niezarm San (Jan 5, 2016)

Wow!! So many user like to mode their DZ09....Unfortunately the rom seem like basic phone rom. Its hard to break and explore more like android roms. Only if we have software from the maker of DZ09...


----------



## rhodri11 (Jan 5, 2016)

*turn off data?*

How do we turn off data only for this watch? I am happy to put it in flight mode but when I turn off flight mode and link via bluetooth, I want to make sure my limited credit on payg sim card doesn't get used for data


----------



## khusaini (Jan 6, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> khusaini said:
> 
> 
> > unfortunately so big cfg file freeze up to death the flashtool, I've tried to load it. . . no chance
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## shockazulu (Jan 6, 2016)

Sly_67 said:


> Can we have digital watch face on DZ09. Something like this [emoji1] [emoji6]
> View attachment 3599110
> 
> Sent from Nexus 5 CM13 CAF

Click to collapse





Golem_ said:


> ---------- Post added at 10:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:53 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> I have explained before why we cannot have these digital faces, they are part of the core code, any attempt to brake it is futile excluding the case we own the source and SDK

Click to collapse



What I mean is I flashed a lot of different revisions to my watch to see if I liked them. The photo I took of the digital watch face came from one of those revisions. If someone wanted a digital watch face they could run the revision that includes the digital watch face. From there they may be able to customize the background of that digital watch face.


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 6, 2016)

rhodri11 said:


> How do we turn off data only for this watch? I am happy to put it in flight mode but when I turn off flight mode and link via bluetooth, I want to make sure my limited credit on payg sim card doesn't get used for data

Click to collapse



You can have your Bluetooth in flight mode, even is better because RF chip will not consume energy
Go in flight mode, after switch on bluetooth, will ask if is safe to turn on the bluetooth in flight mode and that's all

---------- Post added at 12:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:59 AM ----------




shockazulu said:


> What I mean is I flashed a lot of different revisions to my watch to see if I liked them. The photo I took of the digital watch face came from one of those revisions. If someone wanted a digital watch face they could run the revision that includes the digital watch face. From there they may be able to customize the background of that digital watch face.

Click to collapse



I have to repeat, for digital face there is no chance to change the background


----------



## rhodri11 (Jan 6, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> You can have your Bluetooth in flight mode, even is better because RF chip will not consume energy
> Go in flight mode, after switch on bluetooth, will ask if is safe to turn on the bluetooth in flight mode and that's all

Click to collapse



I understand I can turn off bluetooth and save a lot of battery by using Flight mode - this is what I have been doing. What I meant was when I have flight mode turned off, then will the watch use any data without me specifically going to a website etc?

Thanks


----------



## spam1408 (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi, guys, I also got a dz09 smartwatch. I was wondering if it is possible to use the phone speaker automaticaly when i answer a call because when the watch is connected it switches by default to the watch speaker and i have to select the phone everytime


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## lisu_ml (Jan 6, 2016)

> You can go to my blog site... niezarmsan.blogspot.my/2015/12/how-to-install-firmware-on-dz09-mtk6260.html ....sorry i can`t post direct link,

Click to collapse



Thank you for looking into it. Unfortunately I have a problem with forcing my DZ09 watch to be in COM mode instead of Mass Storage one.

I'm performing all steps one by one and when I want to perform memory test I open flashtool, switch tab to 'memory test', check 'RAM test' and press START button. Then I'm connecting the watch and memory test starts to count elapsed time so I thing it is working. But after about 30 seconds my PC disconnects the watch and instead of seeing it as connected to COM port it starts to be visible as the standard mass storage connected to USB and I'm getting error from flashtool saying the communication has failed. The same happening during flashing attempt.

Does anyone else experienced this?

When the watch is switched on and I connect it to the PC I can choose in which mode it should be connected, but I cannot do this while it is powered off.


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 6, 2016)

rhodri11 said:


> I understand I can turn off bluetooth and save a lot of battery by using Flight mode - this is what I have been doing. What I meant was when I have flight mode turned off, then will the watch use any data without me specifically going to a website etc?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



This watch is a very simple watch, when you close an app it doesn't get in background like for android system, your phone interrogates internet connection just when you are asking explicitly for that so if you close the very few internet apps available (mainly the browser which is native or facebook which is MRE) you can be 100% sure you'll not consume any traffic, there is no need to keep it on flight mode

---------- Post added at 07:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:49 PM ----------




lisu_ml said:


> Thank you for looking into it. Unfortunately I have a problem with forcing my DZ09 watch to be in COM mode instead of Mass Storage one.
> 
> I'm performing all steps one by one and when I want to perform memory test I open flashtool, switch tab to 'memory test', check 'RAM test' and press START button. Then I'm connecting the watch and memory test starts to count elapsed time so I thing it is working. But after about 30 seconds my PC disconnects the watch and instead of seeing it as connected to COM port it starts to be visible as the standard mass storage connected to USB and I'm getting error from flashtool saying the communication has failed. The same happening during flashing attempt.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



At first sight it looks like is an issue provoked by the flash tool version which could get in conflict with your usb native drivers (depends on your motherboard), try 5.1308


----------



## snapss (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi guys, I too have recently owner of this DZ-09, and I can say that I am in general terms satisfied.

These are my ROM data:

LD99_JMX (SmartWatch)_LangABC_7789V (cpt)_0329_V2.5
[BRANCH]: 11BW1308MP GPLUS60A_6464_11B
BUILD: BUILD_NO SERIAL#:11140106080106080570933307124285_105623            10
[BUILD TIME] 2015/09/16 11:31
[MRE VERSION] 3100 HAL_VERNO:

  Golem_ I need to ask you a couple of things:

1- I made up my ROM as you have explained, in a single file, but how do I split it into several parts? If you could explain it to us, we would not be in stressing your life.

2- I tried to run the readback giving directly addresses of the various blocks, but it is not working. With phones MTK it is all much easier.

3- If I wanted to go back to my original ROM, could I flash my block backup, or should I use separate blocks as indicated by the scatter?


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 6, 2016)

snapss said:


> Hi guys, I too have recently owner of this DZ-09, and I can say that I am in general terms satisfied.
> 
> These are my ROM data:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, you're right, NOBODY explains how to build a firmware from that ROM dump, I learned myself that in the hard way . . . I don't want to explain in a tutorial 'how to' because it is a very dangerous procedure, if just a small mistake after a flash the phone goes the brickest brick FOREVER, imagine that, wrong bootloader - phone goes out of serial port - nightmare - only solution is throwing it out to the garbage bin. Instead this, I promise in the next days to build a windows app which will do this automatically and most important flawless
You keep that bulk, contains your full firmware (flash IDs, genuine drivers and so on) and if you're impatient to get back to the original firmware send me the bulk (link in PM, do not make it public as it is right now!)
Thank you for very good idea!!!


----------



## Sly_67 (Jan 6, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Yes, you're right, NOBODY explains how to build a firmware from that ROM dump, I learned myself that in the hard way . . . I don't want to explain in a tutorial 'how to' because it is a very dangerous procedure, if just a small mistake after a flash the phone goes the brickest brick FOREVER, imagine that, wrong bootloader - phone goes out of serial port - nightmare. Instead this, I promise to build a windows app which will do this automatically and most important flawless

Click to collapse



OK, when you build it please make new thread with necessary explanations  
I'm very inpatient 
Thanks in advance



Sent from Nexus 5 CM13 CAF


----------



## lisu_ml (Jan 6, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> This watch is a very simple watch, when you close an app it doesn't get in background like for android system, your phone interrogates internet connection just when you are asking explicitly for that so if you close the very few internet apps available (mainly the browser which is native or facebook which is MRE) you can be 100% sure you'll not consume any traffic, there is no need to keep it on flight mode
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:49 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It did not help.  The exact message I'm getting:

FLASHTOOL ERROR: S_BROM_CMD_STARTCMD_FAIL ( 2005 )

[BROM] Can not pass bootrom start command! Possibly target power up too eraly.


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 6, 2016)

lisu_ml said:


> It did not help.  The exact message I'm getting:
> 
> FLASHTOOL ERROR: S_BROM_CMD_STARTCMD_FAIL ( 2005 )
> 
> [BROM] Can not pass bootrom start command! Possibly target power up too eraly.

Click to collapse



Some guys here around met same message, unfortunately they weren't able to fix it no matter what they tried . . .


----------



## khusaini (Jan 6, 2016)

*adding icon as adding watch face*

is this possible... cud we add icon juz like we change the watch face. so far im already satisfied with this watch... i juz want the samsung gear look which available for aplus version only. and i juz cant flash my phone because of id mismatched. 

well, hopefully to hear a good news bout this. thanks alot xda community especially mr golem for helping me out


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 6, 2016)

khusaini said:


> is this possible... cud we add icon juz like we change the watch face. so far im already satisfied with this watch... i juz want the samsung gear look which available for aplus version only. and i juz cant flash my phone because of id mismatched.
> 
> well, hopefully to hear a good news bout this. thanks alot xda community especially mr golem for helping me out

Click to collapse



Right now I'm doing experiments, hope soon we'll be able to replace all backgrounds and icons


----------



## fsut (Jan 6, 2016)

hey guys
have you tried with this app?

```
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mtk.btnotification
```
and only I have problem with browser? I always get connection error - using with/without sim card.


----------



## khusaini (Jan 6, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Right now I'm doing experiments, hope soon we'll be able to replace all backgrounds and icons

Click to collapse



good luck golem. if that posibble than surely its a great discovery.!!:good:


----------



## 215Aphillyated (Jan 6, 2016)

If you need a tester I can help with that @golem


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 6, 2016)

215Aphillyated said:


> If you need a tester I can help with that @golem

Click to collapse



Thanks! I'm considering your offer!


----------



## 215Aphillyated (Jan 6, 2016)

I currently have a dz09...and  it's not a bad watch...just missing alot of things that should have been put into it...watchfaces and being able to use your own pics as one is a biggie...and other certain apps that should have been implemented...if you have bin or cfg file you wanna send...like I said I'll help test out bro


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 6, 2016)

215Aphillyated said:


> I currently have a dz09...and  it's not a bad watch...just missing alot of things that should have been put into it...watchfaces and being able to use your own pics as one is a biggie...and other certain apps that should have been implemented...if you have bin or cfg file you wanna send...like I said I'll help test out bro

Click to collapse



Thanks God, already we can change watch faces! (hope you already checked the trick)


----------



## 215Aphillyated (Jan 6, 2016)

I have not...post a link?


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 6, 2016)

215Aphillyated said:


> I have not...post a link?

Click to collapse



Man, did you skip this one???
check my watch!


----------



## 215Aphillyated (Jan 6, 2016)

Yeah I did...I'll have to take a look back n to this thread


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 6, 2016)

215Aphillyated said:


> I have not...post a link?

Click to collapse



here are the steps:
1. do a copy of the firmware you want to change (for instance rename the new containing folder <DZ-09 mod1>)
2. create a folder (lets call it <new watch faces>) and put inside all watch face gifs you have
3. obviously, start the program 
4. press open (left down buton) browse to <DZ-09 mod1> , as extension select all files and select ROM - <open>
5. press upper right side <workdir> and go to your <new watch faces> folder and press ok
6. press <Pictures> upper left and in the main list from left pick which picture you want to change and click on it
7. in the right side choose the picture you want to insert and click on it
8. press upper right side button <import> if shows successful go to step 9 if not the picture you chose is to big
9. press save - it opens browser in the <DZ-09 mod1>, check ROM and accept to overwrite the file
10. flash <DZ-09 mod1> on your phone and enjoy! 

check the attachment for windows app


----------



## 215Aphillyated (Jan 6, 2016)

not sure how to follow...video link?


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## franc33s (Jan 6, 2016)

*DZ09 MTK6260A firmware....*

Hi all! Does anyone have the MTK6260A version of this smartwatch? Can any one help me with the original firmware? of any backup ones? Ive try to load the MTK6260 without the "A" my watch does boots up but my touchscreen is NOT working.

---------- Post added at 07:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:19 PM ----------

check my video, if any one can help me, would be great! 

https://youtu.be/Rr5dZOSkhqs


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 6, 2016)

215Aphillyated said:


> not sure how to follow...video link?

Click to collapse



There is nowhere a videotutorial, the trick is a new one and fairly simple, by my opinion is no need of video
for now i have not so much time, in my spare time I'm working at two apps for "making" some mtk stuff, but if you think it is necessary I'll make some time next days, I can't promise though but I'll try do it


----------



## 215Aphillyated (Jan 7, 2016)

I'll keep at figuring it out till I get it to work


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 7, 2016)

215Aphillyated said:


> I'll keep at figuring it out till I get it to work

Click to collapse



If there is something unclear don't hesitate to ask


----------



## 215Aphillyated (Jan 7, 2016)

Not sure what I'm missing in the steps wich I thought I followed to the T...still can't flash the saved rom...can find the faces but can't find correct file...


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 7, 2016)

[/COLOR]Hi XDA people!

I have succeeded to decipher (partly) the secrets behind backgrounds and icons our MTK fellows chinese tried to keep aside of us, from now on we can stick our nose as dee we want into the firmware and to change exactly as we like those ugly watchfaces, themes and icons
For now I have created an algorithm, but half of process is processed by a primary app I've built, the other half is manually - eating pretty much time, I hope that soon, I'll get complete the app which will simplify immensely the process

google drive link

Here you have the first demo firmware (do not expect too much - replaced watch faces, the classic them is full black and first theme contains XDA logo)

Opinions?


----------



## snapss (Jan 7, 2016)

Golem not know that firmware you have, but mine is multilanguage and if it is useful, I can post it to do the same job that you did on your.
Only that the various codes that have been posted on the forum do not work, other than that for the IMEI.

Excellent work Golem !


----------



## RFOX100 (Jan 7, 2016)

I am using App call BTnotification and i just want to say its working perfect.
fowarding me all the messages/emails/calls
camera and remote camera working fine.
the clock is working without any issue at all.
everything 100%
highly recommanded watch


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 7, 2016)

snapss said:


> Golem not know that firmware you have, but mine is multilanguage and if it is useful, I can post it to do the same job that you did on your.
> Only that the various codes that have been posted on the forum do not work, other than that for the IMEI.
> 
> Excellent work Golem !

Click to collapse



Sharing rules!!! 
As about codes, please be more specific, even the ones posted by me?
If you want to install a specific watch face or preferred theme  background don't hesitate to ask for
Thank you for kind words!


----------



## snapss (Jan 7, 2016)

The specifications of my firmware I wrote a few posts back.
This is the link to my firmware: 
https: // drive.google.com/file/d/0B8r_tHf5XPEqSjdwV1FSRDBaa3c/view?usp=sharing
(delete the spaces)  :good:
For the codes only *#06# is good.
I only have the problem that if I run the flash and something is wrong I do not know how to put my back up.
I have to run the flash of the whole ROM, or can select only PRIMARY_MAUI?
Is your ROM multilanguage?
Thanks.......


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 7, 2016)

snapss said:


> The specifications of my firmware I wrote a few posts back.
> This is the link to my firmware:
> https: // drive.google.com/file/d/0B8r_tHf5XPEqSjdwV1FSRDBaa3c/view?usp=sharing
> (delete the spaces)  :good:
> ...

Click to collapse



My friend, have a bit of patience, I'll cook right now from your NOR flash dump a pure genuine firmware exactly as it was before to install it in your phone in the factory!
One thing more, don't do anything yet until I'm coming back with the firmware (it is a matter of 20 min maximum)


----------



## snapss (Jan 7, 2016)

but I have no hurry, in fact I was just asking the info to know how to move.
And without the original firmware in my hands I do nothing.  :good::good::good::good:
Thank you very much for your time.


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 7, 2016)

snapss said:


> but I have no hurry, in fact I was just asking the info to know how to move.
> And without the original firmware in my hands I do nothing.  :good::good::good::good:
> Thank you very much for your time.

Click to collapse



Hereunder you have the firmware - took a look to hex stuff - very different of DZ09 versions I have

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_PhIaLE_-ogeGRIMDl5dG9rQlU/view?usp=sharing

hope this version will help many guys in trouble 

---------- Post added at 06:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:39 PM ----------




snapss said:


> but I have no hurry, in fact I was just asking the info to know how to move.
> And without the original firmware in my hands I do nothing.  :good::good::good::good:
> Thank you very much for your time.

Click to collapse



updated my post, I've sent you wrong link in previous post

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_PhIaLE_-ogeGRIMDl5dG9rQlU/view?usp=sharing


----------



## snapss (Jan 7, 2016)

Now it's much, much better !!! :laugh::good:
I looked at the .cfg and seems to have all the same parameters, apart the version of BOOTLOADER.
Have you tried to see if it works in your watch?
I am very happy to have given a little help to the community. :angel::angel::angel:
Now I will try to replace the backgrounds of watches.


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 7, 2016)

snapss said:


> Now it's much, much better !!! :laugh::good:
> I looked at the .cfg and seems to have all the same parameters, apart the version of BOOTLOADER.
> Have you tried to see if it works in your watch?
> I am very happy to have given a little help to the community. :angel::angel::angel:
> Now I will try to replace the backgrounds of watches.

Click to collapse



Yes, tried just for a minute, is working like a charm
hope you know that after a flashing you have to write back your imei (SNwriter)


----------



## fsut (Jan 7, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> [/COLOR]Hi XDA people!
> Here you have the first demo firmware (do not expect too much - replaced watch faces, the classic them is full black and first theme contains XDA logo)
> Opinions?

Click to collapse




Looks like awesome, but could you give me a little help about filenames? 
I would like to create custom backgrounds for menu/theme but I don't know which lens I need to replace.
(I haven't uploaded the firmware yet, I want to modify backround first)

Question x2: is it possible to coppy/backup the firmware from watch? - not from an additional download. 
(I just want to make sure its the same)

Thank You!


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 7, 2016)

fsut said:


> Looks like awesome, but could you give me a little help about filenames?
> I would like to create custom backgrounds for menu/theme but I don't know which lens I need to replace.
> (I haven't uploaded the firmware yet, I want to modify backround first)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For changing watchfaces is there a small tutorial in steps - is simple like a charm
As about second question, IT IS A MUST to do a backup (whole memory dump), don't even think about to flash a thing on your watch before this operation. Here link you find anything you need and here link  full tutorial but instead starting with Download (which in translation means in fact flashing) as in tutorial you do first a Readback from 0x00000000 to 0x01000000 - if there is anything unclear just ask
That Readback file will help you rewrite your phone with original firmware in case you'll brick it, the others firmwares, even if coming from same type of phone is very possible to have incompatibilities with yours (I've met a lot of guys with bricked phones because of this)


----------



## fsut (Jan 7, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> For changing watchfaces is there a small tutorial in steps - is simple like a charm
> As about second question, IT IS A MUST to do a backup (whole memory dump), don't even think about to flash a thing on your watch before this operation. Here you find anything you need and here  full tutorial but instead starting with Download (which in translation means in fact flashing) as in tutorial you do first a Readback from 0x00000000 to 0x01000000 - if there is anything unclear just ask
> That Readback file will help you rewrite your phone with original firmware in case you'll brick it, the others firmwares, even if coming from same type of phone is very possible to have incompatibilities with yours (I've met a lot of guys with bricked phones because of this)

Click to collapse



My bad, I already visited your site and checked all steps. I just misunderstood what's that download thing, since you used those firmwares what you uploaded.
In backgrounds I mean themes, not the watch faces - but ofc I would like to create new ones too.


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 7, 2016)

fsut said:


> My bad, I already visited your site and checked all steps. I just misunderstood what's that download thing, since you used those firmwares what you uploaded.
> In backgrounds I mean themes, not the watch faces - but ofc I would like to create new ones too.

Click to collapse



that is not my site, I'm just lazy to do a tutorial )
the themes, as I said I discovered how they are working, even changed them but manually (hex manipulation) is a nightmare, you have to have some patience, maybe in a week I'll finish the windows app for replacing those backgrounds. To create is simple - photo app (photoshop maybe) the pictures needed are 240x240 pixels at 218 dpi for best quality in gif format


----------



## fsut (Jan 7, 2016)

Allright, then I'm waiting. 
I'm going to upload backgrounds here so anybody can use them.


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## j0shx (Jan 8, 2016)

*Network issues*



Golem_ said:


> Then let's check few other compatible firmwares, there is GT08, GV08 and Iradish Y6, maybe we lucky and one of them is working on the other path (not broken one) which is linking the processor with the RF chip
> I'll send you a PM with a link containing these firmwares, there you'll find as well all watch faces I found plus the xda one I made and the replacing tools

Click to collapse



Can you also send me a link to these firmwares. I have tried flashing with the first firmware you put out. But I am still having issues as well with my network. I have tracfone under at&t sim and I have network issues even if I am in an area with strong signal.

Thank you. Keep up the great work. It is much appreciated.


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 8, 2016)

j0shx said:


> Can you also send me a link to these firmwares. I have tried flashing with the first firmware you put out. But I am still having issues as well with my network. I have tracfone under at&t sim and I have network issues even if I am in an area with strong signal.
> 
> Thank you. Keep up the great work. It is much appreciated.

Click to collapse



There we were talking about a very specific situation, when you lose the signal if you get in Network settings/Network selection/New search or Select network, what message you get?
Here at this link you'll find some mtk6260A  compatible versions


----------



## shockazulu (Jan 8, 2016)

j0shx said:


> Can you also send me a link to these firmwares. I have tried flashing with the first firmware you put out. But I am still having issues as well with my network. I have tracfone under at&t sim and I have network issues even if I am in an area with strong signal.
> 
> Thank you. Keep up the great work. It is much appreciated.

Click to collapse



I had similar issue. Took forever to connect, even then had low signal. The connection would randomly come and go. After trying all the roms with no change, I guessed it was a mechanical problem and not a software issue. 
Last night I took the watch apart and found the antenna was not soldered on all the way. I added a dot of solder to complete the connection for the antenna and now my signal is full bars, and has held the connection ever since. Traveling around town then also to work the signal maintained good and strong. But I am afraid to power it off and back on, due to the long amount of time it takes to connect after such a restart. Maybe now I might try the other roms to see if that helps with that initial connection. I attached some photos of the repair that I made. In one photo I am pointing (with a metal pointer) at the spot I planned to put more solder onto. 
I included more photos so we may understand the design of the antenna and also the process to clean dust from the inside of the camera glass.
Helpful to understand what it would take to change the watch band. The band could be easily replaced if we could find similar bands that have the pocket in the area that the square antenna is placed. The antenna is like a paper/plastic square with a aluminum pattern on it. It still has peal off able paper on one side because it could, in another application be pressed onto a surface like a sticker. This square antenna sticker is simply tucked into a opening in the watch band.


----------



## Niezarm San (Jan 8, 2016)

Seems like DZ09 has many version, I will provide some link from mine after i finish all the upload.. Sorry if i am to slow updating because i am a working man... The link will direct to my blogs and all firmware version on my hand i will shared....hope will help you guys to choose which is firmware are compatible with..... ROM UNDER PREPARING FOR UPLOADING...


----------



## j_hansen (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi guys
Just got mine today and like it so far but 2 things I can figure out 
1. How to get the watch dial to stay ON instead of dimming and then go switch off 
2.the fm radio keep giving message to please plug in earphones even if loudspeaker is selected


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 8, 2016)

j_hansen said:


> Hi guys
> Just got mine today and like it so far but 2 things I can figure out
> 1. How to get the watch dial to stay ON instead of dimming and then go switch off
> 2.the fm radio keep giving message to please plug in earphones even if loudspeaker is selected

Click to collapse



1. - Menu / Settings / Phone settings / Display / Screen auto lock
2. - If you have a OTG cable, connect it in microusb and radio will start working


----------



## j_hansen (Jan 8, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> 1. - Menu / Settings / Phone settings / Display / Screen auto lock
> 2. - If you have a OTG cable, connect it in microusb and radio will start working

Click to collapse



Thanks for the quick reply man, I found the display setting and set it to off but it still time out the screen and then when I got back to display setting it has reverted to ball instead of off.

Is the OTG cable needed to work as antenna or something?

---------- Post added at 08:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:37 PM ----------

Sorry ball had to do with setting above not the auto lock


----------



## Airgreat (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi guys, sorry for the noob question, but can we install any extra apps on our dz09? I have a xiaomi redmi note 2 and I can only make to work an app called WOO Partner (BT notification) but I´ve seen that many other apps allow you to read the content of whatsapp messages (maybe that´s not true) and you can even install apps like yahoo weather.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 8, 2016)

j_hansen said:


> Thanks for the quick reply man, I found the display setting and set it to off but it still time out the screen and then when I got back to display setting it has reverted to ball instead of off.
> 
> Is the OTG cable needed to work as antenna or something?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I never checked that feature, the light stops after a minute, you're right
The otg does the trick, it has a shortcut between 4th and 5th contact exactly like the earphones


----------



## j_hansen (Jan 8, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> I never checked that feature, the light stops after a minute, you're right
> The otg does the trick, it has a shortcut between 4th and 5th contact exactly like the earphones

Click to collapse



Just tried an otg cable and it did trigger the loudspeaker but I could not get any radio channels only noise, probably a crap receiver that will only work if outside.
Hopefully there will be a way to keep the clock face on,  kinda stupid if you have to press the button to see the time 
I won't complain as I paid under 20 euro delivered so it will just be about making the most of what it is really


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 8, 2016)

j_hansen said:


> Just tried an otg cable and it did trigger the loudspeaker but I could not get any radio channels only noise, probably a crap receiver that will only work if outside.
> Hopefully there will be a way to keep the clock face on,  kinda stupid if you have to press the button to see the time
> I won't complain as I paid under 20 euro delivered so it will just be about making the most of what it is really

Click to collapse



For me radio sounds very clear (I'm living in the middle of a city, somehow explains the quality)
As about that feature, I suppose could be resolved through a hypersmall app, unfortunately I couldn't find any SDK or any other decent way to develop something, they are keeping in secret any decent information about MRE. . .


----------



## Mr Muffin (Jan 9, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> For me radio sounds very clear (I'm living in the middle of a city, somehow explains the quality)
> As about that feature, I suppose could be resolved through a hypersmall app, unfortunately I couldn't find any SDK or any other decent way to develop something, they are keeping in secret any decent information about MRE. . .

Click to collapse



Aren't these the SDK's for MRE?    mre.mediatek.  com/en/sdk/3.00020


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 9, 2016)

Mr Muffin said:


> Aren't these the SDK's for MRE?    mre.mediatek.  com/en/sdk/3.00020

Click to collapse



not for our watches

---------- Post added at 12:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 AM ----------




Sly_67 said:


> OK, when you build it please make new thread with necessary explanations
> I'm very inpatient
> Thanks in advance
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi there, the app is ready and working like a charm, now after I put all things together I had a real picture about how dangerous would be for a normal user to reconstruct by tutorial his own firmware. Could you help me please with the new thread? I mean some ideas about title, tags and so on so that to be very easy to find - I met here already tens of guys almost or totaly losing their watches because they lost original firmware, this situation has to stop and we now have an answer and a solution

Keep me informed


----------



## khusaini (Jan 9, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> not for our watches
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow,thats a good news golem.good job man.

so can i use it to solve my problem? It theory, i cant flash my watch because the id flash is changed by the manufacturer right? So is it now posibble for me to backup my whole system to an original firmware,then change the firmwares...and then flash it back to my phone...

If it cn i know it will definitely help those who bought the same watch like me...
Again,keep up the good work golem.:good:


----------



## Sly_67 (Jan 9, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> not for our watches
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Name for new thread should be
application name + name of smart watch + name of processor + date of last update.
And make post in dz09 thread to inform people about your smart watch app.
Reserve first 3 post's for you. First post about app + download link, second one changelog, third name reserved (you'll figure out for what you nead it) [emoji6] 

Sent from Nexus 5 CM13 CAF


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 9, 2016)

Sly_67 said:


> Name for new thread should be
> application name + name of smart watch + name of processor + date of last update.
> And make post in dz09 thread to inform people about your smart watch app.
> Reserve first 3 post's for you. First post about app + download link, second one changelog, third name reserved (you'll figure out for what you nead it) [emoji6]
> ...

Click to collapse



Already done, check it here link


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 9, 2016)

Hi there, I have released a new small utility - ReadBack Extractor - which could help any of you want to extract from a<Readback> ROM dump a full flawless firmware, to whom it may concern , check this link

http://forum.xda-developers.com/sma...readback-extractor-mtk6260-firmware-t3289272/


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 9, 2016)

j_hansen said:


> Hi guys
> Just got mine today and like it so far but 2 things I can figure out
> 1. How to get the watch dial to stay ON instead of dimming and then go switch off
> 2.the fm radio keep giving message to please plug in earphones even if loudspeaker is selected

Click to collapse



Man, I did remember that same days ago I was playing with the bluetooth modem sending AT commands to the phone, there was something about the backlights but I wasn't sure, today I took a look again and yes, there is a MTK proprietary command which is working

            AT+ ELSM = 0/1  disable/enable backlight sleep mode

for connecting your watch to computer through a bluetooth modem you find hereunder

http://joestechreview.ning.com/foru...tchphone-through-bluetooth?xg_source=activity

a full tutorial I've made some time ago on that site - so, skies are not so dark as it seems at first sight :cyclops:
and btw check on my new thread here on xda, I'm sure you'll find it interesting link


----------



## j0shx (Jan 10, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> There we were talking about a very specific situation, when you lose the signal if you get in Network settings/Network selection/New search or Select network, what message you you'll find some mtk6260A  compatible versions

Click to collapse



Thank you for the link. 
When i try to search for a network it says unfinished or failed to search network.

---------- Post added at 01:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:11 AM ----------




shockazulu said:


> I had similar issue. Took forever to connect, even then had low signal. The connection would randomly come and go. After trying all the roms with no change, I guessed it was a mechanical problem and not a software issue.
> Last night I took the watch apart and found the antenna was not soldered on all the way. I added a dot of solder to complete the connection for the antenna and now my signal is full bars, and has held the connection ever since. Traveling around town then also to work the signal maintained good and strong. But I am afraid to power it off and back on, due to the long amount of time it takes to connect after such a restart. Maybe now I might try the other roms to see if that helps with that initial connection. I attached some photos of the repair that I made. In one photo I am pointing (with a metal pointer) at the spot I planned to put more solder onto.
> I included more photos so we may understand the design of the antenna and also the process to clean dust from the inside of the camera glass.
> Helpful to understand what it would take to change the watch band. The band could be easily replaced if we could find similar bands that have the pocket in the area that the square antenna is placed. The antenna is like a paper/plastic square with a aluminum pattern on it. It still has peal off able paper on one side because it could, in another application be pressed onto a surface like a sticker. This square antenna sticker is simply tucked into a opening in the watch band.

Click to collapse



Thank very much for this suggestion. I will look into this as soon as i can. Cheers!


----------



## Niezarm San (Jan 10, 2016)

I have made some update about others firmware version.... Go to link MORE on my blog pages http://niezarmsan.blogspot.my/2015/12/how-to-install-firmware-on-dz09-mtk6260.html or http://niezarmsan.blogspot.com/2016/01/file-uploaded.html . More firmware version will provide time by time..


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## SkyHusky (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi guys! Ok so here i have attached a picture of a digital watch face. This was only possible because i flashed the Aplus watch firmware too it, which is why the camera doesnt work but for me thats ok. So i was wondering if anybody could whip me up a new face, or point me to some other 240x240 digital watch face gifs. Also how do i change the "hands" or the animation of the green lines going around the time?View attachment 3604945


----------



## flotouran95 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hy . Ii have a problem with a sd card. She can not read the sd card. Have been tryit with 3 diferent card but she can not seen or read card. Can you have a solution for me?


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 11, 2016)

flotouran95 said:


> Hy . Ii have a problem with a sd card. She can not read the sd card. Have been tryit with 3 diferent card but she can not seen or read card. Can you have a solution for me?

Click to collapse



is there a chance to be a software problem, do a readback (ROM dump backup, it is a must in case the firmwares around are not compatible you'll recover 100% your watch as nothing happ, find all directions around about how to) and after flash some other different versions of firmwares

forgot to ask, your memory card was working before or didn't work since you received it???


----------



## flotouran95 (Jan 11, 2016)

Tanks for your reply. Yes my memory card ist was working in my note 4 and ist to 8 gb.
 Ii must too try your recommandation.


----------



## shockazulu (Jan 11, 2016)

j0shx said:


> Thank you for the link.
> When i try to search for a network it says unfinished or failed to search network.

Click to collapse



Do settings/network settings /network selection/select network
For me I get a choice of att and one other network
But if I go back and try new search next, I get registering followed by unfinished.
Anytime I try new search I lose my connection and only a restart will bring it back.
When using menu I only use select network and never try new search. 




j0shx said:


> Thank very much for this suggestion. I will look into this as soon as i can. Cheers!

Click to collapse



That solder fix only fixed my signal to very strong but now I still have long delay getting connected after a restart. Also when I traveled out of town the other day I lost the connection and only a restart brought it back. But now I always have I strong signal.

---------- Post added at 02:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:48 AM ----------




SkyHusky said:


> Hi guys! Ok so here i have attached a picture of a digital watch face. This was only possible because i flashed the Aplus watch firmware too it, which is why the camera doesnt work but for me thats ok. So i was wondering if anybody could whip me up a new face, or point me to some other 240x240 digital watch face gifs. Also how do i change the "hands" or the animation of the green lines going around the time?View attachment 3604945

Click to collapse



I suggested this earlier, and was told that we could not change the background on this digital watch face. 
I had the same thought. Use this Aplus firmware that has this digital face, but change the background to something cool.


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 11, 2016)

shockazulu said:


> Do settings/network settings /network selection/select network
> For me I get a choice of att and one other network
> But if I go back and try new search next, I get registering followed by unfinished.
> Anytime I try new search I lose my connection and only a restart will bring it back.
> ...

Click to collapse



Man, digital watch inside the firmware is kinda executable pack, watch and background together, I have tried to change, at least in my case I couldn't find any address to call for that background! but I'm still searching for a way


----------



## misiek303 (Jan 11, 2016)

Niezarm San said:


> I have made some update about others firmware version.... Go to link MORE on my blog pages http://niezarmsan.blogspot.my/2015/12/how-to-install-firmware-on-dz09-mtk6260.html or http://niezarmsan.blogspot.com/2016/01/file-uploaded.html . More firmware version will provide time by time..

Click to collapse



Where do I download this firmware ?
http://www.gearbest.com/cell-phones/pp_217485.html


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 11, 2016)

misiek303 said:


> Where do I download this firmware ?
> http://www.gearbest.com/cell-phones/pp_217485.html

Click to collapse



Be aware - processor is mtk6260! if you find a firmware and you flash it on your mtk6260A at restart most probably your phone will do nothing, even more, there is a big probability to lose your com which means bricking forever


----------



## stef4ogot (Jan 12, 2016)

Can I read pdf* files?


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 12, 2016)

khusaini said:


> Wow,thats a good news golem.good job man.
> 
> so can i use it to solve my problem? It theory, i cant flash my watch because the id flash is changed by the manufacturer right? So is it now posibble for me to backup my whole system to an original firmware,then change the firmwares...and then flash it back to my phone...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Man, good news, your issue is fixed, fortunately there are no changed codes, the problem is that your watch com accepts just XP drivers, so install them manually (despite the fact you have W7) and give a try


----------



## TrollingJoker (Jan 13, 2016)

So I'm working through this topic to see if I can fix my problem. 
I have a Samsung Galaxy S5 as phone with a Smartwatch DZ09 from AliExpress. I tried downloading different apps and all but none really work. BTNotifier, RWatch, Fundo Smartdevice (which never connected by the way) and so on. I often manage to connect to bluetooth partially (and it takes a long ass time at that), but when the smartwatch actually needs to do something with that bluetooth connection (lets say import my contacts) it just disconnects.

Has anyone have similar problems or used the same devices? If possible I'd like some help with this 
Thanks!


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 13, 2016)

TrollingJoker said:


> So I'm working through this topic to see if I can fix my problem.
> I have a Samsung Galaxy S5 as phone with a Smartwatch DZ09 from AliExpress. I tried downloading different apps and all but none really work. BTNotifier, RWatch, Fundo Smartdevice (which never connected by the way) and so on. I often manage to connect to bluetooth partially (and it takes a long ass time at that), but when the smartwatch actually needs to do something with that bluetooth connection (lets say import my contacts) it just disconnects.
> 
> Has anyone have similar problems or used the same devices? If possible I'd like some help with this
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Actually, there is just one app designed particularly for mtk6260, around google play LOT of stupid clones
So check the right one here link

Note: google play says sometimes that is not compatible with your device, they are morons, install it anyway!


----------



## TrollingJoker (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks for the quick response!
Actually I found that one and installed it but still nothing. It connects with the smartwatch but, like I mentioned earlier, it disconnects when it actually needs to use the connection. For example when trying to import my contacts.


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 13, 2016)

TrollingJoker said:


> Thanks for the quick response!
> Actually I found that one and installed it but still nothing. It connects with the smartwatch but, like I mentioned earlier, it disconnects when it actually needs to use the connection. For example when trying to import my contacts.

Click to collapse



Please check now the one from the link, most probably you had find one of the clones having same name


----------



## flotouran95 (Jan 13, 2016)

Trolingjokker try this app from google play. Ii use this and ii don't have a problem too disconect the wach or lost conection . The app is name...Truly Smart Device


----------



## sega0795 (Jan 13, 2016)

*Ability to install applications*

I discovered something that I perhaps interesting, trying to install applications , specifically for the SmartWatch whatsapp discovered that works with the format .vxp put my application I found online whatsapp.vxp and put it on the clock and run it gives you the intalarlo option but gives an error , perhaps if we continue this way we can install applications on the SmartWatch this is the application : i can´t put links but you can found there in google.
Sorry for my bad english


----------



## TrollingJoker (Jan 13, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Please check now the one from the link, most probably you had find one of the clones having same name

Click to collapse



Well I'm pretty sure I tried this one before but I tried it again but the results were the same. It lost connection when looking into the phonebook.



flotouran95 said:


> Trolingjokker try this app from google play. Ii use this and ii don't have a problem too disconect the wach or lost conection . The app is name...Truly Smart Device

Click to collapse



Hi! Sadly this had the same effect as Fundo SmartDevice. It did not connect at all. Also it is probably a clone.


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 13, 2016)

TrollingJoker said:


> Well I'm pretty sure I tried this one before but I tried it again but the results were the same. It lost connection when looking into the phonebook.
> 
> 
> Hi! Sadly this had the same effect as Fundo SmartDevice. It did not connect at all. Also it is probably a clone.

Click to collapse



Did you try that app on other phone? - As well could be a matter of firmware, you could flash a different one ( very serious warning - don't forget before to create a backup firmware - lots of guys here lost their phones because this omission)


----------



## TrollingJoker (Jan 13, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Did you try that app on other phone? - As well could be a matter of firmware, you could flash a different one ( very serious warning - don't forget before to create a backup firmware - lots of guys here lost their phones because this omission)

Click to collapse



I tried it on another phone and it also did not work. Personally I don't feel like its worth it to give my phone a different firmware. For the record, its Android 4.4.2


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 13, 2016)

TrollingJoker said:


> I tried it on another phone and it also did not work. Personally I don't feel like its worth it to give my phone a different firmware. For the record, its Android 4.4.2

Click to collapse



Man, not for your phone, I was talking about the watch phone ))))


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## TrollingJoker (Jan 13, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Man, not for your phone, I was talking about the watch phone ))))

Click to collapse



Ah! I just call that smartwatch haha. So how would I do that then??


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 13, 2016)

TrollingJoker said:


> Ah! I just call that smartwatch haha. So how would I do that then??

Click to collapse



first get an eye on this link, there you find the utility and drivers as well as a firmware
Just don't start with download (which in translation means flashing) but with a readback from 0x00000000 to 0x01000000 (which means full rom memory backup)
after get on this link thread and find a small utility which will recreate from your backup a full firmware kit
then you can start flashing tons of firmwares


----------



## flotouran95 (Jan 13, 2016)

Ii rezolved with my sd card.  It was a small contact where ist contact the sd card too smartwach. But ii have a still problem with app whatups and facebok. In the smartwach  ii have a simcard with internet( ist with 4G internet.trafic). Signal full but the app ist not working. . Maybe the sim ist too smart for this wach hehe


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 13, 2016)

flotouran95 said:


> Ii rezolved with my sd card.  It was a small contact where ist contact the sd card too smartwach. But ii have a still problem with app whatups and facebok. In the smartwach  ii have a simcard with internet( ist with 4G internet.trafic). Signal full but the app ist not working. . Maybe the sim ist too smart for this wach hehe

Click to collapse



It seems you're right, this watch has just gprs capabilities, I'm keeping the main sim (with unlimited traffic) in the phone and just a simple prepay in the watchphone


----------



## Hoakaiser (Jan 13, 2016)

How to fix ? youtube.[]com/watch?v=aFVvPmu86CA Thanks


----------



## flotouran95 (Jan 14, 2016)

Ii still see the notification but ii can't reply too facebook or whatsup. And from conection too my note 4 ii use Truly Smart Device and is working good


----------



## Pattoff (Jan 14, 2016)

Anyone knows where to buy a replacement strap for the DZ09?


----------



## flotouran95 (Jan 14, 2016)

Try maybe too in shop who sail wach maybe you found similar

Trimis de pe al meu SM-N910F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## FrankWheelbarrow (Jan 15, 2016)

*Cant connect BT headset and watch at the same time*

Hi, Im having trouble figuring out how to connect my dz09 to my phone with out taking up the space for a bluetooth headset.  I want to use the phone and answer calls with it or what ever but I want to use my headphones to take the call!!!! please help. How can I have them both connected at the same time?


----------



## flotouran95 (Jan 15, 2016)

Ist not posible too have 2 device conected a same phone and to use both. Or headset or the wach

Trimis de pe al meu SM-N910F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## khusaini (Jan 15, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Man, good news, your issue is fixed, fortunately there are no changed codes, the problem is that your watch com accepts just XP drivers, so install them manually (despite the fact you have W7) and give a try

Click to collapse



hye there golem, i tried to do it on an xp computer. but still the issues wont change. now im looking forward to tried it on several computer to see whether its the computer or my watch is the sole problem. and if it not too much to ask, could you suggest the best drivers for me to download? and a proper way to install it. i have installed the drivers i downloaded from this forum and my computer recognise my watch as com port. but when im moving to the readback stage, it wud give me the same error as we seen earlier.


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 15, 2016)

khusaini said:


> hye there golem, i tried to do it on an xp computer. but still the issues wont change. now im looking forward to tried it on several computer to see whether its the computer or my watch is the sole problem. and if it not too much to ask, could you suggest the best drivers for me to download? and a proper way to install it. i have installed the drivers i downloaded from this forum and my computer recognise my watch as com port. but when im moving to the readback stage, it wud give me the same error as we seen earlier.

Click to collapse



Hi man, a guy here on this forum fixed exactly same issue installing in his computer Windows 7 drivers for XP !!! sounds weird but it worked. As about <how to> use the manually method (click right on .inf file, check install
The drivers worked for 99% users link (I suppose you have them already) - small advice: start with a memory RAM test (be aware: DO NOT check NOR or NAND)


----------



## YusufE (Jan 16, 2016)

*Apps on the DZ09*

Hi, Do you guys perhaps know if you can use google translate app on the dz09?


----------



## flotouran95 (Jan 16, 2016)

No ist not posible . Ii tested the browser but ist very slow and conection GPRS ist slow

Trimis de pe al meu SM-N910F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## SkyHusky (Jan 17, 2016)

Wow i just noticed on how this watch looks exactly like the Samsung Gear 2. I really like the OS on there. Its called Tizen. Is there someway we could unlock this watch and put The Tizen OS on here? More specifically Samsung's version? Its really beautiful.


----------



## sarafdimebag (Jan 17, 2016)

Did someone actually tried to send SMS with this watch and how is the impressions ( long, short sms?)


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 17, 2016)

sarafdimebag said:


> Did someone actually tried to send SMS with this watch and how is the impressions ( long, short sms?)

Click to collapse



I'm using it currently, mostly for very short message like: roger, yes, no, later - which doesn't take more than 5 sec
It will take some time to exercise your skills, but once you get used will become very easy, touchscreen is very responsive and precise so I think you'll have no troubles - for long messages, I never tried, for long messages I have e-mail. . . you can use as well older phone keyboard type (bigger buttons) or even handwriting character by character


----------



## sarafdimebag (Jan 17, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> I'm using it currently, mostly for very short message like: roger, yes, no, later - which doesn't take more than 5 sec
> It will take some time to exercise your skills, but once you get used will become very easy, touchscreen is very responsive and precise so I think you'll have no troubles - for long messages, I never tried, for long messages I have e-mail. . . you can use as well older phone keyboard type (bigger buttons) or even handwriting character by character

Click to collapse



Aham okay i get it , thanks. And also can i read my long emails with it? and can you send SMS long as one sectence like this?


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 17, 2016)

sarafdimebag said:


> Aham okay i get it , thanks. And also can i read my long emails with it? and can you send SMS long as one sectence like this?

Click to collapse



Email - just notification from phone
SMS - notification, you can read and write

SMS - as long as you wish


----------



## sarafdimebag (Jan 17, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Email - just notification from phone
> SMS - notification, you can read and write
> 
> SMS - as long as you wish

Click to collapse



Okay so to get this straight, i can write long sms? and also read long sms? Thanks, i think ill but this watch, thanks!


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 17, 2016)

sarafdimebag said:


> Okay so to get this straight, i can write long sms? and also read long sms? Thanks, i think ill but this watch, thanks!

Click to collapse



Of course, you can write and read long sms!

---------- Post added at 06:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:09 PM ----------




alessa said:


> I just bought a 25 € on aliexpress are there any mod's to model?

Click to collapse



Yes, you can replace watch faces and with some work theme backgrounds


----------



## alessa (Jan 17, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Of course, you can write and read long sms!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:09 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OK, and how? and I do not mean those available in a watch.


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 17, 2016)

alessa said:


> OK, and how? and I do not mean those available in a watch.

Click to collapse



The process at first look is pretty long, but in fact doesn't take more than few minutes

 - You have to extract all data contained in your ROM memory
 - To rebuild your firmware based on your ROM dump
 - to process the firmware you have now (insert new watch faces)
 - reflash your watchphone

once you've done first two stages next time when you do changes there is no need anymore of extraction or rebuilding firmware

If you are interested I'm coming back with details, tutorial links, tools links and so on


----------



## alessa (Jan 17, 2016)

yes thanks


----------



## flotouran95 (Jan 17, 2016)

Golem ii was talk too my operator Vodafone   too change my sim card 4G in to GPRS for tomorow. Ii hope she work the internet search

Trimis de pe al meu SM-N910F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 17, 2016)

flotouran95 said:


> Golem ii was talk too my operator Vodafone   too change my sim card 4G in to GPRS for tomorow. Ii hope she work the internet search
> 
> Trimis de pe al meu SM-N910F folosind Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Do you think it worth this change? I warn you that is pretty slow. . .  maybe if you have activated engineer menu for your firmware and there to choose another agent, I read somewhere about this, I didn't check it yet . . . I don't know, it's your call


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 18, 2016)

alessa said:


> yes thanks

Click to collapse



So! take a deep breath and let's start

1. Here at this link you find anything about this matter, do not get anything from elsewhere - link -  

2. now get here - link - that guy explains pretty well  - for now do just these steps: getting started and installing driver, stop there because what follows despite the gossips, become dangerous stuff for your phone
note - in the file I have prepared for you there is a full firmware DZ09, is not there for flashing, maybe is not compatible with your phone, you unzip it and use the scatter file for flashtool initialization

3. now come back on xda here - link - and do all the steps - say a hallelujah, you have extracted full genuine firmware from your phone (keep it somewhere in safe, do not change it or anything else, you'll not find it anywhere you'll look for - is the only perfect compatible firmware with your watch)

4. now let's burn some watchfaces!
here are the steps:
1. do a copy of the firmware you have extracted (for instance rename the new containing folder <DZ-09 mod1>)
2. create a folder (lets call it <new watch faces>) and put inside all watch face gifs you found at the link
3. obviously, start the program Mtk_Res
4. press open (left down buton) browse to <DZ-09 mod1> , as extension select all files and select ROM - <open>
5. press upper right side <workdir> and go to your <new watch faces> folder and press ok
6. press <Pictures> upper left and in the main list from left pick which picture you want to change and click on it
7. in the right side choose the picture you want to insert and click on it
8. press upper right side button <import> if shows successful go to step 9 if not the picture you chose is to big
9. press save - it opens browser in the <DZ-09 mod1>, check ROM and accept to overwrite the file


5. Now flashing  -  at FIRST flashing make sure in Flash Tool Options / BackUP and Restore you have checked BackUP -> Download/Format -> Restore, in this way it will make a NVRAM copy, after FIRST flashing go in the Flash Tool folder and in BackUP folder you'll find some data, do a copy of this backup folder and put it in the folder where you keep the original firmware you have extracted before. For next flashings change Flash Tool / BackUP and Restore to Download/Format -> Restore

1. Start Flash Tool and load as scatter the cfg file you have in DZ-09 mod1 folder
2. Press Download (which means start flashing)
3. Connect watch through USB and wait to appear the green ring
4. ENJOY!

If something goes wrong or doesn't look right feel free to ask!


----------



## flotouran95 (Jan 18, 2016)

Golem ii must to try that becouse with this sim card isn't not work

Trimis de pe al meu SM-N910F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 18, 2016)

flotouran95 said:


> Golem ii must to try that becouse with this sim card isn't not work
> 
> Trimis de pe al meu SM-N910F folosind Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Keep me posted!


----------



## flotouran95 (Jan 18, 2016)

Yes of corse anything ii found new for this device ii put here in the forum. 

Trimis de pe al meu SM-N910F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## panlar (Jan 18, 2016)

FrankWheelbarrow said:


> Hi, Im having trouble figuring out how to connect my dz09 to my phone with out taking up the space for a bluetooth headset.  I want to use the phone and answer calls with it or what ever but I want to use my headphones to take the call!!!! please help. How can I have them both connected at the same time?

Click to collapse



Sorry for the bad english. Google translation  .....

With the following procedure we can see who is calling,in the smartwatch,We can answer from the watch and talk from the BT headset. 

1.first should have become recognized-pair both BT devices

2.We connect once the clock and once the headset

3.Download from playstore the 2 following applications

a.  *Llama location profiles*
b.  *Secure settings*

4.Open first secure settings app and go to options->Actions and click the BT connection
5.Now open llama app and press the +

6.Will open a new window in which we click the Add condition->Call state and select only the "in call"

7.Click Add Action -> locale plugin -> secure settings

8.Secure settings will open and select the bt connection and from there select the bt headset and underneath write connect.Save and return to llama.

9.Click back to save the progress in llama

10.Click the + again for a new event.

11.Click Add condition -> call state -> not in call

12.Click Add Action -> locale plugin -> secure settings ---> actions -> bt connection

13.Choose again the headset and at the button underneath click disconnect and then Save

14.Now go to Add Action -> locale plugin -> secure settings ---> actions -> bt connection and select the clock and underneath the Connect button.

15.Click Save and then click back to save this process in llama.

Done ! Now, we can see the calls appears in the watch, answer from the watch and after 1-2 seconds it automatically disconnected and will connected the headset  and talking from this.

Once you finish the call, it is the reverse progress.It will disconnect the headset and connected again the watch. In the case of outgoing call, we can call from the watch or mobile and when the other person answer the call,automatically connecting the BT headset and can talk.

you can find the post here ... myphone . gr / forum / showthread. php ? p = 6283449 # post6283449  (remove the spaces)


----------



## dudo_jj (Jan 18, 2016)

*All in one*

http://niezarmsan.blogspot.com.es/2015/12/how-to-install-firmware-on-dz09-mtk6260.html?m=1:)

News


----------



## nenitosoyyo (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi, I was wondering how do I backup my firmware? This is the info I find in my about section:

LD99_JMX (SmartWatch)_LangABC_7789v(cpt)_0329_V3.5
[Branch]:
GPLUS60A_6464_11B
BUILD: BUILD_NO
SERIAL#:
[BUILD TIME]
2015/11/28 12:44
[MRE VERSION] 3100
HAL_VERNO:

Seems different from others I seen on here, I got DZ09 from GearBest -> www[.]gearbest[.]com/cell-phones/pp_216653[.]html . I just want to make a backup in case I try and flash the device. Also is there any way to do this on Linux? I ditched Windows a long time ago, but now it looks like I might need it, as much as I hate windows and dont want it, but if there is anyway to do this on linux, could you direct me in the right direction, everything I find leads me here or to things that need windows, and nothing on how to backup firmware or rom, which ever its called


----------



## khusaini (Jan 19, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Hi man, a guy here on this forum fixed exactly same issue installing in his computer Windows 7 drivers for XP !!! sounds weird but it worked. As about <how to> use the manually method (click right on .inf file, check install
> The drivers worked for 99% users link (I suppose you have them already) - small advice: start with a memory RAM test (be aware: DO NOT check NOR or NAND)

Click to collapse



golem, how long it usually take for the ram test to finish. cause i followed your instruction. and now, my pc already recognise the comp port. my problem now is that the ram test started for 12minute, with 0% loading. only the clock is moving.... any idea?


----------



## Consan (Jan 19, 2016)

ordered one 2 days ago and will probably have to wait 12 days until arrives , seems like a really nice watch for the price.


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 19, 2016)

nenitosoyyo said:


> Seems different from others I seen on here, I got DZ09 from GearBest -> www[.]gearbest[.]com/cell-phones/pp_216653[.]html . I just want to make a backup in case I try and flash the device. Also is there any way to do this on Linux? I ditched Windows a long time ago, but now it looks like I might need it, as much as I hate windows and dont want it, but if there is anyway to do this on linux, could you direct me in the right direction, everything I find leads me here or to things that need windows, and nothing on how to backup firmware or rom, which ever its called

Click to collapse



 - my advice - if you try it in linux is painfully complex - another advice - install XP SP3, it proved that flash tool works flawlessly 

1. Here at this link you find anything about this matter, do not get anything from elsewhere

2. now get here - link - that guy explains pretty well - for now do just these steps: getting started and installing driver, stop there because what follows despite the gossips, become dangerous stuff for your phone
note - in the google drive folder is a full firmware DZ09, is not there for flashing, maybe is not compatible with your phone, you unzip it and use the scatter file for flashtool initialization

*note*: never ever press button download in flash tool!!!
*another note*: when test memory, be sure there is checked JUST test RAM memory, if you'll test ROM or NAND all your firmware is lost forever and as you can see hard to find one

3. now come back on xda here - link - and do all the steps

---------- Post added at 11:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 AM ----------




khusaini said:


> golem, how long it usually take for the ram test to finish. cause i followed your instruction. and now, my pc already recognise the comp port. my problem now is that the ram test started for 12minute, with 0% loading. only the clock is moving.... any idea?

Click to collapse



When is doing like this, stop the process, disconnect the phone, get off the battery and put it back and restart the process


----------



## jfsmartins (Jan 19, 2016)

Hello guys, anyone knows how can I see  full notifications on the watch?
For example, when I receive a WhatsApp message, I only receive a notification saying the name of the person who sent me a message not the content. And when I receive an email I can only see the title of the notification, not the details/content

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## dragon_from_serbia (Jan 19, 2016)

jfsmartins said:


> Hello guys, anyone knows how can I see  full notifications on the watch?
> For example, when I receive a WhatsApp message, I only receive a notification saying the name of the person who sent me a message not the content. And when I receive an email I can only see the title of the notification, not the details/content
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## jfsmartins (Jan 19, 2016)

dragon_from_serbia said:


> jfsmartins said:
> 
> 
> > Hello guys, anyone knows how can I see  full notifications on the watch?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 19, 2016)

jfsmartins said:


> dragon_from_serbia said:
> 
> 
> > I tried that app but my watch doesn't connect, it stays "connecting", the only app that I manage to work is the app I downloaded from the QR Code... [emoji53]
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## jfsmartins (Jan 19, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> jfsmartins said:
> 
> 
> > what if you try this one? - -
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## flotouran95 (Jan 19, 2016)

Ist not posible to you can see full content for the moment. Ii was trying a lot of aplication but ist not working. 

Trimis de pe al meu SM-N910F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## nenitosoyyo (Jan 20, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> - my advice - if you try it in linux is painfully complex - another advice - install XP SP3, it proved that flash tool works flawlessly
> 
> 1. Here at this link you find anything about this matter, do not get anything from elsewhere
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you so much for guiding me to these places, I will follow through, hopefully it will work out  and again thank you so much for replying back, I usually try and find my own ways, but since this item has so little info out there, I figured I would give it a shot  Wish me luck :highfive:


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 20, 2016)

nenitosoyyo said:


> Thank you so much for guiding me to these places, I will follow through, hopefully it will work out  and again thank you so much for replying back, I usually try and find my own ways, but since this item has so little info out there, I figured I would give it a shot  Wish me luck :highfive:

Click to collapse



:fingers-crossed: :highfive:


----------



## sqrwiel (Jan 20, 2016)

*Few things*

Hi to all DZ09 users. 
I read all 23 pages of this topic. So I have few questions on start. 
1. How to check with watch I got mtk6260 or mtk6260a
2. Is there any chance use internet with out sim card  - etc.   by Bluetooth?


----------



## traihan (Jan 21, 2016)

Guys please don't kill me. Is there a app like BT connector in apple that will work with DZ09?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 21, 2016)

sqrwiel said:


> Hi to all DZ09 users.
> I read all 23 pages of this topic. So I have few questions on start.
> 1. How to check with watch I got mtk6260 or mtk6260a
> 2. Is there any chance use internet with out sim card  - etc.   by Bluetooth?

Click to collapse



1: There is no way to check what kind of processor you have, they are producing several types (6260, 6260A, 6260DA, 6260D for instance), I wouldn't bother too much about this, the PCB is the one telling what kind of firmware is compatible
If you got a DZ09 or similar (GT08, GV08, F8 etc) for sure it has 6260A type no matter what they say in description

2: As long as there is no REAL SDK it is impossible to develop an internal app for accessing internet through bluetooth or USB serial com.

---------- Post added at 12:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 PM ----------




traihan said:


> Guys please don't kill me. Is there a app like BT connector in apple that will work with DZ09?
> Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



As I know DZ09 has no abilities to communicate with IPhone


----------



## jfsmartins (Jan 21, 2016)

Anyone experiencing this? Haven't touched my watch since yesterday, turned it on now and this two lines appeared on the screen... The watch arrived less than a week ago, never felt, never changed the firmware... Should I report to the seller?

Photo: uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160121/967e63a32bd733904774d205ef8a1dbe.jpg

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 21, 2016)

jfsmartins said:


> Anyone experiencing this? Haven't touched my watch since yesterday, turned it on now and this two lines appeared on the screen... The watch arrived less than a week ago, never felt, never changed the firmware... Should I report to the seller?
> 
> Photo: uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160121/967e63a32bd733904774d205ef8a1dbe.jpg
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Man, I cannot see your picture but if something's weird with your display, this is unusual! What's the lines  behavior, they remain there if you slide throughout menu?
Anyway, report it immediately and attach few clear pictures


----------



## Reigns1989 (Jan 21, 2016)

Hey all. sorry for crashing your post.  I had this watch arrive yesterday.  On Amazon it states this watch can do vibrate alarms but for some reason i've only got choices for alarm sounds and nothing to choose vibrate.  Also noticed on the example it says Tools in the bottom right corner where as mine says settings.

Any help would be appreciated 

Thanks!


----------



## jfsmartins (Jan 21, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Man, I cannot see your picture but if something's weird with your display, this is unusual! What's the lines  behavior, they remain there if you slide throughout menu?
> Anyway, report it immediately and attach few clear pictures

Click to collapse



Try open the image putting "http..." before the URL I posted. I have two white lines at the top of the screen, they stay there from the moment the screen turns on till I turn it off [emoji53] I bought the watch on gearbest, I already reported, let's see...

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 22, 2016)

Reigns1989 said:


> Hey all. sorry for crashing your post.  I had this watch arrive yesterday.  On Amazon it states this watch can do vibrate alarms but for some reason i've only got choices for alarm sounds and nothing to choose vibrate.  Also noticed on the example it says Tools in the bottom right corner where as mine says settings.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Yes, it does, there are <ring only>, <vib. only> and <vib. and ring> options you can choose pressing the black arrows located on the sides of the selection box - that if we're talking about SAME phone
If at the bottom right corner is the <settings" button, we have here a big problem - post please a picture or do *#8375# or *#998375# and show us your phone info - I'm really surprised, they really did a clone for DZ09???

---------- Post added at 02:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:19 AM ----------




jfsmartins said:


> Try open the image putting "http..." before the URL I posted. I have two white lines at the top of the screen, they stay their from the moment the screen turns on till I turn it off [emoji53] I bought the watch on gearbest, I already reported, let's see...
> 
> Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Do you think I didn't try the trick with http??? Man, please, we are here right because we know to use more or less http . . . enough about this, let's say you didn't mention anything about any http
Now about the watch - it has a problem for sure, your luck you bought it from gearbest, by my experience, if you report an issue in 45 days, they will propose these options:
 - 85% money back in your account from where you did the transaction
 - 100% money back in your gearbest wallet
 - re-sending to you FOR FREE same product
I hope you have attached to the ticket pictures with the issue


----------



## Braka47 (Jan 22, 2016)

dvhooren said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought a DZ09 and received it last week. I am from the Netherlands...
> I like the design and the display is also good. Some functions I will probably never use but in general a nice smartwatch.
> ...

Click to collapse



Try the one called Smartwear on Google Play store. Even pretty stable on Moto X Play on Marsh6.0. Was using it without any problems with a U8 watch on a LG G3 lollipop


----------



## Reigns1989 (Jan 22, 2016)

> Yes, it does, there are <ring only>, <vib. only> and <vib. and ring> options you can choose pressing the black arrows located on the sides of the selection box - that if we're talking about SAME phone
> If at the bottom right corner is the <settings" button, we have here a big problem - post please a picture or do *#8375# or *#998375# and show us your phone info - I'm really surprised, they really did a clone for DZ09???

Click to collapse



So it wouldn't let me attach them as i am a new user but links are below, seems weird as there is a super long review on the amazon listing about this particular watch and it describes this particular feature yet i can't get it at the minute.  Perhaps it's a firmware issue? :

s12.postimg.org/pgibyx8yl/watch1.jpg
s8.postimg.org/l3a55vp4l/watch2.jpg
s11.postimg.org/hbnxku6rn/watch3.jpg


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 22, 2016)

Reigns1989 said:


> So it wouldn't let me attach them as i am a new user but links are below, seems weird as there is a super long review on the amazon listing about this particular watch and it describes this particular feature yet i can't get it at the minute.  Perhaps it's a firmware issue? :
> 
> s12.postimg.org/pgibyx8yl/watch1.jpg
> s8.postimg.org/l3a55vp4l/watch2.jpg
> s11.postimg.org/hbnxku6rn/watch3.jpg

Click to collapse



Totally different branch, full different firmware, most possible different hardware. . . report this back to the seller and ask them what the hell is happening with your watch! Meanwhile, if it is possible do a small youtube movie. 
If you're willing to do some efforts, there is an option, doing very carefully a firmware backup and after trying one of 4 or 5 DZ09 firmwares  we have around


----------



## Reigns1989 (Jan 22, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Totally different branch, full different firmware, most possible different hardware. . . report this back to the seller and ask them what the hell is happening with your watch! Meanwhile, if it is possible do a small youtube movie.
> If you're willing to do some efforts, there is an option, doing very carefully a firmware backup and after trying one of 4 or 5 DZ09 firmwares  we have around

Click to collapse



So i've been playing with the watch and it seems like the same watch but different firmware.  Everything else works the same as what i've seen on Youtube other than the Tools sections says Settings and the alarm doesnt have the vibrate option, yet the sedentary mode does which is weird.  

I'm willing to have a bit of a play with firmware rather than send it back, i've been reading a blog post, i can't remember what it was called but i know it's in this thread somewhere.

I'll take some photos of the screens too to show the differences


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 22, 2016)

Reigns1989 said:


> So i've been playing with the watch and it seems like the same watch but different firmware.  Everything else works the same as what i've seen on Youtube other than the Tools sections says Settings and the alarm doesnt have the vibrate option, yet the sedentary mode does which is weird.
> 
> I'm willing to have a bit of a play with firmware rather than send it back, i've been reading a blog post, i can't remember what it was called but i know it's in this thread somewhere.
> 
> I'll take some photos of the screens too to show the differences

Click to collapse



Advice: make sure that the first thing you do is to extract and deposit safe in your computer the original firmware from your phone! After you're free to flash anything you like


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 23, 2016)

To whom it may concern - thread - watch face collection
http://forum.xda-developers.com/sma...ches/watchface-collection-smartwatch-t3299481


----------



## Reigns1989 (Jan 23, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Advice: make sure that the first thing you do is to extract and deposit safe in your computer the original firmware from your phone! After you're free to flash anything you like

Click to collapse



Thanks Golem, i've tried to flash a few times now, when trying to check the memory i get FLASHTOOL ERROR : S_BROM_CMD_STARTCMD_FAIL (2005) [Brom] Cannot pass bootrom start command! Possibly target power up too early.

I've tried also connecting the watch turned on, this way it allows me to select from Mass storage or COM on the watch, once selected i turn it off, and it runs for over 3 minutes without seeming like it's doing anything.  Does memory test take a while?

Your help is very much appreciated


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 23, 2016)

Reigns1989 said:


> Thanks Golem, i've tried to flash a few times now, when trying to check the memory i get FLASHTOOL ERROR : S_BROM_CMD_STARTCMD_FAIL (2005) [Brom] Cannot pass bootrom start command! Possibly target power up too early.
> 
> I've tried also connecting the watch turned on, this way it allows me to select from Mass storage or COM on the watch, once selected i turn it off, and it runs for over 3 minutes without seeming like it's doing anything.  Does memory test take a while?
> 
> Your help is very much appreciated

Click to collapse



First of all, flash tool doesn't like USB 3.0, second, if you have windows7 or above try to change compatibility to xp sp3 and run flash tool.exe as administrator


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## Reigns1989 (Jan 23, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> First of all, flash tool doesn't like USB 3.0, second, if you have windows7 or above try to change compatibility to xp sp3 and run flash tool.exe as administrator

Click to collapse



So i've tried windows xp compatibility mode and the same still happens.  When i connect with in 10-15 seconds the watch switches on when this message shows to try and charge.  Very strange. Do you know of any ways to stop it powering up so quickly?


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 23, 2016)

Reigns1989 said:


> So i've tried windows xp compatibility mode and the same still happens.  When i connect with in 10-15 seconds the watch switches on when this message shows to try and charge.  Very strange. Do you know of any ways to stop it powering up so quickly?

Click to collapse



mostly happ because computer's usb, more specific, the kind of drivers came for your motherboard . . . your OS won't let install other drivers than microsoft lame ones . . . please deactivate that damn certificate check and install manually xp (inf file procedure) drivers for feature phones even though your OS is W7 or above. Most of fellows around having exactly same message had the surprise that once checking on other computer it worked flawlessly. . . let's be honest, after xp was left in back, bad things came to live in your computers . . .


----------



## reaganbrice (Jan 23, 2016)

*Phone ID*



khusaini said:


> golem, how long it usually take for the ram test to finish. cause i followed your instruction. and now, my pc already recognise the comp port. my problem now is that the ram test started for 12minute, with 0% loading. only the clock is moving.... any idea?

Click to collapse




Hi guys,

I've been following the conversation between Golem and Khusaini as I've been having a similar issue. My phone has the DZ09 firmware and I can't connect through flash tool to do a memory test, or readback. I installed the XP drivers which has allowed it to read and test, but it doesn't seem to complete due to a mismatched ID (error 5095) and it doesn't create my ROM file.

When I put in the code to give the info I get back KCT_X9_GV08_S1_LANGB. Which infers I have a GV08 running DZ09 firmware?

I like the current firmware and it seems to be the most functional, but I'm looking to install a new custom clock face. Any help would be fantastic.


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 23, 2016)

reaganbrice said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been following the conversation between Golem and Khusaini as I've been having a similar issue. My phone has the DZ09 firmware and I can't connect through flash tool to do a memory test, or readback. I installed the XP drivers which has allowed it to read and test, but it doesn't seem to complete due to a mismatched ID (error 5095) and it doesn't create my ROM file.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I wouldn't be surprised as you are that you have a GV08 firmware, to develop a firmware costs at least time, being a factory better steal one, change the drivers needed for display camera and so on and ready, as you saw they even didn't change the signature (is very simple but they won't do even this small effort)
So you're able now to do the memory test!!! check here one of the latest flash tool version


----------



## reaganbrice (Jan 23, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> I wouldn't be surprised as you are that you have a GV08 firmware, to develop a firmware costs at least time, being a factory better steal one, change the drivers needed for display camera and so on and ready, as you saw they even didn't change the signature (is very simple but they won't do even this small effort)
> So you're able now to do the memory test!!! check one of the latest flash tool version

Click to collapse



I've updated the flash tool and I'm using the modded scatter cfg you submitted previously. I still can't do the memory test. It completes and the red bar fills 100%, but it comes up with an error message 'MAUI FLASH ID IS NOT MATCHED WITH TARGET 5095'


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 23, 2016)

reaganbrice said:


> I've updated the flash tool and I'm using the modded scatter cfg you submitted previously. I still can't do the memory test. It completes and the red bar fills 100%, but it comes up with an error message 'MAUI FLASH ID IS NOT MATCHED WITH TARGET 5095'

Click to collapse



no, that scatter file doesn't make any difference, forget about it, since then I have studied the issue and it looks like there the flash ID is the correct one - still it seems to be a matter of computer USB, try to check on a older computer, eventually having USB 1.1 plugs


----------



## reaganbrice (Jan 23, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> no, that scatter file doesn't make any difference, forget about it, since then I have studied the issue and it looks like there the flash ID is the correct one - still it seems to be a matter of computer USB, try to check on a older computer, eventually having USB 1.1 plugs

Click to collapse



I'm running Windows 10 on all my home comps and have had no end of issues with lesser suppoerted USB devices.


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 23, 2016)

reaganbrice said:


> I'm running Windows 10 on all my home comps and have had no end of issues with lesser suppoerted USB devices.

Click to collapse



I'm not going to say more than I said, those are my conclusions after I helped tens of guys around to connect their watches, excluding two of them, successfully


----------



## Consan (Jan 26, 2016)

Can I use this with just bluetooth connected to my phone? I only have one sim-card and thats the one sitting in the phone.  Or do I need a twin sim, one in my phone and one in the watch?


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 26, 2016)

Consan said:


> Can I use this with just bluetooth connected to my phone? I only have one sim-card and thats the one sitting in the phone.  Or do I need a twin sim, one in my phone and one in the watch?

Click to collapse



Of course, this watch allows smart connection, so you can use it without any restriction in sync with your phone, even more, I have a small advice, for better battery management, before doing connection with the phone switch the watch on flight mode then start back the bluetooth, will ask for permission of bluetooth in flight mode, and from this moment gsm RF chip will stop completely monitor GSM and the battery life will increase substantially


----------



## serak_hd2 (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi guys,

I use DZ09 with Samsung S5 and have Problem with reconnecting of DZ09.  Bluetooth connection is stabil, but if distance between both devices is too far and device is disconnected, is not automatically reconnected if distance is good again. I must manually connect it. I use FunDo SmartDevice software. 
What are your experiences?


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 27, 2016)

serak_hd2 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I use DZ09 with Samsung S5 and have Problem with reconnecting of DZ09.  Bluetooth connection is stabil, but if distance between both devices is too far and device is disconnected, is not automatically reconnected if distance is good again. I must manually connect it. I use FunDo SmartDevice software.
> What are your experiences?

Click to collapse



Try the app designed just for mtk6260A terminals - link -


----------



## serak_hd2 (Jan 27, 2016)

BT Notification was my first app, I've tried. Generally good, but with not very stable BT connection. Even with good distance was BT connection accidentally disconnected.


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 27, 2016)

serak_hd2 said:


> BT Notification was my first app, I've tried. Generally good, but with not very stable BT connection. Even with good distance was BT connection accidentally disconnected.

Click to collapse



very weird, mine is getting connected automatically even if I'm not using the app (just pure bluetooth paired connection), did you change something in the engineer menu about bluetooth?


----------



## nenitosoyyo (Jan 27, 2016)

I actually haven't been able to connect properly with all the apps lol. I had it once connect perfectly and show me all notifications. Now though, I haven't even bothered with connection because it drops connection to often. I guess it's just hit or miss type of luck.


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 27, 2016)

nenitosoyyo said:


> I actually haven't been able to connect properly with all the apps lol. I had it once connect perfectly and show me all notifications. Now though, I haven't even bothered with connection because it drops connection to often. I guess it's just hit or miss type of luck.

Click to collapse



the bluetooth antenna is actually a small wire, you right, depends if that thing has the right lenght


----------



## whurlly37 (Jan 27, 2016)

*sms messages on watch*

I have managed to set up the watch but I'm having problems with the SMS log on the watch. It keeps restoring the last 2 weeks text messages even when Ive deleted them from the watch and the phone. When I go back in they are all there. Has anyone had this problem, or can offer any help?
Thanks
Shirley


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 27, 2016)

whurlly37 said:


> I have managed to set up the watch but I'm having problems with the SMS log on the watch. It keeps restoring the last 2 weeks text messages even when Ive deleted them from the watch and the phone. When I go back in they are all there. Has anyone had this problem, or can offer any help?
> Thanks
> Shirley

Click to collapse



Be more specific, is about the sms you have received on your android phone, you delete them from phone, after from watch, after all these you start in smart sync they appear back in watch and phone or just in watch?


----------



## whurlly37 (Jan 27, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Be more specific, is about the sms you have received on your android phone, you delete them from phone, after from watch, after all these you start in smart sync they appear back in watch and phone or just in watch?

Click to collapse



I have deleted all sms from phone and then from watch but when I go back into watch about 20-30 old sms are back in inbox


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 27, 2016)

whurlly37 said:


> I have deleted all sms from phone and then from watch but when I go back into watch about 20-30 old sms are back in inbox

Click to collapse



my question was if sms appear back out of the blue without bluetooth link with the phone or after the watch gets back in sync with the phone?
Logic tells me, you delete from phone, after from watch, if you sync back the watch or it is already in sync, the phone sends those sms to watch so it is a phone issue / bluetooth app you're using for sync
I didn't hear yet anybody to have this kind of problem, I don't understand why you have to delete sms from both terminals, it is enough to do the operation in either of them - that is the synchronizing meaning


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## nenitosoyyo (Jan 28, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> the bluetooth antenna is actually a small wire, you right, depends if that thing has the right lenght

Click to collapse



I don't think it's my phone, I have no problems connecting the phone with my Bluetooth headphones or computer or speakers. So I might be the watch, or the software is what I am thinking. I just haven't had time to go on the computer and figure out how to extract the firmware. Didn't understand the guides to well when I was looking at them.


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 28, 2016)

nenitosoyyo said:


> I don't think it's my phone, I have no problems connecting the phone with my Bluetooth headphones or computer or speakers. So I might be the watch, or the software is what I am thinking. I just haven't had time to go on the computer and figure out how to extract the firmware. Didn't understand the guides to well when I was looking at them.

Click to collapse



Point me please the guides are not very clear for you, maybe we can do some improvements for tutorials


----------



## serak_hd2 (Jan 28, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> very weird, mine is getting connected automatically even if I'm not using the app (just pure bluetooth paired connection), did you change something in the engineer menu about bluetooth?

Click to collapse



It's not Problem of app "BT Notification" or "Fundo". I've uninstalled it, but pure BT connection has the same behaviour. If connected, then stable. Even on relative long distance. But if too long distance, device is disconnected and in 80% fail automatically to connect. 
Successfulness is better, if disconnected on short time.


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 28, 2016)

serak_hd2 said:


> It's not Problem of app "BT Notification" or "Fundo". I've uninstalled it, but pure BT connection has the same behaviour. If connected, then stable. Even on relative long distance. But if too long distance, device is disconnected and in 80% fail automatically to connect.
> Successfulness is better, if disconnected on short time.

Click to collapse



After you do a backUP for your original firmware maybe it worth to flash a different one


----------



## serak_hd2 (Jan 28, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> After you do a backUP for your original firmware maybe it worth to flash a different one

Click to collapse



Yes. I think, it's the only way. But not immediately. I own watches few days only, so I want yet little bit to play, before I make brick from watches


----------



## nenitosoyyo (Jan 28, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Point me please the guides are not very clear for you, maybe we can do some improvements for tutorials

Click to collapse



Won't be home for another two days, but I'll message you the guide of the one I was confused on later tonight.


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 28, 2016)

serak_hd2 said:


> Yes. I think, it's the only way. But not immediately. I own watches few days only, so I want yet little bit to play, before I make brick from watches

Click to collapse



:good:


----------



## SkyHusky (Jan 29, 2016)

Hey Golem_ i have a question... is there a way we could extract the digital clock file from the Aplus watch ROM and add it too the Stock DZ09 ROM? I love the clock that's digital, sadly the camera doesn't work and that's pissing me off tbh. Thanks :3 ~Sky

---------- Post added at 07:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:06 AM ----------

Oh PS if you don't mind me bugging you again lol, what program could i use to totally edit a ROM, almost like a ROM builder for a mtk6260a processor? Besides MTKrecourse editor. Sorry again for all the questions, and thanks for your patience.


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 29, 2016)

SkyHusky said:


> Hey Golem_ i have a question... is there a way we could extract the digital clock file from the Aplus watch ROM and add it too the Stock DZ09 ROM? I love the clock that's digital, sadly the camera doesn't work and that's pissing me off tbh. Thanks :3 ~Sky
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:06 AM ----------
> 
> Oh PS if you don't mind me bugging you again lol, what program could i use to totally edit a ROM, almost like a ROM builder for a mtk6260a processor? Besides MTKrecourse editor. Sorry again for all the questions, and thanks for your patience.

Click to collapse



Unfortunately I didn't find a way to isolate the digital clock, anyhow, digital clock is a part of the core so is not a bulk of data you can transfer (just my humble opinion)
As for firmware editors, there are some hardware box solution you could buy, I cannot say for sure how effective they are or if they indeed are working as long as I didn't touch one yet
The only way I touched the firmware was reading directly the binary files from firmware kit which are code machine, trying to figure out how is built, where are some flags to call, what is the internal structure, etc - in this way I have made readback extractor app
I do recommend for direct operations hex neo editor - hope you're luckier than me!


----------



## JustZaphod (Jan 29, 2016)

Hi, I just received my DZ09 in the mail yesterday morning, as a addicted rom flasher I was eager to try and update the firmware..
The watch it's self was fine, but like I always do, if it's a motherboard, a phone, a Tablet.. I'm always flashing new stuff to it..

It was sold as a DZ09 on Ebay, but the device it's self Recognized it's self as an M9? 
The description on Ebay looked spot on.. The device worked right out of the box..

I went to:
http: //niezarmsan.blogspot.my/2015/12/how-to-install-firmware-on-dz09-mtk6260.html

I hope that link doesn't get edited out..   Well I have flashed about every DZ09 Firmware that has been posted..
even the Chinese versions, though they are listed as English though.. 
I tried to make a backup of the Firmware before flashing but somehow it didn't save.. And now though The device looks normal, the Digitizer is inverted.. Every button is though labeled properly but to press "Back" or any other button i press the opposite side of the screen to get it to work.. I had this problem once with an LG phone, but this is a different beast.. Can anyone shed any light on this?
It seems to be a Touch Screen Driver issue...

I like the watch but like a moron I had to see if I could update the freaking Firmware and I'm stuck with an inverted Digitizer now..

Any help would be appreciated

Edit: I'm wondering if someone who might have a backup to share.. I would be ecstatic if I could find one..


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 29, 2016)

Zaphodspeaks said:


> Hi, I just received my DZ09 in the mail yesterday morning, as a addicted rom flasher I was eager to try and update the firmware..
> The watch it's self was fine, but like I always do, if it's a motherboard, a phone, a Tablet.. I'm always flashing new stuff to it..
> 
> It was sold as a DZ09 on Ebay, but the device it's self Recognized it's self as an M9?
> ...

Click to collapse




Man, you had to do a readback before! Try these - link -
few of them are a good match to your watch even if you loose the camera control
As soon as will appear the version for your watch I'll give you a sign


----------



## perek16 (Jan 29, 2016)

Hello I have problem with my dz09. On the watch I can see who called to me (information from smartphone) but when I want to see messages from my phone or I want to control the camera on the phone. Displays the message "please installBT Notifier"""" app in remote device"""" What can I do or what can you do? On my phone I installed BT Notification.


----------



## Iyves (Jan 29, 2016)

*Need some help with operation.*

Hello, I'm from México and after consulting several watch-phone reviews, I found that this little fellow has the best value for money. I am very pleased with it, but I have a couple of questions:
a) Is there a way to connect a headset via Bluetooth?. I can not link a headset that I have and it is very uncomfortable that everyone hear the speaker.
b) The pedometer needs a chip to run?. I can not make it count my steps, only works as a chronometer.
Annex images of the phone information
P.S. Sorry for google translation use.
//lh3.googleusercontent.com/--Pmo_6upPHg/VqvJIVXuAGI/AAAAAAAAAHk/mEGCpq7ZsSE/h120/IMG_2093.JPG
//lh3.googleusercontent.com/-Ra8awsPRUvM/VqvJIBLhijI/AAAAAAAAAHc/8qs6iYeGCO0/h120/IMG_2096.JPG
//lh3.googleusercontent.com/-k6VzFm4rKug/VqvJIeEsA3I/AAAAAAAAAHg/oiZ6DBiaT3w/h120/IMG_2097.JPG


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 29, 2016)

Iyves said:


> Hello, I'm from México and after consulting several watch-phone reviews, I found that this little fellow has the best value for money. I am very pleased with it, but I have a couple of questions:
> a) Is there a way to connect a headset via Bluetooth?. I can not link a headset that I have and it is very uncomfortable that everyone hear the speaker.
> b) The pedometer needs a chip to run?. I can not make it count my steps, only works as a chronometer.
> Annex images of the phone information
> ...

Click to collapse



a) you connect the headset in the most common way possible, if your headset ask for password be sure you type it correctly on the watch screen

b) pedometer needs only to press start, pedometer has no chronometer, please press on pedometer icon, hope you do not confound the chronometer with pedometer, they are two different applications in menu

---------- Post added at 11:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:18 PM ----------




perek16 said:


> Hello I have problem with my dz09. On the watch I can see who called to me (information from smartphone) but when I want to see messages from my phone or I want to control the camera on the phone. Displays the message "please installBT Notifier"""" app in remote device"""" What can I do or what can you do? On my phone I installed BT Notification.

Click to collapse



In your question you answer yourself! Yes, you have to install BT Notifier but not BT Notification! get here - link - install it on your phone and come back with some feedback about how flawless your watch is working


----------



## Iyves (Jan 30, 2016)

Thank you for your prompt response Golem, I begin to see that we have different firmware (firmware GV08?) as the pedometer on my phone have chronometer, but does not work the pedometer (only the chronometer).  Maybe this firmware is why it does not work the pedometer. I'll try to flash the firmware of the Aplus (to have digital clock face) and I hope the camera and pedometer work properly.  By the way, I have Windows 7 and I can not make the flash tool work; I hope to have better luck in Win XP.
//lh3.googleusercontent.com/-vsv3FnUF92A/VqwUVlskRBI/AAAAAAAAAIA/R9sGK1f8bwk/h120/Imagen2.jpg
//lh3.googleusercontent.com/-fdiNJzn_Tbk/VqwUVhf4MzI/AAAAAAAAAIE/aun6o0UKBKA/h120/Imagen1.jpg


----------



## JustZaphod (Jan 30, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Man, you had to do a readback before! Try these - link -
> few of them are a good match to your watch even if you loose the camera control
> As soon as will appear the version for your watch I'll give you a sign

Click to collapse



Thanks so much there are a couple from the GT08 Firmware that fixes the problem, its something.. and the Camera does work too..
I ordered another DZ09, 19 dollars American, so Ill see if I can pull the Firmware from it when it gets to me... a Week or so and post that Firmware for any others who have made the same mistake.. I really appreciate your help..

Edit:
Now I wonder if I can mix and match those files that are flashable through the CFG file... The GT08 Seems to flash fine, but the interface is UGLY, but functional.. It seems to be modded with some XDA goodness.. I wonder if there is a way to mix the interface with the Stock and get the Drivers for the Digitizer to work as well? Possible??


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 30, 2016)

Iyves said:


> Thank you for your prompt response Golem, I begin to see that we have different firmware (firmware GV08?) as the pedometer on my phone have chronometer, but does not work the pedometer (only the chronometer).  Maybe this firmware is why it does not work the pedometer. I'll try to flash the firmware of the Aplus (to have digital clock face) and I hope the camera and pedometer work properly.  By the way, I have Windows 7 and I can not make the flash tool work; I hope to have better luck in Win XP.
> //lh3.googleusercontent.com/-vsv3FnUF92A/VqwUVlskRBI/AAAAAAAAAIA/R9sGK1f8bwk/h120/Imagen2.jpg
> //lh3.googleusercontent.com/-fdiNJzn_Tbk/VqwUVhf4MzI/AAAAAAAAAIE/aun6o0UKBKA/h120/Imagen1.jpg

Click to collapse



Man, do before a full readback, many guys around flashed before to put in safe their own firmware and after have discovered that all other firmwares they found didn't match their hardware!
Windows 7 is working with flash tool, the problem is your computer USB, if you have USB 3 or above will not work, change the plug, some computers have a pair of USB 3 and a pair of USB 2

---------- Post added at 05:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:41 AM ----------




Zaphodspeaks said:


> Thanks so much there are a couple from the GT08 Firmware that fixes the problem, its something.. and the Camera does work too..
> I ordered another DZ09, 19 dollars American, so Ill see if I can pull the Firmware from it when it gets to me... a Week or so and post that Firmware for any others who have made the same mistake.. I really appreciate your help..
> 
> Edit:
> Now I wonder if I can mix and match those files that are flashable through the CFG file... The GT08 Seems to flash fine, but the interface is UGLY, but functional.. It seems to be modded with some XDA goodness.. I wonder if there is a way to mix the interface with the Stock and get the Drivers for the Digitizer to work as well? Possible??

Click to collapse



Glad your watch is back alive  Yes, you can extract easily the firmware from the new watch
As about mixing, man, you have to buy a huge amount of watches in order to obtain their OS SDK. There is no other chance, our watches are based on a very weird technology, the information stays in flash memory compressed, by an algorithm some of it is getting decompressed chunk by chunk in the RAM zone some of it just partially. Compression and decompression is hardware like so no way to crack the thing. . . sounds scary? it is!


----------



## JustZaphod (Jan 30, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Man, do before a full readback, many guys around flashed before to put in safe their own firmware and after have discovered that all other firmwares they found didn't match their hardware!
> Windows 7 is working with flash tool, the problem is your computer USB, if you have USB 3 or above will not work, change the plug, some computers have a pair of USB 3 and a pair of USB 2
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:41 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah it's working again, the interface can be a little desired.. It's pretty ugly but yeah it works..
I'm following the directions on how to make a backup, 



> Firmware installation
> 1. Power off your DZ09
> 2. Open Flashtool.exe
> 3. On Download tab, hit Download Agent and open  MTK_AllInOne_DA.bin
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not understanding it, its not backing up, and if I could... How do I restore? Does it restore the entire ROM/Firmware? or is it just the basic settings? I'm looking the Flashtool at Options "Backup and Restore" at (Backup -> Download/Format -> Restore)
It looked like it did some kind of back up in the Desktop/Flashtool/Backup with some kind of hash number.. I ordered a new duplicate watch.. I'm hoping i can back up that device somehow, and then restore it to the one I'm using now.. I much prefer the original DZ09 Interface.. Though I'm eternally grateful that you helped me get it running in the first place.. Now it's backup the new one, and restore it to the old one.. I'm not completely familiar entirely with the Flashtool.. I do not want to make the same mistake I made that got me into this mess to begin with..  And again thank you.. At least my watch is working..


----------



## Automatizo (Jan 30, 2016)

Hello, so any follow up/result on this? I just got my watch for a coupla days and the phone info is exactly the same as yours. So is this the clone one? Can we fix it? I am referring to Reigns1989 post
Thanks


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 30, 2016)

Zaphodspeaks said:


> Yeah it's working again, the interface can be a little desired.. It's pretty ugly but yeah it works..
> I'm following the directions on how to make a backup,
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Man, thought you read already some posts or my thread which is talking right about this. That backup you're talking about is very important too, why, is restoring back your IMEI (most important) your settings, it saves you time you'd spend for writing back IMEI, so get here - link - and find how to make a full backup of your firmware


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## Automatizo (Jan 30, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Yes, it does, there are <ring only>, <vib. only> and <vib. and ring> options you can choose pressing the black arrows located on the sides of the selection box - that if we're talking about SAME phone
> If at the bottom right corner is the <settings" button, we have here a big problem - post please a picture or do *#8375# or *#998375# and show us your phone info - I'm really surprised, they really did a clone for DZ09???
> 
> Any updates/result on this? I'm having the exact same case with almost exatcly the same phone info. Search and search on the web about what it is and just now found a youtube video uploaded by kingsdirectbuy saying that this version of watch is actually DZ09 V 2.1, with fb n twitter only but no whatsapp icon. He said that the chip is mtk6261a instead of 6260? He also mentioned that this version are intended for US canadian and european market by looking at the language pack. However personally o liked the 2.0 interface better. Glad i found this thread on xda and hats off to mr golem and all the other experts here

Click to collapse


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 30, 2016)

Automatizo said:


> Golem_ said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it does, there are <ring only>, <vib. only> and <vib. and ring> options you can choose pressing the black arrows located on the sides of the selection box - that if we're talking about SAME phone
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Automatizo (Jan 30, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Automatizo said:
> 
> 
> > Man, an advice - don't look on youtube or blogs at "nerd genius" or advertiser, because these characters internet is full of uncertain or fake information, best way to learn something is to follow rich discussions about a case on high exposure forums as XDA, choose by yourself what is right, safely experiment yourself then share your achievements
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## JustZaphod (Jan 30, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Man, thought you read already some posts or my thread which is talking right about this. That backup you're talking about is very important too, why, is restoring back your IMEI (most important) your settings, it saves you time you'd spend for writing back IMEI, so get here - link - and find how to make a full backup of your firmware

Click to collapse



Yeah.. Sorry about the thread skipping..
I did read this ENTIRE thread, but this whole thing makes me feel like a total n00b... And I did not know you had your own Personal Thread on the Topic. I do know have have the tools to restore the IMEI, and have used it once already BTW

I'll tell ya what, in direct apology to you and for appreciation for what you have already done for me and others..
If I can not find the answers in this thread, I will no longer spam the thread with my idiotic questions..
I admit I'm a couple of Crayons short of a box... I won't bother anymore, unless I have something to contribute..

I appreciate your honest reply...


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 30, 2016)

Automatizo said:


> Golem_ said:
> 
> 
> > Yessir.. I had thought of it all along. Man i wish you live somewhere near me i would bug you for your help  . So that youtube video does sounds bias i guess the person who posted it are now having to sell that specific version alongside the other version so in a way it could be just his very own marketing strategy. How come the newer version performs laggier and interface somewhat looks older than the afromentioned previous versions. Unfortunately i'm just a regular end user so if anyone in indonesia are reading this and has the experience/capability to help with these firmware flashings please let me know.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## JustZaphod (Jan 30, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Man, thought you read already some posts or my thread which is talking right about this. That backup you're talking about is very important too, why, is restoring back your IMEI (most important) your settings, it saves you time you'd spend for writing back IMEI, so get here - link - and find how to make a full backup of your firmware

Click to collapse



I'm attempting to following the directions to a T..
I'm getting this message:

FLASHTOOL ERROR: S_BROM_DOWNLOAD_EPP_FAIL (2036)

[EPP] FlashTool environment preparation failed
  It may be caused from the DRAM initialization failed
                     Please check the EMI information of the MAUI load is correct and fit the target.

[Hint]:


Again this is still new and I'm taking it step by step..
I take this all has to be done with the device powered off, thats what I have been doing from the start...
I'm thinking its because of a mismatched firmware.. But again I could be wrong..

Edit: I don't have the time at the moment, but I will attempt to restore the IMEI as soon as I get the chance..
That might be the issue..

Edit2: I can't find the original IMEI.. I completely disassembled the watched and there is nothing indication an IMEI..
Not even in the settings... I'm about to give up on this device and wait for the new one to come in.. Maybe then I can do something, but this is a piece of garbage and not worth the time for a measly 20 dollars..


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 30, 2016)

Zaphodspeaks said:


> I'm attempting to following the directions to a T..
> I'm getting this message:
> 
> FLASHTOOL ERROR: S_BROM_DOWNLOAD_EPP_FAIL (2036)
> ...

Click to collapse



That's really weird, flash tool it worked before, now is giving error! did you change the USB plug?
IMEI is not important, I bet you have a bunch of broken phones, when you buy a phone you buy the right to have that IMEI all over the world for life, so you can use the IMEI from older phone

By my humble opinion is not a piece of garbage, in '87 I have paid a bunch of money for my first computer (still is the best computer I ever had)! Now my watch - 566MHz, 8MB RAM, touchscreen and full wireless communication Even if I want I cannot call my "cheap" watch a piece of garbage


----------



## JustZaphod (Jan 30, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> That's really weird, flash tool it worked before, now is giving error! did you change the USB plug?
> IMEI is not important, I bet you have a bunch of broken phones, when you buy a phone you buy the right to have that IMEI all over the world for life, so you can use the IMEI from older phone
> 
> By my humble opinion is not a piece of garbage, in '87 I have paid a bunch of money for my first computer (still is the best computer I ever had)! Now my watch - 566MHz, 8MB RAM, touchscreen and full wireless communication Even if I want I cannot call my "cheap" watch a piece of garbage

Click to collapse



The device still works as a whole... The cables I use are high grade USB 3 cables, or high end charger cables.. Not the crappy eBay brand..
because the crappy brands cause all kinds of connectivity problems.. I keep oodles of high grade cords and I tried a few..
The Watch is recognizing the PC, but now my PC is not seeing the watch.. I might just need to reboot.. But I completely took the Watch apart.. Piece by piece looking for the IMEI and could not find anything related, then I thought to flash one of the Firmwares where the Digitizer driver was messed up.. I could still use it, just in reverse.. I thought I could pull a IMEI from that, but right now my PC is not seeing the device.. I have duplicate Watch on order, it should be here with in a week given the warehouse is only one state away.. I got this one pretty fast.. 

Edit: you did give me an idea.. I have all kinds of old phones lying around.. Maybe I could just borrow it?
Edit2: I think the original IMEI is on the box it came with, its an unusual number though.. I found a number generator that might work...
Edit:3 I successfully wrote an old IMEI to my watch!!!


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 30, 2016)

Zaphodspeaks said:


> The device still works as a whole... The cables I use are high grade USB 3 cables, or high end charger cables.. Not the crappy eBay brand..
> because the crappy brands cause all kinds of connectivity problems.. I keep oodles of high grade cords and I tried a few..
> The Watch is recognizing the PC, but now my PC is not seeing the watch.. I might just need to reboot.. But I completely took the Watch apart.. Piece by piece looking for the IMEI and could not find anything related, then I thought to flash one of the Firmwares where the Digitizer driver was messed up.. I could still use it, just in reverse.. I thought I could pull a IMEI from that, but right now my PC is not seeing the device.. I have duplicate Watch on order, it should be here with in a week given the warehouse is only one state away.. I got this one pretty fast.. And yeah this is a piece of garbage..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry, I had to be more specific, your computer has multiple USB sockets, so stick your USB cable where it was when flash tool was working, there is no other explanation
The firmware doesn't contain IMEI, use an older phone or I can send you one IMEI I'm not using anymore - but keep in mind that the existance of IMEI is not relevant for flashing process
Please don't use a generator, imagine next scenario, a guy gets into a grave accident and right when to call emergency his phone is banned from network just because you picked randomly his IMEI and got into the network no matter where in this world. . .


----------



## JustZaphod (Jan 30, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Sorry, I had to be more specific, your computer has multiple USB sockets, so stick your USB cable where it was when flash tool was working, there is no other explanation
> The firmware doesn't contain IMEI, use an older phone or I can send you one IMEI I'm not using anymore - but keep in mind that the existance of IMEI is not relevant for flashing process
> Please don't use a generator, imagine next scenario, a guy gets into a grave accident and right when to call emergency his phone is banned from network just because you picked randomly his IMEI and got into the network no matter where in this world. . .

Click to collapse



One of the Flashtool and the Serial Number Writer were hogging up my COM ports, exiting did nothing.. I just rebooted and all went back to normal.. I have 14 USB Ports... None were working before I rebooted.. Windows 10 has been a pain in my ass, Windows  7 never gave me these issues.. For safety sake, I'm gonna do all this from now on in a Windows 7 Virtual Machine, that always works and never fails me..

I did swap out the generated IMEI for my old Galaxy S3's IMEI.. It's toast anyway so that works out fine.. I even put my T-Mobile Sim Card in with an adapter, and I made a couple of calls, no issue.. And I do know what you mean with IMEI generators..


----------



## Rossco37 (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi I just purchased DZO9 and runs mint just wondering is there an app for smart phone for the fitness tracker and sleep tracker. Would be great to have a record of it. As doesn't save on the smart watch.

Cheers


----------



## nenitosoyyo (Jan 31, 2016)

Rossco37 said:


> Hi I just purchased DZO9 and runs mint just wondering is there an app for smart phone for the fitness tracker and sleep tracker. Would be great to have a record of it. As doesn't save on the smart watch.
> 
> Cheers

Click to collapse



Currently there is no app that syncs with that info that I know of.


----------



## SUPERROB9187 (Jan 31, 2016)

it seems like the watch is not compatible with newer versions of aos. i have been trying for two days to find an app that would work. mt android is running lollipop 5.1 which is a newer version of aos. after coming on her and seeing the mention of RWATCH app, i have to say this is the only app that would function properly. the only issue i am having with this app is that if the app gets closed on the phone, you must unpair and and re-pair bluetooth to reagain funtions like texting from the watch. HIGHLY RECOMEND THIS APP


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 31, 2016)

SUPERROB9187 said:


> it seems like the watch is not compatible with newer versions of aos. i have been trying for two days to find an app that would work. mt android is running lollipop 5.1 which is a newer version of aos. after coming on her and seeing the mention of RWATCH app, i have to say this is the only app that would function properly. the only issue i am having with this app is that if the app gets closed on the phone, you must unpair and and re-pair bluetooth to reagain funtions like texting from the watch. HIGHLY RECOMEND THIS APP

Click to collapse



It seems you're quite sure about this issue, I have to rethink why for me is working like a charm, maybe is just my imagination. . . just in case my imagination is not playing me, try please the app actually designed for mtk6260A


----------



## jessica186 (Jan 31, 2016)

Hi, I have dz09 and I would like him to read the document. PDF I want to ask whether you have met with it ?. Well thank you. ivka


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 1, 2016)

To whom it may concern - found a quite powerful settings tool for our gadgets - check here - link


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 1, 2016)

jessica186 said:


> Hi, I have dz09 and I would like him to read the document. PDF I want to ask whether you have met with it ?. Well thank you. ivka

Click to collapse



Hi there, you have to have really good eyes if you'd like to read a pdf on such a small screen, though, good news for your retina  there is a pdf reader app which can be installed in your watch, follow the steps:

Computer stage:
1. Get the archive attached hereunder ( PDF Reader.rar) and unzip it somewhere in your computer
2. Connect through usb your watch to computer
3. Create a kit folder in your watch memory card, for instance name it <Kit MRE>
4. Copy from your computer to the folder you just created the <PDF Reader.vxp> file
5. Disconnect your phone

Phone stage:
6. Get in your phone menu and roll windows until you see <file manager>, press it
7. press twice <memory card>, press twice <Kit MRE>
8. There you have to notice <PDF Reader.vxp>, press it twice, right after has to appear <Done> message
9. Now press <Back> until you get to the watch window
10. Get back in menu and roll it to the last page, there you find iconless app named <PdfViewer>
11. Press it, will get you automatically in a browser so you can choose the file you want to read

Hope it helps


----------



## Ianeskiii (Feb 2, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Today I have checked the editor, is working flawlessly!!! You have a big thanks from me, the fact you find this software is a big step in customizing mtk62xx watch-phones, I have created few new "genuine" xda concept faces check the attachments)
> 
> here are the steps:
> 1. do a copy of the firmware you want to change (for instance rename the new containing folder <DZ-09 mod1>)
> ...

Click to collapse



-i connected my dz09 via usb, cant find <DZ-09 mod1>. 
Please help, im newbie about flashing.thanks


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 2, 2016)

Ianeskiii said:


> -i connected my dz09 via usb, cant find <DZ-09 mod1>.
> Please help, im newbie about flashing.thanks

Click to collapse



So, I will try to explain how things are going, first of all you have to upload all the content of your watch in your computer (readback process), second step, to process the content in that way to become a flashable firmware, just now comes the part about changing the watchface pictures inside the firmware and of course the last part flashing back your watch
Partially the first two parts are explained here - link - If you think that something is unclear fell free to ask, we'll go step by step


----------



## Ianeskiii (Feb 2, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> So, I will try to explain how things are going, first of all you have to upload all the content of your watch in your computer (readback process), second step, to process the content in that way to become a flashable firmware, just now comes the part about changing the watchface pictures inside the firmware and of course the last part flashing back your watch
> Partially the first two parts are explained here - link - If you think that something is unclear fell free to ask, we'll go step by step

Click to collapse



Thank you for your time to answer my question, as you mentioned above;  I downloaded all .rar files in google drive. I connected my dz09 in computer to backup my firmware, but when i run the readback extractor and click Load Readback file, i Locate my dz09 folder. can't find the firmware. see my attached picture, what should i do? thank you.


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 2, 2016)

Ianeskiii said:


> Thank you for your time to answer my question, as you mentioned above;  I downloaded all .rar files in google drive. I connected my dz09 in computer to backup my firmware, but when i run the readback extractor and click Load Readback file, i Locate my dz09 folder. can't find the firmware. see my attached picture, what should i do? thank you.

Click to collapse



Man, things are totally different, easiest way, give me in pm a skype ID and I'll explain you everything in 5 minutes


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 3, 2016)

To whom it may concern, I have released a new version of Readback Extractor, now much more faster


----------



## Consan (Feb 3, 2016)

I got my watch today  is there anything I must do like updates, put in more clock interfaces etc?


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 3, 2016)

Consan said:


> I got my watch today  is there anything I must do like updates, put in more clock interfaces etc?

Click to collapse



Congratz, welcome to the club! 
Yes, you can choose of tens of firmwares and change watchfaces or/and theme backgrounds, and install apps (very few unfortunately)
But first things first, you have to extract the firmware from your own phone and to keep it in safe in your computer, in this way you'll decrease to zero the bricking risk and of course by reflashing your modded firmware you'll enjoy new watchfaces and so on

first get on this blog, that guy explains well but you get there just first two steps: getting started and installing drivers, then you close that page because the rest could get you dangerously close to bricking your watch if you are not aware about details
So prepared now you get here and do all the steps I describe there
After the readback is ready you get back to me and I'll give you some advice in order to flash flawlesly, avoiding useless efforts and taking no risks

Hope it helps


----------



## Sziehr (Feb 3, 2016)

Just got mine today, if I'm reading right it's V2.

NX9-A_V2_1_K09B_T1_L3_C4_G4_B_20160107


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 3, 2016)

Sziehr said:


> Just got mine today, if I'm reading right it's V2.
> 
> NX9-A_V2_1_K09B_T1_L3_C4_G4_B_20160107

Click to collapse



Same advices for you, please read the previous post and take those steps


----------



## Consan (Feb 4, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Congratz, welcome to the club!
> Yes, you can choose of tens of firmwares and change watchfaces or/and theme backgrounds, and install apps (very few unfortunately)
> But first things first, you have to extract the firmware from your own phone and to keep it in safe in your computer, in this way you'll decrease to zero the bricking risk and of course by reflashing your modded firmware you'll enjoy new watchfaces and so on
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you  I have now read both links you sent me  but when trying to install the drivers I only see a cmd box pop up and then its gone after 0.5sec . If I try to install the other file that comes with the download it says windows not compatible (windows 10) and when I do On phone dialer press *#8375# nothing happens..in Device Manager it says portable devices G: and that is my watch....  I would really appreciate if someone could make a step by step guide how to change software and add some new clock dials  what files to download etc


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 4, 2016)

Consan said:


> Thank you  I have now read both links you sent me  but when trying to install the drivers I only see a cmd box pop up and then its gone after 0.5sec . If I try to install the other file that comes with the download it says windows not compatible (windows 10) and when I do On phone dialer press *#8375# nothing happens.. I would really appreciate if someone could make a step by step guide how to change software and add some new clock dials  what files to download etc

Click to collapse



Try to run as administrator under XPSP3 compatibility mode, about codes, try *#998375#
about how to change software (only after you already did readback copy) you find step by step how to on the blog page I've pointed before. As about watchfaces you find here a brief tutorial as well as few brand new watchfaces


----------



## Consan (Feb 4, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Try to run as administrator under XPSP3 compatibility mode, about codes, try *#998375#
> about how to change software (only after you already did readback copy) you find step by step how to on the blog page I've pointed before. As about watchfaces you find here a brief tutorial as well as few brand new watchfaces

Click to collapse



I cant even install the drivers.  Device Manager says portable devices G: and when trying to take a backup with flashtool it says: failed to enumerate a certain COM port!


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 4, 2016)

Consan said:


> I cant even install the drivers.  Device Manager says portable devices G: and when trying to take a backup with flashtool it says: failed to enumerate a certain COM port!

Click to collapse



Before installing drivers disable driver signature enforcement, W10 has enabled this by default


----------



## Consan (Feb 4, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Before installing drivers disable driver signature enforcement, W10 has enabled this by default

Click to collapse



done that, not helping . I tried to do the step : 
6. If it fail to install due to device auto disconnect, disconnect USB cable from device. Run Flashtool.exe
7. Press Download Agent button, and load file MTK_AllInOne_DA.bin
8. Go to Memory Test tab and check RAM test only. Press start
9. Connect USB cable to device and wait till the pc installing the port automatically.
10. After success installing driver Flashtool will test your ram. Wait till circle green popup. Then disconnect your device. This method is used for holding the port while windows working for driver installation. 

and then I got error : https://i.gyazo.com/b0e0f84e6854dcdc8c69050168201ece.png and now I cant even turn on the watch :/:/ but I hear the sound when I plugg in the usb. semibrick? just for testing RAM?


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 4, 2016)

Consan said:


> done that, not helping . I tried to do the step :
> 6. If it fail to install due to device auto disconnect, disconnect USB cable from device. Run Flashtool.exe
> 7. Press Download Agent button, and load file MTK_AllInOne_DA.bin
> 8. Go to Memory Test tab and check RAM test only. Press start
> ...

Click to collapse



get off the battery and put it back, phone will work for sure


----------



## Consan (Feb 4, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> get off the battery and put it back, phone will work for sure

Click to collapse



yes it works. But why cant I install drivers and why do I get the error in flashtool when trying to backup


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 4, 2016)

Consan said:


> done that, not helping . I tried to do the step :
> 6. If it fail to install due to device auto disconnect, disconnect USB cable from device. Run Flashtool.exe
> 7. Press Download Agent button, and load file MTK_AllInOne_DA.bin
> 8. Go to Memory Test tab and check RAM test only. Press start
> ...

Click to collapse



get off the battery and put it back, phone will work for sure
If that message then you have to install XP drivers despite your OS

---------- Post added at 12:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 PM ----------




Consan said:


> yes it works. But why cant I install drivers and why do I get the error in flashtool when trying to backup

Click to collapse



W10 is doing negative miracles even with full legit software, that's why I got a downgrade before to kill my brains for good


----------



## Consan (Feb 4, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> get off the battery and put it back, phone will work for sure
> If that message then you have to install XP drivers despite your OS
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



I  have tried everything now , nothing works. Cant install any driver what so ever , not even via device manager .... damn so mad


----------



## Consan (Feb 4, 2016)

I have now tried with windows 7 and I can install the drivers BUT still it shows up in device manager as a portable device and It starts to charge the battery.... WTF what is wrong . Can I try with another SP tool?


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 4, 2016)

Consan said:


> I have now tried with windows 7 and I can install the drivers BUT still it shows up in device manager as a portable device and It starts to charge the battery.... WTF what is wrong . Can I try with another SP tool?

Click to collapse



By my experience, I have two computers, same OS, in one is working flawless, in the other I'm not even able to install drivers, I think it is about the computer hardware you have (most probably the USB hardware your computer is equipped)


----------



## Consan (Feb 4, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> By my experience, I have two computers, same OS, in one is working flawless, in the other I'm not even able to install drivers, I think it is about the computer hardware you have (most probably the USB hardware your computer is equipped)

Click to collapse



I have 2 computer to. I have tried my other w7 computer and its same **** there :/ even when installing driver it just pop up as a portable device :K or unknown device..must be a solution!!


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 4, 2016)

Consan said:


> I have 2 computer to. I have tried my other w7 computer and its same **** there :/ even when installing driver it just pop up as a portable device :K or unknown device..must be a solution!!

Click to collapse



Give me a skype ID in pm, maybe if I get a look through skype sharing screen... who knows


----------



## Consan (Feb 4, 2016)

and now it is connected as "alcatel single rndis interface" wtf. ok cool I PM


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## Consan (Feb 4, 2016)

BIG thanks to @Golem_ for helping with install via skype and to take a backup of my firmware! He also offered to make customize my rom with new themes and clock Interfaces. Really nice and kind person!


----------



## SkyHusky (Feb 4, 2016)

Hey @Golem_, i got a chance to play with that tool you shared with us the other day. Well honestly i didn't know what i was doing, but i did get the vibrator to turn on and  could turn it off. That was about it. Ill keep tooling with it and see what i can find, but as of now the strap broke off my DZ09. whilst i wait for the glue to finish drying, do you think you could help me just a bit on how to mod the ROM of my watch? I got it to connect properly... 
Thanks ^-^ ~Sky


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 4, 2016)

SkyHusky said:


> Hey @Golem_, i got a chance to play with that tool you shared with us the other day. Well honestly i didn't know what i was doing, but i did get the vibrator to turn on and  could turn it off. That was about it. Ill keep tooling with it and see what i can find, but as of now the strap broke off my DZ09. whilst i wait for the glue to finish drying, do you think you could help me just a bit on how to mod the ROM of my watch? I got it to connect properly...
> Thanks ^-^ ~Sky

Click to collapse



Well, stopping/starting vibrator, good sign, though the broken strap is not a good thing, ok, you got connected your watch, did you to yet a readback or it is at this stage? this is my skype day, special offer  , send me in pm a skype ID


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 4, 2016)

Consan said:


> BIG thanks to @Golem_ for helping with install via skype and to take a backup of my firmware! He also offered to make customize my rom with new themes and clock Interfaces. Really nice and kind person!

Click to collapse



So, your firmware is MOD-ed in that way that your watches became visible (now there are random watches because I had to replace the chinese hidden ones) as well as two background themes, so where it shows <customizable theme 1> you put the picture GIF prepared by you for one theme, where is for theme 2 you replace it with the picture GIF prepared by you for second, you'll figure it out when you'll see them in Mtk Res app. Gifs have to be 240x240 px and not bigger than the size shown by the app
MOD firmware is here - link - enjoy!


----------



## Consan (Feb 4, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> So, your firmware is MOD-ed in that way that your watches became visible (now there are random watches because I had to replace the chinese hidden ones) as well as two background themes, so where it shows <customizable theme 1> you put the picture GIF prepared by you for one theme, where is for theme 2 you replace it with the picture GIF prepared by you for second, you'll figure it out when you'll see them in Mtk Res app. Gifs have to be 240x240 px and not bigger than the size shown by the app
> MOD firmware is here - link - enjoy!

Click to collapse



Thanks man, this is still new for me so you lost me there haha But hope we can talk tomorrow on skype and then you can help me flash this?


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 4, 2016)

Consan said:


> Thanks man, this is still new for me so you lost me there haha But hope we can talk tomorrow on skype and then you can help me flash this?

Click to collapse



Of course man, no worries, we'll see tomorrow on skype


----------



## Consan (Feb 4, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Of course man, no worries, we'll see tomorrow on skype

Click to collapse



Thanks!appreciate your help. yeah cya


----------



## RASEVEN (Feb 4, 2016)

Cant get the drivers work on WIN 10   I dont get it wont read anything. If i press readback in the Flashtool it keeps waiting??
Btw 
1. On phone dialer press *#8375#

Doesnt work for me


----------



## anomalic (Feb 4, 2016)

Did you try an universal MTK usb driver ?


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 5, 2016)

RASEVEN said:


> Cant get the drivers work on WIN 10   I dont get it wont read anything. If i press readback in the Flashtool it keeps waiting??
> Btw
> 1. On phone dialer press *#8375#
> 
> Doesnt work for me

Click to collapse



Man, there are no W10 drivers for your type of flash tool, ideal would be a W7 or XP
try *#998375#


----------



## Iyves (Feb 5, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Man, do before a full readback, many guys around flashed before to put in safe their own firmware and after have discovered that all other firmwares they found didn't match their hardware!
> Windows 7 is working with flash tool, the problem is your computer USB, if you have USB 3 or above will not work, change the plug, some computers have a pair of USB 3 and a pair of USB 2
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:00 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:41 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 5, 2016)

Iyves said:


> Golem_ said:
> 
> 
> > Man, do before a full readback, many guys around flashed before to put in safe their own firmware and after have discovered that all other firmwares they found didn't match their hardware!
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Iyves (Feb 5, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Iyves said:
> 
> 
> > First of all, before anything shutdown the phone! the phone is getting in contact with flash just just if is OFF. Second, even if aparently has no link with, you have to load a scatter file, flash tool just doesn't work if doesn't load before a scatter. Third, if windows 7 make sure you run flash tool in compatibility mode XP SP3  as administrator
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Sziehr (Feb 5, 2016)

Has anyone had luck with a 64gb memory card?  I saw somewhere that someone did but I have no luck with a Sandisk Ultra.


----------



## RASEVEN (Feb 5, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Man, there are no W10 drivers for your type of flash tool, ideal would be a W7 or XP
> try *#998375#

Click to collapse



OK thnx, time to install virtual box 
Btw *#998375# works


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 5, 2016)

Iyves said:


> Golem_ said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I turn-off the phone and open Flashtool, and click on "Scatter/Config file" and the only file that I can open is the "GPLUS60A_6464_11B_BB.cfg" that cames in "DZ-09 firmware official" folder (Scatter file), and then go to Read Back and click on "Read Back" and now another error appeared (Error). I assume I need the scatter file of my phone, how I can get it?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## MarioWRC (Feb 5, 2016)

Is anyone able to help me? my dz09 not start after installing rom. My laptop does not detect the watch and the watch itself will not start.


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 5, 2016)

MarioWRC said:


> Is anyone able to help me? my dz09 not start after installing rom. My laptop does not detect the watch and the watch itself will not start.

Click to collapse



Reboot computer, remove battery put it back in the watch


----------



## MarioWRC (Feb 5, 2016)

Yes, it works  Super many thanks Laptop sees the watch and ive loaded rom again but puruchomieniu I have only white screen and nothing more: /


----------



## Iyves (Feb 5, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Iyves said:
> 
> 
> > what kind of windows you have? be aware that w8 and 10 are not working (no drivers for them) , as well tell me please what drivers you have installed? you have to connect phone to usb2.0 or below
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 5, 2016)

MarioWRC said:


> Yes, it works  Super many thanks Laptop sees the watch and ive loaded rom again but puruchomieniu I have only white screen and nothing more: /

Click to collapse



Did you do before any Readback dump or something?

---------- Post added at 09:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:55 PM ----------




Iyves said:


> Golem_ said:
> 
> 
> > Iyves said:
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## MarioWRC (Feb 5, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Did you do before any Readback dump or something?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:55 PM ----------
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 5, 2016)

MarioWRC said:


> Golem_ said:
> 
> 
> > Did you do before any Readback dump or something?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## MarioWRC (Feb 5, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Did you do before any Readback dump or something?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:55 PM ----------
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 5, 2016)

MarioWRC said:


> Golem_ said:
> 
> 
> > Did you do before any Readback dump or something?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## MarioWRC (Feb 5, 2016)

I have uploaded over 10 and nothing: / I have concerns that it may be some damage to the LCD or something else; (


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 5, 2016)

MarioWRC said:


> I have uploaded over 10 and nothing: / I have concerns that it may be some damage to the LCD or something else; (

Click to collapse



Did you do full format having in Options / BackUP and restore / no action?


----------



## MarioWRC (Feb 5, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Did you do full format having in Options / BackUP and restore / no action?

Click to collapse



OK sorry for all this confusion because it turned out that the white screen that was the fault of loose tape. The image now appears correctly but the lack of any reaction to the touch: /


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 5, 2016)

MarioWRC said:


> OK sorry for all this confusion because it turned out that the white screen that was the fault of loose tape. The image now appears correctly but the lack of any reaction to the touch: /

Click to collapse



Check some firmwares, for most of firmwares my touch is not working too!


----------



## MarioWRC (Feb 5, 2016)

Thank you very much Golem you are the best ? my watch work again ?


----------



## Iyves (Feb 6, 2016)

[/COLOR]





Iyves said:


> Golem_ said:
> 
> 
> > then it has to work like a charm, get this firmware from here, attention, is not for flashing, is just for scatter file (you download all because scatter file alone is not working, it is linked with all firmware)
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 6, 2016)

Iyves said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Iyves (Feb 6, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Iyves said:
> 
> 
> > [/COLOR]
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## dhiva tiradika (Feb 6, 2016)

*Help*

My dz09 brick after instal rom but i can't flash because Meta error
Anybody can help me ? Thx
Sorry for bad english


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 6, 2016)

dhiva tiradika said:


> My dz09 brick after instal rom but i can't flash because Meta error
> Anybody can help me ? Thx
> Sorry for bad english

Click to collapse



Could you give some more details? for instance, the flashing process got to the end? watch is full bricked or white screen, or anything could help
for very begining reboot computer and take off battery form watch and put it back, try again
so, you didn't take any readback dump?

---------- Post added at 10:12 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:04 AM ----------




Iyves said:


> Golem_ said:
> 
> 
> > Here it is: //lh3.googleusercontent.com/-5KkEOBBFz2Q/VrVKP1InKbI/AAAAAAAAAJk/JH4qdT0kiJE/s800-Ic42/ERROR_MAUI_MOLY.jpg
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## hello_im_flo (Feb 6, 2016)

*Lg g3 + dz09*



alessa said:


> for me the app downloaded to the barre code  work perfectly
> 
> lg g3

Click to collapse



Hey hello,

I also have a LG G3 but I'm trying to pair it with my DZ09 for 2 days... I can see you paired your watch ...
How did you do it ?

My watch can see my phone, but my phone can't see my watch...

Help ?
Thanks !

Flo


----------



## dhiva tiradika (Feb 6, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Could you give some more details? for instance, the flashing process got to the end? watch is full bricked or white screen, or anything could help
> for very begining reboot computer and take off battery form watch and put it back, try again
> so, you didn't take any readback dump?
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 6, 2016)

dhiva tiradika said:


> Golem_ said:
> 
> 
> > My watch full bricked but detected in my cimputer,in flashing mode 0%(enter meta to backup calibration data..)and error with notif "META ERROR:BootROM start comand passed,but target has no response until timeout "
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## dhiva tiradika (Feb 6, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> dhiva tiradika said:
> 
> 
> > Man, reboot computer, as for watch remove battery and put it back, get in flashtool folder/backup folder and delete anything you find there, make sure that in <Options/Backup and restore> you have checked No Action and try again>
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## sutty86 (Feb 6, 2016)

im on windows 10 how do i install drivers to upgrade firmware i am running current firmware on dz09 2015/09/14
want something more recent
and more pretty
whats best app for android to connect


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 6, 2016)

sutty86 said:


> im on windows 10 how do i install drivers to upgrade firmware i am running current firmware on dz09 2015/09/14
> want something more recent
> and more pretty
> whats best app for android to connect

Click to collapse



there is no concept of upgrade, but you can do a readback in order to MOD your firmware (new watchfaces, themes)


----------



## Ravenwood253 (Feb 6, 2016)

What format do you use to Watch videos on the watch


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 6, 2016)

Ravenwood253 said:


> What format do you use to Watch videos on the watch

Click to collapse



mp4


----------



## mirekpitik (Feb 7, 2016)

Lg g3 , Bluetooth notification + Mediatek SmartDevice. = O.K.

Odesláno z mého LG-D855 pomocí Tapatalk


----------



## RASEVEN (Feb 7, 2016)

I dont get it, i got WIN 7 installed on Virtual machine, the com drivers show up when i connect the watch in COM  mode. But when i try the memtest or readback it keeps saying "waiting" and doent do anything.....


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 7, 2016)

RASEVEN said:


> I dont get it, i got WIN 7 installed on Virtual machine, the com drivers show up when i connect the watch in COM  mode. But when i try the memtest or readback it keeps saying "waiting" and doent do anything.....

Click to collapse



Turn off your phone before to start the process!


----------



## RASEVEN (Feb 7, 2016)

Turn off or just disconnect the usb?


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 7, 2016)

RASEVEN said:


> Turn off or just disconnect the usb?

Click to collapse



First thing, you have to make sure you have loaded in Flash Tool a scatter file from a firmware compatible with your watch you can find around, make sure as well your phone is turned off then press memory test, check RAM test (only RAM test!!!) press start and connect through usb the phone


----------



## RASEVEN (Feb 7, 2016)

Not working, because the phone first connect to WIN10 i must manually choose it under WIN 7 in Virtual Box but then its too late...so time to put WIN 7 back on my laptop.....


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 7, 2016)

RASEVEN said:


> Not working, because the phone first connect to WIN10 i must manually choose it under WIN 7 in Virtual Box but then its too late...so time to put WIN 7 back on my laptop.....

Click to collapse



yes, best move


----------



## RASEVEN (Feb 8, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> yes, best move

Click to collapse



if i start memtest it say Failed to enumerate a certain COM port!


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 9, 2016)

RASEVEN said:


> if i start memtest it say Failed to enumerate a certain COM port!

Click to collapse



Reboot computer and battery out battery back some times does the job - this error says that there is no proper driver - what kind of windows you have?


----------



## RASEVEN (Feb 9, 2016)

WIN 7


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 9, 2016)

RASEVEN said:


> WIN 7

Click to collapse



Then it has to work, don't forget to turn off your phone, and connect cable at minimum 2 seconds after you press start. As well, run Flash tool under compatibility mode xpsp3 as administrator


----------



## RASEVEN (Feb 9, 2016)

Ok will try that


----------



## JuanMi73 (Feb 9, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Man, most probably it is in full incompatibility with your watch hardware, there are TONES of firmwares, because you didn't do any backUP dump, now get patience and get *here*, because I wouldn't know which one match yours start checking them one by one. . .

Click to collapse



I have a Fake DZ09 and before to flash any ROM I get this information: 

*INFO: *#998375#*

[VERSION] 
X9_S1_TDW_T3_LAN
GB_20205/6/1245
[BRANCH]:
11BW1308MP X9
BUILD: BUILD_NO 
SERIAL#: 
[BUILD TIME] 
2015/06/19 12:45
[MRE VERSION] 3100
HAL_VERNO: 
MOTION_SENSOR: BM 
A250_I2C
TOUCH PANEL: CTP_GOODIX_GT9XX_TRUE_MULTIPLE
CAMER: GC0329

I try to flash ROMs form: A03, Aplus, DZ09, GT08, GV08, W02 but don't recognize the touch panel.
Because the original is TOUCH_PANEL: CTP_HSIMOBILE_MRE55_DEMO_BB_FT6206
Then in your folder I extract each zip, open the ROM file with Wordpad  and search TOUCH_PANEL inside.
I found three ROMs for my watch:
4PDA DZ09 from dalex1111.rar (one watch face changed)
4PDA DZ09_IPS.rar (inverted colors)
4PDA from vladimir borisovitch.zip (original Rom with Facebook)

Thank you very much, Golem_

Edit: I can't post links.


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 9, 2016)

JuanMi73 said:


> I have a Fake DZ09 and before to flash any ROM I get this information:
> 
> *INFO: *#998375#*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Juan,  no worries, your watch is not a fake! our watches are produced by different factories, so, in a wide way of speaking they are just different, but the PCB (partially) and processor are the same
I have a curiosity, why you didn't like your own firmware? If you have a copy of your original firmware you could share it here - as long as yours it seems to be a pretty rare bird


----------



## JuanMi73 (Feb 9, 2016)

I just want to change the appearance, watch faces, backgrounds, digital clock, icons...   
My original software was like "4PDA from vladimir borisovitch.zip" without Facebook (2015/06/19 vs 2015/07/13).
I have not made a copy before flash but my brother has another watch with original software. 
How can I do a backup?
It's possible to replace touch screen "drivers" ?


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 9, 2016)

JuanMi73 said:


> I just want to change the appearance, watch faces, backgrounds, digital clock, icons...
> My original software was like "4PDA from vladimir borisovitch.zip" without Facebook (2015/06/19 vs 2015/07/13).
> I have not made a copy before flash but my brother has another watch with original software.
> How can I do a backup?
> It's possible to replace touch screen "drivers" ?

Click to collapse



I've checked Vladimir Borisovitch version, weird version indeed. Maybe you lucky and yours actually looks better inside the code than the 4PDA one, it worth a try, isn't it? You have flashed a lot, so now you're quite used with Flash tool so get here - link - and follow those steps, in this way you'll extract the firmware from your brother watch, after come back to me, (on that thread eventually) and we'll see then having in hand a certain stuff. In the best case we can MOD the firmware so that we'll be able to change analog watchfaces and themes, worst scenario, we cannot MOD it at all, we'll see then...


----------



## RASEVEN (Feb 9, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Then it has to work, don't forget to turn off your phone, and connect cable at minimum 2 seconds after you press start. As well, run Flash tool under compatibility mode xpsp3 as administrator

Click to collapse



Still not working, cant install COM(data_if) Failed.
I installed the drivers that were wtih the flashtool. First the COM drivers as said in the tutorial......
Power up the watch under flashtool, still cant install........still says Failed to enumerate a certain COM port!


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 9, 2016)

RASEVEN said:


> Still not working, cant install COM(data_if) Failed.
> I installed the drivers that were wtih the flashtool. First the COM drivers as said in the tutorial......
> Power up the watch under flashtool, still cant install........still says Failed to enumerate a certain COM port!

Click to collapse



Man, if this error (the simpler error) means there is no driver or damn W7 blocks the access to the driver or something like that, remove drivers, switch off that stupid certificate check and reload drivers, and I repeat myself, never underestimate computer reboot and take off battery from watch and put it back procedure


----------



## RASEVEN (Feb 9, 2016)

I did all that many time, even installed WIN 7 again for clean driver in stall.
Now i found a solution for WIN 10

http://www.patchworkoftips.com/how-to-install-mediatek-usb-vcom-driver-for-windows-88-1/3717/

But i get this error......its never easy is it?

Btw i still dont get it, i install COM drivers but the watch needs to be in USB mode? btw i got this error in COM mode. USB mode just says, waiting.....


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 9, 2016)

RASEVEN said:


> I did all that many time, even installed WIN 7 again for clean driver in stall.
> Now i found a solution for WIN 10
> 
> http://www.patchworkoftips.com/how-to-install-mediatek-usb-vcom-driver-for-windows-88-1/3717/
> ...

Click to collapse



Man, in order to read the flash memory content, the watch has to be turned off before, so it cannot be in whether com or usb mode. As well you have to do the connection to the usb AFTER you press start for ram test, my advice, wait for initialization few seconds suplimentary before to connect usb


----------



## cpframe (Feb 10, 2016)

How do check available memory? I've put music on an SD card and when I try to move it to the internal storage it keeps saying not enough memory.


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 10, 2016)

cpframe said:


> How do check available memory? I've put music on an SD card and when I try to move it to the internal storage it keeps saying not enough memory.

Click to collapse



Because there is not enough memory. The watch has 16MB (128 Mb) and most of it is covered by firmware


----------



## cpframe (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks for the reply Golem. What threw me off was this is my second DZ09 and with the first one I was able to transfer music. On this watch wasn't able to. Great watch for the price.
Have a good one.


----------



## kzaf (Feb 10, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> So! take a deep breath and let's start
> 
> 1. Here at this link you find anything about this matter, do not get anything from elsewhere - link -
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1. So i follow your steps and i read almost everything in this thread. I face almost all the possible errors the last 3 days but now i get a  new one. While i try to keep a copy of my rom, after i press readback button and connect my watch i get an instant error FLASHTOOL ERROR : S_FTHND_ROM_ENTRIES_NOT_CREATED_YET (5068) .I also get this error while i try to run the RAM test. I am using win10 and i disable driver signature enforcment. 
2. Also i have a question about this watch. I got it for 25 eyro from China. Mine does not have some options, effects and on the homescreen instead of tools options there is a Settings. And also the drop down menu missing.. Am i getting these errors because its not possible to change firmware on my watch because it is chinese, or there is something else i am doing wrong? 
My watch characteristics are:

VERSION
NX9_V2_1_JMX_M9_64_T1_L3_C4_G4_B_20160113

BRANCH
11CW1352MP GPLUS61A_11C_NX9

MRE VERSION
3100


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 10, 2016)

kzaf said:


> 1. So i follow your steps and i read almost everything in this thread. I face almost all the possible errors the last 3 days but now i get a  new one. While i try to keep a copy of my rom, after i press readback button and connect my watch i get an instant error FLASHTOOL ERROR : S_FTHND_ROM_ENTRIES_NOT_CREATED_YET (5068) .I also get this error while i try to run the RAM test. I am using win10 and i disable driver signature enforcment.
> 2. Also i have a question about this watch. I got it for 25 eyro from China. Mine does not have some options, effects and on the homescreen instead of tools options there is a Settings. And also the drop down menu missing.. Am i getting these errors because its not possible to change firmware on my watch because it is chinese, or there is something else i am doing wrong?
> My watch characteristics are:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, you have that weird version, so you have to check other versions of flash tool, check this one first - link - and if not working this one - link - mostly is not working because small mistakes, like, users don't understand why they have to turn off the watch before to start the procedure, or why have to connect the phone through usb after they start the procedure or why in the option you have to set not the COM port but USB Readback/Download or why you have to load previously a scatter file in download panel even though you're doing a RAM test or a readback and all this kind of details without which the Flash Tool simply is not working

If you think you cannot handle it, send me a skype ID in PM, we'll try some share screens there


----------



## kzaf (Feb 10, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Yes, you have that weird version, so you have to check other versions of flash tool, check this one first -  - and if not working this one -  - mostly is not working because small mistakes, like, users don't understand why they have to turn off the watch before to start the procedure, or why have to connect the phone through usb after they start the procedure or why in the option you have to set not the COM port but USB Readback/Download or why you have to load previously a scatter file in download panel even though you're doing a RAM test or a readback and all this kind of details without which the Flash Tool simply is not working
> 
> If you think you cannot handle it, send me a skype ID in PM, we'll try some share screens there

Click to collapse



I will give a try again and i will check these versions of flashtool you said. I will let you know if I succeed, else ill pm you for more info. Btw this one i got is able to flash another rom?


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 10, 2016)

kzaf said:


> I will give a try again and i will check these versions of flashtool you said. I will let you know if I succeed, else ill pm you for more info. Btw this one i got is able to flash another rom?

Click to collapse



Of course it is able to "swallow" any compatible firmware but before anything as I said you have to extract your own original, in other way you'll get in the long line of guys screwed their watches forever


----------



## kzaf (Feb 10, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Of course it is able to "swallow" any compatible firmware but before anything as I said you have to extract your own original, in other way you'll get in the long line of guys screwed their watches forever

Click to collapse



I see.. Tnx for the help so far, if i find any problem i pm you


----------



## DJ_Tomato (Feb 10, 2016)

Hello

I am trying to backup my DZ09 firmware before installing a new one, but i can't make a backup without an scatter file, if i make a backup with another random cfg from other firmwares i've downloaded from the network i can't set max length as 0x01000000 (With error FLASHTOOL ERROR : S DL MAUI FLASH ID NOT MATCHED WITH TARGET (5095) ) if i use less like 0x00800000 i can but it's corrupted and readback extractor can't read it.

I am in a dead end. Please help me to backup my firmware

[VERSION]
NX9_LQ_TDW_F_64_T1_L3_C4_G4_F_150914
[BRANCH]
11CW1352MP
GPLUS61a_11C_NX9

BUILD: BUILD_NO
SERIAL#:
093001_025834

10

[BUILD TIME]
2015/09/14 14:21
[MRE VERSION] 3100
HAL_VERNO:


----------



## RASEVEN (Feb 10, 2016)

I am getting really frustrated now, there a two tutorials fitted into one and both don't work, not on WINXP not on WIN 7 not on WIN10. Can some one pls make a step by step good tutorial. This sucks balls..............the drivers suck too. Cant make them work. Bad dinfo over with or without USB or COM. The one says yes USB the other says no................


----------



## kzaf (Feb 10, 2016)

DJ_Tomato said:


> Hello
> 
> I am trying to backup my DZ09 firmware before installing a new one, but i can't make a backup without an scatter file, if i make a backup with another random cfg from other firmwares i've downloaded from the network i can't set max length as 0x01000000 (With error FLASHTOOL ERROR : S DL MAUI FLASH ID NOT MATCHED WITH TARGET (5095) ) if i use less like 0x00800000 i can but it's corrupted and readback extractor can't read it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I get the same error.. it is so exasperating :/ if you find any solution post it here to help


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 10, 2016)

kzaf said:


> I get the same error.. it is so exasperating :/ if you find any solution post it here to help

Click to collapse



get this firmware - link - and load its scatter file, after do the RAM memory test, after go to readback and set as length 0x00800000, and send me the ROM dump resulted


----------



## kzaf (Feb 10, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> get this firmware - link - and load its scatter file, after do the RAM memory test, after go to readback and set as length 0x00800000, and send me the ROM dump resulted

Click to collapse



Ram test work with this firmware. The results are: 
===============    Memory Detection Report     ===============

Internal RAM:

	Size = 0x0000D000 (52KB)

External RAM:

	Type = SRAM

	Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NOR Flash:

	Device ID = "[GigaDevice] GD25LQ64" (237)
	Size = 0x00800000 (8MB/64Mb)

NAND Flash:

	ERROR: NAND Flash was not detected!

============		 RAM Test		 ============

Data Bus Test :
[D0][D1][D2][D3][D4][D5][D6][D7][D8][D9][D10][D11][D12][D13][D14][D15]
OK!

Address Bus Test :
[A1][A2][A3][A4][A5][A6][A7][A8][A9][A10][A11][A12][A13][A14][A15][A16][A17][A18][A19][A20][A21]
OK!

RAM Pattern Test :
Writing ...
	0x44332211, 
	0xA5A5A5A5, 
	0xA5A5A500, 
	0xA500A500, 
	0xA5000000, 
	0x00000000, 
	0xFFFF0000, 
	0xFFFFFFFF, 
OK!

Increment/Decrement Test :
Writing ...
OK!

Now i disconnect and connect again to do the progress of read back or i have to do it withought disconnect?

---------- Post added at 12:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:12 AM ----------




kzaf said:


> Ram test work with this firmware. The results are:
> ===============    Memory Detection Report     ===============
> 
> Internal RAM:
> ...

Click to collapse



***
I get it, i get it! I disconnected it and did the procedure for the read back as you said with length 0x00800000 and it worked. I extract the rom successfully. Now u want the ROM dump resulted? You mean the rom file that has been extracted?


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 10, 2016)

kzaf said:


> Ram test work with this firmware. The results are:
> ===============    Memory Detection Report     ===============
> 
> Internal RAM:
> ...

Click to collapse



Exactly that file!


----------



## RASEVEN (Feb 10, 2016)

Sorry Golem for my outburst but i get really frusterated with the drivers thing. But i think the drivers are working. Because i am getting this error, when i do the mem test.


----------



## kzaf (Feb 10, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Exactly that file!

Click to collapse



I have sent you a pm with the rom file. So what do i do after?


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 10, 2016)

kzaf said:


> I have sent you a pm with the rom file. So what do i do after?

Click to collapse



So, the point is, because very different NOR flash installed on your PCB you cannot flash any other common firmware excluding the ones coming from phones equipped with similar hardware as yours, which are very few on the market right now.
Next step, I will rebuild your firmware, so you can modify (change watch faces) and reflash on your phone. So wait some, I will come up with the firmware kit


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## kzaf (Feb 10, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> So, the point is, because very different NOR flash installed on your PCB you cannot flash any other common firmware excluding the ones coming from phones equipped with similar hardware as yours, which are very few on the market right now.
> Next step, I will rebuild your firmware, so you can modify (change watch faces) and reflash on your phone. So wait some, I will come up with the firmware kit

Click to collapse



Thak you very much, you deserve a lot! But i have some questions now.
1. These NOR flashes are because i have installed them by mistake or it is by default?
2. The new firmware will be able to have the settings like the other firmwares? Like themes and effects ect?


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 10, 2016)

kzaf said:


> Thak you very much, you deserve a lot! But i have some questions now.
> 1. These NOR flashes are because i have installed them by mistake or it is by default?
> 2. The new firmware will be able to have the settings like the other firmwares? Like themes and effects ect?

Click to collapse



First things first, here - link - you have your own original firmware, supplementary the  DJ Tomato firmware which you can try (judging by files dimensions theoretically has to be different relative to yours, for now is only one compatible with your watch), as well as a collection of watches home made by me and of course the app for applying on your firmware these watch skins
1. No man, it's not your fault at all, NOR flash is a flash memory hardware soldered on your PCB
2. I have no idea how is looking your firmware (I cannot test it) but I have to tell that everything I tested before (common firmwares) has no themes, the thing they call themes it is in fact a background you can choose from very few, there is not about changing any icons or effects of any kind.. so no worries from this point of view

Hope it helps!


----------



## kzaf (Feb 10, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> First things first, here - link - you have your own original firmware, supplementary the  DJ Tomato firmware which you can try (judging by files dimensions theoretically has to be different relative to yours, for now is only one compatible with your watch), as well as a collection of watches home made by me and of course the app for applying on your firmware these watch skins
> 1. No man, it's not your fault at all, NOR flash is a flash memory hardware soldered on your PCB
> 2. I have no idea how is looking your firmware (I cannot test it) but I have to tell that everything I tested before (common firmwares) has no themes, the thing they call themes it is in fact a background you can choose from very few, there is not about changing any icons or effects of any kind.. so no worries from this point of view
> 
> Hope it helps!

Click to collapse



Thank you, this one works but with a problem.. The touch screen is not responding.. Is there anything i can do or i have to reflash the old one?


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 10, 2016)

kzaf said:


> Thank you, this one works but with a problem.. The touch screen is not responding.. Is there anything i can do or i have to reflash the old one?

Click to collapse



Be more specific man, do you speak now about DJ Tomato firmware?


----------



## kzaf (Feb 10, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Be more specific man, do you speak now about DJ Tomato firmware?

Click to collapse



Yep.. which one do i have to flash?:/


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 10, 2016)

kzaf said:


> Yep.. which one do i have to flash?:/

Click to collapse



If the one from DJ Tomato is not working on your watch then means the touchscreen he has comes from other provider, you can do nothing to make it work on your watch
better get yours ( is there in the same folder) and a start to apply different watch faces over the firmware and flash it!


----------



## kzaf (Feb 11, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> If the one from DJ Tomato is not working on your watch then means the touchscreen he has comes from other provider, you can do nothing to make it work on your watch
> better get yours ( is there in the same folder) and a start to apply different watch faces over the firmware and flash it!

Click to collapse



So there is no way to get another firmware and the reason is because it its chinese? I mean there is no possible modifications can be done to this at all?
Btw thank you very much for your help and keep up  Im gonna buy a better one to get rid of all these problems


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 11, 2016)

kzaf said:


> So there is no way to get another firmware and the reason is because it its chinese? I mean there is no possible modifications can be done to this at all?
> Btw thank you very much for your help and keep up  Im gonna buy a better one to get rid of all these problems

Click to collapse



I don't get you, what do you mean by chinese? all DZ09 are chinese  at this price from my point of view is a good gadget-toy I can play with without to fear that I could damage, if I want something serious I'm buying a real phone, not a watch

for now you can change watch faces


----------



## kzaf (Feb 11, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> I don't get you, what do you mean by chinese? all DZ09 are chinese  at this price from my point of view is a good gadget-toy I can play with without to fear that I could damage, if I want something serious I'm buying a real phone, not a watch

Click to collapse



Almost everything is chinese but why mine comes with not that good firmware? It looks like immitation of sth else. Thats the reason why i get it, to get familiar with smartwatches but it turns to be not moddable at all


----------



## hello_im_flo (Feb 11, 2016)

*Pairing with LG G3 (lollipop 5.0)*

Hello all !

I just received my DZ09 smartwatch but I can't pair it with my LG G3 phone.

I think I'm going crazy ! 
My watch can see my phone, but my phone can't see my watch !

Sometime I can see a device called "Misc" in my phone... but I can't connect with it.

When I try to pair my watch to my phone, the watch says "Pairing..." for 10 secondes and then "Pairing failed".
I don't receive any notification on my LG G3.

I tried to pair my watch on my colleagues phones and it works (Samsung S5, and other phones...).

Am I the only one who can't get it work ? 

Can someone help me please?
Thanks!

Flo


----------



## DJ_Tomato (Feb 11, 2016)

Just for fun i've tried kzaf firmware on my watch and it has same problem, touch screen does not work.

Seems there's a new batch of DZ09's with different hardware (probably cheaper) , it's really sad cuz development dies.


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 11, 2016)

hello_im_flo said:


> Hello all !
> 
> I just received my DZ09 smartwatch but I can't pair it with my LG G3 phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi there, maybe your phone "understands" just PTS mode, so get the watch and in the dial window type *#1234#, a message will appear announcing you that your bluetooth is now on A2DP PTS protocol. Try again to pair it with your LG


----------



## hello_im_flo (Feb 11, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Hi there, maybe your phone "understands" just PTS mode, so get the watch and in the dial window type *#1234#, a message will appear announcing you that your bluetooth is now on A2DP PTS protocol. Try again to pair it with your LG

Click to collapse



Thanks for your help.

I tried several times (and reboot the watch, reboot the phone, etc...) but it still doesn't work...


any other idea ?

Thanks again,

Flo


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 11, 2016)

hello_im_flo said:


> Thanks for your help.
> 
> I tried several times (and reboot the watch, reboot the phone, etc...) but it still doesn't work...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The issue it doesn't sits in your watch but your phone, try to connect (pair) your LG to another device, for example to other phone or simply to your laptop, as well check very attentive your bluetooth settings in your LG


----------



## hello_im_flo (Feb 11, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> The issue it doesn't sits in your watch but your phone, try to connect (pair) your LG to another device, for example to other phone or simply to your laptop, as well check very attentive your bluetooth settings in your LG

Click to collapse



Ok, I just tested my LG G3 and paired it with my laptop.
And I also paired my watch with my laptop.
So... what should i do now ?
Should I give you the specifications of my watch ?

EDIT : 
I am trying a Factory Reset of my LG G3... we'll see...


----------



## mishot (Feb 12, 2016)

*dz09 died*

First of all, excuse my english. 
Yesterday I tried to update the software.  I changed 2 watch faces. After restart the watch start with changed colors (like negative) and the screen was shifted by 1 line up. Then flashed another ROM, but explorer.exe crashed during the process, and now the clock does not want to start. I tried to flash again, the port is detected(flash tool), but stands at 0% and then after few minutes give timeout error.  Is there salvation?


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 12, 2016)

mishot said:


> First of all, excuse my english.
> Yesterday I tried to update the software.  I changed 2 watch faces. After restart the watch start with changed colors (like negative) and the screen was shifted by 1 line up. Then flashed another ROM, but explorer.exe crashed during the process, and now the clock does not want to start. I tried to flash again, the port is detected(flash tool), but stands at 0% and then after few minutes give timeout error.  Is there salvation?

Click to collapse



first of all reboot computer and get off the battery from watch and put it back! try again
second, tell me please that before ANYTHING you did a Readback ROM dump!
if things keep going wrong give me a pm with a skype ID, we'll see live what we could do


----------



## mishot (Feb 12, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> first of all reboot computer and get off the battery from watch and put it back! try again
> second, tell me please that before ANYTHING you did a Readback ROM dump!
> if things keep going wrong give me a pm with a skype ID, we'll see live what we could do

Click to collapse



I'm not sure about Readback ROM dump, I follow a tutorial. Tonight will try to restart the computer and the battery trick.


----------



## rickthecabbie (Feb 13, 2016)

I will be receiving my DZ09 on Monday. I am really excited about all of the progress that has been made in this thread since it was started.
After reading nearly all of this thread, I have one question which has not been addressed.  Where is the "Donate" button for Golem_ ? 
Seriously, with all of the time and hard work Golem_ has put in to this project, I would like to at least buy him a beer.


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 14, 2016)

rickthecabbie said:


> I will be receiving my DZ09 on Monday. I am really excited about all of the progress that has been made in this thread since it was started.
> After reading nearly all of this thread, I have one question which has not been addressed.  Where is the "Donate" button for Golem_ ?
> Seriously, with all of the time and hard work Golem_ has put in to this project, I would like to at least buy him a beer.

Click to collapse



Hi man, welcome to the club! 

P.S. - no money for hobby!


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## Consan (Feb 14, 2016)

rickthecabbie said:


> I will be receiving my DZ09 on Monday. I am really excited about all of the progress that has been made in this thread since it was started.
> After reading nearly all of this thread, I have one question which has not been addressed.  Where is the "Donate" button for Golem_ ?
> Seriously, with all of the time and hard work Golem_ has put in to this project, I would like to at least buy him a beer.

Click to collapse



haha yeah he is really nice guy, I also tried to donate for a beer but he dont want me to do  its fun to share same hobby he said , which is true!  really cool and helpful guy! many cudos!


----------



## Hennrick05 (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi guys, my DZ09 has arrived today. Everything seems going well. However I dont know how to make the "Looking Phone" feature works (the anti lost function is working if im meters away from my phone). It always says that "Cannot find the phone" Please help. Thanks


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 15, 2016)

Hennrick05 said:


> Hi guys, my DZ09 has arrived today. Everything seems going well. However I dont know how to make the "Looking Phone" feature works (the anti lost function is working if im meters away from my phone). It always says that "Cannot find the phone" Please help. Thanks

Click to collapse



do you use this? link


----------



## Hennrick05 (Feb 15, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> do you use this? link

Click to collapse



Yap, Im using the same app on the link. My phone is Galaxy S4 btw.


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 15, 2016)

Hennrick05 said:


> Yap, Im using the same app on the link. My phone is Galaxy S4 btw.

Click to collapse



dig some, Looking Phone has to work, mine is working just fine


----------



## Hennrick05 (Feb 15, 2016)

I spent the whole day digging up for answers and ended up here.

Is there any particular settings on the watch?


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 15, 2016)

Hennrick05 said:


> I spent the whole day digging up for answers and ended up here.
> 
> Is there any particular settings on the watch?

Click to collapse



No, the watch is fairly simple to use, pair with your phone and that's all


----------



## RASEVEN (Feb 15, 2016)

Hennrick05 said:


> Yap, Im using the same app on the link. My phone is Galaxy S4 btw.

Click to collapse



try using this one

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mtk.btnotification

I think it better then the chinese BTNotification.


----------



## flotouran95 (Feb 15, 2016)

Ii use this aplication and is work very fine

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.truly.itrd.btnotification

Trimis de pe al meu SM-N910F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## Hennrick05 (Feb 15, 2016)

I tried all the possible solutions. still failed. I even tried using my other phone and still cant find the device.

Maybe the gadget has defect, ill try ask for a replacement. Thanks for you help. Ill get back here once I have a functional one.


----------



## Tudoranghelescu (Feb 15, 2016)

Hi, y have a problem with myne, when y answer call from phone it still activate the watch .


----------



## Ezreal (Feb 15, 2016)

Helo guys. Can someone help me out

Can this watch read text files? I know it reads SMS but i want to be able to copy a text file or doc file or even PDF file to its memory card and be able to open it and read it on the watch. Is that possible?

Thanks


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 15, 2016)

Ezreal said:


> Helo guys. Can someone help me out
> 
> Can this watch read text files? I know it reads SMS but i want to be able to copy a text file or doc file or even PDF file to its memory card and be able to open it and read it on the watch. Is that possible?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



There are viewers to install for txt and pdf


----------



## Ezreal (Feb 15, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> There are viewers to install for txt and pdf

Click to collapse



Could you point me one? How do i install it on the watch?


----------



## Tudoranghelescu (Feb 15, 2016)

*Did you foung a solution?*

Did you found a  solution?




heap1000 said:


> For you guys who have had there watches for a while can you answer me a couple of questions.
> 
> When the phone and watched are synced I like that you can see who is calling but I want to be able to answer my phone to speak and not talk through the watch! Even when I make a call on the phone while paired to the watch it comes out of thr watch and not the phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 15, 2016)

Ezreal said:


> Could you point me one? How do i install it on the watch?

Click to collapse



you transfer them in your memory card, then in file manager you get to the file, tap it twice, appears the message done and after you find it on the last window from menu 
I have attached pdf reader, the txt one I have seen around (don't ask me where)


----------



## Ezreal (Feb 15, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> you transfer them in your memory card, then in file manager you get to the file, tap it twice, appears the message done and after you find it on the last window from menu
> I have attached pdf reader, the txt one I have seen around (don't ask me where)

Click to collapse



Thanks in advance for your answer.
So after i install this reader i can go to file manager and it will show the option to open the PDF file? Because now it only shows the send option.


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 15, 2016)

Ezreal said:


> Thanks in advance for your answer.
> So after i install this reader i can go to file manager and it will show the option to open the PDF file? Because now it only shows the send option.

Click to collapse



Man, be more specific, I'm in full mist here, you just get in menu and move the app windows till the last where you see the pdf app, as for any device, I quote from my previous message "you find it on the last window from menu "


----------



## Ezreal (Feb 15, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Man, be more specific, I'm in full mist here, you just get in menu and move the app windows till the last where you see the pdf app, as for any device, I quote from my previous message "you find it on the last window from menu "

Click to collapse



Oh nevermind i was making confusion. As for the text file if you find it let me know please
Are you using the PDF app that you attached on your dz09 watch?


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 15, 2016)

Ezreal said:


> Oh nevermind i was making confusion. As for the text file if you find it let me know please
> Are you using the PDF app that you attached on your dz09 watch?

Click to collapse



no man, this watch is just a hobby for me, I'm reflashing it several time per day in order to test mods, unusual firmwares etc, it would be weird to install again and again pdf reader 
Just I have checked if it is working, conclusion: it is working with text pdf, not working with vectorials (drawings etc)


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## Ezreal (Feb 16, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> no man, this watch is just a hobby for me, I'm reflashing it several time per day in order to test mods, unusual firmwares etc, it would be weird to install again and again pdf reader
> Just I have checked if it is working, conclusion: it is working with text pdf, not working with vectorials (drawings etc)

Click to collapse



It works indeed, but i cant open the file because it gives me the "out of memory" error..


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 16, 2016)

Ezreal said:


> It works indeed, but i cant open the file because it gives me the "out of memory" error..

Click to collapse



the watch is small, when a pdf is unzipped in the RAM from its format get's huge dimensions, check with text ones (no pictures or things)


----------



## Ezreal (Feb 16, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> the watch is small, when a pdf is unzipped in the RAM from its format get's huge dimensions, check with text ones (no pictures or things)

Click to collapse



Got it working.. I can always resize the file..
Now i need the word/text files reader


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 16, 2016)

Ezreal said:


> Got it working.. I can always resize the file..
> Now i need the word/text files reader

Click to collapse



The one I have attached I didn't test yet


----------



## Ezreal (Feb 16, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> The one I have attached I didn't test yet

Click to collapse



Thanks mate, i will try it when i get home.
By the way, have you actually found a way to use a digital clock on the "screensaver" screen instead of those analogic clocks that come with the watch?


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 16, 2016)

Ezreal said:


> Thanks mate, i will try it when i get home.
> By the way, have you actually found a way to use a digital clock on the "screensaver" screen instead of those analogic clocks that come with the watch?

Click to collapse



for digital clock check the apps attached (yahoo weather, digital clock and so on), as well I didn't check them, I'm interested more in modding/exploring than normal use/apps


----------



## treelord (Feb 18, 2016)

*help with apps*

Help please with app install. I copy files to sdcard. Then find file and install. no app shows up anywhere in menu pages. why? i try reboot also.


----------



## sprati (Feb 18, 2016)

*low signal problems*



shockazulu said:


> I had similar issue. Took forever to connect, even then had low signal. The connection would randomly come and go. After trying all the roms with no change, I guessed it was a mechanical problem and not a software issue.
> Last night I took the watch apart and found the antenna was not soldered on all the way. I added a dot of solder to complete the connection for the antenna and now my signal is full bars, and has held the connection ever since. Traveling around town then also to work the signal maintained good and strong. But I am afraid to power it off and back on, due to the long amount of time it takes to connect after such a restart. Maybe now I might try the other roms to see if that helps with that initial connection. I attached some photos of the repair that I made. In one photo I am pointing (with a metal pointer) at the spot I planned to put more solder onto.
> I included more photos so we may understand the design of the antenna and also the process to clean dust from the inside of the camera glass.
> Helpful to understand what it would take to change the watch band. The band could be easily replaced if we could find similar bands that have the pocket in the area that the square antenna is placed. The antenna is like a paper/plastic square with a aluminum pattern on it. It still has peal off able paper on one side because it could, in another application be pressed onto a surface like a sticker. This square antenna sticker is simply tucked into a opening in the watch band.

Click to collapse



I ha d the same problem so I opened the case and found that just near the microsd reader there is a black sticker made of plastic. I took it off and I found unde that a small antenna which is probably the bluetooth one......the problem is.I cannolt find the gsm antenna,where is it?????? Do I have to open the mini black case which is probably the home button case?????


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 18, 2016)

sprati said:


> I ha d the same problem so I opened the case and found that just near the microsd reader there is a black sticker made of plastic. I took it off and I found unde that a small antenna which is probably the bluetooth one......the problem is.I cannolt find the gsm antenna,where is it?????? Do I have to open the mini black case which is probably the home button case?????

Click to collapse



Man, you don't want to open the black case, the case itself which is containing vibrator and speaker has wires connecting them to PCB, so first risk is to brake these (brrrrrrrrrr you don't want too!), then you'll find antenna connecting point, it is a spot of one mm range, if you don't have a special soldering tool and good hands and experience in tiny operations . . . very close all over are RF chips and very tiny electronic components, imagine what can do a source of heat moving around.

Don't try to limit your diagnostics to a few user experiences you found - try to get deeper, more specific information, what kind of symptoms, repeatability etc - make sure you have a hardware issue before opening your watch
I was in your situation, doing my own studies, checking opinions and doing my own tests, after a week of documentation I've found that most probably the RF chip in my watch has kind of incompatibility with the main processor which is fixed in few firmwares on the market, I found the firmware, flashed and, yes, now my watch has good signal even in elevator

If you want to do your own transm/recep diagnostics I recommend you this tool - link


----------



## zayeshk (Feb 19, 2016)

*DZ09 Clones with MT6261DA Chip*

For anyone who got their smartwatches bricked, here is the firmware file for the clone version of DZ09 with the MT6261DA chip..


----------



## Damag3 (Feb 19, 2016)

zayeshk said:


> For anyone who got their smartwatches bricked, here is the firmware file for the clone version of DZ09 with the MT6261DA chip..

Click to collapse




Thanks a lot but still no working. Screen size and orientation are wrong and touch not working on Dz09 clone

Thank you any way


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 19, 2016)

Damag3 said:


> Thanks a lot but still no working. Screen size and orientation are wrong and touch not working on Dz09 clone
> 
> Thank you any way

Click to collapse



Man, why you don't tell us your story, maybe we could help, ey?


----------



## kuyozaki (Feb 20, 2016)

*About to give up*

Got the watch today. Tried flashing. Impossible on windows 10. Did almost every step. Even ran freaking virtualbox on windows 7. Nothing. I cant go past the memory test stage. Device powering up too fast. I don't know whats happening anymore. Please skype me Golem... keithchx


----------



## Damag3 (Feb 20, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Man, why you don't tell us your story, maybe we could help, ey?

Click to collapse




Hi, and thank you.

I buy the watch on ebay (digital_etimes_ltd) but on the specs they said its an MT6261 and the software/firmware pictures from the watch are from the DZ09 but its came with a MT6261da and low res quality firmware.
the seller is so bad that already took the product when I threatened to contact ebay for counterfeit product (clone of a clone) and he says its an original (clone) DZ09.

Anyway my problem starts when i try to flash with a U8 firmware with the same specs, unfortunately and my for my stupidity I did not BACKUP because I could not make the driver was recognized and when he was recognized its was so fast i dint have time for nothing and i did not had chosen backup option this time.

So i flash the MT6261da DZ09 clone with a  MT6261da U8 clone firmware. I already try your firmware but its the same with all 6261da and 6261 firmwares i test, no touch, wrong screen size and sometimes inverted 


Sorry for my inglish and thank you


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 20, 2016)

Damag3 said:


> Hi, and thank you.
> 
> I buy the watch on ebay (digital_etimes_ltd) but on the specs they said its an MT6261 and the software/firmware pictures from the watch are from the DZ09 but its came with a MT6261da and low res quality firmware.
> the seller is so bad that already took the product when I threatened to contact ebay for counterfeit product (clone of a clone) and he says its an original (clone) DZ09.
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok man, now is clear, I'll do some search for your firmware


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 20, 2016)

Damag3 said:


> So i flash the MT6261da DZ09 clone with a  MT6261da U8 clone firmware. I already try your firmware but its the same with all 6261da and 6261 firmwares i test, no touch, wrong screen size and sometimes inverted
> 
> 
> Sorry for my inglish and thank you

Click to collapse



Did you check this firmware? - link -


----------



## Damag3 (Feb 20, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Did you check this firmware? - link -

Click to collapse



Yes, everything works fine with flashtool, no errors but the watch dont do nothing  just a blackscreen and dont switch on

Probably the one will be working firmware that is in 4pda forum but even using google translator to register there is captcha anti-robot and is an image and I'm always stuck in this part of the registration 

http://4pda.ru/forum/lofiversion/index.php?t670733-200.html

Thanks for everything


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 20, 2016)

Damag3 said:


> Yes, everything works fine with flashtool, no errors but the watch dont do nothing  just a blackscreen and dont switch on
> 
> Probably the one will be working firmware that is in 4pda forum but even using google translator to register there is captcha anti-robot and is an image and I'm always stuck in this part of the registration
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



By my experience with other users, please check if the battery is charged, sometimes after flashing the phone wont start, take off battery, put it back and connect the watch to usb in order to charge, when the charging icon appear try start the watch
the firmware you just flashed is that kit pointed by link
please do a RAM test and post a screenshot


----------



## Damag3 (Feb 20, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> By my experience with other users, please check if the battery is charged, sometimes after flashing the phone wont start, take off battery, put it back and connect the watch to usb in order to charge, when the charging icon appear try start the watch
> the firmware you just flashed is that kit pointed by link
> please do a RAM test and post a screenshot

Click to collapse



I try all the steps you say and more 

It not happens nothing  has no answer from watch. probably something wrong with nand I dont know






Thanks for all Golem_


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 21, 2016)

Damag3 said:


> I try all the steps you say and more
> 
> It not happens nothing  has no answer from watch. probably something wrong with nand I dont know
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It cannot be something wrong with NAND as long your watch doesn't contain this piece of hardware
From time to time check the firmware collection (one of my threads) I'm adding there anything I find, sooner or later we'll have for sure your firmware


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## subzero401 (Feb 22, 2016)

*Getting ready for my watch*

I will be receiving my Padgene DZ09 smartwatch in a few days, I think I have all the software for backing up and flashing my original ROM so I wont
brick my watch, But I cant find any tutorials on how backup and flash the ROM, I found a good one on how to change the watch face, which is
basically what I would like to do, but nothing real solid on how to backup and restore, can someone give me a link or instructions on the procedure?

Thanks


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 22, 2016)

subzero401 said:


> I will be receiving my Padgene DZ09 smartwatch in a few days, I think I have all the software for backing up and flashing my original ROM so I wont
> brick my watch, But I cant find any tutorials on how backup and flash the ROM, I found a good one on how to change the watch face, which is
> basically what I would like to do, but nothing real solid on how to backup and restore, can someone give me a link or instructions on the procedure?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



http://niezarmsan.blogspot.ro/2015/12/how-to-install-firmware-on-dz09-mtk6260.html

http://forum.xda-developers.com/sma.../readback-extractor-mtk6260-firmware-t3289272


----------



## subzero401 (Feb 23, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> http://niezarmsan.blogspot.ro/2015/12/how-to-install-firmware-on-dz09-mtk6260.html
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/sma.../readback-extractor-mtk6260-firmware-t3289272

Click to collapse



Thank you, ill let you know how everything goes


----------



## Damag3 (Feb 23, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> It cannot be something wrong with NAND as long your watch doesn't contain this piece of hardware
> From time to time check the firmware collection (one of my threads) I'm adding there anything I find, sooner or later we'll have for sure your firmware

Click to collapse



Ok and thanks for your time Golem_

Cheers and good work


----------



## subzero401 (Feb 24, 2016)

Just got my DZ09 watch today, it came with the APLUS firmware "Which I want to change to the latest DZ09" if possible.

I followed the steps on the Tech Learning Blog

I made it down to step 8-9 and got error "Failed to Enumerate Certain COM port!"

also when I try to connect to COM port through watch it says "Not Allow or Conflict"

It seems to be a driver issue, but I have tried to re install it several times, is there a problem with Windows 10
or am I doing it wrong?

Thank you


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 24, 2016)

subzero401 said:


> Just got my DZ09 watch today, it came with the APLUS firmware "Which I want to change to the latest DZ09" if possible.
> 
> I followed the steps on the Tech Learning Blog
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, there are some issues because W10 and W8. . . unfortunately - try to switch off certificate check and install again drivers, run flash tool under compatibility mode xpsp3, try flash tool 51308 and 51320, see which one is working, don't connect watch in a USB3 socket, watch has to be turned off and connection on USB made after you press start button in RAM test panel
there is no "latest firmware", there are watches produced independently by different factories - coming with their own firmwares - mostly incompatible with "other factories"
After you installed successfully drivers and get first RAM test, my advice is to get on my thread - readback extractor, and follow those instructions before flashing anything on your watch


----------



## subzero401 (Feb 26, 2016)

I got the drivers installed through another post on XDA by going through the Legacy Driver install in device manager.

When I do a Memory Test/Ram Test with Flashtool v5.1308 I get this error: FLASHTOOL ERROR:S_BROM_DOWNLOAD_EPP_FAIL (2036)- it may be caused from DRAM initalization failed, Please check the EMI information of the MAUI load is correct and fit target.

When I try a Memory Test/Ram Test with Flashtool v5.1320.00 I get this error: FLASHTOOL ERROR:S_COM_PORT_OPEN_FAIL (1011)-[COM] Failed to open COM 1

My watch is in COM3..   Any Ideas?

Thank You


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 26, 2016)

subzero401 said:


> I got the drivers installed through another post on XDA by going through the Legacy Driver install in device manager.
> 
> When I do a Memory Test/Ram Test with Flashtool v5.1308 I get this error: FLASHTOOL ERROR:S_BROM_DOWNLOAD_EPP_FAIL (2036)- it may be caused from DRAM initalization failed, Please check the EMI information of the MAUI load is correct and fit target.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



for 5.1320 I suppose it is about the com settings from options. The real error is the one pointed by 5.1308
Hope the phone is turned off while all the procedures. As well, the connection to USB has to be made after you press start for RAM test. Run flash tool under compatibility mode xpsp3 or lower. Before anything you have to load a scatter file from a compatible firmware


----------



## subzero401 (Feb 26, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> for 5.1320 I suppose it is about the com settings from options. The real error is the one pointed by 5.1308
> Hope the phone is turned off while all the procedures. As well, the connection to USB has to be made after you press start for RAM test. Run flash tool under compatibility mode xpsp3 or lower. Before anything you have to load a scatter file from a compatible firmware

Click to collapse



Ok, Scatter file was the key!! I have achieved the green ring, now on to the next steps..
thanks for the continuing help!

---------- Post added at 09:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 PM ----------




subzero401 said:


> Ok, Scatter file was the key!! I have achieved the green ring, now on to the next steps..
> thanks for the continuing help!

Click to collapse



Ok new problem, I was able to create a readback file following your instructions set as Physical start address 0x00000000 and as Length 0x01000000 then ok.

When I extract using your extracter I get this error - Binary data is not compatible with mtk6260A

Thanks for your help


----------



## adriandraco (Feb 26, 2016)

Hi!

I've just recieved my DZ09 watch. I've paired it without problems. But this is my first smartwatch, and I have some questions.

1. If I have a call, I see it on my watch, but I thought that if I accept the call on my phone, I can talk on my phone, but that's not the situation. I've accepted the call o my phone, but I hear everything on my watch. I would like to use my watch as a notifcation tool, but I want to talk on my phone.

2. the other thing is the audio player. Changing tracks on my watch is useful. But when the device is paired the music plays on my watch, not on my phone or on the other paired  bluetooth device (a soundbar or headphone). Can I change that somehow? I don't want to listen to music on my watch.

Thanks.


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 26, 2016)

subzero401 said:


> Ok, Scatter file was the key!! I have achieved the green ring, now on to the next steps..
> thanks for the continuing help!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:20 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



No worries, just my app cannot cover all the hardware appear continuous on the market, send me the readback dump and I will create the firmware for you


----------



## subzero401 (Feb 26, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> No worries, just my app cannot cover all the hardware appear continuous on the market, send me the readback dump and I will create the firmware for you

Click to collapse



I think it uploaded


----------



## subzero401 (Feb 26, 2016)

subzero401 said:


> I think it uploaded

Click to collapse



here it is


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 26, 2016)

[/COLOR]





subzero401 said:


> here it is

Click to collapse



Ok, so now your firmware is in safe - link -


----------



## subzero401 (Feb 26, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Ok, so now your firmware is in safe - link -

Click to collapse



Thank you so much!


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 26, 2016)

adriandraco said:


> Hi!
> 
> I've just recieved my DZ09 watch. I've paired it without problems. But this is my first smartwatch, and I have some questions.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1. if you want to accept the call on your phone just swipe down the notification screen and close the bluetooth link, after you finish your call, swipe down again and switch on bluetooth, it gains back the link with your phone automatically

2. No solution, they've made a bad management for audio track app


----------



## subzero401 (Feb 26, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Ok, so now your firmware is in safe - link -

Click to collapse



Is there anyway to change watch faces on my firmware? I used the editor and there were no watch faces on the ROM???


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 26, 2016)

subzero401 said:


> Is there anyway to change watch faces on my firmware? I used the editor and there were no watch faces on the ROM???

Click to collapse



your firmware has a pretty uncommon structure so that I can not find by myself where are located (hidden) the watch skins, therefore you have to help me with a short test
you'll have to flash test firmware, it is your firmware but marked with numbers (you'll understand once you'll start the watch)
after this, you come back and tell me which numbers appear on the background of your watch faces (for instance, watch 1 - marker 2, watch 2 - marker 4, watch 3 - marker 7)
In this way I will be able to locate where are your watches, unlock them and to maximize the space for those spots 
Let me know if it is ok for you


----------



## subzero401 (Feb 26, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> your firmware has a pretty uncommon structure so that I can not find by myself where are located (hidden) the watch skins, therefore you have to help me with a short test
> you'll have to flash test firmware, it is your firmware but marked with numbers (you'll understand once you'll start the watch)
> after this, you come back and tell me which numbers appear on the background of your watch faces (for instance, watch 1 - marker 2, watch 2 - marker 4, watch 3 - marker 7)
> In this way I will be able to locate where are your watches, unlock them and to maximize the space for those spots
> Let me know if it is ok for you

Click to collapse



Yeah I can do that, what is the procedure?


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 26, 2016)

subzero401 said:


> Yeah I can do that, what is the procedure?

Click to collapse



For now, let me prepare the test firmware, in 10 min you'll flash it, tell me what you see on background when you change watches and after I'm back with your firmware unlocked, that's all


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## subzero401 (Feb 26, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> For now, let me prepare the test firmware, in 10 min you'll flash it, tell me what you see on background when you change watches and after I'm back with your firmware unlocked, that's all

Click to collapse



ok thanks


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 26, 2016)

subzero401 said:


> ok thanks

Click to collapse



Flash this and let's see

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_PhIaLE_-ogMWN3aWV5aUx6eHM/view?usp=sharing


----------



## subzero401 (Feb 27, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Flash this and let's see
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_PhIaLE_-ogMWN3aWV5aUx6eHM/view?usp=sharing

Click to collapse



Watch 1 = 3

Watch 2 is a digital one (My firmware only has 2 faces)


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 27, 2016)

subzero401 said:


> Watch 1 = 3
> 
> Watch 2 is a digital one (My firmware only has 2 faces)

Click to collapse



Here you have your MOD - link  - get it first in Mtk Res, switch the mask (watch face 3 gif) with a new watch face and flash it
Unfortunately, the space allocated for this background is pretty tight 3.55 kB, still you can find lots of good looking gifs at this size

Hope it helps


----------



## subzero401 (Feb 27, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Here you have your MOD - link  - get it first in Mtk Res, switch the mask (watch face 3 gif) with a new watch face and flash it
> Unfortunately, the space allocated for this background is pretty tight 3.55 kB, still you can find lots of good looking gifs at this size
> 
> Hope it helps

Click to collapse



Thanks Golem, I finally shrunk a face down so I could use it, it looks decent..
do you know a good place to order the best DZ09 watch that can handle larger faces?
I am thinking about ordering another one..

Thanks again


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 27, 2016)

subzero401 said:


> Thanks Golem, I finally shrunk a face down so I could use it, it looks decent..
> do you know a good place to order the best DZ09 watch that can handle larger faces?
> I am thinking about ordering another one..
> 
> Thanks again

Click to collapse



Why you'd order one, you could try install other firmwares


----------



## subzero401 (Feb 27, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Why you'd order one, you could try install other firmwares

Click to collapse



I did't know it was possible to install different firmware, where can I find the correct ones?

I've tried a few different firmware's with no luck, do they need to be modified for my watch?


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 27, 2016)

subzero401 said:


> I did't know it was possible to install different firmware, where can I find the correct ones?
> 
> I've tried a few different firmware's with no luck, do they need to be modified for my watch?

Click to collapse



unfortunately firmwares cannot be modified to much, there are plenty of - link - I'm really sorry , I cannot say which one is a match for your watch


----------



## subzero401 (Feb 27, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> unfortunately firmwares cannot be modified to much, there are plenty of - link - I'm really sorry , I cannot say which one is a match for your watch

Click to collapse



Wow that's a lot of firmware to go through, everyone I have tried has just given me a blank screen, do I need to use the bootloader from my watch
or the ones supplied in the firmware I am tring?  I've got a feeling I am gonna have to get better hardware to run some of the cooler roms..

thanks again


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 27, 2016)

subzero401 said:


> Wow that's a lot of firmware to go through, everyone I have tried has just given me a blank screen, do I need to use the bootloader from my watch
> or the ones supplied in the firmware I am tring?  I've got a feeling I am gonna have to get better hardware to run some of the cooler roms..
> 
> thanks again

Click to collapse



there is no better hardware, just produced by different providers


----------



## subzero401 (Feb 27, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> there is no better hardware, just produced by different providers

Click to collapse



Padgene is the provider of my watch, do you know the providers that use the rom that has more watch
faces and can use faces of high quality 15k or higher? (The PacMan, Mickey Mouse etc...) the one pictured
is the one I think is the best, wish I could some how flash that one to my watch..  But may have to
order one with a provider and uses that rom.

Sorry to keep bugging you, I just got into this scene this week, and have learned so much from you.
thank you for all the continuing help!


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 27, 2016)

subzero401 said:


> Padgene is the provider of my watch, do you know the providers that use the rom that has more watch
> faces and can use faces of high quality 15k or higher? (The PacMan, Mickey Mouse etc...) the one pictured
> is the one I think is the best, wish I could some how flash that one to my watch..  But may have to
> order one with a provider and uses that rom.
> ...

Click to collapse



For sure I met a guy with padgene around but kill me, I cannot remember! for sure his firmware is there in the collection, wait some, maybe we'll find some "home kitchen" solution for you, we are developers or what?


----------



## livenlearn (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi everyone,
I just received my DZ09 yesterday. I am currently using it as a stand-alone watch phone. I have a few issues/questions : 
1. earphone does not work : I can play mp3 music from the microsd in the watch through the watch's speaker but not through the earphone - no sound at all. As soon as I unplug the earphone, I can hear the sound again.
2. no picture when playing mp4 videos, but I could hear sound.
3. the watch has only 3 watch faces. Can I add more watch faces to it ? 

Here is my watch info : 
*#8375#

[VERSION]
HX_106KA S1_LANGA
[BRANCH]:
11BW1308MP X9
BUILD: BUILD_NO
SERIAL#:
112901060801060805
70933307130935_103
631                     10
[BUILD TIME]
2015/07/04 11:03
[MRE VERSION] 3100
HAL_VERNO:
MOTION_SENSOR:BMA250_I2C
TOUCH_PANEL:CTP_HSIMOBILE_MRE55_DEMO_BB_FT6206
CAMER:GC6123_SERIAL

Thanks


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 28, 2016)

livenlearn said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just received my DZ09 yesterday. I am currently using it as a stand-alone watch phone. I have a few issues/questions :
> 1. earphone does not work : I can play mp3 music from the microsd in the watch through the watch's speaker but not through the earphone - no sound at all. As soon as I unplug the earphone, I can hear the sound again.
> 2. no picture when playing mp4 videos, but I could hear sound.
> 3. the watch has only 3 watch faces. Can I add more watch faces to it ?

Click to collapse



1. earphones are proprietary mediatek?
2. not all formats of mp4 are working 
3. It cannot add more, but you can change the ones you have


----------



## livenlearn (Feb 28, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> 1. earphones are proprietary mediatek?
> 2. not all formats of mp4 are working
> 3. It cannot add more, but you can change the ones you have

Click to collapse



No, they're not prorprietary mediatek. Where can I buy them ? 
Also, I tried to pair the DZ09 with a bluetooth speaker, the watch could see the speaker but failed to pair.
Then tried to pair the watch with my phone, it was ok.
FM radio does not work either - this probably has to do with my non-mediatek earphones.


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 28, 2016)

livenlearn said:


> No, they're not prorprietary mediatek. Where can I buy them ?
> Also, I tried to pair the DZ09 with a bluetooth speaker, the watch could see the speaker but failed to pair.
> Then tried to pair the watch with my phone, it was ok.
> FM radio does not work either - this probably has to do with my non-mediatek earphones.

Click to collapse



easy you can build earphones, not a big deal
I have paired bluetooth hands free and it works, I didn't try yet speaker
If you want to check radio stick in microusb slot an otg, it will turn on the radio


----------



## livenlearn (Feb 29, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> easy you can build earphones, not a big deal
> I have paired bluetooth hands free and it works, I didn't try yet speaker
> If you want to check radio stick in microusb slot an otg, it will turn on the radio

Click to collapse



Hi Golem,
Thank you for your reply. Really ? how do you build the earphones ? 
I don't have an otg cable, but will any otg do or it has to be mediatek otg too ?


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 29, 2016)

livenlearn said:


> Hi Golem,
> Thank you for your reply. Really ? how do you build the earphones ?
> I don't have an otg cable, but will any otg do or it has to be mediatek otg too ?

Click to collapse



An old headset (microphone+earphone) and buy a microusb end, soldering (on the ground side - 4th and 5th shortcut  - rest of 3 combine until you find the right configuration)
Any otg triggers the radio


----------



## Ezreal (Feb 29, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> An old headset (microphone+earphone) and buy a microusb end, soldering (on the ground side - 4th and 5th shortcut  - rest of 3 combine until you find the right configuration)
> Any otg triggers the radio

Click to collapse



Hello mate i received my watch today.
Is it possible to when answering some calls with the watch, being able to speak through the phone? And not hearing the caller's voice on the watch?
Also, the video recorder keeps saying error and wont open, if i try sometimes it opens but crashes after some time. Any tips? 
Thanks


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 29, 2016)

Ezreal said:


> Hello mate i received my watch today.
> Is it possible to when answering some calls with the watch, being able to speak through the phone? And not hearing the caller's voice on the watch?
> Also, the video recorder keeps saying error and wont open, if i try sometimes it opens but crashes after some time. Any tips?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



When you get a call just swipe down notification menu and stop bluetooth, when you finish the call in the same way switch bt on, will redo connection automatically - only way I found to fix this issue
As about videorecorder, whether it hasn't any memory card inserted or the memory card you choose for it it wasn't formatted correctly before (simple fat)


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## livenlearn (Feb 29, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> An old headset (microphone+earphone) and buy a microusb end, soldering (on the ground side - 4th and 5th shortcut  - rest of 3 combine until you find the right configuration)
> Any otg triggers the radio

Click to collapse



Thanks for the tip but I don't have the tools to do that. I already ordered an otg, it will  probably arrive in a month


----------



## kocomg (Mar 2, 2016)

Hey guys!

I'm thinking about buying the DZ09, and using it with Straight Talk. But I just have a question about it first. Do I have to get a service plan for phones? (Talk, Text, and data) Or can I get a tablet service plan (only data) and still answer texts and calls? Thanks!


----------



## livenlearn (Mar 3, 2016)

kocomg said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I'm thinking about buying the DZ09, and using it with Straight Talk. But I just have a question about it first. Do I have to get a service plan for phones? (Talk, Text, and data) Or can I get a tablet service plan (only data) and still answer texts and calls? Thanks!

Click to collapse



I haven't used it like that, but I think you can as long as you can install the app you need to your DZ09 - it's not as easy as installing an app to your Android phone.

---------- Post added at 01:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:49 AM ----------

Hi guys,
I tried to back up the ROM that is in my DZ09, but got the following error when executing "Read Back"  :
FLASHTOOL ERROR : S_BROM_CMD_STARTCMD_FAIL (2005)
[BROM] Cannot pass bootrom start command! Possible target power up too early.
Does anyone know how to fix this ? 
Thanks.


----------



## subzero401 (Mar 3, 2016)

livenlearn said:


> I haven't used it like that, but I think you can as long as you can install the app you need to your DZ09 - it's not as easy as installing an app to your Android phone.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:49 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Things you can try are, Make sure you watch is turned off, Remove and replace battery, wait a few more seconds before you plug in your watch.

---------- Post added at 04:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:12 AM ----------




livenlearn said:


> I haven't used it like that, but I think you can as long as you can install the app you need to your DZ09 - it's not as easy as installing an app to your Android phone.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:49 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Things you can try are, Make sure your watch is turned off, Remove and put battery back in, wait a few more seconds before you plug in your watch.


----------



## livenlearn (Mar 3, 2016)

subzero401 said:


> Things you can try are, Make sure you watch is turned off, Remove and replace battery, wait a few more seconds before you plug in your watch.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:14 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:12 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried that and still had the same error.


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 3, 2016)

livenlearn said:


> I tried that and still had the same error.

Click to collapse



Did you load a scatter file from a compatible firmware previously?


----------



## subzero401 (Mar 3, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Did you load a scatter file from a compatible firmware previously?

Click to collapse



If you use the scatter file from "W300GG_02C_WATCH - BASE WF.rar" from your tool file pack, will the flasher
create a scatter file based on your original watch rom?  I have 2 watches comming in this weekend, and want
to backup and change watch faces etc.. I know I did this once but I forget which scatter file I used, I think I
used the one contained in your tool kit google drive, thanks..


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 3, 2016)

subzero401 said:


> If you use the scatter file from "W300GG_02C_WATCH - BASE WF.rar" from your tool file pack, will the flasher
> create a scatter file based on your original watch rom?  I have 2 watches comming in this weekend, and want
> to backup and change watch faces etc.. I know I did this once but I forget which scatter file I used, I think I
> used the one contained in your tool kit google drive, thanks..

Click to collapse



No worries man, when they come I'm here, we'll do it for sure


----------



## livenlearn (Mar 4, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Did you load a scatter file from a compatible firmware previously?

Click to collapse



Not when I tried to read back the rom. I tried different things to back up the rom without success. Then I decided to flash another rom any way. Only one rom worked for my watch, it was DZ09_MT6261DA.
Now my touch screen calibration is reversed left <-> right, top <-> bottom. Is there any way to fix the calibration ?
Thanks


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 4, 2016)

livenlearn said:


> Not when I tried to read back the rom. I tried different things to back up the rom without success. Then I decided to flash another rom any way. Only one rom worked for my watch, it was DZ09_MT6261DA.
> Now my touch screen calibration is reversed left <-> right, top <-> bottom. Is there any way to fix the calibration ?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



is not about calibration, simply that firmware doesn't contain right drivers for touchscreen


----------



## petertorres (Mar 4, 2016)

could It be possible to mod gt08 digital watchface?, modify the numbers size, font etc. Or cant we access to the code yet?


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 4, 2016)

petertorres said:


> could It be possible to mod gt08 digital watchface?, modify the numbers size, font etc. Or cant we access to the code yet?

Click to collapse



No, it is not possible, the digital watch it is an apps inside the firmware, nobody can touch the code


----------



## subzero401 (Mar 4, 2016)

I got my new watches today, First one I tried had the GT08 firmware on it, I backed up the rom and then used your readback extractor, everything went ok,
but when I flashed the rom back to my watch it I turned it on, and it briefly displayed the bootup screen, and turned off..  I was able to find another rom that
worked, but the display is upside down..  Here is my un extracted backup, I hope you can make it bootable.. thank you...


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 4, 2016)

subzero401 said:


> I got my new watches today, First one I tried had the GT08 firmware on it, I backed up the rom and then used your readback extractor, everything went ok,
> but when I flashed the rom back to my watch it I turned it on, and it briefly displayed the bootup screen, and turned off..  I was able to find another rom that
> worked, but the display is upside down..  Here is my un extracted backup, I hope you can make it bootable.. thank you...

Click to collapse



New firmwares, new tricks inside the code. You had to use last version of extractor, 1.3.2 one, it has full filter, next week, if I will have time I will update in that way that will be able to rebuild ANY mtk feature watch
Check now your firmware - link -


----------



## subzero401 (Mar 5, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> New firmwares, new tricks inside the code. You had to use last version of extractor, 1.3.2 one, it has full filter, next week, if I will have time I will update in that way that will be able to rebuild ANY mtk feature watch
> Check now your firmware - link -

Click to collapse



Thank you! Works like a charm..  Could you do a watch mod to the rom so I can change watch faces? thank you so much for your time.


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 5, 2016)

subzero401 said:


> Thank you! Works like a charm..  Could you do a watch mod to the rom so I can change watch faces? thank you so much for your time.

Click to collapse



In order to make this happen you have to help me some. Here you have your firmware - link - , I have inserted inside markers, flash it, come back and tell me what markers you see instead your watchfaces, then I will be able to mod it


----------



## Jhony55 (Mar 5, 2016)

*Help*

Hello , trying to change the fields flasee and now it looks like it has shifted the screen up and I get a band underneath. Attached photos. Let's see if someone can give me a solution because I've tried a lot and I'm a little desesperate.


Thank you.


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 5, 2016)

Jhony55 said:


> Hello , trying to change the fields flasee and now it looks like it has shifted the screen up and I get a band underneath. Attached photos. Let's see if someone can give me a solution because I've tried a lot and I'm a little desesperate.
> 
> 
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



What's that <fields flasee> ???


----------



## subzero401 (Mar 5, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> In order to make this happen you have to help me some. Here you have your firmware - link - , I have inserted inside markers, flash it, come back and tell me what markers you see instead your watchfaces, then I will be able to mod it

Click to collapse



Watch 1 = 4
Watch 2 = 5
Watch 3 = 6

Can you change the home screen?

if so here are the values:

Theme 1 Home Screen = 2
Theme 2 Home Screen = 3

And is it possible for you to put all the original gif files back into
the rom when you finish it, so I can pull the .gifs with the editor in case I want to switch back
to the originals?

Thank you so much


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 5, 2016)

subzero401 said:


> Watch 1 = 4
> Watch 2 = 5
> Watch 3 = 6
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Man, I've built already for you the original firmware, so you can flash it whenever you like if you want to get back to your original watch skins/themes skins
In the MOD version the original pictures are compromised, you will have to insert there 240x240 gifs on your taste
I'll come up soon (tomorrow most probably) with the MOD version of your firmware


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## subzero401 (Mar 5, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Man, I've built already for you the original firmware, so you can flash it whenever you like if you want to get back to your original watch skins/themes skins
> In the MOD version the original pictures are compromised, you will have to insert there 240x240 gifs on your taste
> I'll come up soon (tomorrow most probably) with the MOD version of your firmware

Click to collapse



Thank you so much for your time, I really appreciate it.

---------- Post added at 04:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:02 PM ----------




Golem_ said:


> Man, I've built already for you the original firmware, so you can flash it whenever you like if you want to get back to your original watch skins/themes skins
> In the MOD version the original pictures are compromised, you will have to insert there 240x240 gifs on your taste
> I'll come up soon (tomorrow most probably) with the MOD version of your firmware

Click to collapse



I don't know if you can mod the theme backgrounds or not, but if you can please leave Theme 1 alone, and only modify Theme 2.
thank you


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 5, 2016)

subzero401 said:


> Thank you so much for your time, I really appreciate it.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:02 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok


----------



## yolesz (Mar 5, 2016)

i get error.jpg when i press the memory test
i get error2.jpg when i press download button

i have version nx9-a-v2-1-k9b-t1-l3-c4-g4-b-20160107
i wand older firmware, downgrade to older version, etw 2015.09.06
is possible?


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 5, 2016)

yolesz said:


> i get error.jpg when i press the memory test
> i get error2.jpg when i press download button
> 
> i have version nx9-a-v2-1-k9b-t1-l3-c4-g4-b-20160107
> ...

Click to collapse



first of all get in flash tool - options  - backup and restore and put it on No action
second, get in firmwares collection (one of my threads) and there go in unusual firmwares on 64Mb - get from there a firmware and load its scatter in flash tool, go in readback and set as length 0x00800000 go back in test RAM and try again - after test -  disconnect the phone, start readback, connect, wait to finish the process and then send me the readback dump to recreate for you the flashable firmware


----------



## yolesz (Mar 6, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> first of all get in flash tool - options  - backup and restore and put it on No action
> second, get in firmwares collection (one of my threads) and there go in unusual firmwares on 64Mb - get from there a firmware and load its scatter in flash tool, go in readback and set as length 0x00800000 go back in test RAM and try again - after test -  disconnect the phone, start readback, connect, wait to finish the process and then send me the readback dump to recreate for you the flashable firmware

Click to collapse



ok, i get it 



Another thing, via bluetooth call somethimes the mic don't work, why?


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 6, 2016)

subzero401 said:


> Thank you so much for your time, I really appreciate it.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:02 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So here you have your firmware with replaceable watch skins - link -


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 6, 2016)

yolesz said:


> ok, i get it
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing, via bluetooth call somethimes the mic don't work, why?

Click to collapse



So, I have rebuilt for you flashable firmware from readback dump you have sent me, now you're in safe
you can get it here - link - 
Now you can change your watch skins in your own firmware - you find full tutorial on one of my threads (watch face collection)
Enjoy!


----------



## yolesz (Mar 6, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> So, I have rebuilt for you flashable firmware from readback dump you have sent me, now you're in safe
> you can get it here - link -
> Now you can change your watch skins in your own firmware - you find full tutorial on one of my threads (watch face collection)
> Enjoy!

Click to collapse



Big THX, i try it and send feedback

---------- Post added at 01:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 PM ----------




yolesz said:


> Big THX, i try it and send feedback

Click to collapse



it works, i can flash this firmware

but i get the same error when i flash the any another firmware


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 6, 2016)

yolesz said:


> Big THX, i try it and send feedback
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:41 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



man, you have a different PCB and processor, that's why is not working. You have mtk6261 and 99.99% of watches are mtk6260
Don't try to install common firmwares because you can brick your watch! get in firmware collection in 64Mb unusual firmwares folder, those are all we have compatible (or most probably partially compatible) with your watch


----------



## yolesz (Mar 6, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> man, you have a different PCB and processor, that's why is not working. You have mtk6261 and 99.99% of watches are mtk6260
> Don't try to install common firmwares because you can brick your watch! get in firmware collection in 64Mb unusual firmwares folder, those are all we have compatible (or most probably partially compatible) with your watch

Click to collapse



aha, on tech learning site is only mtk6260-firmwares?


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 6, 2016)

yolesz said:


> aha, on tech learning site is only mtk6260-firmwares?

Click to collapse



check in my threads - firmwares collection - unusual 64Mb firmwares folder


----------



## yolesz (Mar 6, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> check in my threads - firmwares collection - unusual 64Mb firmwares folder

Click to collapse



:good:


----------



## subzero401 (Mar 6, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> So here you have your firmware with replaceable watch skins - link -

Click to collapse



Thank you Golem!


----------



## subzero401 (Mar 6, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> So here you have your firmware with replaceable watch skins - link -

Click to collapse



Thanks, I'm really enjoying the new Modded Firmware, I have made some Homescreens that emulate the apple watch, and they look cool, I should have
had you unlock both Theme Screens though, can you please make me another with both of them unlocked?  I hope I'm not bugging you, I also have another
watch I'll be uploading soon with DZ09 firmware, I haven't seen before, it has Facebook and Whats App? on it.. I'll need it Extracted and Watch Modded too.
Thank you for all your help, have a great day!


----------



## 09mysh (Mar 6, 2016)

Hi, while I am at my work, I am listening to  the podcasts  with wired earphones connected to my SG note 3. I bought this dz09 mainly because I though I'll be able to pause/stop my podcasts player via watch. Well, it is possible, but only when the watch is used as media sound/phone in bluetooth menu. So then I got my podcasts playing on the speaker of the watch. If phone/media audio is disconnected from the watch in bluetooth menu, audio player wont connect to my phone. So probably there is no way to control audio players with dz09 and run audio trough wired earphones. Tell me if I am wrong. I know that if I'll pair bluetooth headset, I cant stay connected with my phone at the same time. Ok,any advice? : )


----------



## Jhony55 (Mar 6, 2016)

Hello, trying to change the fields and change the ROM now looks like it has shifted the screen up and I get a band underneath. Let's see if someone can give me a solution because I've tried a lot and I'm a little desperate.


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 6, 2016)

Jhony55 said:


> Hello, trying to change the fields and change the ROM now looks like it has shifted the screen up and I get a band underneath. Let's see if someone can give me a solution because I've tried a lot and I'm a little desperate.

Click to collapse



It's second time when you ask same question still you are not telling us what do you mean by changing fields, changing ROM (!?!) and what means that you have tried a lot, try to be more specific


----------



## Jhony55 (Mar 6, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> It's second time when you ask same question still you are not telling us what do you mean by changing fields, changing ROM (!?!) and what means that you have tried a lot, try to be more specific

Click to collapse



as I can put url to be seen?


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 7, 2016)

Jhony55 said:


> as I can put url to be seen?

Click to collapse



I cannot help if you're not coming with details, check my previews message


----------



## Em888 (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi is there a way I can use all features, but stop just the calls coming/going through my watch?


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## updown0110 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi Golem. First I want to thank you for your terrific tools and information. Your hard work is much appreciated. I tried to change the watch faces in my DZ09 and now it is not booting. I made a ReadBack first but in order to get the ReadBack, I needed to use your custom scatter file with the many flash ids. When I tried to flash the watch with the scatter file that came from Readback Extractor, Flashtool gave an error: the config file's flash id are not match with maui bin. I was hoping to resolve this myself and modified the scatter by pasting in the bottom part from your custom config file. With the first two flash ids from your file, the memory test passed. I used this same scatter file to download back to the watch, and the download worked, but now the watch does not boot past the first screen which shows the two watch faces on a white background. The watch still passes memory test so hopefully it can be restored. I would appreciate your help.

extracted rom (remove spaces) https: // drive.google.com/file/d/0B9x6d2hefx8vbEVLVkhUN1lYYkk/view?usp=sharing


----------



## timboger (Mar 9, 2016)

*Phonebook problems*

I have been using the dz09 for a while now with no problems. I upgraded to 6.0 MM and now my watch will not read the phonebook on my phone. It just says empty. Any suggestions?


----------



## kenojloan (Mar 9, 2016)

snapss said:


> The specifications of my firmware I wrote a few posts back.
> This is the link to my firmware:
> https: // drive.google.com/file/d/0B8r_tHf5XPEqSjdwV1FSRDBaa3c/view?usp=sharing
> (delete the spaces)  :good:
> ...

Click to collapse



you are my savior,i have the same watch too,i format my watch,forgot to backup ,thanks a lot,this mean everything to me:good::good:


----------



## subzero401 (Mar 9, 2016)

subzero401 said:


> Thanks, I'm really enjoying the new Modded Firmware, I have made some Homescreens that emulate the apple watch, and they look cool, I should have
> had you unlock both Theme Screens though, can you please make me another with both of them unlocked?  I hope I'm not bugging you, I also have another
> watch I'll be uploading soon with DZ09 firmware, I haven't seen before, it has Facebook and Whats App? on it.. I'll need it Extracted and Watch Modded too.
> Thank you for all your help, have a great day!

Click to collapse



Here is the Rom to my other watch, I have tried to extract it with no luck, can you please extract to a original backup, and also a watch faces mod version? Thanks

P.S. are there any tutorials on how to create watch faces firmware?


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 9, 2016)

updown0110 said:


> Hi Golem. First I want to thank you for your terrific tools and information. Your hard work is much appreciated. I tried to change the watch faces in my DZ09 and now it is not booting. I made a ReadBack first but in order to get the ReadBack, I needed to use your custom scatter file with the many flash ids. When I tried to flash the watch with the scatter file that came from Readback Extractor, Flashtool gave an error: the config file's flash id are not match with maui bin. I was hoping to resolve this myself and modified the scatter by pasting in the bottom part from your custom config file. With the first two flash ids from your file, the memory test passed. I used this same scatter file to download back to the watch, and the download worked, but now the watch does not boot past the first screen which shows the two watch faces on a white background. The watch still passes memory test so hopefully it can be restored. I would appreciate your help.
> 
> extracted rom (remove spaces) https: // drive.google.com/file/d/0B9x6d2hefx8vbEVLVkhUN1lYYkk/view?usp=sharing

Click to collapse



Thank you much for kind words - even if your picture about me is full stretched yet is very desirable 

check the picture from attachment - print screen from your own firmware - as you can notice by yourself those are your flash IDs - exactly as in the scatter - my opinion, first move, get back on my readback extractor thread and get the latest version (1.0 is just the "kid" - 1.3.2 is much much better) and extract again your firmware
Second, because its hardware (matter of drivers) some watches doesn't like too much flash tool 5.13.08 or 5.13.20 - I find quite useful to fix the problem using 5.15.16 (jump here and get tools archive) 

Keep me posted


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 9, 2016)

subzero401 said:


> Here is the Rom to my other watch, I have tried to extract it with no luck, can you please extract to a original backup, and also a watch faces mod version? Thanks
> 
> P.S. are there any tutorials on how to create watch faces firmware?

Click to collapse



Of course my friend, tomorrow I hope to find some hobby time and if that I'll do it for you

P.S. -  tutorial for that? I have to write a book ) I'm way to lazy to do such a thing. . .


----------



## Jhony55 (Mar 9, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> It's second time when you ask same question still you are not telling us what do you mean by changing fields, changing ROM (!?!) and what means that you have tried a lot, try to be more specific

Click to collapse




https: // www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZrYO3w_vVE

Please help


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 9, 2016)

Jhony55 said:


> https: // www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZrYO3w_vVE
> 
> Please help

Click to collapse



Is the third time already when I ask you about details - if I see some pictures doesn't mean too much, explain all the situation in more than 100 words. . . all the history of your actions, and so on


----------



## Jhony55 (Mar 9, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Is the third time already when I ask you about details - if I see some pictures doesn't mean too much, explain all the situation in more than 100 words. . . all the history of your actions, and so on

Click to collapse



Excuse me, but will not speak English and translate it with google translator.
My problem is that you install a different ROM without backup of the original of my dz09, and now appears as the screen shifted up leaving a strip at the bottom and the colors are not real.

I hope I explained, and again I apologize.
Thank you.

https: // www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZrYO3w_vVE


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 10, 2016)

Jhony55 said:


> Excuse me, but will not speak English and translate it with google translator.
> My problem is that you install a different ROM without backup of the original of my dz09, and now appears as the screen shifted up leaving a strip at the bottom and the colors are not real.
> 
> I hope I explained, and again I apologize.
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok, so you found a firmware that is not matching your watch display, not so big deal, flash another firmware, and another and so on until you find one matching your watch
https://drive.google.com/folderview...&usp=sharing&tid=0B_hRh3DjuBoeblBsakZfUWFCeGM


----------



## updown0110 (Mar 10, 2016)

Golem:

Thank you; you are definitely awesome!! My watch is alive again, and with custom watch faces.

There is something that I can't figure out and which may interest you. I had upgraded to your latest Readback Extractor version 1.3.2 and also used Flash Tool v5.1516 from the link you provided. When I tried to use the scatter file generated by the readback extractor, Flashtool gave the error:

FLASHTOOL ERROR: S_BROM_DOWNLOAD_EPP_FAIL(2036)
[EPP[Flashtool environment preparation failed
It may be caused from DRAM initilaization failed.
Please check the EMI information of the MAUI/MOLY load is correct and can fit the target.

When I took the scatter file generated by readback extractor and pasted in the following from your scatter file that has the many flash id's, the memory test passed and I was then able to flash the watch successfully. Here is what I pasted in:

file_system_region:
  rom:


############################################################################################################
#
#  External Memory Setting
#
############################################################################################################

external_memory:
    parameters_version: v1
    parameters:

I left the rest of the original scatter file unchanged.
I did notice that Flashtool v5.1516 writes to NOR flash, and I had not seen the write to NOR flash with the prior versions.

Again, thank you. I really appreciate your help!


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 10, 2016)

updown0110 said:


> Golem:
> 
> Thank you; you are definitely awesome!! My watch is alive again, and with custom watch faces.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the information, interesting thing!

---------- Post added at 12:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 AM ----------




subzero401 said:


> Here is the Rom to my other watch, I have tried to extract it with no luck, can you please extract to a original backup, and also a watch faces mod version? Thanks
> 
> P.S. are there any tutorials on how to create watch faces firmware?

Click to collapse



Ok man, I have checked in my database, you have exactly same firmware as one I have already MOD'ed
Get here in the firmware collection - https://drive.google.com/folderview...sharing&tid=0B_hRh3DjuBoeblBsakZfUWFCeGM#list -
download <-XDA DZ-09 firmware official from consan MOD WFR.rar> - it has both watches and themes full unlocked


----------



## subzero401 (Mar 11, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Thanks for the information, interesting thing!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Outstanding! Thanks Golem!


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 11, 2016)

Update Mar-12/2016: as long as on the market appeared a long line of new types of mtk6260 mtk6261 mtk2502C mtk2502A (etc) watches equipped with strange new PCB or flash_ID parameters, the new release <Readback Extractor mtk 2.0> now has the capacity to identify, to read, check, rebuilt firmware and collect and insert in the .cfg files the flash_ID's coded inside the ROM dump for almost all types of mtk watchphones or smartwatches based on RTOS Nucleus


----------



## yolesz (Mar 12, 2016)

i get new watch, rom backup file:
ORIGINAL 

HX_106KA_S1_LANGA
2015.07.31


===============    Memory Detection Report     ===============

Internal RAM:

	Size = 0x0000D000 (52KB)

External RAM:

	Type = SRAM

	Size = 0x00800000 (8MB/64Mb)

NOR Flash:

	Device ID = "[GigaDevice] GD25LQ128" (244)
	Size = 0x01000000 (16MB/128Mb)

NAND Flash:

	ERROR: NAND Flash was not detected!

============		 RAM Test		 ============

Data Bus Test :
[D0][D1][D2][D3][D4][D5][D6][D7][D8][D9][D10][D11][D12][D13][D14][D15]
OK!

Address Bus Test :
[A1][A2][A3][A4][A5][A6][A7][A8][A9][A10][A11][A12][A13][A14][A15][A16][A17][A18][A19][A20][A21][A22]
OK!

RAM Pattern Test :
Writing ...
	0x44332211, 
	0xA5A5A5A5, 
	0xA5A5A500, 
	0xA500A500, 
	0xA5000000, 
	0x00000000, 
	0xFFFF0000, 
	0xFFFFFFFF, 
OK!

Increment/Decrement Test :
Writing ...
OK!



Now i can flash any firmwares?


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 12, 2016)

yolesz said:


> i get new watch, rom backup file:
> ORIGINAL
> 
> HX_106KA_S1_LANGA
> ...

Click to collapse



As you have noticed, your NOR is 128Mb so, apart of what you did for the other watch, now you have to do a readback from 0x00000000 with length of 0x01000000, so do it again in new parameters, send me the dump and wait for my ok


----------



## yolesz (Mar 12, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> As you have noticed, your NOR is 128Mb so, apart of what you did for the other watch, now you have to do a readback from 0x00000000 with length of 0x01000000, so do it again in new parameters, send me the dump and wait for my ok

Click to collapse



with readback settings 0x01000000 gives error message. with 0x00800000 works

i got this readback rom with 0x00800000, this is wrong?


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 12, 2016)

yolesz said:


> with readback settings 0x01000000 gives error message. with 0x00800000 works
> 
> i got this readback rom with 0x00800000, this is wrong?

Click to collapse



yes, it is not the whole thing, if you don't believe me, get the readback extractor (latest 2.0 version) and check yourself
add an appropriate scatter from a firmware for 128
we are speaking here about same watch different hardware, do with length of 0x01000000 as I said before


----------



## yolesz (Mar 12, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> yes, it is not the whole thing, if you don't believe me, get the readback extractor (latest 2.0 version) and check yourself
> add an appropriate scatter from a firmware for 128
> we are speaking here about same watch different hardware, do with length of 0x01000000 as I said before

Click to collapse





i believe you, you are the master! thanks for helping 


I have downloaded the "20151120_official" Rom, flashed widhoud any problems.


----------



## Jamesbond857 (Mar 12, 2016)

Good work here Golem, your directions are clear and make the DZ09 more useful. 

I am trying to add clock faces to my new DZ09, and am planning on installing one of your modded firmwares or adding clock faces to my own firmware. 

The first thing I am trying to do is make a backup, but when I try doing a readback, I get an out of range error with the length of 0x01000000. It only works with the length of 0x00400000 . Can you check my backup file to make sure it will work if I need to restore it? It is here: https:// drive.google.com/file/d/0BzAadYekENsjZFlubFF4ekhPNm8/view?usp=sharing. If it is good, then I will flash your firmware. Thanks so much for your help.

My build number is: MTK61D
The build time is: 2016/01/06 15:03

Here is my Memory Detection Report if it helps: 
===============    Memory Detection Report     ===============

Internal RAM: 	Size = 0x0000D000 (52KB)

External RAM: 	Type = SRAM

	Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NOR Flash: 	Device ID = "[MXIC] MX25L3291FWJI_09" (274)
	Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NAND Flash: 	ERROR: NAND Flash was not detected!


Let me know if you need any other information. Thanks again.


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 12, 2016)

Jamesbond857 said:


> Good work here Golem, your directions are clear and make the DZ09 more useful.
> 
> I am trying to add clock faces to my new DZ09, and am planning on installing one of your modded firmwares or adding clock faces to my own firmware.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Man, it is pretty hard to be the bad news carrier, is like in the anecdote, the good news is that your watch is healthy and now after you have extracted it, the firmware is in safe. Bad news is that you were. . .  scammed, you didn't buy actually a DZ09 but a clone of DZ09. Four times smaller NOR flash memory (you have 32, on the market 80% of DZ09 has 128 and the rest 64, still they are DZ09). The point is that this watch doesn't support any kind of MODs, I don't know what'd be the next step, turning back to the seller? some users here got refund, with a small difference they got a normal one. Or you can keep it as it is. If I'm not committing an indiscretion, how much did you pay for the watch?


----------



## Jamesbond857 (Mar 12, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Man, it is pretty hard to be the bad news carrier, is like in the anecdote, the good news is that your watch is healthy and now after you have extracted it, the firmware is in safe. Bad news is that you were. . .  scammed, you didn't buy actually a DZ09 but a clone of DZ09. Four times smaller NOR flash memory (you have 32, on the market 80% of DZ09 has 128 and the rest 64, still they are DZ09). The point is that this watch doesn't support any kind of MODs, I don't know what'd be the next step, turning back to the seller? some users here got refund, with a small difference they got a normal one. Or you can keep it as it is. If I'm not committing an indiscretion, how much did you pay for the watch?

Click to collapse



Thanks for letting me know. I bought it for $20 on Amazon.com. Amazon will let me return it if I tell them it is a clone, but I do not know how to tell which ones are clones. This is what I bought: amazon.
com/gp/product/B00X9L8R7K0. Is there any way to tell if it is a clone before buying another one?

The one I have still works very well, I just wanted to add some more watch faces.


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 12, 2016)

Jamesbond857 said:


> Thanks for letting me know. I bought it for $20 on Amazon.com. Amazon will let me return it if I tell them it is a clone, but I do not know how to tell which ones are clones. This is what I bought: amazon.
> com/gp/product/B00X9L8R7K0. Is there any way to tell if it is a clone before buying another one?
> 
> The one I have still works very well, I just wanted to add some more watch faces.

Click to collapse



Man, it is a clone because the flash memory is 4 times smaller than a DZ09, what better reason you could have???
There are real ones at less than $20! I cannot see the amazon link, send it please in pm


----------



## Jamesbond857 (Mar 12, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Man, it is a clone because the flash memory is 4 times smaller than a DZ09, what better reason you could have???
> There are real ones at less than $20! I cannot see the amazon link, send it please in pm

Click to collapse



You are right. Thanks.

Can you recommend me a good one on Amazon.com, preferably with Prime shipping? 

Thanks again for all of your help.


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 12, 2016)

Jamesbond857 said:


> Thanks for letting me know. I bought it for $20 on Amazon.com. Amazon will let me return it if I tell them it is a clone, but I do not know how to tell which ones are clones. This is what I bought: amazon.
> com/gp/product/B00X9L8R7K0. Is there any way to tell if it is a clone before buying another one?
> 
> The one I have still works very well, I just wanted to add some more watch faces.

Click to collapse



Look here, they claim that the watch has:

CPU: MTK6260A 533MHz
SIM Card: Single SIM Card (Micro SIM Card) Can be as a phone
Storage: RAM 128M, ROM 64M; External memory: Support TF card up to 32GB
Display: 1.56 inch TFT LCD, 240 x 240 pixels

your watch has a MTK6261DA processor and RAM 4M and ROM 32M - they have sent you totally different watch!!!
F*****g s***ts. Tell them to send you exactly what they said will send you!!!

For a normal DZ09 I can MOD the firmware so that you'll be able to change watches and eventually theme backgrounds, for clones, I'm afraid I cannot


----------



## subzero401 (Mar 12, 2016)

Jamesbond857 said:


> You are right. Thanks.
> 
> Can you recommend me a good one on Amazon.com, preferably with Prime shipping?
> 
> Thanks again for all of your help.

Click to collapse



I ran into the same problem on amazon, I received a totally different firmware rom than advertised!
I switched to ebay, they have free shipping on some items, here is a link to one I bought, that is
an original with the DZ09 firmware rom thats totally upgradeable: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-DZ09-...ba46c1b&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=391313032098

This store is in the USA, if you live in another country look for a seller close to you, I got my watch in like 3-4 days.

Crap looks like they sold out, but check the store they may have some more in different colors, Right now I have switched to Ebay, and have
had pretty good luck.


----------



## Jamesbond857 (Mar 12, 2016)

subzero401 said:


> I ran into the same problem on amazon, I received a totally different firmware rom than advertised!
> I switched to ebay, they have free shipping on some items, here is a link to one I bought, that is
> an original with the DZ09 firmware rom thats totally upgradeable:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Amazon just accepted the return and I'll be getting another one through a different seller and listing on Amazon. The only reason I wanted Amazon prime is because Amazon handles the returns and will let me return for any reason. If this new one is a clone, then I'll just buy it off of your listing. Thanks!


----------



## speshlkenny (Mar 13, 2016)

*DZ09 with a Note 4*

I too got a DZ09 and have a Note 4.

I tried many apps, but found the app called "BTNotification" does the trick beautifully. 

Try it, I get stability, no crashes. 







dvhooren said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought a DZ09 and received it last week. I am from the Netherlands...
> I like the design and the display is also good. Some functions I will probably never use but in general a nice smartwatch.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Mutazmurshed (Mar 13, 2016)

*i need help please*

my dz09 cant boot or charge (only black screen) after doing a memory test  and format with fat32 on flashtool 
please help me to fix it its hardbricked !! 

 i want to cry 
sorry for my bad english ..


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 13, 2016)

Mutazmurshed said:


> my dz09 cant boot or charge (only black screen) after doing a memory test on flashtool
> please help me to fix it its hardbricked !!
> 
> i want to cry
> sorry for my bad english ..

Click to collapse



Hey, don't cry!!! I know what just happened, by testing memory you ruined your firmware, I bet we can find something that suits your watch, please do again a RAM test and paste here the results, I want to see with what we are dealing here

as well woudn't be bad if you tell us from where did you buy it


----------



## Mutazmurshed (Mar 13, 2016)

>>>

---------- Post added at 09:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 PM ----------




Golem_ said:


> Hey, don't cry!!! I know what just happened, by testing memory you ruined your firmware, I bet we can find something that suits your watch, please do again a RAM test and paste here the results, I want to see with what we are dealing here
> 
> as well woudn't be bad if you tell us from where did you buy it

Click to collapse



thanks for reply 
i plug the usb cable with no effect the computer cant detected the watch !!
its dead dude !! 

I bought is from ebay.com
any solotions !

iam worried like hell  
please help me with this !


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 13, 2016)

Mutazmurshed said:


> >>>
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:55 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Man, keep it calm, it happened to me when I played first with flash tool
first, get off the battery and after put it back
Did you load before a scatter file? if not do it now, after go in test zone check ram test, press start and after connect the watch, it will work


----------



## updown0110 (Mar 14, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Update Mar-12/2016: as long as on the market appeared a long line of new types of mtk6260 mtk6261 mtk2502C mtk2502A (etc) watches equipped with strange new PCB or flash_ID parameters, the new release <Readback Extractor mtk 2.0> now has the capacity to identify, to read, check, rebuilt firmware and collect and insert in the .cfg files the flash_ID's coded inside the ROM dump for almost all types of mtk watchphones or smartwatches based on RTOS Nucleus

Click to collapse



Readback extractor version 2 fixes the issue where I needed to modify config files before I could flash the watch. Now I can flash the files from readback extractor directly. Excellent!


----------



## Mutazmurshed (Mar 14, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Man, keep it calm, it happened to me when I played first with flash tool
> first, get off the battery and after put it back
> Did you load before a scatter file? if not do it now, after go in test zone check ram test, press start and after connect the watch, it will work

Click to collapse



i did everything you told me .. 
but the big problem is the program cant find watch its show "searching" forever !
its like this watch is die !

 damn


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 14, 2016)

Mutazmurshed said:


> i did everything you told me ..
> but the big problem is the program cant find watch its show "searching" forever !
> its like this watch is die !
> 
> damn

Click to collapse



Your watch must work, for sure is there a detail, something you do in wrong way


----------



## Mutazmurshed (Mar 14, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Your watch must work, for sure is there a detail, something you do in wrong way

Click to collapse



turst me .. i do everything you told me at right way

but !! before using flashtool the PC was detected and find the watch normaly ..

and after use it and do a fat format .. the watch gone off !! i tried to turn it on but i cant !

and now the watch just like its brick i cant connect it to PC or to Charger 

its just off with ugly with black screen !

its a wierd  ! i think iam the first one who have this issue !!

i hope if one can help me


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 14, 2016)

Mutazmurshed said:


> turst me .. i do everything you told me at right way
> 
> but !! before using flashtool the PC was detected and find the watch normaly ..
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



give me in pm a skype ID, I want to see this in share screen


----------



## Mutazmurshed (Mar 14, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> give me in pm a skype ID, I want to see this in share screen

Click to collapse



i dont have skype ..
what do you want to see ?

---------- Post added at 05:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:26 PM ----------

I Feel hopeless ... think my watch has gone 
a bought it last week


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 14, 2016)

Mutazmurshed said:


> i dont have skype ..
> what do you want to see ?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:26 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



I wanted to count together each step in real time, you know the saying, two heads are better than one
You couldn't do any harm to your watch so I believe it is about a detail


----------



## Jamesbond857 (Mar 14, 2016)

Hey Golem_,

Is this another clone? It seems to have 64 mb, rather than 128. Is this normal?

===============    Memory Detection Report     ===============

Internal RAM:

	Size = 0x0000D000 (52KB)

External RAM:

	Type = SRAM

	Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NOR Flash:

	Device ID = "[GigaDevice] GD25LQ64" (237)
	Size = 0x00800000 (8MB/64Mb)

NAND Flash:

	ERROR: NAND Flash was not detected!

============		 RAM Test		 ============

Data Bus Test :
[D0][D1][D2][D3][D4][D5][D6][D7][D8][D9][D10][D11][D12][D13][D14][D15]
OK!

Address Bus Test :
[A1][A2][A3][A4][A5][A6][A7][A8][A9][A10][A11][A12][A13][A14][A15][A16][A17][A18][A19][A20][A21]
OK!

RAM Pattern Test :
Writing ...
	0x44332211, 
	0xA5A5A5A5, 
	0xA5A5A500, 
	0xA500A500, 
	0xA5000000, 
	0x00000000, 
	0xFFFF0000, 
	0xFFFFFFFF, 
OK!

Increment/Decrement Test :
Writing ...
OK!


Thanks!


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## Mutazmurshed (Mar 14, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> I wanted to count together each step in real time, you know the saying, two heads are better than one
> You couldn't do any harm to your watch so I believe it is about a detail

Click to collapse



yeah .. thats right 
ok ... now what to do ?


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 14, 2016)

Jamesbond857 said:


> Hey Golem_,
> 
> Is this another clone? It seems to have 64 mb, rather than 128. Is this normal?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, kinda clone but better one, they didn't change the processor or PCB but just NOR flash, yet they didn't sent you what is in the seller page, do a readback and send me the file, now theoretically, despite the size of NOR we'll be able to change those watch skins

---------- Post added at 08:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:34 PM ----------




Mutazmurshed said:


> yeah .. thats right
> ok ... now what to do ?

Click to collapse



do a skype account or install team viewer (version for personal use - it is freeware)


----------



## Jamesbond857 (Mar 14, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Yes, kinda clone but better one, they didn't change the processor or PCB but just NOR flash, yet they didn't sent you what is in the seller page, do a readback and send me the file, now theoretically, despite the size of NOR we'll be able to change those watch skins
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:34 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Here is the readback: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzAadYekENsjZjIzMnNQWlRuNmc/view?usp=sharing

And this is much better than the old one I had- there are so many more features, and the UI is nicer. The only difference between the normal one and this one is that there are no themes, but I can change the Wallpaper so no worries there.


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 14, 2016)

Jamesbond857 said:


> Here is the readback: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzAadYekENsjZjIzMnNQWlRuNmc/view?usp=sharing
> 
> And this is much better than the old one I had- there are so many more features, and the UI is nicer. The only difference between the normal one and this one is that there are no themes, but I can change the Wallpaper so no worries there.

Click to collapse



you make me laugh my friend, who told you that the normal one has themes??? there are just wallpapers (they just call them themes)!


----------



## Jamesbond857 (Mar 14, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> you make me laugh my friend, who told you that the normal one has themes??? there are just wallpapers (they just call them themes)!

Click to collapse



I looked at reviews one youtube to see the differences, but those could have been clones too haha.


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 14, 2016)

Jamesbond857 said:


> I looked at reviews one youtube to see the differences, but those could have been clones too haha.

Click to collapse



so your watch doesn't need of MOD, you can change natively the watch skins, get in my thread about watchfaces and follow there those steps ( you have to change file_01_mtk - everywhere you find people calling this file as ROM)


----------



## Jamesbond857 (Mar 14, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> so your watch doesn't need of MOD, you can change natively the watch skins, get in my thread about watchfaces and follow there those steps ( you have to change file_01_mtk - everywhere you find people calling this file as ROM)

Click to collapse



Okay, thanks so much for your help!


----------



## joea635 (Mar 14, 2016)

*i think i am ok for now*

OK - I am a noob here (got mine 2 days ago)  ordered 2 from amazon not realizing they would be exactly the same except one had themes and full keyboard and one did not.  Returning the no themes one

I love all the info, thank you .  

I think I am ok as it seems to be working fine.  Tried a few BT notification options other then the standard 'BT Notifier' and they either wouldn't synch or were making it think the charging cable was connected and shutting itself off.

Am I correct to understand that internet/facebook and twitter will not work unless I buy a sim card?

Do I need these firmware updates? (not too good at this stuff)

Thank you all - 

Joe


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 14, 2016)

joea635 said:


> OK - I am a noob here (got mine 2 days ago)  ordered 2 from amazon not realizing they would be exactly the same except one had themes and full keyboard and one did not.  Returning the no themes one
> 
> I love all the info, thank you .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Internet is working ONLY if you have a simcard - I don't recommend firmware replacements excluding the case you want to change watch skins (even then would be better to extract your firmware, MOD it and reflash it back)


----------



## joea635 (Mar 14, 2016)

*change home screen quick launch icons??*

Can I change the contact quick launch on the home screen to messaging??


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 14, 2016)

joea635 said:


> Can I change the contact quick launch on the home screen to messaging??

Click to collapse



nope, home screen is not customizable


----------



## joea635 (Mar 15, 2016)

*disconnects pretty often*

is this the bt software problem??


----------



## nakti (Mar 17, 2016)

I got my DZ09 yesterday but it doesn't have themes how can I download this and it has twitter and facebook installed but currently not available.


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 17, 2016)

nakti said:


> I got my DZ09 yesterday but it doesn't have themes how can I download this and it has twitter and facebook installed but currently not available.

Click to collapse



DZ09 has no themes, it has just backgrounds


----------



## Antonyusumut (Mar 17, 2016)

Hey guys I am having trouble on using flashtool. I installed drivers but having an aler such as ''failed to ennumerate certain com port''
I check preivous pages few mention but no explicit answer to solve


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 17, 2016)

Antonyusumut said:


> Hey guys I am having trouble on using flashtool. I installed drivers but having an aler such as ''failed to ennumerate certain com port''
> I check preivous pages few mention but no explicit answer to solve

Click to collapse



Use flash tool v5.15.16
In the download section you have to load a scatter file from a compatible firmware (DZ09)
Turn your watch off
Connect to usb AFTER you start the flash tool process (download, readback or RAM test)

please read before my thread about readback extractor


----------



## nakti (Mar 17, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> DZ09 has no themes, it has just backgrounds

Click to collapse



Thank you for the answer, but do you know how to uninstall Facebook and Twitter as this doesn't work?


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 17, 2016)

nakti said:


> Thank you for the answer, but do you know how to uninstall Facebook and Twitter as this doesn't work?

Click to collapse



if they are coming embedded in the firmware you cannot uninstall them


----------



## adryyy (Mar 17, 2016)

*ROM Backup*

I post my rom backup here, maybe someone needs it:
Details here: http://i.imgur.com/OLY9eIe.jpg
and thanks @Golem_ for the tool.
Acording to MTK Resource Edit MTK_ROMINFO_v09 GPLUS60A_6464_11B_PCB01_GPRS_MT6260_S00.WZ_G01_SW_A_V3.BIN

Also, can you help me with some tips? I want to extract images from the rom manually, as MTK Res. Edit. dosen't work for this firmware. I found that whit just a Hex Editor i can copy GIF-s in a new file, easy.
All images (include clockfaces) should be in FILE_01_mtk, wright?


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 17, 2016)

adryyy said:


> I post my rom backup here, maybe someone needs it:
> Details here: http://i.imgur.com/OLY9eIe.jpg
> and thanks @Golem_ for the tool.
> Acording to MTK Resource Edit MTK_ROMINFO_v09 GPLUS60A_6464_11B_PCB01_GPRS_MT6260_S00.WZ_G01_SW_A_V3.BIN
> ...

Click to collapse



Jump into collection and check consan's firmware, it is exactly your firmware - I've built MOD WFR for it (watchfaces and theme backgrounds) - download and enjoy

advice: don't try to play with hex editor inside firmware without a very serious reverse engineering study, you risk to brick your watch forever - Nucleus RTOS is not a modular entity but a full unit (fluid OS type)


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## adryyy (Mar 18, 2016)

Thanks for your response Golem.
Also, can i ask you what  MOD WFR means?


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 18, 2016)

adryyy said:


> Thanks for your response Golem.
> Also, can i ask you what  MOD WFR means?

Click to collapse



I have explaind in the previous post, theme backgrounds and watchfaces are unlocked, so you can get them previously in Mtk Res and do it by your taste


----------



## Mobeca (Mar 18, 2016)

*How I check the processor?*

I was looking for a simple question but I didn't get anything. How I can check the type of processor? How I know if my device is MTK6260A?

Thanx for your help


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 18, 2016)

Mobeca said:


> I was looking for a simple question but I didn't get anything. How I can check the type of processor? How I know if my device is MTK6260A?
> 
> Thanx for your help

Click to collapse



This software will tell you - link -


----------



## Mobeca (Mar 19, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> This software will tell you - link -

Click to collapse



It does not work in Windows 10. Does not recognize my watch


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 19, 2016)

Mobeca said:


> It does not work in Windows 10. Does not recognize my watch

Click to collapse



My apologies, to get in contact with your watch windows have need of a very specific usb com serial driver
Switch off that driver certificate check and after install the drivers you find here at this  - link -


----------



## sdtrott (Mar 20, 2016)

Is it possible to replace the "Audio Player" app on the DZ09.  The "Audio Player" app that came with my DZ09 is very problematic with a lot of bugs. Right now, the "Audio Player" app has gone blind and can't even find the music files that are on the installed SD card. I just get a senseless error message saying "Empty". The "File Manager"  app can find and play the music files with no problem.  Is there a way to train the "Audio Player" to find the files?


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 20, 2016)

sdtrott said:


> Is it possible to replace the "Audio Player" app on the DZ09.  The "Audio Player" app that came with my DZ09 is very problematic with a lot of bugs. Right now, the "Audio Player" app has gone blind and can't even find the music files that are on the installed SD card. I just get a senseless error message saying "Empty". The "File Manager"  app can find and play the music files with no problem.  Is there a way to train the "Audio Player" to find the files?

Click to collapse



having on screen audio player press left down button, select local list, press options, settings, set list auto get to off
that's all
that auto gen stuff makes audio player to check just media folder


----------



## aaron.esp.35 (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks for all you've done to this community its been such grateful. 

I've got a Zd09 again after been bricked by me and repair I upstaged but is there any last update that best fit in.
I mean I'm conformed with the watch faces but not at all with the interface  and so if you could help me one last time 

I know how to do, the process I did it once and worked and like its simplicity


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 21, 2016)

aaron.esp.35 said:


> Thanks for all you've done to this community its been such grateful.
> 
> I've got a Zd09 again after been bricked by me and repair I upstaged but is there any last update that best fit in.
> I mean I'm conformed with the watch faces but not at all with the interface  and so if you could help me one last time
> ...

Click to collapse



lately I had few new ideas so I think I'm able now to have it done with the app meant to change all media structure inside a firmware - so have some patience and check in my threads in a week or so


----------



## ecb5 (Mar 22, 2016)

Just bought one
I have no radio. I have no volume control. I have only 1 waych face. Is this a clone?


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 22, 2016)

ecb5 said:


> Just bought one
> I have no radio. I have no volume control. I have only 1 waych face. Is this a clone?

Click to collapse



Yep, most probably, ask your seller about this situation and ask for refund/replace the watch - all guys here did this and got their watch


----------



## Mobeca (Mar 22, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> My apologies, to get in contact with your watch windows have need of a very specific usb com serial driver
> Switch off that driver certificate check and after install the drivers you find here at this  - link -

Click to collapse



Same problem. Does not recognize my watch


----------



## g-star-men (Mar 22, 2016)

Hello.

It looks like I have a clone too. I get the code via Maui Meta and I have a MT6261. Under Point FM I see MT6189AN. The watch comes without Radio, I can't change time format between 12/24h and many preferences like volume control and so one misses. I haven't a dynamic menu too.

*Firmware*:
JIAQI_61D_YLW_S1_CAM3a01_LCD7789_LANGA_V1.0

*Branch*:
11CW1352MP
MTK61D_BTDIALER_11C

*Build*: 
Build_NO
Serial#


*Build Time:*
2016/01/14 11:36

*MRE Version:*
266916616

There is no way to use Flash Tool (RAM Test,Readback or anything else). I have tried with XP and Windows 8. Com Port is okay and so I can get work Maui Meta Tool. Readback Extraktor doesn't work because I can't make a backup with Flash Tool.

Is there any Firmware I can try nevertheless or is the risk to brick the watch to high?

Thanks a lot.
g-star-men


----------



## nakti (Mar 23, 2016)

I just wondering, XDA DZ-09 firmware official from consan MOD WFR.rar> - it has both watches and themes full unlocked.
I have this watch and my watch have three different watch faces I can change too and don't have themes. What means with unlocked? My firmware is from 2016-01-22


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 23, 2016)

nakti said:


> I just wondering, XDA DZ-09 firmware official from consan MOD WFR.rar> - it has both watches and themes full unlocked.
> I have this watch and my watch have three different watch faces I can change too and don't have themes. What means with unlocked? My firmware is from 2016-01-22

Click to collapse



Having a DZ09 doesn't mean you necessary have same firmware, or even hardware. There are at least (by my opinion) more than 15 independent factories producing different versions of the apparently same watch. By themes we understand here the background. Unlocked means they can be changed ( you can replace them with other skins by your taste - for most of firmwares they are locked)

---------- Post added at 06:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:07 PM ----------




g-star-men said:


> Hello.
> 
> It looks like I have a clone too. I get the code via Maui Meta and I have a MT6261. Under Point FM I see MT6189AN. The watch comes without Radio, I can't change time format between 12/24h and many preferences like volume control and so one misses. I haven't a dynamic menu too.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



To make it work in flash tool you have to load first a scatter file (not for flashing, just for initialization)
the scatter file has to match your hardware structure so you have to check one of 128Mb, next of 64Mb and last 32Mb.


----------



## g-star-men (Mar 23, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> ---------- Post added at 06:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:07 PM ----------
> 
> To make it work in flash tool you have to load first a scatter file (not for flashing, just for initialization)
> the scatter file has to match your hardware structure so you have to check one of 128Mb, next of 64Mb and last 32Mb.

Click to collapse



I've found the right scatter file now and RAM test works fine. Readback works too. But I can't get a backup with your readback extractor. Looks like I have a unusual firmware. Can you maybe do something for me ? I couldn't upload my readback file because I haven't less then 10 posts in forum. I can't find the attachment button in forum ?!


If I have a backup of my original firmware do you have a advertise for an working firmware for my device?

Thanks a lot.

g-star-men


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 23, 2016)

g-star-men said:


> I've found the right scatter file now and RAM test works fine. Readback works too. But I can't get a backup with your readback extractor. Looks like I have a unusual firmware. Can you maybe do something for me ? I couldn't upload my readback file because I haven't less then 10 posts in forum. I can't find the attachment button in forum ?!
> 
> 
> If I have a backup of my original firmware do you have a advertise for an working firmware for my device?
> ...

Click to collapse



What kind of NOR flash you have, 128, 64 or 32? If readback extractor 2.0 gives error means something is wrong with your readback dump you did, give me the link to your firmware in PM


----------



## ecb5 (Mar 24, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Yep, most probably, ask your seller about this situation and ask for refund/replace the watch - all guys here did this and got their watch

Click to collapse



this is the info i get with the code

[VERSION]
TS_01_V1.0
[BRANCH]:
11BW1308MP
TS_01_NEW
BUILD: BUILD_NO
SERIAL#
[BUILD TIME]
2015/12/22 10:40
[MRE VERSION]
3100
HAL_VERNO:


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 24, 2016)

ecb5 said:


> this is the info i get with the code
> 
> [VERSION]
> TS_01_V1.0
> ...

Click to collapse



Truth is that what you get with the phone info code is just some gibberish proprietary s**t you never can trust, better do a  test with this stuff or even better a RAM test in flash tool


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## ecb5 (Mar 24, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Truth is that what you get with the phone info code is just some gibberish proprietary s**t you never can trust, better do a  test with this stuff or even better a RAM test in flash tool

Click to collapse



i did it, this is the info

MT6260
DSP = 2000.00 00
ext clock = 26 MHZ
FM = MT6189AN
Software version = TS_01_V1.0
H.V. = TS_01_V3.0

i can't use flashtool

flashtool error: S_FTHND_ROM_ENTRIES_NOT_CREATED_YET (5068)


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 24, 2016)

ecb5 said:


> i did it, this is the info
> 
> MT6260
> DSP = 2000.00 00
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, at first sight it looks like you have a common watch
Weird you have just a watch face - I haven't met yet this situation, do please a RAM test
To be able to use flash tool you have to load a scatter file (not for flashing, only for initialization) from a firmware


----------



## g-star-men (Mar 24, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> What kind of NOR flash you have, 128, 64 or 32? If readback extractor 2.0 gives error means something is wrong with your readback dump you did, give me the link to your firmware in PM

Click to collapse



Thanks for your offer. It works fine now. I had to set the length of the readback file to 00400000. With this created rom_DZ your readback extractor works fine :good: and now I have a backup of my original firmware. Do you think I can try a firmware for a normal MT6260 without a risk of brick?

Thanks a lot and greetz from germany.


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 24, 2016)

g-star-men said:


> Thanks for your offer. It works fine now. I had to set the length of the readback file to 00400000. With this created rom_DZ your readback extractor works fine :good: and now I have a backup of my original firmware. Do you think I can try a firmware for a normal MT6260 without a risk of brick?
> 
> Thanks a lot and greetz from germany.

Click to collapse



If it's about 0x00400000 MB then (sorry) you have a clone, your NOR flash memory has 32Mb, you cannot install a normal firmware because a normal watch has 128Mb - my advice, let it as it is (there are just VERY few firmwares as yours - doesn't support any changes) or turn back to the seller


----------



## ecb5 (Mar 25, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Yes, at first sight it looks like you have a common watch
> Weird you have just a watch face - I haven't met yet this situation, do please a RAM test
> To be able to use flash tool you have to load a scatter file (not for flashing, only for initialization) from a firmware

Click to collapse



ok i did it , thanks for the tip...

NOR: (128Mb+64Mb) (Gigadevice) GD25LQ128
MT6260_S0000
64Mb SRAM

Internal RAM:

	Size = 0x0000D000 (52KB)

External RAM:

	Type = SRAM

	Size = 0x00800000 (8MB/64Mb)

NOR Flash:

	Device ID = "[GigaDevice] GD25LQ128" (244)
	Size = 0x01000000 (16MB/128Mb)

NAND Flash:

	ERROR: NAND Flash was not detected!

============		 RAM Test		 ============

Data Bus Test :
[D0][D1][D2][D3][D4][D5][D6][D7][D8][D9][D10][D11][D12][D13][D14][D15]
OK!

Address Bus Test :
[A1][A2][A3][A4][A5][A6][A7][A8][A9][A10][A11][A12][A13][A14][A15][A16][A17][A18][A19][A20][A21][A22]
OK!

RAM Pattern Test :
Writing ...
	0x44332211, 
	0xA5A5A5A5, 
	0xA5A5A500, 
	0xA500A500, 
	0xA5000000, 
	0x00000000, 
	0xFFFF0000, 
	0xFFFFFFFF, 
OK!

Increment/Decrement Test :
Writing ...
OK!

i appreciate your help to see if it is a replica or the real thing.
I have no radio, no volume control, no display control, only one watchface

I also have a fw dump of my watch but there is no ROM file in it so i can't mod watch faces...


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 25, 2016)

ecb5 said:


> ok i did it , thanks for the tip...
> 
> NOR: (128Mb+64Mb) (Gigadevice) GD25LQ128
> MT6260_S0000
> ...

Click to collapse



So, first conclusions, your hadware is not a replica but your firmware stinks, you did a flash memory dump (hope starting with 0x00000000 having as length 0x01000000), now get here readback extractor 2.0 and rebuild your firmware from flash dump, if everything goes well (only if goes well the extraction) you're in safe now of any unfortunate bricking events and you can get here and start flashing (the download stuff from flash tool) firmwares until you find one matching your hardware


----------



## ecb5 (Mar 25, 2016)

I did it 0x00000000 having as length 0x01000000.
Yes i did rebuild but have files 
config_mtk.cfg, 
EXT_BOOTLOADER, 
FILE_01_mtk, 
FILE_02_mtk and 
INT_BOOTLOADER. 
and of course ROM_dz
Not the same files as official firmware i have downloaded...Normal?

i want to be sure before flashing.
Any firmware i should statrt with since my dz09 is from december 2015?

thank you Golem






Golem_ said:


> So, first conclusions, your hadware is not a replica but your firmware stinks, you did a flash memory dump (hope starting with 0x00000000 having as length 0x01000000), now get here readback extractor 2.0 and rebuild your firmware from flash dump, if everything goes well (only if goes well the extraction) you're in safe now of any unfortunate bricking events and you can get here and start flashing (the download stuff from flash tool) firmwares until you find one matching your hardware

Click to collapse


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 25, 2016)

ecb5 said:


> I did it 0x00000000 having as length 0x01000000.
> Yes i did rebuild but have files
> config_mtk.cfg,
> EXT_BOOTLOADER,
> ...

Click to collapse



No worries about file names, the app is written by me, in order to make it work for all types of watches (not just mt6260) I had to create universal file names, so the ROM file it is in fact for you FILE_01_mtk
Yes, you can start flashing with any of them (excluding of course the folders with unusual flash of 64Mb or 32Mb - those are for clones) - sometimes you'll have no touchscreen, sometimes the display will show wrong things, sometimes you'll have no sound - don't get scared, simply that firmware is not compatible with your watch, you can get always back to your original, or continue flashing new one


----------



## ecb5 (Mar 25, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> No worries about file names, the app is written by me, in order to make it work for all types of watches (not just mt6260) I had to create universal file names, so the ROM file it is in fact for you FILE_01_mtk
> Yes, you can start flashing with any of them (excluding of course the folders with unusual flash of 64Mb or 32Mb - those are for clones) - sometimes you'll have no touchscreen, sometimes the display will show wrong things, sometimes you'll have no sound - don't get scared, simply that firmware is not compatible with your watch, you can get always back to your original, or continue flashing new one

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot for ur time
But i did flash a new fw. It booted fine.
I then Wanted to return to my original firmware but by mistake used your Official DZ09 firmware folder cfg file (GPLUS60A_6464_11B_BB.cfg).
Now my watch doesn't turn on and is not recognized by my computer.
Removed battery and reinstall.
Bricked!?!?!


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 25, 2016)

ecb5 said:


> Thanks a lot for ur time
> But i did flash a new fw. It booted fine.
> I then Wanted to return to my original firmware but by mistake used your Official DZ09 firmware folder cfg file (GPLUS60A_6464_11B_BB.cfg).
> Now my watch doesn't turn on and is not recognized by my computer.
> ...

Click to collapse



no, not bricked, there is no such a thing, battery out, battery back and everything goes fine (reboot computer too)


----------



## glassr (Mar 25, 2016)

thedarkharlequin said:


> dvhooren
> I know this is a little old, so hopefully you figured it out, but go here http://www.fundo.cc/other/download/FunDoAPP/
> that's the qr code site.  download the one labeled "BTNotifications Android".  that's the one that works with the dz09.

Click to collapse



Has anyone gotten this to work with Marshmellow?


----------



## ecb5 (Mar 25, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> no, not bricked, there is no such a thing, battery out, battery back and everything goes fine (reboot computer too)

Click to collapse



Took out battery 1 minute. Nothing.
Doesn't even charge  when plugged in the outlet...nothing...dead.
Any other idea my friend.
Thanks


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 25, 2016)

ecb5 said:


> Took out battery 1 minute. Nothing.
> Doesn't even charge  when plugged in the outlet...nothing...dead.
> Any other idea my friend.
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Impossible, keep the start button pressed and connect disconnect to usb (while flash tool waits for ram test)


----------



## ecb5 (Mar 25, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Impossible, keep the start button pressed and connect disconnect to usb (while flash tool waits for ram test)

Click to collapse



I will try. but flash tool now has an error in ram test...before i try to plug watch.

Failed to enumerate a certain COM port

the watch still does nothing when plugged and pressing start


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 25, 2016)

ecb5 said:


> I will try. but flash tool now has an error in ram test...before i try to plug watch.
> 
> Failed to enumerate a certain COM port
> 
> the watch still does nothing when plugged and pressing start

Click to collapse



Then don't blame the watch. The watch is not working just because the firmware inside simply doesn't match, the problem is flash tool (your computer), did you reboot computer as I have asked you before?


----------



## ecb5 (Mar 25, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Then don't blame the watch. The watch is not working just because the firmware inside simply doesn't match, the problem is flash tool (your computer), did you reboot computer as I have asked you before?

Click to collapse



This is what did the trick.
After trying everything i decided to remove battery, open flash tool and did as if i was to install fw, change usb port, connect watch to computer and while connected insert battery.... voila it connected to computer. Disconnected usb, reconnected and it flashed back my fw.

Sorry to waste your time Golem_
I really appreciate

What whent wrong, i don't know...i will try another flash.

Why some fw give me this error when trying to use its scatter/config file... INVALID SCATTER/CONFIG FILE?

Thank you again


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 25, 2016)

ecb5 said:


> This is what did the trick.
> After trying everything i decided to remove battery, open flash tool and did as if i was to install fw, change usb port, connect watch to computer and while connected insert battery.... voila it connected to computer. Disconnected usb, reconnected and it flashed back my fw.
> 
> Sorry to waste your time Golem_
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not sure why for you gives error in flash tool, what version you have? When it shows the error, when you try to load scatter or when you connect the phone? Give me an example of firmware you cannot load in flash tool


----------



## ecb5 (Mar 25, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> I'm not sure why for you gives error in flash tool, what version you have? When it shows the error, when you try to load scatter or when you connect the phone? Give me an example of firmware you cannot load in flash tool

Click to collapse



when i try to load scatter/cfg file.
like this one 4PDA DZ09 2nd from vovanleon MOD WF

i am using FlashTool_v5.1516.00 on win10

i just flashed another fw (X9_PCB01_gprs_MT6260_S00.HX_106KA_S1_LANGA) and i am back again to same problem, it doesn't bootup.
Last action on flashtool is...after green circle...in the bottom of flashtool ...100% enter Meta to restore calibration data

i did the same trick to revive.
flashed my firmware original.
But it stopes at 0%  enter Meta to restore calibration data but watch boots


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 25, 2016)

ecb5 said:


> when i try to load scatter/cfg file.
> like this one 4PDA DZ09 2nd from vovanleon MOD WF
> 
> i am using FlashTool_v5.1516.00 on win10
> ...

Click to collapse



Ah, set please that damn options/backup and restore to no action


----------



## yolesz (Mar 25, 2016)

my 64Mb watch discharging too fast, after 1 day is shout down, i use it only bluetooth, no sim card, i flashed kzaf's ROM, maybe it is worng??

 :crying:


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 25, 2016)

yolesz said:


> my 64Mb watch discharging too fast, after 1 day is shout down, i use it only bluetooth, no sim card, i flashed kzaf's ROM, maybe it is worng??
> 
> :crying:

Click to collapse



even if you are using your watch on bluetooth still it keeps looking continuous for gsm, looking for and not connecting too is even worse than looking finding connecting and getting in standby, my advice, put the phone in flight mode, in this way the gsm module get in full sleeping mode, after open bluetooth (it will ask if you're sure about this) and connect and let me know how is working now. Normally it has to keep you in standby around 72. . . 96 hours (depends of how much you keep check things, talk, etc)
Kzaf firmware has nothing to do with this situation, these things are pure hardware matters


----------



## ecb5 (Mar 25, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Ah, set please that damn options/backup and restore to no action

Click to collapse



I know i have taking too much of your time. But why do you think that everytime i flash a new firmware my watch doesn't boot? I have tried with 3 new firmwares...do i need to keep on going until one works? It seems that my original cirmware is the only working. 
Some firmwares i have trouble loading config files others kill my watch.

Thanks


----------



## yolesz (Mar 25, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> even if you are using your watch on bluetooth still it keeps looking continuous for gsm, looking for and not connecting too is even worse than looking finding connecting and getting in standby, my advice, put the phone in flight mode, in this way the gsm module get in full sleeping mode, after open bluetooth (it will ask if you're sure about this) and connect and let me know how is working now. Normally it has to keep you in standby around 72. . . 96 hours (depends of how much you keep check things, talk, etc)
> Kzaf firmware has nothing to do with this situation, these things are pure hardware matters

Click to collapse




i will try out and write back


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 25, 2016)

ecb5 said:


> I know i have taking too much of your time. But why do you think that everytime i flash a new firmware my watch doesn't boot? I have tried with 3 new firmwares...do i need to keep on going until one works? It seems that my original cirmware is the only working.
> Some firmwares i have trouble loading config files others kill my watch.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



When your watch is not working means full incompatibility. . . hmmm. . . they've changed the PCB maybe??? or a chip on the PCB? very possible! send me please the original firmware, I'd like to take a look at its code
Don't continue to flash, it is clear that this is not working for you. . . and give me as well a link to the page where you bought this watch


----------



## ecb5 (Mar 25, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> When your watch is not working means full incompatibility. . . hmmm. . . they've changed the PCB maybe??? or a chip on the PCB? very possible! send me please the original firmware, I'd like to take a look at its code
> Don't continue to flash, it is clear that this is not working for you. . . and give me as well a link to the page where you bought this watch

Click to collapse



Sent you the files...

I can't even change my only ugly watchface since it is the only one this watch has and it is locked for i can't see it with Mtk_Res...
How do you guys control volume? i have high and silent...

Thanks


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 26, 2016)

ecb5 said:


> Sent you the files...
> 
> I can't even change my only ugly watchface since it is the only one this watch has and it is locked for i can't see it with Mtk_Res...
> How do you guys control volume? i have high and silent...
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi there, I have checked your firmware kit, apparently is coming from the same family with the elzamalek and subzero401's firmwares - for both I did MOD WF versions (firmwares where you can change watch faces) - check them and let me know how it goes (in order to get rid of those errors about invalid cfgs use flash tool 5.13.08 or 5.13.20)


----------



## ecb5 (Mar 26, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Hi there, I have checked your firmware kit, apparently is coming from the same family with the elzamalek and subzero401's firmwares - for both I did MOD WF versions (firmwares where you can change watch faces) - check them and let me know how it goes (in order to get rid of those errors about invalid cfgs use flash tool 5.13.08 or 5.13.20)

Click to collapse



Thanks, those do work.
Now i have no imei, how can i extract it from ROM_dz i dumpted?
I need to learn to resize watchfaces because they are all to big to swap in Mtk_Res V1.4.exe

Thanks a bunch


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 26, 2016)

ecb5 said:


> Thanks, those do work.
> Now i have no imei, how can i extract it from ROM_dz i dumpted?
> I need to learn to resize watchfaces because they are all to big to swap in Mtk_Res V1.4.exe
> 
> Thanks a bunch

Click to collapse



the imei number you find inside the watch on a label
imei restore:
method 1: flash tool has already a backup of your NVRAM (in flash tool folder/backup) so you go in options/backup and restore, set on restore only - it can block your watch as before but it can work as well
method 2: get this app, use the same way of connection as for flash tool
method 3: (my preferred) connect from computer bluetooth  through a serial com, open a windows hyperterminal, tune it on bt serial com just created, give AT + EGMR = 1, 7, " imei " (imei is the imei number), enter and tada

best way to resize gifs is photoshop, there is a freeware option, I couldn't tell how effective it is - irfanview app


----------



## ecb5 (Mar 27, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> the imei number you find inside the watch on a label
> imei restore:
> method 1: flash tool has already a backup of your NVRAM (in flash tool folder/backup) so you go in options/backup and restore, set on restore only - it can block your watch as before but it can work as well
> method 2: get this app, use the same way of connection as for flash tool
> ...

Click to collapse



No emei sticker...I think my emei is lost because when flashing the firmwares that gave me no boot problems, i was using the backup flash restore option in flashtool. I guess it was overwritten.

The Moded firmware that works for me has 1 other watchface i could swap but it is soo small (3.47kb) that i don't find another watchface small enough. I can't mod one to be equally small.

Thanks anyways


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 27, 2016)

ecb5 said:


> No emei sticker...I think my emei is lost because when flashing the firmwares that gave me no boot problems, i was using the backup flash restore option in flashtool. I guess it was overwritten.
> 
> The Moded firmware that works for me has 1 other watchface i could swap but it is soo small (3.47kb) that i don't find another watchface small enough. I can't mod one to be equally small.
> 
> Thanks anyways

Click to collapse



I bet you have a box full of old phones you're not using anymore, you can use one of them's imei


----------



## ecb5 (Mar 27, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> I bet you have a box full of old phones you're not using anymore, you can use one of them's imei

Click to collapse



Yes my friend, i know. I was more making a statement for others to not forget to recheck the options before flashing.

Thank you


----------



## q werty (Mar 28, 2016)

Golem. Привет друг. Может сможешь помочь мне. Слышал ты молодец в данной теме.Проблема часы DZ09 на процессоре mtk6162DA. бэк ап не снял, не получилось. прошил прошивкой из ссылку на гугл под 32 ром. прошивка встала, но тач не работает. больше не одна прошивка не подходит. Есть еще по коду узнал до прошивки что стоит GPLUS61A_11C_NX9. Часы разобрал, смотрел на проце написано mtk6162DA. Помоги восстановить тач. Спасибо.


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 28, 2016)

q werty said:


> Golem. Привет друг. Может сможешь помочь мне. Слышал ты молодец в данной теме.Проблема часы DZ09 на процессоре mtk6162DA. бэк ап не снял, не получилось. прошил прошивкой из ссылку на гугл под 32 ром. прошивка встала, но тач не работает. больше не одна прошивка не подходит. Есть еще по коду узнал до прошивки что стоит GPLUS61A_11C_NX9. Часы разобрал, смотрел на проце написано mtk6162DA. Помоги восстановить тач. Спасибо.

Click to collapse



Unfortunately everything I found is here 
I suppose you have tested them all. If I find something new I'll let you know
As well, you can ask Mr, Vladimir Borisovitch - he has an impressive personal collection of firmwares


----------



## ecb5 (Mar 28, 2016)

Golem, what makes my watch, elzamalek and subzero401's firmwares different. only the drivers? Or the memory available?
Because a part from the primary locked watchface, my original firmware is almost the same. 
Yes it is modded, there is a swappable watchface but the size is soo small i cannot swap anything available here, it is 3.47kb. i still have no radio (i do have a radio chip)etc..

Thanks


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 28, 2016)

ecb5 said:


> Golem, what makes my watch, elzamalek and subzero401's firmwares different. only the drivers? Or the memory available?
> Because a part from the primary locked watchface, my original firmware is almost the same.
> Yes it is modded, there is a swappable watchface but the size is soo small i cannot swap anything available here, it is 3.47kb. i still have no radio (i do have a radio chip)etc..
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



The NOR flash memory you have is a common one, but the peripheral hardware is different
I have checked your firmware structure, maybe you're luckier than our pals elzamalek and subzero, yours is a bit different so we'll try to MOD it, I'll come up soon with your firmware with markers and we'll see then, if everything goes well we'll unlock a better size for watchface

update: so get here, flash it and let me know what markers you read instead your watchfaces


----------



## ecb5 (Mar 29, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> The NOR flash memory you have is a common one, but the peripheral hardware is different
> I have checked your firmware structure, maybe you're luckier than our pals elzamalek and subzero, yours is a bit different so we'll try to MOD it, I'll come up soon with your firmware with markers and we'll see then, if everything goes well we'll unlock a better size for watchface
> 
> update: so get here, flash it and let me know what markers you read instead your watchfaces

Click to collapse



how can i thank you for your time and help?

markers:

for watchface=3
for desktop and tools is = 5
for menu is=1

Thank you Golem


----------



## Antonyus (Mar 29, 2016)

*New firmware for DZ09*

Hey guys, I recently saw a youtube video of new firmware 2.1 for DZ09. 
You are able to slide screens faster and smoothly in that firmware :fingers-crossed: (Plus, together with twitter face and whatsapp apps). 
I do not really care about fb and twitter but smooth slide could be an asset if any of you have newest dz09 firmware???


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 29, 2016)

ecb5 said:


> how can i thank you for your time and help?
> 
> markers:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So, your watch structure is a bit generous (unfortunately just a bit), for watchface you have 5.88kB which is better
On the other hand you have plenty of space for desktop and menu - 44.5kB
Here's the MOD - link -


----------



## Antonyusumut (Mar 29, 2016)

Antonyus said:


> Hey guys, I recently saw a youtube video of new firmware 2.1 for DZ09.
> You are able to slide screens faster and smoothly in that firmware :fingers-crossed: (Plus, together with twitter face and whatsapp apps).
> I do not really care about fb and twitter but smooth slide could be an asset if any of you have newest dz09 firmware???

Click to collapse



Youtube link please?


----------



## ecb5 (Mar 29, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> So, your watch structure is a bit generous (unfortunately just a bit), for watchface you have 5.88kB which is better
> On the other hand you have plenty of space for desktop and menu - 44.5kB
> Here's the MOD - link -

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot.
I will play with it...
Your contribution is valuable.

Ecb5


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## timboger (Mar 29, 2016)

*Firmware needs repair*

I just got my dz09. The firmware is one of the unusual that you talk about. My problem is the camera and video are in reverse, mirror image. Can this be fixed? Any help please. I have made a backup and tried the other firmware. Only one works but the camera image is upside down.


----------



## Antonyusumut (Mar 29, 2016)

timboger said:


> I just got my dz09. The firmware is one of the unusual that you talk about. My problem is the camera and video are in reverse, mirror image. Can this be fixed? Any help please. I have made a backup and tried the other firmware. Only one works but the camera image is upside down.

Click to collapse



I suggest you start to read topic from the beginning then flash a new firmware after you understand steps. 
I hope your problem is not hardware issue.

---------- Post added at 02:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:22 PM ----------




Golem_ said:


> When your watch is not working means full incompatibility. . . hmmm. . . they've changed the PCB maybe??? or a chip on the PCB? very possible! send me please the original firmware, I'd like to take a look at its code
> Don't continue to flash, it is clear that this is not working for you. . . and give me as well a link to the page where you bought this watch

Click to collapse



I have another question. Whenever I flash new rom in order to change watchfaces, I am having connection issue. Then, making a ram test using flashtool aiming recognition of watch to Windows. 

Is it something usual for all of you?


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 29, 2016)

timboger said:


> I just got my dz09. The firmware is one of the unusual that you talk about. My problem is the camera and video are in reverse, mirror image. Can this be fixed? Any help please. I have made a backup and tried the other firmware. Only one works but the camera image is upside down.

Click to collapse



Hi there, all day I'm talking around just about unusual things  please be more specific
So you say that the watch came to you with mirror vision camera? That's weird! Turn back to the seller and tell him about the situation


----------



## timboger (Mar 29, 2016)

Antonyusumut said:


> I suggest you start to read topic from the beginning then flash a new firmware after you understand steps.
> I hope your problem is not hardware issue.

Click to collapse



I have already done all that. Created my backup and tried flashing different firmware. I have the newest firmware with Facebook, whatsapp, and twitter. I can change wallpaper and apps. I need to know if there is a way to reprogram the camera app or install just that app from another firmware. I'm on mtk6261a. Its unusual firmware as it is so new.


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 29, 2016)

Antonyusumut said:


> I suggest you start to read topic from the beginning then flash a new firmware after you understand steps.
> I hope your problem is not hardware issue.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:22 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope, this is not usual, sometimes computer reboot and battery out battery back could do miracles, as well could be from flash tool, change it with other version (5.13.08, 5.13.20 or 5.15.16). Be sure in option, backup/restore is set on no action


----------



## timboger (Mar 29, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Hi there, all day I'm talking around just about unusual things  please be more specific
> So you say that the watch came to you with mirror vision camera? That's weird! Turn back to the seller and tell him about the situation

Click to collapse



Thanks Golem
I'm getting a refund. The watch is mtk6261. The only firmware that will flash are the ones in your list under unusual 64. I only paid $10 us so I can't complain much.
Thanks again.


----------



## kanyster (Mar 30, 2016)

Hello, i have ordered DZ09 watch from but the screen look diferent that all screen I saw on the internet. I did not have on main screen button ''Tools'' but i have there a ''Settings'' also is there another difference. In firmware settings I have :
[VERSION]
NX9_V2_1_JMX_M9_64_T1_L3_C5_G5_B_20160203
[BRANCH]:
11CW1352MP
GPLUS61A_11C_NX9
BUILD:BUILD_NO
SERIAL#: 
[BUILD TIME] 
2016/02/03 13:49
[MRE_VERSION] 3100
HAL_VERNO

Has anybody have the same or know it is possible to change the firmware?
Thank you for yours answers.


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 30, 2016)

kanyster said:


> Hello, i have ordered DZ09 watch from but the screen look diferent that all screen I saw on the internet. I did not have on main screen button ''Tools'' but i have there a ''Settings'' also is there another difference. In firmware settings I have :
> [VERSION]
> NX9_V2_1_JMX_M9_64_T1_L3_C5_G5_B_20160203
> [BRANCH]:
> ...

Click to collapse



Flashing a new firmware before to create a readback dump it could cause a "bricking forever"
So do first all stuff in order to extract and rebuild the firmware kit which is right now working in your watch and after you're safe free to flash anything you like (30+ firmwares now in collection just for dz09)

All information you request you find reading dz09, gt08 threads


----------



## gcooo (Mar 31, 2016)

Hi,
i've receive my watch today and i've 2 questions :
- If i've the icon FB, TW, What'App does i've le last firm ?
- If i want ton lauch FB by example i've a notification : "Insert Sim" does this apps works only with Sim Card not with BT ?

Thanks


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 31, 2016)

gcooo said:


> Hi,
> i've receive my watch today and i've 2 questions :
> - If i've the icon FB, TW, What'App does i've le last firm ?
> - If i want ton lauch FB by example i've a notification : "Insert Sim" does this apps works only with Sim Card not with BT ?
> ...

Click to collapse



Those apps are working only with SIM (internet plan) support, for bt mode whatever you get the notifications in remote notifier app


----------



## Gloowa (Mar 31, 2016)

*screen problem*

Hi I have a problem with my dz09 . The screen is to high then normal. I try many of difrent firmware but all have the same result. Can anybody help me?


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 31, 2016)

Gloowa said:


> Hi I have a problem with my dz09 . The screen is to high then normal. I try many of difrent firmware but all have the same result. Can anybody help me?

Click to collapse



It had this issue before to start flashing firmwares?


----------



## Gloowa (Mar 31, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> It had this issue before to start flashing firmwares?

Click to collapse



When I started flashing process everything is OK. But when I turn on watch after  flashing is complete the screen is too high, but the touch panel working.


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 31, 2016)

Gloowa said:


> When I started flashing process everything is OK. But when I turn on watch after  flashing is complete the screen is too high, but the touch panel working.

Click to collapse



You didn't backup readback copy of original firmware before to start flashing?


----------



## Gloowa (Mar 31, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> You didn't backup readback copy of original firmware before to start flashing?

Click to collapse



I'm so stupid ...and I don't take backup I have only the info from  *#8375#


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 31, 2016)

Gloowa said:


> I'm so stupid ...and I don't take backup I have only the info from  *#8375#

Click to collapse



then tell us that info, I'll see if I find your firmware in collection


----------



## Gloowa (Mar 31, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> then tell us that info, I'll see if I find your firmware in collection

Click to collapse



Version:
HX_106KA_S1_LANGA
Branch
11BW1308MP X9
Build_NO
BUILD TIME
2015/12/19 17:24
MRE VERSION
3200


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 31, 2016)

Gloowa said:


> Version:
> HX_106KA_S1_LANGA
> Branch
> 11BW1308MP X9
> ...

Click to collapse



Hope the *#8375# info you got before to start flashing
This is your firmware, check - link - exactly HX_106KA_S1_LANGA


----------



## jeebob (Mar 31, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I have just today Received my own DZ09, and much like you, within a few minutes wanted to do more with it!

I seem to have minor issues with it, such as when I attach a SIM, it may just shut down, also it doesnt detect an SD card formatted to FAT or FAT32... So I thought perhaps a firmware kick will do it!

I have tried following Neizarmsan's blog page in order to get this update completed, and I keep getting stuck! The driver is installed, the COM port is installed, if I set it to COM3 specifically, or leave it as the standard USB option, it just will not complete the RAM test, almost as if it sees the watch, but doesnt see it!

Anyone got any pearls of wisdom?


----------



## Gloowa (Mar 31, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Hope the *#8375# info you got before to start flashing
> This is your firmware, check - link - exactly HX_106KA_S1_LANGA

Click to collapse



Yes this is the info before do anything with the watch. Nope still this screen error, and the colors are bad


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## abdulghani162 (Mar 31, 2016)

*Have copy imei number but does not have BPL file.*



Golem_ said:


> I bet you have a box full of old phones you're not using anymore, you can use one of them's imei

Click to collapse



I have backup my firmware but unfortunatly my imei cannot restore because i dont have the  BPL file.. my smartwatch is DZ09 MT6261


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 31, 2016)

jeebob said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have just today Received my own DZ09, and much like you, within a few minutes wanted to do more with it!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Those are not minor issues, my advice - contact the 
If still you want to "kick" it some, be sure your phone is turned off, flash tool is set on usb, be sure you have loaded a scatter file from a compatible firmware for initialization
Before flashing do a readback on all the flash memory length

---------- Post added at 05:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:44 PM ----------




Gloowa said:


> Yes this is the info before do anything with the watch. Nope still this screen error, and the colors are bad

Click to collapse



do a format in flashtool and then redo flashing with its firmware

---------- Post added at 05:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:45 PM ----------




abdulghani162 said:


> I have backup my firmware but unfortunatly my imei cannot restore because i dont have the  BPL file.. my smartwatch is DZ09 MT6261

Click to collapse



Then get here (an older post of mine) and do the connection with the watch as described there, then in hyperterminal give command

AT + EGMR = 1, 7, " here you write your imei " 

press enter and that's all


----------



## jeebob (Apr 1, 2016)

Thanks Golem, will give it a try, though it was just sitting there for a long time without doing anything. I will try again though!

Also, this watch is supposed to have "vibrate alarm clock", mine doesnt. Does anyone know which firmware has this capability?

EDIT: Retesting and it still doesnt work, it just keeps searching! MTK6260A is the watch - perhaps it needs a different tool?


----------



## abdulghani162 (Apr 1, 2016)

*Readback length*

I have recover my imei thank you so much  Anyways, i want to change my watch face but when I tried to put the ROM inside the MTK editor, it shows nothing. Maybe i need to backup my watch again using readback. can you tell me what should i put on the readback length? This is my RAM test:

===============    Memory Detection Report     ===============

Internal RAM:

	Size = 0x0000D000 (52KB)

External RAM:

	Type = SRAM

	Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NOR Flash:

	Device ID = "[GigaDevice] GD25LQ32" (236)
	Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NAND Flash:

	ERROR: NAND Flash was not detected!

============		 RAM Test		 ============

Data Bus Test :
[D0][D1][D2][D3][D4][D5][D6][D7][D8][D9][D10][D11][D12][D13][D14][D15]
OK!

Address Bus Test :
[A1][A2][A3][A4][A5][A6][A7][A8][A9][A10][A11][A12][A13][A14][A15][A16][A17][A18][A19][A20][A21]
OK!

RAM Pattern Test :
Writing ...
	0x44332211, 
	0xA5A5A5A5, 
	0xA5A5A500, 
	0xA500A500, 
	0xA5000000, 
	0x00000000, 
	0xFFFF0000, 
	0xFFFFFFFF, 
OK!

Increment/Decrement Test :
Writing ...
OK!


----------



## jeebob (Apr 1, 2016)

Here is the error I am facing...


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 1, 2016)

abdulghani162 said:


> I have recover my imei thank you so much  Anyways, i want to change my watch face but when I tried to put the ROM inside the MTK editor, it shows nothing. Maybe i need to backup my watch again using readback. can you tell me what should i put on the readback length? This is my RAM test:
> 
> OK!

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, your watch is a clone, it has 0x00400000 (that means 32Mb) NOR flash memory, an original has 0x01000000 (means 128Mb) - for this type of watch the watch skin is not replaceable, sorry for bad news

---------- Post added at 11:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 AM ----------




jeebob said:


> Thanks Golem, will give it a try, though it was just sitting there for a long time without doing anything. I will try again though!
> 
> Also, this watch is supposed to have "vibrate alarm clock", mine doesnt. Does anyone know which firmware has this capability?
> 
> EDIT: Retesting and it still doesnt work, it just keeps searching! MTK6260A is the watch - perhaps it needs a different tool?

Click to collapse



So you have loaded a scatter file, phone is turned off, you made the connection to usb after you give the command in flash tool and still keeps waiting, that's weird! As I can notice your watch is visible in com 3 so everything has to work, check in options/backup and restore and make sure to set on no action


----------



## Gloowa (Apr 1, 2016)

**

Unfortunately format doesn't change anything.  I use total format from flashtool.


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 1, 2016)

Gloowa said:


> Unfortunately format doesn't change anything.  I use total format from flashtool.

Click to collapse



then all things are pointing to a single direction, your watch has a hardware issue - you still can try firmware from collection we have here


----------



## jeebob (Apr 1, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Unfortunately, your watch is a clone, it has 0x00400000 (that means 32Mb) NOR flash memory, an original has 0x01000000 (means 128Mb) - for this type of watch the watch skin is not replaceable, sorry for bad news
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sadly, already done and it failed.

I am about to install an XP Virtual machine, and will try that... otherwise I will send it back for a replacement!


----------



## jeebob (Apr 1, 2016)

Finally! I have managed to get it to detect, using your advice in post: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=64645017&postcount=82

I was trying the APlus and now just tried to readback and it failed... this only worked when I set your modified bin file, if I try to use the APLUS file it doesnt work at all...

Pulled back the results of the test:


```
===============    Memory Detection Report     ===============

Internal RAM:

	Size = 0x0000D000 (52KB)

External RAM:

	Type = SRAM

	Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NOR Flash:

	Device ID = "[GigaDevice] GD25LQ64" (237)
	Size = 0x00800000 (8MB/64Mb)

NAND Flash:

	ERROR: NAND Flash was not detected!

============		 RAM Test		 ============

Data Bus Test :
[D0][D1][D2][D3][D4][D5][D6][D7][D8][D9][D10][D11][D12][D13][D14][D15]
OK!

Address Bus Test :
[A1][A2][A3][A4][A5][A6][A7][A8][A9][A10][A11][A12][A13][A14][A15][A16][A17][A18][A19][A20][A21]
OK!

RAM Pattern Test :
Writing ...
	0x44332211, 
	0xA5A5A5A5, 
	0xA5A5A500, 
	0xA500A500, 
	0xA5000000, 
	0x00000000, 
	0xFFFF0000, 
	0xFFFFFFFF, 
OK!

Increment/Decrement Test :
Writing ...
OK!
```

EDIT: and I think that is the issue.... 0x00400000 and not 0x01000000


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 1, 2016)

jeebob said:


> Finally! I have managed to get it to detect, using your advice in post: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=64645017&postcount=82
> 
> I was trying the APlus and now just tried to readback and it failed... this only worked when I set your modified bin file, if I try to use the APLUS file it doesnt work at all...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



then do readback with length of 0x00800000


----------



## jeebob (Apr 1, 2016)

would that allow me to write one of these other firmware' (such as APLUS) or would that kill the watch?

Readback of 0x00800000 attached and also the report:



> ===============    Memory Detection Report     ===============
> 
> Internal RAM:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 1, 2016)

jeebob said:


> would that allow me to write one of these other firmware' (such as APLUS) or would that kill the watch?
> 
> Readback of 0x00800000 attached and also the report:

Click to collapse



You lost me! What are you doing there? I said to load a scatter file from a compatible firmware, so do it, that means go in collection, there you find a folder special for 64Mb firmwares
Please read careful why is needed that readback (it is a special thread for that!) - just do that readback before to do ANYTHING, just when you have the file and you check it and you're SURE is ok, ONLY then do a next step, no matter what this step means for you


----------



## jeebob (Apr 1, 2016)

Sorry I have had a bit of an information overload, I have read through all pages of the GT08 and am trying to read through this entire thread,  sorry for misunderstanding.

Unfortunately I am unsure where the 64MB firmware is uploaded to. I will have a look through the thread (if you could point me to it that would be most helpful!) and I will try that and let you know the outcome!

Do you know if any of these other firmware allow for a vibrate alarm clock, or would that require a specific app being loaded to the watch?


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 1, 2016)

jeebob said:


> Sorry I have had a bit of an information overload, I have read through all pages of the GT08 and am trying to read through this entire thread,  sorry for misunderstanding.
> 
> Unfortunately I am unsure where the 64MB firmware is uploaded to. I will have a look through the thread (if you could point me to it that would be most helpful!) and I will try that and let you know the outcome!
> 
> Do you know if any of these other firmware allow for a vibrate alarm clock, or would that require a specific app being loaded to the watch?

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/sma.../readback-extractor-mtk6260-firmware-t3289272
http://forum.xda-developers.com/smartwatch/other-smartwatches/mtk6260-firmwares-t3306203

all mtk watches I've seen by now had option for <vib only> alarm, I didn't check yet a 64Mb one


----------



## Antonyusumut (Apr 3, 2016)

---------- Post added at 04:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:22 PM ----------




Golem_ said:


> - my advice - if you try it in linux is painfully complex - another advice - install XP SP3, it proved that flash tool works flawlessly
> 
> 1. Here at this link you find anything about this matter, do not get anything from elsewhere
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am following you guys from couple of months behind. Have just my Dz09 little more than a week ago and achieved to change watchface process thanks this answer. Thank you Golem otherwise, I could easily send my watch to garbage. And luckily tge firmware in googledrive was fit in my watch. 
Starting to deep dive topic I realized that I have to have full dump of readback it will be a next for me later on. Indeed I was doing it mac bootcamp windows 8 with usb 3 and that was even more dangerous )) 
But I think we should little more explicit when it comes to share information. Anyway,  thanks all of you for every single tips.  

Consequently, another question. Do we able change walpaper somehow?


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 3, 2016)

Antonyusumut said:


> Consequently, another question. Do we able change walpaper somehow?

Click to collapse




Yes


----------



## jeebob (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi Golem_

I have tried as you suggested with the 64MB ram options, but it doesnt seem to work. When I try to use the scatter file from the 64MB, it doesnt read the device and shows the attached error...


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 4, 2016)

jeebob said:


> Hi Golem_
> 
> I have tried as you suggested with the 64MB ram options, but it doesnt seem to work. When I try to use the scatter file from the 64MB, it doesnt read the device and shows the attached error...

Click to collapse



yet you have a 64Mb flash memory, what version of flash tool is that?


----------



## jeebob (Apr 4, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> yet you have a 64Mb flash memory, what version of flash tool is that?

Click to collapse



There are a number of versions, so here is the about screen.


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 4, 2016)

jeebob said:


> There are a number of versions, so here is the about screen.

Click to collapse



try 5.15.16


----------



## jeebob (Apr 4, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> try 5.15.16

Click to collapse



That did the trick!!!

So, next step is to mark Backup and Preserve data I would presume....

Then load a new image and see what goes!


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 4, 2016)

jeebob said:


> That did the trick!!!
> 
> So, next step is to mark Backup and Preserve data I would presume....
> 
> Then load a new image and see what goes!

Click to collapse



Do a readback from 0x00000000 with length of 0x00800000, after with readback extractor app rebuild your original firmware from readback file, and if everything goes well you can try install firmwares on 64Mb or change watch skins


----------



## jeebob (Apr 4, 2016)

OK so on my device, I have loaded the following...

This is when I was using MTK_AllInOne_DA.bin as the download agent... All of these have two screens in one (only on the top half and no sense of touch...

1) DZ09 firmware kit on 64Mb from jamesbond857 -
2) DZ-09 firmware 64Mb from yolesz -
3) DZ09 firmware kit on 64Mb from DJ_Tomato - T
4) DZ09 firmware kit on 64Mb from kzaf - 
5) -XDA mtk6261 firmware on 64Mb from Blandroid

---------- Post added at 11:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 AM ----------




Golem_ said:


> Do a readback from 0x00000000 with length of 0x00800000, after with readback extractor app rebuild your original firmware from readback file, and if everything goes well you can try install firmwares on 64Mb or change watch skins

Click to collapse



What files do I need to access to do the rebuild, I ran the ReadBack and it didnt seemingly put any files anywhere, but when I ran the download, it did a backup of the NVRAM....


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 4, 2016)

jeebob said:


> OK so on my device, I have loaded the following...
> 
> This is when I was using MTK_AllInOne_DA.bin as the download agent... All of these have two screens in one (only on the top half and no sense of touch...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Man, you're just unbelievable, I'm telling you of days to be careful, very careful with these things, you already flashed other firmwares before to do the readback of your own firmware, i really have no words. . . "Congratulations", most probably now you'll have to wait for somebody with similar firmware as yours to deploy his firmware here in our collection. . .


----------



## jeebob (Apr 4, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Man, you're just unbelievable, I'm telling you of days to be careful, very careful with these things, you already flashed other firmwares before to do the readback of your own firmware, i really have no words. . . "Congratulations", most probably now you'll have to wait for somebody with similar firmware as yours to deploy his firmware here in our collection. . .

Click to collapse



I did do a readback, and it came back with the circle saying action completed. the only file that seemed to be updated was this one attached. But, when I run it through your Readback Extractor, it says its not a valid file.

I was expecting it (the flash tool) to create a folder, which was not created...


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 4, 2016)

jeebob said:


> I did do a readback, and it came back with the circle saying action completed. the only file that seemed to be updated was this one attached. But, when I run it through your Readback Extractor, it says its not a valid file.
> 
> I was expecting it (the flash tool) to create a folder, which was not created...

Click to collapse



Man, your readback dump is wrong wrong, of course my app denied to load and process, in the readback extractor thread is a full description step by step. When you saw that my app shows an error you had to stop any action in order to avoid bricking your watch and to ask me until finding the right answer - that's why I'm here
NVRAM backUP is regarding backup for settings and things like this
Now, unfortunately, I have no answers for you


----------



## jeebob (Apr 4, 2016)

Trying to Format the device, and even formatting does not seem to remove the new firmware... 

Good job I already have another watch coming to me tomorrow though I suppose.

Its a shame, I guess not knowing what to look out for after the readback, that didnt help, perhaps my own eagerness... All I can do now, is keep flashing firmware.

If I format the watch with a total format, and then run the installers, do you think that might help to recover it?


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 4, 2016)

jeebob said:


> Trying to Format the device, and even formatting does not seem to remove the new firmware...
> 
> Good job I already have another watch coming to me tomorrow though I suppose.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



How to recover something when you wrote already something else over? No, the format will not do any good, but hey, already you f****d it, do format or anything you like


----------



## jeebob (Apr 4, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> How to recover something when you wrote already something else over? No, the format will not do any good, but hey, already you f****d it, do format or anything you like

Click to collapse



ah well, stuff happens! I did the readback and thought it was successful, I didnt realise the file was not meant to be 2kb... Perhaps someone somewhere will have the original file, who knows... But either way, it looks like the new firmwares I am trying to load are not taking affect...


----------



## jeebob (Apr 4, 2016)

Here are all the details of my watch, in case someone somewhere has or has seen a copy of the firmware....


```
[VERSION]
NX9_v2_1_ZH_DZ09_IPS_64_T1_L3_C4_G4_B_20160127
[BRANCH]
11CW1352MP
GPLUS61A_11C_NX9
Build: BUILD_NO
[BUILD TIME]
2016/01/27 11:11
[MRE VERSION] 3100
HAL_VERNO:
```

This if I am not mistaken is exactly the same as DJ Tomato's, which I have tried to reload onto my watch and its still full of errors...


----------



## jeebob (Apr 5, 2016)

Well, my replacement turned up today, I was hoping it would be the same and I could clone it and put it back to the original.... No such luck!

Seems the replacement is a 4/32 and not an 8/64.... 

Ah well. If anyone does happen to have the correct firmware I would appreciate it.


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 5, 2016)

jeebob said:


> Well, my replacement turned up today, I was hoping it would be the same and I could clone it and put it back to the original.... No such luck!
> 
> Seems the replacement is a 4/32 and not an 8/64....
> 
> Ah well. If anyone does happen to have the correct firmware I would appreciate it.

Click to collapse



4/32 is a fake, send it back - it is kinda U8 wearing dz09 shell


----------



## jeebob (Apr 5, 2016)

agreed entirely. Different seller name on ebay who sold it, but they are the exact same supplier as the first watch!


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 5, 2016)

jeebob said:


> agreed entirely. Different seller name on ebay who sold it, but they are the exact same supplier as the first watch!

Click to collapse



Turn back to him and tell him to send you a real one, most of guys here around did the same


----------



## jeebob (Apr 5, 2016)

I have done, he claims they are all genuine stock, so I am going to open a dispute with ebay!


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 5, 2016)

jeebob said:


> I have done, he claims they are all genuine stock, so I am going to open a dispute with ebay!

Click to collapse



give me please the page you bought this watch


----------



## jeebob (Apr 5, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> give me please the page you bought this watch

Click to collapse



This was the first watch which has now been returned.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301819565572?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

This is the one I bought a few days ago, different named seller on ebay, but has the same returns address.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bluetooth...181988459848?ssPageName=ADME:X:RRIRTB:GB:3160


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 5, 2016)

jeebob said:


> This was the first watch which has now been returned.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/301819565572?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So, this is the description taken from second link:

CPU	MTK6260A
Memory	128M+64M ;Support max 32GB TF card
Sim Card	Single SIM Card

Tell him to send you 6260A (not 6261DA) and 128Mb+64Mb (instead 32Mb+4Mb)


----------



## jeebob (Apr 5, 2016)

to be honest I dont think I can trust these people any further than I can throw them!

I think I might just send it back, get my money back, and if anyone can send me a link to an genuine purchase that is guaranteed, then I will look to buy one of those!


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## jeebob (Apr 5, 2016)

I sent this long rant to the idiots who were selling me crap.

I apologise if any single part of this is against forum rules, but I was exceptionally annoyed!!! perhaps it will give you a laugh I dont know!



> TONY, would you please read the words I have typed.
> 
> If I had taken the watch to a post office, I would have got proof of postage... I did not take it to the post office, I walked to my nearest postbox, which was at the bottom of my road. I then placed the watch in its packaging, with several stamps to cover first class postage, through the opening of the postbox, and it fell down into the postbox, on top of quite a few letters. It sounded like it may have fallen about half way down.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 5, 2016)

jeebob said:


> I sent this long rant to the idiots who were selling me crap.
> 
> I apologise if any single part of this is against forum rules, but I was exceptionally annoyed!!! perhaps it will give you a laugh I dont know!

Click to collapse



I appreciate your style, you have earned indeed my respect!


----------



## jeebob (Apr 5, 2016)

haha, well I am glad you enjoyed it!

Some people just make my blood boil!


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 5, 2016)

jeebob said:


> haha, well I am glad you enjoyed it!
> 
> Some people just make my blood boil!

Click to collapse



Man, lately (last two months) the market is flooded by clones, I've met here (and other sites) at least 20+ guys having exactly same problem as yours. . .


----------



## timboger (Apr 6, 2016)

jeebob said:


> Here are all the details of my watch, in case someone somewhere has or has seen a copy of the firmware....
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



I have the same firmware. I tried DJ tomato's and it wouldn't work. If you send me your email I will send you my firmware. It may work.


----------



## Antonyusumut (Apr 6, 2016)

subzero401 said:


> Ok, Scatter file was the key!!
> FLASHTOOL ERROR: S_BROM_DOWNLOAD_EPP_FAIL(2036)
> I have achieved the green ring, now on to the next steps..
> thanks for the continuing help!
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Subzero, I am having same error on RAM Test process. Not manage to green circle.
 FLASHTOOL ERROR: S_BROM_DOWNLOAD_EPP_FAIL(2036)
[EPP[Flashtool environment preparation failed
It may be caused from DRAM initilaization failed.

I test in 2 different computer win8 and win7 same result. How did you manage to fix it?


----------



## subzero401 (Apr 6, 2016)

Antonyusumut said:


> Hi Subzero, I am having same error on RAM Test process. Not manage to green circle.
> FLASHTOOL ERROR: S_BROM_DOWNLOAD_EPP_FAIL(2036)
> [EPP[Flashtool environment preparation failed
> It may be caused from DRAM initilaization failed.
> ...

Click to collapse



I loaded a scatter/config "config_mtk6260.cfg" file that is compatible with my firmware.
try different ones from Golem_'s archive, https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B_hRh3DjuBoeblBsakZfUWFCeGM&usp=sharing , till you find a match.


----------



## mauve02 (Apr 7, 2016)

*Related watch MT6260*

Hi,
I'm posting this message here after I pm'd Golem_ about a watch I got. It's a Polaroid Pwatch (or TimeZero or Topaz depending on the market for which it was released), and it's a Wime Wi-Watch M5 clone. Although it doesn't come with all the bells and whistles of a DZ09, it's internally a close cousin. I'd love to mod a couple of things inside, and to do that safely I wish to backup the original firmware. That shouldn't be a big deal, but the trouble so far is I haven't been able to locate an original firmware file anywhere, neither for that specific model, nor for a m5. I've found 2 or 3 links with google, but they are all dead now. And without an image, I don't have a scatter file to do a readback on my own model. I foolishly thought maybe Droid tools could help me rebuild a scatter file, but of course this watch runs Nucleus, and can't connect to adb, so it doesn't work. Nevertheless, I managed to hook it up to Maui Meta. I tried not to scratch every options for fear of wiping areas I didn't want to touch, but the "Get Version" index tells me :
__________
[version]
Baseband chip version=MT6260
ECO version=
DSP firmware version=2000.00.00
DSP patch version=1.0
Software version=W002D_P_ALPHA_03_V03_140317
Hardware version=NEOTEL60A_BU1_11B_HW
Melody version=Unknown
___________
I also could read the hidden FAT partition, some files inside obviously pertaining to the nvram, but I don't know what to make of it.

My question now is to know if there's a way to somehow extract, recreate, build or copy from another firmware a valid scatter file for that model ? Once I have a readback, I'm fairly sure it could be turned into a valid image, and then I would stop pestering that forum 

Thanks in advance for any pointer you could give me, or advice on using Maui to extract more important info if need be.

Cheers,
M.


----------



## Antonyusumut (Apr 7, 2016)

subzero401 said:


> I loaded a scatter/config "config_mtk6260.cfg" file that is compatible with my firmware.
> try different ones from Golem_'s archive, https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B_hRh3DjuBoeblBsakZfUWFCeGM&usp=sharing , till you find a match.

Click to collapse



Thank you very much for link I will take look and inform whether I achieved.


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 7, 2016)

mauve02 said:


> Hi,
> 
> __________
> [version]
> ...

Click to collapse



it is a mtk6260 so in order to get a readback it has to work with a dz09 scatter.
use flash tool 5.1516


----------



## krazyace35 (Apr 7, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> it is a mtk6260 so in order to get a readback it has to work with a dz09 scatter.
> use flash tool 5.1516

Click to collapse



How would I find what model DZ09 I have? I purchased it on Amazon and received it Tuesday. I have looked everywhere on the watch trying to find it, also I looked in the description on Amazon but it only says it's a DZ09.


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 7, 2016)

krazyace35 said:


> How would I find what model DZ09 I have? I purchased it on Amazon and received it Tuesday. I have looked everywhere on the watch trying to find it, also I looked in the description on Amazon but it only says it's a DZ09.

Click to collapse



Doing a RAM test and a readback (deploying all flash memory content into your computer), all these in flash tool, you'll know for sure what kind of type/model you have


----------



## znop (Apr 8, 2016)

*I'll be getting my DZ09 this Saturday but...*



Golem_ said:


> Doing a RAM test and a readback (deploying all flash memory content into your computer), all these in flash tool, you'll know for sure what kind of type/model you have

Click to collapse



My first post   I have been looking to buy an affordable smartwatch for for some time now -- and, while "window wishing" yesterday I spotted what I thought was a fraudulent/mock smartwatch in the window of the most unlikeliest of stores (they sell gloves, hats, and other brick-a-brac).  On first inspection the box in the window was quite small and unobtrusive but, was describe by a model number that I immediately googled on my "HTC Desire 626s" smartphone -- and, what came up shocked the hell out of me! 

*Luxsure® Smartwatch DZ09 Bluetooth Smart Watch Wrist Wrap Watch Phone Micro SIM Card with Camera Touch Screen for Samsung Galaxy S4/S5/S6, HTC and iPhone 5, iPhone 6/6 PLUS Smartphones(Gold).* 

So, I went inside, ask to see it, turned it on, and it worked.  I didn't feel the need to tell the sales clerk what she had or jinx my self out of a purchase.  Needless to say I can't wait to pick it up this weekend a find out which one is actually in the box,  so I can return to this thread and apply some of the tips I'v read in the last 74 pages and contribute to the discussion.  And, to think I've been a member here since 2011 :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 8, 2016)

znop said:


> My first post   I have been looking to buy an affordable smartwatch for for some time now -- and, while "window wishing" yesterday I spotted what I thought was a fraudulent/mock smartwatch in the window of the most unlikeliest of stores (they sell gloves, hats, and other brick-a-brac).  On first inspection the box in the window was quite small and unobtrusive but, was describe by a model number that I immediately googled on my "HTC Desire 626s" smartphone -- and, what came up shocked the hell out of me!
> 
> *Luxsure® Smartwatch DZ09 Bluetooth Smart Watch Wrist Wrap Watch Phone Micro SIM Card with Camera Touch Screen for Samsung Galaxy S4/S5/S6, HTC and iPhone 5, iPhone 6/6 PLUS Smartphones(Gold).*
> 
> So, I went inside, ask to see it, turned it on, and it worked.  I didn't feel the need to tell the sales clerk what she had or jinx my self out of a purchase.  Needless to say I can't wait to pick it up this weekend a find out which one is actually in the box,  so I can return to this thread and apply some of the tips I'v read in the last 74 pages and contribute to the discussion.  And, to think I've been a member here since 2011 :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Welcome my friend!


----------



## znop (Apr 8, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Welcome my friend!

Click to collapse



Danke...  Now, if I could only come across a method to root my HTC Desire 626s phone


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 8, 2016)

znop said:


> Danke...  Now, if I could only come across a method to root my HTC Desire 626s phone

Click to collapse



I'm sure you can find around best method


----------



## krazyace35 (Apr 9, 2016)

znop said:


> Danke...  Now, if I could only come across a method to root my HTC Desire 626s phone

Click to collapse



Have you tried Kingroot? Check out this video https://youtu.be/BPHQM0BE7WE 


Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## gon_meireles (Apr 9, 2016)

*DZ09*

Hi! I was following niezarmsan.blogspot instructions to flash my DZ09 and missed one very important spet wich was making a backup of my original rom file correctly and clicked on Download buttom without unmarking Format Fat option and now my watch is with the screen inverted (screen is in normal position but to tap the buttons I have to click in inverse position and up side down). 
Also lost my EMEI (but i have written it down in a papper) and the watch is not charging battery!
I am a newbie in flashing and really would be greatfull to somebody who can help me to restore my watch rom.
I am also waiting for another watch exactly from the same seller wich is going to a friend of mine and maybe i could backup its rom so i could flash is to my watch?

Please help! Thank you!


----------



## znop (Apr 9, 2016)

krazyace35 said:


> Have you tried Kingroot? Check out this video https://youtu.be/BPHQM0BE7WE
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm trying it now...  Although, a poster in this thread [http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/general/list-kingroot-support-htc-t3107662] said it did not work.  O'k, Kingo Root v3.1 hung at 40% for about 5 minutes, again at 45% for 8 minutes, again at 70% for 5 minutes, then crashed at 90% after 10 minutes to a black screen and locked up :crying: Preforming hard reboot...  No root  but phone still works :angel:  I gonna run Antutu to make sure all is well and quit while I'm ahead...  I need the to test my new toy [https://gadgetunlocker.com/tag/dz09-smartwatch-review/] tomorrow.


----------



## znop (Apr 9, 2016)

Here is a link to another "*source*" on how to root the HTC 626c Desire.

Definitely check out the link to "*Tips of Hidden Secret Codes For Android Mobile*".


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 9, 2016)

gon_meireles said:


> Hi! I was following niezarmsan.blogspot instructions to flash my DZ09 and missed one very important spet wich was making a backup of my original rom file correctly and clicked on Download buttom without unmarking Format Fat option and now my watch is with the screen inverted (screen is in normal position but to tap the buttons I have to click in inverse position and up side down).
> Also lost my EMEI (but i have written it down in a papper) and the watch is not charging battery!
> I am a newbie in flashing and really would be greatfull to somebody who can help me to restore my watch rom.
> I am also waiting for another watch exactly from the same seller wich is going to a friend of mine and maybe i could backup its rom so i could flash is to my watch?
> ...

Click to collapse



until you get the new watch you can play flashing 40+ firmwares from here - most probably you'll find one match for your hardware
when the new watch is coming get here and follow the steps, in this way you rebuild the original firmware kit you can flash (download) after in the first watch


----------



## element2 (Apr 10, 2016)

ecb5 said:


> when i try to load scatter/cfg file.
> like this one 4PDA DZ09 2nd from vovanleon MOD WF
> 
> i am using FlashTool_v5.1516.00 on win10
> ...

Click to collapse



Dear ecb5,

I had the same TS_01 Firmware on my watch and bricked it. Do you can help with a backup copy of your TS_01 FW? 
Thank you in advance!

Silvio


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 10, 2016)

element2 said:


> Dear ecb5,
> 
> I had the same TS_01 Firmware on my watch and bricked it. Do you can help with a backup copy of your TS_01 FW?
> Thank you in advance!
> ...

Click to collapse



Get here in the firmware collection, you'll find as well the ecb5's firmware


----------



## znop (Apr 10, 2016)

Niezarmsan, I vaguely sure I saw a post that gave instructions on how to display or discover the model/verson and firmware of my DZ09 Smartwatch -- but I can't fine the post...  Can you help a brother out?


----------



## gon_meireles (Apr 10, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> until you get the new watch you can play flashing 40+ firmwares from here - most probably you'll find one match for your hardware
> when the new watch is coming get here and follow the steps, in this way you rebuild the original firmware kit you can flash (download) after in the first watch

Click to collapse



Should I mark or unmark the OTP box (parameters)?
Thank you.


----------



## krazyace35 (Apr 10, 2016)

znop said:


> Niezarmsan, I vaguely sure I saw a post that gave instructions on how to display or discover the model/verson and firmware of my DZ09 Smartwatch -- but I can't fine the post...  Can you help a brother out?

Click to collapse



Look here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=66247241

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 10, 2016)

gon_meireles said:


> Should I mark or unmark the OTP box (parameters)?
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



Leave it exactly as it is (unmarked)


----------



## gon_meireles (Apr 10, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Leave it exactly as it is (unmarked)

Click to collapse



I have tried flashing about 20+ firmwares of DZ09 and it happens to me allways the same thing: have to touch inverse way and up side down on the lcd to tap the menus I want.

Also tried by now 2 different GT08 firmwares and guess what? Problem solved!!!  LOL 

I guess my original ROM was based on some sort of a GT08 firmware...
Does that make any sense?


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 10, 2016)

gon_meireles said:


> I have tried flashing about 20+ firmwares of DZ09 and it happens to me allways the same thing: have to touch inverse way and up side down on the lcd to tap the menus I want.
> 
> Also tried by now 2 different GT08 firmwares and guess what? Problem solved!!!  LOL
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, it make sense, actually, there is no DZ09 or GT08 type of watches, the factory buys from mediatek a firmware based on the hardware they have (and the PCB core is almost the same) - the exterior shell is dz09 gt08 and so on, yet, I suppose there have to be some dz09 firmwares matching your hardware
Glad I could help, now you know for sure what you have to do (explained in the previous message) when you get the second watch - don't forget to post the readback dump here, some fellows around could find it useful


----------



## gon_meireles (Apr 10, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Yes, it make sense, actually, there is no DZ09 or GT08 type of watches, the factory buys from mediatek a firmware based on the hardware they have (and the PCB core is almost the same) - the exterior shell is dz09 gt08 and so on, yet, I suppose there have to be some dz09 firmwares matching your hardware
> Glad I could help, now you know for sure what you have to do (explained in the previous message) when you get the second watch - don't forget to post the readback dump here, some fellows around could find it useful

Click to collapse



Absolutely! I will try to do that.
If I have any problem I will ask your help. If I manage to get that rebuilt firmware I will post it here. Might be useful to someone else. Thank you so much for this forum and for your help! :good:


----------



## mauve02 (Apr 11, 2016)

*Managed to extract firmware, but can't extract readback...*

Hi,

Sorry for hijacking that thread again, but my watch (Wime WI-Watch M5 clone by Polaroid) is still giving me troubles. I finally managed to fetch a proper scatter file from a russian clone firmware that was compatible(Texet TW-200), I passed the ram test with flying colours [edit : Ok; I was being thick, please bear with me] So, at first, I had only dumped 8MB, but my flash is 32MB big, so of course, it didn't worked, although Readback extractor managed to verify about 50% of the image. I understood it after posting the first version of that message. I did another readback of the proper size (until offset 0x02000000), but this time Readback extractor complains "Binary data doesn't match mtk format - make sure you have a valid data file!" ; if I run MTK Res Editor on my dump, it seems to be complete, and now I even have the gifs for Polaroid brand, and the various strings of text. Did I miss something ? Is 32MB too big for Readback extractor to handle ? I can provide the dump for analyse, if need be. 

[edit 2] Following up on my intuition, I did a partial dump of only 16MB (0x01000000), and Readback Extractor seemed happy as a clam, it verified it up to 100% without errors, but when I tried to rebuild the actual firmware, it threw its hands in the air at some point with a "something went wrong" error. So yep, it seems to choke on too big dumps.

TIA,

M.


----------



## gon_meireles (Apr 11, 2016)

gon_meireles said:


> Absolutely! I will try to do that.
> If I have any problem I will ask your help. If I manage to get that rebuilt firmware I will post it here. Might be useful to someone else. Thank you so much for this forum and for your help! :good:

Click to collapse



How do I use Serial Number Writter Tool? Can you help me please?
I have the original IMEI from my watch written in a piece of papper. 
Wich file should I choose in the "MD1_DB" in Serial Number Writter Tool?
Do I connect the watch only after running the program or before? Wich options should I mark?
Thank you.


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 11, 2016)

mauve02 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry for hijacking that thread again, but my watch (Wime WI-Watch M5 clone by Polaroid) is still giving me troubles. I finally managed to fetch a proper scatter file from a russian clone firmware that was compatible(Texet TW-200), I passed the ram test with flying colours [edit : Ok; I was being thick, please bear with me] So, at first, I had only dumped 8MB, but my flash is 32MB big, so of course, it didn't worked, although Readback extractor managed to verify about 50% of the image. I understood it after posting the first version of that message. I did another readback of the proper size (until offset 0x02000000), but this time Readback extractor complains "Binary data doesn't match mtk format - make sure you have a valid data file!" ; if I run MTK Res Editor on my dump, it seems to be complete, and now I even have the gifs for Polaroid brand, and the various strings of text. Did I miss something ? Is 32MB too big for Readback extractor to handle ? I can provide the dump for analyse, if need be.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, you are right, the app doesn't accept 32Mb, I've made a small update for you - be aware - I've made this in blind, I didn't test it in any way, for any case send me the readback dump
So check the attachment and let me know how it worked for you


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 11, 2016)

gon_meireles said:


> How do I use Serial Number Writter Tool? Can you help me please?
> I have the original IMEI from my watch written in a piece of papper.
> Wich file should I choose in the "MD1_DB" in Serial Number Writter Tool?
> Do I connect the watch only after running the program or before? Wich options should I mark?
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



For  "MD1_DB" you should choose a  BPLGUI file you find in the firmware kit folder. If the firmware doesn't contain this file you can "borrow one" from another firmware, for gt08 you can steal one from here
After you choose that file press save, press start, write the imei number, wait until you see "wait for usb insert" message, connect the phone (as for flash tool the phone is turned off) and. . . that's all
If your computer has bluetooth, there is a simpler method (my preferred) - get here (older post of mine), do the steps described there and in the end do in hyperterminal : 

AT + EGMR = 1, 7, " imei "

here the imei is the 15 digits number you have
Let me know how it worked


----------



## mauve02 (Apr 11, 2016)

*Firmware sent*

Firmware sent in PM, Golem_, thank you so much for your work !!

M.


----------



## pajarskiukas (Apr 11, 2016)

*I cant use fb and twitter*

hi I have DZ09, cant use fb and twitter and send sms via Bluetooth wit s7edge. why if I try start fb I get "Host not found" how to fix this?


----------



## lozweezy (Apr 11, 2016)

pajarskiukas said:


> hi I have DZ09, cant use fb and twitter and send sms via Bluetooth wit s7edge. why if I try start fb I get "Host not found" how to fix this?

Click to collapse



Hiya, I'm no expert but I think you can only use FB  and twitter etc. If you have your simply card in the watch itself. 
Sorry if I've got the wrong end of the stick. Lol


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 11, 2016)

mauve02 said:


> Firmware sent in PM, Golem_, thank you so much for your work !!
> 
> M.

Click to collapse



I have received the NOR flash dump as well as the TW firmwares
Good news, my "patch" is working (checked manually in hex if all things are ok)
As about those TW, even if they are designed to be deployed on a 32Mb flash yet they are small as they were made for a 16Mb flash, we'll see what about when you'll test them (int_bootloader - kinda BIOS for computers -  is purely identical with the original)
You have made very correct suppositions, the watch backgrounds and so on are hard coded, but in reverse engineering is a saying, what you can't see for sure you can smell, so good news again, I "smelled" where they are located and what's their size, so we can mark them and see what about them (at this stage you have to help me some testing my "deeds")


----------



## pajarskiukas (Apr 11, 2016)

lozweezy said:


> Hiya, I'm no expert but I think you can only use FB  and twitter etc. If you have your simply card in the watch itself.
> Sorry if I've got the wrong end of the stick. Lol

Click to collapse



I have sim in watch. and then I get this error.


----------



## znop (Apr 11, 2016)

krazyace35 said:


> Look here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=66247241
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I'm stuck on stupid here...  I can't find the "Flash tool" function -- is it an app/software?


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## krazyace35 (Apr 11, 2016)

znop said:


> I'm stuck on stupid here...  I can't find the "Flash tool" function -- is it an app/software?

Click to collapse



Check out these two links for the tools you need and a guide on flashing firmware 

ReadBack Extractor mtk6260A
http://forum.xda-developers.com/sma.../readback-extractor-mtk6260-firmware-t3289272

Flash tool
http://niezarmsan.blogspot.my/2015/12/how-to-install-firmware-on-dz09-mtk6260.html?m=1

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## mauve02 (Apr 11, 2016)

*It works !*

I had little doubts, but nonetheless, it's always good when things go according to plans. So, Golem_, I confirm your patch on Readback Extractor performs flawlessly, I rebuilt my firmware without a hitch, and I downloaded it back to the watch with flashtool. Uneventful, which is good. 

Now, I'm going to test one of those russian fw I gave you this morning, for the heck of it and because I find some of the apps have a better look, but my main focus is to radically mod the firmware, look and sounds if possible, so I'll get back to you for pointers on how to find the media ressources amongst the flash image. I'd really like to dig into that subject a bit, and I'm not foreign to hexeditors and splicing binary data (although last I did that was in my teens, a couple decades ago, but I'm itching to give it a go). 

Anyway, thanks!

M.


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 11, 2016)

mauve02 said:


> I had little doubts, but nonetheless, it's always good when things go according to plans. So, Golem_, I confirm your patch on Readback Extractor performs flawlessly, I rebuilt my firmware without a hitch, and I downloaded it back to the watch with flashtool. Uneventful, which is good.
> 
> Now, I'm going to test one of those russian fw I gave you this morning, for the heck of it and because I find some of the apps have a better look, but my main focus is to radically mod the firmware, look and sounds if possible, so I'll get back to you for pointers on how to find the media ressources amongst the flash image. I'd really like to dig into that subject a bit, and I'm not foreign to hexeditors and splicing binary data (although last I did that was in my teens, a couple decades ago, but I'm itching to give it a go).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My opinion about TW - by my experience, I have big doubts that, even though your watch has same PCB, the peripheral hardware (display and so on) has any similarities, yet worth a try
In order to change some graphics in your watch tomorrow I will insert markers in your firmware and you'll have to flash some


----------



## mauve02 (Apr 11, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> My opinion about TW - by my experience, I have big doubts that, even though your watch has same PCB, the peripheral hardware (display and so on) has any similarities, yet worth a try
> In order to change some graphics in your watch tomorrow I will insert markers in your firmware and you'll have to flash some

Click to collapse



Well, I just did it, I flashed TW v. 2.0, and it's exactly the same watch. Screen, touchpanel, BT, everything works exactly the same, and honestly, even better. GUI is smoother, and the android companion application connects faster to the watch, without fussing like it did with the original FW. Applications are exactly the same. Much better firmware, as it seems.

[edit] trouble is, after playing somewhat with it, the watch firmware is better, but the companion application is a worthless piece of sh..., so as the watch functionality relies mostly on it, I have little option but stick to the original Polaroid FW for the time being as the apps are not cross-compatible between watch firmwares. The dream would have been Texet FW + Pwatch app, but they don't speak...

M.


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 12, 2016)

mauve02 said:


> Well, I just did it, I flashed TW v. 2.0, and it's exactly the same watch. Screen, touchpanel, BT, everything works exactly the same, and honestly, even better. GUI is smoother, and the android companion application connects faster to the watch, without fussing like it did with the original FW. Applications are exactly the same. Much better firmware, as it seems.
> 
> [edit] trouble is, after playing somewhat with it, the watch firmware is better, but the companion application is a worthless piece of sh..., so as the watch functionality relies mostly on it, I have little option but stick to the original Polaroid FW for the time being as the apps are not cross-compatible between watch firmwares. The dream would have been Texet FW + Pwatch app, but they don't speak...
> 
> M.

Click to collapse



Ok, then we'll keep on modding the original firmware


----------



## ksquared_au (Apr 12, 2016)

Has any one managed to create the "Customised 7 PIN connection for FM radio usage?

Cheers


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 12, 2016)

ksquared_au said:


> Has any one managed to create the "Customised 7 PIN connection for FM radio usage?
> 
> Cheers

Click to collapse



if you connect any otg cable radio starts to work


----------



## alcor6 (Apr 12, 2016)

*Which FW ??*

Hello all ! 
Sorry for my engligh im french 
I tried several firmware and they do not work. I suppose that my DZ09 is a clone. The chipset is 6260A.
The actual FW is nice but i can't change wallpaper, for example 
[VERSION] HX_106KA_S1_LANGA
[BRANCH] 11BW1308MP X9
BUILD : BUILD_NO
[BUILD TIME] 2015/12/29 17:24
[MRE VERSION] 3100
MOTION_SENSOR  : BM A250_I2C
TOUCH_PANEL : CTP_HSIMOBILE_MRE55_DEMO_BB_FT6206
CAMER : BF3A01_SERIAL
Thank you for your help !


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 12, 2016)

alcor6 said:


> Hello all !
> Sorry for my engligh im french
> I tried several firmware and they do not work. I suppose that my DZ09 is a clone. The chipset is 6260A.
> The actual FW is nice but i can't change wallpaper, for example
> ...

Click to collapse



Reading your info it doesn't look like your watch is a clone or something like that, come up with the firmware, maybe I can unlock your watch skins


----------



## alcor6 (Apr 12, 2016)

thx Golem 
how can i send my ROM ?
and it seems that it's a 32mb NOR, that is cause i think it's a clone


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 12, 2016)

alcor6 said:


> thx Golem
> how can i send my ROM ?
> and it seems that it's a 32mb NOR, that is cause i think it's a clone

Click to collapse



if NOR flash is a 32Mb (0x00400000) then for sure it is a clone and in this case you're right, no replaceable graphics, weird thing is that the parameters posted by you are exactly the same as in a firmware of 128Mb


----------



## alcor6 (Apr 12, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> if NOR flash is a 32Mb (0x00400000) then for sure it is a clone and in this case you're right, no replaceable graphics, weird thing is that the parameters posted by you are exactly the same as in a firmware of 128Mb

Click to collapse



Yes..
The problem it is that today flashtool does not want to work to make a check of the memory   
here is my ROM : h t t p s : // w w w .dropbox.com/s/sxz2azlp2t8fxbt/ROM?dl=0


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 12, 2016)

alcor6 said:


> Yes..
> The problem it is that today flashtool does not want to work to make a check of the memory
> here is my ROM : h t t p s : // w w w .dropbox.com/s/sxz2azlp2t8fxbt/ROM?dl=0

Click to collapse



Man, the readback dump you have sent is a MOD one, where is yours, where is the original one (before any flashing)???


----------



## alcor6 (Apr 12, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Man, the readback dump you have sent is a MOD one, where is yours, where is the original one (before any flashing)???

Click to collapse



before any flashing ?... oupss
perhaps this one : h t t p s :// w w w .dropbox.com/s/gfodwck276wicv5/ROM_0?dl=0
or i deleted it  
i do a memory test :
===============    Memory Detection Report     ===============
Internal RAM:
	Size = 0x0000D000 (52KB)
External RAM:
	Type = SRAM
	Size = 0x00800000 (8MB/64Mb)
NOR Flash:
	Device ID = "[GigaDevice] GD25LQ128" (244)
	Size = 0x01000000 (16MB/128Mb)
NAND Flash:
ERROR: NAND Flash was not detected!


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 12, 2016)

alcor6 said:


> before any flashing ?... oupss
> perhaps this one : h t t p s :// w w w .dropbox.com/s/gfodwck276wicv5/ROM_0?dl=0
> or i deleted it
> i do a memory test :
> ...

Click to collapse



What can I tell you for sure (based on your RAM test) is that your watch in not a clone
On the other side, you've sent me a NOR flash dump from same firmware you've sent me before, this time not MOD'ed
I'm not sure what did you do there - your watch is working or not?


----------



## alcor6 (Apr 12, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> What can I tell you for sure (based on your RAM test) is that your watch in not a clone
> On the other side, you've sent me a NOR flash dump from same firmware you've sent me before, this time not MOD'ed
> I'm not sure what did you do there - your watch is working or not?

Click to collapse



yes the watch is working !
But only my firmware work, but no other firmware works, I tried at least 20
Here is my backup with readback2.0 : h t t p s :// w w w .dropbox.com/s/w6d8tac36ia9f38/BACKUP%20with%20READBACK%202.0.rar?dl=0


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 12, 2016)

alcor6 said:


> yes the watch is working !
> But only my firmware work, but no other firmware works, I tried at least 20
> Here is my backup with readback2.0 : h t t p s :// w w w .dropbox.com/s/w6d8tac36ia9f38/BACKUP%20with%20READBACK%202.0.rar?dl=0

Click to collapse



In this case, you can change easily your watchfaces, get here - tools, watchfaces and tutorial (attention - the ROM file is your FILE_01_mtk)


----------



## mauve02 (Apr 12, 2016)

*Driving me crazy...*

Ok, so, I've extracted the firmware, kept a safe copy, flashed it back to be sure, tried another fw, flashed back the original, changed a couple of images with MTK Res Editor, flashed again (it works), but of course, I want more ! And I can't find were the backgrounds and the very first boot picture are located. I've been looking for header-less gif, bmp, pure rgb, zipped rgb... came up empty handed. Don't know what to look for now. This is especially frustrating as the boot image is used 3 times : once at beginning of the boot, a second time just before the system becomes interactive, and a 3rd time when shutting down. The same image is present 3 times in the file, 2 are in plain sight (2nd stage boot and shutdown), one is hidden (very first image displayed). And I can't find it although I have a faithful copy ! Golem_ please, can you tell me how they are encoded ?

Thanks,
M.


----------



## alcor6 (Apr 12, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> In this case, you can change easily your watchfaces, get here - tools, watchfaces and tutorial (attention - the ROM file is your FILE_01_mtk)

Click to collapse



Thanks but I have already changed watchfaces, but it is the wallpapers which I wanted to change ! :laugh:
I do not have this function in my Rom, that's why I wanted to modify it


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 12, 2016)

mauve02 said:


> Ok, so, I've extracted the firmware, kept a safe copy, flashed it back to be sure, tried another fw, flashed back the original, changed a couple of images with MTK Res Editor, flashed again (it works), but of course, I want more ! And I can't find were the backgrounds and the very first boot picture are located. I've been looking for header-less gif, bmp, pure rgb, zipped rgb... came up empty handed. Don't know what to look for now. This is especially frustrating as the boot image is used 3 times : once at beginning of the boot, a second time just before the system becomes interactive, and a 3rd time when shutting down. The same image is present 3 times in the file, 2 are in plain sight (2nd stage boot and shutdown), one is hidden (very first image displayed). And I can't find it although I have a faithful copy ! Golem_ please, can you tell me how they are encoded ?
> 
> Thanks,
> M.

Click to collapse



Man, I thought I was clear, you made me read my previous post! I told you that the pictures are HARD CODED, that means coding decoding is made ONLY by hardware, exactly what is doing the videocard for our computers - as long as they are coded by watch, our computer will never be able to "see" them (there is no .dll for that format). I told you as well that already have discovered where they are (offset/size and so on) and it follows to mark them with visible graphs, in this way they become visible for computer and watch, you will flash this firmware, will make a list with markers, we get back to your firmware and create gif "phantoms" for those positions and tada - customizable firmware
Have some patience, these cannot be done manually in hex (for instance just 240x240 you have 45  hardcoded pictures) so I have to create subroutines for doing all this job

P.S. - in this way I have modded tens of types of mtk6260, mtk2502A and mtk2502C

---------- Post added at 01:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:05 PM ----------




alcor6 said:


> Thanks but I have already changed watchfaces, but it is the wallpapers which I wanted to change ! :laugh:
> I do not have this function in my Rom, that's why I wanted to modify it

Click to collapse



Ok, I will do the the necessary MOD for that


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## alcor6 (Apr 12, 2016)

> Ok, I will do the the necessary MOD for that

Click to collapse



ok thank you very much !!


----------



## mauve02 (Apr 12, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Man, I thought I was clear, you made me read my previous post! I told you that the pictures are HARD CODED, that means coding decoding is made ONLY by hardware, exactly what is doing the videocard for our computers - as long as they are coded by watch, our computer will never be able to "see" them (there is no .dll for that format). I told you as well that already have discovered where they are (offset/size and so on) and it follows to mark them with visible graphs, in this way they become visible for computer and watch, you will flash this firmware, will make a list with markers, we get back to your firmware and create gif "phantoms" for those positions and tada - customizable firmware
> Have some patience, these cannot be done manually in hex (for instance just 240x240 you have 45  hardcoded pictures) so I have to create subroutines for doing all this job
> 
> P.S. - in this way I have modded tens of types of mtk6260, mtk2502A and mtk2502C
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry, I didn't meant to bother you. It's just that I wanted to understand by myself what was going on - and I obviously failed. I still don't really get your explanation, but I'm sure it will become clear when I install your custom FW. There's no hurry 
Thx,
M.


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 12, 2016)

mauve02 said:


> Sorry, I didn't meant to bother you. It's just that I wanted to understand by myself what was going on - and I obviously failed. I still don't really get your explanation, but I'm sure it will become clear when I install your custom FW. There's no hurry
> Thx,
> M.

Click to collapse



Man give me in pm a skype ID and I'll try to explain in voice and sharing screen


----------



## mauve02 (Apr 12, 2016)

No, no, really, I'm already feeling very much indebted to you for all you do, I really don't want to be of any trouble. After I manage to squeeze the mods I want in the FW with your help, and all is working, maybe we'll have time to talk the ins and outs, but really don't bother about that. I'm just supernaturally curious by nature, but I'm working on a cure 
M.


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 12, 2016)

mauve02 said:


> No, no, really, I'm already feeling very much indebted to you for all you do, I really don't want to be of any trouble. After I manage to squeeze the mods I want in the FW with your help, and all is working, maybe we'll have time to talk the ins and outs, but really don't bother about that. I'm just supernaturally curious by nature, but I'm working on a cure
> M.

Click to collapse



You don't have to feel in any way else than curios, this is my hobby, if you really want to understand what is going on feel free to ask for, I chose skype because I hate to write, interactive is the best way


----------



## mauve02 (Apr 12, 2016)

That's really nice of you. I can't really skype at the moment, but I keep your generous offer in a corner of my mind for someday in the future.
Thanks,
M.


----------



## gon_meireles (Apr 12, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> For  "MD1_DB" you should choose a  BPLGUI file you find in the firmware kit folder. If the firmware doesn't contain this file you can "borrow one" from another firmware, for gt08 you can steal one from here
> After you choose that file press save, press start, write the imei number, wait until you see "wait for usb insert" message, connect the phone (as for flash tool the phone is turned off) and. . . that's all
> If your computer has bluetooth, there is a simpler method (my preferred) - get here (older post of mine), do the steps described there and in the end do in hyperterminal :
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It worked like a charm! Thank you very much!


----------



## ljospinl (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi, sorry for my bad english.
I bought a smartwactch dz09 but I can not commnicate with my PC windows 7. I followed this steps http://niezarmsan.blogspot.pt/2015/12/how-to-install-firmware-on-dz09-mtk6260.html
but did not works.
It's a 
[version]NX9_61d_240_V2_1_W90_32_T3_L3_C4_G4_B_160123
[BRANCH]: 11CW1352MP GPLUS61A_11C_NX9
BUILD: BUIL_NO SERIAL£012101_132131
10
[BUIL TIME]
2016/01/23 10:52
[MRE VERSION]3100
HAL_VERNO

Any Help please?


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 13, 2016)

ljospinl said:


> Hi, sorry for my bad english.
> I bought a smartwactch dz09 but I can not commnicate with my PC windows 7. I followed this steps http://niezarmsan.blogspot.pt/2015/12/how-to-install-firmware-on-dz09-mtk6260.html
> but did not works.
> It's a
> ...

Click to collapse




First of all, use this version of FlashTool, then make sure your watch is turned off and you have loaded a scatter file, for initialization do a RAM test (very careful with that, ONLY RAM test), always, you connect the watch AFTER you start a command in flash tool
Before to move a thing please read here


----------



## stef4ogot (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi,friends!
Can I tether internet with dz09 to other devices ?
I'm sorry for my bad english too.....


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 13, 2016)

stef4ogot said:


> Hi,friends!
> Can I tether internet with dz09 to other devices ?
> I'm sorry for my bad english too.....

Click to collapse



Nope


----------



## ljospinl (Apr 13, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> First of all, use this version of FlashTool, then make sure your watch is turned off and you have loaded a scatter file, for initialization do a RAM test (very careful with that, ONLY RAM test), always, you connect the watch AFTER you start a command in flash tool
> Before to move a thing please read here

Click to collapse



I tried your version of flash tool and did'nt works. "Flashtool error; cannot pass bootrom command. Possibly target power up to eraly" I tried with and without batterry. Smartwatch off.


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 13, 2016)

ljospinl said:


> I tried your version of flash tool and did'nt works. "Flashtool error; cannot pass bootrom command. Possibly target power up to eraly" I tried with and without batterry. Smartwatch off.

Click to collapse



So, you connect the watch to USB after you press start or before?


----------



## ljospinl (Apr 13, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> So, you connect the watch to USB after you press start or before?

Click to collapse



I connect watch after press start


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 13, 2016)

ljospinl said:


> I connect watch after press start

Click to collapse



It has to work then, reboot your computer, as well try different cable


----------



## ljospinl (Apr 13, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> It has to work then, reboot your computer, as well try different cable

Click to collapse



i Did with different cable, diferent usb port, different flashtool version, same message...


----------



## kelvintc12 (Apr 13, 2016)

Sorry if I am wrong. I think his watch is same like me if I recall correctly after seeing his version. The ram and rom are 32mb + 32mb hence if we flash the normal 64mb rom, it will not successful. I did able to flashed the 32mb rom from Links for MTK 6261 but then screen is blur. Others 32mb rom can be able to flash but touch screen not working. I did happen to found at 4PDA page 72 which have the similar rom but I cannot down load the rom due to sign in problem. Mr. Golem, maybe able to help to download the rom from 4PDA. Can you? Thank you.
[emoji4]


----------



## mauve02 (Apr 13, 2016)

Just my two cents, are you sure you've started flashtool as administrator and you have installed mtk USB drivers after turning off signature check if you're using windows 8 or 10 ? Especially, turning off drivers signature verification is a tricky process, and it's likely to create the symptoms you describe.


----------



## ljospinl (Apr 13, 2016)

I installed in windows7 and yes I started as administrator.


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 13, 2016)

kelvintc12 said:


> Sorry if I am wrong. I think his watch is same like me if I recall correctly after seeing his version. The ram and rom are 32mb + 32mb hence if we flash the normal 64mb rom, it will not successful. I did able to flashed the 32mb rom from Links for MTK 6261 but then screen is blur. Others 32mb rom can be able to flash but touch screen not working. I did happen to found at 4PDA page 72 which have the similar rom but I cannot down load the rom due to sign in problem. Mr. Golem, maybe able to help to download the rom from 4PDA. Can you? Thank you.
> [emoji4]

Click to collapse



All the firmwares from 4pda are uploaded in the collection


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## ljospinl (Apr 13, 2016)

So not solution  for me?
 How can I sure that my watch is a DZ09 or a MTK 6260A? May be it's the problem to not communicate with my PC and cannot change firmware.


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 13, 2016)

ljospinl said:


> So not solution  for me?
> How can I sure that my watch is a DZ09 or a MTK 6260A? May be it's the problem to not communicate with my PC and cannot change firmware.

Click to collapse




Your computer have really weird behavior, I never met the situation when computer says you have connected the watch too early despite the fact you connect it after initialization
Check please in option is set on USB download/readback and backup is on no action


----------



## krazyace35 (Apr 13, 2016)

@Golem_ is there a clock mod that can implement the hourly chime like a regular watch has 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Antonyusumut (Apr 13, 2016)

kelvintc12 said:


> Sorry if I am wrong. I think his watch is same like me if I recall correctly after seeing his version. The ram and rom are 32mb + 32mb hence if we flash the normal 64mb rom, it will not successful. I did able to flashed the 32mb rom from Links for MTK 6261 but then screen is blur. Others 32mb rom can be able to flash but touch screen not working. I did happen to found at 4PDA page 72 which have the similar rom but I cannot down load the rom due to sign in problem. Mr. Golem, maybe able to help to download the rom from 4PDA. Can you? Thank you.
> [emoji4]

Click to collapse



Well, I have just bought my second smartwatch. I have exact firmware with you which starts NX9_61D_240_V2_1_RZH_DZ09_IPS_32_T3_L3_C4_G4_B_0304

I used to change watch faces flash rooms but this is totally different. Same computer same drivers uploaded but cannot even manage to pass ram test
It maybe older version or vice versa. There is no drawer on top where you get used to slide down to control bluetooth volume etc. And big surprise there is only one wallpaper theme and firmware allows to change wallpaper from microsd.


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 13, 2016)

Antonyusumut said:


> Well, I have just bought my second smartwatch. I have exact firmware with you which starts NX9_61D_240_V2_1_RZH_DZ09_IPS_32_T3_L3_C4_G4_B_0304
> 
> I used to change watch faces flash rooms but this is totally different. Same computer same drivers uploaded but cannot even manage to pass ram test
> It maybe older version or vice versa. There is no drawer on top where you get used to slide down to control bluetooth volume etc. And big surprise there is only one wallpaper theme and firmware allows to change wallpaper from microsd.

Click to collapse



Yes, they are trying to sell the new clones 6261da (U8 under a dz09 or gt08 mask), inserting some "customizable" things. . . they are desperated because already thousands of watches already were built and thrown on the market. . .

---------- Post added at 08:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 PM ----------




krazyace35 said:


> @Golem_ is there a clock mod that can implement the hourly chime like a regular watch has
> 
> Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



as far as I know, nope


----------



## krazyace35 (Apr 13, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Yes, they are trying to sell the new clones 6261da (U8 under a dz09 or gt08 mask), inserting some "customizable" things. . . they are desperated because already thousands of watches already were built and thrown on the market. . .
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Ok thanks man it sure would be nice LOL I kinda miss that 

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## ljospinl (Apr 13, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Check please in option is set on USB download/readback and backup is on no action

Click to collapse



Where is this option?


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 13, 2016)

ljospinl said:


> Where is this option?

Click to collapse



Flash Tool, in options


----------



## ljospinl (Apr 13, 2016)

Yes, it's like you say.


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 13, 2016)

ljospinl said:


> Yes, it's like you say.

Click to collapse



Man, leave me a skype ID in pm, we'll do it tomorrow step by step (now is late, 11:54 PM in my zone)


----------



## kelvintc12 (Apr 14, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> All the firmwares from 4pda are uploaded in the collection

Click to collapse



Sorry. I cannot find anything?

Sent from my SM-N910G using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## alcor6 (Apr 14, 2016)

Golem said:
			
		

> Ok, I will do the the necessary MOD for that

Click to collapse



You forgot me?


----------



## darenhawk (Apr 14, 2016)

*[BROM] Can not pass Bootrom start command. Possible target power up too early!*

Hello everyone. I now have two DZ09s.

Trying to run RAM test or Readback both get the same error as several others have had:  "[BROM] Can not pass Bootrom start command. Possible target power up too early!"

I believe I've tried all the suggestions that have been given on here like taking out the battery, running Flashtool as admin and in xp sp3 compatibility mode.. 
I have tried it on multiple Windows 10 computers (with all the supposedly correct drivers installed) and an old XP box and they all give me the same error which makes me think the watches are the problem


----------



## kelvintc12 (Apr 14, 2016)

Antonyusumut said:


> Well, I have just bought my second smartwatch. I have exact firmware with you which starts NX9_61D_240_V2_1_RZH_DZ09_IPS_32_T3_L3_C4_G4_B_0304
> 
> I used to change watch faces flash rooms but this is totally different. Same computer same drivers uploaded but cannot even manage to pass ram test
> It maybe older version or vice versa. There is no drawer on top where you get used to slide down to control bluetooth volume etc. And big surprise there is only one wallpaper theme and firmware allows to change wallpaper from microsd.

Click to collapse



No. This firmware not the same.


----------



## Antonyusumut (Apr 14, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Yes, they are trying to sell the new clones 6261da (U8 under a dz09 or gt08 mask), inserting some "customizable" things. . . they are desperated because already thousands of watches already were built and thrown on the market. . .
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:23 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for information. 

 The watch has just come two days ago. What do you guys suggest that should I send back him or open a dispute for watch?


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 14, 2016)

Antonyusumut said:


> Thank you for information.
> 
> The watch has just come two days ago. What do you guys suggest that should I send back him or open a dispute for watch?

Click to collapse



If you checked in RAM test and have seen with your own eyes that's on 32Mb despite on the seller e-page where they say it's about a mtk6260A on 128Mb, my opinion is to ask for replacement (lots of guys did this and got their watch)

---------- Post added at 01:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:16 PM ----------




alcor6 said:


> You forgot me?

Click to collapse



No man, I haven't forgot about your firmware, lately I was very busy, as soon as I get some spare time I will "pay" my debts, be sure about this


----------



## darenhawk (Apr 15, 2016)

*Need an original DZ09*

Once I pulled it apart and looked at the actual CPU it's one of the MTK6261DA clones. :crying:  

Does anyone know where to buy one that I can actually mod the faces for? I guess that means is has to be the MTK6160 with 128mb or 64mb ram..?

Thank you all very much. Especially you Golem. All your comments have been central to figuring this out.


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 15, 2016)

darenhawk said:


> Once I pulled it apart and looked at the actual CPU it's one of the MTK6261DA clones. :crying:
> 
> Does anyone know where to buy one that I can actually mod the faces for? I guess that means is has to be the MTK6160 with 128mb or 64mb ram..?
> 
> Thank you all very much. Especially you Golem. All your comments have been central to figuring this out.

Click to collapse



Thank you for kind words! Actually there are 6261DA watches having 64Mb, so you still have hopes
Please do in dial pad *#8375# and show us the results


----------



## alcor6 (Apr 15, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> No man, I haven't forgot about your firmware, lately I was very busy, as soon as I get some spare time I will "pay" my debts, be sure about this

Click to collapse



ok no problem man 
thk u very much :good:


----------



## darenhawk (Apr 15, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Thank you for kind words! Actually there are 6261DA watches having 64Mb, so you still have hopes
> Please do in dial pad *#8375# and show us the results

Click to collapse



I actually have two. One I already tried to return and they just refunded me and let me keep it haha. The first one says:
NX9_61D_240_V2_1_W90_32_T3_L3_C4_G4_B_160123
[BRANCH]: 
11CW1352MP
GPLUS61A_11C_NX9
[MRE VERSION] 3100
HAL_VERNO:

The second one says:
LD991_JMX-CAM3a01_LCD7789_9304_LANGA_V1.0
[BRANCH]:
11CW1352MP
MTK61D_BTDIALER_11C
[MRE VERSION] - 266916224
HAL_VERNO:

Once i figured they were probably in the 6261 I found some scatter files you had posted a link to on this or another forum and used them which finally solved the "Can not pass bootrom startup command. Possible target power up too early!" error message. 

RAM test said both watches have NOR RAM of 4mb/32mb And to get a readback I had to change the range to 0x00000000 to 0x00400000 instead of ending with 0x01000000.


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## kelvintc12 (Apr 15, 2016)

darenhawk said:


> I actually have two. One I already tried to return and they just refunded me and let me keep it haha. The first one says:
> NX9_61D_240_V2_1_W90_32_T3_L3_C4_G4_B_160123
> [BRANCH]:
> 11CW1352MP
> ...

Click to collapse



My are:
NX9_61D_240_V2_1_W_32_T3_L3_C4_G4_D_IPS_160229
[BRANCH]: 
11CW1352MP
GPLUS61A_11C_NX9
[BUILD TIME]
2016/02/29 16:29
[MRE VERSION] 3100
HAL_VERNO:
Still unable to flash any workable firmware. Praying hard that Mr. Gomen able to help. Feeling hopeless.

Sent from my SM-N910G using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Antonyusumut (Apr 15, 2016)

darenhawk said:


> I actually have two. One I already tried to return and they just refunded me and let me keep it haha. The first one says:
> NX9_61D_240_V2_1_W90_32_T3_L3_C4_G4_B_160123
> [BRANCH]:
> 11CW1352MP
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you please share scatter file you found with me. I am having same error in my new cloned DZ09 [emoji20] 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 15, 2016)

kelvintc12 said:


> My are:
> NX9_61D_240_V2_1_W_32_T3_L3_C4_G4_D_IPS_160229
> [BRANCH]:
> 11CW1352MP
> ...

Click to collapse



Before to flash or do anything inside your watch you have to try as well asking for refund, i bet on the seller page is about DZ09 mtk6260A at 128Mb/64Mb and they have sent you a clone which is containing mtk6261D at 32Mb!


----------



## kelvintc12 (Apr 15, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Before to flash or do anything inside your watch you have to try as well asking for refund, i bet on the seller page is about DZ09 mtk6260A at 128Mb/64Mb and they have sent you a clone which is containing mtk6261D at 32Mb!

Click to collapse



The problem is that I already flash some 32mb firmware and the touch screen cannot function. The only firmware that touch screen can work is the firmware from Links but image I is blue as shown below:






Sent from my SM-N910G using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 12:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 PM ----------

I also ask for seller refund but was rejected and they don't even answer my call now.

Sent from my SM-N910G using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 15, 2016)

darenhawk said:


> I actually have two. One I already tried to return and they just refunded me and let me keep it haha. The first one says:
> NX9_61D_240_V2_1_W90_32_T3_L3_C4_G4_B_160123
> [BRANCH]:
> 11CW1352MP
> ...

Click to collapse



Man, please share the firmwares you have extracted from your watches, there is kelvintc12 who's in a big need, maybe he'd be lucky with yours


----------



## kelvintc12 (Apr 15, 2016)

darenhawk said:


> I actually have two. One I already tried to return and they just refunded me and let me keep it haha. The first one says:
> NX9_61D_240_V2_1_W90_32_T3_L3_C4_G4_B_160123
> [BRANCH]:
> 11CW1352MP
> ...

Click to collapse



Sir, 

Can you share your filem

Sent from my SM-N910G using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## darenhawk (Apr 16, 2016)

kelvintc12 said:


> Sir,
> 
> Can you share your filem
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Here you go. I got a refund on the second watch now too. I hope these help.


----------



## darenhawk (Apr 16, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Man, please share the firmwares you have extracted from your watches, there is kelvintc12 who's in a big need, maybe he'd be lucky with yours

Click to collapse



Do you have any suggestions where to get a legit DZ09 that i can flash new watch faces and stuff to? :crying: I obviously can't trust any of the specs they post since half the time the seller doesn't even know it isn't the real watch.

---------- Post added at 02:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:36 AM ----------




Antonyusumut said:


> Can you please share scatter file you found with me. I am having same error in my new cloned DZ09 [emoji20]
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse





kelvintc12 said:


> Sir,
> 
> Can you share your filem
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Actually here's a link to several firmwares that came off 6261 family of processors with only 32mb NOR. 
https://drive.google.com/folderview...sharing&tid=0B_hRh3DjuBoeblBsakZfUWFCeGM#list
I think all of them worked for me as scatter files. I tried flashing all of them and about half seemed to work.


----------



## kelvintc12 (Apr 16, 2016)

darenhawk said:


> Here you go. I got a refund on the second watch now too. I hope these help.

Click to collapse



Thank you very much, sir. 

Sent from my SM-N910G using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## kelvintc12 (Apr 16, 2016)

kelvintc12 said:


> Thank you very much, sir.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Happy to report that the 2nd watch works perfectly. My sincere for your help and same goes to Mr. Gomen. Now trying to figure out to change the clock face and will report soon.

Sent from my SM-N910G using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## Nekrocide (Apr 16, 2016)

*dz09 error*

Hello friends I need help , try updating my watch roms dz09 with a new screen is me in half


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 16, 2016)

darenhawk said:


> Do you have any suggestions where to get a legit DZ09 that i can flash new watch faces and stuff to? :crying: I obviously can't trust any of the specs they post since half the time the seller doesn't even know it isn't the real watch.

Click to collapse




until now, by my experience, this is legit - link -

---------- Post added at 07:31 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:17 AM ----------




Nekrocide said:


> Hello friends I need help , try updating my watch roms dz09 with a new screen is me in half

Click to collapse



Did you try flashing without to know at least what kind of hardware you have? not the best choice
Most probably you didn't make any readback dump so. . .  do a ram test and paste here the results


----------



## Nekrocide (Apr 16, 2016)

*dz09 error*

flashtool error s_dl_mauiflash_id_not_matched_with_target

---------- Post added at 06:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:37 AM ----------

golem help me


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 16, 2016)

Nekrocide said:


> flashtool error s_dl_mauiflash_id_not_matched_with_target
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:55 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:37 AM ----------
> 
> golem help me

Click to collapse



I don't get it, did you flash already something or you are just trying to flash?
If you didn't flash already please get here and do a readback copy of your original firmware


----------



## Nekrocide (Apr 16, 2016)

and flash and is split screen


----------



## kelvintc12 (Apr 16, 2016)

Nekrocide said:


> and flash and is split screen

Click to collapse



Please see the my post #824 and if yours are 32mb + 32mb then get the firmware from Mr. Derenhawk on post #828 which help me to overcome this problem. Remember to thank him for his kindness and don't forget Mr. Gomen too.

Sent from my SM-N910G using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 09:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:48 AM ----------




kelvintc12 said:


> Please see the my post #824 and if yours are 32mb + 32mb then get the firmware from Mr. Derenhawk on post #828 which help me to overcome this problem. Remember to thank him for his kindness and don't forget Mr. Gomen too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



Sorry the firmware is at post #827 not #828.

Sent from my SM-N910G using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## novelo (Apr 16, 2016)

Hello
I'm not sure if I got a fake DZ09, I tried to flash pretty much every firmware I have come across and I always end up with it turning on (and off) successfully but the display only shows white with some weird scratches along the screen, like it was broken.

Lucky for me I made a backup, and every time I flash my original firmware everything goes to normal.
I've tried the firmwares on "niezarmsan" blog, also I've tried flashing following the guide on that blog aswell.

It's not really clear in this image I think, but I attach it anyway:
i67.tinypic.com/2m43hpk.jpg

Also I leave the info of my watch:
[VERSION]
HX_106KA_S1_LANG
A
[BRANCH]:
11BW1308MP X9
BUILD: BUILD_NO
SERIAL#:
[BUILD TIME]
2016/03/05 12:56
[MRE VERSION] 3100
HAL_VERNO:
MOTION_SENSOR:BM
A250_I2C
TOUCH_PANEL:CTP_HSIMOBILE_MRE55_D
EMO_BB_FT6206
CAMER:BF3A01_SERIAL

And here is the result for memory test in flashtool:



        ===============    Memory Detection Report     ===============

Internal RAM:

	Size = 0x0000D000 (52KB)

External RAM:

	Type = SRAM

	Size = 0x00800000 (8MB/64Mb)

NOR Flash:

	Device ID = "[GigaDevice] GD25LQ128" (244)
	Size = 0x01000000 (16MB/128Mb)

NAND Flash:

	ERROR: NAND Flash was not detected!

============		 RAM Test		 ============

Data Bus Test :
[D0][D1][D2][D3][D4][D5][D6][D7][D8][D9][D10][D11][D12][D13][D14][D15]
OK!

Address Bus Test :
[A1][A2][A3][A4][A5][A6][A7][A8][A9][A10][A11][A12][A13][A14][A15][A16][A17][A18][A19][A20][A21][A22]
OK!

RAM Pattern Test :
Writing ...
	0x44332211, 
	0xA5A5A5A5, 
	0xA5A5A500, 
	0xA500A500, 
	0xA5000000, 
	0x00000000, 
	0xFFFF0000, 
	0xFFFFFFFF, 
OK!

Increment/Decrement Test :
Writing ...
OK!




Can you help me tell if it is fake? And in case it is a fake somehow, I can't flash any other firmware?

Thanks a lot in advance!


----------



## dhiva tiradika (Apr 16, 2016)

*camera error*

Hey
Anyone can help me ? I instal gt08 firmware on my dz09 and my camera oerro then i reinstall dz09 firmware and still have same problem 
Thx


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 16, 2016)

novelo said:


> Hello
> I'm not sure if I got a fake DZ09, I tried to flash pretty much every firmware I have come across and I always end up with it turning on (and off) successfully but the display only shows white with some weird scratches along the screen, like it was broken.
> 
> Lucky for me I made a backup, and every time I flash my original firmware everything goes to normal.
> ...

Click to collapse



No man, is not a fake, you have indeed a 6261DA processor but your memory is pretty ok, 64Mb allows you to replace your watchfaces (see my thread about watchfaces - there you have tutorial and watch skin samples)
As well you can get on my thread about firmwares, there in the collection, in the dz09 "unusual 64Mb" folder you will find some other different firmwares compatible with your watch

---------- Post added at 07:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:37 PM ----------




dhiva tiradika said:


> Hey
> Anyone can help me ? I instal gt08 firmware on my dz09 and my camera oerro then i reinstall dz09 firmware and still have same problem
> Thx

Click to collapse



check in my thread about firmwares, there you find entire collection of DZ09 or GT08 firmwares


----------



## novelo (Apr 16, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> No man, is not a fake, you have indeed a 6261DA processor but your memory is pretty ok, 64Mb allows you to replace your watchfaces (see my thread about watchfaces - there you have tutorial and watch skin samples)
> As well you can get on my thread about firmwares, there in the collection, in the dz09 "unusual 64Mb" folder you will find some other different firmwares compatible with your watch

Click to collapse




Hello there Golem,
First thanks a lot in advance for your effort 

However I've tried all the firmwares you have on "DZ09 - unusual 64Mb NOR flash" and also the ones on "DZ09 - unusual 32Mb NOR-mtk6261D", everyone on this 2 folders gives me the error:
FLASHTOOL ERROR: S_DL_MAUI_FLASH_ID_NOT_MATCHED_WITH_TARGET ( 5095 )
[MAUI] [SingleMemory] The Flash ID of MAUI bin is not match to target phone's flash!
Please check MAUI load is built correctly and fit this target.

About the others.. I've tried pretty much all the firmwares you have on your "collection" with no luck, some don't flash with that error, some flash but I get white screens full of stripes (nothing working)

(PS: I can change the clocks and themes on my original firmware I backed up... I just wanted another firmware because I would like for a digital clock, like the one in APLUS)


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 16, 2016)

novelo said:


> Hello there Golem,
> First thanks a lot in advance for your effort
> 
> However I've tried all the firmwares you have on "DZ09 - unusual 64Mb NOR flash" and also the ones on "DZ09 - unusual 32Mb NOR-mtk6261D", everyone on this 2 folders gives me the error:
> ...

Click to collapse



I was a bit tired when I saw your RAM test, you have full genuine DZ09 on 128Mb so theoretically you can try any firmware from collection, Yet I'm pretty suprised any of normal firmware didn't work for you, maybe your watch has different bits of harware - newcomer on the market...


----------



## AVCampos (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi all! Long time lurker on this thread, registered now because I couldn't find among the many pages any solution for my problem...

My DZ09 worked just fine until a few days ago, when I found it suddenly off, and couldn't turn it on. I checked the voltage of the battery (in case it had a sudden death) and it was OK. I contacted the seller and they agreed to send a replacement, but, while I wait, I thought I'd try and bring this one back to life.

After installing the drivers and when connecting to the watch (Windows XP Pro SP3 32 bits) and clicking "Read Back" to try making a backup of the current ROM, FlashTool v5.1320.00.00 goes into the "Download DA now" phase (red progress bar), and, after a while, gives me this:


> FLASHTOOL ERROR : S_FT_DA_INIT_SYNC_ERROR (4004)
> Failed to send sync data to DA in initialization stage!
> [HINT]:

Click to collapse



Fortunately I was thinking about trying different ROMs, mainly to get a digital face, so I had saved the information displayed when entering *#8375#.


> [VERSION]
> HX_106KA_S1_LANG
> A
> [BRANCH]
> ...

Click to collapse



Since my watch is bricked, I can't extract its ROM from from it, and the seller is sending a replacement, I tried directly installing a different ROM without backing up first. But FlashTool gives me the same error on the same phase. Do you guys know what could be the problem? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 16, 2016)

AVCampos said:


> Hi all! Long time lurker on this thread, registered now because I couldn't find among the many pages any solution for my problem...
> 
> My DZ09 worked just fine until a few days ago, when I found it suddenly off, and couldn't turn it on. I checked the voltage of the battery (in case it had a sudden death) and it was OK. I contacted the seller and they agreed to send a replacement, but, while I wait, I thought I'd try and bring this one back to life.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



use this version of flash tool , make sur that options/backup and restore is set on no action
start with a RAM test (only RAM test)
as well before start using flash tool for RAM test or readback, load a scatter file from another dz09 (is just for flash tool initialization)


----------



## novelo (Apr 16, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> I was a bit tired when I saw your RAM test, you have full genuine DZ09 on 128Mb so theoretically you can try any firmware from collection, Yet I'm pretty suprised any of normal firmware didn't work for you, maybe your watch has different bits of harware - newcomer on the market...

Click to collapse



Ah damn  So no luck huh? 
No way I can "add" a digital clock to my current firmware right?


----------



## AVCampos (Apr 17, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> use this version of flash tool, make sur that options/backup and restore is set on no action
> start with a RAM test (only RAM test)
> as well before start using flash tool for RAM test or readback, load a scatter file from another dz09 (is just for flash tool initialization)

Click to collapse



Thanks, but, even with those versions of FlashTool and scatter file, I got the same 4004 error message.

Could the boot code have been damaged beyond repair? I find it especially strange, since it happened during normal use, not flashing.


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 17, 2016)

novelo said:


> Ah damn  So no luck huh?
> No way I can "add" a digital clock to my current firmware right?

Click to collapse



Try a total format and then go again flashing normal firmwares (ignore unusual 64 and 32), there is a slight chance to fix the issue


----------



## novelo (Apr 17, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Try a total format and then go again flashing normal firmwares (ignore unusual 64 and 32), there is a slight chance to fix the issue

Click to collapse



Sorry but I'm a little bit noob 
total format is doing what? Clicking the format button on flash_tool? And then do the "download" as usual?
And if I do a total format isn't it dangerous? Or as long as I have my original firmware there is no risk?
Thanks a lot :good:


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 17, 2016)

AVCampos said:


> Thanks, but, even with those versions of FlashTool and scatter file, I got the same 4004 error message.
> 
> Could the boot code have been damaged beyond repair? I find it especially strange, since it happened during normal use, not flashing.

Click to collapse



Yes, it seems so. . .


----------



## mauve02 (Apr 17, 2016)

While I was looking for a proper scatter file to backup my watch, I tried a couple of what I believed were compatible ones. Most of the time, it simply failed, but one of those alien scatter file locked the watch solid. Luckily, my model has a hard reset button under a pin hole on the back cover. Otherwise I would have had to crack the case open and disconnect the battery to reset the watch. So in a pinch : your last resort is to physically reset the power of the CPU. The side button is only soft-power, it isn't enough to cold boot a locked processor.
M.


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 17, 2016)

mauve02 said:


> While I was looking for a proper scatter file to backup my watch, I tried a couple of what I believed were compatible ones. Most of the time, it simply failed, but one of those alien scatter file locked the watch solid. Luckily, my model has a hard reset button under a pin hole on the back cover. Otherwise I would have had to crack the case open and disconnect the battery to reset the watch. So in a pinch : your last resort is to physically reset the power of the CPU. The side button is only soft-power, it isn't enough to cold boot a locked processor.
> M.

Click to collapse



For reset there is a simpler solution, start a ram test in flash tool, and connect the watch keeping pressed the power button.

---------- Post added at 09:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:01 AM ----------




novelo said:


> Sorry but I'm a little bit noob
> total format is doing what? Clicking the format button on flash_tool? And then do the "download" as usual?
> And if I do a total format isn't it dangerous? Or as long as I have my original firmware there is no risk?
> Thanks a lot :good:

Click to collapse



In flash tool you press format, set on total format and connect watch. As I know, GT08 comes with digital watch as initial watch - did you try flashing GT08 firmwares?


----------



## novelo (Apr 17, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> In flash tool you press format, set on total format and connect watch. As I know, GT08 comes with digital watch as initial watch - did you try flashing GT08 firmwares?

Click to collapse



Without doing a total format I have tried pretty much everything, and yeah I have tried all the ones on GT08 folder of your collection, all successfully flashed but everyone ends up with blank screen with stripes 

I'm gonna try a total format, just can you tell me if there's no problem if I do a total format? I have my original firmware (i made with readback and readback extractor), that is enough in case I need to set all back, right?


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 17, 2016)

novelo said:


> Without doing a total format I have tried pretty much everything, and yeah I have tried all the ones on GT08 folder of your collection, all successfully flashed but everyone ends up with blank screen with stripes
> 
> I'm gonna try a total format, just can you tell me if there's no problem if I do a total format? I have my original firmware (i made with readback and readback extractor), that is enough in case I need to set all back, right?

Click to collapse



Because I'm flashing a lot, I do a total format for my watch every now and then - when you install a fresh windows you're not doing format for the system partition? - send me please your original firmware - you really made me curios


----------



## Antonyusumut (Apr 17, 2016)

AVCampos said:


> Hi all! Long time lurker on this thread, registered now because I couldn't find among the many pages any solution for my problem...
> 
> My DZ09 worked just fine until a few days ago, when I found it suddenly off, and couldn't turn it on. I checked the voltage of the battery (in case it had a sudden death) and it was OK. I contacted the seller and they agreed to send a replacement, but, while I wait, I thought I'd try and bring this one back to life.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have your exact firmware ....[BUILD TIME] 2015/12/29 17:24 

(VERSION)
HX_106KA_S1_LANGA
(BRANCH)
11BW1308MP X9
BUILD: BUILD_NO
SERIAL#BUILD TIME)2015/12/29 17:24
(MRE VERSION) 3100 HAL_VERNO:MOTION_SENSOR:BMA250_I2C
TOUCH_PANEL:CTP_HSIMOBILE_MRE55_DEMO_BB_FT6206
CAMER:BF3A01_SERIAL

I guess my scatterfile will be fit on your watch. Try it from link?
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1dPEYIkPmexVlBRRlNhcEpxdnM

Another question. Do you guys found out any Gv08 Aplus or GV18 firmware for this unusual version of Dz09? I would also appreciate to have digital clock like those ones.


----------



## Nekrocide (Apr 17, 2016)

*error dz09*

===============    Memory Detection Report     ===============

Internal RAM:

	Size = 0x0000D000 (52KB)

External RAM:

	Type = SRAM

	Size = 0x00800000 (8MB/64Mb)

NOR Flash:

	Device ID = "[GigaDevice] GD25LQ128" (244)
	Size = 0x01000000 (16MB/128Mb)

NAND Flash:

	ERROR: NAND Flash was not detected!

golem help me please


----------



## novelo (Apr 17, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Because I'm flashing a lot, I do a total format for my watch every now and then - when you install a fresh windows you're not doing format for the system partition? - send me please your original firmware - you really made me curios

Click to collapse



Sorry, was away all day!
Still no luck!!! I did a full format.. tried the latest GT08 and the ones on your collection.. Only thing different is that I got a black screen instead of a white one in some 

Here it is my original firmware:
drive.google.com/open?id=0B63kCqpOYgaYRm9KZ0dtSEV1Z2s


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 18, 2016)

Nekrocide said:


> ===============    Memory Detection Report     ===============
> 
> Internal RAM:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Man, that is no error  just Flash Tool tell us that you don't have NAND Flash memory which is true
Good news, your watch is equipped with a GD25LQ128 NOR flash memory of 128Mb which is pointing us that is a original
Go to readback extractor thread and follow the steps in order to rebuild the firmware you have now in your watch


----------



## novelo (Apr 18, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Man, that is no error  just Flash Tool tell us that you don't have NAND Flash memory which is true
> Good news, your watch is equipped with a GD25LQ128 NOR flash memory of 128Mb which is pointing us that is a original
> Go to readback extractor thread and follow the steps in order to rebuild the firmware you have now in your watch

Click to collapse



Seems like Nekrocide has just the same hardware as I got..
I still have the problem, not even with full format I'm capable of flashing any other firmware...
Some special new one huh? :laugh:


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 18, 2016)

novelo said:


> Seems like Nekrocide has just the same hardware as I got..
> I still have the problem, not even with full format I'm capable of flashing any other firmware...
> Some special new one huh? :laugh:

Click to collapse



Man, as soon as I have some spare time I will take a look at your firmware but most probably you have not a new firmware but a new hardware, it looks like the old firmwares are not containing any of peripheral drivers, good you did the readback dump, somehow I suppose you'll change at least watchfaces/theme backgrounds


----------



## novelo (Apr 18, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Man, as soon as I have some spare time I will take a look at your firmware but most probably you have not a new firmware but a new hardware, it looks like the old firmwares are not containing any of peripheral drivers, good you did the readback dump, somehow I suppose you'll change at least watchfaces/theme backgrounds

Click to collapse



Sure, take your time 
Yeah likely for some reason seems like "old" firmwares do not work on my watch.
For now I'll keep to the faces and themes only eheh


----------



## DJBoxer (Apr 19, 2016)

@Golem_

Just bought one of these DZ09 watchs on ebay been following this thread until it arrived now it has thought i make a start grabbed everything previously posted and installed drivers. Now problems i`m having is device is sowing as a disk drive not been able to detect it as anything else driver showing as mediatek tho also when i try to use flashtool and run ram test nothing happens there just hangs and i hear the device disconnecting and re connecting. tried pulling battery see if that helps still same im running w10 with signature disabled not sure what to do to be able to get device to be reconfigured so far been able to run *#8375# and also *#06# works and here`s my results for that.

[VERSION]
NX9_61D_240_v2_1_W90_32_T3_L3_C4_G4_B_160123
[BRANCH]
11CW1352MP
GPLUS61A_11C_NX9
BUILD: BUILD_NO

10

[BUILD TIME]
2016/01/23 10:52
[MRE VERSION] 3100
HAL_VERNO:


any help would be appreicated thanks in advance.


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## znop (Apr 19, 2016)

New question...  I am using the "BT Notification" app "TRULY Smart Device" Version 1.0.23 and suddenly I can no longer play music from my "HTC 626s Desire" Smartphone after about a week of non-use.  Naturally, I deleted the app and reinstalled it and still, nada!  At first I thought that I did something wrong but remember the app worked on the first try and didn't do anything special.  Nevertheless, when I choose the app icon on my DZ09 Smartwatch the header says "BT Music" (_I know the watch is synced/connected via Bluetooth because my phone is listed under the "search new devices" and the Capture Icon works -- and, the watch can indeed take a picture via the "Capture" option_) but, I can't see any of the files I was listening to last week or even search the phones SD card to find them...  A little help here please


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 19, 2016)

DJBoxer said:


> @Golem_
> 
> Just bought one of these DZ09 watchs on ebay been following this thread until it arrived now it has thought i make a start grabbed everything previously posted and installed drivers. Now problems i`m having is device is sowing as a disk drive not been able to detect it as anything else driver showing as mediatek tho also when i try to use flashtool and run ram test nothing happens there just hangs and i hear the device disconnecting and re connecting. tried pulling battery see if that helps still same im running w10 with signature disabled not sure what to do to be able to get device to be reconfigured so far been able to run *#8375# and also *#06# works and here`s my results for that.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bad news, your watch is a clone - so that why you'd make a backUP? there are no firmwares compatible with your watch excluding the one built just for your watch. My advice, use it as it is, don't try to flash a different firmware - you'll just brick it - there are no ways for changing watchfaces or themes for your watch


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 19, 2016)

novelo said:


> Sure, take your time
> Yeah likely for some reason seems like "old" firmwares do not work on my watch.
> For now I'll keep to the faces and themes only eheh

Click to collapse



Man, I took a look over your firmware, its structure is the most common possible. . .


----------



## DJBoxer (Apr 19, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Bad news, your watch is a clone - so that why you'd make a backUP? there are no firmwares compatible with your watch excluding the one built just for your watch. My advice, use it as it is, don't try to flash a different firmware - you'll just brick it - there are no ways for changing watchfaces or themes for your watch

Click to collapse



Thank you @GOLUM_  for confirmation much appreciated 

Sent from my SGH-T399N using XDA Labs


----------



## novelo (Apr 19, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Man, I took a look over your firmware, its structure is the most common possible. . .

Click to collapse



That's... weird? So any idea why no other firmware works except the original?


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 19, 2016)

novelo said:


> That's... weird? So any idea why no other firmware works except the original?

Click to collapse



Simply has a different chip on its PCB, there is no other explanation


----------



## owie76 (Apr 19, 2016)

Please does anyone have the stock ROM file for apro q18 smart watch


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 19, 2016)

owie76 said:


> Please does anyone have the stock ROM file for apro q18 smart watch

Click to collapse



Man, it is a very different watch, try in U8 threads (they have same resolution) - maybe those guys could help


----------



## owie76 (Apr 19, 2016)

that's the watch


----------



## ksquared_au (Apr 20, 2016)

Morning all,
Coming from a pebble watch, there are a couple of things im used to , that im not sure can be done on the DZ09....(please correct me if im wrong)
Flick to open - we could flick the wrist, and the back light would come on.
Messages - if there are multiple messages that come through, only the lastest one is possible to be viewed
Notifications -  i get notification in a window, and the option to view or cancel. How about just open it straight up.
Email - only get a notification of a new email, where as i previously could see the text in the email and the sender. Interestingly, i paired the phone with my parents Toyota, and could read all the email, with no software installed on either phone or car.

Im currently running BTNotification on a SamsungS7 and Version NX9_6ID_240_v2_1_qW_32_T3_L3_C4_G4_E_IPS_160303

Many Thanks.


----------



## Donyd (Apr 21, 2016)

I have a DZ09 and purchased a Sim card. But the phone says that calls are restricted. I can't access the Sim card function or web on the watch either. T-Mobile says the phone is locked is there anyway to unlock it?


----------



## dhiva tiradika (Apr 22, 2016)

Anyone have this firmware ?
I forgot backup my smartwatch firmware before flash rom and now my smartwatch have camera error, i try deferent rom in golem thread and still have same problem
My smartwatch version
[version]
NX9_61D_240_V2_1_W90_CAM_32_T3_L3_C4_G4_D_WELCOME_160407
[BRANCH]:
11CW1352MP
GPLUS61A_11C_NX9
SERIAL#:
[BUILD TIME]
2016/04/07.   14:47
[MRE VERSION] 3100
HAL VERNO :


----------



## gon_meireles (Apr 22, 2016)

dhiva tiradika said:


> Anyone have this firmware ?
> I forgot backup my smartwatch firmware before flash rom and now my smartwatch have camera error, i try deferent rom in golem thread and still have same problem
> My smartwatch version
> [version]
> ...

Click to collapse



Try my mtk6261 firmware version 1 or 2. See my other posts and you will find it attached.


----------



## dhiva tiradika (Apr 22, 2016)

gon_meireles said:


> Try my mtk6261 firmware version 1 or 2. See my other posts and you will find it attached.

Click to collapse



Im cannot found  your firmware in your post,can you give me link of your firmware ? Thx before brother


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 22, 2016)

dhiva tiradika said:


> Im cannot found  your firmware in your post,can you give me link of your firmware ? Thx before brother

Click to collapse



check it in collection man!


----------



## gon_meireles (Apr 22, 2016)

dhiva tiradika said:


> Im cannot found  your firmware in your post,can you give me link of your firmware ? Thx before brother

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3724413&d=1461095227
http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3718994&d=1460676824


----------



## owie76 (Apr 22, 2016)

Any firmware for Apro Q18 please? 

Sent from my HTC One XL using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## znop (Apr 23, 2016)

Donyd said:


> I have a DZ09 and purchased a Sim card. But the phone says that calls are restricted. I can't access the Sim card function or web on the watch either. T-Mobile says the phone is locked is there anyway to unlock it?

Click to collapse



I don't think T-Mobile support knows what they are talking about...  I have a T-Mobile sim card in my DZ09 and despite not having active service I see "T-Mobile" in the upper right hand corner next to the charge indicator.   I would suggest that you try a different sim or buy a new *prepaid sim* card.

---------- Post added at 10:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 PM ----------






Anyone knows what this error message means and how to fix it?​


----------



## dhiva tiradika (Apr 23, 2016)

gon_meireles said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3724413&d=1461095227
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3718994&d=1460676824

Click to collapse



Error in flashing brother
"The flash id of MAUI  bin is not match to target phone flash " 
Help brother


----------



## mauve02 (Apr 23, 2016)

znop said:


> ---------- Post added at 10:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:27 PM ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't know what it means exactly, but I have it every time I connect my watch to flashtool for the first time after I open a new Windows session ; I wait for the USB system to expose the watch drive, I close the explorer, and then I just disconnect the watch, click download again, and reconnect. After the second time, this error doesn't happen again for the remainder of the session. It reappears after a windows reboot.

M.


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 23, 2016)

znop said:


> Anyone knows what this error message means and how to fix it?[/FONT][/CENTER]

Click to collapse



Yeeeeeeeep, get through all steps described here


----------



## dungeonlegend (Apr 23, 2016)

*Change DZ09 wallpaper*

My smartwatch seems like cannot change Wallpaper at all. 

I got a photo in sdcard (and internal memory also), when I go to "File Manager" and click "Options" in this picture, there is no setting "Use as" for this picture.

How can I change my wallpaper theme and Power on/off screens also


----------



## teddyherrera1 (Apr 23, 2016)

alessa said:


> I just bought a 25 € on aliexpress are there any mod's to model?

Click to collapse



i bought the sameone free shipping to my house in the U.S. for 17 dollars yes you can send messages with it everything works just like a phone but browsing the web with it sucks

---------- Post added at 11:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:41 AM ----------




dungeonlegend said:


> My smartwatch seems like cannot change Wallpaper at all.
> 
> I got a photo in sdcard (and internal memory also), when I go to "File Manager" and click "Options" in this picture, there is no setting "Use as" for this picture.
> 
> How can I change my wallpaper theme and Power on/off screens also

Click to collapse



i believe you cannot change wallpaper with this model  it only comes with 3 stock wallpapers .


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 23, 2016)

dungeonlegend said:


> My smartwatch seems like cannot change Wallpaper at all.
> 
> I got a photo in sdcard (and internal memory also), when I go to "File Manager" and click "Options" in this picture, there is no setting "Use as" for this picture.
> 
> How can I change my wallpaper theme and Power on/off screens also

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/sma.../readback-extractor-mtk6260-firmware-t3289272
http://forum.xda-developers.com/sma...ches/watchface-collection-smartwatch-t3299481


----------



## rmcbarreto (Apr 23, 2016)

Hey! There is any windows phone app to control control this smartwatch?


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 23, 2016)

rmcbarreto said:


> Hey! There is any windows phone app to control control this smartwatch?

Click to collapse



nope


----------



## dungeonlegend (Apr 23, 2016)

*Re : Change DZ09 wallpaper*



Golem_ said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/sma.../readback-extractor-mtk6260-firmware-t3289272
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/sma...ches/watchface-collection-smartwatch-t3299481

Click to collapse



Hi Golem, 
What's the point of these 2 links you've post ? I did know how to backup firmware, change the watch face...Do we have any method to change the wallpaper, anything else with my firmware ?


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 23, 2016)

dungeonlegend said:


> Hi Golem,
> What's the point of these 2 links you've post ? I did know how to backup firmware, change the watch face...Do we have any method to change the wallpaper, anything else with my firmware ?

Click to collapse



Ah, sorry, it was about backgrounds, send me the firmware, I'll try to unlock those pictures


----------



## dungeonlegend (Apr 23, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Ah, sorry, it was about backgrounds, send me the firmware, I'll try to unlock those pictures

Click to collapse



Please give it a try Mr.Golem

drive.google.com/file/d/0B9VfGCh4ZFCuTGJGN0w2X2dLeHM (I cannot post link  )


----------



## owie76 (Apr 23, 2016)

Please any ROM for Apro Q18 Chinese Smart Watch with MTK6260A chipset? 

Sent from my HTC One XL using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## gon_meireles (Apr 23, 2016)

dhiva tiradika said:


> Im cannot found  your firmware in your post,can you give me link of your firmware ? Thx before brother

Click to collapse





dhiva tiradika said:


> Error in flashing brother
> "The flash id of MAUI  bin is not match to target phone flash "
> Help brother

Click to collapse



Try this Flashtool version: v5.1516.00
View attachment FlashTool_v5.1516.00.rar

Run the RAM test and post the results.


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 23, 2016)

dungeonlegend said:


> Please give it a try Mr.Golem
> 
> drive.google.com/file/d/0B9VfGCh4ZFCuTGJGN0w2X2dLeHM (I cannot post link  )

Click to collapse



check this out - link -


----------



## dungeonlegend (Apr 24, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> check this out - link -

Click to collapse



Thank you so much Golem,however, it seems like we cannot change Wallpaper during using this watch. Can we change the Power On/Off logo also ?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2016)

I recently buyed bingo t30 watch,which is similar to dz09.But the problem is that it has no video player even a calculator.I think that installing new firmware will solve the problem.Any one have the latest firmware and its driver for windows.plz any one please help﻿


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 24, 2016)

dungeonlegend said:


> Thank you so much Golem,however, it seems like we cannot change Wallpaper during using this watch. Can we change the Power On/Off logo also ?

Click to collapse



nope, I do not touch the boot sector - could get to full brick


----------



## dungeonlegend (Apr 24, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> nope, I do not touch the boot sector - could get to full brick

Click to collapse



Final question : So, my watch is a clone version, right ? Do you have any trick to see the firmware/ROM that fit with my watch ? I did try to flash some ROM around but nothing work, It's stuck in touchscreen function (lucky that I got a backup ROM first). Thank you for your help, I also want to know how can you modify my ROM quite easily ?


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 24, 2016)

dungeonlegend said:


> Final question : So, my watch is a clone version, right ? Do you have any trick to see the firmware/ROM that fit with my watch ? I did try to flash some ROM around but nothing work, It's stuck in touchscreen function (lucky that I got a backup ROM first). Thank you for your help, I also want to know how can you modify my ROM quite easily ?

Click to collapse



1. - "So, my watch is a clone version, right ?" - how did you come to the conclusion? your watch is not a clone - if clone then you woudn't be able to replace any watch skins of theme backgrounds

2. - "Do you have any trick to see the firmware/ROM that fit with my watch ?" - in the collection you have a bunch of firmwares to test (dz09, gt08, gv08, x9y6) - statistically 30% of them has to work on your watch

3. - "I also want to know how can you modify my ROM quite easily ?" - I'm crawling closer very slow and quiet and in the most unexpected moment I "hex" them brutally! - in other words saying: reverse engineering


----------



## dungeonlegend (Apr 24, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> 1. - "So, my watch is a clone version, right ?" - how did you come to the conclusion? your watch is not a clone - if clone then you woudn't be able to replace any watch skins of theme backgrounds
> 
> 2. - "Do you have any trick to see the firmware/ROM that fit with my watch ?" - in the collection you have a bunch of firmwares to test (dz09, gt08, gv08, x9y6) - statistically 30% of them has to work on your watch
> 
> 3. - "I also want to know how can you modify my ROM quite easily ?" - I'm crawling closer very slow and quiet and in the most unexpected moment I "hex" them brutally! - in other words saying: reverse engineering

Click to collapse



Can I flash GT08, GV08...into my DZ09 watch ? Thank you so much Golem


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 24, 2016)

dungeonlegend said:


> Can I flash GT08, GV08...into my DZ09 watch ? Thank you so much Golem

Click to collapse



yes, gt08, gv08, y6


----------



## znop (Apr 25, 2016)

When I connect my watch to my computer (via mini USB cable) these notifications pop up on my DZ09.

*Truly SmartDevice
Truly SmartDevice
Connected
2016.04.24 10:31pm*​
Followed by the options

*Mass storage
COM port
OK  <-->  Back*​
I choose "COM" and hit OK...  Next I proceed to follow the first stage of steps "1 - 5" -- but, at step "4" I consistently get this error message...







I also tried this using the "Mass storage" option -- but, I hit the same road block.  Can anyone tell me what I am doing wrong because I am truly stumped


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## alcor6 (Apr 25, 2016)

Golem said:
			
		

> Ok, I will do the the necessary MOD for that

Click to collapse



Any news ?


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 25, 2016)

znop said:


> When I connect my watch to my computer (via mini USB cable) these notifications pop up on my DZ09.
> 
> *Truly SmartDevice
> Truly SmartDevice
> ...

Click to collapse



Man, there it says you have to turn off your watch, so you don't have to choose any of com port or mass storage - just turn it off


----------



## sethb1975 (Apr 25, 2016)

*Need help with dz09 back up in flash tool !!!!!*

Hi i have the DZ09 single sim (the model with out there jack plug port)
I have tried on a win7 pc and now on a winxp sp1 comp as well.
have not even got past the green spinning circle bit lol.

I keep getting a failed to enumerate certain com port.
I have also had the failed error too with the hint bit saying possibly power up to soon.

Im using windows 7 on a asus laptop and also using winxsp1 on a mac via parallels app.
my firmware info as follows.
[VERSION]
NX9_61D_240_V2_1_
W90_CAM_32_T3_L3_
C4_G4_160310
[BRANCH]
11CW1352MP
GPLUS61A_11C_NX9
BUILD: BUILD_NO
SERIAL#
[BUILD TIME]
2016/03/10 11:36
[MRE VERSION] 3100
HAL_VERNO


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 25, 2016)

sethb1975 said:


> Hi i have the DZ09 single sim (the model with out there jack plug port)
> I have tried on a win7 pc and now on a winxp sp1 comp as well.
> have not even got past the green spinning circle bit lol.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/sma.../readback-extractor-mtk6260-firmware-t3289272
as scatter file use an 32Mb mtk6261 firmware (check collection)


----------



## omargrajales (Apr 25, 2016)

does exist something to read pdf on dz09 smartwatch


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 25, 2016)

omargrajales said:


> does exist something to read pdf on dz09 smartwatch

Click to collapse



install the attachment


----------



## omargrajales (Apr 25, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> install the attachment

Click to collapse



i have to install it on de sd card?

---------- Post added at 10:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:04 PM ----------




omargrajales said:


> i have to install it on de sd card?

Click to collapse



i all ready unzip the file and installed on sd card of my dz09 and i cant read a pdf file  , what do i need to do?


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 25, 2016)

omargrajales said:


> i have to install it on de sd card?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:04 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you have installed on sd card? whatever, if you really installed properly the app (I'm not sure what do you mean by installing "on card") then on the last page in main menu you must have now a new icon, open app and there you browse after pdfs you want to read


----------



## owie76 (Apr 25, 2016)

Is there a facebook and twitter app in vxp format? 

Sent from my HTC One XL using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## sethb1975 (Apr 26, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/sma.../readback-extractor-mtk6260-firmware-t3289272
> as scatter file use an 32Mb mtk6261 firmware (check collection)

Click to collapse



Hi firstly thanks for the help. i tried the 32mb one but its just hanging there on 0%
used on my windows xp built into my mac using parallels.

it shows NOR COM3 at the bottom of the flash tool window sometimes just searching.

regards seth


----------



## omargrajales (Apr 26, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> you have installed on sd card? whatever, if you really installed properly the app (I'm not sure what do you mean by installing "on card") then on the last page in main menu you must have now a new icon, open app and there you browse after pdfs you want to read

Click to collapse



mmm so i dont know how is the way to install it, can you please tell me how?:crying:


----------



## omargrajales (Apr 26, 2016)

how can i install vpx on dz09?


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 26, 2016)

sethb1975 said:


> Hi firstly thanks for the help. i tried the 32mb one but its just hanging there on 0%
> used on my windows xp built into my mac using parallels.
> 
> it shows NOR COM3 at the bottom of the flash tool window sometimes just searching.
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't hear yet about flash tool working through virtualization
Hope you're using flash tool 5.15.16

---------- Post added at 07:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:54 AM ----------




omargrajales said:


> mmm so i dont know how is the way to install it, can you please tell me how?:crying:

Click to collapse



Copy the vxp file in sd card, tap it and wait to appear the message done and that's all


----------



## sethb1975 (Apr 26, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> I didn't hear yet about flash tool working through virtualization
> Hope you're using flash tool 5.15.16
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:54 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry but confused do you mean no flash tool is ready for this moddle yet or something else. ?


----------



## omargrajales (Apr 26, 2016)

i need to use the flash tool to copt the vpx on the watch? if i need , i dont have the drivers for windows 10


----------



## AVCampos (Apr 26, 2016)

omargrajales said:


> i need to use the flash tool to copt the vpx on the watch? if i need , i dont have the drivers for windows 10

Click to collapse



No, AFAIK you just need to copy the VPX file to some folder in the watch (using the watch's mass storage option when conencting it via USB), then open that file from the watch's file explorer.


----------



## omargrajales (Apr 26, 2016)

my flashtool not recognize the com port of my watch and i installed the drivers .

---------- Post added at 04:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:44 PM ----------




AVCampos said:


> No, AFAIK you just need to copy the VPX file to some folder in the watch (using the watch's mass storage option when conencting it via USB), then open that file from the watch's file explorer.

Click to collapse



i copied on the sd memory card that i put on the watch and nothing because the internal memory does not have too much to save it.


----------



## sethb1975 (Apr 26, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> I didn't hear yet about flash tool working through virtualization
> Hope you're using flash tool 5.15.16
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:54 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi I was using the flash tool that was used on that link that was sent to me with the back up warning explaining about the right way to flash and back up as well. I'll check the version number soon as poss. And try that version you mentioned earlier if it not correct


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 26, 2016)

sethb1975 said:


> Sorry but confused do you mean no flash tool is ready for this moddle yet or something else. ?

Click to collapse



man, I don't know, I'm just saying that I've met about 10 guys around trying to use flash tool on mac by virtualization - none of them succeeded


----------



## sethb1975 (Apr 26, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> man, I don't know, I'm just saying that I've met about 10 guys around trying to use flash tool on mac by virtualization - none of them succeeded

Click to collapse



Ok thanks I'll use the Windows 7 version parallels using Windows Xp 64 seems to recondite the drivers as mass storage in device manager


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 26, 2016)

sethb1975 said:


> Ok thanks I'll use the Windows 7 version parallels using Windows Xp 64 seems to recondite the drivers as mass storage in device manager

Click to collapse



get here and follow all "how to" stuff


----------



## Seniq (Apr 26, 2016)

*Hello*

this is old version SmartWatch.This version in TÜRKİSH Language.

[VERSION]
NX9_240_V2_1_RZH_DZ09_IPS_32_T3_L3_C4_B_0304
[BRANCH]
11CW1352MP
GPLUS61A_11C_NX9
BUILD:BUILD_NO
SERIAL#:
[BUILT TIME]
2016/03/04 16:56
[MRE VERSION]3100
HAL_VERNO:
This original firmware my smartwhatch.Can you send me this firmware please....
because turkish firmware version.


If YOU first picture version in the sent me please.My.


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 26, 2016)

Seniq said:


> this is old version SmartWatch.This version in TÜRKİSH Language.
> 
> [VERSION]
> NX9_240_V2_1_RZH_DZ09_IPS_32_T3_L3_C4_B_0304
> ...

Click to collapse



check here - these are all firmwares on 32Mb as yours


----------



## Seniq (Apr 26, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> I see.I tried them all, but no Turkısh language

Click to collapse


----------



## sethb1975 (Apr 26, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> check here - these are all firmwares on 32Mb as yours

Click to collapse



hi Golem_ i got your link thanks, can i ask for you to post the link to the correct drivers for windows 7 64bit please just want to make sure if you get my drift.


----------



## dungeonlegend (Apr 27, 2016)

*Audio Player problem*

Hi Mr.Golem,

I try to copy my .MP3 files in the root directory of memory card, and in "My music" folder also but why my Audio Player app cannot recognize these files even though I changed the search list of Audio Player is "memory card". 

One more thing : I saw your "PDF Reader" file containing one .vxp file. I copied it inside sdcard, when I click "Install" it show "Install Failed". Please show me the problem here


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 27, 2016)

dungeonlegend said:


> Hi Mr.Golem,
> 
> I try to copy my .MP3 files in the root directory of memory card, and in "My music" folder also but why my Audio Player app cannot recognize these files even though I changed the search list of Audio Player is "memory card".
> 
> One more thing : I saw your "PDF Reader" file containing one .vxp file. I copied it inside sdcard, when I click "Install" it show "Install Failed". Please show me the problem here

Click to collapse



audioplayer/left down corner button/local list/ok/options/settings/ set list auto gen. to off - now will recognize everything
as about pdf reader - it is a long story - point is that it is what it is - pdf reader doesn't match your mre environment

---------- Post added at 08:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 AM ----------




sethb1975 said:


> hi Golem_ i got your link thanks, can i ask for you to post the link to the correct drivers for windows 7 64bit please just want to make sure if you get my drift.

Click to collapse



here you find anything you need


----------



## dungeonlegend (Apr 27, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> audioplayer/left down corner button/local list/ok/options/settings/ set list auto gen. to off - now will recognize everything
> as about pdf reader - it is a long story - point is that it is what it is - pdf reader doesn't match your mre environment

Click to collapse



I realized that in Audio Player we have to add every single song by hand into list instead of auto recognizing files contained into folder/root directory. Am I right or it's so frustrated !!!

About apps for DZ09, Is there any chance to install order apps in my watch ? Can we modify the MRE environment to fit with this app ? How can I know my MRE work with the orders ?


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 27, 2016)

dungeonlegend said:


> I realized that in Audio Player we have to add every single song by hand into list instead of auto recognizing files contained into folder/root directory. Am I right or it's so frustrated !!!
> 
> About apps for DZ09, Is there any chance to install order apps in my watch ? Can we modify the MRE environment to fit with this app ? How can I know my MRE work with the orders ?

Click to collapse



the internal available memory is very small, did you put there something? (audiorecorder or camera video/photo or anything else saves data in the internal memory?) maybe that's why refuses install things
there  is no visible reason to stop you install vxp (I have checked your firmware)


----------



## dungeonlegend (Apr 27, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> the internal available memory is very small, did you put there something? (audiorecorder or camera video/photo or anything else saves data in the internal memory?) maybe that's why refuses install things
> there  is no visible reason to stop you install vxp (I have checked your firmware)

Click to collapse



There is nothing else inside internal memory, my space is still 503 free of 506 KB. Quite sad if you said you checked my firmware and app installed successfully in your device


----------



## Rosario55 (Apr 27, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> check it in collection man!

Click to collapse



Hi Golem_  thanks for your work.
Wich firmware can i choose? last modded and stale?


----------



## omargrajales (Apr 28, 2016)

dungeonlegend said:


> Hi Mr.Golem,
> 
> I try to copy my .MP3 files in the root directory of memory card, and in "My music" folder also but why my Audio Player app cannot recognize these files even though I changed the search list of Audio Player is "memory card".
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 28, 2016)

Rosario55 said:


> Hi Golem_  thanks for your work.
> Wich firmware can i choose? last modded and stale?

Click to collapse



FIrst do a readback dump of your own firmware (get in my thread - readback extractor) - then you can test anything you like

---------- Post added at 06:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:46 AM ----------




omargrajales said:


> dungeonlegend said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mr.Golem,
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## dungeonlegend (Apr 28, 2016)

*MOD this firmware !*

Dear Mr.Golem,

Can you mod this firmware for me ? I want to change some themes, and hope to change Power ON/OFF screen also (if you can) 
Thank you so much Mr.Golem 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B9VfGCh4ZFCuTl9OZFd2MndyaTQ


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 28, 2016)

dungeonlegend said:


> Dear Mr.Golem,
> 
> Can you mod this firmware for me ? I want to change some themes, and hope to change Power ON/OFF screen also (if you can)
> Thank you so much Mr.Golem
> ...

Click to collapse



Let me see what I can do for you


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 28, 2016)

dungeonlegend said:


> Dear Mr.Golem,
> 
> Can you mod this firmware for me ? I want to change some themes, and hope to change Power ON/OFF screen also (if you can)
> Thank you so much Mr.Golem

Click to collapse



check this link


----------



## genergabasa (Apr 29, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Some guys here around met same message, unfortunately they weren't able to fix it no matter what they tried . . .

Click to collapse



Not sure if someone also solves this by checking the USB Download Without Battery in FlashTool v5.1516.00.00 Options.


----------



## szaboors87 (Apr 29, 2016)

Hello guys!

I bought this kind of smartwatch, but there is no hungarian language. Is there a firmware which contains my language or is it possible to integrate into my firmware?

Thanks!


----------



## jedi1972 (Apr 30, 2016)

*Facebook/twitter host not found*

Hello everyone, hope you're all well.

Got a Dz09 this week and have set up sim etc and can get online via browser.  I can receive calls and messages and all notifications work.

The two apps that i have problems with are the facebook and twitter apps.  I have downloaded and tried numerous bt installers and  even the one linked at the start of this thread for my nexus 5 with marshmellow firmware.  No matter what i try, they both come up with "host not found".  The push notifications are enabled in all the various bt apps that i have tried but to no avail.  I would simply like my watch to notify me of new tweets/posts and to access them via the built in apps.  If i can get that working, my watch will function 100%.

I understand that its a cheap Chinese watch but it annoying to have them on there on not be able to make them work:laugh:

Any help will be great thanks..


----------



## IkarusVC (May 1, 2016)

Hello guys, 
first of all: thanks for this great community around our watch. and special thanks to Golem_ for his great work in here. 
Since today, i am a happy owner of a [email protected] DZ09 / MTK6260A - Chipset (bought from here: http://www.amazon.de/PELTEC-Smartwatch-Smartphone-Armbanduhr-silberfarben/dp/B015NBRJOK ) 

My Question: 
I have downloaded the Facebook (1).vxp application from a Google-Drive-Folder (i don't have the link right now, it was something around page 10-15 in this thread) and pushed it with Bluetooth from my smartphone to my watch's external sd card. then i moved it to the internal storage of my watch, clicked on the file...nothing. the option-menu don't have any "install"-function...it only says Send/New Folder/Rename/Delete/Sort by/Copy/Move/Details. 
So far, so bad....

But then i went to Settings - Phone Settings - Shortcut Manager  aaaand...wow! An Facebook-App appears! But when I clicked on Facebook/On, my watch just told me "Failed to add. Maximum shortcuts number reached." 
So I went back to the application/main menu (come on...you know, what i mean!), long pressed a random symbol, which gives you the option to sort the icons in your favorite order. but there was no way to delete a symbol/shortcut. I can even put the symbol to a entire new site, yes! But delete? No way. Even the Options-Menu says only Open/Move/Menu page transition. 

So...any ideas, how to delete a shortcut to make place for the Facebook app? or any other ideas how to make this app work? 
Am I on a completely wrong way? But the Shortcut Manager took notice of the Facebook-App, so i can't be totally wrong, huh? 

I'm sorry if I asked this question for the 100th time. I wasn't able to read all 94 Pages of this thread yet (holy sh*t! 94 pages!). 

Thanks in advance! 

- Ika


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## omargrajales (May 1, 2016)

Im trying to install pdf reader 
First : i put teh .vpx on external memory sd card because is too big for the internal memory of the watch. Well i put it on the sd card and i tried to opened but it do anything , the only option i have is  Send/New Folder/Rename/Delete/Sort by/Copy/Move/Details. Then i dont know what to do. can you help me.

 second: i have twitter and facebook , how can i access to the memory where they are installed , i want to erase them and put the pdf reader . 
can anyone please help me?


----------



## anuragdc (May 2, 2016)

I am unable to flash GT08 ROM on my Bingo T-50 but both of them look identical.. I Have successfully backed up my stock ROM using Read Back

Ram TEST :


----------



## AVCampos (May 2, 2016)

From what I've read here, your main issue is the limited Flash size (32 Mb) compared to that of a real DZ09 (128 Mb). You should find on a previous message a link for 32 Mb ROMs.


----------



## Golem_ (May 2, 2016)

anuragdc said:


> I am unable to flash GT08 ROM on my Bingo T-50 but both of them look identical.. I Have successfully backed up my stock ROM using Read Back
> 
> Ram TEST :

Click to collapse



https://drive.google.com/folderview...&usp=sharing&tid=0B_hRh3DjuBoeblBsakZfUWFCeGM
these are the firmwares we have for 32Mb based mtk watch phones


----------



## FastFoward (May 2, 2016)

*Internet error*

Hi.

First thank to God I found this forum, cause Im really frustrated .

I bought a dz09 Aliexpress SmartWatch .

All is well , I can make calls, is easy to connect to BT notifications , everything works fine , but I cannot use the Internet (of course , not even WhatsApp, Facebook or Twitter app ) .

Of course I have enought Internet data and the phone SIM is activated also the internet data.

I've tried a lot of things.

In my model doesn't appears option "connectivity" when I put the SIM card, but my model shows another option like " Connection Options " or something like that. GPRS is in "always".

I tried the code * # 8375 # and this is the information I received:


_[VERSION]

NX9_61D_240_V2_1_R
ZH_DZ09_IPS_32_T3_
L3_C4_G4_B_0304

[BRANCH]
11CW1352MP
GPLUS61A_11C_NX9

BUILD:BUILD_NO

SERIAL#:

[BUILD TIME]
2016/3/04 16:56

[MRE VERSION] 3100

HAL_VERNO:_


Hope anyone can help me and sorry for my bad english, Im from Spain.

Regards.


----------



## Golem_ (May 2, 2016)

FastFoward said:


> Hi.
> 
> First thank to God I found this forum, cause Im really frustrated .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you check with other provider sim if that connectivity tab appears in the phone settings?


----------



## FastFoward (May 2, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Did you check with other provider sim if that connectivity tab appears in the phone settings?

Click to collapse



Yes, I tried it too.


----------



## Rosario55 (May 2, 2016)

I golem, can you explain the difference between 
- dz09 unusual 32 mb 
- dz09 unusual 64 mb 
Folder in google drive. Why unusual!??? 


Inviato dal mio Mi-4c utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Kon El (May 3, 2016)

*Bricked after Readback?*

Hello. I've been following the thread after I was brought my DZ09 (clone, I guess). First of all, congratulate Golem for the really good work with this watch.

I believe I have a 32 mb, as this indicates:
Internal RAM:

	Size = 0x0000D000 (52KB)

External RAM:

	Type = SRAM

	Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NOR Flash:

	Device ID = "[MXIC] MX25L3291FWJI_09" (274)
	Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)



I have tried to do the readback for keeping the firmware, but the Readback extractor didn't work. However, the problem is that now I can't turn on the watch, even after sticking the battery out. Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## Golem_ (May 3, 2016)

Rosario55 said:


> I golem, can you explain the difference between
> - dz09 unusual 32 mb
> - dz09 unusual 64 mb
> Folder in google drive. Why unusual!???
> ...

Click to collapse



as the folder name says, they are designed for mtk6261DA watches based on 32Mb or 64Mb NOR flash hardware
they are unusual because they are clones trying to look and work like an USUAL mtk6260A 128Mb NOR watch
As you can guess of course the hardware quality is lower - for instance very low BT/GSM reception  - bad sound - or lack of primary features (as swipe notification screen  for most of them)

---------- Post added at 03:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:01 PM ----------




Kon El said:


> Hello. I've been following the thread after I was brought my DZ09 (clone, I guess). First of all, congratulate Golem for the really good work with this watch.
> 
> I believe I have a 32 mb, as this indicates:
> Internal RAM:
> ...

Click to collapse



In Flash Tool readback cannot do any harm, why? because is just reading your memory - it is tested by thousands of users and there were no incidents
I guess you did a wrong move, for instance, the most common mistake - doing a nor flash test instead the RAM  - which is wiping out all the content


----------



## Rosario55 (May 3, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> as the folder name says, they are designed for mtk6261DA watches based on 32Mb or 64Mb NOR flash hardware
> they are unusual because they are clones trying to look and work like an USUAL mtk6260A 128Mb NOR watch
> As you can guess of course the hardware quality is lower - for instance very low BT/GSM reception  - bad sound - or lack of primary features (as swipe notification screen  for most of them)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Golem_ (May 3, 2016)

Rosario55 said:


> Golem_ said:
> 
> 
> > as the folder name says, they are designed for mtk6261DA watches based on 32Mb or 64Mb NOR flash hardware
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Rosario55 (May 3, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Rosario55 said:
> 
> 
> > man, why are you asking me??? they say the processor is mtk6260A - but a mtk6260 cannot work with a NOR small like 32Mb - most probably this watch has a 6261D or 6261DA - as about the NOR they are not lying - is 32Mb - if you'd ask me I would pay $6 dollars more for a original one - I like to change watch skins and theme backgrouds, swiping menu and videoplayer and. . . and. . . and. . .
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## FastFoward (May 3, 2016)

FastFoward said:


> Hi.
> 
> First thank to God I found this forum, cause Im really frustrated .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Can anyone help me please?.

I cant understand why internet doesnt work :crying:


----------



## Golem_ (May 3, 2016)

Rosario55 said:


> Golem_ said:
> 
> 
> > Ok thanks, i did not know about clones before reading this topic... I would have bought original one...
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Kon El (May 3, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> In Flash Tool readback cannot do any harm, why? because is just reading your memory - it is tested by thousands of users and there were no incidents
> I guess you did a wrong move, for instance, the most common mistake - doing a nor flash test instead the RAM  - which is wiping out all the content

Click to collapse



Yes, you are completely right and this must have been the case, thank you. At least, I got some info like the IMEI before I was this sloppy.

With this reference, would you recommend me a particular build from your 32mb folder for flashing? (I hope I still can do that). Thank you so much and sorry for bothering you.

[VERSION]
NX_961D_240_V2_1_RZH_DZ09_IPS_32_T3_L3_C4_G4_B_0304
[BRANCH]:
11CW1352MP
GPLUS61A_11C_NX9
BUILD: BUILD_NO
SERIAL#:
[BUILD TIME]
2016/03/04 16:56
[MRE VERSION] 3100
HAL_VERNO:


----------



## Rosario55 (May 3, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Rosario55 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd tell you but I hate do advertising - whatever, avoid amazon and stuff like that
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Golem_ (May 3, 2016)

Rosario55 said:


> Golem_ said:
> 
> 
> > Only a suggestion, brother...
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## weirdfate (May 4, 2016)

Golem_

Ive followed your site and cant get in to load any firmware!! it wont flash the rom and doesnt look as if its connecting to the watch.  any ideas or could i have got a fake?


----------



## Golem_ (May 4, 2016)

weirdfate said:


> Golem_
> 
> Ive followed your site and cant get in to load any firmware!! it wont flash the rom and doesnt look as if its connecting to the watch.  any ideas or could i have got a fake?

Click to collapse



I'm sure it has to be about a misunderstanding - I don't have any site. For some steps you can get on this thread


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## preemkumar (May 4, 2016)

DZ09 app
Hi,

I bought a DZ09 and received it last week. I am from the india...
I like the design and the display is also good. Some functions I will probably never use but in general a nice smartwatch.
I got mine for 28 euros and for that it is not bad. i not able browsing proper

Only problem is the software for the smartphone. The software you can download by scanning the QR code is Chinese.
Can not get that to work.


----------



## AVCampos (May 4, 2016)

preemkumar said:


> DZ09 app
> Only problem is the software for the smartphone. The software you can download by scanning the QR code is Chinese.
> Can not get that to work.

Click to collapse



I use this one: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.szfunyun.btnotification

It is listed as incompatible with my phone (Sony Xperia Z1 Compact), but i downloaded the APK via Raccoon, installed it, and it works fine.


----------



## FastFoward (May 4, 2016)

preemkumar said:


> DZ09 app
> Hi,
> 
> I bought a DZ09 and received it last week. I am from the india...
> ...

Click to collapse



Same problem here and I cant make it works...


----------



## Kon El (May 4, 2016)

Thanks to Golem_ I found a firmware that looks the same I had and it is the only compatible. However, this was a very bad software as it came.

BTNotification doesn't work with Android 6, and despite getting a new IMEI (I can't reverse it to the original without a BPL file), I can't connect to my data network with a SIM because there's no way to change the connectivity parameters. It can only manage calls with the SIM inside, and through bluetooth, the contact list leads you to contacts different that those you want.

Really messy, and the seller will not provide the original firmware to tweak it or give the contact of the manufacturer... Be careful to buy the real thing.


----------



## Golem_ (May 4, 2016)

Kon El said:


> Thanks to Golem_ I found a firmware that looks the same I had and it is the only compatible. However, this was a very bad software as it came.
> 
> BTNotification doesn't work with Android 6, and despite getting a new IMEI (I can't reverse it to the original without a BPL file), I can't connect to my data network with a SIM because there's no way to change the connectivity parameters. It can only manage calls with the SIM inside, and through bluetooth, the contact list leads you to contacts different that those you want.
> 
> Really messy, and the seller will not provide the original firmware to tweak it or give the contact of the manufacturer... Be careful to buy the real thing.

Click to collapse



I prefer a MUCH simpler way to write an imei
you connect to usb your watch (turned on this time) and set the com port on the watch screen, go in device manager and check the port number your watch is connected, then you open Tera Term hyperterminal (google for this app), connect it as serial com on watch com port and then give the command:
AT + EGMR = 1, 7, " imei number "
if on screen appears OK then ready, you've changed your imei


----------



## omargrajales (May 5, 2016)

Im trying to install pdf reader 
First : i put teh .vpx on external memory sd card because is too big for the internal memory of the watch. Well i put it on the sd card and i tried to opened but it do anything , the only option i have is  Send/New Folder/Rename/Delete/Sort by/Copy/Move/Details. Then i dont know what to do. can you help me.

 second: i have twitter and facebook , how can i access to the memory where they are installed , i want to erase them and put the pdf reader . 
can anyone please help me?


Sent from my SM-G925I using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## timboger (May 5, 2016)

Kon El said:


> Thanks to Golem_ I found a firmware that looks the same I had and it is the only compatible. However, this was a very bad software as it came.
> 
> BTNotification doesn't work with Android 6, and despite getting a new IMEI (I can't reverse it to the original without a BPL file), I can't connect to my data network with a SIM because there's no way to change the connectivity parameters. It can only manage calls with the SIM inside, and through bluetooth, the contact list leads you to contacts different that those you want.
> 
> Really messy, and the seller will not provide the original firmware to tweak it or give the contact of the manufacturer... Be careful to buy the real thing.

Click to collapse



With the dz09 being Bluetooth v3 you will need to use an app called Bluetooth phonebook from the playstore to access your contacts. This utilizes pbap or irmc profiles that are needed to connect the phonebook. Bluetooth v4 will connect automatically.


----------



## Golem_ (May 5, 2016)

omargrajales said:


> Im trying to install pdf reader
> First : i put teh .vpx on external memory sd card because is too big for the internal memory of the watch. Well i put it on the sd card and i tried to opened but it do anything , the only option i have is  Send/New Folder/Rename/Delete/Sort by/Copy/Move/Details. Then i dont know what to do. can you help me.
> 
> second: i have twitter and facebook , how can i access to the memory where they are installed , i want to erase them and put the pdf reader .
> ...

Click to collapse



if the firmware comes with facebook and twitter you cannot uninstall them


----------



## darenhawk (May 5, 2016)

Hey Golem_ thanks for all your help. I got my new watch from a place with the Best Gear   and it was an original.  I backed it up now and am going to experiment with flashing other versions.

Do you happen to know if any of the legitimate DZ09 firmware versions let you change the wallpaper like some of the clone firmwares do? 

Thanks


----------



## Golem_ (May 6, 2016)

darenhawk said:


> Hey Golem_ thanks for all your help. I got my new watch from and it was an original.  I backed it up now and am going to experiment with flashing other versions.
> 
> Do you happen to know if any of the legitimate DZ09 firmware versions let you change the wallpaper like some of the clone firmwares do?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



some will let you change wallpapers, some not

---------- Post added at 12:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:05 AM ----------




darenhawk said:


> Hey Golem_ thanks for all your help. I got my new watch from and it was an original.  I backed it up now and am going to experiment with flashing other versions.
> 
> Do you happen to know if any of the legitimate DZ09 firmware versions let you change the wallpaper like some of the clone firmwares do?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Please edit previous post and remove the online store from text!


----------



## znop (May 6, 2016)

FastFoward said:


> Same problem here and I cant make it works...

Click to collapse



Ditto...  I've since given up up on trying to root my DZ09 and decided to use it as is.  So far I have my DZ09 tethered to my *HTC Desire 626s* the settings on my phone  are "Mobile Hotspot: ON" and "Bluetooth tethering: ON (sharing this phones internet connection).  I can make calls (without an active sim chip), play music from my smartphone, get Gmail notifications, etc.  For the most part the DZ09 is working -- but, when I launch "Lemon Browser" I get the error message, "Browser failed to open page".  Anyone have a solution for this?  I, seriously don't want to buy a separate "prepaid" sim for the watch when my HTC Desire 626s can do the job.


----------



## Gianma97 (May 6, 2016)

After the flash, the touch of my dz09 no longer works. why? How can I do?


----------



## Golem_ (May 6, 2016)

Gianma97 said:


> After the flash, the touch of my dz09 no longer works. why? How can I do?

Click to collapse



because the firmware you flashed is not compatible with your watch components (in your case the touch screen)


----------



## Gianma97 (May 6, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> because the firmware you flashed is not compatible with your watch components (in your case the touch screen)

Click to collapse



I tried with many firmware. It does not work anyway. I also tried to reset the smartwatch :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## Golem_ (May 6, 2016)

Gianma97 said:


> I tried with many firmware. It does not work anyway. I also tried to reset the smartwatch :crying: :crying: :crying:

Click to collapse



not so big deal, flash back the readback dump backup you did previously and that's all
question - you flashed firmwares from collection we have here on xda or you flashed firmwares you found on google?


----------



## Gianma97 (May 6, 2016)

is a firmwel xda other is from here niezarmsan.blogspotì. but where can I find the backup? and how do I flash it back?


----------



## Golem_ (May 6, 2016)

Gianma97 said:


> is a firmwel xda other is from here niezarmsan.blogspotì. but where can I find the backup? and how do I flash it back?

Click to collapse



in this case you already lost your original firmware. . .  get here, one or more of them have to match your watch


----------



## znop (May 6, 2016)

Golem, where can I find a scatter file for the DZ09 Smartwatch?


----------



## Golem_ (May 6, 2016)

znop said:


> Golem, where can I find a scatter file for the DZ09 Smartwatch?

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/smartwatch/other-smartwatches/mtk6260-firmwares-t3306203


----------



## znop (May 6, 2016)

Golem,  Which one of these files is the  "Readback file"? :angel:

*ReadBack Extractor mtk6260A_firmware backup utility for GT08, DZ09, GV08, F8 etc:*


BPLGUInfoCustomAppSrcP_MT6260_S00_HX_106KA_S1_LANGA (File)
DbgInfo_11BW1308MP_X9_HX_106KA_S1_LANGA_2015_09_06_09_40 (File)
EXT_BOOTLOADER (File)
GPLUS60A_6464_11B_BB.cfg (CFG File)
ROM (File)
VIVA (File)
X9_BOOTLOADER_V005_MT6260_HX_106KA_S1_LANGA (PowerISO File)
X9_PCB01_gprs_MT6260_S00.elf (Elf File)


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## Golem_ (May 6, 2016)

znop said:


> Golem,  Which one of these files is the  "Readback file"? :angel:
> 
> *ReadBack Extractor mtk6260A_firmware backup utility for GT08, DZ09, GV08, F8 etc:*
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Man, none of them is a readback file, what you have there is a list of files part of a firmware kit

readback dump file is a full copy of your watch NOR flash memory - from it, using readback extractor app you can extract a firmware kit. I advice anyone, best move, before any flashing do a readback dump!


----------



## Golem_ (May 8, 2016)

darenhawk said:


> Hey Golem_ thanks for all your help. I got my new watch from.  I backed it up now and am going to experiment with flashing other versions.
> 
> Do you happen to know if any of the legitimate DZ09 firmware versions let you change the wallpaper like some of the clone firmwares do?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



No man, I really mean it, please remove any reference about that online store - you put me here in a very awkward position - imagine that the store you just praised few weeks ago wiped out all my money stored in their site and all my points - do you still want to advertise them???


----------



## sachins602 (May 9, 2016)

*Can't zoom pictures*

Is there any way to zoom pictures i am unable to zoom pictures.


----------



## FastFoward (May 10, 2016)

znop said:


> Ditto...  I've since given up up on trying to root my DZ09 and decided to use it as is.  So far I have my DZ09 tethered to my *HTC Desire 626s* the settings on my phone  are "Mobile Hotspot: ON" and "Bluetooth tethering: ON (sharing this phones internet connection).  I can make calls (without an active sim chip), play music from my smartphone, get Gmail notifications, etc.  For the most part the DZ09 is working -- but, when I launch "Lemon Browser" I get the error message, "Browser failed to open page".  Anyone have a solution for this?  I, seriously don't want to buy a separate "prepaid" sim for the watch when my HTC Desire 626s can do the job.

Click to collapse



It seems is not a problem of the SIM card, maybe is a factory default. I don't have any solution, I tried a lot of things for nothing. This forum was my last hope.


----------



## greatpapa (May 10, 2016)

i Got the Bingo T30 smart watch firmware with one custom firmware also.
Visit here
http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/xda-assist/firmware-bingo-t30-smart-watch-stock-t3376419

---------- Post added at 05:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:59 PM ----------




[email protected] said:


> I recently buyed bingo t30 watch,which is similar to dz09.But the problem is that it has no video player even a calculator.I think that installing new firmware will solve the problem.Any one have the latest firmware and its driver for windows.plz any one please help﻿

Click to collapse



Here you can find some help regarding Bingo T30
http://forum.xda-developers.com/general/xda-assist/firmware-bingo-t30-smart-watch-stock-t3376419
:fingers-crossed:
http://a2zandroidrom.com/download-b...tock-firmware-flash-file-and-detailed-review/


----------



## try1231 (May 10, 2016)

Hi! Anyone know which firmware this guy is using? I want to change wallpaper too.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIK5WVp6pJ0


----------



## try1231 (May 11, 2016)

*Finally!!! Changed my wallpaper!!!*



try1231 said:


> Hi! Anyone know which firmware this guy is using? I want to change wallpaper too.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIK5WVp6pJ0

Click to collapse



Guys I managed to find the firmware that can pull this off after flashing almost 30 firmwares. 

Here's how:

1) Download this firmware from Golem's Drive: *DZ-09 firmware official from consan MOD*

2) Change the wallpaper for theme 1 & 2 using MTK_Res V1.3.exe, just like how you change the watch face

3) Optional: This firmware allows you to change your power-up & power-off animation through file manager! 

This firmware is stable and I haven't found any bugs yet.

Thanks a lot to Golem for your firmwares!!


----------



## Rahul pr (May 12, 2016)

I can't zoom pics in dz09 smartwatch plz suggest me


----------



## stojko007 (May 14, 2016)

Hello i need some help,
i tried to install rom as it described here: http://niezarmsan.blogspot.si/2015/12/how-to-install-firmware-on-dz09-mtk6260.html
i am on windows 10
when dz09 is turned off pc doesn't recognise it. There is nothing in manager. I tried with flashtool exe and when i try to push START button got this message: FAILED TO ENUMERATE A CERTAIN COM PORT 
and i can't do nothing. I really want to flash rom because, in rom which is on watch, there is no themes, no volume settings etc....please advice how to solve the problem.
Thank you all


----------



## Golem_ (May 14, 2016)

stojko007 said:


> Hello i need some help,
> i tried to install rom as it described here: http://niezarmsan.blogspot.si/2015/12/how-to-install-firmware-on-dz09-mtk6260.html
> i am on windows 10
> when dz09 is turned off pc doesn't recognise it. There is nothing in manager. I tried with flashtool exe and when i try to push START button got this message: FAILED TO ENUMERATE A CERTAIN COM PORT
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi there, get here,  follow the steps and I'm sure it will work like a charm

Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST


----------



## stojko007 (May 14, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Hi there, get here,  follow the steps and I'm sure it will work like a charm

Click to collapse



I tried already. But problem is that my PC doesn't recognise watch at all. Whatever i try, when i connect watch (turned off or on) nothing happened on my PC. Tried already PC8restart with shift - troubleshooting - 7 and after thet installed drivers and same thing....any other advice???


----------



## Golem_ (May 14, 2016)

stojko007 said:


> I tried already. But problem is that my PC doesn't recognise watch at all. Whatever i try, when i connect watch (turned off or on) nothing happened on my PC. Tried already PC8restart with shift - troubleshooting - 7 and after thet installed drivers and same thing....any other advice???

Click to collapse



you're a fate victim, very improbable yet possible - maybe the cable is the problem (I met a case here around)
I refuse to think about your watch having an issue

Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST


----------



## stojko007 (May 15, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> you're a fate victim, very improbable yet possible - maybe the cable is the problem (I met a case here around)
> I refuse to think about your watch having an issue

Click to collapse



i am on read bac function of flashtool and after that i got the message: CANNOT PASS BOOTROM START COMMAND. POSSIBLY TARGET START TOO EARLY.

What to do?
i passed that too...now i stucked on :the flash of mauly/moly is not match to target pghones:check maui/moly


----------



## sachins602 (May 15, 2016)

Rahul pr said:


> I can't zoom pics in dz09 smartwatch plz suggest me

Click to collapse





sachins602 said:


> Is there any way to zoom pictures i am unable to zoom pictures.

Click to collapse



please can anybody help


----------



## Golem_ (May 15, 2016)

stojko007 said:


> i am on read bac function of flashtool and after that i got the message: CANNOT PASS BOOTROM START COMMAND. POSSIBLY TARGET START TOO EARLY.
> 
> What to do?
> i passed that too...now i stucked on :the flash of mauly/moly is not match to target pghones:check maui/moly

Click to collapse



for all 3 values 0x01000000, 0x00800000 and 00400000?

Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST


----------



## stojko007 (May 15, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> for all 3 values 0x01000000, 0x00800000 and 00400000?

Click to collapse



yes with all three:crying:


----------



## Golem_ (May 15, 2016)

stojko007 said:


> yes with all three:crying:

Click to collapse



Then you have to load different scatter file for initialization preferable config_mtk.cfg type
Just for verification, make sure you're using flash tool v15.16

Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST


----------



## FastFoward (May 16, 2016)

znop said:


> Ditto...  I've since given up up on trying to root my DZ09 and decided to use it as is.  So far I have my DZ09 tethered to my *HTC Desire 626s* the settings on my phone  are "Mobile Hotspot: ON" and "Bluetooth tethering: ON (sharing this phones internet connection).  I can make calls (without an active sim chip), play music from my smartphone, get Gmail notifications, etc.  For the most part the DZ09 is working -- but, when I launch "Lemon Browser" I get the error message, "Browser failed to open page".  Anyone have a solution for this?  I, seriously don't want to buy a separate "prepaid" sim for the watch when my HTC Desire 626s can do the job.

Click to collapse



Hi!

Did you solve the lemon browser problem?

Could you help me, please?. I have the same error.


----------



## AVCampos (May 16, 2016)

FastFoward said:


> Hi!
> 
> Did you solve the lemon browser problem?
> 
> Could you help me, please?. I have the same error.

Click to collapse



If I'm not mistaken, the DZ09 can't use the "parent" phone's Internet connection, so apps like Facebook, Twitter, Browser and WhatsApp require an inserted SIM card and the correct connection profiles configured.


----------



## FastFoward (May 16, 2016)

AVCampos said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the DZ09 can't use the "parent" phone's Internet connection, so apps like Facebook, Twitter, Browser and WhatsApp require an inserted SIM card and the correct connection profiles configured.

Click to collapse



I did all the connections I have, of course I have an operative SIM card and I can't connect to internet.

My problem is that in the network menu the option "connectivity" doesnt appears, only "network selection, GPRS connection (is on always, of course) and GPRS transfer pref."

I tried to connect to internet with 3 different SIMS cards of 3 different operators... and nothing...


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## drippydh (May 16, 2016)

I have a question,
everytime I got a notification, it makes a litlle beep. Can I put down the volume? Can't find it anywhere in the settings


----------



## BadDriver (May 19, 2016)

Hello guys, I just bought this smartwatch and I have some questions. I hope that you will give me some help:

1. It's paired with a Xiaomi Redmi Note 2 with BTNotification app. How can I make it, so the sound from the calls will be by default from the phone, not from the smartwatch. Every time someone calls me, the sound is from the smartwatch.

2.  I think my software is a little bit outdated. I don't have the theme option, I don't have the notification option and I don't have that notification drawer feature, like on android.

3. I can't acces his internal storage by the PC. As far I know, it has about 64mb. It doesn't matter if I set it as a PORT or mass storage from the watch, the PC is making that bip like the device is recognized,  but I can't see it on my computer. I've tried on windows 10 and windows 8.1 I installed the drivers from here, but with no luck: http://forum.xda-developers.com/sma.../readback-extractor-mtk6260-firmware-t3289272

4. I want to change the firmware. Which version do you recommend me from here? http://forum.xda-developers.com/smartwatch/other-smartwatches/mtk6260-firmwares-t3306203


----------



## Golem_ (May 19, 2016)

BadDriver said:


> Hello guys, I just bought this smartwatch and I have some questions. I hope that you will give me some help:
> 
> 1. It's paired with a Xiaomi Redmi Note 2 with BTNotification app. How can I make it, so the sound from the calls will be by default from the phone, not from the smartwatch. Every time someone calls me, the sound is from the smartwatch.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Salut!

1. Pair your watch directly as being bluetooth headset - then you'll have just the sounds are coming from your phone
2. When about these watches we cannot speak about outdated/updated, it is what it is - if you have no swipe panel then I guess you have a watch on 6261D, a "clone" which means you were tricked - poor signal (bluetooth and gsm), poor interface and overall poor quality - I wouldn't bother too much about
3. My friend, it is about 64 mega bits, not bytes (even I have some doubts you have 64. . . I guess it is about 32, but let's say you have 64), the "operating system" covers almost all the spot, why would you like to see less than 60kB?
4. Do a readback dump before (readback extractor thread) - after that, I wish you luck!

P.S. My friend, if you are such a bad driver as you say, I wish I never meet you in traffic - how do I recognize you? bucharest is FULL of bad drivers ))

---------- Post added at 10:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:46 PM ----------




FastFoward said:


> I did all the connections I have, of course I have an operative SIM card and I can't connect to internet.
> 
> My problem is that in the network menu the option "connectivity" doesnt appears, only "network selection, GPRS connection (is on always, of course) and GPRS transfer pref."
> 
> I tried to connect to internet with 3 different SIMS cards of 3 different operators... and nothing...

Click to collapse



first get here link and do a full readback dump backup of your original firmware (for safety) and then get here link and flash new firmwares, maybe you find you which is matching your hardware and has the network features required

---------- Post added at 11:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:58 PM ----------




drippydh said:


> I have a question,
> everytime I got a notification, it makes a litlle beep. Can I put down the volume? Can't find it anywhere in the settings

Click to collapse



In the profile you're set on / customize / there is a parameter <system alert> or something like that, switch it off and no more small beeps

Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST


----------



## BadDriver (May 20, 2016)

And if I have a clone, there is no way to install the original firmware, right...?

Oh, and you won't recognize me in traffic


----------



## Golem_ (May 20, 2016)

BadDriver said:


> And if I have a clone, there is no way to install the original firmware, right...?
> 
> Oh, and you won't recognize me in traffic

Click to collapse



You can install anything compatible that fits in 32 Mb - what do you mean by original? a one that is working on 128Mb? in this case no, is not compatible and there is no space for it

Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST


----------



## BadDriver (May 20, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> You can install anything compatible that fits in 32 Mb - what do you mean by original? a one that is working on 128Mb? in this case no, is not compatible and there is no space for it

Click to collapse



By original I mean "the original clone", right know I have "a clone by a clone". I just want that software with notification drawer and with notification options, which is on 128Mb version. Right now I can't use the smartwatch in this condition. I think I will give you a PM, we will understand each other better in romanian


----------



## xenuprime (May 20, 2016)

Hey everyone,

I just purchased this watch for one purpose: I am making a costume and this was going to be a "communicator". So, I just need it to play a gif or video loop without turning off by itself. Any help?

Thanks!


----------



## Golem_ (May 20, 2016)

xenuprime said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I just purchased this watch for one purpose: I am making a costume and this was going to be a "communicator". So, I just need it to play a gif or video loop without turning off by itself. Any help?
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Yes, there is a solution, you have to get in contact with the watch through modem (I prefere TeraTerm hyperterminal)  and give two commands:

            AT+ESLP = 0                       - disable sleep mode
            AT+ ELSM = 0                     - disable backlight sleep mode

how to connect:
you connect to usb your watch and set the com port on the watch screen, go in device manager and check the port number your watch is connected, then you open Tera Term hyperterminal (google for this app), connect it as serial com on watch com port and then give the commands above, if apps shows ok after each command the job is done

Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST


----------



## xenuprime (May 20, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Yes, there is a solution, you have to get in contact with the watch through modem (I prefere TeraTerm hyperterminal)  and give two commands:
> 
> AT+ESLP = 0                       - disable sleep mode
> AT+ ELSM = 0                     - disable backlight sleep mode
> ...

Click to collapse



Wow, thanks for the help Golem! I think I follow what you are saying (not sure about the com port and port number, but I'll give it a shot lol).

Any suggestions on how to play the gif or video? I loaded a gif and got it to play, but in the image viewer, there is text on the screen (1 of 2, etc).


----------



## Golem_ (May 20, 2016)

xenuprime said:


> Wow, thanks for the help Golem! I think I follow what you are saying (not sure about the com port and port number, but I'll give it a shot lol).
> 
> Any suggestions on how to play the gif or video? I loaded a gif and got it to play, but in the image viewer, there is text on the screen (1 of 2, etc).

Click to collapse



the picture counter has to disappear at 2 seconds after gif starts to play
I did a small movie, check it here - link -

Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST


----------



## xenuprime (May 20, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> the picture counter has to disappear at 2 seconds after gif starts to play
> I did a small movie, check it here - link -

Click to collapse



That's interesting, mine doesn't disapear. I'll mess around with it tonight and try some different gifs (although that shouldn't matter).


----------



## Golem_ (May 20, 2016)

xenuprime said:


> That's interesting, mine doesn't disapear. I'll mess around with it tonight and try some different gifs (although that shouldn't matter).

Click to collapse



It shouldn't matter for sure - then a mp4 movie in loop? (mp4 movie will exclude all those hyperterminal commands because the phone stays on as long as is playing a movie but will consume obviously much more battery)

Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST


----------



## vlada.s (May 20, 2016)

*DZ09 (mtk6261)*

Few days ago I got dz09 and unfortunately it was version with 32 mb ram (mtk6261). I wished to try some firmwares from this forum, but my attempt of flashing gone totally wrong because I lost power during process. Long story - short, I ended with bricked watch and without original rom backup. I tried all firmwares from DZ09 - unusual 32Mb NOR/mtk6261D folder, but non seem to work with this watch. (white screen only).  If anyone has original firmware for this watch, please upload. Thank you.
[VERSION]
KCT_NX9_D_V2_1_K09_B_32_T1_C5_L3_G10_2015_1211
[BRANCH]
11CW1352MP
NX9_D_K09_B_2.1
BUILD:
BUILD_NO
SERIAL#:
[BUILD TIME]
2015/12/11 15:55
[MRE VERSION]
3100
HAL_VERNO:


----------



## leserti (May 21, 2016)

Hi, 
I have buyed this watch for my gf, like 3 days ago. It's not that perfect watch, what I want, but it's goot too. So, this thread have 102 pages, what is impossible to read(for me). So, I have 2 questions.
1. I'm from Poland, and even that I have signal, I can't use internet. What could be the problem?
2. Can I take more options from this watch, by changing the system, or it's changing only watchfaces?


----------



## Golem_ (May 21, 2016)

leserti said:


> Hi,
> I have buyed this watch for my gf, like 3 days ago. It's not that perfect watch, what I want, but it's goot too. So, this thread have 102 pages, what is impossible to read(for me). So, I have 2 questions.
> 1. I'm from Poland, and even that I have signal, I can't use internet. What could be the problem?
> 2. Can I take more options from this watch, by changing the system, or it's changing only watchfaces?

Click to collapse



1. menu/settings/connectivity/data accounts
2. other firmwares are coming from different factories, most of them will not work on your watch - they are not coming with anything other than you know

for changing watchfaces is a little longer way - first you get here (follow the steps) and then get here

Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST


----------



## Vlad_11 (May 23, 2016)

Почему-то при открытии Pdf файла выходит "open failed", что делать?


----------



## feryx (May 23, 2016)

*dz09 whatsapp notification*

Hi guys! I have read all your post about dz09 firmwaree. I'm satisfied with my dz09 smart watch.
But there's only thing that I missed is whatsapp notifications. When it comes a single notification from whatsapp I can read a preview of it. But when there are more notifications, just the notifications says the number of whatsapp messages but not the message instead. 
It can be changed with a different firmware? I didn't read this topic. I appreciate all your contributions to this smartwatch! Thanx in advance!


----------



## dungeonlegend (May 24, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Yes, there is a solution, you have to get in contact with the watch through modem (I prefere TeraTerm hyperterminal)  and give two commands:
> 
> AT+ESLP = 0                       - disable sleep mode
> AT+ ELSM = 0                     - disable backlight sleep mode
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Golem, I did try these 2 commands & it's worked !
However, if the smartwatch run out of battery and off automatically, then we fully charge and use it again, but this time, it cannot hold these 2 commands then we have to load these code once again. Do you have any idea how to keep these code work forever ?


----------



## Golem_ (May 24, 2016)

dungeonlegend said:


> Hi Golem, I did try these 2 commands & it's worked !
> However, if the smartwatch run out of battery and off automatically, then we fully charge and use it again, but this time, it cannot hold these 2 commands then we have to load these code once again. Do you have any idea how to keep these code work forever ?

Click to collapse



These are permanent system commands written in NVRAM, I'm quite surprised to find that you have to give the commands again. . .  after the procedure please do a cycle of turnoff/turnon the watch - same behavior?

Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST


----------



## prowol (May 25, 2016)

*zoom in pictures*

How can i zoom in pictures taken form other cameras watch read the pictures but can not zoom them at all?  tried all the usual staff with  fingers,opened the menu button when pictures opened but can not fund zoom in button


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## cybermate123 (May 25, 2016)

The watch firmware doesn't have a zoom feature. It's just send and view Info

Sent from my ASUS_Z00LD using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## FastFoward (May 26, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> first get here link and do a full readback dump backup of your original firmware (for safety) and then get here link and flash new firmwares, maybe you find you which is matching your hardware and has the network features required

Click to collapse



@Golem_

Hi.

I was trying this, but the smartwatch shows this error all the times:



FLASHTOOL ERROR : S_DL_MAUI_FLASH_ID_NOT_MATCHED_WITH_TARGET (5095).

[MAUI/MOLY][SingleMemory] The flash ID of MAUI/MOLY bin is not match to target phone's flash!
                                                 Please chek MAUI/MOLY load is built correctly and fit this target.


I tried as length 0x01... 008... 004...


I tried too as scatters the original firmware and the DJ Tomato  ... and give me the same error.

Could you give me a hand, please?.

Regards.


----------



## Rosario55 (May 26, 2016)

Same error above, trying go a full backup
VERSION: NX9_61D_240_v2_1_G08S_SANSUNG_32_T3_L3_C4_G4_E_IPS_160413    why sansung????
BRANCH: 11CW1352MP
GPLUS61A_11C_NX9
@Golem_ i need your help, please!


----------



## Golem_ (May 26, 2016)

FastFoward said:


> @Golem_
> 
> Hi.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, you have to try as scatter one of the firmwares from unusual 64Mb folder and if not working from unusual 32Mb folder (who knows what ID's have yout NOR flash memory)

Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST

---------- Post added at 10:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:58 PM ----------




Rosario55 said:


> Same error above, trying go a full backup
> VERSION: NX9_61D_240_v2_1_G08S_SANSUNG_32_T3_L3_C4_G4_E_IPS_160413    why sansung????
> BRANCH: 11CW1352MP
> GPLUS61A_11C_NX9
> @Golem_ i need your help, please!

Click to collapse



As for above, only that for you is clear, use as scatter one of firmwares from unusual 32Mb folder
Why sansung? that's a sign that's not for sure samsung )))))

Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST


----------



## Rosario55 (May 26, 2016)

many of 32unusual firmware are not good for my device: screen is inverted (colors and orientation)... which other firmware can i use?


----------



## Golem_ (May 26, 2016)

Rosario55 said:


> many of 32unusual firmware are not good for my device: screen is inverted (colors and orientation)... which other firmware can i use?

Click to collapse



man, that scatter I was talking about was just for readback dump backup!!! did you flash??? did you press that damn stupid download button before to make a readback??? now I suppose is to late. . . 
You just lost your original firmware. . . now pray that one of the firmwares in that folder is a match for your hardware. . .

Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST


----------



## Rosario55 (May 26, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> man, that scatter I was talking about was just for readback dump backup!!! did you flash??? did you press that damn stupid download button before to make a readback??? now I suppose is to late. . .
> You just lost your original firmware. . . now pray that one of the firmwares in that folder is a match for your hardware. . .
> 
> Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST

Click to collapse



i have done readback and it works well: i have tried reflashing successfully...
but other firmwares on drive dont' work well


----------



## Golem_ (May 26, 2016)

Rosario55 said:


> i have done readback and it works well: i have tried reflashing successfully...
> but other firmwares on drive dont' work well

Click to collapse



phew, then, small bad luck for you 

Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST


----------



## FastFoward (May 26, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Yes, you have to try as scatter one of the firmwares from unusual 64Mb folder and if not working from unusual 32Mb folder (who knows what ID's have yout NOR flash memory)
> 
> Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST

Click to collapse




Thanks for your fast response!.

Could you tell me where I can find the firmwares?

Very grateful for your help!


----------



## Golem_ (May 26, 2016)

FastFoward said:


> Thanks for your fast response!.
> 
> Could you tell me where I can find the firmwares?
> 
> Very grateful for your help!

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/smartwatch/other-smartwatches/mtk6260-firmwares-t3306203

Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST


----------



## Rosario55 (May 26, 2016)

Has this device motion function - screen turns on when you want to see clock?

Inviato dal mio Mi-4c utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Golem_ (May 26, 2016)

Rosario55 said:


> Has this device motion function - screen turns on when you want to see clock?
> 
> Inviato dal mio Mi-4c utilizzando Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Nope, even if the watch has motion sensor they have "missed" to put such a feature in order to push us buy a more expensive model

Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST


----------



## Rosario55 (May 27, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Nope, even if the watch has motion sensor they have "missed" to put such a feature in order to push us buy a more expensive model
> 
> Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST

Click to collapse



Similari model gv18 has this useful function

Inviato dal mio Mi-4c utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## FastFoward (May 27, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/smartwatch/other-smartwatches/mtk6260-firmwares-t3306203
> 
> Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST

Click to collapse



Thank you!

Il keep trying.

Regards.


----------



## ShAll2134 (May 27, 2016)

dz09 only have chinesse language,  how to change it ?  please someone help me to find correct firmware ..

Internal RAM:

	Size = 0x0000D000 (52KB)

External RAM:

	Type = SRAM

	Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NOR Flash:

	Device ID = "[WINBOND] W25Q32BV" (226)
	Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NAND Flash:

	ERROR: NAND Flash was not detected!

============		 RAM Test		 ============

Data Bus Test :
[D0][D1][D2][D3][D4][D5][D6][D7][D8][D9][D10][D11][D12][D13][D14][D15]
OK!

Address Bus Test :
[A1][A2][A3][A4][A5][A6][A7][A8][A9][A10][A11][A12][A13][A14][A15][A16][A17][A18][A19][A20][A21]
OK!

RAM Pattern Test :
Writing ...
	0x44332211, 
	0xA5A5A5A5, 
	0xA5A5A500, 
	0xA500A500, 
	0xA5000000, 
	0x00000000, 
	0xFFFF0000, 
	0xFFFFFFFF, 
OK!

Increment/Decrement Test :
Writing ...
OK!


----------



## Golem_ (May 27, 2016)

ShAll2134 said:


> dz09 only have chinesse language,  how to change it ?  please someone help me to find correct firmware ..
> 
> Internal RAM:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



So you say you got in menu/settings/phone settings/language and there you have just chinese item???
have you tried *#0000# send or *#0044# send?

Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST


----------



## ShAll2134 (May 27, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> So you say you got in menu/settings/phone settings/language and there you have just chinese item???
> have you tried *#0000# send or *#0044# send?
> 
> Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST

Click to collapse



there is no language in setting ., 


and your code work perfectly .. 

thanks golem


----------



## Rosario55 (May 27, 2016)

I have original firmware, but I cant modify clockfaces. Why? what can i do?


----------



## Golem_ (May 27, 2016)

Rosario55 said:


> I have original firmware, but I cant modify clockfaces. Why? what can i do?

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, for your type of watch (mt6261 32Mb) is not (yet) possible to change watch faces

Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST


----------



## Rosario55 (May 27, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Unfortunately, for your type of watch (mt6261 32Mb) is not (yet) possible to change watch faces
> 
> Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST

Click to collapse



f****ng clones...


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## cybermate123 (May 27, 2016)

The market is being flooded by cheap MTK6261 clones. They have 32MB ROMs. And doesnt support the android like drop down pane. Can't change watch faces and no VXP app support. Sucks!!!!

Sent from my ASUS_Z00LD using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## dungeonlegend (May 28, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> These are permanent system commands written in NVRAM, I'm quite surprised to find that you have to give the commands again. . .  after the procedure please do a cycle of turnoff/turnon the watch - same behavior?
> 
> Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST

Click to collapse



Same  If I got time I'll do a video clip with this problem for you, but for sure it will be exactly what I've post before


----------



## AVCampos (May 28, 2016)

cybermate123 said:


> The market is being flooded by cheap MTK6261 clones. They have 32MB ROMs. And doesnt support the android like drop down pane. Can't change watch faces and no VXP app support. Sucks!!!!

Click to collapse



Indeed! Would it be useful to compile a list of stores that are confirmed to sell genuine DZ09s or clones? For example, I bought mine from a specific store and it turned out genuine; some time later I bought one for my father-in-law from another store and it was a clone.


----------



## Golem_ (May 28, 2016)

dungeonlegend said:


> Same  If I got time I'll do a video clip with this problem for you, but for sure it will be exactly what I've post before

Click to collapse



no need to make a video, I've got your point

Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST


----------



## cybermate123 (May 28, 2016)

AVCampos said:


> Indeed! Would it be useful to compile a list of stores that are confirmed to sell genuine DZ09s or clones? For example, I bought mine from a specific store and it turned out genuine; some time later I bought one for my father-in-law from another store and it was a clone.

Click to collapse



Yes that can be done, it would really be helpful.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00LD using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## ShAll2134 (May 28, 2016)

Rosario55 said:


> I have original firmware, but I cant modify clockfaces. Why? what can i do?

Click to collapse



maybe I got the same model with your dz09 .. my readback file not more than 4mb .. 

dz09 clone..

---------- Post added at 12:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:54 AM ----------




AVCampos said:


> Indeed! Would it be useful to compile a list of stores that are confirmed to sell genuine DZ09s or clones? For example, I bought mine from a specific store and it turned out genuine; some time later I bought one for my father-in-law from another store and it was a clone.

Click to collapse



I got my dz09 clone from this store . they dont tell me about original or clone . but their ads look like original ..  actual product is DZ09 CLONE
http://www.lelong.com.my/dz09-smart-watch-phone-bluetooth-camera-sim-card-slot-u8-gt08-suit4u-I2540258-2007-01-Sale-I.htm

I am in malaysia ,,


----------



## cybermate123 (May 28, 2016)

DZ09 clones running MTK6261D soc can't change clock faces. And they are the unusual variants. 32MB ROM. 4MB ram

Sent from my ASUS_Z00LD using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## xdaTim123 (May 28, 2016)

*cant install apps!*



AVCampos said:


> No, AFAIK you just need to copy the VPX file to some folder in the watch (using the watch's mass storage option when conencting it via USB), then open that file from the watch's file explorer.

Click to collapse



i tried this 2 times with different sd cards and also first resetting it and then try again but it doesnt matter how much i click such .vpx file it just doesnt open or say anything!

cybermate123 says that clones dont have an dropdown menu.
mine also doesnt have that!

it also doesnt let me readback my rom so i cant cheack size.

but when i type that magic code where i can see info about my watch then i get this:
[version]
NX9_61D_240_V2_1_ZH_DZ09D_ZX_IPS_32_T3_L3_C4_G4_B1_160507
[BRANCH]
11CW1352MP
GPLUS61A_11C_NX9
BUILD: BUILD_NO
SERIAL#:
[BUILD TIME]
2016/5/7 15:25
[MRE VERSION] 3100
HAL_VERNO:

it says mre version is 3100 and i thing that mre is the application framwork thing.
i also checked engenir menu and there it tells me what mre modules it has and it says a lot of modules.
i also do have the browser, whatsapp, twitter and facebook apps.

so why my dz09 doesnt load apps?
is it becouse of old rom?
or becouse i have a fake?
if i have a fake can i flash another rom to make it act like a real one?
or if i have an old rom does anyone has a good rom for me?

can anyone help me?


thanks


----------



## Golem_ (May 28, 2016)

xdaTim123 said:


> i tried this 2 times with different sd cards and also first resetting it and then try again but it doesnt matter how much i click such .vpx file it just doesnt open or say anything!
> 
> cybermate123 says that clones dont have an dropdown menu.
> mine also doesnt have that!
> ...

Click to collapse



You own a mtk6261D 32Mb clone

Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST


----------



## xdaTim123 (May 28, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> You own a mtk6261D 32Mb clone
> 
> Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST

Click to collapse



is there any change for my to get apps to work?


----------



## Golem_ (May 28, 2016)

xdaTim123 said:


> is there any change for my to get apps to work?

Click to collapse



I do not have one so I can't tell. . . yet, do not worry too much, vxp apps are chinese blocky, mostly not working and they are very few - it doesn't worth any effort in order to make them work. . . 

Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST


----------



## xdaTim123 (May 28, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> I do not have one so I can't tell. . . yet, do not worry too much, vxp apps are chinese blocky, mostly not working and they are very few - it doesn't worth any effort in order to make them work. . .
> 
> Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST

Click to collapse



okay, thanks

But should i return it becouse it is a clone?
and also what is the normal proce for a non clone?

edit:
also when i click the browser iccon it fisrt downloads the browser wich i think it  means it is installing an app.
so how about that?
and is there any way for my to check if it is fake?
and if it is fake and has less rom can i still install firmware from an real watch?


----------



## Golem_ (May 28, 2016)

xdaTim123 said:


> okay, thanks
> 
> But should i return it becouse it is a clone?
> and also what is the normal proce for a non clone?

Click to collapse



If on the seller page they claim the watch is mtk6260 on 128Mb then you can ask for refund or replacement

Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST


----------



## xdaTim123 (May 28, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> If on the seller page they claim the watch is mtk6260 on 128Mb then you can ask for refund or replacement
> 
> Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST

Click to collapse



well they say it is mtk6261 with 128m ram and 64m rom.

but also when i click the browser iccon it fisrt downloads the browser wich i think it means it is installing an app.
so how about that?
becouse it then looks like it is downloading an app.
and is there any way for my to check if it is fake?
and if it is fake can i still install firmware from an real watch?

---------- Post added at 07:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:13 PM ----------

i found out that if it is downloading the browser and you then power it off then there is a file under zmaee/tmp called 'mtk_wapbrowser_e_43.pkg' !!!

does anyone know what that folder means and/or that file?
now i am also wondering if i can replace it with somthing.

there are more folders in the zmaee dir:
-tmp
-lib
-000004d1

the lib folder contains this:
-zmsys001.dll
-zmsys001.so

and in the 000004d1 folder are some zbmp files, a 000004d1.app file and a 000004d1.md file.

does anyone have more information on all this?


thanks


----------



## Golem_ (May 28, 2016)

xdaTim123 said:


> well they say it is mtk6261 with 128m ram and 64m rom.
> 
> but also when i click the browser iccon it fisrt downloads the browser wich i think it means it is installing an app.
> so how about that?
> ...

Click to collapse



your watch has 32Mb RAM and 32Mb ROM
you cannot install a real firmware which is fit in 128Mb

Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST


----------



## xdaTim123 (May 28, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> your watch has 32Mb RAM and 32Mb ROM
> you cannot install a real firmware which is fit in 128Mb
> 
> Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST

Click to collapse



well, ok.


but i managed to replace the browser with an custom app!
the folders i was talking about are also found on this site:
http://yun.baidu.com/share/link?sha...%B9%B3%E5%8F%B0%2FQ2%20H005%E7%A6%8F%E6%97%BA

you will see there are more folders than i have in the zmaee dir.
the folders with all the numbers are apps and if you rename the files to match the browser files and then replace them then the other app will run!!!!!!!!!!
i will try the other apps there too!

but does anybody know what kind of apps this are?


----------



## ShAll2134 (May 28, 2016)

I flash my dz09 clone with firmware from *Rosario55*  .it have facebook, whatsapp,twitter,lemon browser app.  but  I dont know how to get it work . 

how to set gprs in dz09 clone ?  there is no gprs parameter setting in menu .


----------



## xdaTim123 (May 29, 2016)

ShAll2134 said:


> I flash my dz09 clone with firmware from *Rosario55*  .it have facebook, whatsapp,twitter,lemon browser app.  but  I dont know how to get it work .
> 
> how to set gprs in dz09 clone ?  there is no gprs parameter setting in menu .

Click to collapse



are you sure it is a clone?
i do have all the apps you have but i have a setting called network where the gprs settings are and my browser isnt called lemon browser but just browser.
i just have to go to settings and then network there are the settings.
and do you have an android like dropdown bar?


----------



## ShAll2134 (May 29, 2016)

xdaTim123 said:


> are you sure it is a clone?
> i do have all the apps you have but i have a setting called network where the gprs settings are and my browser isnt called lemon browser but just browser.
> i just have to go to settings and then network there are the settings.
> and do you have an android like dropdown bar?

Click to collapse



I'm not sure about clone or original or OEM or whatever ..  coz my readback file not more than 4mb , i think its a clone .. 

my original firmware have wechat, QQ and browser , not lemon browser.  
in network setting just  ,network selection(manual/auto). gprs connection (when needed/always) and gprs tranfer pref.(data prefer/call prefer)
there is no gprs parameter like APN setting .. 


dont have dropdown bar ,,   


can u share your read back file ??  
maybe your firmware is better than mine ..


----------



## Golem_ (May 29, 2016)

ShAll2134 said:


> I'm not sure about clone or original or OEM or whatever ..  coz my readback file not more than 4mb , i think its a clone ..
> 
> my original firmware have wechat, QQ and browser , not lemon browser.
> in network setting just  ,network selection(manual/auto). gprs connection (when needed/always) and gprs tranfer pref.(data prefer/call prefer)
> ...

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/smartwatch/other-smartwatches/mtk6260-firmwares-t3306203

Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## xdaTim123 (May 29, 2016)

ShAll2134 said:


> I'm not sure about clone or original or OEM or whatever ..  coz my readback file not more than 4mb , i think its a clone ..
> 
> my original firmware have wechat, QQ and browser , not lemon browser.
> in network setting just  ,network selection(manual/auto). gprs connection (when needed/always) and gprs tranfer pref.(data prefer/call prefer)
> ...

Click to collapse



well i also have a clone.
my romsize is 4 mb.
i just flashed the firmware you flashed and for me it works fine.
also it auto connects to gprs so no apn/apm or wathever needed(i think).

---------- Post added at 05:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:36 PM ----------

HELP!ME!
i accedantly pressed format and then totalformat in flashtool and now i cant program anymore!!!!!
anyone know how to solve???????????
it is stuck at enter meta to restore calibration data!!!
ram test still work.
please help me!!!!!!
edit i got it to work again.


----------



## Golem_ (May 29, 2016)

xdaTim123 said:


> well i also have a clone.
> my romsize is 4 mb.
> i just flashed the firmware you flashed and for me it works fine.
> also it auto connects to gprs so no apn/apm or wathever needed(i think).
> ...

Click to collapse



everything is just fine, calm down
get in options, backup and restore and set it on no action
that's all

Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST


----------



## xdaTim123 (May 29, 2016)

yeah thanks.
well i already figured that out by accedent.
i closed the program and opened it again but then forgot to set that option and thus it worked.
but still thanks.

and does anyone have a list with firmwares?
i would like to test some other firmwares for the mtk6261 chip.
it would be nice to also have firmwares for things like gv08, gt08 and other devices with mtk6261 chip.

---------- Post added at 08:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:44 PM ----------




ShAll2134 said:


> I'm not sure about clone or original or OEM or whatever ..  coz my readback file not more than 4mb , i think its a clone ..
> 
> my original firmware have wechat, QQ and browser , not lemon browser.
> in network setting just  ,network selection(manual/auto). gprs connection (when needed/always) and gprs tranfer pref.(data prefer/call prefer)
> ...

Click to collapse



can i have your backup file?
i would like to test it on my watch.


----------



## tzizim (May 29, 2016)

hey ! some q 
1- how can i know my firmwere?
2- i got cyanogenmod 13 (g2) and when i try to do this:

1. On phone dialer press *#8375#
2. Write down all version summary info and keep it save for future reference
3. Write down your imei number by pressing *#06# and keep it save for imei recovery 
_____________________
nothing happen.
what it the latest version and from where i can download?
and last - is there any guide for noob (windows 10) on how to flash rom??
thx alot.


----------



## Golem_ (May 29, 2016)

tzizim said:


> hey ! some q
> 1- how can i know my firmwere?
> 2- i got cyanogenmod 13 (g2) and when i try to do this:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



tutorial for backup yur firmware http://forum.xda-developers.com/sma.../readback-extractor-mtk6260-firmware-t3289272
firmwares - http://forum.xda-developers.com/smartwatch/other-smartwatches/mtk6260-firmwares-t3306203

Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST


----------



## tzizim (May 29, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> tutorial for backup yur firmware http://forum.xda-developers.com/sma.../readback-extractor-mtk6260-firmware-t3289272
> firmwares - http://forum.xda-developers.com/smartwatch/other-smartwatches/mtk6260-firmwares-t3306203
> 
> Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST

Click to collapse




thx, but which firmwere i need? and how can i know my firmwere now?


----------



## Golem_ (May 30, 2016)

tzizim said:


> thx, but which firmwere i need? and how can i know my firmwere now?

Click to collapse



Man, read the tutorial!

Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST


----------



## cybermate123 (May 30, 2016)

ShAll2134 said:


> I'm not sure about clone or original or OEM or whatever ..  coz my readback file not more than 4mb , i think its a clone ..
> 
> my original firmware have wechat, QQ and browser , not lemon browser.
> in network setting just  ,network selection(manual/auto). gprs connection (when needed/always) and gprs tranfer pref.(data prefer/call prefer)
> ...

Click to collapse



You have a clone. No drop down menu, 4MB Readback file. MTK6261 clone.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00LD using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 01:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:47 PM ----------

These chinese idiots are sending the watches with incomplete firmware. Some of them have some stuff working and some don't. Contact your seller and ask for replacement or refund stating features not working

Sent from my ASUS_Z00LD using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## ShAll2134 (May 30, 2016)

xdaTim123 said:


> yeah thanks.
> well i already figured that out by accedent.
> i closed the program and opened it again but then forgot to set that option and thus it worked.
> but still thanks.
> ...

Click to collapse



this is my readback file ..


----------



## ShAll2134 (May 30, 2016)

cybermate123 said:


> You have a clone. No drop down menu, 4MB Readback file. MTK6261 clone.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z00LD using XDA-Developers mobile app
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



have contacted my seller but no respond ,, 

i am not lucky with this smartwatch..


----------



## xdaTim123 (May 30, 2016)

ShAll2134 said:


> have contacted my seller but no respond ,,
> 
> i am not lucky with this smartwatch..

Click to collapse



i also am not happy with the one i have now.
i want an REAL one!.

btw: thanks for your firmware


----------



## xdaTim123 (May 30, 2016)

hey i have a question for all ya guys:
could everyone with a REAL watch check if they have a folder called zmaee on their sd card?
becouse this is the folder we=here my browser app is in and i am wondering if you guys also have that folder.

and does anyone of ya know an site wich for sure sells a REAL dz09 for under 20$?


----------



## cybermate123 (May 31, 2016)

ShAll2134 said:


> have contacted my seller but no respond ,,
> 
> i am not lucky with this smartwatch..

Click to collapse



Did u pay via PayPal? There is buyers protection option. Threat them that you will invoke that. Then see weather they respond or not.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00LD using XDA-Developers mobile app

---------- Post added at 11:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 AM ----------




xdaTim123 said:


> hey i have a question for all ya guys:
> could everyone with a REAL watch check if they have a folder called zmaee on their sd card?
> becouse this is the folder we=here my browser app is in and i am wondering if you guys also have that folder.
> 
> and does anyone of ya know an site wich for sure sells a REAL dz09 for under 20$?

Click to collapse



As of now I haven't come across any site selling the real things at those prices. All the $20 to $25 stuff is really clones. They write cpu as MTK6260A but you get a cheap MTK6261 with lower ram and rom. Most of the real ones sell above $40.

Try everbuying.net

They have watches at cheap prices. But same case, most of the cheap ones are clones. But they have some good MTK2502 watches and Android watches at good prices.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00LD using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## tzizim (Jun 1, 2016)

hello, i'm sorry but i read 10 pages and still don't understand what clones are.. i diel *#8375# and got : 
hx_106ka_s1
branch: 11bw1308mp x9
built: built_no
mre version: 3100

what does it say?

2- any firmwere include hebrew maybe?
3- anyone got whatsapp app?? 

thx!


----------



## Golem_ (Jun 2, 2016)

tzizim said:


> hello, i'm sorry but i read 10 pages and still don't understand what clones are.. i diel *#8375# and got :
> hx_106ka_s1
> branch: 11bw1308mp x9
> built: built_no
> ...

Click to collapse



it says that you have a genuine mtk6260 128Mb

Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST


----------



## rudyard26 (Jun 4, 2016)

can any one tell me what is wrong with my dz09.. it doesnt have much setting no connectivity setting.. and i think some app are not even installed .. is this fake?. pls be aware.


----------



## stojko007 (Jun 5, 2016)

can anybody please give me a link how to install drivers with flashtool on Windows 8.1? Pleeeeease


----------



## Golem_ (Jun 5, 2016)

stojko007 said:


> can anybody please give me a link how to install drivers with flashtool on Windows 8.1? Pleeeeease

Click to collapse



check here
http://forum.xda-developers.com/sma.../readback-extractor-mtk6260-firmware-t3289272

Use your money wisely, DO NOT WASTE IT buying from GEARBEST


----------



## ijamnoh (Jun 5, 2016)

*Issue with browser.*

Hi guys. I just bought my DZ09 smartwatch yesterday.  I have issue with the browser. When I tried to open the browser, it says "this application has not installed, Would you like to download and install this application now?". Then it has two options, bottom left "install", bottom right "cancel". When I press install it hangs. Same goes to WeChat and QQ. Any idea how to solve this issue? Thanks much guys!


----------



## weirdfate (Jun 5, 2016)

Is this a real dz09 or a clone??

Sent from my SM-G920P using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## viper531986 (Jun 5, 2016)

How to install apps? I installed an firmware fromo firmware collection (27 may) and camera dont work.


----------



## stojko007 (Jun 5, 2016)

when i try to install firmware i got META ERROR: Error in BootROM communication
what is wrong?


----------



## Steven Kerr (Jun 6, 2016)

My iPhone 6 connects to the Apache dz09 smartwatch but won't let me call off the watch are receive are reply to sms on the watch


----------



## bibidibobidibu (Jun 8, 2016)

In my dz09, code *#8375# don't work. Solutions ? Thanks :crying:


----------



## mgielissen (Jun 8, 2016)

My DZ09 receives BT push notifications with a Sony E1 (Android 4.4) but with a Motorola Moto G XT1031 (Android 5.1), push notifications don't work. I use Truly Smartdevice app. The Galapad smartwear doesn't install in Android 5.1.

Edit: I tried the apk from #68   and BT notify works


----------



## demonstephens (Jun 9, 2016)

shooterau said:


> Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
> Thanks for any assistance

Click to collapse



Hello. You need 3 apps on your dz09:
BT Notification
BTNotification
BT Notifier

That's what I had to do with mine.
Oh and the first 2 are actually not the same app.
All three enables MMS and texting.


----------



## mgielissen (Jun 10, 2016)

mgielissen said:


> My DZ09 receives BT push notifications with a Sony E1 (Android 4.4) but with a Motorola Moto G XT1031 (Android 5.1), push notifications don't work. I use Truly Smartdevice app. The Galapad smartwear doesn't install in Android 5.1.
> 
> Edit: I tried the apk from #68   and BT notify works

Click to collapse



BT Notify works but the app disappears after some time and push notifications doesn't work anymore, with reconnecting it works again. Is this a Lollipop issue?


----------



## satani (Jun 10, 2016)

well, i have bought a new dz09: NX9_61D_240_V2_1_W90_CAM_IPS_32_T3_L3_C4_G4_G_160505 and 11CW1352MP GPLUS61A_11C_NX9 are the information i got by using *#8357#, to me this info yet not clear?
I have "options" to open whatsapp, facebook and browser, but once i open it i shall download something (wich is not pssobile due to no wlan. How do i set my APN? I have windows 10 32bit and tried to make a backup of my rom but once shut down, the watch is not found/connecting.  Is there a possibilityto play music via headset/headphones? (either stream to phone or use the headset on the watch?)


----------



## satani (Jun 10, 2016)

satani said:


> well, i have bought a new dz09: NX9_61D_240_V2_1_W90_CAM_IPS_32_T3_L3_C4_G4_G_160505 and 11CW1352MP GPLUS61A_11C_NX9 are the information i got by using *#8357#, to me this info yet not clear?
> I have "options" to open whatsapp, facebook and browser, but once i open it i shall download something (wich is not pssobile due to no wlan. How do i set my APN? I have windows 10 32bit and tried to make a backup of my rom but once shut down, the watch is not found/connecting.  Is there a possibilityto play music via headset/headphones? (either stream to phone or use the headset on the watch?)

Click to collapse



well, i managed to get the drivers installed and tried to backup with the dz09 original firmware delivered here. i tried the memory  test and got info that the maui was wrong (mismatch) i checked the name of the file with my info (Gplus60 to my gplus61a) so i knew i have a different clock. now i looked around in the firmwares folder (https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B_hRh3DjuBoeblBsakZfUWFCeGM&usp=sharing#list) and tried the gv08 64mb rom (as my bluetoot ident was w08) and luckily  it identified. (a green cirlce was open. i closed it): This is what i go: 
===============    Memory Detection Report     ===============

Internal RAM:

	Size = 0x0000D000 (52KB)

External RAM:

	Type = SRAM

	Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NOR Flash:

	Device ID = "[GigaDevice] GD25LQ32" (236)
	Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NAND Flash:

	ERROR: NAND Flash was not detected!

============		 RAM Test		 ============

Data Bus Test :
[D0][D1][D2][D3][D4][D5][D6][D7][D8][D9][D10][D11][D12][D13][D14][D15]
OK!

Address Bus Test :
[A1][A2][A3][A4][A5][A6][A7][A8][A9][A10][A11][A12][A13][A14][A15][A16][A17][A18][A19][A20][A21]
OK!

RAM Pattern Test :
Writing ...
	0x44332211, 
	0xA5A5A5A5, 
	0xA5A5A500, 
	0xA500A500, 
	0xA5000000, 
	0x00000000, 
	0xFFFF0000, 
	0xFFFFFFFF, 
OK!

Increment/Decrement Test :
Writing ...
OK!

edit: ok, i found out, that i have https://drive.google.com/folderview...sharing&tid=0B_hRh3DjuBoeblBsakZfUWFCeGM#list the 32mb 6261 DZ09. At least these roms work. Now i'm trying to find a rom with customizeable/editble APN settings, watchface and maybe whatsapp installed. (is there an info on whats the difference between these roms or do i have to test-install on by one?


----------



## kal888 (Jun 11, 2016)

can anybody, with whatsapp and facebook installed, give me his "zmaee" folder for testing purpose? thanks


----------



## satani (Jun 11, 2016)

kal888 said:


> can anybody, with whatsapp and facebook installed, give me his "zmaee" folder for testing purpose? thanks

Click to collapse



i "optically" have facebook, twitter and whatsapp installed (when i open them, i get the browser and a message "no connection". I did not succeed an internet connection, as i am not able to edit my APN settings.

in my sdcard, there is a zmaee-folder, 2 sub folders, tmp and lib, are both empty. No files in there


----------



## kal888 (Jun 11, 2016)

satani said:


> i "optically" have facebook, twitter and whatsapp installed (when i open them, i get the browser and a message "no connection". I did not succeed an internet connection, as i am not able to edit my APN settings.
> 
> in my sdcard, there is a zmaee-folder, 2 sub folders, tmp and lib, are both empty. No files in there

Click to collapse



Thank you for your answer  unfortunately I need them already downloaded, so we can test them in other watches, like the gt08, and release them as standalone apps


----------



## Rosario55 (Jun 12, 2016)

clones have blue motherboard, original watch black. can anyone confirm?


----------



## Vilches (Jun 13, 2016)

*firmware dz09 6261d*

Hi all , I have a dz09 months that I erased the firmware and I can not find the right all the touch fails you stay invested the original firmware is the below .
JIAQI_61D_YLW_S1_CAM3a01_LCD7789_LANGA_V1.0
someone could give me what I can not find it thank you very much.


----------



## Golem_ (Jun 13, 2016)

Vilches said:


> Hi all , I have a dz09 months that I erased the firmware and I can not find the right all the touch fails you stay invested the original firmware is the below .
> JIAQI_61D_YLW_S1_CAM3a01_LCD7789_LANGA_V1.0
> someone could give me what I can not find it thank you very much.

Click to collapse



https://drive.google.com/folderview?id=0B_hRh3DjuBoeNl9tM3ZRc0pDeTQ&usp=sharing

Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST


----------



## DDOJ (Jun 13, 2016)

I know this thread is old but hopefully someone replies. Google Play tells me that my device isn't compatible with the app, so what do i do now? Is there an apk of the app? I'm using a Moto X Pure Edition by the way


----------



## Vilches (Jun 13, 2016)

*firmware dz09 6261d*

Hi. and I tried and did not work either


----------



## satani (Jun 13, 2016)

Vilches said:


> Hi all , I have a dz09 months that I erased the firmware and I can not find the right all the touch fails you stay invested the original firmware is the below .
> JIAQI_61D_YLW_S1_CAM3a01_LCD7789_LANGA_V1.0
> someone could give me what I can not find it thank you very much.

Click to collapse



you need to identify your processor (mine said 11CW1352MP GPLUS61A_11C_NX9 when typing in the codethe GPLUS61A refers to the MTK6061A Processor, then idenitfy your ram by doing a memory test using the flash tool and you have your processor and memory model. You might flash a lot of roms. For me out of the ~20 provided roms for  the 32mb model (mine), only a few worked and actually only 2 roms worked to my needs (language), so take some time and flash, flash, flash...


----------



## Vilches (Jun 13, 2016)

satani said:


> you need to identify your processor (mine said 11CW1352MP GPLUS61A_11C_NX9 when typing in the codethe GPLUS61A refers to the MTK6061A Processor, then idenitfy your ram by doing a memory test using the flash tool and you have your processor and memory model. You might flash a lot of roms. For me out of the ~20 provided roms for  the 32mb model (mine), only a few worked and actually only 2 roms worked to my needs (language), so take some time and flash, flash, flash...

Click to collapse



I have tried many and always fails the same the touch inverted


----------



## ybrek (Jun 15, 2016)

Sir Golem_

Can you help me to change my watch faces? I have a clone dz09 and I want either to change the default clock faces of my watch or retain only one design for the watch face. Thank you!


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## Golem_ (Jun 15, 2016)

ybrek said:


> Sir Golem_
> 
> Can you help me to change my watch faces? I have a clone dz09 and I want either to change the default clock faces of my watch or retain only one design for the watch face. Thank you!

Click to collapse



I didn't find any way in order to change watchfaces for a mtk6261 32Mb watch

Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST


----------



## ZeldaDevotee (Jun 15, 2016)

*Time out: Library update*

Hi I was wondering if anyone can help me... I am not able to install Browser on the DZ09 Smartwatch. It is connected to Bluetooth and when I press Install it says Library Update for about 10 mins and then says timeout. I have tried on multiple occasions and am sick of it because what is the point of a Smartwatch otherwise? Please help. Thanks.


----------



## kivar2016 (Jun 15, 2016)

Does anyone know how the AT&T 2G shutdown will affect this watch?


----------



## vir25 (Jun 15, 2016)

*Error while performing readback*



Golem_ said:


> I've made an experiment replicating your situation and I got same error so exactly as I said the factory where your phone was produced bought the flash from other provider, this explains different flash ID, let's try this, I have modified the script inside .cfg file adding as many IDs as I could find according with your type of flash memory (64+128), get the file from attachment and place it in the DZ09 folder, start flashtool, choose as scatter file that one, try a readback, maybe we lucky . . .

Click to collapse



Hi Golem,

Greetings! I downloaded latest flashtool 5.1516, and also firmware as in XDA forum and was able to start read back but got error as follows during DA Download: FLASHTOOL ERROR : S_DL_MAUI_FLASH_ID_NOT_MATCHED_WITH_TARGET (5095) ... Then I downloaded your updated (modified cfg file) and got past that stage and got error during READBACK NOR FLASH ... It says - FLASHTOOL ERROR :  S_DA_INVALID_RANGE (3039) 
USER Failed to run DA_MEM_CMD command 1. One of the download blocks have invalid range 2. Possibly invalid begin address or end address exceeds target flash size.

Can you please help guide as to how can I go past this stage and complete Readback. Thanks!


----------



## utkarsh k (Jun 16, 2016)

plz help i odered my dz09 from ebay but my watch does not have icons of video player .video recorder, theme settings,phoneqq


----------



## Golem_ (Jun 16, 2016)

vir25 said:


> Hi Golem,
> 
> Greetings! I downloaded latest flashtool 5.1516, and also firmware as in XDA forum and was able to start read back but got error as follows during DA Download: FLASHTOOL ERROR : S_DL_MAUI_FLASH_ID_NOT_MATCHED_WITH_TARGET (5095) ... Then I downloaded your updated (modified cfg file) and got past that stage and got error during READBACK NOR FLASH ... It says - FLASHTOOL ERROR :  S_DA_INVALID_RANGE (3039)
> USER Failed to run DA_MEM_CMD command 1. One of the download blocks have invalid range 2. Possibly invalid begin address or end address exceeds target flash size.
> ...

Click to collapse



Try please as scatter a firmware from here (and as length of readback file 0x00800000) and if is not working a firmware from here (and as length of readback file 0x00400000) then let me know the results

Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST


----------



## spliffbazz (Jun 16, 2016)

*browser help*

how exactly do i use browser and facebook etc    when i open them it says 

app not installed then when i click install it doesnt seem to do anything.


----------



## castle2784 (Jun 17, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> I didn't find any way in order to change watchfaces for a mtk6261 32Mb watch
> 
> Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST

Click to collapse



Hi Golem,

First thaks for the great support i read all the dammed topic and you did it an excellent job. So i have a DZ09 32Mb too and this coupple of day i downloaded  a batch of firmwares (around 2Gb xD) some of them works good as the orginal, but in some firmwares the touch screen don't works , even in some firmwares the funtions in the touchscreen works in inverted mode i mean, if the menu function indicator is in the down-left corner works if i touched the right-up corner (you know what i mean). all the background and funtions looks as a normal

Do you have any idea how to invert the funtions of the touchscreen?

Thanks


----------



## imranclick (Jun 17, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Yes, you have that weird version, so you have to check other versions of flash tool, check this one first - link - and if not working this one - link - mostly is not working because small mistakes, like, users don't understand why they have to turn off the watch before to start the procedure, or why have to connect the phone through usb after they start the procedure or why in the option you have to set not the COM port but USB Readback/Download or why you have to load previously a scatter file in download panel even though you're doing a RAM test or a readback and all this kind of details without which the Flash Tool simply is not working
> 
> If you think you cannot handle it, send me a skype ID in PM, we'll try some share screens there

Click to collapse



I got the same problem too. I download the both link but still got the same error. Please guide me with some pictures. Thx in advance.


----------



## Golem_ (Jun 17, 2016)

castle2784 said:


> Hi Golem,
> 
> First thaks for the great support i read all the dammed topic and you did it an excellent job. So i have a DZ09 32Mb too and this coupple of day i downloaded  a batch of firmwares (around 2Gb xD) some of them works good as the orginal, but in some firmwares the touch screen don't works , even in some firmwares the funtions in the touchscreen works in inverted mode i mean, if the menu function indicator is in the down-left corner works if i touched the right-up corner (you know what i mean). all the background and funtions looks as a normal
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It is a matter of touchscreen drivers - impossible to replace

Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST


----------



## Benjoe70 (Jun 17, 2016)

Hi all! Don't want to read all 111 pages. Just want to know if anybody can help me. Just bought this DZ09. I like it, but do I have to push the button anytime I want to check the time? Or does it have a sensor and shows me the time if I lift my hand to my eyes?


----------



## kivar2016 (Jun 18, 2016)

Benjoe70 said:


> Hi all! Don't want to read all 111 pages. Just want to know if anybody can help me. Just bought this DZ09. I like it, but do I have to push the button anytime I want to check the time? Or does it have a sensor and shows me the time if I lift my hand to my eyes?

Click to collapse



Umm....who want such a stupid,power wasting feature? All it would do is eat up battery life every time you moved your hand or  wrist.

. In other words, push the button.


----------



## Benjoe70 (Jun 18, 2016)

kivar2016 said:


> Umm....who want such a stupid,power wasting feature?

Click to collapse



Me. 
Don't want to push the button all the time. So thx for the answer...


----------



## Creamcups (Jun 19, 2016)

Benjoe70 said:


> Me.
> Don't want to push the button all the time. So thx for the answer...

Click to collapse



This is what I found


Golem_ said:


> Yes, there is a solution, you have to get in contact with the watch through modem (I prefere TeraTerm hyperterminal)  and give two commands:
> 
> AT+ESLP = 0                       - disable sleep mode
> AT+ ELSM = 0                     - disable backlight sleep mode
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## vir25 (Jun 21, 2016)

*regarding flashing the watch*



Golem_ said:


> Try please as scatter a firmware from here (and as length of readback file 0x00800000) and if is not working a firmware from here (and as length of readback file 0x00400000) then let me know the results
> 
> Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST

Click to collapse



Dear Golem, am able to use the unusual 32Mb NOR firmware and flash the watch. When I use 2nd firmware from Daren Hawk, I am able to flash it and enable the touch screen as well. Now, I am unable to connect to network using this firmware. Also the apps of whatsapp, facebook are simply unavailable. My guess is that this firmware is incomplete from baseband processor perspective as lot of other network related features not working. Can you please help me point to the firmware of version - NX9_61D_240_V2_1_G08S_SANSUNG_32_T3_l3_c4_G4_B_IPS_160509  [BRANCH]: 11CW1352MP GPLUS61A_11C_NX9

Above firmware version is working well for the other watches I have and it helps baseband processor getting hooked to mobile network and also get other network operations. Please guide. Thanks! I really appreciate your help enabling me reach till here...


----------



## vir25 (Jun 21, 2016)

*BASEBAND PROCESSOR NOT WORKING FOR FIRMWARE - 32MB NOR version*



vir25 said:


> Dear Golem, am able to use the unusual 32Mb NOR firmware and flash the watch. When I use 2nd firmware from Daren Hawk, I am able to flash it and enable the touch screen as well. Now, I am unable to connect to network using this firmware. Also the apps of whatsapp, facebook are simply unavailable. My guess is that this firmware is incomplete from baseband processor perspective as lot of other network related features not working. Can you please help me point to the firmware of version - NX9_61D_240_V2_1_G08S_SANSUNG_32_T3_l3_c4_G4_B_IPS_160509  [BRANCH]: 11CW1352MP GPLUS61A_11C_NX9
> 
> Above firmware version is working well for the other watches I have and it helps baseband processor getting hooked to mobile network and also get other network operations. Please guide. Thanks! I really appreciate your help enabling me reach till here...

Click to collapse



Dear Golem, I have tried multiple firmwares in 32MB nor - including ROSARIO  - however, none of the flashed firmwares support SIM (SAYS SIM INVALID) or does the TWITTER, WHATSAPP, FACEBOOK ETC. Also the IMEI no. gets changed automatically. I tried changing the SN to original - but the tool got stuck at META state timeout - I am assuming there is something I am missing - or maybe preprogrammed IMEI is causing issue...leading to SIM invalid error. Can you please help with this? Can we skype? viral.gosalia - Thanks!


----------



## Golem_ (Jun 21, 2016)

vir25 said:


> Dear Golem, I have tried multiple firmwares in 32MB nor - including ROSARIO  - however, none of the flashed firmwares support SIM (SAYS SIM INVALID) or does the TWITTER, WHATSAPP, FACEBOOK ETC. Also the IMEI no. gets changed automatically. I tried changing the SN to original - but the tool got stuck at META state timeout - I am assuming there is something I am missing - or maybe preprogrammed IMEI is causing issue...leading to SIM invalid error. Can you please help with this? Can we skype? viral.gosalia - Thanks!

Click to collapse



you find here a small description about how to change the IMEI (modem AT commands)

Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST


----------



## vir25 (Jun 21, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> you find here a small description about how to change the IMEI (modem AT commands)
> 
> Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST

Click to collapse



:angel: YOU ROCK!! THANKS MR. GOLEM - MY RESPECT


----------



## princeboz (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi everyone. Just happened to receive my smart watch ZD09 last week. As per the instruction I changes the input code to 9979 where the original code was 1122. Now im not able to use 9979. It shows password is wrong.. Please help. 7338015593 my whtsapp


----------



## Golem_ (Jun 21, 2016)

princeboz said:


> Hi everyone. Just happened to receive my smart watch ZD09 last week. As per the instruction I changes the input code to 9979 where the original code was 1122. Now im not able to use 9979. It shows password is wrong.. Please help. 7338015593 my whtsapp

Click to collapse



Get here and for safety follow the steps, after you extract your firmware (good to have it) then do in same flash tool app  - format/reset to factory default

Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## kaczy9999 (Jun 22, 2016)

Hi , everyone, I just received my DZ09 clone advertised as MTK6260A, but as a newbie, after few hours of searching i figured out that it is actually MTK6261A inside, so i gathered all the nessesary information to ask for help here.

Device info:

```
[VERSION]
NX9_61D_240_V2_1_ZH_DZ09D_ZX_IPS_32_T3_L3_C4_G4_B1_160506
[BRANCH]
11CW1352MP
GPLUS61A_11C_NX9
BUILD: BUILD_NO
SERIAL#:
[BUILD TIME]
2016/05/06 09:57
[MRE VERSION] 3100
HAL_VERNO:
```

Memory test:


```
===============    Memory Detection Report     ===============

Internal RAM:

	Size = 0x0000D000 (52KB)

External RAM:

	Type = SRAM

	Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NOR Flash:

	Device ID = "[GigaDevice] GD25LQ32" (236)
	Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NAND Flash:

	ERROR: NAND Flash was not detected!

============		 RAM Test		 ============

Data Bus Test :
[D0][D1][D2][D3][D4][D5][D6][D7][D8][D9][D10][D11][D12][D13][D14][D15]
OK!

Address Bus Test :
[A1][A2][A3][A4][A5][A6][A7][A8][A9][A10][A11][A12][A13][A14][A15][A16][A17][A18][A19][A20][A21]
OK!

RAM Pattern Test :
Writing ...
	0x44332211, 
	0xA5A5A5A5, 
	0xA5A5A500, 
	0xA500A500, 
	0xA5000000, 
	0x00000000, 
	0xFFFF0000, 
	0xFFFFFFFF, 
OK!

Increment/Decrement Test :
Writing ...
OK!
```

And here is the list of my questions:
1. The main problem for me is that my orginal firmware don't have the video playback of any kind (no video ap in menu, no avi or mp4 file opens in file manager).  Is any firmware compatible with my DZ09 support this feature? It is  a must-have for me. I found a Golem_'s  gdrive with unusual 32Mb firmwares, is it save for my hardware version to test them?
2.The second priority for me is to get a firmware that also support camera video recording. Now all I can do is taking photos.
3.Third priority on "missing feature list" is FM radio.
4. Is it possible to delete boot and shutdown sound and (crappy) animations ?
5. Is it possible to change clock layout?
6. I also adding my ReadBack here, (I am new here, so You have to add dots on your own -.-) 
s000 tinyupload com/index.php?file_id=76428969553468481621, is it all I need to restore original firmware after potential DZ09 bricking?


----------



## Golem_ (Jun 22, 2016)

kaczy9999 said:


> Hi , everyone, I just received my DZ09 clone advertised as MTK6260A, but as a newbie, after few hours of searching i figured out that it is actually MTK6261A inside, so i gathered all the nessesary information to ask for help here.
> 
> Device info:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



1. I do not own a 32Mb as yours so I cannot say - checked your readback dump so yes, is safe to check different firmwares
5. No, for mtk6261 32Mb is not possible
6. yes, it is all you need to restore (already restored in unusual 32Mb folder)

Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST


----------



## kal888 (Jun 23, 2016)

Guys, why do you think gearbest doesn't sell dz09 anymore? I bought one from them last mont for just € 13.06 plus shipping and it is the real thing, no cheap clone! But now they don't sell them anymore


----------



## Golem_ (Jun 23, 2016)

kal888 said:


> Guys, why do you think gearbest doesn't sell dz09 anymore? I bought one from them last mont for just € 13.06 plus shipping and it is the real thing, no cheap clone! But now they don't sell them anymore

Click to collapse



interesting info, I am quite sure that the real thing is not anymore produced, all factories started to convert old U8 watches in dz09 and gt08  -  gearbest were afraid of complains and refunds, I think I wouldn't be so wrong if I will say that the season for buying dz09 is officially closed  but hey, there are so many other options, lately I bought some interesting stuff - looking better (motorola like), round display, replaceable strap - evolution!

Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST


----------



## kal888 (Jun 23, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> interesting info, I am quite sure that the real thing is not anymore produced, all factories started to convert old U8 watches in dz09 and gt08  -  gearbest were afraid of complains and refunds, I think I wouldn't be so wrong if I will say that the season for buying dz09 is officially closed  but hey, there are so many other options, lately I bought some interesting stuff - looking better (motorola like), round display, replaceable strap - evolution!
> 
> Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST

Click to collapse



Yeah, I know what you mean! I also bought something like the no1 g3...now gearbest sells the aplus gv18 for 18€ (I think that they're the last ones) and some gt08 clones (like the nice gd19) buth with mtk6260 and 64mb/128mb for 20€ or less. Everything else is cheap things with a D on their names, like zgpax s29D, Dz09D etc. with 32mb/32mb. Strange things in the market.


----------



## gencho81 (Jun 23, 2016)

Hi there,
I have received my DZ09 today  and after while will be ready to play with it. Don't want to flash it so soon.
Have some questions about it  - when i enter *#8375# i have this things on screen :

[version] K91-V01.02-ZH
[BRANCH] 11CW1352MP GFIVE61A_11C_NX9
BUILD:BUILD_NO
SERIAL#:
[BUILD TIME] 2016/04/27 11:42
[MRE VERSION] 3100
HAL_VERNO:

can you explain me what is it exactly ? 
Processor type ,firmware version, e.tc 
Thanks

Just noticed something after first few hours of use - something like soft reset while starting apps.
Any idea -why ?
Still don''t have sdcard or sim card in it.


----------



## Golem_ (Jun 23, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> Hi there,
> I have received my DZ09 today  and after while will be ready to play with it. Don't want to flash it so soon.
> Have some questions about it  - when i enter *#8375# i have this things on screen :
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



*#66*# or *#9966*#

Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST


----------



## gencho81 (Jun 23, 2016)

will report tommorow


edit: soft resets continue. not full reset, display settings reset to default and if normal mode is on after reset it goes to flight (company) mode. 

today will put Sim and SD card in it to see if they continue. hope so no [emoji29] 

Edit 2: after entering *#9966*#

Version info summary - same like posted before
MCU sw : k91-v01.02-zh
Serial : SN001234567
Bb chip : mt6261
DSP code: 2000.00.00
DSP patch : 1.0
Ms board :hw1.0


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## dgxq (Jun 24, 2016)

kaczy9999 said:


> Hi , everyone, I just received my DZ09 clone advertised as MTK6260A, but as a newbie, after few hours of searching i figured out that it is actually MTK6261A inside, so i gathered all the nessesary information to ask for help here.
> 
> Device info:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi kaczy9999, I just purchased a DZ09 too, and I have the same version as you. I think mine is also a clone because I have the same lack of features. Can you describe how you were able to do the memory test?

Edit: nevermind. I discovered how to do it, thanks to another post by Golem.


----------



## gencho81 (Jun 25, 2016)

Hi all. First of all to report that my kind of soft reset stopped after I leave the watch complete off for overnight .
As far my watch runs perfect. 
When I order it the item was announced like v2.1 ,but when arrived on box it says dz09 v3.
Soon I will try to upload my readback as I have all the features that some of you missing here.
Software version is the one without drop down menu and without flip effect while scrolling.
According seller it's newer .
I have video recorder, radio,Facebook ,Twitter, watsapp and even Greek language (surprise for me as non announced).
Don't want to make commercial but I both it from eBay seller kingsdirectbuy.
Today finally I will have sdcard and Sim on it also.
Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pingala (Jun 25, 2016)

I can not see Yahoo weather nor push any app to DZ09. Any help is very much appreciated.


----------



## GSKey (Jun 25, 2016)

Hi, I want to buy original one. So if seller says CPU: MTK6260A it means it's not clone right?


----------



## sherry4689 (Jun 25, 2016)

*Help !*

I purchased a dz09 2.1 smartwatch, connectivity is missing from the menu, so how can be this device connected to the internet? I inserted a sim card with internet on it  but everytime I try to access the facebook and whatsapp apps or simply go to google over the browser "Failed to open page" appeares!:crying:

---------- Post added at 05:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:21 PM ----------




satani said:


> i "optically" have facebook, twitter and whatsapp installed (when i open them, i get the browser and a message "no connection". I did not succeed an internet connection, as i am not able to edit my APN settings.
> 
> in my sdcard, there is a zmaee-folder, 2 sub folders, tmp and lib, are both empty. No files in there

Click to collapse



same problem here, "failed to open page" appeares in a browser page, could this not be solved? i mean, if the icon is there it has to work, right ? 
:crying:


----------



## gencho81 (Jun 25, 2016)

Pingala said:


> I can not see Yahoo weather nor push any app to DZ09. Any help is very much appreciated.

Click to collapse



As far after all i have read before purchase and after it app are pre-installed and you can't add more. 



GSKey said:


> Hi, I want to buy original one. So if seller says CPU: MTK6260A it means it's not clone right?

Click to collapse



Same situation here.Don't know if and how its possible to tell who is fake and who is original. All variant are different and that don't make them fake.But maybe wrong as new in world of smart watches .



sherry4689 said:


> I purchased a dz09 2.1 smartwatch, connectivity is missing from the menu, so how can be this device connected to the internet? I inserted a sim card with internet on it  but everytime I try to access the facebook and whatsapp apps or simply go to google over the browser "Failed to open page" appeares!:crying:
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:21 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have just put sim card in my and in settings i have new menu -Network settings with GPRS settings.But still not see where to edit APN.Will try to see if i have data connection when my sim is activated.


----------



## sherry4689 (Jun 25, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> As far after all i have read before purchase and after it app are pre-installed and you can't add more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Prettt please tell me if you find a solution.


----------



## gencho81 (Jun 25, 2016)

As far no luck at all .i have found in browser settings there is data account s, but there I have 3 options to choose and not one editable . i have Alrtel,Amena and Movistar and non of them working with my carrier.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherry4689 (Jun 25, 2016)

I chose the carrier but my data account tab in the browser is empty. I lost my hope for a solution..


----------



## gencho81 (Jun 25, 2016)

I guess we stick to phone when data use needed. Or we must flash v2.0 firmware where option to edit APN is present.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherry4689 (Jun 26, 2016)

I tried also to flash firmware, but it sticked to 0% Maybe the watch was not recognized..

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge+ using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 12:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:19 AM ----------

But I still can't imagine why those icons are there if they can't be used 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge+ using XDA Labs


----------



## sherry4689 (Jun 26, 2016)

heap1000 said:


> For you guys who have had there watches for a while can you answer me a couple of questions.
> 
> When the phone and watched are synced I like that you can see who is calling but I want to be able to answer my phone to speak and not talk through the watch! Even when I make a call on the phone while paired to the watch it comes out of thr watch and not the phone.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Install SoundAbout from google play and select 'earpiece' on Phone call audio

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge+ using XDA Labs

---------- Post added at 03:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:31 AM ----------




Golem_ said:


> Interesting!
> 
> update after two hours: Great JOB, all of them are working like a charm!

Click to collapse



Did you execute additional steps or just followed the one from the link ? I am asking because my update remains stuck on 0 %

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge+ using XDA Labs


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## Golem_ (Jun 26, 2016)

sherry4689 said:


> Install SoundAbout from google play and select 'earpiece' on Phone call audio
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge+ using XDA Labs
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/sma.../readback-extractor-mtk6260-firmware-t3289272


----------



## gencho81 (Jun 26, 2016)

@Golem_ any idea about APN settings in v2.1

And if possible link to firmware v2.0 (the one with scroll effect, drop down menu,face,twitter,FM radio and whatsapp .Thanks

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Golem_ (Jun 26, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> @Golem_ any idea about APN settings in v2.1
> 
> And if possible link to firmware v2.0 (the one with scroll effect, drop down menu,face,twitter,FM radio and whatsapp .Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Call your gsm network provider - they have to send you a sms with automatic settings

Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST


----------



## gencho81 (Jun 26, 2016)

ok officially this watch make me mad. can't get it detected on my laptop and on my PC also.Both of them with windows 7.
I have installed the drivers.It says "installed" .So i turn off the watch and plug the cable-nothing happen. 
Ideas? or i am doing something wrong?

can some1  able to flash his share his UART settings in engineering menu.Thanks


EDIT : Nevermind i have found the problem - faulty cable that came with the watch.Its good only for charging.
So i use other cable and have my watch detected.
This is what i get in ram test :


> ===============    Memory Detection Report     ===============
> 
> Internal RAM:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



After it i have made successfully a readback of my device with leght 0x00800000 and with modified scatter file (Thanks for it @Golem_ ).
After complete i run the Readback extractor and after finish i have this files in folder(img attached in the end of post)
Question - is this normal and how to understand now the memory test. What kind of firmware can i test now.
Thanks


----------



## Golem_ (Jun 26, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> ok officially this watch make me mad. can't get it detected on my laptop and on my PC also.Both of them with windows 7.
> I have installed the drivers.It says "installed" .So i turn off the watch and plug the cable-nothing happen.
> Ideas? or i am doing something wrong?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, that is your original firmware kit as it was before to be flashed in your watch, now you can test any 64Mb type firmware (unusual 64Mb folder) - as well you can change watchfaces in your own firmware

Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST


----------



## gencho81 (Jun 26, 2016)

one last question for now - do i own let say Normal DZ09 with this NOR flash 8/64 or some beast CLONE of DZ09.
In order to know to order 2-3 more pieces from same seller. Thanks


----------



## Golem_ (Jun 26, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> one last question for now - do i own let say Normal DZ09 with this NOR flash 8/64 or some beast CLONE of DZ09.
> In order to know to order 2-3 more pieces from same seller. Thanks

Click to collapse



it is a clone but not the worst clone, check if you have all the features (swipe menu, record/play video and so on) - if you have them there is no problem, if not. . . it's your call

Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST


----------



## gencho81 (Jun 26, 2016)

The only thing i don't have is the connectivity option in settings, swipe-down menu,themes and that flip animation in pages .As seller announced they are available only in v2.0 of DZ09 he is selling. But i have all other things : 
-Motion settings in Settings and other settings
Apps included : 
-dialer
-messaging
-phonebook
-call logs
-remote notiffer
-remote capture
-file manager
-image viewer
-settings
-calendar
-alarm
-calculator
-sound recorder
-fm radio
-bluetooth
-sim toolkit
-camera
-audio player
-profiles
-pedometer
-sleep monitor
-sedentary reminder
-quick responce(QR code)
-Anti lost
-video player
-video recorder
-browser
-facebook
-twitter
-whatsapp

And by my desire rare Greek language in language pack.
Attached here my readback . Can be useful to others.


----------



## kal888 (Jun 26, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> The only thing i don't have is the connectivity option in settings, swipe-down menu,themes and that flip animation in pages .As seller announced they are available only in v2.0 of DZ09 he is selling. But i have all other things :
> -Motion settings in Settings and other settings
> Apps included :
> -dialer
> ...

Click to collapse



mt6261 are almost always clones with 32mb ram and 32mb rom. Are the motion feature working? Aren't facebook/twitter/whatsapp only link for the wap browser?

---------- Post added at 07:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:21 PM ----------

Seems that facebook, whatsapp and twitter are only link to their own webpages, not real applications. Or at least they are in 3 mtk6260 dz09 that I've tried.


----------



## gencho81 (Jun 26, 2016)

As announced by seller dz09 v2.0 is with mt6260 board. Dz09 v2.1 that he is selling is mt6261 board.
Nevermind I don't really care about those 3 apps since i can't and I won't use data on the Watch.I have data plan on my phone .Really don't see point of using WAP on 1.56inch screen when I have 5.5inch phone with 4G in my pocket.
More than enough is all other things to work normal.

BTW can some1 point me version for MT6261  unusual 64 same like in  THIS video .Thanks 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## kal888 (Jun 26, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> As announced by seller dz09 v2.0 is with mt6260 board. Dz09 v2.1 that he is selling is mt6261 board.
> Nevermind I don't really care about those 3 apps since i can't and I won't use data on the Watch.I have data plan on my phone .Really don't see point of using WAP on 1.56inch screen when I have 5.5inch phone with 4G in my pocket.
> More than enough is all other things to work normal.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mate, there is no such thing as Dz09 v 2.1 . Yeah they change the firmware, but the real thing is the one with mtk6260. And, if the price I saw from your seller is what you payed, is really overpriced. You can buy that model for 11 €.  You not only have lack of features but also lack of ram/rom.  Golem_ can explain it better than me, but you can read here http://www.myawesomegadgets.com/dz09-setup a simple explanation


----------



## gencho81 (Jun 26, 2016)

kal888 said:


> Mate, there is no such thing as Dz09 v 2.1 . Yeah they change the firmware, but the real thing is the one with mtk6260. And, if the price I saw from your seller is what you payed, is really overpriced. You can buy that model for 11 €.  You not only have lack of features but also lack of ram/rom.  Golem_ can explain it better than me, but you can read here http://www.myawesomegadgets.com/dz09-setup a simple explanation

Click to collapse



When i place the order i though that newer firmware is better and that is why i order named from him v2.1 . 
Ok for now i don't have problems with it.
Lack of features - don't think so -only one important missing from original- APN . Other like drop-down menu,themes and scroll animation is really not important to me .
As for lack of RAm/rom -don't know what you mean - for me watch runs smooth and without problems.


----------



## kal888 (Jun 26, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> When i place the order i though that newer firmware is better and that is why i order named from him v2.1 .
> Ok for now i don't have problems with it.
> Lack of features - don't think so -only one important missing from original- APN . Other like drop-down menu,themes and scroll animation is really not important to me .
> As for lack of RAm/rom -don't know what you mean - for me watch runs smooth and without problems.

Click to collapse



Ok man but I got the exact same watch that you got for 10€, and the seller still sells them for that price, as many others. As I understand you payed it at least 2 times more. That's, from my point of view, a scam. Apn, drop-down menu,themes and scroll animation are lack of features. Mate, I understand that you don't find these things important, but I'm trying to help you! Anyway, it's your choice


----------



## gencho81 (Jun 26, 2016)

Now in known that when i destroy this one I have to buy one with MT6260 board.
Thanks for help BTW.But real help not only for me and for other that are planing to buy one is to point trusted sellers in eBay where we can buy ORIGINAL DZ09. That on my opinion will help.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## kal888 (Jun 26, 2016)

then again, I noticed one thing. the seller wrote in the description that your watch has "Storage: RAM 128M, ROM 64M". Your watch, in reality, seems to have 32Mb. You know, it's wrong.

---------- Post added at 08:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 PM ----------




gencho81 said:


> Now in known that when i destroy this one I have to buy one with MT6260 board.
> Thanks for help BTW.But real help not only for me and for other that are planing to buy one is to point trusted sellers in eBay where we can buy ORIGINAL DZ09. That on my opinion will help.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



You're right man! I bought my original one from ebay seller syedenterprises and another one on gearbest for just 13.06 €, but the lattest doesn't sell them anymore! syedenterprises does it!


----------



## gencho81 (Jun 26, 2016)

kal888 said:


> then again, I noticed one thing. the seller wrote in the description that your watch has "Storage: RAM 128M, ROM 64M". Your watch, in reality, seems to have 32Mb. You know, it's wrong.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes here you are absolutely correct . But isn't all of them lying in description. Can you point me one seller online that is selling original dz09 with all the extra and full amount of ram 128.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## kal888 (Jun 26, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> Yes here you are absolutely correct . But isn't all of them lying in description. Can you point me one seller online that is selling original dz09 with all the extra and full amount of ram 128.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yeah mate  as I said in the post before this: ebay seller syedenterprises


----------



## gencho81 (Jun 26, 2016)

Now this is help !??
Will check it and sell my to one that wants it because of the Greek language.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Golem_ (Jun 26, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> As announced by seller dz09 v2.0 is with mt6260 board. Dz09 v2.1 that he is selling is mt6261 board.
> Nevermind I don't really care about those 3 apps since i can't and I won't use data on the Watch.I have data plan on my phone .Really don't see point of using WAP on 1.56inch screen when I have 5.5inch phone with 4G in my pocket.
> More than enough is all other things to work normal.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It seems to me that the watch in the video is a 6260 (it looks exactly like mine) Did you check all the firmwares we have in 64Mb collection? I'll try to gather more firmwares (lately I didn't check too much for new firmwares)

Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST


----------



## gencho81 (Jun 26, 2016)

Yes in the video is the one with mt6260 board.Can that firmware to be flashed on mt6261 ? 
@kal888 have just checked this seller -very poor description .Both watches in his list are MT6260A board.
This is the original DZ09 ? :
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-DZ09-Bl...900827?hash=item41a16934db:g:~AAAAOSwYHxWQmiW


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## kal888 (Jun 26, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> Yes in the video is the one with mt6260 board.Can that firmware to be flashed on mt6261 ?
> @kal888 have just checked this seller -very poor description .Both watches in his list are MT6260A board.
> This is the original DZ09 ? :
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-DZ09-Bl...900827?hash=item41a16934db:g:~AAAAOSwYHxWQmiW

Click to collapse



yeah that's the one, the one I bought from them it's a mtk6260 with all the missing features from yours


----------



## gencho81 (Jun 26, 2016)

kal888 said:


> yeah that's the one, the one I bought from them it's a mtk6260 with all the missing features from yours

Click to collapse



its MT6260 or like in description MT6260A . is there any difference ?


----------



## kal888 (Jun 26, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> its MT6260 or like in description MT6260A . is there any difference ?

Click to collapse



as you can see here they're just different variants of the same chip. It's basicly the same cpu


----------



## Golem_ (Jun 26, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> Yes in the video is the one with mt6260 board.Can that firmware to be flashed on mt6261 ?
> @kal888 have just checked this seller -very poor description .Both watches in his list are MT6260A board.
> This is the original DZ09 ? :
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-DZ09-Bl...900827?hash=item41a16934db:g:~AAAAOSwYHxWQmiW

Click to collapse



Nope, there are two different PCB's , and going along the logic, you could push a firmware of 128 in a 64 you have?
Indeed, very poor description but looking at the price ( $10 more than the most dz09 on the market) could be legit stuff, I say again, could be, don't blame me if is not

Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST


----------



## gencho81 (Jun 26, 2016)

Ok thank you both guys.Will have it mind is something happen with the one i own now. For now i'll try some if not all firmware that we have in 64 folder except my when you add it there. I wish i know all this before purchase ,but all is over for now. As i said my clone is working well .


----------



## kal888 (Jun 26, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> its MT6260 or like in description MT6260A . is there any difference ?

Click to collapse



here's a short video I made for you https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaEBbzdccDM
This is the watch I bought from them.


----------



## gencho81 (Jun 26, 2016)

Ok thanks so i really have to order v2.0 from seller i order v2.1 
Here is its video of v2.0 and ebay offer :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vowx-Y9ppz0
eBay Offer

EDIT: Just put myself in some thoughts : What to do if i lose my IMEI ?? For MT6260 boards there is Serial Writer Tool or Tera Term Hyperterminall . What about my case ? I don't have database file for writer tool. Will Tera Term work on my ?


----------



## ichirokazuki (Jun 27, 2016)

*Browser , facebook , and whatsapp can't run*

Anyone can help me?
I was bought DZ09 today. When i insert sim card and try to open browser , i got some problem , browser , facebook , and whatsapp can't run. When i open the menu it said "browser not installed. Try to install?" I click install but screen freeze like not responding , i push home button again and i did again , same.

So , any tutorial to fix it?

Sorry my english bad


----------



## gencho81 (Jun 29, 2016)

flashed today almost everyone firmware from unusual 64 folder on my watch. Most of them start with inverted colors and display. I read not sure that can't be fixed, correct? 
Flashed the firmware by genadko from 4pda.watch start normal with colors and display as they should be,but display was misplaced.(on top there is 0.5cm place with only dots). 
@Golem_ @kal888 any ideas about it? 
Also I have one idea -  what will happen if I take file 1 and 2 from genadko's rom and flash it with my bootloader and config file. Do I will make watch complete brick? What you think? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Golem_ (Jun 30, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> flashed today almost everyone firmware from unusual 64 folder on my watch. Most of them start with inverted colors and display. I read not sure that can't be fixed, correct?
> Flashed the firmware by genadko from 4pda.watch start normal with colors and display as they should be,but display was misplaced.(on top there is 0.5cm place with only dots).
> @Golem_ @kal888 any ideas about it?
> Also I have one idea -  what will happen if I take file 1 and 2 from genadko's rom and flash it with my bootloader and config file. Do I will make watch complete brick? What you think?
> ...

Click to collapse



as long as you have the original firmware there is no way to brick your watch

Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST


----------



## gencho81 (Jun 30, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> as long as you have the original firmware there is no way to brick your watch
> 
> Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST

Click to collapse



thanks this Is the thing I need to know to make the test. [emoji1] 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## wentworth (Jun 30, 2016)

*Does not recognize*

I would like to change the watch firmware. When I hit Read back button in Flashtool, nothing happened. The Flashtool didn't recognize the watch. I tried Windows8/Windows 10, Run as administrator but not working.

Anybody can help for me?


----------



## gencho81 (Jun 30, 2016)

wentworth said:


> I would like to change the watch firmware. When I hit Read back button in Flashtool, nothing happened. The Flashtool didn't recognize the watch. I tried Windows8/Windows 10, Run as administrator but not working.
> 
> Anybody can help for me?

Click to collapse



did you follow the procedure? drivers installed? try with different cable as I did. 

BTW:Tested and fail with file replacement. config file mismatch [emoji1] expected. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Golem_ (Jun 30, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> BTW:Tested and fail with file replacement. config file mismatch [emoji1] expected.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



as I thought. . . 

Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST


----------



## gencho81 (Jul 1, 2016)

I have new problem here with my - USB Debug port and modem port not detected.
Installed the drivers ,but always got Errror.Device could not start.Code 10.
Running Win7 Ultimate 64bit 
Any help ?


----------



## bigsupersquid (Jul 1, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> I have new problem here with my - USB Debug port and modem port not detected.
> Installed the drivers ,but always got Errror.Device could not start.Code 10.
> Running Win7 Ultimate 64bit
> Any help ?

Click to collapse



 I've read that win 7 you have to force the drivers to install somehow, system wants to override them with incorrect m$ware drivers
maybe it was turning off driver signing, i forget

regardless you'll have to uninstall the non working drivers and reboot to clear their issues away to continue

and, a couple weeks back, i finally got my gt08 (mt6261 cheap cheap) but turned out four pc's and multiple cables later that the usb port was broken except for charging.
they're replacing it, but haven't received the item yet.
dang it, I've been wanting to play with more than just AT commands over Bluetooth, but can't until i have a working model.


----------



## Golem_ (Jul 2, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> I have new problem here with my - USB Debug port and modem port not detected.
> Installed the drivers ,but always got Errror.Device could not start.Code 10.
> Running Win7 Ultimate 64bit
> Any help ?

Click to collapse



ehhh - my friend, I think that this is the dark side (microsoft one) - when about out of the blue working drivers are not working anymore you have to ask for a solution on a sorcerer forum  w7 is the worst computer period of my life - I do remember I got back on xp in less than a week - it looks like you're a resilient computer user - only thought - maybe you have installed or used lately a native ms software which have considered that is better to switch OS back on to driver certificate check

---------- Post added at 07:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:11 AM ----------

[/COLOR]





bigsupersquid said:


> and, a couple weeks back, i finally got my gt08 (mt6261 cheap cheap) but turned out four pc's and multiple cables later that the usb port was broken except for charging.
> they're replacing it, but haven't received the item yet.
> dang it, I've been wanting to play with more than just AT commands over Bluetooth, but can't until i have a working model.

Click to collapse



man, you can use any usb cable you have around - get on readback extractor thread and start to play
if we'd have all hidden AT commands there would be no need of any flashtool or any other software. . . 

Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST


----------



## bigsupersquid (Jul 2, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> ...
> 
> man, you can use any usb cable you have around - get on readback extractor thread and start to play
> if we'd have all hidden AT commands there would be no need of any flashtool or any other software. . .
> ...

Click to collapse



oh, the cables weren't the problem, the usb port is physically dysfunctional on my gt08. charge only.
a friend got one too, (firmware version identical,) and my watch still wouldn't be detected by his system and cable while his showed up immediately.

i just tried different cables and pc's and operating systems (win xp, win 7, win 10, 3 different ubuntu 14.04 installs including live cd) to help rule out operator error before requesting replacement from the seller. on the bright side, i have a piece of nearly disposable hardware to play with over Bluetooth once i get my fully working model.

i found another mtk at codes manual from 2013 or so on pudn.com with many working codes, it also lists several firmware update codes (including data stream format to pass the firmware along.) but i did not test any of that being a fraidy-cat about destroying something. if you want the pdf i will dig it up again for you.

and I'll move to the readback extractor thread, it being more on topic. just figured I'd add my theory about those nasty win7 drivers here, and wanted to mention my incoming hardware replacement.


----------



## gencho81 (Jul 2, 2016)

Finally got it!!!! 
After so many hours of wondering -why this 2 port not working i have discover that i don't need them .WOW!!
All i need to play with my watch is normal USB port . Even trough it i have flashed some firmwares from unusual 64 folder and FORGOT to set the flash tool to Backup>Download/Format>Restore . In result when i flash my readback after tests i have new strange but working IMEI. But with the tool from 4PDA (you can find it here MEGA ) i have manage to restore my original IMEI . Cool !!!

Oh and one last thing - I have found that i don't need other firmware on my watch.Stock is perfect .Option that i have  wanted and flashed firmwares looking for it- i don't need it.
As some friend told me : Why you want to use WAP on 1.54'' screen when you have 4G 5.5'' screen in pocket?


----------



## MrScottt21 (Jul 3, 2016)

Hello everyone!
A question would like to do for you. This though it, how are you one DZ09 my clever clock. The intestine of my act SIM card, I set the internet go ahead. But if into the browser in my ointment that www.google.hu then it in spends it, but if something in ointments into the earner, then immediately this Baidu nonsense comes in. Is this how something could be a hint as what to remove? Thank you!


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## gencho81 (Jul 3, 2016)

didn't understand this at all. Translate in to English please

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Asadullah (Jul 5, 2016)

So friend gave his knock off of the dz09 it's a pandaoo. I was able to connect it and get the read to work it kicked out the following on the pic below but it won't back up or do anything else. 
gives me this error 
	
	



```
flashtool error: S_DA_NFI_NOT_SUPPORT(3051)
```

On a side note none of the dialer codes work except the imei one. Do I need a sim card inside this to make it work?

update: so I got this thing to backup by using the scatter file from the u8. A guy named alipril pointed to this file https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4HP2CvqUYPkQjRXM3dwaWxZZFk/view?pageId=101566739355310917381
which had it





```
===============    Memory Detection Report     ===============

Internal RAM:

	Size = 0x0000D000 (52KB)

External RAM:

	Type = SRAM

	Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NOR Flash:

	Device ID = "[MXIC] MX25L3291FWJI_09" (274)
	Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NAND Flash:

	ERROR: NAND Flash was not detected!

============		 RAM Test		 ============

Data Bus Test :
[D0][D1][D2][D3][D4][D5][D6][D7][D8][D9][D10][D11][D12][D13][D14][D15]
OK!

Address Bus Test :
[A1][A2][A3][A4][A5][A6][A7][A8][A9][A10][A11][A12][A13][A14][A15][A16][A17][A18][A19][A20][A21]
OK!

RAM Pattern Test :
Writing ...
	0x44332211, 
	0xA5A5A5A5, 
	0xA5A5A500, 
	0xA500A500, 
	0xA5000000, 
	0x00000000, 
	0xFFFF0000, 
	0xFFFFFFFF, 
OK!

Increment/Decrement Test :
Writing ...
OK!
```


----------



## vir25 (Jul 6, 2016)

*Internet browsing enable for 32GB ROM?*



vir25 said:


> :angel: YOU ROCK!! THANKS MR. GOLEM - MY RESPECT

Click to collapse



Hello Dear Golem, How are you doing? I have been able to play around with firmware for 32GB ROM, but it doesn't open the browser, wassap and internet apps. Can you please direct me to the firmware of 32gb ROM which has all internet functions working. FYI - I am using it with SIM having 2G/3G connectivity and am able to make calls etc. current firmware version: NX9_61D_240_V2_1_G08S_SANSUNG_32_T3_L3_C4_G4_E_IPS_150413
BRANCH: GPLUS61A_11C_NX9
Please help with right firmware version which has browsing and facebook, wassap enabled. Thanks!


----------



## Golem_ (Jul 6, 2016)

vir25 said:


> Hello Dear Golem, How are you doing? I have been able to play around with firmware for 32GB ROM, but it doesn't open the browser, wassap and internet apps. Can you please direct me to the firmware of 32gb ROM which has all internet functions working. FYI - I am using it with SIM having 2G/3G connectivity and am able to make calls etc. current firmware version: NX9_61D_240_V2_1_G08S_SANSUNG_32_T3_L3_C4_G4_E_IPS_150413
> BRANCH: GPLUS61A_11C_NX9
> Please help with right firmware version which has browsing and facebook, wassap enabled. Thanks!

Click to collapse



I'm afraid I have bad news for you, I do not own this type of watch (6261/32) yet, checking others comments around it looks like there is no firmware with working social app. . .

Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST


----------



## vir25 (Jul 7, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> I'm afraid I have bad news for you, I do not own this type of watch (6261/32) yet, checking others comments around it looks like there is no firmware with working social app. . .
> 
> Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST

Click to collapse



Hi Golem_ I understand the social media app, just need lemon browser to open Google. Thanks.


----------



## Polis4 (Jul 7, 2016)

what does it means?




i can't to install firmware... (win8)
Plzzzz help me

Thnxxxx A LOT


----------



## gencho81 (Jul 7, 2016)

Polis4 said:


> what does it means?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



for me it happens when USB cable connection is unstable. try reconnect it. it works for me. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polis4 (Jul 7, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> for me it happens when USB cable connection is unstable. try reconnect it. it works for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Please check these photos. Anyone else has this firmware?













Is it clone of DZ09??? Hahahahaha


----------



## gencho81 (Jul 7, 2016)

Polis4 said:


> Please check these photos. Anyone else has this firmware?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



according pic 1 where it says mtk61d  I can bet it's clone. Check your ram and rom with flash tool. don't use original scatter file as its for 128mb ram and 64 rom. I don't think you have them. most likely something like 32/32
Also check on blue watch face if you have black arround pointers - 100% clone with strange firmware. 
Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polis4 (Jul 7, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> according pic 1 where it says mtk61d  I can bet it's clone. Check your ram and rom with flash tool. don't use original scatter file as its for 128mb ram and 64 rom. I don't think you have them. most likely something like 32/32
> Also check on blue watch face if you have black arround pointers - 100% clone with strange firmware.
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Here is a little video...
https://youtu.be/CJwlH1V0fn4


----------



## gencho81 (Jul 7, 2016)

first time after so many reviews in YouTube I see this firmware. Watchfaces are not stock for sure. but video don't help at all. you must do ram test in flash tool and make read back of your device. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dz09 (Jul 10, 2016)

Hi, i have a DZ09..
Some how i found a way tou can change the way your voice sounds. I was playing around with it as i got it new and i selectionon voices where think male, female or child and i picked child..
I forgot how i select this option and only fou6out about it when i answered my 1st call.
Help because i can't find the way to change it back, can someone help?


----------



## RickyFerez (Jul 11, 2016)

Hello guys, anyone knows how can I see multiple (and full) notifications on the watch (DZ09)?

For example, when I receive a WhatsApp message, I can read the content on the watch but cannot reply on the watch. When I receive more than 1 whatsapp,I only receive a notification saying the name of the person who sent me a message not the content. And when I receive an email I can only see the title of the notification, not the details/content

Also, I only have one sim-card and thats the one sitting in the phone. Or do I need a duo sim, one in my phone and one in the watch for FB & Whatsapp to work???
Thanks Remco (The Netherlands)


----------



## gencho81 (Jul 11, 2016)

RickyFerez said:


> Hello guys, anyone knows how can I see multiple (and full) notifications on the watch (DZ09)?
> 
> For example, when I receive a WhatsApp message, I can read the content on the watch but cannot reply on the watch. When I receive more than 1 whatsapp,I only receive a notification saying the name of the person who sent me a message not the content. And when I receive an email I can only see the title of the notification, not the details/content
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



simply you can't. it's only notification. In order to reply you need to have the app installed on the watch. whatever you didn't read you can find it in Remote Notification folder. 
About Sim cards also no. you need just to out any data enabled Sim in the watch, set it up and Facebook will work. 
Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## NeoTechni (Jul 12, 2016)

Mine won't stay connected for more than a minute. I can't get the flasher app to connect either. And is there a way to make it so the audio plays from my phone when using it to control music?


----------



## gencho81 (Jul 12, 2016)

NeoTechni said:


> Mine won't stay connected for more than a minute. I can't get the flasher app to connect either. And is there a way to make it so the audio plays from my phone when using it to control music?

Click to collapse



Don't have problems with my. Check your Bluetooth setting on phone- visibility timeout. About audio settings -  go in phone settings again and on paired device you should have settings about it - call sound and media sound. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## aska123 (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi thr, i hope any of your guys can help me.
I just bought a DZ09 smartwatch but i facing an issue which my phone cannot see my watch but the watch can see the phone in bluetooth.
When i try pair from watch it shows pairing fail.
Anyone got any idea on this ?
Appreciate if anyone can help.
Thanks


----------



## gencho81 (Jul 12, 2016)

aska123 said:


> Hi thr, i hope any of your guys can help me.
> I just bought a DZ09 smartwatch but i facing an issue which my phone cannot see my watch but the watch can see the phone in bluetooth.
> When i try pair from watch it shows pairing fail.
> Anyone got any idea on this ?
> ...

Click to collapse



did you check your Bluetooth settings on watch. Bluetooth on, visibility on e. t. c

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## aska123 (Jul 12, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> did you check your Bluetooth settings on watch. Bluetooth on, visibility on e. t. c
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hi, Yes, i already check, i try search through 2 phone,  lenovo can see the smartwatch, but xiaomi cannot.

Think maybe some security setting or what. 

Is there anyone having the same issue ?


----------



## gencho81 (Jul 12, 2016)

use the search option. I am sure I have seen one more here w hi of have problems with Xiaomi

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## aska123 (Jul 12, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> use the search option. I am sure I have seen one more here w hi of have problems with Xiaomi
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hi, i have search alot for this issue but all end up with no answer.

Seems like i have no choice but try to resell out this watch. 

Wondering is miui problem or is the watch firmware does not support miui


----------



## gencho81 (Jul 12, 2016)

aska123 said:


> Hi, i have search alot for this issue but all end up with no answer.
> 
> Seems like i have no choice but try to resell out this watch.
> 
> Wondering is miui problem or is the watch firmware does not support miui

Click to collapse



I have read in 4pda most of people also have problem connecting it with Xiaomi. Problem solved for those updated their Miui version. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## RickyFerez (Jul 12, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> simply you can't. it's only notification. In order to reply you need to have the app installed on the watch. whatever you didn't read you can find it in Remote Notification folder.
> About Sim cards also no. you need just to out any data enabled Sim in the watch, set it up and Facebook will work.
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



But is there any way I can at least see the content of the Whatsapp messages instead of only "Jim Brown sent a message"? What is the best notefication app? Currently using 'smartwatch'.....Thanks!!!


----------



## gencho81 (Jul 12, 2016)

I am using BTNotifocation app that came after scannig  qrcode from watch. 
Here : https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.szfunyun.btnotification
and I can see message body. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## aska123 (Jul 12, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> I have read in 4pda most of people also have problem connecting it with Xiaomi. Problem solved for those updated their Miui version.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I have no idea on this, because my phone currently is already the latest miui version,
and i have been search through miui forum and website i cant find even a question about dz09 compatibility and the admin only says is because the watch cant support miui
Do you think will it be the watch firmware problem or is miui ?
but too bad i have so disappointing on Xiaomi miui.
Still i have no choice but to resell it.


----------



## Golem_ (Jul 13, 2016)

aska123 said:


> Hi, i have search alot for this issue but all end up with no answer.
> 
> Seems like i have no choice but try to resell out this watch.
> 
> Wondering is miui problem or is the watch firmware does not support miui

Click to collapse



try *#3646633# or *#993646633# and check if there you have access to some bluetooth protocols

Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST


----------



## aska123 (Jul 13, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> try *#3646633# or *#993646633# and check if there you have access to some bluetooth protocols
> 
> Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST

Click to collapse



Hi there,

Will try in awhile, i have tried on few brand handphone, Xiaomi and samsung cannot search the device, while lenovo can.

This just make me crazy  and wondering is setting problem or should i claim warranty ... 
Maybe i just send back to the seller and check.
Have try on 4 brand phone, Samsung, xiaomi both cannot. Lenovo iphone no problem.
Is so weird and gonna make me crazy already

---------- Post added at 09:04 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:45 AM ----------




Golem_ said:


> try *#3646633# or *#993646633# and check if there you have access to some bluetooth protocols
> 
> Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST

Click to collapse



 *#3646633#  i have try nothing i can select
*#993646633# have few option and all i also not sure what is it


----------



## RickyFerez (Jul 14, 2016)

*Full Whatsapp Messages*

Is there any way I can at least see the content of the Whatsapp messages instead of only "Jim Brown sent a message"? (this is why I bought the watch)
What is the best notefication app? Currently using 'BTNotification'.....Thanks!!!


----------



## bigsupersquid (Jul 14, 2016)

RickyFerez said:


> Is there any way I can at least see the content of the Whatsapp messages instead of only "Jim Brown sent a message"? (this is why I bought the watch)
> What is the best notefication app? Currently using 'BTNotification'.....Thanks!!!

Click to collapse



i like the mediatek app.
com.mtk.btnotification
most functional i tried on my half working gt08


----------



## gencho81 (Jul 15, 2016)

Ok guys , I have just received my wife DZ09 that i order 2 weeks ago. 
Order it from same seller in ebay where i took my clone ,but this time i order v2.0 that he is selling. 
Collor -White. 
Readback - Done with Lenght : 010000000 (don't remember how many 0 at the end)
This is results from Ram Test 




 ===============    Memory Detection Report     ===============

Internal RAM:

	Size = 0x0000D000 (52KB)

External RAM:

	Type = SRAM

	Size = 0x00800000 (8MB/64Mb)

NOR Flash:

	Device ID = "[WINBOND] W25Q128FW" (248)
	Size = 0x01000000 (16MB/128Mb)

NAND Flash:

	ERROR: NAND Flash was not detected!

============		 RAM Test		 ============

Data Bus Test :
[D0][D1][D2][D3][D4][D5][D6][D7][D8][D9][D10][D11][D12][D13][D14][D15]
OK!

Address Bus Test :
[A1][A2][A3][A4][A5][A6][A7][A8][A9][A10][A11][A12][A13][A14][A15][A16][A17][A18][A19][A20][A21][A22]
OK!

RAM Pattern Test :
Writing ...
	0x44332211, 
	0xA5A5A5A5, 
	0xA5A5A500, 
	0xA500A500, 
	0xA5000000, 
	0x00000000, 
	0xFFFF0000, 
	0xFFFFFFFF, 
OK!

Increment/Decrement Test :
Writing ...
OK!
    



My readback is almost 17mb size . In engineering menu (*#9966*#) says MT6260. 
This time i think i have NORMAL DZ09  
What do you think ?  
I have drop down menu , side menu ,connectivity in settings and all other things that are supposed to be in it.

Here is link to my drive with rom dump extracted :
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0dy9wMBJeZZUl84RzMySEJ6ZW8/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Golem_ (Jul 15, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> Ok guys , I have just received my wife DZ09 that i order 2 weeks ago.
> Order it from same seller in ebay where i took my clone ,but this time i order v2.0 that he is selling.
> Collor -White.
> Readback - Done with Lenght : 010000000 (don't remember how many 0 at the end)
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, undoubtedly you have an original DZ09 - you can change your watchfaces now

Use your money wisely, *DO NOT WASTE IT* buying from GEARBEST


----------



## Sangriefth (Jul 16, 2016)

*Fundo Companion*



dvhooren said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought a DZ09 and received it last week. I am from the Netherlands...
> I like the design and the display is also good. Some functions I will probably never use but in general a nice smartwatch.
> ...

Click to collapse





fundo companion and btnotifications are the apps that make it run the smartwatch smooth and the apps are great the only problem and one thing i don't like about the smartwatch is that i can't use facebook or whatsapp there but the notifications can be seen there


----------



## AVCampos (Jul 17, 2016)

The Facebook and WhatsApp apps require the watch to be working in standalone mode, with its own SIM card instead of being paired with the phone.


----------



## jsmith12 (Jul 18, 2016)

I have the bootrom startup problem too like many others on this forum. I have had two dz09's from separate sellers and I still cant do a readback. It is either stuck on 0% or gives the Bootrom device powered up too early error. Is there any fix. I have a cloned 32 mb version and I just want to do a readback. Any help is much appreciated!!!


----------



## Golem_ (Jul 18, 2016)

jsmith12 said:


> I have the bootrom startup problem too like many others on this forum. I have had two dz09's from separate sellers and I still cant do a readback. It is either stuck on 0% or gives the Bootrom device powered up too early error. Is there any fix. I have a cloned 32 mb version and I just want to do a readback. Any help is much appreciated!!!

Click to collapse



did you follow exactly these steps?


----------



## marcust2911 (Jul 18, 2016)

I have a problem with my DZ09. When I make a call it's appears as Unknown or confidential call. How do I stop that ? 
Thanks!


----------



## jsmith12 (Jul 18, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> did you follow exactly these steps?

Click to collapse



Yes I have followed those steps. I have a Windows 10 pc and I disabled the driver signature and installed the preloader driver. I also tried many different 32 mb scatter files from a link that was posted in this forum but none of them worked. I think the problem is that when I run the read back and then plug in the device, the com port is detected however the watch disappears  in device manager. I don't know how to fix this.


----------



## gencho81 (Jul 18, 2016)

jsmith12 said:


> Yes I have followed those steps. I have a Windows 10 pc and I disabled the driver signature and installed the preloader driver. I also tried many different 32 mb scatter files from a link that was posted in this forum but none of them worked. I think the problem is that when I run the read back and then plug in the device, the com port is detected however the watch disappears  in device manager. I don't know how to fix this.

Click to collapse



as i said before my cable that came with the watch did same or almost same problems. Try with other cable. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsmith12 (Jul 18, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> as i said before my cable that came with the watch did same or almost same problems. Try with other cable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




I have tried with other cables. I have used three different usb cables and i have the same result with all of them. I also have tried this same process with two DZ09's and both return the same error. I don't know what I am doing wrong. I have also tried different versions of scatter files and different versions of flashtool and on different computers. I have looked through these posts and I have tried many fixes for this error but none of them work for me.


----------



## gencho81 (Jul 19, 2016)

jsmith12 said:


> I have tried with other cables. I have used three different usb cables and i have the same result with all of them. I also have tried this same process with two DZ09's and both return the same error. I don't know what I am doing wrong. I have also tried different versions of scatter files and different versions of flashtool and on different computers. I have looked through these posts and I have tried many fixes for this error but none of them work for me.

Click to collapse



maybe you have to check your UART settings in ingineering menu. check UART speed and try. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## stef4ogot (Jul 19, 2016)

The power button stop to work!!!! I can not turn the screen.Еverything else works.....I need someone to call me to light up the screen.
Тry restarting the device and pull out the battery for a while,but without success.
Аny idea of what might be?


----------



## majid1987 (Jul 19, 2016)

*dz09*

hello I bought a DZ09 SMART watch and i follow the steps that you mentioned above for installing pdf reader on watch,but its not okay when i want to touch the pdf reader file in watch,please help


----------



## jsmith12 (Jul 19, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> maybe you have to check your UART settings in ingineering menu. check UART speed and try.

Click to collapse




Do I check this in flash tool or in my computer settings?


----------



## gencho81 (Jul 19, 2016)

jsmith12 said:


> Do I check this in flash tool or in my computer settings?

Click to collapse



I have read somewhere that if flash tool fails you have to check in your computer settings speed of the com port where watch is connected. check on your watch in ingineering menu your UART port speed and set same on your computer or lower. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsmith12 (Jul 19, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> I have read somewhere that if flash tool fails you have to check in your computer settings speed of the com port where watch is connected. check on your watch in ingineering menu your UART port speed and set same on your computer or lower.

Click to collapse




Do you know where the ingineering menu is in my watch so I can check my UART port speed?


----------



## gencho81 (Jul 19, 2016)

jsmith12 said:


> Do you know where the ingineering menu is in my watch so I can check my UART port speed?

Click to collapse



check with code *#993646633#
then in Device > set UART >UART settings >ps Config

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsmith12 (Jul 19, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> check with code *#993646633#
> then in Device > set UART >UART settings >ps Config

Click to collapse




Ok I will try that.


----------



## jsmith12 (Jul 20, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> check with code *#993646633#
> then in Device > set UART >UART settings >ps Config

Click to collapse



I fixed the UART speed on my computer but the bootrom problem is still there. It is either stuck at 0% when flashing or gives the bootrom device may have started too early error. Thanks for all the help so far though, I really appreciate it.


----------



## jsmith12 (Jul 20, 2016)

Is there a fix for this issue or do you think I should just return the watch. I wanted to flash some other firmware on it because the one that came with it is not updated. I  really like this watch but both times I got the watch I get the same error so I can't really do a backup or flash anything. If you have any ideas please let me know. I really appreciate the help.


----------



## Mango Guave (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi I'm new here. I've lurked a lot and you guys posts helped me to root two android devices here.

I wanna put some good firmware on there so that maybe i'll then have a video player and I definitely wanna change those clock faces myself by editing the MTK's etc and whatever.

however before I can do that i first must get the drivers to work. the problem here is that it sort of sees my watch when its turned on then it shows a COM08 device in the device manager under ports, but when the watch is turned off it cant see it anymore.

flashtool also doesn't seem to see it. im positive im doing something wrong here but i really wanna connect to my watch, the device version shows this:



> nx9_61d_240_v2_1_hnh_dz09_zx_tn_32_t3_l3_c4_g4_b_1606_28
> 
> branch
> 11cw1352mp
> ...

Click to collapse



I use windows 7.

If anybody has some good advice on what i'm doing wrong then thank you very much in advance. cheers!


----------



## ariw182 (Jul 21, 2016)

greeting, i have dz09 today with mt6261 32mb, i want to ask, if i recieve more than 1 notification, the watch always show the last notification although theres 3 notification actual, previously i have u8 watch, u8 can see all notification even just only title of the app

i'm using cm 12.1 lolipop 5.1.1, and the app is Meidatek Smartdevice, because when i'm using bt notification is not work


----------



## tanoff (Jul 22, 2016)

*32mb clone DZ09 IMEI issue*

Hi
long story short, is it possible to edit IMEI on clone DZ09? 

...received a DZ09 from alixpress ($15) today and thought a DZ09 is a DZ09 is a DZ09 but after spending the last few hours in and around the forum I realised I have the 32mb clone. Wasn't gonna let that spoil the festivities though... read through Golem's tutorials, readback extracted my factory firmware, downloaded the 32Mb_unusual folder of ROMs and proceeded to try them one by one. About halfway down the list of roms one of them timed out during the flashing, the watch wasn't coming on, I panicked and started messing with the different options in the 'Backup and Restore' submenu of FlashTools. Managed to bring it back but now there was an invalid IMEI notice, after trying several other roms the IMEI is no longer blank but it is not the same as the factory one and it says invalid SIM. 
Ironically, my factory theme was far nicer than any of the ones i downloaded. 

Thanks


----------



## Golem_ (Jul 22, 2016)

tanoff said:


> Hi
> long story short, is it possible to edit IMEI on clone DZ09?
> 
> ...received a DZ09 from alixpress ($15) today and thought a DZ09 is a DZ09 is a DZ09 but after spending the last few hours in and around the forum I realised I have the 32mb clone. Wasn't gonna let that spoil the festivities though... read through Golem's tutorials, readback extracted my factory firmware, downloaded the 32Mb_unusual folder of ROMs and proceeded to try them one by one. About halfway down the list of roms one of them timed out during the flashing, the watch wasn't coming on, I panicked and started messing with the different options in the 'Backup and Restore' submenu of FlashTools. Managed to bring it back but now there was an invalid IMEI notice, after trying several other roms the IMEI is no longer blank but it is not the same as the factory one and it says invalid SIM.
> ...

Click to collapse



Some tricks for writing IMEI in your watch NVRAM:
you connect to usb your watch (turned on this time) and set the com port on the watch screen, go in device manager and check the port number your watch is connected, then you open Tera Term hyperterminal (google for this app), connect it as serial com on watch com port and then give the command:
AT + EGMR = 1, 7, " imei number "
if on screen appears OK then ready, you've changed your imei


----------



## tanoff (Jul 22, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Some tricks for writing IMEI in your watch NVRAM:
> you connect to usb your watch (turned on this time) and set the com port on the watch screen, go in device manager and check the port number your watch is connected, then you open Tera Term hyperterminal (google for this app), connect it as serial com on watch com port and then give the command:
> AT + EGMR = 1, 7, " imei number "
> if on screen appears OK then ready, you've changed your imei

Click to collapse




The watch only offers 'Mass storage' option. 

I do however remember seeing the COM port option while tinkering with the other firmwares yesterday.


----------



## Golem_ (Jul 22, 2016)

tanoff said:


> The watch only offers 'Mass storage' option.
> 
> I do however remember seeing the COM port option while tinkering with the other firmwares yesterday.

Click to collapse



then you could try this or this


----------



## bigsupersquid (Jul 22, 2016)

tanoff said:


> The watch only offers 'Mass storage' option.
> 
> I do however remember seeing the COM port option while tinkering with the other firmwares yesterday.

Click to collapse



In addition to the methods Golem just posted, Sena BTerm android app also sends AT codes to my gt08, you can try that too


----------



## tanoff (Jul 22, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> then you could try this or this

Click to collapse



Using the Maui META 3G ver 6.1316.1 method throws back a msg -  ' [28] Error in BootROM communication, please press Reconnect button to connect with target'

Wasn't able to try the bluetooth method as I dont have a bt enabled computer.


----------



## Mango Guave (Jul 22, 2016)

Mango Guave said:


> Hi I'm new here. I've lurked a lot and you guys posts helped me to root two android devices here.
> 
> I wanna put some good firmware on there so that maybe i'll then have a video player and I definitely wanna change those clock faces myself by editing the MTK's etc and whatever.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've been waiting a few days for a reply I don't want to seem inpatient but if anybody can help me with this, please. I'd be extremely thankful.


----------



## gencho81 (Jul 22, 2016)

Mango Guave said:


> I've been waiting a few days for a reply I don't want to seem inpatient but if anybody can help me with this, please. I'd be extremely thankful.

Click to collapse



reply was given before you have this question. if you are trying to connect it with the cable you have received with watch possible cable failure. Just try with other cable. I have same problem with my watch and Windows 7.After few hours i have realized that the cable in the box is good only for charging. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 05:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:05 PM ----------




tanoff said:


> Using the Maui META 3G ver 6.1316.1 method throws back a msg -  ' [28] Error in BootROM communication, please press Reconnect button to connect with target'
> 
> Wasn't able to try the bluetooth method as I dont have a bt enabled computer.

Click to collapse



check post 1179 about Imei. you will need some Russian language knowledge to see how it works from here

http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=670733&view=findpost&p=46438523

I have test it and it works. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## tanoff (Jul 22, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Some tricks for writing IMEI in your watch NVRAM:
> you connect to usb your watch (turned on this time) and set the com port on the watch screen, go in device manager and check the port number your watch is connected, then you open Tera Term hyperterminal (google for this app), connect it as serial com on watch com port and then give the command:
> AT + EGMR = 1, 7, " imei number "
> if on screen appears OK then ready, you've changed your imei

Click to collapse



Success!

In case someone ends up in a similar situation:

Found the firmware (i told you about previously) which had the COM option, namely '4PDA DZ09 mtk6261 32Mb from Aziz108'.  The touch screen wasn't working accurately but manged to select COM.

I could now use TeraTerm. Followed your command to write IMEI and it was sucessfull.

Then in FlashTools under 'Options - Backup and Restore' selected 'backup -> download -> restore'  and installed the original ROM (using the Meta Calibrate backup file just created from the Aziz108 ROM).     

Thanks Golem and bigsupersquid for your time, help and suggestions.

---------- Post added at 02:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:10 PM ----------




gencho81 said:


> check post 1179 about Imei. you will need some Russian language knowledge to see how it works from here
> 
> http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=670733&view=findpost&p=46438523
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks I'll save the link for future reference.

---------- Post added at 02:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:17 PM ----------




gencho81 said:


> check post 1179 about Imei. you will need some Russian language knowledge to see how it works from here
> 
> http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=670733&view=findpost&p=46438523
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks will save link for future reference.


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## Mango Guave (Jul 22, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> reply was given before you have this question. if you are trying to connect it with the cable you have received with watch possible cable failure. Just try with other cable. I have same problem with my watch and Windows 7.After few hours i have realized that the cable in the box is good only for charging.

Click to collapse



Thats the thing though, I already have tried several cables. When the watch is turned on it shows something in my devices (something like MeanTek blabla COM8 and on another PC COM7) but when I turn the watch on, no matter if I unplug and replug it back in, it will never see my watch when turned off. Naturally then when I try FlashTool I can wait for over a 100 years, it won't help me. It won't see it.

Its also why I put the version number etc here on this forum of my watch:



> nx9_61d_240_v2_1_hnh_dz09_zx_tn_32_t3_l3_c4_g4_b_1 606_28
> 
> branch
> 11cw1352mp
> ...

Click to collapse



I sincerely hope someone has the answer for me, that someone here had the exact same problem I had and a solution. So far I've tried 5 different cables, cables that are even brand new mind you and that work with everything else I got in the house.


----------



## Golem_ (Jul 22, 2016)

Mango Guave said:


> Thats the thing though, I already have tried several cables. When the watch is turned on it shows something in my devices (something like MeanTek blabla COM8 and on another PC COM7) but when I turn the watch on, no matter if I unplug and replug it back in, it will never see my watch when turned off. Naturally then when I try FlashTool I can wait for over a 100 years, it won't help me. It won't see it.
> 
> Its also why I put the version number etc here on this forum of my watch:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



did you do all the steps here?


----------



## Mango Guave (Jul 22, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> did you do all the steps here?

Click to collapse



I will go over all of them again just to be sure, but yes I have. I literally tried everything, the main point is though that it *does not see the watch when it is turned off* in devices.

It shows it when its turned on only.

Naturally, because of this, FlashTool *can not connect* and just sticks on "searching" doing nothing at all, because windows can not see the watch when its turned off.


----------



## Golem_ (Jul 22, 2016)

Mango Guave said:


> I will go over all of them again just to be sure, but yes I have. I literally tried everything, the main point is though that it *does not see the watch when it is turned off* in devices.
> 
> It shows it when its turned on only.
> 
> Naturally, because of this, FlashTool *can not connect* and just sticks on "searching" doing nothing at all, because windows can not see the watch when its turned off.

Click to collapse



make sure flashtool is set in options to USB Download/Readback


----------



## kensupen (Jul 22, 2016)

Does anyone know the wiring for DZ09 usb headphones? I've tried to make one, and it worked for about 5 seconds, but didn't the next time I plugged it in.


----------



## Mango Guave (Jul 22, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> make sure flashtool is set in options to USB Download/Readback

Click to collapse



It is / was. I'm telling you whenever the watch is off it won't see it.


----------



## Markus9622 (Jul 23, 2016)

I have a problem with my Dz09 smartwatch . When i open the camera app ,i receive the error " Camera error " ,the same case at the Video Reconding ,i receive the error " Error " . I did not make any firmware change before. I make a restore setting but the problem persist. Thanks a lot for the answers


----------



## Golem_ (Jul 23, 2016)

Markus9622 said:


> I have a problem with my Dz09 smartwatch . When i open the camera app ,i receive the error " Camera error " ,the same case at the Video Reconding ,i receive the error " Error " . I did not make any firmware change before. I make a restore setting but the problem persist. Thanks a lot for the answers

Click to collapse



This sounds like a hardware issue


----------



## Mango Guave (Jul 23, 2016)

Tried all the steps again, still not working.

The problem is that when the watch is off, windows doesn't see it in the devices list.

Any suggestions?


----------



## rickz1968 (Jul 24, 2016)

*Dz09 Help*

I have a Dz09 I would like to use as a watch for work because I also have a gear s2 but it is too expensive for me to use in my work conditions.  here are my questions I would like to use it bluetoothed to my phone (SAMSUNG GALAXY S7) Is there a way to use the data plan on my phone to access the Internet from the watch.  I used it as a standalone phone for a bit through tmobile and call and texts worked but I never could figure out how to set it up to use the data plan assigned to it and gave up I have read a lot about flashing these watches to a different firmware but have had no luck finding a reliable firmware without viruses or something vital missing from the programs and the directions just seem so complicated so I haven't tried it at this point if someone could point me to a reliable download of this firmware and drivers it would be great I would even be willing to pay for it as long as it is reliable.  otherwise if I can figure out a way to access the Internet via Bluetooth to my phone that would be great too I really wish this watch had a wifi feature on it I know some do but mine does not.  mine seems to be missing some of the settings options that are talked about in this thread so I am guessing that it is an older version of the watch I would just like to find out if it is possible to do this with this watch Thank you in advance for any help you guys can give me in this situation


----------



## gencho81 (Jul 24, 2016)

rickz1968 said:


> I have a Dz09 I would like to use as a watch for work because I also have a gear s2 but it is too expensive for me to use in my work conditions.  here are my questions I would like to use it bluetoothed to my phone (SAMSUNG GALAXY S7) Is there a way to use the data plan on my phone to access the Internet from the watch.  I used it as a standalone phone for a bit through tmobile and call and texts worked but I never could figure out how to set it up to use the data plan assigned to it and gave up I have read a lot about flashing these watches to a different firmware but have had no luck finding a reliable firmware without viruses or something vital missing from the programs and the directions just seem so complicated so I haven't tried it at this point if someone could point me to a reliable download of this firmware and drivers it would be great I would even be willing to pay for it as long as it is reliable.  otherwise if I can figure out a way to access the Internet via Bluetooth to my phone that would be great too I really wish this watch had a wifi feature on it I know some do but mine does not.  mine seems to be missing some of the settings options that are talked about in this thread so I am guessing that it is an older version of the watch I would just like to find out if it is possible to do this with this watch Thank you in advance for any help you guys can give me in this situation

Click to collapse



OMG. Did you ever hear about dots. ?

And now about your questions : No you can't use your phones Internet on the watch. To use Internet on it you must set up data account in watch settings. 
Flashing the watch is very easy procedure and you can find all you need in this thread. Also thread about working with Flash tool and Read back extractor available. Just use search option. 
My first watch have 6261 board with also missing things in settings and now way to set up data account in settings. 
Just read what must be read about DZ09 and you can do it. 
Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## L.Boyd (Jul 24, 2016)

*Password Crisis! ! !*

I just bought the watch and changed my password. Woke up the next morning and it said it was wrong. Is there a way to reset the watch. Just got the watch yesterday, Please respond! ! ! ! !


----------



## gencho81 (Jul 24, 2016)

L.Boyd said:


> I just bought the watch and changed my password. Woke up the next morning and it said it was wrong. Is there a way to reset the watch. Just got the watch yesterday, Please respond! ! ! ! !

Click to collapse



what password? phone lock password?
if so just type 1122 for password. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango Guave (Jul 24, 2016)

Alright i'll just give up....

thnx anyway.


----------



## L.Boyd (Jul 24, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> what password? phone lock password?
> if so just type 1122 for password.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




I Changed it from 1122 to 3399 but when I woke up the next morning it said wrong password. Now I was wondering is there anyway to reset the watch from the lock screen? Any suggestions?


----------



## Markus9622 (Jul 24, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> This sounds like a hardware issue

Click to collapse



A solution for this ? Please ...


----------



## gencho81 (Jul 25, 2016)

L.Boyd said:


> I Changed it from 1122 to 3399 but when I woke up the next morning it said wrong password. Now I was wondering is there anyway to reset the watch from the lock screen? Any suggestions?

Click to collapse



My also some times makes sort of soft reset (don't know why). That's why I suggest to try again with factory code 1122. Solution for reset is - take out battery, put it back and reflash your read back. Any other solution maybe someone else knows. 


Markus9622 said:


> A solution for this ? Please ...

Click to collapse



Order new.  There is no parts for this watch over Internet I think so. Never seen one. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastAndHarlot (Jul 25, 2016)

Hi to all,
Today just arrived to me this smartwatch, and of course i want to change the firmware as this one is very basic. But unfortunately when i try to read back with flash tool i have this error

```
FLASHTOOL ERROR : S_DL_MAUI_FLASH_ID_NOT_MATCHED_WITH_TARGET ( 5095 ) 
[MAUI/MOLY][SingleMemory] The flash ID of MAUI/MOLY bin is not match to target phone's flash! Please check MAUI/MOLY load is built correctly and fit this target.
```

This is my version

```
[VERSION]
NX9_61D_240_V2_1_QW_ZHONGXING_32_T3_L3_C4_G4_E1_TN_160506

[BRANCH]:
11CW1352MP
GPLUS61A_11C_NX9
SERIAL# :

[BUILD TIME]
2016/05/06 15:33
[MRE VERSION] 3100
HAL_VERNO:
```
I have also tried to read back with some scatter file but no luck. Somebody can help me to find out how to backup my firmware and upload a new one?

Hi!


----------



## Golem_ (Jul 25, 2016)

BeastAndHarlot said:


> Hi to all,
> Today just arrived to me this smartwatch, and of course i want to change the firmware as this one is very basic. But unfortunately when i try to read back with flash tool i have this error
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



get to the readback thread - there is full support and tutorial


----------



## BeastAndHarlot (Jul 25, 2016)

I have posted also and the readback thread. I have also read your guide, but i can't backup this damned firmware


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## gencho81 (Jul 25, 2016)

ok. just received my new watch. order it like advised here from syedenterprises from eBay. 
Watch works perfect for now. But it's also strange. why? OK board is 6260. NVRam 128+64.
Did the Readback with 01000000 and all was fine. My Readback is 16384KB like it should be. But I am not able to change watchfaces. MtK_res1.3 just don't see them. Also I have the drop down menu, side menu and connectivity option in settings. But I don't have Facebook, Twitter and whatssapp. Instead I have some shortcuts to QQ and some chat program. 
i have tried to flash my others watch with same board and NVRam original firmware but after flash colors where inverted. 
Any ideas welcome. Or just leave it like this and enjoy? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Golem_ (Jul 25, 2016)

BeastAndHarlot said:


> I have posted also and the readback thread. I have also read your guide, but i can't backup this damned firmware

Click to collapse



did you test as scatter file firmwares from unusual 64Mb or unusual 32Mb folders?


----------



## gencho81 (Jul 25, 2016)

Things are going even more strange. it looks like I have this combination : 6260 board, 128+64 nvram AND IPS display. Checked some of the firmwares in DZ09 drive folder and there i can't change watchfaces with mtk_res 1.3

Any idea @kal888? Can you share your Readback from same seller?

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeastAndHarlot (Jul 26, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> did you test as scatter file firmwares from unusual 64Mb or unusual 32Mb folders?

Click to collapse



I have tried about 10 scatter file from 32 and 64 unusual but without luck  No one have just seen this version of smartwatch?

Hi!


----------



## gencho81 (Jul 26, 2016)

Guys here is my new Readback from new DZ09 6260 board 128+64 
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0dy9wMBJeZZRUlrbnFWY2k4NzQ/view?usp=drivesdk

@Golem_  I flash already more then 15 official firmware for dz09. All is OK and working, colors also good But screen (touch)  is inverted. Is there anything that can be done? 
Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## kal888 (Jul 28, 2016)

I'll post my readback, just a sec


----------



## kal888 (Jul 28, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> Guys here is my new Readback from new DZ09 6260 board 128+64
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0dy9wMBJeZZRUlrbnFWY2k4NzQ/view?usp=drivesdk
> 
> @Golem_  I flash already more then 15 official firmware for dz09. All is OK and working, colors also good But screen (touch)  is inverted. Is there anything that can be done?
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



here's my readback mate


----------



## gencho81 (Jul 28, 2016)

kal888 said:


> here's my readback mate

Click to collapse



Thanks mate.I flash it and result was - colors good ,all working ,touch panel- inverted.
NWM will stay on my own firmware.Its perfect . Enough flashing only to change watch faces.
Firmware i have is good-very fast,BT reconnects in seconds after restart or connection lost,Camera make pictures with 640*480 resolution,WAP is working . I don''t need more . Am I ?


----------



## kal888 (Jul 28, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> Thanks mate.I flash it and result was - colors good ,all working ,touch panel- inverted.
> NWM will stay on my own firmware.Its perfect . Enough flashing only to change watch faces.
> Firmware i have is good-very fast,BT reconnects in seconds after restart or connection lost,Camera make pictures with 640*480 resolution,WAP is working . I don''t need more . Am I ?

Click to collapse



nah, it's perfect


----------



## AVCampos (Jul 28, 2016)

Maybe you need digital watch face? 

After successfully backing up my stock ROM (MTK6260, build 2016/04/13 18:23), I started exploring other ROMs, mainly looking for a digital face. The APlus ROM at niezarmsan's blog post does have one, but the camera stops working (no biggie) and all the backgrounds are horrible (I think that's fixable). Still, the post is a bit old, and I'd like to install the most recent version possible. Does anyone know of such a version, APlus or otherwise, with a digital face?


----------



## jamil_khan72 (Jul 29, 2016)

*Weird dz09 smartwatch*

I have this dz09 and none of the mtk6260 firmware could upload in it. I tried hundreds of firmware but failed. It just can run firmware from this folder(6261) only
h t t p s://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B_hRh3DjuBoeNl9tM3ZRc0pDeTQ
The problem with it that they all have minor bugs like inverted scree, no touch, sim card issue, camera flipped, no connectivity option etc. Whats wrong with my watch? Is it clone? or low model or what? 
Does someone has its backup?


----------



## AVCampos (Jul 29, 2016)

Yes, if it's an MT6261 it's a clone. Original DZ09s have an MT6260, and they're increasingly rare as manufacturers cut costs (the MT6261 is cheaper than the MT6260).


----------



## jamil_khan72 (Jul 29, 2016)

AVCampos said:


> Yes, if it's an MT6261 it's a clone. Original DZ09s have an MT6260, and they're increasingly rare as manufacturers cut costs (the MT6261 is cheaper than the MT6260).

Click to collapse



So where can i get its original rom. It has this firmware by factory. 
img= 3.1m.yt/VeAdU-I.jpg
Yea i know its APlus but where can i get this one for mtk6261 or 6260a?


----------



## colinkhalid (Jul 29, 2016)

*Same here*



ariw182 said:


> greeting, i have dz09 today with mt6261 32mb, i want to ask, if i recieve more than 1 notification, the watch always show the last notification although theres 3 notification actual, previously i have u8 watch, u8 can see all notification even just only title of the app
> 
> i'm using cm 12.1 lolipop 5.1.1, and the app is Meidatek Smartdevice, because when i'm using bt notification is not work

Click to collapse




Same watch same issue , you can only see the last notification. The screen displays the message with a one of one  ( 1/1 ) on top never 1 / X.  X being the number of notifications since the message list was cleared.

Firmware bug perhaps ?


----------



## gencho81 (Jul 30, 2016)

@Golem_ what you know about Total Format in Flashtool ? 
I have tried about 20 official firmwares for DZ09 but every time it ends with inverted touch(colors are OK ) .
Wondering if i use Total Format (it says will remove calibration data ) and try to flash again official firmware ,after will i be able to flash my readback.
Any advice ?


----------



## Golem_ (Jul 30, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> @Golem_ what you know about Total Format in Flashtool ?
> I have tried about 20 official firmwares for DZ09 but every time it ends with inverted touch(colors are OK ) .
> Wondering if i use Total Format (it says will remove calibration data ) and try to flash again official firmware ,after will i be able to flash my readback.
> Any advice ?

Click to collapse



Hi there my friend - in the beginning yes, there were few watches of 0x02000000 NAND with no VIVA archives, memory which had apart of firmware space for NVRAM spot. Nowadays NVRAM info it is contained inside VIVA archive and expanded at the very first running right after flashing - hence no matter how many times you do a full format the default factory calibration will come up as nothing happen. The only way is to operate directly over the firmware already flashed , maui meta tools or AT modem commands, though by now I didn't find any trick in order to fix that upside down issue


----------



## gencho81 (Jul 30, 2016)

ok after more then 30 flashes I have discovered something - I don't need other watchfaces. Doesn't worth it to spend time only for this if everything else is working more then perfect. Camera photos with 640х320 resolution, very fast bt connect and stable connection up to 5m, no lag. prove for it here :
https://youtu.be/WmyKZXsHxR0
and some photos :




















Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Golem_ (Jul 30, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> ok after more then 30 flashes I have discovered something - I don't need other watchfaces. Doesn't worth it to spend time only for this if everything else is working more then perfect. Camera photos with 640х320 resolution, very fast bt connect and stable connection up to 5m, no lag. prove for it here :
> https://youtu.be/WmyKZXsHxR0
> and some photos :
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I do not understand a thing, why are you not changing watchfaces inside your own firmware??????????


----------



## gencho81 (Jul 30, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> I do not understand a thing, why are you not changing watchfaces inside your own firmware??????????

Click to collapse



Bcoz MTK_res1.3 and mtk_res1.4 don't see them. Or is there other way to do it ? 
BTW i found that my watch is : TFT screen,6260 board,128+64 with STRANGE software  . It's kind of mix firmware for DZ09 and for GT08 bcoz of this option - Holding on watchface-unlocks dialer,holding the button when watch is on - unlock the screen , "About WATCH" line in settings . Didn't see other official for DZ09 with this options.  This is the info from FILE_01_mtk - GPLUS60A_6464_11B_PCB01_gprs_MT6260_S00.WZ_G01_SW_A_V3
And this is from About Watch - L99_YTD(SmartWatch)_LangABC_7789V(cpt)_0329_V1.0


----------



## Golem_ (Jul 30, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> Bcoz MTK_res1.3 and mtk_res1.4 don't see them. Or is there other way to do it ?
> BTW i found that my watch is : TFT screen,6260 board,128+64 with STRANGE software  . It's kind of mix firmware for DZ09 and for GT08 bcoz of this option - Holding on watchface-unlocks dialer,holding the button when watch is on - unlock the screen , "About WATCH" line in settings . Didn't see other official for DZ09 with this options.  This is the info from FILE_01_mtk - GPLUS60A_6464_11B_PCB01_gprs_MT6260_S00.WZ_G01_SW_A_V3
> And this is from About Watch - L99_YTD(SmartWatch)_LangABC_7789V(cpt)_0329_V1.0

Click to collapse



I would do the MOD for you but. . . I did it already for exactly same firmware long time ago, check in collection we have "XDA DZ09 mtk6260 MOD WFR from gon_meireles" - you can change there a theme and two watchfaces


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## gencho81 (Jul 31, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> I would do the MOD for you but. . . I did it already for exactly same firmware long time ago, check in collection we have "XDA DZ09 mtk6260 MOD WFR from gon_meireles" - you can change there a theme and two watchfaces

Click to collapse



So I can change those 4 things inside ROM file.
Watchfaces are 1 and 3(I guess watchfaces 2 -black stock will stay), but what about themes?

I HAVE JUST try to load the firmware but I can not .Flaahtool says Invalid Scatter file, so I can't try it.


EDIT: Fixed the scatter file ,watchafces fixed ,flashed the firmware -all is fine . ONLY if you can tell me now about theme 1 and theme 2 gifs inside rom.
Thanks a lot for pointing me the correct firmware .You are the best mate.

EDIT2 : Wondering how you manage to do this mod? Mind to share here or on private.
Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Golem_ (Aug 1, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> So I can change those 4 things inside ROM file.
> Watchfaces are 1 and 3(I guess watchfaces 2 -black stock will stay), but what about themes?
> 
> I HAVE JUST try to load the firmware but I can not .Flaahtool says Invalid Scatter file, so I can't try it.
> ...

Click to collapse



those themes are too small, as well the second watchface, it doesn't worth to change it 'cause you can't find gifs so small for them
read the attachment - there are descriptions for each type of media


----------



## jsmith12 (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi guys, I have been trying several 32mb scatter files and different versions of the flashback tool but I cant do a readback or flash my mtk 6261. I was wondering if it is even possible to do a readback on a clone like this or do i need the mtk 6260. Thanks for any help .


----------



## jamil_khan72 (Aug 3, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> ok after more then 30 flashes I have discovered something - I don't need other watchfaces. Doesn't worth it to spend time only for this if everything else is working more then perfect. Camera photos with 640х320 resolution, very fast bt connect and stable connection up to 5m, no lag. prove for it here :
> https://youtu.be/WmyKZXsHxR0
> and some photos :
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can i get that firmware?

---------- Post added at 11:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 AM ----------

Am i invisible or what?


----------



## Golem_ (Aug 3, 2016)

jamil_khan72 said:


> Can i get that firmware?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 AM ----------
> 
> Am i invisible or what?

Click to collapse



this is gencho81's firmware (thought you found it already)
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_hRh3DjuBoeVDI1RHF5U2VsZlE/view?usp=sharing


----------



## jamil_khan72 (Aug 3, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> this is gencho81's firmware (thought you found it already)
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_hRh3DjuBoeVDI1RHF5U2VsZlE/view?usp=sharing

Click to collapse



Yea, but this is for mtk6260. It fail to flash in my DZ09.


----------



## gencho81 (Aug 3, 2016)

jamil_khan72 said:


> Yea, but this is for mtk6260. It fail to flash in my DZ09.

Click to collapse



If you are with 6261 and 32+64 NOR the you can try to flash my first firmware .Link is also available here.Also in Google drive with all other firmwares in Unusual 64 folder.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamil_khan72 (Aug 4, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> If you are with 6261 and 32+64 NOR the you can try to flash my first firmware .Link is also available here.Also in Google drive with all other firmwares in Unusual 64 folder.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes but they are not like my stock firmware that i posted before.


----------



## curiou5 (Aug 4, 2016)

I have just received my DZ09 and was trying to do a readback to backup the firmware before trying to flash other firmwares. However I failed in getting the correct scatter file for extract the firmware and getting error messages with the scatter files that I have tried. My firmware is listed as NX9_61D_240_v1_8_QW_DZ09_ZX_IPS_32_T3_L3_C4_A_160620. Branch: 11CW1352MP. GPLUS61A_11C_NX9. Build No. 2016/06/20 14:56 [MRE VERSION] 3100HAL_VERNO.
The smartwatch suppose to have internal storage but when using the Camera app without the sd card an error message "Please insert memory card" appears. Likewise the same error message when trying to read the internal storage with the File Manager app. Is it due to the firmware that I can't access the internal storage. This is the main reason why I am trying to flash another firmware to access the internal storage. Where can I download the correct scatter file for the readback.

There are too many pages to read and I am only on page 38.  Help is much appreciated.


----------



## kocsisandrei (Aug 4, 2016)

*please help*



kzaf said:


> Yep.. which one do i have to flash?:/

Click to collapse



Hello. Sorry for bothering you. I have updated my firmware without making a backup. I have the same problem with unresponsive touchscreen and can't find anything to work. I have the same model with 32 and nor flash. Could you please share your firmware? 
(I have tried all firmwares from DZ09 - unusual 32Mb NOR  )


----------



## sandy1611 (Aug 4, 2016)

how do go to the internet on the watch


----------



## AVCampos (Aug 4, 2016)

You need to have a SIM card in the watch, and to ask your phone company for the Internet settings for it.


----------



## kocsisandrei (Aug 5, 2016)

*changed touchscreen in new watches*

Hello,

Is somebody here who bought recently his watch and could share a backup of his firmware for 32mb model, nor flash? Unfortunately I have updated my firmware in the watch without making a backup...  It seems that the new watch it has a changed touchscreen and with the old watches firmware it is not working anymore. I have tried all firmware's from this thread which are specifically for this model of watch and I didn't had success. Could you help me please?


----------



## eLzuK (Aug 6, 2016)

Last night i will go to change the firmware for a new one, everything was good, but when i change de firmware, i saw another newer in the post, and i will decide to change for that, the problem was, when the smartwatch was flashing, something was wrong and the pc power off and the smartwatch dont works now, its a stone, dont do nothing, dont go on, the flash tool didnt recognize... if any solution to revive the watch? thanks a lot ppl.


----------



## jamil_khan72 (Aug 6, 2016)

*DZ09 mtk6261 32mb original backup*



kocsisandrei said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is somebody here who bought recently his watch and could share a backup of his firmware for 32mb model, nor flash? Unfortunately I have updated my firmware in the watch without making a backup...  It seems that the new watch it has a changed touchscreen and with the old watches firmware it is not working anymore. I have tried all firmware's from this thread which are specifically for this model of watch and I didn't had success. Could you help me please?

Click to collapse



Same here. Can't find the orignal backup anywhere. Tell me if you found one!


----------



## v3nda (Aug 7, 2016)

*Can help me*

please help can not be full screen display. after installing the firmware?


----------



## Golem_ (Aug 7, 2016)

v3nda said:


> please help can not be full screen display. after installing the firmware?

Click to collapse



be more specific


----------



## gencho81 (Aug 7, 2016)

Dear @Golem_ can you make one mode for me of my firmware but with 3 watch faces. Thanks in advance. I ask you bcoz on stock watch 1 and 2 overlap in seconds 32 and 45. So maybe  with 3 new watch faces it will be fixed

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Golem_ (Aug 7, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> Dear @Golem_ can you make one mode for me of my firmware but with 3 watch faces. Thanks in advance. I ask you bcoz on stock watch 1 and 2 overlap in seconds 32 and 45. So maybe  with 3 new watch faces it will be fixed
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hi there my friend, of course, as I said that watch has a really small size, nevertheless I will do a mod wfr with all three watches for you
I don't get it what about overlapping, could you be more explicit?


----------



## gencho81 (Aug 7, 2016)

Yes sure. When  you look in to seconds on watch 1(blue one)  on second 32 and 45 the pointer changes with the one in watch 2(black one). I guess crazy firmware. Btw still didn't find other normal firmware that fits the watch. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## Golem_ (Aug 7, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> Yes sure. When  you look in to seconds on watch 1(blue one)  on second 32 and 45 the pointer changes with the one in watch 2(black one). I guess crazy firmware. Btw still didn't find other normal firmware that fits the watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Ya man, it seems like a slight incompatibility between your hardware and that firmware, I will mod your own firmware and all issues will be gone


----------



## gencho81 (Aug 7, 2016)

Patiently waiting for it. Thanks a lot. 
BTW I was digging in software with Mauimeta
I have found only 13 files different with stock one between my soft and normal one. There are 3 folders -  NVRAM/CALIB , NVRAM/CORE AND NVRAM/DATA. Not sure about exact names. Replacing first 2 folders in normal firmware with my own extracted without problem-watch starts but in folder 3 are those 13 different files. Replacing even one of them -  not working result. Will digg more after few days. Maybe there is the way to fix inverted touch. 
Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Golem_ (Aug 7, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> Patiently waiting for it. Thanks a lot.
> BTW I was digging in software with Mauimeta
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



maui meta is full of secrets, let us know if you found something worth to dig on


----------



## gencho81 (Aug 7, 2016)

Actually in those 13 files located in nvram/data folder the difference is size of the files. Names are complete same. Will check it more in detail after 2 days when I'm off work. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## v3nda (Aug 7, 2016)

https://goo.gl/photos/YhepbfHGtGVhU1XC7
Pic error display


----------



## v3nda (Aug 7, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> be more specific

Click to collapse



error display bottom raster not menu


----------



## gencho81 (Aug 7, 2016)

It's simply not your software. You must find other. Colors inverted also and screen size don't match. 

BTW @Golem_ of think I find it how to  invert axces. Using Maui meta and nvram editor I have found file that controls touch panel. There are 8 values in it about x and y axis. Will   test what it does ASAP. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## v3nda (Aug 7, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> It's simply not your software. You must find other. Colors inverted also and screen size don't match.
> 
> BTW @Golem_ of think I find it how to  invert axces. Using Maui meta and nvram editor I have found file that controls touch panel. There are 8 values in it about x and y axis. Will   test what it does ASAP.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



anyone have any firmware to dz09 mt6261?
please share


----------



## gencho81 (Aug 7, 2016)

I have shared mine for mt6261 32+64 nor. You can find it in Google Drive in Unusual 64 folder or some link here. Just search for it

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Golem_ (Aug 7, 2016)

v3nda said:


> anyone have any firmware to dz09 mt6261?
> please share

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/smartwatch/other-smartwatches/mtk6260-firmwares-t3306203


----------



## gencho81 (Aug 7, 2016)

Have just tested my suggestion with Maui meta and file located in nvram with name touch panel . Replaced all numbers with opposite but no result after watch on. Will look deeper. Any suggestions welcome. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## v3nda (Aug 7, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> Have just tested my suggestion with Maui meta and file located in nvram with name touch panel . Replaced all numbers with opposite but no result after watch on. Will look deeper. Any suggestions welcome.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I've tried to flash with some firmware and the result remains the same. what is wrong in flashing time?


----------



## Golem_ (Aug 7, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> Have just tested my suggestion with Maui meta and file located in nvram with name touch panel . Replaced all numbers with opposite but no result after watch on. Will look deeper. Any suggestions welcome.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Meanwhile diggings check this out and let me know if it's working


----------



## gencho81 (Aug 8, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Meanwhile diggings check this out and let me know if it's working

Click to collapse



Thanks I will ASAP when I go home. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## v3nda (Aug 8, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Meanwhile diggings check this out and let me know if it's working

Click to collapse



how to arrange Maui meta or nvram?
or is there another way?


----------



## gencho81 (Aug 8, 2016)

We didn't manage yet to fix screen colors or touch panel. Work will start after tomorrow. 
What do you want to do? If it's about this things nothing can be done yet. 
Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## v3nda (Aug 8, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> We didn't manage yet to fix screen colors or touch panel. Work will start after tomorrow.
> What do you want to do? If it's about this things nothing can be done yet.
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



camera when I try to invert the result so what is the effect of its firmware?


----------



## gencho81 (Aug 8, 2016)

It's really hard to understand what you want to say man. You have flashed firmware that isn't fit your watch hardware. The only thing you can do is flash backup or find other firmware that fits. Playing wit Maui meta for now is Dark India. No one can fix it for now as I know. 

@Golem_  i have flashed the file you send me but unfortunately still not able to change watch face 2 (black one ) . 
In File1 now i see two files Theme 1 ,Two files Theme 3 and two watchafaces 1 and 3 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Golem_ (Aug 8, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> It's really hard to understand what you want to say man. You have flashed firmware that isn't fit your watch hardware. The only thing you can do is flash backup or find other firmware that fits. Playing wit Maui meta for now is Dark India. No one can fix it for now as I know.
> 
> @Golem_  i have flashed the file you send me but unfortunately still not able to change watch face 2 (black one ) .
> In File1 now i see two files Theme 1 ,Two files Theme 3 and two watchafaces 1 and 3
> ...

Click to collapse



for second watch the space is too small, hardly you could find a gif of 3.5 kB to put instead
anyway check it by yourself (attachment)


----------



## gencho81 (Aug 8, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> for second watch the space is too small, hardly you could find a gif of 3.6 kB to put instead

Click to collapse



Ok then . Will try different approach . in the WFR you have send me the seconds arrow is doing same at second 32 and 47 . 
WIll play with MauiMeta or just order other hope so normal watch with normal firmware.

Check out attached gif.


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## Golem_ (Aug 8, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> Ok then . Will try different approach . in the WFR you have send me the seconds arrow is doing same at second 32 and 47 .
> WIll play with MauiMeta or just order other hope so normal watch with normal firmware.

Click to collapse



so you say that is doint arrow trick only when you are using MOD firmware. . . interesting, I will analyze that
about the second watch - anyway check it by yourself (attachment)


----------



## gencho81 (Aug 8, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> so you say that is doint arrow trick only when you are using MOD firmware. . . interesting, I will analyze that
> about the second watch - anyway check it by yourself (attachment)

Click to collapse



will replace now all watch faces and report asap

REPORT : As i said ASAP 
Replaced all 3 watch faces and all Theme files .Flashed -the problem with seconds arrow still there .

Conclusion : My software is real crap . Will try to make official to work or wait for one that fits my watch.
@Golem_ Thanks for you hard work mate. Really appreciated .Will use your modded firmware and try not to pay attention on seconds arrow of Watch 1.


----------



## Golem_ (Aug 8, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> will replace now all watch faces and report asap
> 
> REPORT : As i said ASAP
> Replaced all 3 watch faces and all Theme files .Flashed -the problem with seconds arrow still there .
> ...

Click to collapse



i have attached a list with all proprietary mtk graphic media found in your firmware


----------



## gencho81 (Aug 8, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> i have attached a list with all proprietary mtk graphic media found in your firmware

Click to collapse



What to do with it ? I gues there must be some duplicate address or what?


----------



## leegreggs (Aug 9, 2016)

Hi...I have a dz09 mtk6261a and the firmware came without a fm radio 
Could anyone help me as to why 
Thank you 

Sent from my SM-N930F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## jsmith12 (Aug 9, 2016)

Hi, I have problems with flashing firmware on my mtk 6261. Can anyone help me with my issue. It keeps telling me that the device powered up too early when I try to flash anything. Thanks in advance.


----------



## v3nda (Aug 9, 2016)

leegreggs said:


> Hi...I have a dz09 mtk6261a and the firmware came without a fm radio
> Could anyone help me as to why
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my SM-N930F using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



what happens?


----------



## gencho81 (Aug 9, 2016)

jsmith12 said:


> Hi, I have problems with flashing firmware on my mtk 6261. Can anyone help me with my issue. It keeps telling me that the device powered up too early when I try to flash anything. Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Discussed few times till now. Possible problems remains same : Cable issue - cable is good only for charging - try with different cable and other USB port. Be sure firmware you are trying to flash is for your hardware specifications. 

Dear @Golem_ I have flashed also and the gon_meireless moded firmware. Same issue also there. I really don't know what to do with the text file you have give me. As far I understand it shows all graphic files in rom with their places, dimensions and sizes. But there is no place where some of the files cover each other. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## v3nda (Aug 9, 2016)

If the firmware is already fit but touchscreen inverted position where the problem?


----------



## leegreggs (Aug 9, 2016)

v3nda said:


> what happens?

Click to collapse



Nothing happens ....there is no fm radio app on the phone 

Sent from my SM-N930F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## samad939 (Aug 10, 2016)

Hello I have DZ09.How i can install apps (Facebook ,Adobe Reader ex) or install New Firmware
Build Time 2016/07/08 16:43
MRE Version 3100 (Sorry my english)


----------



## gencho81 (Aug 10, 2016)

samad939 said:


> Hello I have DZ09.How i can install apps (Facebook ,Adobe Reader ex) or install New Firmware
> Build Time 2016/07/08 16:43
> MRE Version 3100 (Sorry my english)

Click to collapse



First of all do a read back and share your watch specs. Board, rom, ram? Second if all is OK you just put the app file "vxp" or something similar on your card and install it trough file manager you have on your watch. Share and your read back if possible. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## kocsisandrei (Aug 10, 2016)

jamil_khan72 said:


> Same here. Can't find the orignal backup anywhere. Tell me if you found one!

Click to collapse



I  have tried all firmware's from XDA google drive, for our version of watch (32 nor flash). There isn't any firmware which fits our model of touchscreen Hw. So please,  if you find something post the firmware here.


----------



## gencho81 (Aug 10, 2016)

kocsisandrei said:


> I  have tried all firmware's from XDA google drive, for our version of watch (32 nor flash). There isn't any firmware which fits our model of touchscreen Hw. So please,  if you find something post the firmware here.

Click to collapse



Did you try to contact seller. Some of them when needed are able to provide you with original firmware. Not saying that they MUST provide it when needed. Trusted sellers in Aliexpress are doing this. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## kocsisandrei (Aug 10, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> Did you try to contact seller. Some of them when needed are able to provide you with original firmware. Not saying that they MUST provide it when needed. Trusted sellers in Aliexpress are doing this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes,  I have contacted the seller (eBay seller). I have asked him to provide me the firmware but it seems that he doesn't have it. I have also asked him to help me wit a backup but it seems that this is also impossible


----------



## v3nda (Aug 10, 2016)

kocsisandrei said:


> I  have tried all firmware's from XDA google drive, for our version of watch (32 nor flash). There isn't any firmware which fits our model of touchscreen Hw. So please,  if you find something post the firmware here.

Click to collapse



what its touchscreen so random or inverted ?


----------



## kocsisandrei (Aug 10, 2016)

v3nda said:


> what its touchscreen so random or inverted ?

Click to collapse



The touch it is not responding. The background image it is  ok, the button it is working. But the Touchscreen has some issues, it is unresponsive. I think it is a different HW


----------



## v3nda (Aug 10, 2016)

kocsisandrei said:


> The touch it is not responding. The background image it is  ok, the button it is working. But the Touchscreen has some issues, it is unresponsive. I think it is a different HW

Click to collapse



I experienced all the normal display . its touchscreen only be reversed , when touched on the lower part is selected and vice versa


----------



## kocsisandrei (Aug 10, 2016)

For now all I know it is, that the watch it is the 32 MB with nor flash. 

===============    Memory Detection Report     ===============

Internal RAM:

	Size = 0x0000D000 (52KB)

External RAM:

	Type = SRAM

	Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NOR Flash:

	Device ID = "[MXIC] MX25L3291FWJI_09" (274)
	Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NAND Flash:

	ERROR: NAND Flash was not detected!


----------



## jsmith12 (Aug 10, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> Discussed few times till now. Possible problems remains same : Cable issue - cable is good only for charging - try with different cable and other USB port. Be sure firmware you are trying to flash is for your hardware specifications.[/QUOTE ]
> 
> 
> I have tried all of the above and had no luck.

Click to collapse


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## gencho81 (Aug 10, 2016)

jsmith12 said:


> gencho81 said:
> 
> 
> > Discussed few times till now. Possible problems remains same : Cable issue - cable is good only for charging - try with different cable and other USB port. Be sure firmware you are trying to flash is for your hardware specifications. [/QUOTE ]
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## jsmith12 (Aug 10, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> jsmith12 said:
> 
> 
> > Check your Uart settings in watch service menu and out same in flash tool and pc port.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## ChrisTopf (Aug 11, 2016)

Hello folks,

I got the same problem. Due to stupidness of myself I flashed my DZ09 MT6261 32MB (0x00400000) NOR (bought July 2016 for 10,50 EUR from Aliexpress) without doing a readback backup before. :silly::angel:
I also didn't read out the system strings before flashing. So I realy don't know nothing by now about the original one.

The flashed firmware was a total mess, so I landed at this forum and tried all 18 firmwares from the DZ09 32 unusual folder of the Google drive - btw: THANKS for that! - but without any success. 
Sometimes the touchscreen does respond, sometimes it doesn't, sometimes the display is inverted, sometimes it isn't, nearly in all firmwares the display is "broke" at the bottom (means random pixel patterns). So in conclusion none of the 18 firmwarefiles and none of the others I found is usable.

I decided to contact the seller (calls himself "show show" [Corcossi Fashion Electronics Tech Trading Co., Ltd] on AliExpress) and ask fo the right firmware. He tried to help me out and sent me a firmware dated 2016-05-01, but this fw-version also didn't work. The only thing which was right was, that the screen wasn't inverted.
The best working firmware for my watch was the "4PDA DZ09 32Mb from Link.s" - the display looks perfect, but there the touch was dead 

*And this brings me to one big idea:* If I tell you 2 firmware files, one with perfect working display and one with perfect working touchscreen... - *IS HERE anybody who is able to combine the different elements of two firmwares into one working one?* Maybe this would help a lot of people I read here.

My last chance was to order another DZ09 watch from this seller, hoping to get the exact same model again and reading it out to get the right fitting firmware. By now I am still waiting for my second watch. But I gave up searching for the right firmware. If I recieve my watch and the firmware will work probably, I will share it with you, hoping you save it in the google collection. But if I am unlucky the 2nd watch is an other model than my first one and it'll be a dead end. :crying:

Greetings from germany to all of you. :highfive:

[edit: As a new member, I am not able to write down URLs by now, to share the firmware I got from the seller.]


----------



## kocsisandrei (Aug 11, 2016)

ChrisTopf said:


> Hello folks,
> 
> I got the same problem. Due to stupidness of myself I flashed my DZ09 MT6261 32MB (0x00400000) NOR (bought July 2016 for 10,50 EUR from Aliexpress) without doing a readback backup before. :silly::angel:
> I also didn't read out the system strings before flashing. So I realy don't know nothing by now about the original one.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello,

Could you please upload the firmware sent by the seller(maybe to give me a message in private until some admin gives you rights to post links)? Maybe it would be good for my watch(I have the same issue with the unresponsive touch, but in my case most of the XDA firmware from 32 unusual folder displayed a good image on the screen, but without a responsive touch).

 Thank you


----------



## ChrisTopf (Aug 11, 2016)

kocsisandrei said:


> Hello,
> Could you please upload the firmware sent by the seller(maybe to give me a message in private until some admin gives you rights to post links)? Maybe it would be good for my watch(I have the same issue with the unresponsive touch, but in my case most of the XDA firmware from 32 unusual folder displayed a good image on the screen, but without a responsive touch).
> Thank you

Click to collapse



Hi Kocsisandrei,
of course I can and will. Can you please mail me your e-mail address (better via PM) ? That'll be the easiest way for me to provide you with the two sellers fw-versions. :good:

[EDIT: You should have 2 mails now. Maybe you can *upload and publish the two files* somewhere for everyone in the forum, *please*? :fingers-crossed:]


----------



## kocsisandrei (Aug 11, 2016)

ChrisTopf said:


> Hi Kocsisandrei,
> of course I can and will. Can you please mail me your e-mail address (better via PM) ? That'll be the easiest way for me to provide you with the two sellers fw-versions. :good:
> 
> [EDIT: You should have 2 mails now. Maybe you can *upload and publish the two files* somewhere for everyone in the forum, *please*? :fingers-crossed:]

Click to collapse



Hello,

I have tried both of them.. unfortunately my touch it is still not responsive with this verions... I have aaded them to this message (don't have the permission to upload on google drive collection)


----------



## kocsisandrei (Aug 11, 2016)

kocsisandrei said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have tried both of them.. unfortunately my touch it is still not responsive with this verions... I have aaded them to this message (don't have the permission to upload on google drive collection)

Click to collapse



and the second zip


----------



## ChrisTopf (Aug 11, 2016)

Sorry to hear that. This sucks.
It brings me back to the idea of combining 2 firmware files, one with perfect working display and one with perfect working touchscreen... - IS HERE anybody who is able to combine the different elements of two firmwares into one working one? Maybe this would help a lot of people I read here.


----------



## gencho81 (Aug 11, 2016)

No man no luck with this kind of magic for now. 


OK I thing I find it. A possible solution for the people with inverted colors. But touch must be OK. Its only for colors. 
So what to do :
1.flash your original firmware
2.turn off the watch and connect it to MauiMeta 3G 6.1316.1
3.open Fat editor
4.on left side where are the watch folders you will find one named NVRAM/CALIB
5.copy this folder to the right side where you select destination folder
6.Flash new firmware
7. Repeat steps 1,2,3
8. Delete the NVRAM/CALIB folder from the watch 
9.copy your original CALIB folder from pc(left side)  to same place on watch
10.close fat editor and press disconnect on MauiMeta 
11.power on the watch and check

I didn't try it with complete inverted colors but working when I flash original DZ09 firmware on my watch- boot screen is more light on it. After replacing this folder colors become darker on boot screen as on my original firmware. 
If this didn't work just flash back your backup

If some1 try it pls report. 
Thanks. Investigation about inverted touch continue tomorrow. 
Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Genzedo (Aug 12, 2016)

Hello guys, I have DZ09 smartwatch with MTK6261 with 32/32mb called Cognos (clone ofc) 
I've been reading most of the post here and do a readback and flashing some firmware from google drive folder (32mb) and only succeed with Link.s, alexxalex, and rosario55 firmware.
Their firmware almost similar to mine, except the different boot animation and font size (mine is smaller font and still image with Cognos logo on boot).
Seems like there's no way to add slide down menu or setting the APN (the main problem is APN settings) :s
And I'd like to share my firmware here 
http://pc.cd/TO3ctalK

Here's my RAM Test result

```
===============    Memory Detection Report     ===============

Internal RAM:

	Size = 0x0000D000 (52KB)

External RAM:

	Type = SRAM

	Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NOR Flash:

	Device ID = "[WINBOND] W25Q32BV" (226)
	Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NAND Flash:

	ERROR: NAND Flash was not detected!

============		 RAM Test		 ============

Data Bus Test :
[D0][D1][D2][D3][D4][D5][D6][D7][D8][D9][D10][D11][D12][D13][D14][D15]
OK!

Address Bus Test :
[A1][A2][A3][A4][A5][A6][A7][A8][A9][A10][A11][A12][A13][A14][A15][A16][A17][A18][A19][A20][A21]
OK!

RAM Pattern Test :
Writing ...
	0x44332211, 
	0xA5A5A5A5, 
	0xA5A5A500, 
	0xA500A500, 
	0xA5000000, 
	0x00000000, 
	0xFFFF0000, 
	0xFFFFFFFF, 
OK!

Increment/Decrement Test :
Writing ...
OK!
```


----------



## ChrisTopf (Aug 12, 2016)

Genzedo said:


> Hello guys, I have DZ09 smartwatch with MTK6261 with 32/32mb called Cognos (clone ofc)
> I've been reading most of the post here and do a readback and flashing some firmware from google drive folder (32mb) and only succeed with Link.s, alexxalex, and rosario55 firmware.
> Their firmware almost similar to mine, except the different boot animation and font size (mine is smaller font and still image with Cognos logo on boot).
> Seems like there's no way to add slide down menu or setting the APN (the main problem is APN settings) :s
> And I'd like to share my firmware here

Click to collapse



Thank you for sharing Genzedo, I will try your firmware when I am back home! :fingers-crossed:


----------



## Genzedo (Aug 12, 2016)

ChrisTopf said:


> Thank you for sharing Genzedo, I will try your firmware when I am back home! :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



I've tried both firmware that your seller provide, and it works good on my mtk6261 (not really much differences, except whatsapp, twitter, and facebook gone & replaced by WeChat, QQ, and Sync).
So I'm not really sure if my readback can help cause you say that your seller firmware 'touch' doesn't work. :s

The problems on firmware (I think the first one) is the browser doesn't installed. It says "This application has not installed. Would you like to download and install this application now?". Trying to install but no luck, it says "Time Out" (sim mounted with data available) :s
The second firmware looks same with my original firmware except the boot animation.

I don't know but I think I like the firmware your seller provide than mine. 
And it only had 2 languages: English and Chinese (1st firmware), The second provide more languages.
Now I'm still using the first firmware.


----------



## leegreggs (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi how to install fm radio on  mtk6260 firmware as I can't find it 


Sent from my SM-N930F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## gencho81 (Aug 12, 2016)

leegreggs said:


> Hi how to install fm radio on  mtk6260 firmware as I can't find it
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N930F using XDA-Developers mobile app

Click to collapse



You can't install it. You must find firmware that have it and flash it. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## leegreggs (Aug 12, 2016)

OK thanks...any idea which firmware it need 
Thanks in advance

Sent from my SM-N930F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## gencho81 (Aug 12, 2016)

If you are on 6260 board with 64+128 any original should have it. Problem is if it fits your touch and screen. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## leegreggs (Aug 12, 2016)

OK thanks will look into it 

Sent from my SM-N930F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## ChrisTopf (Aug 12, 2016)

Genzedo said:


> [...]So I'm not really sure if my readback can help cause you say that your seller firmware 'touch' doesn't work. :s [...]

Click to collapse



Sadly you are right, your firmware doesn't work for me, which sounds logical. The only thing that works right are the colors, it's NOT inverted 
But random pixel patterns at the bottom display and a not working touch.

Thanks though and I'll hang on.


----------



## auorora (Aug 14, 2016)

*Still cant flash!!*

I still cant flash flashtool error 5095
flash id not match 
plz help on my watch there is no connectivity settings also so i hav to flash
i also cannot take the readback!!!


----------



## v3nda (Aug 14, 2016)

auorora said:


> I still cant flash flashtool error 5095
> flash id not match
> plz help on my watch there is no connectivity settings also so i hav to flash
> i also cannot take the readback!!!

Click to collapse



Try, Replace your flashtool version 5.1420


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## Nikemerc (Aug 14, 2016)

Hi is my dz09 fake if it doesn't have an imei sticker at the back near battery?  Also please check this link to see if the dz09 I bought is real. There are pictures in the review so I think u can see if it is by judging from the home screen. 
Thanks https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00YUDR0VA/ref=ya_st_dp_summary


----------



## Golem_ (Aug 14, 2016)

Nikemerc said:


> Hi is my dz09 fake if it doesn't have an imei sticker at the back near battery?  Also please check this link to see if the dz09 I bought is real. There are pictures in the review so I think u can see if it is by judging from the home screen.
> Thanks https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B00YUDR0VA/ref=ya_st_dp_summary

Click to collapse



it doesn't have to have a IMEI sticker - check *#06# - that's your IMEI
Checking the provenience judging from home page is impossible - try *#8375# or *#66*# or *#9966*# - doing so you will find more info about your watch


----------



## Nikemerc (Aug 14, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> it doesn't have to have a IMEI sticker - check *#06# - that's your IMEI
> Checking the provenience judging from home page is impossible - try *#8375# or *#66*# or *#9966*# - doing so you will find more info about your watch

Click to collapse



Dont the fake ones have no video recorder ? Like my gt08s


----------



## Golem_ (Aug 14, 2016)

Nikemerc said:


> Dont the fake ones have no video recorder ? Like my gt08s

Click to collapse



if it has no videorecorder then things are clear


----------



## Nikemerc (Aug 14, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> if it has no videorecorder then things are clear

Click to collapse



So u mean it might be a fake then?


----------



## Golem_ (Aug 14, 2016)

Nikemerc said:


> So u mean it might be a fake then?

Click to collapse



not a fake, it is a working watch, but a different processor/memory etc. They felt the request is big and tried to use components they already had unsold when the market crash for U8 watches.  Only difference you cannot change watchfaces or themes, maybe the bluetooth is not so sensitive (I heard lot of complains)


----------



## Nikemerc (Aug 14, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> not a fake, it is a working watch, but a different processor/memory etc. They felt the request is big and tried to use components they already had unsold when the market crash for U8 watches.  Only difference you cannot change watchfaces or themes, maybe the bluetooth is not so sensitive (I heard lot of complains)

Click to collapse



Oh ok i see. Do you have any idea why i can't install .VXPs on my gt08s . When i click on the file in file amangef nothjng happens.


----------



## Golem_ (Aug 15, 2016)

Nikemerc said:


> Oh ok i see. Do you have any idea why i can't install .VXPs on my gt08s . When i click on the file in file amangef nothjng happens.

Click to collapse



it happ but they are not visible - the start icon doesn't appear in menu for most of gt type of watches (clones or original) - stupid bug


----------



## dvlakash (Aug 15, 2016)

*Download not working*




Golem_ said:


> I've made an experiment replicating your situation and I got same error so exactly as I said the factory where your phone was produced bought the flash from other provider, this explains different flash ID, let's try this, I have modified the script inside .cfg file adding as many IDs as I could find according with your type of flash memory (64+128), get the file from attachment and place it in the DZ09 folder, start flashtool, choose as scatter file that one, try a readback, maybe we lucky . . .

Click to collapse





With your modded .cfg file Read Back & Memory Test works perfect but when I am trying to flash rom it shows error FLASHTOOL ERROR: S_DL_MAUI_FLASH_ID_NOT_MATCHED_WITH_CFG_FILE (5096) plz help anyone thanks in advance


----------



## Rexi123 (Aug 15, 2016)

*DZ09 Instalation problem.*

Hi All,
i just bought the DZ09 smartwatch. i am facing big problem with my internet browser in the DZ09. when i tab the Browser icon, it said the 'application not install yet'. when i click install, 'library update...' come out till 'time out...' and not install anything. can anybody teach me how to solve it. thanks!


----------



## Animal1961 (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi folks I'm in UK my dz09 and my wife's are great everything works.
We have a small problem syncing our sleep data from watch to phone.
It keeps saying Bluetooth not connected but it is and working for everything else.
Any help or advice would be great
Thanks


----------



## kocsisandrei (Aug 16, 2016)

It would be nice if the new people which are facing issues, could post their firmware in order to help us, to solve also our issues. So please be kind and add also a backup of your firmware. Thanks


----------



## leegreggs (Aug 16, 2016)

Will do a back up of my device and maybe some one can help me find a firmware with a radio ...soon as I get enough time off work I'll do a readback/ back up and post rom 

Sent from my SM-N930F using XDA-Developers mobile app


----------



## ChrisTopf (Aug 16, 2016)

kocsisandrei said:


> It would be nice if the new people which are facing issues, could post their firmware in order to help us, to solve also our issues. So please be kind and add also a backup of your firmware. Thanks

Click to collapse



That's right! A posting of new firmware files from members with newer watches would help a lot in here.
btw: I am still waiting for my 2nd watch, hoping that the fw is the same than the 1st. Will publish as soon as I recieve it.


----------



## ChrisTopf (Aug 16, 2016)

I figured out some "strange" codes that maybe help someone:
I used my provided firmware "firmware_DZ09-1.zip" as an example.

Load the ROM-file [1.211 KB] (or any other flashable ROM-file of fw) into a hex-editor and have a look at address 0A4B20 or search for any "*#_digits_#"
In my example you can see "*#0044#" and "*#0086#". :cyclops:
One of the codes seems to bring you into a kind of engineering menue of your watch. The other code disables the engineering-menue forever unless you flash your firmware new the next time. So as usual BE SURE to have it backed-up!
The code seems to vary from firmware to firmware, so you have to look it up in the ROM by yourself for your version. Be sensitive while playing around with parameters you don't understand; It's like the BIOS of your watch.

C'mon, let's hack that freaking firmware-stuff the deep way! :victory:


----------



## Nikemerc (Aug 16, 2016)

i clicked a application called document reader.vxp and it installed and said done but the app is not on the home screen

can someone help
?


----------



## dvlakash (Aug 16, 2016)

*Any working rom for this configuration ?*

Memory Detection Report

Internal RAM:

Size = 0x0000D000 (52KB) 

External RAM:

Type = SRAM

Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NOR Flash:

Device ID = "[Winbond]  SF_W25Q32JV"  (275)

Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NAND Flash

ERROR: NAND Flash was not detected!

RAM Test

Data Bus Test:

[D0] [D1]...... [D15] 

OK!

Address Bus Test

[A1] [A2]....... [A21] 

OK!

RAM Pattern Test

writing

0x44332211,

0xA5A5A5A5, 

0xA5A5A500, 

0xA500A500, 

0xA5000000, 

0x00000000, 

0xFFFF0000, 

0xFFFFFFFF,

OK!

Increment/Decrement Test

Writing

OK!


----------



## kocsisandrei (Aug 16, 2016)

dvlakash said:


> Memory Detection Report
> 
> Internal RAM:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try one of this. For my watch this firmware's didn't worked(wrong touch drivers) but you can try maybe for you one of them will be good. You can also seacrh in previous pages.. there are some archives
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B_hRh3DjuBoeNl9tM3ZRc0pDeTQ


----------



## dvlakash (Aug 16, 2016)

*conformation before flashing rom*



kocsisandrei said:


> Try one of this. For my watch this firmware's didn't worked(wrong touch drivers) but you can try maybe for you one of them will be good. You can also seacrh in previous pages.. there are some archives
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B_hRh3DjuBoeNl9tM3ZRc0pDeTQ

Click to collapse



If I bricked my watch during flashing the rom then I can unbrick it through my backup which I hv created through reedback


----------



## kocsisandrei (Aug 16, 2016)

dvlakash said:


> If I bricked my watch during flashing the rom then I can unbrick it through my backup which I hv created through reedback

Click to collapse



If you can flash it again, you can give it a try(if you don't have errors when flashing it should be ok. I didn't had this issue).  It could help. If you have a copy of your firmware could you please share it?


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## dvlakash (Aug 16, 2016)

*Here is my backup rom*

No


----------



## Nikemerc (Aug 16, 2016)

If anyone has a spare 14 pounds could they buy and test this so called 14 pound android running smartwatch and see if it actually does run it. 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0..._FMwebp_QL65&keywords=android+smartwatch+wifi


----------



## Golem_ (Aug 16, 2016)

Nikemerc said:


> If anyone has a spare 14 pounds could they buy and test this so called 14 pound android running smartwatch and see if it actually does run it.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B0..._FMwebp_QL65&keywords=android+smartwatch+wifi

Click to collapse



if real that is a real bargain


----------



## Nikemerc (Aug 16, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> if real that is a real bargain

Click to collapse



Yh

---------- Post added at 08:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 PM ----------




Golem_ said:


> if real that is a real bargain

Click to collapse



I'm going to buy it and see. If it isn't I will return it


----------



## Golem_ (Aug 16, 2016)

Nikemerc said:


> Yh
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:30 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It looks like being real - the market is flooded of android watches and since appeared watches android 5.1 on better processor no one is buying anymore these. The seller just wants to empty his shelf for new stuff


----------



## Nikemerc (Aug 16, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> It looks like being real - the market is flooded of android watches and since appeared watches android 5.1 on better processor no one is buying anymore these. The seller just wants to empty his shelf for new stuff

Click to collapse



Hopefully it's real since I want to buy it this week


----------



## ChrisTopf (Aug 17, 2016)

dvlakash said:


> My Backup Rom Link : https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B4BAcIK3MDu-cEFTdzJ1OWdSN0E

Click to collapse



Welcome dvlakash,
could you please extend the sharing permissions on your google drive for your firmware file? I am not able to access your firmware., but can't await to test it on my own broken watch. Google says "I should ask you to extend" 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## dvlakash (Aug 17, 2016)

*Done*



ChrisTopf said:


> Welcome dvlakash,
> could you please extend the sharing permissions on your google drive for your firmware file? I am not able to access your firmware., but can't await to test it on my own broken watch. Google says "I should ask you to extend"
> Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



Sorry for that I forget about permission now you can access my frimware 
All The Best 
Tell me if it is worked.. :good:


----------



## ChrisTopf (Aug 17, 2016)

dvlakash said:


> Tell me if it is worked.. :good:

Click to collapse



Thank you very much! I got your file now. As soon as I'm at home, i'll give it a try. What I can see already is, that it has the same boot-animation as mine.


----------



## dvlakash (Aug 17, 2016)

*Great*



ChrisTopf said:


> Thank you very much! I got your file now. As soon as I'm at home, i'll give it a try. What I can see already is, that it has the same boot-animation as mine.

Click to collapse



Hope so it works for you


----------



## kocsisandrei (Aug 17, 2016)

dvlakash said:


> Hope so it works for you

Click to collapse



Didn't worked for me, but thanks for sharing.


----------



## dvlakash (Aug 17, 2016)

kocsisandrei said:


> Didn't worked for me, but thanks for sharing.

Click to collapse



Can you plz share me the link of APLUS rom for 32mb varient


----------



## kocsisandrei (Aug 17, 2016)

dvlakash said:


> Can you plz share me the link of APLUS rom for 32mb varient

Click to collapse



I know only this for 32mb version of the watch, don't remember if there is an APLUS rom (thanks to XDA)
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B_hRh3DjuBoeblBsakZfUWFCeGM


----------



## dvlakash (Aug 17, 2016)

*Invalid sim*

When I insert the sim my DZ09 shows invalid sim it can search networks but failed to register plz somebody help.. :crying:


----------



## ChrisTopf (Aug 17, 2016)

dvlakash said:


> Tell me if it is worked.. :good:

Click to collapse



Didn't work for me either. Screen colors are ok, but random pixels at the bottom and no working touch.


----------



## Alihaidarbarki (Aug 18, 2016)

I have bought the smart watch Dz09 in Malaysia and send to Pakistan but Pakistan's service provider sim does not work in the watch. Can any one help fix this problem?


----------



## Muzain (Aug 18, 2016)

Below is mine which firmware i can use?

[Version]
BaseBand chip version=MT6261
ECO version=
DSP firmware version=2000.00.00
DSP patch version=1.0
Software version=NX9_61D_240_V2_1_G08S_SANSUNG_32_T3_L3_C4_G4_B_IPS_160509
Hardware version=HW2.1
Melody version=Unknown


----------



## ChrisTopf (Aug 18, 2016)

*f**k*

Hello again,

what a holy, f***ing, bloody BULL****!!! :silly: (This had to get out, sorry!)

If you had followed my first and last posts you know that I bought a DZ09 MT6261 32MB NOR and messed it up before doing a backup read back.
That's why I bought two other DZ09 watches from the same seller, only two days after messing things up with the 1st one. Today I recieved my 2nd and my 3rd watch. I saw that both watches were a bit different, but one of them seemed to be the same like my first one.
So I made a backup read back of both and tried flashing the ROMs to my first screwed up DZ09... WITHOUT success! 

The ROM of the 3rd watch has correct screen colours, but random pixels at the bottom and no working touch.
The firmware of the 2nd DZ09 seems took look fine, correct colours, not inverted, no pixel patterns, touch screen is responding, BUT the f***ing touch is inverted. Inverted means the axis -X is +X and -Y is +Y and the other way round. So my 1st DZ09 watch is still useless junk...
But I didn't gave up yet... an inverted touch screen is no reason, even if your going crazy about using it. I read the factory codes out of the 2nd firmware with an hex-editor and found *#66*# - and it worked. The *#66*# brings me to the factory menue. There you can test the device and change some stuff and there is a seperate menue for the touch! BUT this menue is only for testing purposes!!! You can check the touch, you see coordinates and testlines, pretty cool, but totally useless, because you are not able to calibrate this hell of a touch-device!

And there it ends. I got three DZ09, all MT6261, all 32MB, all from the same seller in only three weeks. And none of them is identical to the other. I think I will never find a firmware that's working with my first DZ09 again.

I hope, someone of you is able to use my two attached firmwares from today. And maybe someone figures out something more about menue codes or maybe calibrating touchscreens. If the touch would be able to be calibrated, it would work 100% for me. But I seem to be done. I only can hope for YOUR HELP finding one that fits for me. 
Have fun and success with my files (both of them 100% original, nothing changed). Would be happy to see them in the google drive to help others!

Greetings from Germany
Christoph


----------



## Golem_ (Aug 19, 2016)

ChrisTopf said:


> Hello again,
> 
> what a holy, f***ing, bloody BULL****!!! :silly: (This had to get out, sorry!)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



did you check all the firmwares from collection and none of them worked for your first watch?


----------



## ChrisTopf (Aug 19, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> did you check all the firmwares from collection and none of them worked for your first watch?

Click to collapse



Yes, I checked all 32MB firmwares with my 1st watch, none of them works 100%. I made a list at home and noted which problems occour with which ROM. I can share my notes when I'm back home, if someone is interested. The firmware of my 2nd watch fits the best, except the inverted touch.


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## kocsisandrei (Aug 19, 2016)

Hello again ChrisTopf and thanks for sharing. Unfortunately the firmware's didn't worked for me. 2nd DZ09 has those random pixels at the bottom and the touch it is not responding. 3rd DZ09 seems to look fine, correct colors, not inverted, no pixel patterns but no response from the touchscreen. Thanks again for sharing. I think the only solution is to wait and to try new firmware's when something new appears on the forum.


----------



## v3nda (Aug 20, 2016)

abdulghani162 said:


> I have recover my imei thank you so much  Anyways, i want to change my watch face but when I tried to put the ROM inside the MTK editor, it shows nothing. Maybe i need to backup my watch again using readback. can you tell me what should i put on the readback length? This is my RAM test:
> 
> ===============    Memory Detection Report     ===============
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can help me for share your firmware?


----------



## weirdfate (Aug 21, 2016)

picked up this watch a few moths ago and im trying to load a firmware to it and im running into all sorts of problems.
first i install the drivers and it fails on one install and it says unidentified device
it connects to a comport but fails to install the rom with errors META ERROR: error in bootROM communication
i just want to install stuff to it cause i have the android flash itch  

thank you for any help


----------



## v3nda (Aug 22, 2016)

weirdfate said:


> picked up this watch a few moths ago and im trying to load a firmware to it and im running into all sorts of problems.
> first i install the drivers and it fails on one install and it says unidentified device
> it connects to a comport but fails to install the rom with errors META ERROR: error in bootROM communication
> i just want to install stuff to it cause i have the android flash itch
> ...

Click to collapse



replace your flashtool


----------



## weirdfate (Aug 22, 2016)

v3nda said:


> replace your flashtool

Click to collapse



it loads and then im getting FLASH TOOL ERROR: S_DL_MAUI_FLASH_ID_NOT_MATCHED_WITH_TARGET (5095)



---------- Post added at 08:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:12 PM ----------




weirdfate said:


> it loads and then im getting FLASH TOOL ERROR: S_DL_MAUI_FLASH_ID_NOT_MATCHED_WITH_TARGET (5095)

Click to collapse



soooo aparently i have a 32mb version?
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B_hRh3DjuBoeNl9tM3ZRc0pDeTQ
i used the first file from here and it flashed
was looking forward to the aplus version with a digital front clock ;(


----------



## M4rf0 (Aug 24, 2016)

Is there any option to answer call on watch but speak from phone. I always got my phone calls by speaker in the watch, but I just want only see who is calling and speak by phone. Even when I answer call in phone, the voice is active on my dz-09 speaker... I need to change every time call output from Bluetooth to phone and this is a bit frustrating.


----------



## iSnowllSen (Aug 27, 2016)

Hi guys, help me, please, i've tried to install another firmware on my GT08, i got it, but when i tried to change the firmware again the Flashtool says the error of MAUI/MOLY. SOMEONE HELP ME, PLEASE.


----------



## Golem_ (Aug 27, 2016)

iSnowllSen said:


> Hi guys, help me, please, i've tried to install another firmware on my GT08, i got it, but when i tried to change the firmware again the Flashtool says the error of MAUI/MOLY. SOMEONE HELP ME, PLEASE.

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/sma.../readback-extractor-mtk6260-firmware-t3289272


----------



## iSnowllSen (Aug 27, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/sma.../readback-extractor-mtk6260-firmware-t3289272

Click to collapse



Hi, first of all thanks you for help me, but i've installed the ROM of DZ09 on my watch, everything works perfectly, but the lcd is inverted, how i can resolve this?


----------



## Golem_ (Aug 27, 2016)

iSnowllSen said:


> Hi, first of all thanks you for help me, but i've installed the ROM of DZ09 on my watch, everything works perfectly, but the lcd is inverted, how i can resolve this?

Click to collapse



no solution yet for display or touch inverted, try more firmwares


----------



## iSnowllSen (Aug 27, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> no solution yet for display or touch inverted, try more firmwares

Click to collapse



I've tried all firmwares that i founded, don't work...


----------



## Nikemerc (Aug 27, 2016)

Hi does anyone know where to get a good phone fro the UK or anywhere else where PayPal is accepted. Between 30-70 dollars


----------



## v3nda (Aug 29, 2016)

Internal RAM:

	Size = 0x0000D000 (52KB)

External RAM:

	Type = SRAM

	Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NOR Flash:

	Device ID = "[GigaDevice] GD25LQ32" (236)
	Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

Please help firmware dz09


----------



## Golem_ (Aug 29, 2016)

v3nda said:


> Internal RAM:
> 
> Size = 0x0000D000 (52KB)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



be more specific


----------



## v3nda (Aug 29, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> be more specific

Click to collapse



i try firmware gt08s 32mb normal
display normal
touch normal
but provider no service
where proble network?


----------



## Nubianbody (Aug 29, 2016)

I need help getting my dz09 to work without sim card


----------



## Golem_ (Aug 29, 2016)

v3nda said:


> i try firmware gt08s 32mb normal
> display normal
> touch normal
> but provider no service
> where proble network?

Click to collapse



did you write back your own imei?


----------



## v3nda (Aug 30, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> did you write back your own imei?

Click to collapse



Yes, I wrote the original IMEI again
but still no service
if using another networking firmware can be used
but display normal, touch inverted


----------



## puli112 (Aug 30, 2016)

*Help*



Polis4 said:


> Here is a little video...
> https://youtu.be/CJwlH1V0fn4

Click to collapse



Hello Does your issue solved..... i got the same issue can any one help me......

---------- Post added at 10:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 PM ----------




Golem_ said:


> Bad news, your watch is a clone - so that why you'd make a backUP? there are no firmwares compatible with your watch excluding the one built just for your watch. My advice, use it as it is, don't try to flash a different firmware - you'll just brick it - there are no ways for changing watchfaces or themes for your watch

Click to collapse



HELLO GOLEM....I HAVE THE SAME ISSUE ... I DIDNT DO ROM BACKUP AND NOW NO OTHER ROME WORKING FOR ME CAN U PLEASE HELP ME OUT ...TRIED ALMOST ALL SOURCES...
some roms are working but touch screen is not working please help me out ....my watch info is 
LD991A_YX_S1_SS7789
cpt_9304_CAM3A01_LANGA_V3.2

[BRANCH]:11CW1352MP
MTK61D_BTDIALER_11
C
BUILD TIME :2016/07/04 16:26
[MRE VERSION]- 266919348


----------



## Golem_ (Aug 30, 2016)

puli112 said:


> Hello Does your issue solved..... i got the same issue can any one help me......
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



did you check all firmwares of 32Mb? inclusive gt08s folder and so on?
I'm updating every now and then the collection, your only choice is to check from for new entries


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## joppendaro (Aug 30, 2016)

Hello, I just bought this watch and I want to use it for call notifications. I see my phonebook, it rings when somebody calls, but it doesn't show caller name or number. This would be the main feature for me, to see quickly who's calling. 
I already tried:


several apps on my phone, but none of it had any options for this so I switched back to factory app (BTNotification)

saving phone numbers to watch

re pair phone with watch, watch with phone, always enabled call/phonebook sync, tried to disable too just in case

switching contacts sync authority on phone on and off

completely delete phone from watch and watch from phone, then factory reset the watch


tried it with 2 different samsung phone with clean android 2.2 and 4.4 , and a Blackview omega pro with android 5.1(phone that I want to use it with)

Nothing helped, the watch only show "incoming call" no name, no number.

Any ideas?
Thanks.


----------



## cymax (Aug 31, 2016)

I ordered one DZ09 from Banggood... Spec said that it is a 64Mb version but memory test said 32Mb ( I am fine with that)... After trying to read the Firmware and getting some MUI errors i finally succeeded. No Errors... Everything went well but when I run it thru extractor (I also received all done and success message) I got 5 files ~3,7MB. Is this the final ROM that I can use to revert back to stock? I am used to flash Phones and there ROM's are much bigger. So I am suspicious about it. I hope that the ROM is complete (Any way to check that except to flash it over the existing one?) and to see if it still work? Ohh one more thing... in other ROM's i see file ROM and in my backup there are no files named as that. Thanks, Best Regards to all!


----------



## puli112 (Aug 31, 2016)

*help*



Golem_ said:


> did you check all firmwares of 32Mb? inclusive gt08s folder and so on?
> I'm updating every now and then the collection, your only choice is to check from for new entries

Click to collapse



sir can u please give me a link. of 32mb .. i tried almost all but no luck

My rom test

===============    Memory Detection Report     ===============

Internal RAM:

	Size = 0x0000D000 (52KB)

External RAM:

	Type = SRAM

	Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NOR Flash:

	Device ID = "[Winbond] SF_W25Q32JV" (275)
	Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NAND Flash:

	ERROR: NAND Flash was not detected!

============		 RAM Test		 ============

Data Bus Test :
[D0][D1][D2][D3][D4][D5][D6][D7][D8][D9][D10][D11][D12][D13][D14][D15]
OK!

Address Bus Test :
[A1][A2][A3][A4][A5][A6][A7][A8][A9][A10][A11][A12][A13][A14][A15][A16][A17][A18][A19][A20][A21]
OK!

RAM Pattern Test :
Writing ...
	0x44332211, 
	0xA5A5A5A5, 
	0xA5A5A500, 
	0xA500A500, 
	0xA5000000, 
	0x00000000, 
	0xFFFF0000, 
	0xFFFFFFFF, 
OK!

Increment/Decrement Test :
Writing ...
OK!


----------



## puli112 (Aug 31, 2016)

cymax said:


> I ordered one DZ09 from Banggood... Spec said that it is a 64Mb version but memory test said 32Mb ( I am fine with that)... After trying to read the Firmware and getting some MUI errors i finally succeeded. No Errors... Everything went well but when I run it thru extractor (I also received all done and success message) I got 5 files ~3,7MB. Is this the final ROM that I can use to revert back to stock? I am used to flash Phones and there ROM's are much bigger. So I am suspicious about it. I hope that the ROM is complete (Any way to check that except to flash it over the existing one?) and to see if it still work? Ohh one more thing... in other ROM's i see file ROM and in my backup there are no files named as that. Thanks, Best Regards to all!

Click to collapse



hi sir does your rom is 32mb??? can u please give me your rom?? 
my specs are 
LD991A_YX_S1_SS7789
cpt_9304_CAM3A01_LANGA_V3.2

[BRANCH]:11CW1352MP
MTK61D_BTDIALER_11
C
BUILD TIME :2016/07/04 16:26
[MRE VERSION]- 266919348


----------



## cymax (Aug 31, 2016)

Finally... DZ09 32MB Flashed back to my stock ROM (tried all in 32MB section for DZ09 and they didn't work... inverted colors... unresponsive touch... Chinese lang......) My ROM work for me (I can share it so maybe someone can unbrick his watch with this ROM). Also maybe someone will make some MOD for it also... Thanks,


----------



## v3nda (Aug 31, 2016)

puli112 said:


> hi sir does your rom is 32mb??? can u please give me your rom??
> my specs are
> LD991A_YX_S1_SS7789
> cpt_9304_CAM3A01_LANGA_V3.2
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you try firmware me. please report. tanks


----------



## cymax (Aug 31, 2016)

puli112 said:


> hi sir does your rom is 32mb??? can u please give me your rom??
> my specs are
> LD991A_YX_S1_SS7789
> cpt_9304_CAM3A01_LANGA_V3.2
> ...

Click to collapse



Sure I can do that so you can try. Maybe Golem can share it on the GoogleDrive with the other ROM's. Just Hit Thanks if it works..


----------



## v3nda (Aug 31, 2016)

cymax said:


> Sure I can do that so you can try. Maybe Golem can share it on the GoogleDrive with the other ROM's. Just Hit Thanks if it works..

Click to collapse



Her chip mt6261 what type? gigadevice or Winbond?


----------



## Golem_ (Aug 31, 2016)

cymax said:


> I ordered one DZ09 from Banggood... Spec said that it is a 64Mb version but memory test said 32Mb ( I am fine with that)... After trying to read the Firmware and getting some MUI errors i finally succeeded. No Errors... Everything went well but when I run it thru extractor (I also received all done and success message) I got 5 files ~3,7MB. Is this the final ROM that I can use to revert back to stock? I am used to flash Phones and there ROM's are much bigger. So I am suspicious about it. I hope that the ROM is complete (Any way to check that except to flash it over the existing one?) and to see if it still work? Ohh one more thing... in other ROM's i see file ROM and in my backup there are no files named as that. Thanks, Best Regards to all!

Click to collapse



If Readback extractor says that everything went well then 3.7MB it is. Man, the rom is 32Mb which means 4 MB (you did a readback of 0x00400000, isn't it?) so 3.7MB inside 4MB flash memory is ok 
It doesn't really matter what the file names are as long as they are assembling a kit, if you don't trust this one there is a russian app, splitter app I think - check that one


----------



## puli112 (Aug 31, 2016)

v3nda said:


> Can you try firmware me. please report. tanks

Click to collapse



Sir, No luck  

---------- Post added at 09:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 PM ----------




cymax said:


> Sure I can do that so you can try. Maybe Golem can share it on the GoogleDrive with the other ROM's. Just Hit Thanks if it works..

Click to collapse



No luck sir


----------



## v3nda (Aug 31, 2016)

puli112 said:


> Sir, No luck
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:52 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



what problems occur?


----------



## puli112 (Sep 1, 2016)

v3nda said:


> what problems occur?

Click to collapse



getting half screen only remaining is mosiac


----------



## alex.marics (Sep 1, 2016)

Guys please can somebody make a backup and share with me?Of DZ09 6261.I really need it.And NOT 6260.


----------



## alex.marics (Sep 1, 2016)

I tried a lot of frimware but i get only errors like unresponsive touch,bad screen, or stucked headset and i cannt hear sound.Please somebody share a good with me


----------



## puli112 (Sep 2, 2016)

sir can any one help me ,,please give me a link. of 32mb .. i tried almost all but no luck

My rom test

=============== Memory Detection Report ===============

Internal RAM:

Size = 0x0000D000 (52KB)

External RAM:

Type = SRAM

Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NOR Flash:

Device ID = "[Winbond] SF_W25Q32JV" (275)
Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NAND Flash:

ERROR: NAND Flash was not detected!

============	RAM Test	============

Data Bus Test :
[D0][D1][D2][D3][D4][D5][D6][D7][D8][D9][D10][D11][D12][D13][D14][D15]
OK!

Address Bus Test :
[A1][A2][A3][A4][A5][A6][A7][A8][A9][A10][A11][A12][A13][A14][A15][A16][A17][A18][A19][A20][A21]
OK!

RAM Pattern Test :
Writing ...
0x44332211, 
0xA5A5A5A5, 
0xA5A5A500, 
0xA500A500, 
0xA5000000, 
0x00000000, 
0xFFFF0000, 
0xFFFFFFFF, 
OK!

Increment/Decrement Test :
Writing ...
OK!


----------



## Fez69 (Sep 2, 2016)

Hello!
I ordered a DZ09 from ebay on May. There were several exchange of letters with the seller. Finally, the watch arrived on last week. Of course, it is a clone with MT6261DA MCU and 32/32 MB memory.
It's cost was 12 USD only with free shipping from China so I am not disappointed.
I have lost the original firmware during the memory test when I tested the external RAM and the NOR flash in the same time : )  Fortunately , I found a suitable firmware here. (Chris Topf - 3rd version. Thanks a lot!) 
The original contained APN editor, the new one contains adjustable camera (240x240 .. 640x480).

The main question:
Has anybody seen a MTK6261 model with working browser or Facebook?


----------



## psiphi (Sep 2, 2016)

Fez69 said:


> The main question:
> Has anybody seen a MTK6261 model with working browser or Facebook?

Click to collapse



Firstly, the facebook and browser apps only work if you have a SIM and a micro SD card installed.  Once that is done, then the apps are supposed to download the first time you use them, then work as expected afterwards.  Unfortunately mine either hangs at the Updating Library screen or just gives time out error.  It seems you should be able to manually run vxp files downloaded manually, but my clones file manager does not know how to run them.  The zmaee directory on my SD card only has 2 empty subdirectories in it, so maybe if someone could post the files from there we would have it working...

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## puli112 (Sep 3, 2016)

ChrisTopf said:


> Hello again,
> 
> what a holy, f***ing, bloody BULL****!!! :silly: (This had to get out, sorry!)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



sir can any one help me ,,please give me a link. of 32mb .. i tried almost all but no luck
The second one worked but inverted touches.....every thing is fine apart than that

My rom test

=============== Memory Detection Report ===============

Internal RAM:

Size = 0x0000D000 (52KB)

External RAM:

Type = SRAM

Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NOR Flash:

Device ID = "[Winbond] SF_W25Q32JV" (275)
Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NAND Flash:

ERROR: NAND Flash was not detected!

============	RAM Test	============

Data Bus Test :
[D0][D1][D2][D3][D4][D5][D6][D7][D8][D9][D10][D11][D12][D13][D14][D15]
OK!

Address Bus Test :
[A1][A2][A3][A4][A5][A6][A7][A8][A9][A10][A11][A12][A13][A14][A15][A16][A17][A18][A19][A20][A21]
OK!

RAM Pattern Test :
Writing ...
0x44332211, 
0xA5A5A5A5, 
0xA5A5A500, 
0xA500A500, 
0xA5000000, 
0x00000000, 
0xFFFF0000, 
0xFFFFFFFF, 
OK!

Increment/Decrement Test :
Writing ...
OK!


----------



## dvlakash (Sep 3, 2016)

When I am inserting the sim on my DZ09 it shows invalid sim it can search networks manually but failed to register on it plz somebody help..


----------



## gencho81 (Sep 3, 2016)

There where some reports on other forums about this. Check your Antena connectors. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## Fez69 (Sep 3, 2016)

psiphi said:


> Firstly, the facebook and browser apps only work if you have a SIM and a micro SD card installed.  Once that is done, then the apps are supposed to download the first time you use them, then work as expected afterwards.  Unfortunately mine either hangs at the Updating Library screen or just gives time out error.  It seems you should be able to manually run vxp files downloaded manually, but my clones file manager does not know how to run them.  The zmaee directory on my SD card only has 2 empty subdirectories in it, so maybe if someone could post the files from there we would have it working...
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The SIM and the SD card are already installed. The watch works properly except net (WAP?) applications.  Is the hardware of these clones ready for internet connection?


----------



## psiphi (Sep 3, 2016)

On a guess, no.  Are you able to manually load vxp files?

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## oscargarayrojas (Sep 5, 2016)

*help*



jamil_khan72 said:


> Can i get that firmware?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 AM ----------
> 
> Am i invisible or what?

Click to collapse



Excuse me, some firmware for model
I do not find any support my DZ09

VERSION
NX9_61D_240_V2_1_ZH_DZ09D_ZX_IPS_32_T3_L3_C4_G4_B1 _160507

BRANCH
11CW1352MP
GPLUS61A_11C_NX9

BUILD : BUILD_NO

SERIAL#
BUILD TIME
2016/05/07

MREs VERSION 3100
HAL_VERNO

sorry for my English


----------



## wiktor717 (Sep 5, 2016)

Hello i've got my DZ09 today, and don't understand ANYTHING about how to install new firmware and more, there's no clear tutorial how to do it. It's a version with 64mb ROM 128mb RAM and a MTK6261 533MHz. Can someone please help me with that? I can receive help via TeamViewer, skype, facebook, xda or whatever you want. I just want to switch firmware as i do with my android devices.


----------



## gregorywest (Sep 5, 2016)

sarafdimebag said:


> Did someone actually tried to send SMS with this watch and how is the impressions ( long, short sms?)

Click to collapse



I have sent a couple SMS with the phone.  It works fine, but I find the keyboard way to small for long SMS

---------- Post added at 04:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:31 PM ----------




dvhooren said:


> Hi,
> .......
> I have tried several app but I finally ended up with an app called RWATCH.
> That one connects to the smartwatch, you can do all things with sms messages.
> ...

Click to collapse



I would like to try rwatch, but I have a nexus 7 tablet.  When I search rwatch by rwatch I am told the software is not compatible with my device.   Is there a way I can get the APK and see if I can get it working?


----------



## Golem_ (Sep 5, 2016)

wiktor717 said:


> Hello i've got my DZ09 today, and don't understand ANYTHING about how to install new firmware and more, there's no clear tutorial how to do it. It's a version with 64mb ROM 128mb RAM and a MTK6261 533MHz. Can someone please help me with that? I can receive help via TeamViewer, skype, facebook, xda or whatever you want. I just want to switch firmware as i do with my android devices.

Click to collapse



check here for readback dump backup (for safety!)
firmwares collection you find here


----------



## Fez69 (Sep 5, 2016)

psiphi said:


> On a guess, no.  Are you able to manually load vxp files?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I've uploaded some vxp file, but they don't work.

I found firmware which contains browser, but the data connection doesn't work. The APN setting is missing from the menu. This setting was built into my original firmware but without browser. (?!) I've checked all of the unusual 32 MB firmwares without any resault. There are four different type:
- Browser: yes, APN setting: no
- Browser: no, APN setting: no
- Browser: no, APN setting: yes (my old wirmware - I don't find it again)
- incompatible
I'm searching for a 5th type:
- Browser: yes, APN setting: yes : )


----------



## psiphi (Sep 5, 2016)

Is your motherboard blue or black?   I believe the black boards are the real watches.   

I have both types and notice the black one actually writes files to the SD card.  I have not had the chance to test yet if the card will make the browser work on the fake watch.  You might want to flash back the version with the APN and see if the browser works now that your SD card has probably the files needed.  



Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## wiktor717 (Sep 5, 2016)

*DZ09*



Golem_ said:


> check here for readback dump backup (for safety!)
> firmwares collection you find here

Click to collapse



That's not what i wanted, those tutorials are for people that knows what firmware to install etc. but i don't know what to install, where can i find the rigt scatter file and more more more info. I'm not noob, but i have to start somewhere... I can root any android phone and break the bootloader, but this is tricky for me. So please give some instructions about My "watch"


----------



## psiphi (Sep 6, 2016)

So the real watch created yet another dir on the SD card called DNK with many files packages.  Moving the card to the fake watch had no effect. 

My best guess if the fake watches have so much less onboard memory than the real ones that there is not enough room for code to support internet connections.  Still not a great loss as the working apps are not all that great.  Both the fake and the real watches work great as Smartwatches when paired with a phone.

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fez69 (Sep 6, 2016)

psiphi said:


> Is your motherboard blue or black?   I believe the black boards are the real watches.
> 
> I have both types and notice the black one actually writes files to the SD card.  I have not had the chance to test yet if the card will make the browser work on the fake watch.  You might want to flash back the version with the APN and see if the browser works now that your SD card has probably the files needed.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My DZ09 Lite has blue motherboard and it can write to the SD card.  There is a DNK folder on the card which contains some config file. 
I think these files are editable but I haven't got any info about them (cookie.dat, runinfo.dat, t_cfg.dat, t_history.dat, t_bookmark.dat and HC folder).


----------



## Adi.Vale (Sep 8, 2016)

*Did you find a solution???*



joppendaro said:


> Hello, I just bought this watch and I want to use it for call notifications. I see my phonebook, it rings when somebody calls, but it doesn't show caller name or number. This would be the main feature for me, to see quickly who's calling.
> I already tried:
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello!!!!
I have the same problem.Did you find a solution???


----------



## psiphi (Sep 8, 2016)

Fez69 said:


> My DZ09 Lite has blue motherboard and it can write to the SD card.  There is a DNK folder on the card which contains some config file.
> I think these files are editable but I haven't got any info about them (cookie.dat, runinfo.dat, t_cfg.dat, t_history.dat, t_bookmark.dat and HC folder).

Click to collapse



In the HC directory are the executables for the browser and such if I recall correctly.   In theory, you should be able to rename other executables to the same name as the ones in there (after backing up that directory) and have those run instead when you click on the "Browser" icon for instance...  (I remember reading about this perhaps in this same thread.)   In reality, I think the fake clones don't have enough memory to run the browser or even most of the 3rd party programs...   And you still have the 240x240 screen limitation for programs even the real watches are restricted by...

Correction:. I was incorrect, that HC dir is a cache of some sort....  ?


----------



## joppendaro (Sep 8, 2016)

Adi.Vale said:


> Hello!!!!
> I have the same problem.Did you find a solution???

Click to collapse



Not yet, I'm in contact with the seller (I have a China 32Mb copy) and they claim they'll find a solution, I reply you if they can solve it.


Also I hope somebody can help here on XDA, I'm open to use another firmware too but as I browsed them  none of it claims to solve the problem or have this function 100% so I'm not jumping into it without recommendations.


----------



## kocsisandrei (Sep 9, 2016)

joppendaro said:


> Not yet, I'm in contact with the seller (I have a China 32Mb copy) and they claim they'll find a solution, I reply you if they can solve it.
> 
> 
> Also I hope somebody can help here on XDA, I'm open to use another firmware too but as I browsed them  none of it claims to solve the problem or have this function 100% so I'm not jumping into it without recommendations.

Click to collapse



could you share your firmware please?


----------



## pd3lkn (Sep 12, 2016)

*help my watch is not turning on*

my watch is not turning on
and when i try to flash te org files back i get a error after 25 sec.
meta error bootrom start command passed but target has no response until time out

what can i do


----------



## v3nda (Sep 12, 2016)

pd3lkn said:


> my watch is not turning on
> and when i try to flash te org files back i get a error after 25 sec.
> meta error bootrom start command passed but target has no response until time out
> 
> what can i do

Click to collapse



Connect your dz09 kondisi off


----------



## pd3lkn (Sep 12, 2016)

*no buetooth*

after some time i managed to flash te files back
the watch is booting now
but i have no bluetooht connection whit my phone i cant find the watch en te bluetooth log is displaying on my watch how can i solve this
anny help plse


----------



## Xblade23 (Sep 12, 2016)

*DZ09 Messenger Call Notification*

Hello, I've been using this forum for a while and it's great!I had 2 questions:
1. I figured out from what I red here that I've been scammed and got the clone DZ09.Is there any chance I can change the firmware? MTK61D

2. I get all the notifications with my paired Samsung Note 3 Neo using the BT Notification app. But the only notifications I don't get, is the Facebook messenger calls while I get the inbox Notification. Does anyone know a solution? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Golem_ (Sep 12, 2016)

Xblade23 said:


> Hello, I've been using this forum for a while and it's great!I had 2 questions:
> 1. I figured out from what I red here that I've been scammed and got the clone DZ09.Is there any chance I can change the firmware? MTK61D
> 
> 2. I get all the notifications with my paired Samsung Note 3 Neo using the BT Notification app. But the only notifications I don't get, is the Facebook messenger calls while I get the inbox Notification. Does anyone know a solution? Thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



first extract your own firmware and do a backup (readback extractor thread) then maybe you lucky and find a compatible firmware (firmware collection thread)

try different apps for phone


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## Xblade23 (Sep 12, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> first extract your own firmware and do a backup (readback extractor thread) then maybe you lucky and find a compatible firmware (firmware collection thread)
> 
> try different apps for phone

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply Golem, i wished that you would help me out... How do I know which one is compatible?


----------



## Golem_ (Sep 13, 2016)

Xblade23 said:


> Thanks for the reply Golem, i wished that you would help me out... How do I know which one is compatible?

Click to collapse



you don't know, you have to test them one by one


----------



## Xblade23 (Sep 13, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> you don't know, you have to test them one by one

Click to collapse



And by try, you mean flash them in the watch and see if the work?


----------



## Golem_ (Sep 13, 2016)

Xblade23 said:


> And by try, you mean flash them in the watch and see if the work?

Click to collapse



Yep, you got it, but we talk here about few megas so a flash session couldn't take more than few minutes


----------



## Xblade23 (Sep 13, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Yep, you got it, but we talk here about few megas so a flash session couldn't take more than few minutes

Click to collapse



Ok,thanks Golem.When I tested the Ram, I could only do it with one certain firmware, is it possible that that would be the right one?


----------



## Golem_ (Sep 13, 2016)

Xblade23 said:


> Ok,thanks Golem.When I tested the Ram, I could only do it with one certain firmware, is it possible that that would be the right one?

Click to collapse



not necessary, mostly the scatter is used to set flash tool parameters for NOR memory (initializing)
what did said the memory test report?


----------



## Xblade23 (Sep 13, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> not necessary, mostly the scatter is used to set flash tool parameters for NOR memory (initializing)
> what did said the memory test report?

Click to collapse



That i have the 32mb ram DZ09


----------



## Golem_ (Sep 13, 2016)

Xblade23 said:


> That i have the 32mb ram DZ09

Click to collapse



how big is the nor flash memory?


----------



## Xblade23 (Sep 13, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> how big is the nor flash memory?

Click to collapse



I think it's 32, I did the test last week so I don't remember right now,but I I'll do it again tomorrow and I'll post the report then


----------



## Xblade23 (Sep 14, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> how big is the nor flash memory?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Do you think this one is a good deal?Is it the right DZ09?
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Golem_ (Sep 14, 2016)

Xblade23 said:


> Golem_ said:
> 
> 
> > how big is the nor flash memory?[/QUOTE
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Skeelzy (Sep 15, 2016)

Hello, please i just received a dz09 smart watch from aliexpress yesterday.... The most important thing i would have wanted which is an fm radio is missing, plus their is no video player... Is their any way i could get these things on my smart watch??


----------



## AVCampos (Sep 15, 2016)

Perhaps it's a matter of firmware, you may try the ones on the list somewhere around here, AFTER YOU MAKE A BACKUP COPY OF YOUR CURRENT FIRMWARE!

Regarding FM radio, be aware that it also needs an external antenna to work. Usually a USB OTG cable is enough for that.


----------



## Xblade23 (Sep 16, 2016)

Download SoundAbout and combine it with your BT Notification App. I made my watch really useful this way.

---------- Post added 16th September 2016 at 12:02 AM ---------- Previous post was 15th September 2016 at 11:59 PM ----------




Skeelzy said:


> Hello, please i just received a dz09 smart watch from aliexpress yesterday.... The most important thing i would have wanted which is an fm radio is missing, plus their is no video player... Is their any way i could get these things on my smart watch??

Click to collapse



Radio needs an antenna.
As for video player, you must first see if your watch is original or a clone.Then you can flash stuff in it.


----------



## Pyr000 (Sep 16, 2016)

*smartwatch txt files*

Hello 

I'm looking for a cheap smartwatch what can be used to read text(txt) files, can any1 sugget 1 what working 100% ? like this DZ09 what can be find on ebay etc... ?


----------



## Jeancarlos97 (Sep 16, 2016)

novelo said:


> Sorry but I'm a little bit noob
> total format is doing what? Clicking the format button on flash_tool? And then do the "download" as usual?
> And if I do a total format isn't it dangerous? Or as long as I have my original firmware there is no risk?
> Thanks a lot :good:

Click to collapse



 Before that you have to look well what firmware your smart watch and make a copy of seguirdad.


----------



## Gatermax (Sep 17, 2016)

the fundo app says that it won't work on my device for my country (USA) ?????


----------



## kyawlhen (Sep 17, 2016)

*dz09*



Xblade23 said:


> Download SoundAbout and combine it with your BT Notification App. I made my watch really useful this way.
> 
> ---------- Post added 16th September 2016 at 12:02 AM ---------- Previous post was 15th September 2016 at 11:59 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



me too I brought dz09 smartwatch nothing there in fm radio and video player.
I have flashed about every DZ09 Firmware that has been posted..
 even the Chinese versions, though they are listed as English though.. 
 I tried to make a backup of the Firmware before flashing but somehow it didn't save.. And now though The device looks normal, the Digitizer is inverted.. Every button is though labeled properly but to press "Back" or any other button i press the opposite side of the screen to get it to work.....Can anyone shed any light on this?
 It seems to be a Touch Screen Driver issue...

 I like the watch but like a moron I had to see if I could update the freaking Firmware and I'm stuck with an inverted Digitizer now..

 Any help would be appreciated

 Edit: I'm wondering if someone who might have a backup to share.. I would be ecstatic if I could find one..


----------



## jsmith12 (Sep 18, 2016)

Does anyone have the firmware that has a full sized keyboard for messaging. The one I have now is alpha - numerical and there is no option to change the keyboard style.


----------



## ironman38102 (Sep 18, 2016)

S_BROM_CMD_STARTCMD_FAIL (2005)
[BROM] Can not pass bootrom start command! Possibly target powered up too early!


I've been having this problem every time I do the ram test so I can fix the auto disconnect problem when I connect my watch for flashing firmware but this error shows up. I've tried to launch this thing in windows XP SP3 compatibility(even installed the drivers in XP3 compatibility mode) but no change. I'm on Windows 10. Please help because I wanna change the lame watch faces in this 


Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## kyawlhen (Sep 18, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> is not about calibration, simply that firmware doesn't contain right drivers for touchscreen

Click to collapse



hi bro
 do you have any idea how to fix that.me too my watch touch screen button is reversed.i try a lot of firmware still cannt fix.


----------



## valimaties (Sep 18, 2016)

Hi all..
I have purchased some days ago an DZ09, MTK 6261(? I don't know which are letters). I didn't knew which is my chipset, so I tried many of firmwares from googledrive. After some ours of check and installation, I found that no of those firmwares are not the latest, or have some bugs. I didn't made a backup of my firmware (very bad idea, but that's it, is too late) . I miss "Connection" item in menu. I am not able to add an APN, because any of firmware does not have this option. Please give me one of you wich have this option in menu, please make a back-up and put it here.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## anto2k (Sep 19, 2016)

today i had been TOTAL FORMAT from flash tool to my dz09,
now my dz09 had been TOTALLY DEATH.... can not power on and charger anymore...
anyone can help me with this problem... ( (hiks, hiks -> cryiiiing....)


----------



## Golem_ (Sep 19, 2016)

anto2k said:


> today i had been TOTAL FORMAT from flash tool to my dz09,
> now my dz09 had been TOTALLY DEATH.... can not power on and charger anymore...
> anyone can help me with this problem... ( (hiks, hiks -> cryiiiing....)

Click to collapse



there there. . .  
once you do format is normal the watch to stop working - you swiped out all the firmware - there is a full collection of firmwares, now start flashing (download command in flash tools) them one by one and see which one fits your watch

---------- Post added at 03:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:45 PM ----------




ironman38102 said:


> S_BROM_CMD_STARTCMD_FAIL (2005)
> [BROM] Can not pass bootrom start command! Possibly target powered up too early!
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Use this tutorial, I'm quite confident it will work


----------



## ironman38102 (Sep 19, 2016)

@Golem_ I've just realised I have a fake DZ09 cuz I have the watch with blue motherboard(Its called Romai Smartwatch W1). Still think that guide would work?

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## Golem_ (Sep 19, 2016)

ironman38102 said:


> @Golem_ I've just realised I have a fake DZ09 cuz I have the watch with blue motherboard(Its called Romai Smartwatch W1). Still think that guide would work?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yep, I would be surprised if your dz09 wouldn't be a fake, I haven't seen a genuine one of months - that guide is still working but due the objective reasons (some unbreakable mediatek proprietary algorithms) you'll not be able to change watchfaces for your firmware kit you're gonna extract - also there are infinitesimal chance to find a compatible firmware with different UI - sorry for bad news

yet there are chances the watch to be fake but still to keep the old structure, so if your NOR flash is 128Mb (0x01000000) or 64Mb (0x00800000) you'll be able to change watchfaces


----------



## valimaties (Sep 19, 2016)

Do you have "Connectivity" item in Settings menu?


----------



## ironman38102 (Sep 20, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Yep, I would be surprised if your dz09 wouldn't be a fake, I haven't seen a genuine one of months - that guide is still working but due the objective reasons (some unbreakable mediatek proprietary algorithms) you'll not be able to change watchfaces for your firmware kit you're gonna extract - also there are infinitesimal chance to find a compatible firmware with different UI - sorry for bad news
> 
> yet there are chances the watch to be fake but still to keep the old structure, so if your NOR flash is 128Mb (0x01000000) or 64Mb (0x00800000) you'll be able to change watchfaces

Click to collapse



How would I know which chipset I have though since the guide needs it apparently?

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman38102 (Sep 20, 2016)

@Golem_ Just disassembled the watch and I can see the chip says MT6261A. I highly doubt this has firmwares but can I change watchfaces?

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## Golem_ (Sep 20, 2016)

ironman38102 said:


> @Golem_ Just disassembled the watch and I can see the chip says MT6261A. I highly doubt this has firmwares but can I change watchfaces?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



why disassembly? all you have to do is a RAM test (check only ram, else you'll wipe your firmware)


----------



## ironman38102 (Sep 20, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> why disassembly? all you have to do is a RAM test (check only ram, else you'll wipe your firmware)

Click to collapse



I already told you. I get that error I mentioned earlier after 15 secs of pressing RAM test. And I cant flash firmwares(thankfully it didnt cuz my chip is different) cuz the watch auto disconnects from COM3 port and then the watch lights up and starts charging it. It also switches to Mass Storage mode. What should I do to fix this?

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## Golem_ (Sep 20, 2016)

ironman38102 said:


> I already told you. I get that error I mentioned earlier after 15 secs of pressing RAM test. And I cant flash firmwares(thankfully it didnt cuz my chip is different) cuz the watch auto disconnects from COM3 port and then the watch lights up and starts charging it. It also switches to Mass Storage mode. What should I do to fix this?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



hope flash tool is set on <usb readback/download>


----------



## ironman38102 (Sep 20, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> hope flash tool is set on <usb readback/download>

Click to collapse



No it wasn't. I was following a guide I found from a blog. I'll see if it makes a difference

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## anto2k (Sep 20, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> there there. . .
> once you do format is normal the watch to stop working - you swiped out all the firmware - there is a full collection of firmwares, now start flashing (download command in flash tools) them one by one and see which one fits your watch
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:45 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



tq om golem for your fastresponse, i try your suggest and i get this message :

META ERROR: BootROM Start command passed, but target has no response until timeout

but still ok if i check ram

THE NEW UPDATE !!! big thanks to  MR GOLEEEEEEEM......
now my watch is **rise from the dead**
but have an error in screen display like bar code...


----------



## Golem_ (Sep 20, 2016)

anto2k said:


> tq om golem for your fastresponse, i try your suggest and i get this message :
> 
> META ERROR: BootROM Start command passed, but target has no response until timeout
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



that's happening because the firmware's drivers for display doesn't match - try more firmwares, maybe you lucky and find a full working one


----------



## Genzedo (Sep 20, 2016)

anto2k said:


> tq om golem for your fastresponse, i try your suggest and i get this message :
> 
> META ERROR: BootROM Start command passed, but target has no response until timeout
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Is your watch called cognos?
If yes, then use my firmware or alexalexx/rosario/link.s/christopf
If not, try any other firmware
Good luck

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## valimaties (Sep 20, 2016)

New firmware, also for DZ09, but has an issue. The screen is upside down  
The gadget is an E-Boda Smart Time 300.

Link to producer:
http://e-boda.ro/gadgets/smartwatch-e-boda-smart-time-300-negru.html

Firmware:
http://ebd-cdn.serverhost.ro/files/..._QG_A1_32_T3_L3_C4_G4_F_160602 (03.06.16).zip

The DZ09 gadget seems to look like this one
www.e-boda.ro/gadgets-tehnologii-smart/smartwatch-e-boda-smart-time-200-negru.html


----------



## anto2k (Sep 21, 2016)

Genzedo said:


> Is your watch called cognos?
> If yes, then use my firmware or alexalexx/rosario/link.s/christopf
> If not, try any other firmware
> Good luck
> ...

Click to collapse



tq mr goolem
now my dz09 very healt (normal operation)
i used 4PDA DZ09 mtk6261 32 bm ROM from alexxalex
and running normal...
tq...
can you editing this rom and add choice menu in alarm tone -> 'select from file'
and than i can use mp3 as alarm tone.
tq...


----------



## valimaties (Sep 21, 2016)

anto2k said:


> tq mr goolem
> now my dz09 very healt (normal operation)
> i used 4PDA DZ09 mtk6261 32 bm ROM from alexxalex
> and running normal...
> ...

Click to collapse



I have tried alex firmware. It shows me only 3/4 from touch screen image, and the colors are inverted...
I will put a video tomorrow...

Below is a picture with my chipset... MT6261DA...





And this are my original firmware codes:

```
VERSION]  K91D-DZ09-TN-DC3A01-ZH-V02.19
[BRANCH]  11C
UMEOX61D_BT_11C
BUILD:   BUILD_NO
SERIAL#:
[BUILD TIME]
2016/08/09 12.53
[MRE VERSION]   3100
HAL_VERNO:
```


----------



## Golem_ (Sep 22, 2016)

anto2k said:


> tq mr goolem
> now my dz09 very healt (normal operation)
> i used 4PDA DZ09 mtk6261 32 bm ROM from alexxalex
> and running normal...
> ...

Click to collapse



no, I cannot do the changes you're requesting


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## valimaties (Sep 22, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> no, I cannot do the changes you're requesting

Click to collapse



Golem_ , do you have "Conectivity" in Settings menu?! You can add APNs?!
Can you make a picture with your menu?!
I don't know what to do anymore. My menu is not complete...


----------



## toffeefee (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi everyone, I have got this DZ09:
LD991A_JSD_CAM3a01_SS7789_9304_LANGA_V1.6
[BRANCH]
11CW1352MP
MTK61D_BTDIALER_11C

I have flashed wrong Firmware and does not find any matching Firmware.
Has anybody a working link or know which Firmware Matches?

Thanks a lot

Tom


----------



## psiphi (Sep 24, 2016)

*New Firmwares*

New Firmwares for the collection of DZ09 - unusual 32Mb NORmtk6261D


----------



## valimaties (Sep 25, 2016)

None of all firmware listed on googledrive does not allow me to setup an APN.  Believe me, I tried all of them.... It seems I cannot use my sim anymore, until a friend will give me my original firmware listed some topics up...

And I don't think that is true... Because, my first firmware, the original one, it has Connectivity item... After flashing with firmwares from other smartwatches it changes this option, and didn't appeared anymore, even if I reflash it  with DZ09 firmware. I think I need my original or other newer firmware for DZ09 with 32 MB RAM and 32 MB ROM...

Golem_, if I make a "Format", can I still flash it? Or my watch will become trinket?!

Ok... So I made also format (with all 3 options)... No change in device menu... Still no Connectivity Option.


----------



## psiphi (Sep 26, 2016)

valimaties said:


> None of all firmware listed on googledrive does not allow me to setup an APN.  Believe me, I tried all of them.... It seems I cannot use my sim anymore, until a friend will give me my original firmware listed some topics up...
> 
> And I don't think that is true... Because, my first firmware, the original one, it has Connectivity item... After flashing with firmwares from other smartwatches it changes this option, and didn't appeared anymore, even if I reflash it  with DZ09 firmware. I think I need my original or other newer firmware for DZ09 with 32 MB RAM and 32 MB ROM...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try the coffee rom I uploaded in previous message...   It has APN...


----------



## valimaties (Sep 26, 2016)

psiphi said:


> Try the coffee rom I uploaded in previous message...   It has APN...

Click to collapse



Thanks man !!!!
FINALLY )))) 
Silver was solution for me. Coffee makes touch screen not functional!
You are the best! :good:


----------



## toffeefee (Sep 26, 2016)

thanks for new Rom, but always the pixel-stripe at the bottom of the Display
Tom


----------



## amit.shah (Sep 26, 2016)

*HELP!*

Hello,

Recently bought DZ-09 smartwatch but seems got some clone with a very old firmware. Hence wanted to flash some latest firmware. Was reading through this and few other topics for updating firmware. Tried the following stuff but couldn't get it working. 

1) code *#8375# didn't work on my watch
2) Tried creating original firmware backup using FlashTool, but Read back threw all kind of errors (images attached).

Only could get Ram Test working. Here's the result

===============    Memory Detection Report     ===============

Internal RAM:

	Size = 0x0000D000 (52KB)

External RAM:

	Type = SRAM

	Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NOR Flash:

	Device ID = "[Winbond] SF_W25Q32JV" (275)
	Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NAND Flash:

	ERROR: NAND Flash was not detected!

============		 RAM Test		 ============

Data Bus Test :
[D0][D1][D2][D3][D4][D5][D6][D7][D8][D9][D10][D11][D12][D13][D14][D15]
OK!

Address Bus Test :
[A1][A2][A3][A4][A5][A6][A7][A8][A9][A10][A11][A12][A13][A14][A15][A16][A17][A18][A19][A20][A21]
OK!

RAM Pattern Test :
Writing ...
	0x44332211, 
	0xA5A5A5A5, 
	0xA5A5A500, 
	0xA500A500, 
	0xA5000000, 
	0x00000000, 
	0xFFFF0000, 
	0xFFFFFFFF, 
OK!

Increment/Decrement Test :
Writing ...
OK!

Can't figure out what wrong I'm doing. Guys, please help.


----------



## joepbza (Sep 27, 2016)

psiphi said:


> New Firmwares for the collection of DZ09 - unusual 32Mb NORmtk6261D

Click to collapse



ROM_SILVER_DZ09_6261
thai language please   :crying:


----------



## DZ09TARD (Sep 28, 2016)

Somebody knows why I can't adjust volume when using BT music app with a headset? 

Phone: Xperia X3


----------



## Genzedo (Sep 28, 2016)

psiphi said:


> New Firmwares for the collection of DZ09 - unusual 32Mb NORmtk6261D

Click to collapse



many thanks for uploading the ROM! 

I've tried both, and here is the result:
-COFFEE:
Flipped screen (upside down), and not working touch. Switching immediately to silver.

-SILVER:
Everything works good (normal color, not flipped screen, and working touch).
The visual is similar (home screen and apps), but the visual menu (inside settings, alarm, bluetooth) is different from any other ROM I've seen in the GDrive folder. Not vibrating while turning device on/off (yeay!).
OMG OMG there's APN config menu YAY. I can download browser and browsing with my DZ09 now, but slow (gprs ofc)

Edit: adding some minus :s

Minus:
-Can't rename the bluetooth device (doesn't really matter tho)
-No calculator
-Anti-lost function doesn't work
-Sometimes need to reconnect BT multiple times to get BT related apps to work on smartwatch

Final result: SILVER is good ROM because it had APN settings compared to any other ROMs


----------



## toffeefee (Sep 28, 2016)

I always got the Display to high (pixel-stripe at the bottom), any idea???
Please help


----------



## csoola (Sep 28, 2016)

I've got one of these clone DZ09s and got some display problems:
- it shows colors in negative
- the picture seems to be felt apart 
- it's lower section it only shows a colorful pixel bar. 
Can I fix it somehow? Flashing it didn't help and therefore I think it's maybe a hardware problem. If you know anything useful with this kind of problem I would  appreciate your help.
I can't post links yet but here's an image about what's the problem: i.imgur.com/LX1vuhC.jpg


----------



## psiphi (Sep 28, 2016)

csoola said:


> I've got one of these clone DZ09s and got some display problems:
> - it shows colors in negative
> - the picture seems to be felt apart
> - it's lower section it only shows a colorful pixel bar.
> ...

Click to collapse



When I was trying out the different firmwares, some of them would give results like you describe.  Your watch uses different video hardware than mine, but is otherwise similar if other functions are working.  You will just need to flash one by one the firmwares on gdrive till you find one or more that work.  If you find none work, you will just have to wait for more to be uploaded if any ever are...


Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## csoola (Sep 28, 2016)

psiphi said:


> When I was trying out the different firmwares, some of them would give results like you describe.  Your watch uses different video hardware than mine, but is otherwise similar if other functions are working.  You will just need to flash one by one the firmwares on gdrive till you find one or more that work.  If you find none work, you will just have to wait for more to be uploaded if any ever are...

Click to collapse



Funny thing is that it was working on the day I got it. I switched it off for the night and in the morning it was like now.


----------



## psiphi (Sep 28, 2016)

Send it back then, or just order one on eBay for $10.  It will be the 32 meg model, but will work at least...

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## csoola (Sep 28, 2016)

psiphi said:


> Send it back then, or just order one on eBay for $10.  It will be the 32 meg model, but will work at least...
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I will buy the "original" DZ09 sooner or later. I just try to fix this one until I get it.


----------



## T3mmi3 (Sep 29, 2016)

*halp plz*

After following the directions on the Gizmodo advises video about making a back up of the os on the watch, i got to the part where he said to do a read back, i keep getting the message, "cannot pass bootrom start command! possibly target power up too early" and i dont know what to do, can anyone help?

thanks


----------



## psiphi (Sep 29, 2016)

T3mmi3 said:


> After following the directions on the Gizmodo advises video about making a back up of the os on the watch, i got to the part where he said to do a read back, i keep getting the message, "cannot pass bootrom start command! possibly target power up too early" and i dont know what to do, can anyone help?
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse



Watch should be OFF when you back it up or flash it.  

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 06:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:56 AM ----------




csoola said:


> I will buy the "original" DZ09 sooner or later. I just try to fix this one until I get it.

Click to collapse



Don't wait too long if you are in US.  Starting Jan 2017, you won't be able to use the built-in SIM based data features as the cell companies are going to stop supporting 2g data, which is what these watches use.



T3mmi3 said:


> After following the directions on the Gizmodo advises video about making a back up of the os on the watch, i got to the part where he said to do a read back, i keep getting the message, "cannot pass bootrom start command! possibly target power up too early" and i dont know what to do, can anyone help?
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse




Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## csoola (Sep 29, 2016)

psiphi said:


> Watch should be OFF when you back it up or flash it.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank's for the advice, I'm from Hungary, but I don't use the SIM features, I want it to support my phone.


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 30, 2016)

Can't find display settings on my dz09 smartwatch.plezz help.


----------



## jsmith12 (Sep 30, 2016)

Does anyone have the firmware that has a full sized keyboard for messaging. The one I have now is alpha - numerical and there is no option to change the keyboard style.


----------



## Lellesunk (Sep 30, 2016)

Hi! My watch cannot find the phone using that anti lost function... Why?


----------



## ShaileshMJ (Oct 1, 2016)

*Hi I have a problem*



Golem_ said:


> Rosario55 said:
> 
> 
> > man, why are you asking me??? they say the processor is mtk6260A - but a mtk6260 cannot work with a NOR small like 32Mb - most probably this watch has a 6261D or 6261DA - as about the NOR they are not lying - is 32Mb - if you'd ask me I would pay $6 dollars more for a original one - I like to change watch skins and theme backgrouds, swiping menu and videoplayer and. . . and. . . and. . .
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Morrpheus (Oct 1, 2016)

Hi, 
I succesfully flashed ROM SILVER on my MTK6261 DZ09. But how to change the clock face, as I dont see the file ROM in this firmware where the GIF's are imported to. 
Please help how I can change the clock face in this firmware, only have the files:
- EXT_BOOTLOADER
- FILE_01_mtk
- FILE_02_mtk
- INT_BOOTLOADER

Thanks!


----------



## Fez69 (Oct 1, 2016)

PsiPhi's Silver ROM is my original, deleted firmware. I have looked for it for ages. Thanks.
Ok. There is Connectivity menu in this ROM but the browser is missing. The download function doesn't work.

Has anybody ever seen working internet connection on the clone, MT6261 version?


----------



## Genzedo (Oct 2, 2016)

Fez69 said:


> Ok. There is Connectivity menu in this ROM but the browser is missing. The download function doesn't work.
> 
> Has anybody ever seen working internet connection on the clone, MT6261 version?

Click to collapse



I did it on my DZ09 mtk6261 and the browser works good, can open google and fb.
Have you tried to set the APN?

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fez69 (Oct 2, 2016)

Genzedo said:


> I did it on my DZ09 mtk6261 and the browser works good, can open google and fb.
> Have you tried to set the APN?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Yes, I have tried a lot of different setting (2G/3G) without any result. Browser has not been installed into this firmware. When I try to install it the watch says : "Library update..." but  does not do anything else.
I have installed other firmwares also, but they did not contain connectivity menu. This is a poor, 32 MB / 32 MB version.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2016)

guys  in my watch the whatsapp is not opening i had inserted sim


----------



## acidface (Oct 3, 2016)

Hello!

I live in Austria and i have bought the follow Smartwatch::

SMARTWATCH W3    DZ09

Version
K91D-DZ09-TN-DC3A01-ZH-V02.19

Branch
11C
UMEOX61D_BT_11C

Build_NO

Build Time
2016/08/09 12:53

MRE Version 3100
HAL_VERNO

i have put a three (Drei) Provider SIM Card in it and then i will install the browser or whatsapp or something else! under connectivity i have add the APN drei.at. but whenn i klick browser then nothing happend! i only see update library... on the Screen!  so can there be a Problem with the mobile Network?

thx


----------



## psiphi (Oct 3, 2016)

I think the 32 meg clones don't support sim based data the way they should.  At best, they seem to be trying to connect to a proxy that they can't get to, based on what I can tell.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkusOSx (Oct 3, 2016)

does anyone got original firmware from Winbond SF_W25Q32JV ??


----------



## acidface (Oct 3, 2016)

and so there is no way to send or receive data over the mobile network?


----------



## Genzedo (Oct 3, 2016)

This is strange :s
Because my DZ09 (clone with psiphi silver ROM) could download the browser (showing progress bar) and then open google/fb normally

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## valimaties (Oct 3, 2016)

acidface said:


> Hello!
> 
> I live in Austria and i have bought the follow Smartwatch::
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi ...
AcidFace, can you make a ReadBack from your device and put here the file?
Thanks.


----------



## psiphi (Oct 3, 2016)

Genzedo said:


> This is strange :s
> Because my DZ09 (clone with psiphi silver ROM) could download the browser (showing progress bar) and then open google/fb normally
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Must be the SIMs or the carrier networks we are using then...  

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## acidface (Oct 4, 2016)

valimaties said:


> Hi ...
> AcidFace, can you make a ReadBack from your device and put here the file?
> Thanks.

Click to collapse




ok, but how to make a readback? i am a newbie with base technical knowhow and not a prof !!!


----------



## valimaties (Oct 4, 2016)

acidface said:


> ok, but how to make a readback? i am a newbie with base technical knowhow and not a prof !!!

Click to collapse



Look here acidface : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8130czJGqdA


----------



## Fez69 (Oct 4, 2016)

Genzedo said:


> This is strange :s
> Because my DZ09 (clone with psiphi silver ROM) could download the browser (showing progress bar) and then open google/fb normally
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Did you choose HTTP connection type in the advanced settings?


----------



## Genzedo (Oct 4, 2016)

Fez69 said:


> Did you choose HTTP connection type in the advanced settings?

Click to collapse



Well, HTTP connection type works

Sorry for blurry photos









Here is fb and google on DZ09









Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## hovensy (Oct 6, 2016)

*Dz09 clone*

Hi everyone.
Is there a way to check if the dz09 is a legit or a clone. Saw the codes but I don't know where to check.. thanks


----------



## psiphi (Oct 6, 2016)

hovensy said:


> Hi everyone.
> Is there a way to check if the dz09 is a legit or a clone. Saw the codes but I don't know where to check.. thanks

Click to collapse



In a general way, if it is a black motherboard and has 128 m and is older and you paid more than $40 its likely real.  If you just bought it for 10 or has less memory or has a blue motherboard it is probably a clone.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## hovensy (Oct 6, 2016)

Heres my pic for 2 watches.. hope you could help me what to buy.. sorry for the blurry pics


----------



## Acknow (Oct 7, 2016)

*new watch*

hi,
I become today my DZ09.  It is possible to play Google maps on the watch for navigation? Witch program from the Android Playstore must I load to connect the Watch witch my Handy?
Thanks a  lot


----------



## psiphi (Oct 7, 2016)

Acknow said:


> hi,
> I become today my DZ09.  It is possible to play Google maps on the watch for navigation? Witch program from the Android Playstore must I load to connect the Watch witch my Handy?
> Thanks a  lot

Click to collapse



Not possible on this watch


Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## kal888 (Oct 8, 2016)

Hi guys. I want to give you some news...on Gearbest.com you can buy this watch http://www.gearbest.com/smart-watch-phone/pp_411172.html that basically is a dz09 but with android! And higher specs, such as a dual core cpu and 512mb ram! It's a really good price!


----------



## psiphi (Oct 8, 2016)

kal888 said:


> Hi guys. I want to give you some news...on Gearbest.com you can buy this watch http://www.gearbest.com/smart-watch-phone/pp_411172.html that basically is a dz09 but with android! And higher specs, such as a dual core cpu and 512mb ram! It's a really good price!

Click to collapse



Please write a review here after you get it.  GearBest doesn't vet their products very well so I will let others try them out first.

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## kal888 (Oct 8, 2016)

psiphi said:


> Please write a review here after you get it.  GearBest doesn't vet their products very well so I will let others try them out first.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Of course mate! It should be here in 7/10 days...I will review it for you then!


----------



## rfg13 (Oct 8, 2016)

*help required to unbrick the watch*

the watch has been used for a couple of weeks and then it stopped turning on.  the battery can be recharged fully.  Is there a way to  unbrick it?:crying:


----------



## psiphi (Oct 8, 2016)

rfg13 said:


> the watch has been used for a couple of weeks and then it stopped turning on.  the battery can be recharged fully.  Is there a way to  unbrick it?:crying:

Click to collapse



Take battery out and put it back in. 

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fez69 (Oct 8, 2016)

kal888 said:


> Of course mate! It should be here in 7/10 days...I will review it for you then!

Click to collapse



Nice. But these pictures are 3D rendered graphics : )


----------



## kal888 (Oct 8, 2016)

Fez69 said:


> Nice. But these pictures are 3D rendered graphics : )

Click to collapse



they are indeed...but the watch itself exist and it looks so good! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdPn3Vcpkm4


----------



## rfg13 (Oct 9, 2016)

psiphi said:


> Take battery out and put it back in.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I've tried it several times and it doesn't work.  thanks for your advice.


----------



## psiphi (Oct 9, 2016)

rfg13 said:


> I've tried it several times and it doesn't work.  thanks for your advice.

Click to collapse



Do you have a backup of your flash?  After putting the battery back in try flashing it back right away to your original firmware.

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## rfg13 (Oct 9, 2016)

psiphi said:


> Do you have a backup of your flash?  After putting the battery back in try flashing it back right away to your original firmware.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



unfortunately i didn't do a backup.


----------



## psiphi (Oct 9, 2016)

rfg13 said:


> unfortunately i didn't do a backup.

Click to collapse



Re flash whatever you used before then.  If it flashes, but the watch still does not turn on, take out battery, put it back in, and try a different firmware.  If it hangs on flashing, either you are doing it wrong or hardware of watch is defective.  If you have NEVER flashed, the hardware is bad and you should send it back.

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## che94 (Oct 11, 2016)

*change watch face DZ09*

Good morning foremost sorry for my English translation done with google.
I am writing you because having a dz09 I tried to watch face changed following the tutorial. But the problem is that when I load the mtk 01 file, with MTK RES I did not watch the face in the file I have only the boot logo (smartwatch). Safeguarding my Rom was made with flash tool and can restore without problem. I would have liked a change clocks. Thank you for your help
Ps: in my backup I don't have file (rom) only Mtk 1 Mtk 2, EXT Boot and INT Boot  and config mtk cfg


----------



## Golem_ (Oct 11, 2016)

che94 said:


> Good morning foremost sorry for my English translation done with google.
> I am writing you because having a dz09 I tried to watch face changed following the tutorial. But the problem is that when I load the mtk 01 file, with MTK RES I did not watch the face in the file I have only the boot logo (smartwatch). Safeguarding my Rom was made with flash tool and can restore without problem. I would have liked a change clocks. Thank you for your help
> Ps: in my backup I don't have file (rom) only Mtk 1 Mtk 2, EXT Boot and INT Boot  and config mtk cfg

Click to collapse



what is the size of Mtk 1 Mtk 2 files?


----------



## che94 (Oct 11, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> what is the size of Mtk 1 Mtk 2 files?

Click to collapse



File Mtk 1 =1068 ko
file Mtk 2= 2521 ko


----------



## Golem_ (Oct 11, 2016)

che94 said:


> File Mtk 1 =1068 ko
> file Mtk 2= 2521 ko

Click to collapse



Unfortunately your watch is just a clone - impossible to change watchfaces


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## che94 (Oct 11, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Unfortunately your watch is just a clone - impossible to change watchfaces

Click to collapse



Thank you for answer, I can change the rom?


----------



## psiphi (Oct 11, 2016)

che94 said:


> Thank you for answer, I can change the rom?

Click to collapse



You can use Roms from other clones that have compatible hardware, but none of them will be customizable.  

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## che94 (Oct 11, 2016)

psiphi said:


> You can use Roms from other clones that have compatible hardware, but none of them will be customizable.
> 
> thank you for your answer where can I find it

Click to collapse


----------



## Golem_ (Oct 11, 2016)

che94 said:


> psiphi said:
> 
> 
> > You can use Roms from other clones that have compatible hardware, but none of them will be customizable.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## che94 (Oct 11, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> che94 said:
> 
> 
> > check here, you can try anything of 32Mb flash (4 MB) - how can you know? if full firmware kit has less than 4MB then you can try
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## toffeefee (Oct 11, 2016)

Hi, is there any help?
I tried all the 32mb Firmware for my 6261 dz09 clone.
None of all works for me.
The one from "links" works fine but the Display is moved up (Pixel stripe at the bottom)
The one from "polis4" fits the Screen but touch do not work
Anyone have an idea????
Thank you very much


----------



## Golem_ (Oct 11, 2016)

che94 said:


> Golem_ said:
> 
> 
> > ok Thanks for all,you have a link for the firmware?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## che94 (Oct 11, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> che94 said:
> 
> 
> > http://forum.xda-developers.com/smartwatch/other-smartwatches/mtk6260-firmwares-t3306203
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## toffeefee (Oct 11, 2016)

thanks Golem for your answer, but i definetly have tried all of the 32mb roms, None of them works fine.
My original Rom (that i dont have backed up) had no german language and only three watch faces in black colour
These are the specs i had read out before i have done the fatal Flash:
LD991A_JSD_CAM3a01_SS7789_9304_LANGA_V1.6
[BRANCH]
11CW1352MP
MTK61D_BTDIALER_11C


----------



## Golem_ (Oct 11, 2016)

che94 said:


> Golem_ said:
> 
> 
> > che94 said:
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## che94 (Oct 12, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> che94 said:
> 
> 
> > Golem_ said:
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Negrutraian (Oct 12, 2016)

I flashed my DZ09 but now the image in the screen is a little bit upper. now no matter what firmware I flash the screen is having the same problem. How can I recalibrate my screen if I don't have the backup data anymore? Thanks.


----------



## dz.smilga (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi, does someone know about DZ09 version 2.1 with Facebook, Twitter ... ? I mean where i can download it for flashing


----------



## Golem_ (Oct 13, 2016)

dz.smilga said:


> Hi, does someone know about DZ09 version 2.1 with Facebook, Twitter ... ? I mean where i can download it for flashing

Click to collapse



do first a readback dump and then check yourself in collection


----------



## ftechno (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi friends, i have a problem with this smartwatch after android robot logo,the  smartwatch is on but display go black 
any fix or solution please ??


----------



## DJman230 (Oct 16, 2016)

Hello all,

I have read some comments but I haven't understand. Does the facebook app works with a sim?

Thank you


----------



## afff (Oct 16, 2016)

Hello!

I have a DZ09. But problem is that bluetooth wont reconnect automatically?

When i am moving away with my dz09 about 30 seconds and then come back to my sony xperia z1 compact, then it connects automatically. But when i am away  about 5 minutes? Then i have to press reconnect. Is it phone or watch problem? Maybe i have to change some settings in phone or something?


----------



## psiphi (Oct 16, 2016)

DJman230 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have read some comments but I haven't understand. Does the facebook app works with a sim?
> 
> Thank you

Click to collapse



If you have a SIM card that works with the watch including a data plan, then yes, the Facebook app (and other data apps) work.  In reality, it is harder than it should be to get working because:
o Not all the ROMs include APN setup area to setup data area of SIM
o Many cell carriers have stopped or are stopping support for 2g data
o Some of the (32meg) ROMs are missing apps or they are defective.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 10:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:45 AM ----------




afff said:


> Hello!
> 
> I have a DZ09. But problem is that bluetooth wont reconnect automatically?
> 
> When i am moving away with my dz09 about 30 seconds and then come back to my sony xperia z1 compact, then it connects automatically. But when i am away  about 5 minutes? Then i have to press reconnect. Is it phone or watch problem? Maybe i have to change some settings in phone or something?

Click to collapse



Make sure your watch is set to be Visible in the bluetooth area of the watch.  Make sure the watch is set to Autoreconnect in the bluetooth area of the phone.  Make sure the BTNotifications (or Smartwatch app) is running.   if it contiunes to not reconnect, you probably need to use a different btnotifications app on the phone.   Uninstall the old one, reboot the phone , install the new one, reboot the phone again, and start the app.   Also remember to start the app anytime you reboot the phone.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## afff (Oct 16, 2016)

psiphi said:


> Make sure your watch is set to be Visible in the bluetooth area of the watch.  Make sure the watch is set to Autoreconnect in the bluetooth area of the phone.  Make sure the BTNotifications (or Smartwatch app) is running.   if it contiunes to not reconnect, you probably need to use a different btnotifications app on the phone.   Uninstall the old one, reboot the phone , install the new one, reboot the phone again, and start the app.   Also remember to start the app anytime you reboot the phone.

Click to collapse



Thanks for answering!

But i tried..well, i moved my watch about 20meters from me. Then i saw that bluetooth in watch is disconnected - okay.  Then i moved watch near back to my sony xperia z1 and nothing happend. Then i pressed power button on mobile phone and entered password - screen lock - then watch connected automatically. 
What i have to do when mobilephone goes to screenlock..and bluetooth connection not disconnects?

Device security-trusted device ->also added my watch there..


----------



## psiphi (Oct 16, 2016)

afff said:


> Thanks for answering!
> 
> But i tried..well, i moved my watch about 20meters from me. Then i saw that bluetooth in watch is disconnected - okay.  Then i moved watch near back to my sony xperia z1 and nothing happend. Then i pressed power button on mobile phone and entered password - screen lock - then watch connected automatically.
> What i have to do when mobilephone goes to screenlock..and bluetooth connection not disconnects?
> ...

Click to collapse



Let's try a test.  If you pair a Bluetooth speaker to your phone, does it have the same behavior?  If so it's your phone.

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## miket007 (Oct 23, 2016)

Need some help...

Bought what should be a DZ09...it has worked fine..no issues. 

I decided to update the firmware without a readback and updated it with a firmware file that killed my touchscreen.

I am trying to locate a firmware file that will work on this smart watch. Can anyone point me in a direction? I have attached a screenshot of the Flashtool results.


----------



## zografos (Oct 25, 2016)

Hello to all.

My DZ09, purchased $10 from ebay seems to be a clone. I tried to update it to a firmware containing the Greek language, with no success ...

Anyhow, I tried ALL firmwares available in "DZ09 - unusual 32Mb NOR/mtk6261D" but most of them had wrong display ...
The only ones that work with my clone are:
XDA DZ09 32Mb khivrajj
XDA DZ09_MT6261_32MB_NOR_2nd_ChrisTopf
4PDA DZ09 32Mb from Link.s
4PDA DZ09 mtk6261 32Mb from alexxalex

but with all of them I have NO touch Screen. Only in the first one, the Touch Screen works, but it is somehow scrambled ...

Can anyone help ??????? What should I do ? Is there an other firmware I could try ?

Thank you !


----------



## psiphi (Oct 25, 2016)

zografos said:


> Hello to all.
> 
> My DA09, purchased $10 from ebay seems to be a clone. I tried to update it to a firmware containing the Greek language, with no success ...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Buy another watch, or wait for someone to upload a new firmware.  If you made a backup, restore it and sell it giving details the original vendor omitted.

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## zografos (Oct 28, 2016)

My model is: LD991A_YX_S1_SS7789cpt_9304_CAM3A01_LANGA_V3.2
can anyone with the same model help me by sending a firmware file ?


----------



## Golem_ (Oct 28, 2016)

zografos said:


> My model is: LD991A_YX_S1_SS7789cpt_9304_CAM3A01_LANGA_V3.2
> can anyone with the same model help me by sending a firmware file ?

Click to collapse



did you check the firmware collection?


----------



## zografos (Oct 28, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> did you check the firmware collection?

Click to collapse



I tried ALL firmwares available in "DZ09 - unusual 32Mb NOR/mtk6261D" but most of them had wrong display ...
The only ones that work with my clone are:
XDA DZ09 32Mb khivrajj
XDA DZ09_MT6261_32MB_NOR_2nd_ChrisTopf
4PDA DZ09 32Mb from Link.s
4PDA DZ09 mtk6261 32Mb from alexxalex

but the have NO Touch Screen !!!


----------



## JLETS (Oct 29, 2016)

*DZ09 MT6261_S0000 32mb*

i got the watch earlier this month and has production date of September 2016 but the firmware looks a bit old and has less functionality. i noticed i cannot change watch faces using MT Res editor but was wondering if there is any software i can use to directly edit the firmware code? i tried flashing many 32mb roms but the touch screen becomes inverted especially with firmware of GT08. is it possible to edit code to flip the touch screen? will performing a complete format using flashtool solve inverted touch issue?


----------



## Golem_ (Oct 29, 2016)

JLETS said:


> i got the watch earlier this month and has production date of September 2016 but the firmware looks a bit old and has less functionality. i noticed i cannot change watch faces using MT Res editor but was wondering if there is any software i can use to directly edit the firmware code? i tried flashing many 32mb roms but the touch screen becomes inverted especially with firmware of GT08. is it possible to edit code to flip the touch screen? will performing a complete format using flashtool solve inverted touch issue?

Click to collapse



All firmwares and OS are proprietary mediatek code - therefore untouchable. . . 
There is a piece of software created in order to make deep changes - unfortunately there is no guide and I have no knowledge to share with you about - check the link below

http://forum.xda-developers.com/sma...owerful-engineering-tool-watch-phone-t3305618

-


----------



## JLETS (Oct 29, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> All firmwares and OS are proprietary mediatek code - therefore untouchable. . .
> There is a piece of software created in order to make deep changes - unfortunately there is no guide and I have no knowledge to share with you about - check the link below
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/sma...owerful-engineering-tool-watch-phone-t3305618
> ...

Click to collapse




thanks, i'll check it out. do you know of any apps this system support? i download some vxp apps but they are not recognized and are unsupported.


----------



## Golem_ (Oct 29, 2016)

JLETS said:


> thanks, i'll check it out. do you know of any apps this system support? i download some vxp apps but they are not recognized and are unsupported.

Click to collapse



those apps are created decades ago for nokia which for a period used mtk systems - flash tool itself has origins in those times - now the systems are sealed up, everything is proprietary and no one is able to compile vxp format


----------



## JLETS (Oct 29, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> those apps are created decades ago for nokia which for a period used mtk systems - flash tool itself has origins in those times - now the systems are sealed up, everything is proprietary and no one is able to compile vxp format

Click to collapse



i tried the maui software, and its complicated. do u know other apps for old nokia phones either than vxp, java, and jad?


----------



## vargaj (Oct 31, 2016)

Hello, I would like a little help from me is a DZ09 mtk6261D and want to watch it in Hungarian language that could constitute this set.
The answers thank you.


----------



## zografos (Oct 31, 2016)

vargaj said:


> Hello, I would like a little help from me is a DZ09 mtk6261D and want to watch it in Hungarian language that could constitute this set.
> The answers thank you.

Click to collapse



Could you please upload your current firmware ? I would like to test it in my DZ09 mtk61D ...

Thank you.


----------



## vargaj (Nov 1, 2016)

*dz09 mtk6261D*

The first firmware which I have mentioned in my class because I like it.

-XDA DZ09 1 firmware from darenhawk


----------



## M3ntoR (Nov 1, 2016)

Hey guys, I have this watch is there any info of how to install update? From where take it etc?

Wysłane z mojego oneplus2 przy użyciu Tapatalka

---------- Post added at 06:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:28 PM ----------

One more...is there a way to light up the screen with palm move?

Wysłane z mojego oneplus2 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Okamensky (Nov 3, 2016)

khusaini said:


> good day to all. i keep receiving these error while connecting my watch to the flash tool.  please kindly guide me on how to solve this problem. am i doing anything wrong. i followed all the instruction and using the files and flash tool that mr golem provided. tq guys.....
> _______________________________________________________________
> 
> FLASHTOOL  ERROR : S DL MAUI FLASH ID NOT MATCHED WITH TARGET (5095)
> ...

Click to collapse





Golem_ said:


> Please send me the ROM dump (the backUP you made), I'll cook from it a full firmware and we'll see if is doing same s . . . t with its own one
> 
> update: check PM

Click to collapse



Hi there. I am having the same problem with my DZ09 watch. I tried several versions of the firmware, even tried different firmware. And all the time 5095 error. Please have you been able to figure out the solution for this error?


----------



## s12345s (Nov 3, 2016)

*romdz09 program*

A little care of the insides  firmware file ROM. Written in java programmu- pulls out a bunch of icons from it. You can change them.
You can change the text. On the firmware NX9_61D_240_V2_1_ZSX_DZ09_32_T3_L3_C4_G4_B_160512 finds fonts.
All this applies to the DZ09 percent for 6261. 6260 I saw - the resource is, but I sew 6261. Therefore they can not. If someone Experiment ...
Jar file link is to 4pda. I do'nt  know upload to xda
I can not put url so remove spaces from this
http       ://4pda.ru/forum/dl/post/9018059/romdz09.jar


java placed from java.com

manual for easy start
1. Set java, if no
2. run the program - click on it
3. button 'new' find your ROM.
4. button 'extract'  unpacks ROM.
5. The next 'get pictures' - A new window will appear. There appeared fingering of the ROM, see the different resources.
----- All buttons have hints --- hint--  go to the button and its description will appear .....


----------



## RafieMY (Nov 3, 2016)

*Dz09 - mtk61d*



zografos said:


> My model is: LD991A_YX_S1_SS7789cpt_9304_CAM3A01_LANGA_V3.2
> can anyone with the same model help me by sending a firmware file ?

Click to collapse



Ur model same as me, and my DZ09 are still ok.. but One thing... i dont ever try to get the firmware. The browser are force redirecting to Baidu.com (chinese), "whatsapp, facebook & twitter" just wanna say... lol.. they are fake. No video player :'(  but still, the audio player are awesome. To be able to surf internet by browser, set up ur "Data account" first, u'll find the APN from the ISP (thats all, others let it blank)~Save. Wish the wallpaper & clock theme can be change.. but no doubt its CHEAP . 






Contact by email ([email protected]) for the firmware


----------



## zografos (Nov 3, 2016)

RafieMY said:


> Ur model same as me, and my DZ09 are still ok.. but One thing... i dont ever try to get the firmware. The browser are force redirecting to Baidu.com (chinese), "whatsapp, facebook & twitter" just wanna say... lol.. they are fake. No video player :'(  but still, the audio player are awesome. To be able to surf internet by browser, set up ur "Data account" first, u'll find the APN from the ISP (thats all, others let it blank)~Save. Wish the wallpaper & clock theme can be change.. but no doubt its CHEAP .
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've sent you an email. Thanks in advance !


----------



## JLETS (Nov 3, 2016)

*DZ09 MT6261 games & app*

hi.
through my investigation into the type of apps the watch supports since it does not load the ".vxp" apps, i found out that from its app store, it downloads apps  in ".pkg" format and places them in temp folder before it unpacks it into a game/app specific folder during installation.

does anyone know where i can source ".pkg" apps especially document readers, facebook and stop watch.


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## Jack01234 (Nov 4, 2016)

*Firmware Please*



RafieMY said:


> Ur model same as me, and my DZ09 are still ok.. but One thing... i dont ever try to get the firmware. The browser are force redirecting to Baidu.com (chinese), "whatsapp, facebook & twitter" just wanna say... lol.. they are fake. No video player :'(  but still, the audio player are awesome. To be able to surf internet by browser, set up ur "Data account" first, u'll find the APN from the ISP (thats all, others let it blank)~Save. Wish the wallpaper & clock theme can be change.. but no doubt its CHEAP .
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello, I have the same model of clock that uses the same firmware, but you install another and do not support the original: /, I could send the firmware, in advance, thank you very much, excuse my English, my language is Spanish

---------- Post added at 05:06 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:56 PM ----------




zografos said:


> I've sent you an email. Thanks in advance !

Click to collapse



hello, I have the same smartwatch, firmware and can not find it anywhere, you could send me the firmware, thank you very much.


----------



## RafieMY (Nov 4, 2016)

Jack01234 said:


> Hello, I have the same model of clock that uses the same firmware, but you install another and do not support the original: /, I could send the firmware, in advance, thank you very much, excuse my English, my language is Spanish

Click to collapse



No, its Stock firmware (manufactory) :good: . I am just wanna know if someone had the newest version firmware officially. Let me know :highfive: if you able to install apps in the DZ09 (especially Whatsapp & Video player) or you had (.vxp) 240×240


----------



## psiphi (Nov 4, 2016)

Newer firmware does not mean better for this watch.  Every new version has been hacked to work on slightly different hardware and cell networks.  This has led to more instability and even the breaking of some features as more and more hacks get added.      Most folks now have a clone of a clone of a clone of another clone.  None of the clones are official and none of the firmwares are either.   Once you find a firmware that works, it's not likely you are going to find anything better unless it's just cosmetic.

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## aghex2010 (Nov 4, 2016)

Hello !
I have a problem and its very important from me, because i need it very very much...
When i answer the sound it comes from the watch, i dont want that at all. What can i do ?


----------



## JLETS (Nov 4, 2016)

aghex2010 said:


> Hello !
> I have a problem and its very important from me, because i need it very very much...
> When i answer the sound it comes from the watch, i don't want that at all. What can i do ?

Click to collapse



NOTE: this will only work depending on android version and phone capabilities.
 if the call is coming from phone, you can just disable Bluetooth call audio in Bluetooth settings under the paired device (DZ09). this will be under "use this device for: " . in some, its a box which u un-check. this might also require u to disconnect Bluetooth audio too.

if the call is coming from the sim in the watch, then there is nothing u can do.


----------



## RafieMY (Nov 5, 2016)

Thx for he information, i agree with that, theirs alot cloned products made in China, and mostly are similar from the exterior look but who knows wats inside. If u make backup of ur firmware, it was life-saving :good:  when bricked due to usage of mods. Just wanna know if the DZ09 able to install apps(.vxp)  . Let me know, thx


----------



## vargaj (Nov 5, 2016)

Hi I have a watch-type dz mtk6261DA I would not editbut I can not undo it because I wanted to be in the Hungarian language, I would like to ask for your help.


----------



## JLETS (Nov 5, 2016)

RafieMY said:


> Thx for he information, i agree with that, theirs alot cloned products made in China, and mostly are similar from the exterior look but who knows wats inside. If u make backup of ur firmware, it was life-saving :good:  when bricked due to usage of mods. Just wanna know if the DZ09 able to install apps(.vxp)  . Let me know, thx

Click to collapse



it depends on whether the DZ09 is a clone or original and its version. but so far, the vxp files are not recognized by the DZ09 devices ive tried. what ive noticed is thar the app store downloads apps in .pkg format which it unpacks during install


----------



## Mirco17 (Nov 7, 2016)

*Hallo Hello*

Ich brauche eure hilfe und zwar habe ich eine Smartwatch DZ09 wollte eine neue Firmware Flaschen nur irgendwie komme ich hier nicht weiter es kommen andauernd beim Flashprogramm Fehler ewentuell kann mir jemand hier helfen ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn das in deutsch gehen würde weil mein englisch ist sehr eingeschränkt auf Google Übersetzeter 
nx_v2_1_lq_tdw_128m_64_t1_l3_c4_g4_f_20160323

branch 
11cw1352mp
gplus61a_11c_nx9
build: build_no

Build time
2016/03/03 11:20

mre version 3100
hal_verno: 


I need your help and although I have wanted DZ09 a smartwatch a new firmware bottles only somehow I come here not occur continuously in Flash bug ewentuell can someone here help I would be very happy if that would go in German because my English is very limited on Google Übersetzeter

nx_v2_1_lq_tdw_128m_64_t1_l3_c4_g4_f_20160323

branch 
11cw1352mp
gplus61a_11c_nx9
build: build_no

Build time
2016/03/03 11:20

mre version 3100
hal_verno: 

Grß Mirco


----------



## S3-Neo (Nov 8, 2016)

Hi Golem_
please, can you tell me some if this is a clone or a real one DZ09?
The ´result of *#8375# is:

LD991A_FJY_SW_S1_CAM3a01_LX7789_9304_LANGA_V2.2
[BRANCH]:
11CW1352MP 
MTK61D_BTDIALER_11C
BUILD:BUILD_NO
SERIAL#:
[BUILD TIME] 2016/08/05 15:52
[MRE VERSION] - 266916376       (any time I call the *#8375#, the last 5 digits of this number change like 266917176)
HAL_VERNO:

Thank you already very much


----------



## invasion13 (Nov 8, 2016)

JLETS said:


> it depends on whether the DZ09 is a clone or original and its version. but so far, the vxp files are not recognized by the DZ09 devices ive tried. what ive noticed is thar the app store downloads apps in .pkg format which it unpacks during install

Click to collapse



hi, could you confirm you have an apps store for your Dz09, could you please provide the link and is there a special way/tutorial to install these apps?
therefore i am look for an azerty/qwerty keyboard if it exists rather the old system with keys numbers 1/ABC 2/DEF i hate that one
thanks in advance

*replied in another thread
"ON MY STOCK ROM YES I DO HAVE AN APP STORE ACCESSiBLe THROUGH DIALING *#00000000# . this is not supported on other roms."*


----------



## JLETS (Nov 9, 2016)

invasion13 said:


> hi, could you confirm you have an apps store for your Dz09, could you please provide the link and is there a special way/tutorial to install these apps?
> therefore i am look for an azerty/qwerty keyboard if it exists rather the old system with keys numbers 1/ABC 2/DEF i hate that one
> thanks in advance

Click to collapse



ON MY STOCK ROM YES I DO HAVE AN APP STORE ACCESSiBLe THROUGH DIALING *#00000000# . this is not supported on other roms.


----------



## Golem_ (Nov 9, 2016)

S3-Neo said:


> Hi Golem_
> please, can you tell me some if this is a clone or a real one DZ09?
> The ´result of *#8375# is:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi there, unfortunately it is a clone


----------



## S3-Neo (Nov 9, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Hi there, unfortunately it is a clone

Click to collapse



Where you can see this?

Thank you anyway


----------



## Golem_ (Nov 9, 2016)

S3-Neo said:


> Where you can see this?
> 
> Thank you anyway

Click to collapse



11CW1352MP means 6261D 32M/32M
11CW1308MP means 6260D 64M/128M


----------



## zografos (Nov 9, 2016)

S3-Neo said:


> Hi Golem_
> please, can you tell me some if this is a clone or a real one DZ09?
> The ´result of *#8375# is:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi. Can you UpLoad your firmware please ?


----------



## S3-Neo (Nov 9, 2016)

zografos said:


> Hi. Can you UpLoad your firmware please ?

Click to collapse



Oh I'm sorry, I send today already back


----------



## invasion13 (Nov 9, 2016)

JLETS said:


> ON MY STOCK ROM YES I DO HAVE AN APP STORE ACCESSiBLe THROUGH DIALING *#00000000# . this is not supported on other roms.

Click to collapse



thanks
unfortunetaly it appears mine is a 32mb clone


----------



## diego.perez (Nov 11, 2016)

*DZ09 notifications*

Hi. My DZ09 shows only the last notification received in the "Remote Notifier" app, even if I get 10 notifications. It says "1/1". Is that OK? Everything else works fine.
Thanks.


----------



## vargaj (Nov 13, 2016)

Hello, I would like to ask for help from a problem that has me a DZ09 mtk6261D Clon and I want to watch it but I can not find anywhere in the Hungarian language.
Or how edit FILE_02_mtk to choose.
SOS


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## zografos (Nov 13, 2016)

vargaj said:


> Hello, I would like to ask for help from a problem that has me a DZ09 mtk6261D Clon and I want to watch it but I can not find anywhere in the Hungarian language.
> Or how edit FILE_02_mtk to choose.
> SOS

Click to collapse



Can you upload your FirmWare ??


----------



## devilsgarage2k (Nov 14, 2016)

How To Fix This Inverse Color Problem, Only Firmware by livelearn worked on my device, can be found on Google Drive,please help if any solution


----------



## vargaj (Nov 14, 2016)

zografos said:


> Can you upload your FirmWare ??

Click to collapse



Unfortunately I can not upload to this site but google drive firmware is on the side of the person ROM_COFFEE DZ09 6261


----------



## fillipilita (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi guys,
i follow different guide for upgrade the firmware of my dz09 ( if it's not a clone atp!)

Getting started
1. On phone dialer press *#8375#
2. Write down all version summary info and keep it save for future reference
3. Write down your imei number by pressing *#06# and keep it save for imei recovery
Installing Driver
1.On your computer install com port driver for your DZ09 (come with flash tool download above)
2. Open your computer device manager
3. Turn off your DZ09 before connect to the PC via USB cable
4. Connect USB cable
5. Wait till computer installing new com port
6. If it fail to install due to device auto disconnect, disconnect USB cable from device. Run Flashtool.exe
7. Press Download Agent button, and load file MTK_AllInOne_DA.bin
8. Go to Memory Test tab and check RAM test only. Press start
9. Connect USB cable to device and wait till the pc installing the port automatically.
10. After success installing driver Flashtool will test your ram. Wait till circle green popup. Then disconnect your device. This method is used for holding the port while windows working for driver installation. 

in this guide test ram fail,different pc ( windows 10/vista/xp ) see the smart on comX but all stand on 0% waiting
cant download/upload new firmware.
sometime have error on flashtool.
s_brom_download_epp_fail 2036 

*#8375#
[version]
hx_106ka_s1_lang
A
[branch]:
11bw1308mp x9
build : build_no
serial#:
[Build time]
2015/07/04 11:03
[mre version] 
3100
HAL_VERNO:
Motion_sensor:mb
a250_i2c
touch_panel:ctp_hsimobile_mr55_d_emo_bb_ft6206
Camer:gc6123_serial

where am I wrong?

i tried different version of flashtool/driver com but nothing change!

Ty a lot for support


----------



## orgasmxXx (Nov 15, 2016)

*pairing problem*

Hello, I would like to ask for help from a problem that has me a DZ09
why i can't pairing with my xiaomi redmi note 3 pro , miui 7.3 
i try with infinix note 2 , lolipop , it can be paired 
can someone help me with this problem 
thx


----------



## jimcmxda (Nov 15, 2016)

*watch faces*



SkyHusky said:


> How do i put those pictures on the watch? Sorry if i sound stupid i know not much of flashing mediatek devices...

Click to collapse



you could also try niezarmsan.blogspot.ca he describes how to do it.  have not done it myself.

---------- Post added at 06:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 PM ----------




RafieMY said:


> Thx for he information, i agree with that, theirs alot cloned products made in China, and mostly are similar from the exterior look but who knows wats inside. If u make backup of ur firmware, it was life-saving :good:  when bricked due to usage of mods. Just wanna know if the DZ09 able to install apps(.vxp)  . Let me know, thx

Click to collapse



tried some .vxps put in a folder on watch but wont install


----------



## JLETS (Nov 15, 2016)

invasion13 said:


> thanks
> unfortunetaly it appears mine is a 32mb clone

Click to collapse



mine is also a 32mb clone running on MT6262A. the app store is rom dependent as some of the roms i tried dont support the app store


----------



## vargaj (Nov 16, 2016)

*Dz09 mtk6261d*



vargaj said:


> Unfortunately I can not upload to this site but google drive firmware is on the side of the person ROM_COFFEE DZ09 6261

Click to collapse



Unfortunately I still have not got an answer to my problem that it could Magyarized my watch.


----------



## toffeefee (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi together,
finally i have found a matching Firmware for my clone.
It is called: MTK61D_BTDIALER_11C_PCB01_gprs_MT6261_S00. LD991A_YX_S1_SS7789CPT_9304_CAM3A01_LANGA_V3_2.bin
If anyone Need this, please tell me where i can upload, it is really a different Firmware to all that are collected on Google drive!
Fine regards
tom


----------



## zografos (Nov 16, 2016)

toffeefee said:


> Hi together,
> finally i have found a matching Firmware for my clone.
> It is called: MTK61D_BTDIALER_11C_PCB01_gprs_MT6261_S00. LD991A_YX_S1_SS7789CPT_9304_CAM3A01_LANGA_V3_2.bin
> If anyone Need this, please tell me where i can upload, it is really a different Firmware to all that are collected on Google drive!
> ...

Click to collapse



This is the one I need for my watch !!!!!!!!!!
Could you please send it to me ?


----------



## toffeefee (Nov 16, 2016)

i have uploaded it at shareonline : http://www.share-online.biz/dl/2Y99LQGOM1N


----------



## zografos (Nov 16, 2016)

toffeefee said:


> i have uploaded it at shareonline : http://www.share-online.biz/dl/2Y99LQGOM1N

Click to collapse



Thank you very much my friend. This is it ! Finally my Watch is working again !!!!


----------



## fillipilita (Nov 16, 2016)

fillipilita said:


> Hi guys,
> i follow different guide for upgrade the firmware of my dz09 ( if it's not a clone atp!)
> 
> Getting started
> ...

Click to collapse



nobody?


----------



## toffeefee (Nov 17, 2016)

zografos said:


> Thank you very much my friend. This is it ! Finally my Watch is working again !!!!

Click to collapse



Hi my friend, mine too


----------



## Jack01234 (Nov 17, 2016)

toffeefee said:


> Hi my friend, mine too

Click to collapse



Thank you very much friend, I needed it , I was not on this side for this firmware, thanks again.


----------



## vargaj (Nov 18, 2016)

Hello, I would like to ask you a little help from me a DZ09 MTK6261DA Clon-type instrument that I want a Hungarian language but do not know who demolished the two-FILE_02_mtk FILE_01_mtk file to extract the five that could remedy this?
Thank you in advance for your answer.
email: [email protected]


----------



## khusaini (Nov 18, 2016)

*gv18 aplus clone??? help*

Hi guys, i juz bought this GV18. it brings me 1 good news and many bad news. 

good news, it successfully connected to the computer, and able to backup my firmware.  

bad news is, 
1. i can only flash firmware that hv 7mb size (and most of them got 'DEMO' on it or end up making the touchscreen useless) 
2. i cant change my watch face. as the MTKRE cant detect my files in the firmware.
3. all codes EXCEPT *#0000# CANTseems to work. therefore i dont know my others information.

i think that this is juz an aplus clone.( no digital clock). for those who have an aplus 32mb with circle digital watch, please send me ur firmware. any tips and advice is much appreciated.

btw: special hi to golem. he shud be voted as USA president. coz da** he works hard.


----------



## vargaj (Nov 18, 2016)

Help: how to extract these EXT_BOOTLOADER, FILE_01_mtk, FILE_02_mtk, INT_BOOTLOADER


----------



## ofsinreno (Nov 19, 2016)

I apologize if this had been covered,  I searched and didn't see it. I am unable to set a picture as a wallpaper with 9/30/2016 firmware.  How can I fix this? 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLETS (Nov 19, 2016)

ofsinreno said:


> I apologize if this had been covered,  I searched and didn't see it. I am unable to set a picture as a wallpaper with 9/30/2016 firmware.  How can I fix this?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



in settings, go to "settings/phone settings" >> "display" >> "wallpaper": then select "user defined". 
you must have an SD-card inserted for this to work.

ALTERNATIVE:
you can go to file manager, then select the image you want and click options >> set as/use as >> wallpaper.


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## ofsinreno (Nov 19, 2016)

JLETS said:


> in settings, go to "settings/phone settings" >> "display" >> "wallpaper": then select "user defined".
> you must have an SD-card inserted for this to work.

Click to collapse



That portion doesn't exist in my settings. I have settings/phone settings/display/wallpaper/system/static wallpaper/image 1 only. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JLETS (Nov 19, 2016)

ofsinreno said:


> That portion doesn't exist in my settings. I have settings/phone settings/display/wallpaper/system/static wallpaper/image 1 only.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



is that option also not present in file manager when you have opened the image?


----------



## ofsinreno (Nov 19, 2016)

JLETS said:


> is that option also not present in file manager when you have opened the image?

Click to collapse



I have Send and Image Information only. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hussein_Salah (Nov 19, 2016)

*Please help*

Hi all, i have two smartwatch DZ09,with review some posts in this forum  my watchs one is original and one is clone , the clone contain with fake app such as Whatsapp, facebook & tweeter. my question is can and how to install apps in colne specialy video record and player,    where .vxp files not recognized, also the backup of firmware not complete with flash tools ( can not pass bootrom start command ... etc)
*#8375#
LD991A_JMX_SW_S1_CAM3a01_LCD7789_9304_LANGA_V3.6
[BRANCH]
11CW1352MP
MTK61D_BTDIALER_11C
BUILD:BUILD_NO
SERIAL#
[BUILD TIME] 19/07/2016 17:34
[MRE VERSION] 
266919375
HAL_VERNO


----------



## ofsinreno (Nov 20, 2016)

ofsinreno said:


> I have Send and Image Information only.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



My Firware is k91d-dz09-boeips-dc3a01-zh-v4.02-20160930, the build date is 9/30/2016 which means it is a newer version.  Is anyone else running this?
I cannot change the background, I also cannot set the screen to stay on all the time.  
Is there a custom ROM based on the newer firmware that I should flash instead?

Thanks!


----------



## Golem_ (Nov 20, 2016)

ofsinreno said:


> My Firware is k91d-dz09-boeips-dc3a01-zh-v4.02-20160930, the build date is 9/30/2016 which means it is a newer version.  Is anyone else running this?
> I cannot change the background, I also cannot set the screen to stay on all the time.
> Is there a custom ROM based on the newer firmware that I should flash instead?
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



do first *#8375# - let us know the report, just then I can give you an answer


----------



## ofsinreno (Nov 20, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> do first *#8375# - let us know the report, just then I can give you an answer

Click to collapse



[
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I did type *#8375# this is where I found the firmware version. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Golem_ (Nov 20, 2016)

ofsinreno said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your processor is 6261D - 99% probability with 32M
in which case the background cannot be changed - in order to make the screen to keep stay on there are some key AT commands you can give through cable or bluetooth modem

sleep mode
	AT+ESLP = ? ( 1 / 0)
sleep mode back lights
	AT+ ELSM = ? ( 1 / 0)

a small description of how to make a serial connection you find among the steps of the tutorial for doing a readback dump


----------



## JLETS (Nov 20, 2016)

ofsinreno said:


> I have Send and Image Information only.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



the problem is with the rom. try flashing a different rom. 
NB: back-up your imei number and system info before flashing


----------



## vargaj (Nov 22, 2016)

Help: how to extract these EXT_BOOTLOADER, FILE_01_mtk, FILE_02_mtk, INT_BOOTLOADER


----------



## valimaties (Nov 22, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Your processor is 6261D - 99% probability with 32M
> in which case the background cannot be changed - in order to make the screen to keep stay on there are some key AT commands you can give through cable or bluetooth modem
> 
> sleep mode
> ...

Click to collapse



Please make a ReadBack and post it... It seams to be the original project (UMEOX61D) which was mine too, and I forgot to make readback. Now I use Coffee firmware, but sometimes I have to remove battery, because it not longer respond to any touch command.


----------



## AVCampos (Nov 22, 2016)

vargaj said:


> Help: how to extract these EXT_BOOTLOADER, FILE_01_mtk, FILE_02_mtk, INT_BOOTLOADER

Click to collapse



See this.


----------



## Golem_ (Nov 22, 2016)

vargaj said:


> Help: how to extract these EXT_BOOTLOADER, FILE_01_mtk, FILE_02_mtk, INT_BOOTLOADER

Click to collapse



http://forum.xda-developers.com/sma.../readback-extractor-mtk6260-firmware-t3289272


----------



## psiphi (Nov 23, 2016)

Adriel David said:


> I have problem installing apps on my DZ09 I think it is due to fake firmware any ways for  installing original firmware

Click to collapse



No, the fakes don't have the right hardware, or enough RAM.

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## vargaj (Nov 24, 2016)

I would like to ask the help of yourselves, I am a type dz09 mtk6261da really should watch only the Hungarian language al-Mtk_Res V1.3 can not do anything about what would be the solution, thank you in advance for your answers.


----------



## valimaties (Nov 24, 2016)

vargaj said:


> I would like to ask the help of yourselves, I am a type dz09 mtk6261da really should watch only the Hungarian language al-Mtk_Res V1.3 can not do anything about what would be the solution, thank you in advance for your answers.

Click to collapse



MTK6261DA is a clone and you cannot do anything to it.


----------



## aboubakr48 (Nov 24, 2016)

my watsh dead after few days of working 
i can't flash it it shows this message 
*flashtool error s_brom_cmd_startcmd_fail (2005) *
all drivres ok when i plug it it shows tha mtk device inserted
can sommeone help me.


----------



## valimaties (Nov 24, 2016)

aboubakr48 said:


> my watsh dead after few days of working
> i can't flash it it shows this message
> *flashtool error s_brom_cmd_startcmd_fail (2005) *
> all drivres ok when i plug it it shows tha mtk device inserted
> can sommeone help me.

Click to collapse



You don't use the correct FlashTool version. 
Search for FlashTool_v5.1516.00 . Works to me, without that error anymore


----------



## Laudnon (Nov 24, 2016)

*Use of Headset*

*#8375#
NX9..61D..240..V1..8..S GW..DZ09..IPS..32..T3..L3..C4..G4..B..161008
[BRANCH]:
11CW1352MP
GPLUS61A..11C..NX9
BULD: BUILD..NO
SERIAL#:
[BUILD TIME]:
2016/10/08 15:55
[MRE VERSION] 3100
HAL..VERNO

My smart watch works well. I really don't want to change version.
I think it is 32 MB, not 64 or 128. Am I right?
Battery is very good, BT notification app fits excellent with my DZ09.

The only thing I want to make it work is the connection with headset. I'd like to use it for call answer.
Any idea?

Thank you.


----------



## aboubakr48 (Nov 24, 2016)

valimaties said:


> You don't use the correct FlashTool version.
> Search for FlashTool_v5.1516.00 . Works to me, without that error anymore

Click to collapse



thank you for your help .
i tried what you adviced me it flashes and every thin is OK but the watch does not start i tried many versions it says ok after flash but nothing happen.


---------- Post added at 02:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:17 PM ----------




Laudnon said:


> *#8375#
> NX9..61D..240..V1..8..S GW..DZ09..IPS..32..T3..L3..C4..G4..B..161008
> [BRANCH]:
> 11CW1352MP
> ...

Click to collapse



can you provide me a link to the firmware whitch you use.


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## vargaj (Nov 24, 2016)

Hi, I had a question for me is that I can not stand still dz09 mtk6261da Clon I can not change the number of hours that do not cover the language.
Mitt could do about it.
thanks for the reply.


----------



## jimcmxda (Nov 24, 2016)

*calls*



shockazulu said:


> Has anyone been able to insert a sim card and do calls and text without being connected to a regular phone?

Click to collapse



Yes I have on rogers network in vancouver, B.C.


----------



## Firstgentoyota (Nov 24, 2016)

Iam having issues with my watch when I insert my SIM card it shows emergency on the top of screen??? Help and when doing a network search it shows rogers but that's it. Is there a way of unlocking the device?

---------- Post added at 09:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 PM ----------

Hello I just bought the smart watch being told it was unlocked I put my sim in and it says emergency at the top of the screen when performing a network scan it comes up with rogers which is not my carrier how can I fix this issue or how can I unlock the device if it's locked to rogers thanks a lot any info appreciated


----------



## Laudnon (Nov 25, 2016)

Firstgentoyota said:


> Iam having issues with my watch when I insert my SIM card it shows emergency on the top of screen??? Help and when doing a network search it shows rogers but that's it. Is there a way of unlocking the device?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 PM ----------
> 
> Hello I just bought the smart watch being told it was unlocked I put my sim in and it says emergency at the top of the screen when performing a network scan it comes up with rogers which is not my carrier how can I fix this issue or how can I unlock the device if it's locked to rogers thanks a lot any info appreciated

Click to collapse



I'm not sure, but I think it supports only 2G network SIM.


----------



## vargaj (Nov 25, 2016)

Hi, I had a question for me is that I can not stand still dz09 mtk6261da Clon I can not change the number of hours that do not cover the language.
Mitt could do about it.
thanks for the reply.
I still have not received a clear answer to my question.


----------



## psiphi (Nov 25, 2016)

Firstgentoyota said:


> Iam having issues with my watch when I insert my SIM card it shows emergency on the top of screen??? Help and when doing a network search it shows rogers but that's it. Is there a way of unlocking the device?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:38 PM ----------
> 
> Hello I just bought the smart watch being told it was unlocked I put my sim in and it says emergency at the top of the screen when performing a network scan it comes up with rogers which is not my carrier how can I fix this issue or how can I unlock the device if it's locked to rogers thanks a lot any info appreciated

Click to collapse



The watches are not locked in my experience, but they can only see certain frequencies, which your vendor's towers may not support.  If the vendor does not have a roaming agreement with Rogers, but Rogers is the only one supporting the watch's frequencies, what you are seeing is normal.   This is no different than how a cellphone would act.

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## Laudnon (Nov 26, 2016)

aboubakr48 said:


> thank you for your help .
> i tried what you adviced me it flashes and every thin is OK but the watch does not start i tried many versions it says ok after flash but nothing happen.
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I cannot provide  you a link.
This message appears:
"To prevent spam on the XDA forums, ALL new users prevented from posting outside links in their messages. After approximately 10 posts, you will be able to post outside links. Thank you for understanding!"


----------



## jsmith12 (Nov 27, 2016)

Hi, does anyone have a 32mb clone rom that has a full sized keyboard in the messaging app? Any help would be appreciated.

EDIT: I also have a weird issue where I have a headphone icon in the notification bar but there are no headphones plugged in. No audio comes through the watch anymore. Again any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Laudnon (Dec 3, 2016)

jsmith12 said:


> ... EDIT: I also have a weird issue where I have a headphone icon in the notification bar but there are no headphones plugged in. No audio comes through the watch anymore. Again any help will be appreciated.

Click to collapse



In my case the headphone icon means that the smart watch can receive phone calls. If this icon disappear it is only connected with BT Notification, and it receives only notifications, but not calls.
In Bluetooth settings I have the possibility to set audio connection and media connection. If I switch off audio connection, the smart watch cannot receive phone calls.


----------



## jsmith12 (Dec 4, 2016)

Laudnon said:


> In my case the headphone icon means that the smart watch can receive phone calls. If this icon disappear it is only connected with BT Notification, and it receives only notifications, but not calls.
> In Bluetooth settings I have the possibility to set audio connection and media connection. If I switch off audio connection, the smart watch cannot receive phone calls.

Click to collapse



Strange, I hear no media audio from my phone and can't hear any call audio. I receive phone calls fine though.


----------



## Laudnon (Dec 4, 2016)

jsmith12 said:


> Strange, I hear no media audio from my phone and can't hear any call audio. I receive phone calls fine though.

Click to collapse



What does it mean? Do you receive phone calls on your smart watch? Maybe your speaker is broken?


----------



## jsmith12 (Dec 4, 2016)

Laudnon said:


> What does it mean? Do you receive phone calls on your smart watch? Maybe your speaker is broken?

Click to collapse



 Yes I receive phone calls and the weird thing is that I hear sounds for things like the camera snapshot but no notifications ring and their is no call audio. In call if I press the volume icon, sometimes I hear the dial but the headphone icon comes back in a few seconds and then I can't hear anything again. I think it is a software issue but I don't know how to fix it.


----------



## StefanKurt (Dec 4, 2016)

*dz09 problem*

Hi, can someone tell me why i can only see the last notification ? I mean, i get more than 1 notification. But I can see only last one. It's anoying. I had a smartwatch ,same dz09 but an older version it was having the power button on right side. It is a problem with my watch? How can i fix it?


----------



## daves_xperia (Dec 5, 2016)

Apologies if I missed it in the thread but I am having trouble with the "builtin" apps facebook,whatsapp, browser...?
Every time I try and load them I get a message that they are not installed 
Browser
The application has not been installed. Would you like to download and install this application now?

If I choose install it says "Library Update " for awhile and then goes to "Net Error"
I have a valid sim card in there with data enabled.
The funny thing is no matter which one of the apps I choose the top line says "Browser"
I think it is a real DZ09 based  on the back cover and the info from *#9966#*
[version]
nx9_61d_240_v2_1_ZX_DZ09D_ZX_IPS_32_T3_L3_C4_G4_B1_160429
[BRANCH]
11CW1352MP
GPLUS61A_11C_NX9
BUILD:BUILD_NO
SERIAL#: SN001234567
[BUILD TIME] 2016/04/29 10:04
[MRE VERSION] 3100
HAL_VERNO:

Any suggestions on how to get the apps working?
Thanks
Dave
p.s. when I type in *#00000000# I have two have two choices 
Game center
scs Info
When I go to game center I get almost the same message as for the other apps but it says "game center" at the top.


----------



## Adevem (Dec 6, 2016)

refer below >


----------



## Adevem (Dec 6, 2016)

hey there guys, been lurking a bit but still rather new to the smartwatch flash scene despite my experience with my phones.

my watch version info summary is attached.

I believe it's a 32mb clone due to 11CW1352MP with a firmware dated 16/06/2016.
it comes with whatsapp/Facebook and generally works overall. 

some questions:

1. is there any benefits to updating the firmware? and which is best? (aPlus looks nice), or latest firmware [i can't change wallpaper)

2. I know back in 2015 @Golem_ mentioned having a digital clock face is sadly impossible, is this still the case? 

3. for Whatsapp notifications, is it possible to vIew the full message instead of the simplified "3 Messages from WhatsApp"? 
3b. is it possible to change songs with the watch, but with the sound coming out of the PHONE speakers?

4. any feedbacks on the builds you guys flashed over the stock firmware? (what were you running before that?)

thanks all!


----------



## Golem_ (Dec 6, 2016)

Adevem said:


> hey there guys, been lurking a bit but still rather new to the smartwatch flash scene despite my experience with my phones.
> 
> my watch version info summary is attached.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



For clones there are no latest firmware so . . .  no benefits


----------



## Laudnon (Dec 6, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> For clones there are no latest firmware so . . .  no benefits

Click to collapse



Why do you say it is a clone? Is there any official announcement from the company that manufactures these devices?
I think there is DZ09 of 32, 64 and 128 MB
Mine is 32MB and it works very well.


----------



## Adevem (Dec 6, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> For clones there are no latest firmware so . . . no benefits

Click to collapse



hey Golem, thanks. 

any idea if it's possible to view full whatsapp notification instead of the simplified version? 

mind pointing me the direction of the roms compatible with mine, the flash addict in me calls out. :laugh:


----------



## Golem_ (Dec 6, 2016)

Laudnon said:


> Why do you say it is a clone? Is there any official announcement from the company that manufactures these devices?
> I think there is DZ09 of 32, 64 and 128 MB
> Mine is 32MB and it works very well.

Click to collapse



long story short - upon a time, there was a period of beginnings - first bomb on the market - the well known U8 - they had huge ratings and sold in hugely amounts - then, when other watches came up in business the U8 sells decreased to zero - yet the factories had big stocks of hardware components so in few months they figured it out how to adapt the motherboard and so on and to insert it into the new products shells - now all old 6260 of 256 and 128 (64 was released for 2502C processor) - the firmware is totally different - the overall quality is way lower (gsm signal, bluetooth connection etc)


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## Laudnon (Dec 6, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> long story short - upon a time, there was a period of beginnings - first bomb on the market - the well known U8 - they had huge ratings and sold in hugely amounts - then, when other watches came up in business the U8 sells decreased to zero - yet the factories had big stocks of hardware components so in few months they figured it out how to adapt the motherboard and so on and to insert it into the new products shells - now all old 6260 of 256 and 128 (64 was released for 2502C processor) - the firmware is totally different - the overall quality is way lower (gsm signal, bluetooth connection etc)

Click to collapse



I don't know, I suppose you are right.

But I have a very good Bluetooth connection, at least 10m, in all my apartment I never lose the connection. I have not tried the SIM card. But without SIM card I got minimum 3 days and nights of battery life, permanently bluetooth connected.
There are many smartwatches on the market over 250$ with problems and a maximum 3 or 4 m in Bluetooth range.
I also have a vector Luna, more sophisticated and expensive smart watch, but in recent weeks I chose to wear DZ09 - 6261D - 32M.
I'll keep Vector Luna just for special occasions, it looks more a premium watch.


----------



## geo2002 (Dec 7, 2016)

Ca please someone tell me if my dz09 is a clone or an original one ?
The seller has not mentioned what is the ram value for my watch

Thank you.


----------



## arti_joke (Dec 8, 2016)

Ca please someone tell me if my dz09 is a clone or an original one ?
The seller has not mentioned what is the ram value for my watch

Thank you.

[VERSION]
NX9_61D_240_V1_8_G
OSS_SANSUNG_32_T3
_L3_C4_G4_E_TN_16
0824
[BRANCH]
11CW1352MP
GPLUS61A_11C_NX9
BUILD:BUILD_NO
SERIAL#:
[BUILD TIME]
2016/08/24 17:42
[MRE VERSION] 3100
HAL_VERNO:
*#00000000#*
MTK Soft Ver:0x1308
MTK HW Ver:Unknown
Ver:0x74
UsrId:0
Os:MTK52D
OsVern:
Model:NX9_61D_24_V
1_
Company:F001
Width:240,height:24
MaxRam:614400
Kbd:0
TouchScreen:1
Cap:0x40010
Macro:
FAEongMing
Build Date: 20160824
Build Time:
2016/08/24 17:42


----------



## Golem_ (Dec 8, 2016)

arti_joke said:


> Ca please someone tell me if my dz09 is a clone or an original one ?
> The seller has not mentioned what is the ram value for my watch
> 
> Thank you.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## arti_joke (Dec 8, 2016)

So no possibilities to change the clock on the digital version? Is there any other firmware to it? 
Thank you for helping Golem_
Specification by seller in the appendix, since it is a clone or untrue


----------



## miko12312 (Dec 9, 2016)

What can i do to this version and how can i tell its a clone or real


----------



## Golem_ (Dec 9, 2016)

arti_joke said:


> So no possibilities to change the clock on the digital version? Is there any other firmware to it?
> Thank you for helping Golem_
> Specification by seller in the appendix, since it is a clone or untrue

Click to collapse



better don't try to change anything - here around are full threads of people regretting they tried when about clones


----------



## gencho81 (Dec 9, 2016)

guys did some1 this days manage to order ORIGINAL DZ09 and if yes please share from where. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## miko12312 (Dec 9, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> Today I have checked the editor, is working flawlessly!!! You have a big thanks from me, the fact you find this software is a big step in customizing mtk62xx watch-phones, I have created few new "genuine" xda concept faces check the attachments)
> 
> here are the steps:
> 1. do a copy of the firmware you want to change (for instance rename the new containing folder <DZ-09 mod1>)
> ...

Click to collapse



Can help me seeif my dz09 is real or clone i have put a photo at the end of this thread plz and thank you


----------



## gencho81 (Dec 9, 2016)

@miko12312 according the picture and info on it you have 6261 chip and most likely your watch is a clone. roun memory test in flashtooll to be sure. and make readback . of test show 32 +32 and this 6261 for sure it's clone. of ram is 128+64 you are ok since last versios of watch came out with 6261.

My experience -  real and dz09 is with 6260 chop 128+64 ram and tft ips(some of versions came with lcd). the original one is best you can get. I bay one for my wife - till now 4 days standby on half battery 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## miko12312 (Dec 9, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> @miko12312 according the picture and info on it you have 6261 chip and most likely your watch is a clone. roun memory test in flashtooll to be sure. and make readback . of test show 32 +32 and this 6261 for sure it's clone. of ram is 128+64 you are ok since last versios of watch came out with 6261.
> 
> My experience - real and dz09 is with 6260 chop 128+64 ram and tft ips(some of versions came with lcd). the original one is best you can get. I bay one for my wife - till now 4 days standby on half battery

Click to collapse



So how do i do that


----------



## miko12312 (Dec 10, 2016)

miko12312 said:


> So how do i do that

Click to collapse



Or what can i actually do to it


----------



## binhthuong4 (Dec 10, 2016)

RafieMY said:


> Ur model same as me, and my DZ09 are still ok.. but One thing... i dont ever try to get the firmware. The browser are force redirecting to Baidu.com (chinese), "whatsapp, facebook & twitter" just wanna say... lol.. they are fake. No video player :'(  but still, the audio player are awesome. To be able to surf internet by browser, set up ur "Data account" first, u'll find the APN from the ISP (thats all, others let it blank)~Save. Wish the wallpaper & clock theme can be change.. but no doubt its CHEAP .
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Sent me please [email protected]


----------



## miko12312 (Dec 10, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> @miko12312 according the picture and info on it you have 6261 chip and most likely your watch is a clone. roun memory test in flashtooll to be sure. and make readback . of test show 32 +32 and this 6261 for sure it's clone. of ram is 128+64 you are ok since last versios of watch came out with 6261.
> 
> My experience - real and dz09 is with 6260 chop 128+64 ram and tft ips(some of versions came with lcd). the original one is best you can get. I bay one for my wife - till now 4 days standby on half battery

Click to collapse



I jave more photos and info on developer mode or what ever when using the *# number from earlier post what other.info needed to hack this thing , i havent had my hands on a mediatek device yet it was shipped from china wish app and it says its a dz09 ,but it wont let me upload many at one time so let me know what numbers to look at and how to read the memory there are tooo many pages to look through on this thread


----------



## gencho81 (Dec 10, 2016)

read Golem's thread about readback extractor and here must be explained how to work with Flash tool. There is also video by Niezsam. Just Google it and use search option here

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## miko12312 (Dec 10, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/sma.../readback-extractor-mtk6260-firmware-t3289272

Click to collapse



Can u verify if it is a clone or real


----------



## gencho81 (Dec 11, 2016)

Yes you can using Falshtool memory test. But according this pic its fake for me as chip is 6261d

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## miko12312 (Dec 12, 2016)

So can this be used to flash other firmware to make better


----------



## Sncrespo (Dec 12, 2016)

miko12312 said:


> Can u verify if it is a clone or real

Click to collapse



Hi there.... 

How did you get that image information? 

Best regards...


----------



## miko12312 (Dec 12, 2016)

Sncrespo said:


> Hi there....
> 
> How did you get that image information?
> 
> Best regards...

Click to collapse



Mine dont have a sim to test the apps,but some of them dont work some do


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## miko12312 (Dec 12, 2016)

More picture to come


----------



## miko12312 (Dec 12, 2016)

Test


----------



## miko12312 (Dec 12, 2016)

Test2


----------



## miko12312 (Dec 12, 2016)

Tst 3


----------



## Sncrespo (Dec 12, 2016)

Another thing... 
I don't use Sim card on my watch. 
So it appear "no sim" message, ok... 
But on mine appears over the notification bar on top screen, in cant see the notification icons. 
Is there something that I can do?


----------



## miko12312 (Dec 12, 2016)

More


----------



## Sncrespo (Dec 12, 2016)

miko12312 said:


> Mine dont have a sim to test the apps,but some of them dont work some do

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot m8...


----------



## Kiddflash88 (Dec 12, 2016)

I have an LG G Style 2 and the dz09 does not work for mg phone and i tried all the bt notifier apps


----------



## Adevem (Dec 13, 2016)

those people with whatsapp, have you got it to work? mine launches with an invalid page directed at m.whatsapp.com 

if your whatsapp works, please take a video using it. can't seem to find any footage... maybe it's just an icon full of lies...


----------



## eggie99 (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi Golem
I have GV18 APlus watch
Chip = MT6261
2G RF = MT6261RF
Baseband chip = MT6261
DSP firmware = 2000.00.00
DSP patch version = 1.0
Software version = GV18B
Hardware version = C9_H01

made a backup using scatter file from Rom GV18_MT6261D rom and ended with these files
config_mtk.cfg
Ext Bootoader
File_ 01_mtk
File_ 02_mtk
File_ 03_mtk
Int_Bootloader

Process said 100% and All Done. How Do i flash these files back to watch using flashtool please.

Any help appreciated.

Thanks
Eggie

---------- Post added at 10:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 PM ----------

Quote:
Originally Posted by eggie99

Hi Golem
I have GV18 APlus watch
Chip = MT6261
2G RF = MT6261RF
Baseband chip = MT6261
DSP firmware = 2000.00.00
DSP patch version = 1.0
Software version = GV18B
Hardware version = C9_H01

made a backup using scatter file from Rom GV18_MT6261D rom and ended with these files
config_mtk.cfg
Ext Bootoader
File_ 01_mtk
File_ 02_mtk
File_ 03_mtk
Int_Bootloader

Process said 100% and All Done. How Do i flash these files back to watch using flashtool please.

Any help appreciated.

Thanks
Eggie
Hi Golem
Found how to flash the firmware but now touch screen not working .
How to fix ? i have tried installing my rebuild firmware but still same no tochscreen. Also saying invalid imei and colours not right. tried using different GV18 firmware but keep getting this error and also getting maui/mauli flash id not matched with target

Thanks
Eggie


----------



## authormoreau (Dec 14, 2016)

QUESTION: Has anyone run into the "white screen" issue with a new watch? I just bought mine, took it out of the box, and after holding the button for a few seconds the screen lights up white, it vibrates once, and the boot sound plays...however it never gets to anything past the white screen. I notice if I hold it to my ear that I can press the button and hear a slight tone telling me that it acknowledges the button press but the screen stays white.

I have tried plugging into computer (nothing shows up). Tried putting in two different SD cards to see if that did anything. Removed battery, replaced battery (many times), and no matter what (even if it's off and just charging) screen is white.

Ideas?


----------



## gencho81 (Dec 14, 2016)

send it back or open it and try to reattach display to motherboard 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Golem_ (Dec 15, 2016)

eggie99 said:


> Hi Golem
> Found how to flash the firmware but now touch screen not working .
> How to fix ? i have tried installing my rebuild firmware but still same no tochscreen. Also saying invalid imei and colours not right. tried using different GV18 firmware but keep getting this error and also getting maui/mauli flash id not matched with target
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If you have flashed back your own firmware then you have a hardware problem - flash your own firmware (rebuilt one) and send an email to seller for a replace

---------- Post added at 04:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:09 AM ----------




authormoreau said:


> QUESTION: Has anyone run into the "white screen" issue with a new watch? I just bought mine, took it out of the box, and after holding the button for a few seconds the screen lights up white, it vibrates once, and the boot sound plays...however it never gets to anything past the white screen. I notice if I hold it to my ear that I can press the button and hear a slight tone telling me that it acknowledges the button press but the screen stays white.
> 
> I have tried plugging into computer (nothing shows up). Tried putting in two different SD cards to see if that did anything. Removed battery, replaced battery (many times), and no matter what (even if it's off and just charging) screen is white.
> 
> Ideas?

Click to collapse



Hardware issue, ask for replacement


----------



## fillipilita (Dec 17, 2016)

fillipilita said:


> Hi guys,
> i follow different guide for upgrade the firmware of my dz09 ( if it's not a clone atp!)
> 
> Getting started
> ...

Click to collapse



i open the dz09 and the chip is mt6260CA.
i follow this guide :
http://forum.xda-developers.com/sma.../readback-extractor-mtk6260-firmware-t3289272
for the scatter file i get the first link
http://forum.xda-developers.com/sma...-firmwares-t3306203/post65096499#post65096499
dz09->and get the first.
When i try to do ram test..do nothing.
So. win10/windows xp/windows vista. 
In vista set compatibily on windows 2000 and run with administrator.
cant dump firmware or other.. put the smartwatch into the bin? xD


----------



## Golem_ (Dec 17, 2016)

fillipilita said:


> i open the dz09 and the chip is mt6260CA.
> i follow this guide :
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/sma.../readback-extractor-mtk6260-firmware-t3289272
> for the scatter file i get the first link
> ...

Click to collapse



First of all good news, your watch is not a clone (your watch is from 1308 branch) so it has 128M flash
follow the tutorial at the link below and it has to work (tested by thousands) - do a readback dump, you'll thank me later
http://forum.xda-developers.com/sma.../readback-extractor-mtk6260-firmware-t3289272
then get at the link below and check whatever you like dz09, gt08, gv08 etc etc etc being MOD or not
http://forum.xda-developers.com/smartwatch/other-smartwatches/mtk6260-firmwares-t3306203
or change your own firmware watchfaces at the link below
http://forum.xda-developers.com/sma...ches/watchface-collection-smartwatch-t3299481

for any question, we here


----------



## deividpaa# (Dec 19, 2016)

*SOLUTION*

Hello Guys,

I have a good news for everybody that changed the firmware for dz09 32mb 6261 and didn't found a good firmware, I tried a lot of firmware in google docs for dz09 32mb 6261 but didn't work, every problem in touch or screen invert.

I finded another firmware and finally work in my DZ09 and I am really happy.

For everybody with the same problems:

I try with this firmware:
drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B_hRh3DjuBoeUDUyUnU4MGtMR0E

Thanks Guys


----------



## KrimsonHart (Dec 19, 2016)

@Golem_ Hey, I just entered the DZ09 family! I did some research over XDA and google on changing the firmware, changing the facewatch and all that, however, i could change the firmware successfully, but the rest of them are just a dead no  I have had my share of ROM flashing, MTK tools and services, but the smartwatch is something a little new to me. So what i need is -

Is there any way to "update" the firmware (how do i know which is the latest?  )
Can i change the firmware to one from an "updated" version of the smartwatch (i know it isn't usually possible, but i heard you can on the internet)?
I found a couple of "secret codes" i will post all the info for you to know.
code - *#00000000# > SSC Info-
           MTK Soft Ver: 0x1303
           MTK HW Ver: Unknown
           Ver: 0x6f
           UsrId: 0
           OS: MTK60D
           OS Vern:
           Model: C1
           Company: Z023
           WidthxHeight: 240x240
           Max RAM: 614400
           Kdb: 1
           TouchScreen: 1
           Cap: 0x1f
          Macro:
          FAE: DongMing
          Build Date: 20160506
          Build Time: 2016/05/06 09:57

Code - *#993646633#
MRE - 
[Version] 3100
[Build Time] 2016/05/06 09:57
[Mem Size] 888868
[Support modules]
base
resmrg
comm
sm
res
c
ch
draw
gfxold
image
http
ime
ini
mul
xml
aud
camera
cell
pb
sim
sms
soc
status
tel
timer
launch




Oh and one more thing, i cannot install the vxp apps. (does that mean the watch is fake?  )
Looking forward to hear from you all


----------



## fillipilita (Dec 19, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> First of all good news, your watch is not a clone (your watch is from 1308 branch) so it has 128M flash
> follow the tutorial at the link below and it has to work (tested by thousands) - do a readback dump, you'll thank me later
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/sma.../readback-extractor-mtk6260-firmware-t3289272
> then get at the link below and check whatever you like dz09, gt08, gv08 etc etc etc being MOD or not
> ...

Click to collapse



Ty a lot Golem, i found the problem! the CABLEEEEE. i try 4 cables and all with problems 
Now i did readback dumpo of original firmware and change the fw with the gt8 

very ty!


----------



## Golem_ (Dec 19, 2016)

fillipilita said:


> Ty a lot Golem, i found the problem! the CABLEEEEE. i try 4 cables and all with problems
> Now i did readback dumpo of original firmware and change the fw with the gt8
> 
> very ty!

Click to collapse



nowadays microusb cables are a real problem, you're right
really glad I could help!


----------



## KrimsonHart (Dec 19, 2016)

deividpaa# said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I have a good news for everybody that changed the firmware for dz09 32mb 6261 and didn't found a good firmware, I tried a lot of firmware in google docs for dz09 32mb 6261 but didn't work, every problem in touch or screen invert.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



OMG, this firmware is so good, i would love to use it, but unfortunately, my touch doesn't work. Any fixes/solutions? 

Well, for one, The firmware that works best for me usually carry the processor name MTK6261D. Anything appreciated


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## jaragonarce (Dec 20, 2016)

*please re up the app*



Golem_ said:


> [/COLOR]Hi XDA people!
> 
> I have succeeded to decipher (partly) the secrets behind backgrounds and icons our MTK fellows chinese tried to keep aside of us, from now on we can stick our nose as dee we want into the firmware and to change exactly as we like those ugly watchfaces, themes and icons
> For now I have created an algorithm, but half of process is processed by a primary app I've built, the other half is manually - eating pretty much time, I hope that soon, I'll get complete the app which will simplify immensely the process
> ...

Click to collapse




please reup the app


----------



## Golem_ (Dec 21, 2016)

jaragonarce said:


> please reup the app

Click to collapse



the project felt down, unfortunately, mediatek use a very rich class of objects in order to decode - recode the pictures used inside the firmware - if I would try to rebuild the whole collection it would take me years


----------



## mhd 12 (Dec 21, 2016)

*aplus  gv18*



lisu_ml said:


> Thank you for looking into it. Unfortunately I have a problem with forcing my DZ09 watch to be in COM mode instead of Mass Storage one.
> 
> I'm performing all steps one by one and when I want to perform memory test I open flashtool, switch tab to 'memory test', check 'RAM test' and press START button. Then I'm connecting the watch and memory test starts to count elapsed time so I thing it is working. But after about 30 seconds my PC disconnects the watch and instead of seeing it as connected to COM port it starts to be visible as the standard mass storage connected to USB and I'm getting error from flashtool saying the communication has failed. The same happening during flashing attempt.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey  can any one give me some  frameware for  aplus  gv18  32mo  mtk6261 ? i flashed it and i lost the original frameware 
can i change the way  how the menu look or icons  ? plz  i really need help this smart watch  is useless without  the rom


----------



## Sarpar21 (Dec 22, 2016)

*Poss.  buying a dz09 or at least thats what i think it is*

Ok i might be buying this watch phone from someone on facebook for 30 How i can i tell its the real deal or a fake before i buy it. I have a pic of the one im soppose to get but i dont know how to up load it but i have the pic on my phone


----------



## ByJosue (Dec 23, 2016)

*I have a litle bit stupid question*

I want to buy a DZ09 SmartWatch, but i would like to know if i can connect a Bluetooth speaker to play music from the Smartwatch's SD card


----------



## Hyoretsu (Dec 23, 2016)

Can I use this with my CM13 LGL90?


----------



## Cydoo (Dec 23, 2016)

hi guys 

i buy DZ09 smartwatch on amazon.fr website last week (branded LaTec on the website). It work fine but i want to try others firmware and change face on it.

Unfortunally, no code works to display firmware version and info, any suggest ?


----------



## miko12312 (Dec 23, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> @miko12312 according the picture and info on it you have 6261 chip and most likely your watch is a clone. roun memory test in flashtooll to be sure. and make readback . of test show 32 +32 and this 6261 for sure it's clone. of ram is 128+64 you are ok since last versios of watch came out with 6261.
> 
> My experience - real and dz09 is with 6260 chop 128+64 ram and tft ips(some of versions came with lcd). the original one is best you can get. I bay one for my wife - till now 4 days standby on half battery

Click to collapse


http://forum.xda-developers.com/sma...ck-extractor-mtk6260-firmware-t3289272/page67
My posts are towards then if u can help get readback working


----------



## Mrdream94 (Dec 25, 2016)

Hi all! I have One question: how much time does your dz09 take for fully charged?


----------



## gencho81 (Dec 25, 2016)

Mrdream94 said:


> Hi all! I have One question: how much time does your dz09 take for fully charged?

Click to collapse



Up to 40min for complete good charge on each I have. Stand by time after 40min charge -  up to 5 days 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrdream94 (Dec 25, 2016)

My battery duration is about 20-25 hours and when charging it never stops


----------



## Hyoretsu (Dec 25, 2016)

How do I check if mine's a clone or not? And what are the disadvantages of having a clone?


----------



## gencho81 (Dec 25, 2016)

Mrdream94 said:


> My battery duration is about 20-25 hours and when charging it never stops

Click to collapse



I don't think it stops alone like phones. But 20-25 hours i have with fake one 6261 chip 64+32 memory. 


Hyoretsu said:


> How do I check if mine's a clone or not? And what are the disadvantages of having a clone?

Click to collapse



Check the thread or at least page 173

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hyoretsu (Dec 25, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> I don't think it stops alone like phones. But 20-25 hours i have with fake one 6261 chip 64+32 memory.
> 
> Check the thread or at least page 173
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



When I ran *#8375#, it gave me:

[VERSION]
NX9_61D_240_V1_8_G
09S_SANSUNG_32_T3
_L3_C4_G4_E_IPS_16
0708
[BRANCH]:
11CW1352MP
GPLUS61A_11C_NX9
BUILD: BUILD_NO
SERIAL#:
[BUILD TIME~
2016/07/08 18:01
[MRE VERSION] 3100
HAL_VERNO:


----------



## gencho81 (Dec 25, 2016)

Hyoretsu said:


> When I ran *#8375#, it gave me:
> 
> [VERSION]
> NX9_61D_240_V1_8_G
> ...

Click to collapse



If it's like this -  for me it's fake. Why? 
Nx8_61D = 6261D chip (original is 6260 but hard to find so I think most of them now are 6261 chip) 
Sansung_32 = most likely ram test will give you 32+32 memory (original is 128+64) 
There so info in net about how to see if screen is tft (original)  or IPS. 

JUST make readback and ram test and you will see. 
My 6261 chip dz09 doesn't have Connectivity options in Settings -  so no way to setup WAP on it (original have it and some other options there like - set up shotcuts in Tools on main screen and so) 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hyoretsu (Dec 25, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> If it's like this -  for me it's fake. Why?
> Nx8_61D = 6261D chip (original is 6260 but hard to find so I think most of them now are 6261 chip)
> Sansung_32 = most likely ram test will give you 32+32 memory (original is 128+64)
> There so info in net about how to see if screen is tft (original)  or IPS.
> ...

Click to collapse



1. How do I do these? (Today's literally my first day using it)
2. Are there any disadvantages other than not having the original one?


Also, is there a way to disable the super ultra loud sound at boot? It's really annoying, especially when it's past midnight.


----------



## gencho81 (Dec 26, 2016)

Hyoretsu said:


> 1. How do I do these? (Today's literally my first day using it)
> 2. Are there any disadvantages other than not having the original one?
> 
> 
> Also, is there a way to disable the super ultra loud sound at boot? It's really annoying, especially when it's past midnight.

Click to collapse



Read the post of Golem_. He explained how very good. There is also thread about readback extractor and good info by Niezsam about making backup and test. 

Extra laud sound in beginning -  possible to change melody and volume in Profiles (original have option also without sound) 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## KrimsonHart (Dec 26, 2016)

Hyoretsu said:


> How do I check if mine's a clone or not? And what are the disadvantages of having a clone?

Click to collapse



Just do a memory test in the flash tool. if your memory is 32mb+32mb, it's a clone.
*NOTE: Please read the necessary steps carefully before doing anything at all. You'd never know...*

Disadvantages of having a clone? maybe a couple things as in my clone, i cannot install vxp apps... but then, in my case i dont really see a point in using whatsapp and facebook on my smartwatch / read any document, so that's fine by me. But then i don't see any disadvantage as such.. well, on some phones, you dont see a complete detailed message notification (as in my watch at first) but you could install an app called "Mediatek SmartDevice" on google play store that would send a fully detailed push notification 

EDIT: Just my opinion, there could be a lot of disadvantages that i haven't still felt because i myself am new to the DZ09 Family


----------



## Mrdream94 (Dec 26, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> I don't think it stops alone like phones. But 20-25 hours i have with fake one 6261 chip 64+32 memory.
> 
> Check the thread or at least page 173

Click to collapse



I nave tried the memory test but flash tool is not working with my dz09... Tried more versions but nothing. It gives me 5095 and 5066 error (if i remember good) but i can't complain. It's very good for me too if it's a clone


----------



## Hyoretsu (Dec 27, 2016)

HawkEye said:


> Just do a memory test in the flash tool. if your memory is 32mb+32mb, it's a clone.
> *NOTE: Please read the necessary steps carefully before doing anything at all. You'd never know...*
> 
> Disadvantages of having a clone? maybe a couple things as in my clone, i cannot install vxp apps... but then, in my case i dont really see a point in using whatsapp and facebook on my smartwatch / read any document, so that's fine by me. But then i don't see any disadvantage as such.. well, on some phones, you dont see a complete detailed message notification (as in my watch at first) but you could install an app called "Mediatek SmartDevice" on google play store that would send a fully detailed push notification
> ...

Click to collapse



For some reason, I can't run a memory test. It just gives me: "FLASHTOOL ERROR: S_FTHND_ROM_ENTRIES_NOT_CREATED_YET ( 5068 )"


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## jpinatti (Dec 27, 2016)

DZ09D or DZ09?

gearbest com/cell-phones/pp_174048.html

gearbest com/smart-watch-phone/pp_354377.html


----------



## Mrdream94 (Dec 27, 2016)

Hyoretsu said:


> For some reason, I can't run a memory test. It just gives me: "FLASHTOOL ERROR: S_FTHND_ROM_ENTRIES_NOT_CREATED_YET ( 5068 )"

Click to collapse



Yea same here! Anyone?


----------



## NightShadow02 (Dec 27, 2016)

i just got it for a good price but it could be a clone. are there any clues in this?












 im trying to do this readback thing now. http://www.gizmoadvices.com/create-read-back-rom-dump-dz09/ am i right to assume that this gives me the ability to backup my firmware? 

is it possible to use this watch as like a pebble. get notifications, control the music on my phone, etc? what are the limits of the watch? how do you guys make full use of this watch? i'm not ready to spend on a memory card or a sim card for this phone at the moment.


----------



## gencho81 (Dec 27, 2016)

NightShadow02 said:


> i just got it for a good price but it could be a clone. are there any clues in this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



According the pictures - fake. 
Use Golem_ thread to see how to make readback and memory test. 
Sim card nor really necessary. SD card -  better to have it. 
Yes you can use it only to receive notifications and calls using app from market like BT Notification. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## NightShadow02 (Dec 27, 2016)

gencho81 said:


> According the pictures - fake.
> Use Golem_ thread to see how to make readback and memory test.
> Sim card nor really necessary. SD card -  better to have it.
> Yes you can use it only to receive notifications and calls using app from market like BT Notification.
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks for the reply man. now that i have a fake watch. is there any useful upgrades/customizations i can do with it?


----------



## RetroM (Dec 27, 2016)

Mrdream94 said:


> Yea same here! Anyone?

Click to collapse





Hyoretsu said:


> For some reason, I can't run a memory test. It just gives me: "FLASHTOOL ERROR: S_FTHND_ROM_ENTRIES_NOT_CREATED_YET ( 5068 )"

Click to collapse



I'm also having this problem. I think it might be caused by the fact that the COM port mode on the watch turns off almost immediately after plugging the watch in. Any ideas on how to fix it?


----------



## reesk92 (Dec 27, 2016)

hello and hope you all had a merry christmas 

i got one of theese watches too for christmas and id like to have a tinker with it 

*#8375# gives me
LD991A_YX_S1_LX7789_YNS904_CAM3A01_LANGA_V1.6
BRANCH
11CW1352MP
MTK61D_BTDIALER_11C
BUILD:BUILD_NO 
SERIAL#: 
BUILD TIME
2016/06/14 13:53
MRE VERSION
266919572
HAL VERNO:


could annyone help me shed some light on what version this is and what firmwares i can flash to it or even if i can flash any firmwares at all i tried to flash it the other day and got a error back reading ram just sat there and did nothing then complained about starting to early or something or other


----------



## Taha50 (Dec 28, 2016)

I Have A DZ09 Version Mtk 6261d
Can I Install video player on It.
It Cant Read .VXP Files
Its
MTK 61d-BTDIALER-11C
MRE VERSION 266916692
Plzzz   Reply Anybody.................


----------



## Golem_ (Dec 28, 2016)

reesk92 said:


> hello and hope you all had a merry christmas
> 
> i got one of theese watches too for christmas and id like to have a tinker with it
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



do first a firmware backup and then you can try any of the firmwares from collection, maybe you lucky and find something compatible with your hardware

---------- Post added at 11:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 AM ----------




Taha50 said:


> I Have A DZ09 Version Mtk 6261d
> Can I Install video player on It.
> It Cant Read .VXP Files
> Its
> ...

Click to collapse



Nope, you cannot install videoplayer
only 6260 128M or 6261 64M has this feature


----------



## RetroM (Dec 28, 2016)

Does anyone else have the issue where the watch switches from COM port mode to mass storage mode too quickly? I have one of the oddball fakes (6261 chip, only codes that work on it are: *#06# and *#00000000#), and I can't get it to stay in COM port mode long enough for flashtool to read anything from it. There is also no COM option in the USB menu when you plug the cable in while the watch is turned on. Any ideas?


----------



## Taha50 (Dec 29, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> do first a firmware backup and then you can try any of the firmwares from collection, maybe you lucky and find something compatible with your hardware
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




So You Are Saying I Cant Do Anything With My Watch!!!!!!!!!
Can You Give Me A brief Detail.....
plzzzzzz...........


----------



## Adevem (Dec 29, 2016)

how's your Bluetooth connection strength like? occasionally even when my phone and watch is really close to each other, the anti-lost feature kicks in. 

something worse is when i pair the watch with my Bluetooth earphones. I thought I could enjoy a nice cordless run but nope, jittery music stopping all over the place once my arms fall below torso and above head levels. 

how's your experience?


----------



## waqas 123 (Dec 29, 2016)

how can i connect my dzo9 with bluetooth handset?


----------



## KrimsonHart (Dec 30, 2016)

RetroM said:


> I'm also having this problem. I think it might be caused by the fact that the COM port mode on the watch turns off almost immediately after plugging the watch in. Any ideas on how to fix it?

Click to collapse



Drivers.. if the com port immediately turns off, it seems to be an issue with the drivers on the PC


----------



## RetroM (Dec 30, 2016)

HawkEye said:


> Drivers.. if the com port immediately turns off, it seems to be an issue with the drivers on the PC

Click to collapse



I installed the drivers recommended by Golem. I also tried it on both Windows 7 and an old Windows XP machine, and I have the same problem on both.


----------



## gencho81 (Dec 30, 2016)

RetroM said:


> I installed the drivers recommended by Golem. I also tried it on both Windows 7 and an old Windows XP machine, and I have the same problem on both.

Click to collapse



I have problem like this -  reason was cable. try with other cables. in my case I found one that is working well with the watch. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## KrimsonHart (Dec 30, 2016)

RetroM said:


> I installed the drivers recommended by Golem. I also tried it on both Windows 7 and an old Windows XP machine, and I have the same problem on both.

Click to collapse



As @gencho81 suggests, you could try with a different cable as well as a different version of MTK Flashtools if the drivers are properly installed. it's just that most of the times, it is an issue with the drivers. however, the others can also cause the issue. so please try with a different cable and a different version of the app.


----------



## RetroM (Dec 30, 2016)

HawkEye said:


> Drivers.. if the com port immediately turns off, it seems to be an issue with the drivers on the PC

Click to collapse





HawkEye said:


> As @gencho81 suggests, you could try with a different cable as well as a different version of MTK Flashtools if the drivers are properly installed. it's just that most of the times, it is an issue with the drivers. however, the others can also cause the issue. so please try with a different cable and a different version of the app.

Click to collapse



The cable works fine when the device is in mass storage mode, so I don't think that is the problem. Where can I find the different versions of Flashtool? I've tried v5.1516.00 and v5.1420.00 so far with no luck, but maybe one of the others will work?


----------



## KrimsonHart (Dec 30, 2016)

RetroM said:


> The cable works fine when the device is in mass storage mode, so I don't think that is the problem. Where can I find the different versions of Flashtool? I've tried v5.1516.00 and v5.1420.00 so far with no luck, but maybe one of the others will work?

Click to collapse



hmm, 5.1516.00 is what worked for me. got no idea other than this bro  but for whatever reason, do try a different cable.


----------



## RetroM (Dec 30, 2016)

HawkEye said:


> hmm, 5.1516.00 is what worked for me. got no idea other than this bro  but for whatever reason, do try a different cable.

Click to collapse



Ok, I'll try anyway. But I think it's an issue with this particular watch, given that it only stays in COM port mode for like 1 or 2 seconds before switching to mass-storage.


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## KrimsonHart (Dec 30, 2016)

RetroM said:


> Ok, I'll try anyway. But I think it's an issue with this particular watch, given that it only stays in COM port mode for like 1 or 2 seconds before switching to mass-storage.

Click to collapse



Well, honestly, it did throw errors at me (though i cant remember) that was similar to the com port turning off after 2 sec/ never getting detected at all and changing the flash tool version actually helped and this one works smooth.


----------



## RetroM (Dec 30, 2016)

HawkEye said:


> hmm, 5.1516.00 is what worked for me. got no idea other than this bro  but for whatever reason, do try a different cable.

Click to collapse





HawkEye said:


> Well, honestly, it did throw errors at me (though i cant remember) that was similar to the com port turning off after 2 sec/ never getting detected at all and changing the flash tool version actually helped and this one works smooth.

Click to collapse



I tried Flashtool v5.1320.01 this time, and the watch waited longer before switching to mass-storage mode, and now I get this error instead:


----------



## RetroM (Dec 30, 2016)

Ok, I'm a complete idiot. I just realized that I haven't been loading the scatter file before doing the ram test, just tried that and now it works perfectly! Thanks for your help HawkEye! :good:


----------



## KrimsonHart (Dec 30, 2016)

RetroM said:


> Ok, I'm a complete idiot. I just realized that I haven't been loading the scatter file before doing the ram test, just tried that and now it works perfectly! Thanks for your help HawkEye! :good:

Click to collapse



Oh! Hah. Interesting how small things can result in a brain-**** . Glad you figured it out! Have fun


----------



## RetroM (Dec 30, 2016)

I backed up my firmware with flashtool, and then used Golem's readback extractor to get the files, and I noticed something; the INT_BOOTLOADER file from my firmware is 7.03KB in size, whereas all the other 32MB firmwares I've looked at have a bootloader that is 7.66KB in size. Does this mean they are incompatible? Will I brick my device if I flash a firmware with the wrong bootloader? Any advice is much appreciated.

---------- Post added at 10:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:06 PM ----------

In the meantime, I've been looking at my firmware files in a hex editor, and discovered a few interesting "secret codes" that I don't think I've seen anywhere else (most codes I've seen online don't work on this watch, but these ones do) they are the following:

*#77# Factory Mode
*#3721# Summary
*#88# Quick Test
*#0101# Engineering Mode

if anyone else tries them, let me know if they also work on your watch?


----------



## Golem_ (Dec 31, 2016)

RetroM said:


> I backed up my firmware with flashtool, and then used Golem's readback extractor to get the files, and I noticed something; the INT_BOOTLOADER file from my firmware is 7.03KB in size, whereas all the other 32MB firmwares I've looked at have a bootloader that is 7.66KB in size. Does this mean they are incompatible? Will I brick my device if I flash a firmware with the wrong bootloader? Any advice is much appreciated.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:43 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:06 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it doesn't mean a thing....simply are different firmwares, if you have the readback there is no way to brick, you get back any moment you like


----------



## Alm68102 (Dec 31, 2016)

How do you download other applications to the device without a sim card?


----------



## Josepharrowsmith33 (Dec 31, 2016)

Ok so this isn't a reply but that rather a need of help. So my dz09 smartwatch will take my sim card. It shows at the top of the screen T-mobile. And I have set up the apn so it can transfer data. But as soon as I try to use the browser or facebook, the smartwatch says invalid sim. Anyone have any ideas or help


----------



## RetroM (Dec 31, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> it doesn't mean a thing....simply are different firmwares, if you have the readback there is no way to brick, you get back any moment you like

Click to collapse



Thanks for your input Golem. I tried a few different firmware files till I found one I liked. I've uploaded the original firmware from my device, just in case anybody is interested in it. The internal date of the firmware is October 28 2016, so it's a fairly recent firmware.


----------



## Golem_ (Dec 31, 2016)

RetroM said:


> Thanks for your input Golem. I tried a few different firmware files till I found one I liked. I've uploaded the original firmware from my device, just in case anybody is interested in it. The internal date of the firmware is October 28 2016, so it's a fairly recent firmware.

Click to collapse



lately xda has probs with the attachments, check your upload


----------



## RetroM (Dec 31, 2016)

Golem_ said:


> lately xda has probs with the attachments, check your upload

Click to collapse



Sorry about that, try this instead:
http://www.sixbynine.net/filequick/881


----------



## Dr H (Dec 31, 2016)

*Unsuccessful library update*

Greetings all, 
Like many, got a DZ09 (Aipker) looking to dip a toe into the smart watch genre without investing a bundle. 

Thus far, pretty impressed. Was able to get it up and running with minimal fuss. Started with the recommended BT Notification but changed to Mediatek SmartDevice after being promised bigger, better interface. Other than losing the bad English translations, didn't see much difference in performance. Ultimately, the DZ09 has connected to my s7  without problem and I'm getting notifications as I should. 

Learned that losing the "Company Mode" banner required insertion of a SIM card. I knew the network was incompatible, but had some VZW SIMs lying around and, as expected, the Company Mode banner disappeared, replaced by either Emergency Call or Invalid SIM. Still, seeing the pre-installed browser, Facebooks, Whatsapp, etc., I was curious if I could get a cheap GSM plan for the DZ09. 

Sent for FreedomPop's free SIM which arrived today.  It installed and found the network fine. Thought I entered everything about the APN correctly, but whenever I click on browser or Fb, I get a notification that the app wasn't installed. I then get Library Update on the screen for 5+ minutes after which I get a Time Out. I've attempted making a call but can't connect. 

As I said, the DZ09 is doing about 60% of what it can (and 95% of what I wanted), but am wondering if there is something more I can do to get the full features operational. 
I am also concerned that the IMEI check comes back as invalid. 
DZ09 connects to my Win10 desktop fine, though I am puzzled that the two directories have no files in them. 

From scanning this thread, I'm not also wondering if I have a DZ09 or a clone. 

Is FreedomPop the problem?
Should I be concerned about the invalid IMEI? (I once had a VZW phone purchased from AMZ whose IMEI was never able to be reconciled but worked fine)
Is the DZ09 genuine? Version: K91D-DZ09-TN-DC3A01-WB-V01.26-20161108-Aipker / Branch: 11C UMEXOX61D_11C / Build: BUILD_NO / Build time: 2016/11/08 12:01 / MRE VERSION: 3100 HAL_VERNO


----------



## Harley. W (Jan 1, 2017)

*Help.  Do I have a clone dz09?*

I haven't flashed it yet but I want to know if there is anything that will work on this devise and if it is fake.  I believe it is as I can't move or install 240x240 apps or set my wallpaper here is my specs

Mtk soft ver : 0x1303
MTK Hw ver : unknown
Ver : 0x74
Usrld : 0
Os : mtk60d 
OsVern :
MODEL : K91D_DZ09_BOEIP
COMPANY : F012
WIDTH: 240, HEIGHT: 240
Max Ram : 665600
Kbd: 0
Touch screen : 1
Cap 0x40010
Macro:
FAE: LIUJUN
Build date: 20191109
Build Time: 2019/11/09 10:33


----------



## RetroM (Jan 1, 2017)

Harley. W said:


> I haven't flashed it yet but I want to know if there is anything that will work on this devise and if it is fake.  I believe it is as I can't move or install 240x240 apps or set my wallpaper here is my specs
> 
> Mtk soft ver : 0x1303
> MTK Hw ver : unknown
> ...

Click to collapse



I think all the new watches are MT6261DA based clones. Try typing *#3721# and see if it gives a more detailed version summary.


----------



## Harley. W (Jan 1, 2017)

RetroM said:


> I think all the new watches are MT6261DA based clones. Try typing *#3721# and see if it gives a more detailed version summary.

Click to collapse



When I put *#3721# nothing happens


----------



## RetroM (Jan 1, 2017)

Harley. W said:


> When I put *#3721# nothing happens

Click to collapse



Try *#8375# then, these newer watches all seem to use different codes.


----------



## Harley. W (Jan 1, 2017)

RetroM said:


> Try *#8375# then, these newer watches all seem to use different codes.

Click to collapse



OK just to let u know I think mine is a dz09 2.5 or 2.1 as it has What's app Facebook twitter a browser and a calculator  here is the info I got when I input *#8375# 
[version] 
K91D_DZ09_BOEIPS-YL3A01-HSJZ-V06.20-NO-20161109
[BRANCH]: 11C
UMEOX61D_BT_11C
BUILD: BUILD_NO
SERIAL#:
[BUILD TIME] 
2019/11/09 10:33
[ME VERSION]  3100
HAL_VERNO:

so can u tell me if it fake or if it can be flashed please thx


----------



## RetroM (Jan 1, 2017)

Harley. W said:


> OK just to let u know I think mine is a dz09 2.5 or 2.1 as it has What's app Facebook twitter a browser and a calculator  here is the info I got when I input *#8375#
> [version]
> K91D_DZ09_BOEIPS-YL3A01-HSJZ-V06.20-NO-20161109
> [BRANCH]: 11C
> ...

Click to collapse



Given that the firmware date is November 9, 2016, I'd say it's most likely a clone. You can flash other firmware on the clone devices, but you can't change the clock faces or install apps. On my clone device I changed the firmware because the firmware on it didn't have the calculator, or the ability to change the wallpaper, and I was able to find firmware that did.


----------



## Harley. W (Jan 1, 2017)

RetroM said:


> Given that the firmware date is November 9, 2016, I'd say it's most likely a clone. You can flash other firmware on the clone devices, but you can't change the clock faces or install apps. On my clone device I changed the firmware because the firmware on it didn't have the calculator, or the ability to change the wallpaper, and I was able to find firmware that did.

Click to collapse



What firmware would u recommend I have a mtk60d and the watch lags when I swipe on homescreen.


----------



## RetroM (Jan 1, 2017)

Harley. W said:


> What firmware would u recommend I have a mtk60d and the watch lags when I swipe on homescreen.

Click to collapse



You'll have to find one that works on your particular device. You can find firmware files for clone devices here:
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B_hRh3DjuBoeNl9tM3ZRc0pDeTQ

Before you do anything though, make sure you backup the original firmware from your device first, just in case something goes wrong. Also, you should upload the backup of your firmware here. That way it can be added to the collection of firmware files, and other users may find it useful.


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## Harley. W (Jan 1, 2017)

RetroM said:


> You'll have to find one that works on your particular device. You can find firmware files for clone devices here:
> https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B_hRh3DjuBoeNl9tM3ZRc0pDeTQ
> 
> Before you do anything though, make sure you backup the original firmware from your device first, just in case something goes wrong. Also, you should upload the backup of your firmware here. That way it can be added to the collection of firmware files, and other users may find it useful.

Click to collapse



OK.  Which one do click as I can't see mtk60d which is what mine is.  Or will they work anyway


----------



## RetroM (Jan 1, 2017)

Harley. W said:


> OK.  Which one do click as I can't see mtk60d which is what mine is.  Or will they work anyway

Click to collapse



Your device most likely uses a 6162DA chip, which is what those files are for. You'll have to try different firmware files till you find one that works correctly on your device (I went through a bunch before finding one that worked properly on mine). I suggest you read Golem's tutorials before doing anything https://forum.xda-developers.com/smartwatch/other-smartwatches/readback-extractor-mtk6260-firmware-t3289272


----------



## Harley. W (Jan 1, 2017)

Thank you so much I'll post to let u know how I get along the.  Just one last question so mine is a clone...  Is a software clone or is it a hardware differences. Plus are the files u sent me dz09 software or are they other smart watches OS u can flash to watch


----------



## RetroM (Jan 1, 2017)

Harley. W said:


> Thank you so much I'll post to let u know how I get along the.  Just one last question so mine is a clone...  Is a software clone or is it a hardware differences. Plus are the files u sent me dz09 software or are they other smart watches OS u can flash to watch

Click to collapse



The original DZ09 used a mediatek 6260 chip, which had a lot more onboard memory. The later clone devices use a 6261DA chip, which has much less, so although the OS of the watch looks similar, the firmware is completely different. The firmware files in that collection have all been uploaded from other users' DZ09 watches, there are some slight differences between some of the DZ09 watches, so that's why not all the firmware works with all watches. Sometimes when you try different firmware, the screen colors will be inverted, or the touch panel won't work, you just have to experiment till you find a firmware file that works for you.


----------



## rfg13 (Jan 1, 2017)

*help needed*

the watch stopped working. after disassembling I found a loose red wire.  any idea to what that wire should be connected? the picture is attached. thanks in advance


----------



## RetroM (Jan 1, 2017)

rfg13 said:


> the watch stopped working. after disassembling I found a loose red wire.  any idea to what that wire should be connected? the picture is attached. thanks in advance

Click to collapse



Uploads aren't working, I can't see the picture. Try using imgur or some other image upload site to post the picture.


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 1, 2017)

rfg13 said:


> the watch stopped working. after disassembling I found a loose red wire.  any idea to what that wire should be connected? the picture is attached. thanks in advance

Click to collapse



your picture is not visible, anyway, check on youtube a dz09 teardown video


----------



## miko12312 (Jan 2, 2017)

Golem_ said:


> your picture is not visible, anyway, check on youtube a dz09 teardown video

Click to collapse



Check my pic

---------- Post added at 01:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:45 AM ----------




Golem_ said:


> your picture is not visible, anyway, check on youtube a dz09 teardown video

Click to collapse


http://forum.xda-developers.com/sma...ck-extractor-mtk6260-firmware-t3289272/page70


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 2, 2017)

miko12312 said:


> Check my pic
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:45 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't get it


----------



## miko12312 (Jan 2, 2017)

Golem_ said:


> I don't get it

Click to collapse



It was meant for the guy with the red wire its on the link i put on page 68


----------



## deividpaa# (Jan 2, 2017)

*Dz09 mtk6261 firmware update*

Hello Guys, 

I created this vídeo for help everybody with the problems in DZ09 MTK6261, touch invert and colour invert.

I can not include the link because I do not have more than 10 message in this forum but you can search for Update Firmware DZ09 MTK6261 in youtube my name is Deivid Patrick.

I hope that I can help you.

Thanks.


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 2, 2017)

deividpaa# said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I created this vídeo for help everybody with the problems in DZ09 MTK6261, touch invert and colour invert.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mXc0wR52X90


----------



## RetroM (Jan 2, 2017)

deividpaa# said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I created this v�deo for help everybody with the problems in DZ09 MTK6261, touch invert and colour invert.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Really cool looking firmware you have there. I'll have to give it a try sometime.


----------



## miko12312 (Jan 2, 2017)

Does this work on dz09 6261da


----------



## deividpaa# (Jan 3, 2017)

The tutorial is just for dz09 6261


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 3, 2017)

miko12312 said:


> Does this work on dz09 6261da

Click to collapse



yep


----------



## wurnie (Jan 3, 2017)

hi there i got message when i click on fb or whatsapp. insert t card    .    i have simcard and memeroy card in it.why its not working??? (i can call and read my email though)MTK6261A


----------



## Dr H (Jan 3, 2017)

Sorry, don't mean to be a pest, perhaps it was overlooked during the holidays, but any thoughts on post #1774?

New question in re FreedomPop - read that they were decommissioning their 2G service as of 12/31/2016 <sigh>.
That's why I'm now getting "no service" network notifications I presume. Any alternatives?


----------



## Frigo_ (Jan 4, 2017)

Hello, I'm Frigo and I'm a new member of this forum.

Yesterday, I bought a Dz09 made by Yinosino, I suppose is the fake version of the smartwatch.
I tried to install a custom Firmware but now the touch screen doesn't work. And, shame on me, I haven't made a copy of the rom.

So, someone have the backup for this model or any solution? I'm quite desperate 




        ===============    Memory Detection Report     ===============

Internal RAM:

	Size = 0x0000D000 (52KB)

External RAM:

	Type = SRAM

	Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NOR Flash:

	Device ID = "[Winbond] SF_W25Q32JV" (275)
	Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NAND Flash:

	ERROR: NAND Flash was not detected!

============		 RAM Test		 ============

Data Bus Test :
[D0][D1][D2][D3][D4][D5][D6][D7][D8][D9][D10][D11][D12][D13][D14][D15]
OK!

Address Bus Test :
[A1][A2][A3][A4][A5][A6][A7][A8][A9][A10][A11][A12][A13][A14][A15][A16][A17][A18][A19][A20][A21]
OK!

RAM Pattern Test :
Writing ...
	0x44332211, 
	0xA5A5A5A5, 
	0xA5A5A500, 
	0xA500A500, 
	0xA5000000, 
	0x00000000, 
	0xFFFF0000, 
	0xFFFFFFFF, 
OK!

Increment/Decrement Test :
Writing ...
OK!




Sorry if my english is no good


----------



## M00D (Jan 4, 2017)

psiphi said:


> New Firmwares for the collection of DZ09 - unusual 32Mb NORmtk6261D

Click to collapse



I can't change watchfaces, because when I use MTK Edit I don't see any image

---------- Post added at 02:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 AM ----------




Frigo_ said:


> Hello, I'm Frigo and I'm a new member of this forum.
> 
> Yesterday, I bought a Dz09 made by Yinosino, I suppose is the fake version of the smartwatch.
> I tried to install a custom Firmware but now the touch screen doesn't work. And, shame on me, I haven't made a copy of the rom.
> ...

Click to collapse



Try other versions, I had the same problem


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## miko12312 (Jan 4, 2017)

Anyone esle try these out or tell me what to do and im having issues with com drivers it loads as sdcard instead of com , i tries the drivers put on this fourm or meaditek readback but they didnt work then i tried installimg the drivers that did work ans hving issues not reading as com even when no ad card is inataalled also does this really have wifi? 6261da i enabled more settings after messimg with some of them


----------



## Frigo_ (Jan 4, 2017)

M00D said:


> I can't change watchfaces, because when I use MTK Edit I don't see any image
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I tried 25 different versions but the screen still doesn't work


----------



## RetroM (Jan 4, 2017)

miko12312 said:


> Anyone esle try these out or tell me what to do and im having issues with com drivers it loads as sdcard instead of com , i tries the drivers put on this fourm or meaditek readback but they didnt work then i tried installimg the drivers that did work ans hving issues not reading as com even when no ad card is inataalled also does this really have wifi? 6261da i enabled more settings after messimg with some of them

Click to collapse



Your watch needs to be turned off before you plug it in. Click the read back button, then while it says "Waiting" plug the watch in (while it is off), it should then begin the readback.


----------



## morbvamp (Jan 4, 2017)

I've received a DZ09 smartwatch for christmas and was wondering if anyone knows a good firmware compatible for it.

Here are the details:

61D_BF3A01_LCD7789_ENG_YALIWEI__V1.0
[BRANCH]:
11CW1352MP
MTK61D_BTDIALER_11C
BUILD: BUILD_NO
SERIAL#:
[BUILD TIME]
2019/05/31 02:36
[MRE VERSION] -
266946152
HAL VERNO:

Thanks in advance


----------



## rfg13 (Jan 4, 2017)

RetroM said:


> Uploads aren't working, I can't see the picture. Try using imgur or some other image upload site to post the picture.

Click to collapse



trying to reload the pictures


----------



## RetroM (Jan 4, 2017)

rfg13 said:


> trying to reload the pictures

Click to collapse



I think that's the Bluetooth antenna, the other end isn't meant to be connected to anything.


----------



## KrimsonHart (Jan 5, 2017)

morbvamp said:


> I've received a DZ09 smartwatch for christmas and was wondering if anyone knows a good firmware compatible for it.
> 
> Here are the details:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Mahn! did you see the build time? You either hit 9 instead of 6, or you got a watch from the future! LOL

Moving n to your question, as far as my knowledge about the watch is concerned, it's is pretty hard to decide a "compatible firmware". it works on a trial-error method  (at least for me)


----------



## Balnafasae (Jan 5, 2017)

*Did you get it working?*



puli112 said:


> sir can u please give me a link. of 32mb .. i tried almost all but no luck
> 
> My rom test
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, did you get it working? im dealing with the same problem

---------- Post added at 07:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:36 AM ----------

Hi, I got a dz09 and a gt08. I am totally new to this chinese smart watches.Out of curiosity , a liking to have notification bar and play videos I tired to flash my GT08 with a rom from needrom. I F****D up. it didnt work. and then i took the internet and read all these posts a hundred times for now and then i tried to read back from my dz09 which i messed up too and then  i understood the importance of ram and rom . i took the memory test.

===============    Memory Detection Report     ===============

Internal RAM:

	Size = 0x0000D000 (52KB)

External RAM:

	Type = SRAM

	Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NOR Flash:

	Device ID = "[Winbond] SF_W25Q32JV" (275)
	Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NAND Flash:

	ERROR: NAND Flash was not detected!

============		 RAM Test		 ============

Data Bus Test :
[D0][D1][D2][D3][D4][D5][D6][D7][D8][D9][D10][D11][D12][D13][D14][D15]
OK!

Address Bus Test :
[A1][A2][A3][A4][A5][A6][A7][A8][A9][A10][A11][A12][A13][A14][A15][A16][A17][A18][A19][A20][A21]
OK!

RAM Pattern Test :
Writing ...
	0x44332211, 
	0xA5A5A5A5, 
	0xA5A5A500, 
	0xA500A500, 
	0xA5000000, 
	0x00000000, 
	0xFFFF0000, 
	0xFFFFFFFF, 
OK!

Increment/Decrement Test :
Writing ...
OK!

They both GT08 and DZ09 are the same inside. i have tried almost all firmwares from the firmware collection of google drive. but nothing works perfectly. either the screen is half or the colors are inverted like negative and the touch is inverted. the only firmware that was good was " Normal GT08 ROM" which was shared here by someone. BUT THE TOUCH DOESNT WORK IN THAT . 

I could see that the 32mb firmwares shared by most of people on internet youtube works  well on NOR: GIGADEVICE GD25LQ32. But it doesnt work on WINBOND SF_W25Q32JV.  If someone could share their backup rom of gt08 or dz09 for the above specifications. it would be really helpful 

---------- Post added at 07:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:49 AM ----------

And i also thought to swap the mtk files between roms to see if the touch works.. but i got an error saying either its overlapped.. or the size doesnt match. is there is anyway to open and edit these files? if that is possible i can interchange the touch file from the ( color inverted rom ) to (without touch rom). maybe someone can help me with this. thanks


----------



## rfg13 (Jan 5, 2017)

RetroM said:


> I think that's the Bluetooth antenna, the other end isn't meant to be connected to anything.

Click to collapse



thanks.
any idea what else i should check, the watch doesn't start.  the battery takes full charge.


----------



## RetroM (Jan 5, 2017)

rfg13 said:


> thanks.
> any idea what else i should check, the watch doesn't start.  the battery takes full charge.

Click to collapse



Does the watch come on when you plug it in to charge? If so, it could be the button on the front is faulty.


----------



## Balnafasae (Jan 5, 2017)

rfg13 said:


> thanks.
> any idea what else i should check, the watch doesn't start.  the battery takes full charge.

Click to collapse



did you flash the watch ? i faced such issue when i was flashing one of the roms from the google drive.


----------



## miko12312 (Jan 5, 2017)

rfg13 said:


> trying to reload the pictures

Click to collapse



Dont know if that will help mines 6261da


----------



## Synaps3 (Jan 5, 2017)

Anyone tried to compile simple hello world app using api from xda forum?


----------



## ReznorNInchNails (Jan 5, 2017)

hello, can someone tell me which rom should I try. I have that unusual model thing with 32MB ROM. I have tried a lot of roms from this place
https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B_hRh3DjuBoeNl9tM3ZRc0pDeTQ
but all of them have non working touch, one even has inverted touch for buttons. I have made backup and it is working. offset is 0x004000000.
Build is 2016/02/25
Version info is LD991_NCX_CAM3A01_7785BOE&9304_
Branch 11CW1352MP
MTK61D_BTDIALER_IC
It is one with Pedo app. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## superluluman (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi,

I have this smartwatch but with MTK61D 32MB...

it works fine with Mediatek SmartDevice on my smartphone (SMS, Notifications, Bluetooth Audio, etc.) but the app "Find Phone" won't. 
Any Idea?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Mrdream94 (Jan 6, 2017)

superluluman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have this smartwatch but with MTK61D 32MB...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Same here


----------



## ReznorNInchNails (Jan 6, 2017)

Here's my backup of DZ09 MTK61D 32MB, this one is with Pedo and Sleep Monitor. Boot logo is not modified.

http://www89.zippyshare.com/v/zCskt0nY/file.html

For the app "Find me" it doesn't work for me either. And if there were some apps for this thing it would be nice (PDF reader for example). Facebook and Browser is a joke, it can't even load the page.


----------



## Balnafasae (Jan 6, 2017)

ReznorNInchNails said:


> Here's my backup of DZ09 MTK61D 32MB, this one is with Pedo and Sleep Monitor. Boot logo is not modified.
> 
> 
> 
> For the app "Find me" it doesn't work for me either. And if there were some apps for this thing it would be nice (PDF reader for example). Facebook and Browser is a joke, it can't even load the page.

Click to collapse



Hi renzor. thanks for sharing the firmware. is that for winbond nor flash? because it flashed successfully. but when ever i falsh a 32mb 6261 rom the colors get inverted the screen moves up a bit. do you have any idea?


----------



## ReznorNInchNails (Jan 6, 2017)

It is 6261 32mb, I don't know any other info, this is what it says 

Build is 2016/02/25
Version info is LD991_NCX_CAM3A01_7785BOE&9304_
Branch 11CW1352MP
MTK61D_BTDIALER_IC

It should look like this: https://i.ytimg.com/vi/z1yE-M9arcA/maxresdefault.jpg

If I flash similar ROMS to this with Pedo and etc I get inverted touch, if I swipe right it goes left, in upper left it is right button, upper right is lower left button, all crazy 
But if I flash for example that 31.12.2016 ROM screen is frozen, only that hardware button under screen works. I really don't know what ROM should work on this watch. 

I don't know if I'm wrong but apps don't work on this watch. When I tap on .vxp app nothing happens.


----------



## Balnafasae (Jan 6, 2017)

ReznorNInchNails said:


> Here's my backup of DZ09 MTK61D 32MB, this one is with Pedo and Sleep Monitor. Boot logo is not modified.
> 
> 
> For the app "Find me" it doesn't work for me either. And if there were some apps for this thing it would be nice (PDF reader for example). Facebook and Browser is a joke, it can't even load the page.

Click to collapse





ReznorNInchNails said:


> It is 6261 32mb, I don't know any other info, this is what it says
> 
> Build is 2016/02/25
> Version info is LD991_NCX_CAM3A01_7785BOE&9304_
> ...

Click to collapse



thanks for the swift reply. yes you are right. the apps dont work. and for me your backup worked but the display was with inverted colors and the screen shifted up a bit and showed vertical lines.. i get this often when i flashed the firmwares from the google drive. and also i have a wild idea. i have two roms.. one in which the touch works but screen is inverted.. and another with good display but touch doesnt work.. im trying to see if i can open these files and swap the codes.. i tired hex editor but i really dont know  how to.. how do these people here edit logos and other stuffs.. is there is anyother software to edit firmwares.. if i can get one im sure i can make it work  .. but im really angry on these chinese who do worst copies


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## rfg13 (Jan 6, 2017)

RetroM said:


> Does the watch come on when you plug it in to charge? If so, it could be the button on the front is faulty.

Click to collapse



no.  and i haven't touched the os.  it was working for a while and then stopped working.


----------



## RetroM (Jan 6, 2017)

rfg13 said:


> no.  and i haven't touched the os.  it was working for a while and then stopped working.

Click to collapse



If the watch doesn't come on while charging, how do you know that battery takes a charge? Have you tested the voltage?


----------



## Balnafasae (Jan 7, 2017)

RetroM said:


> If the watch doesn't come on while charging, how do you know that battery takes a charge? Have you tested the voltage?

Click to collapse




tubleshooting :

1. If the watch shows the battery charging indicator
2. if the watch doesnt turn on 
3. check the switch leads with a multimeter if possible. if there is no signs of life

then you might have to buy something like this www .thlphone .com /image/cache/data/spare-parts/FPC/thl-power-button-flex-cable-FPC-500x500.jpg
  (removs spaces)

---------- Post added at 03:43 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:36 AM ----------




miko12312 said:


> Dont know if that will help mines 6261da

Click to collapse



Hey miko. is that a 32mb 6261da watch?  if so please share your rom.

---------- Post added at 03:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:43 AM ----------




miko12312 said:


> Dont know if that will help mines 6261da

Click to collapse





rfg13 said:


> the watch stopped working. after disassembling I found a loose red wire.  any idea to what that wire should be connected? the picture is attached. thanks in advance

Click to collapse



dont worry . does the vibrating motor work?  if im correct it there must be 3 wires.. 2 for the vibrator, 1 black to act as an antenna.. if other two are in place and only one is not connected.. its just the antenna.. dont worry...


----------



## Xtciaan (Jan 7, 2017)

*Help me pls*

good day everyone...
I also have this problem.. (duh)
Flashed my dz09 and bricked it... Well I tried all roms from google drive.. they all give errors (screen corrupt, inverted or unresponsive)
All errored exept 1...

"4PDA DZ09 mtk6261 32Mb from alexxalex"
Its only one that works.. kind of.. but its old..and the browser does not work.. bt is flimsy connection etc etc...

now all I can remember is that its a DZ09 mtk6261D and the original software was somewhere in oct 2016

Internal RAM:

	Size = 0x0000D000 (52KB)

External RAM:

	Type = SRAM

	Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NOR Flash:

	Device ID = "[Winbond] SF_W25Q32JV" (275)
	Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NAND Flash:

	ERROR: NAND Flash was not detected!


please note the 6261A and 6261DA doesnt work (obvius for some but I had to try)
I assume from what I have heard that all the DZ09 on market atm (or latest shipments anyways) are mtk6261D but I cannot find one of same batch to rip their rom.. so calling help from you guys


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 7, 2017)

Xtciaan said:


> good day everyone...
> I also have this problem.. (duh)
> Flashed my dz09 and bricked it... Well I tried all roms from google drive.. they all give errors (screen corrupt, inverted or unresponsive)
> All errored exept 1...
> ...

Click to collapse



trying to update the firmware collection as often as possible
you can try find something matching your watch on 4pda or htcmania


----------



## Xtciaan (Jan 7, 2017)

Golem_ said:


> trying to update the firmware collection as often as possible
> you can try find something matching your watch on 4pda or htcmania

Click to collapse



Thanks Golem_ as far as I been following this thread... you the expert on roms hehehe...
You were my next post for when I found a readback file.. cause I do not think the extractor works on this rom either.. (told me to please load a correct data file when I tested)

I have tried ALL roms in the nor 32mb folder.. they all install but with flaws here and there.. mostly dead touchscreen .. inverted screen colors or where the screen is shifted to the top... with this jibberish line at bottom

will try htcmania... have tried 4pda without any luck... even my supplier is hands tied... and postage back cost more that watch itself hahaha


----------



## rfg13 (Jan 8, 2017)

RetroM said:


> If the watch doesn't come on while charging, how do you know that battery takes a charge? Have you tested the voltage?

Click to collapse



easy. take the battery out and check the voltage. this is how I knew that the battery takes the full charge.  thanks for your attention to my problem and your efforts to help me:good:


----------



## RetroM (Jan 8, 2017)

rfg13 said:


> easy. take the battery out and check the voltage. this is how I knew that the battery takes the full charge.  thanks for your attention to my problem and your efforts to help me:good:

Click to collapse



Ok, I figured that's probably what you did. At this point I'm really not sure what the problem could be, if it's not the ROM, the battery, or the power button, it could be the watch is just dead. One more thing, have you checked that the battery is getting a good connection to the board? I've found that mine tends to come loose quite easily.


----------



## gencho81 (Jan 8, 2017)

hello people, just want to share some pictures of my original DZ09 modded with Tom Carter velcro strap. I have to put it after my strap broke. Very poor connection on it. Now with this one watch looks cool. Antenna under the battery cover and all looks fine.
http://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5872626018de5/20170108_175529.jpg?
http://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5872626a991a3/20170108_175537.jpg?
http://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/587262c676dca/20170108_180214.jpg?


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## RetroM (Jan 8, 2017)

gencho81 said:


> hello people, just want to share some pictures of my original DZ09 modded with Tom Carter velcro strap. I have to put it after my strap broke. Very poor connection on it. Now with this one watch looks cool. Antenna under the battery cover and all looks fine.
> http://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5872626018de5/20170108_175529.jpg?
> http://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5872626a991a3/20170108_175537.jpg?
> http://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/587262c676dca/20170108_180214.jpg?
> ...

Click to collapse



Nice work!


----------



## spike589715 (Jan 8, 2017)

Hi All I am a total newbie with the DZ09 - I got one from ebay and mostly seems ok 
I have installed a sim and it makes calls etc 
I am wondering if I have a genuine DZ09 or a clone - I have scanned the previous pages and not sure how to tell ? 
I have tried to download some tools to make a read back etc but the links I have found just seem to want me to download loads of other stuff so I am a bit nervous 
Any assistance or ideas greatly appreciated 
Thanks in advance 

Simon


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 8, 2017)

spike589715 said:


> Hi All I am a total newbie with the DZ09 - I got one from ebay and mostly seems ok
> I have installed a sim and it makes calls etc
> I am wondering if I have a genuine DZ09 or a clone - I have scanned the previous pages and not sure how to tell ?
> I have tried to download some tools to make a read back etc but the links I have found just seem to want me to download loads of other stuff so I am a bit nervous
> ...

Click to collapse



here below you find a very safe way to do a readback
https://forum.xda-developers.com/sm.../readback-extractor-mtk6260-firmware-t3289272


----------



## superluluman (Jan 9, 2017)

> Originally Posted by superluluman
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Mrdream94 said:


> Same here

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot, and mine cannot reconnect automatically after more than 30secs signal lost...


----------



## EdgeTheraited (Jan 10, 2017)

gencho81 said:


> hello people, just want to share some pictures of my original DZ09 modded with Tom Carter velcro strap. I have to put it after my strap broke. Very poor connection on it. Now with this one watch looks cool. Antenna under the battery cover and all looks fine.
> http://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5872626018de5/20170108_175529.jpg?
> http://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5872626a991a3/20170108_175537.jpg?
> http://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/587262c676dca/20170108_180214.jpg?
> ...

Click to collapse



man i have the same thing but i dont know how to change the strap can you tell me from where you got it and how can i replace it?


----------



## zo10000 (Jan 10, 2017)

Hi guys! I have a problem with my smartwatch. the microphone seems to be very poor. when I'm using it as a bluetooth headset the other person barely hears me. Does anyone encountered this problem? Is there any way for fixing this?
Thanks!


----------



## gencho81 (Jan 10, 2017)

EdgeTheraited said:


> man i have the same thing but i dont know how to change the strap can you tell me from where you got it and how can i replace it?

Click to collapse



I take the strap from shop for watches. Normal velcro strap -  not normal as I my case it's Tom Carter (not so tick like other velcro straps and with same size like original one). 
There is a video over YouTube how to put velcro strap on dz09 (just don't cut the antenna like on the video) 
What I did :
1.Take the strap and put it on flat surface. 
2.put the watch on top of it and mark the size 
3.cut from both marks inner part with 1cm more inside (like if watch is total 5cm, you mark those 5cm and then cut the strap 3cm long  1/3/1.
4.remove the battery and unscrew the 4 screws 
5.put the 2 parts of the strap on each side 
this is tricky part -  side where is the camera strap must cover the camera back and place it to be able to screw the screws in the strap.  on other side where is the button same- cover the button with strap and cover the screw holes. 
6.Screw the 4 screws leaving the antenna out 
7. when done use double-sided tape to fix the antenna on top of back plate - but not covering the hole for back cover
8.put back cover-job done 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## miko12312 (Jan 10, 2017)

Balnafasae said:


> tubleshooting :
> 
> 1. If the watch shows the battery charging indicator
> 2. if the watch doesnt turn on
> ...

Click to collapse



I would but havent been successful of getting the backup, i am having issues with drivers , if you do have this same watch can you please go to your developer options through the dialer and supply me with the original settings for all the options , i have done a factory reset , im having bootloop issues when it goes into com mode then switches to mtp mode right away when turned off and then also when battery is out , the watch still works in every way but i think there is an option that tells it what to connect it as when it is connected , and also i work alot so give me some time i am deducating this weekend since im off to do more with this watch i see many posssibilites that can be done on this , mainly theming though


----------



## HipHopDJ (Jan 11, 2017)

gencho81 said:


> hello people, just want to share some pictures of my original DZ09 modded with Tom Carter velcro strap. I have to put it after my strap broke. Very poor connection on it. Now with this one watch looks cool. Antenna under the battery cover and all looks fine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I've been reading through the forums, and then across this post, and had to join. I can't take a pic at the moment (cracked phone screen),  but also "engineered" the same strap on my watch. The only difference...I cut the fabric strap in half, and screwed them in where the old plastic straps were.

Those original straps was a little painful to wear and started to cracked. Eventually it broke and I stopped wearing it for a couple months. I was put off because it doesn't allow a regular strapped to be popped in with pins like a regular watch, and I seen one that used a bicycle chain as a strap, but required some drilling.


----------



## KrimsonHart (Jan 11, 2017)

Anybody know why I can't install vxp apps? just doesn't give me any options at all


----------



## gencho81 (Jan 11, 2017)

if the watch is original just put the vxp files in SD card and then open them from file manager. on clones and some firmwares for original watches you can't install vxp. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## KrimsonHart (Jan 11, 2017)

Sad. I can't install. but i did find a compatible firmware with different apps (the chinese apps). but can't access them/ the internet as usual XD I should have checked XDA before purchase as i do for Phones. Imma try an android wear


----------



## Taha50 (Jan 11, 2017)

Golem_ said:


> So, first conclusions, your hadware is not a replica but your firmware stinks, you did a flash memory dump (hope starting with 0x00000000 having as length 0x01000000), now get here readback extractor 2.0 and rebuild your firmware from flash dump, if everything goes well (only if goes well the extraction) you're in safe now of any unfortunate bricking events and you can get here and start flashing (the download stuff from flash tool) firmwares until you find one matching your hardware

Click to collapse



Golem, Can You Help Me For This Watch
IT Has 128mb+32mb Giga device
Vita 61A BT 11C
Reply Soon


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 11, 2017)

Taha50 said:


> Golem, Can You Help Me For This Watch
> IT Has 128mb+32mb Giga device
> Vita 61A BT 11C
> Reply Soon

Click to collapse



Please be more specific - what is the issue with your watch?


----------



## Taha50 (Jan 12, 2017)

Golem_ said:


> Please be more specific - what is the issue with your watch?

Click to collapse



I Want Aplus Firmwares For This Watch..
Also I Want To Edit Watch's Rom


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 12, 2017)

Taha50 said:


> I Want Aplus Firmwares For This Watch..
> Also I Want To Edit Watch's Rom

Click to collapse



did you do a readback dump?


----------



## miko12312 (Jan 12, 2017)

Cant get att to work only shows t mobile tried changing the bands , seen a post of bug in rf chip but un sure if mine has that plz help barely paid to activate sim on att wanr to use as a phone


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 12, 2017)

miko12312 said:


> Cant get att to work only shows t mobile tried changing the bands , seen a post of bug in rf chip but un sure if mine has that plz help barely paid to activate sim on att wanr to use as a phone

Click to collapse



I heard that att broadcast gsm just 3G


----------



## KrimsonHart (Jan 13, 2017)

Golem, i am unable to edit my ROM for the DZ09 with MT6261D with the mtkres. Can you please help me know how to edit those ROMs? thanks in advance.


----------



## miko12312 (Jan 13, 2017)

http://m.gearbest.com/smart-watch-p...RdrSvV0ePgpt7lgDjnJ8UtrzJJM5j9QnqyxoC3Wbw_wcB

Just found this dz09 look alike with android any one have this


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 13, 2017)

HawkEye said:


> Golem, i am unable to edit my ROM for the DZ09 with MT6261D with the mtkres. Can you please help me know how to edit those ROMs? thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



I'm unable either to edit 6261 32M ROMs

---------- Post added at 02:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:23 PM ----------




miko12312 said:


> http://m.gearbest.com/smart-watch-p...RdrSvV0ePgpt7lgDjnJ8UtrzJJM5j9QnqyxoC3Wbw_wcB
> 
> Just found this dz09 look alike with android any one have this

Click to collapse



there are tones of video reviews - the price looks good for the merchandise they offer


----------



## gencho81 (Jan 13, 2017)

@Golem_ i need your help . 
Just received the DZ09 i have order for parts .The watch is DZ09 MT6261  32+32 . 
This is my original firmware : UMEOX61D_BT_11C_PCB01_gprs_MT6261_S00.K93D-COB-DZ09-TN7789CPT-CST026-YL3A01-SY-V03_01-NO-20161119.bin
I have made readback with hex 0x00400000  with size total of the file 4096MB . But when i try to pass it through Readback extractor i got error like "binary dose not match mt626"   Any idea how to make properly readback and cut it


----------



## EdgeTheraited (Jan 13, 2017)

gencho81 said:


> @Golem_ i need your help .
> Just received the DZ09 i have order for parts .The watch is DZ09 MT6261  32+32 .
> This is my original firmware : UMEOX61D_BT_11C_PCB01_gprs_MT6261_S00.K93D-COB-DZ09-TN7789CPT-CST026-YL3A01-SY-V03_01-NO-20161119.bin
> I have made readback with hex 0x00400000  with size total of the file 4096MB . But when i try to pass it through Readback extractor i got error like "binary dose not match mt626"   Any idea how to make properly readback and cut it

Click to collapse



what do you mean man is there a new update?


----------



## gencho81 (Jan 13, 2017)

No i have problem with extracting the readback of this watch. 
ASAP i have it ready will share it.


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 13, 2017)

gencho81 said:


> No i have problem with extracting the readback of this watch.
> ASAP i have it ready will share it.

Click to collapse



Yes, when readback extractor feels that the dump doesn't match ALL the flags specific for a standard mtk firmware then stops immediately the process. Sometimes, in the factory, when they are flashing the firmware appear some files overlapping (their system bug) which is not affecting the the watch functionality but is tricking the readback extractor.  Send me in pm the readback dump - I'll repair it for you


----------



## spike589715 (Jan 15, 2017)

*Original DZ09 ?*

Hi all 
I am based in the U.K.
I have a DZ09 which is basically working well 
No joy with the web sites at all I just get squares .... I have a 2g card in - probably I have a clone ? 
If I was to get my sweaty hands on an original would the web work ok 
I have been thinking of getting another to have a play with, looking on eBay I have found one that claims to have android wear mmmmm 
eBay item 351735963194
This one seems to have a sleep monitor etc does it look like an original ? 
Any pointer or thoughts in getting an original or should I look at something else 
I really like making calls on the watch and for the money this seems amazing


Thanks in advance for any thoughts or pointer

Simon


----------



## Xtciaan (Jan 16, 2017)

*rom dump*



HawkEye said:


> Golem, i am unable to edit my ROM for the DZ09 with MT6261D with the mtkres. Can you please help me know how to edit those ROMs? thanks in advance.

Click to collapse



Hi mr hawk...
I am in desperate need for original Dz09 mk6261d rom dump... the one from oct 2016
Any chance you can upload yours somewhere?

---------- Post added at 11:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:14 AM ----------




miko12312 said:


> http://m.gearbest.com/smart-watch-p...RdrSvV0ePgpt7lgDjnJ8UtrzJJM5j9QnqyxoC3Wbw_wcB
> 
> Just found this dz09 look alike with android any one have this

Click to collapse



 I heard 1st hand that its a kickass watch that... BUT the battery life sucks... as with any android..  but just the idea that it comes with google playstore makes it worth it lol.


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 16, 2017)

Xtciaan said:


> Hi mr hawk...
> I am in desperate need for original Dz09 mk6261d rom dump... the one from oct 2016
> Any chance you can upload yours somewhere?
> .

Click to collapse




did you check the firmware collection?


----------



## Xtciaan (Jan 16, 2017)

Golem_ said:


> did you check the firmware collection?

Click to collapse



Yes thanks golem... i found only one rom out of them all that works... and i downloaded and tried them all 1 by 1...
 its the one from alexxalex... but its very old.. and definitly lost some functionality... like internet... and the *#000000000 appstore

Ok I have updated... there is 3 new roms... just tested them... I think one is the (nearly) correct one.. 
BUT.
Inverted colors and that dreaded fuzzy line at bottom of screen. so back to square one.. only the rom from alexxalex is functional....
 gggrrrrr I hate that there is sooo many diff versions of this...

something tells me.. if i do happen to find a readback file... that wont be standard either... so i wont be able to extract the files


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 16, 2017)

Xtciaan said:


> Yes thanks golem... i found only one rom out of them all that works... and i downloaded and tried them all 1 by 1...
> its the one from alexxalex... but its very old.. and definitly lost some functionality... like internet... and the *#000000000 appstore

Click to collapse



I'm doing weekly updates so maybe you'll be lucky next period


----------



## Xtciaan (Jan 16, 2017)

Golem_ said:


> I'm doing weekly updates so maybe you'll be lucky next period

Click to collapse



lol.. probly the only reason the watch havent flew against the wall yet... I am hoping time will fix.. time will get lucky with someone with same rom


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## KrimsonHart (Jan 16, 2017)

Xtciaan said:


> Hi mr hawk...
> I am in desperate need for original Dz09 mk6261d rom dump... the one from oct 2016
> Any chance you can upload yours somewhere?

Click to collapse



Well, i don't have the "original". you can try this 
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B3gHjn13t0xWVktlU05DZzRPb1E


----------



## Xtciaan (Jan 16, 2017)

HawkEye said:


> Well, i don't have the "original". you can try this
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B3gHjn13t0xWVktlU05DZzRPb1E

Click to collapse



wow.. just wow... sooooo close...
everything works... except that fuzzy line at bottom of screen... meaning the top of screen is cut off.... eeesh.... so close...
thanks for the file tho....


----------



## KrimsonHart (Jan 16, 2017)

Xtciaan said:


> wow.. just wow... sooooo close...
> everything works... except that fuzzy line at bottom of screen... meaning the top of screen is cut off.... eeesh.... so close...
> thanks for the file tho....

Click to collapse



Awesome and sad at the same time  I think one of the firmwares in this folder would work perfectly for you.. *Fingers Crossed*

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_hRh3DjuBoeN3BUbmROQXhITms


----------



## Xtciaan (Jan 16, 2017)

HawkEye said:


> Awesome and sad at the same time  I think one of the firmwares in this folder would work perfectly for you.. *Fingers Crossed*
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_hRh3DjuBoeN3BUbmROQXhITms

Click to collapse



nope.. no luck there either...
*sigh.... This is getting really really sad atm:crying:

maybe I should throw a tantrum at the supplier that sold it to me. maybe i get lucky and they replace... but im sure the transport / delivery cost wil be more than watch itself


----------



## sanenak.pouthena (Jan 16, 2017)

*install funrun*



perek16 said:


> Hello I have problem with my dz09. On the watch I can see who called to me (information from smartphone) but when I want to see messages from my phone or I want to control the camera on the phone. Displays the message "please installBT Notifier"""" app in remote device"""" What can I do or what can you do? On my phone I installed BT Notification.

Click to collapse



Pair it with your phone and Install funrun app (on your phone) and it will be fine. If there are problems reset your watch through settings and repeat the previous instructions.


----------



## miko12312 (Jan 16, 2017)

Golem_ said:


> I'm doing weekly updates so maybe you'll be lucky next period

Click to collapse



Im still having issues , i posr the pics and versions and files being used any help ive tried taking the batrery out only bootloolps the device it needs power to stay on also it switches from com to mtp , it does gwt read as com first then swithes in matrer od seconds if i was able to upload a video i wouls show u , any ideas


----------



## KrimsonHart (Jan 17, 2017)

Xtciaan said:


> nope.. no luck there either...
> *sigh.... This is getting really really sad atm:crying:
> 
> maybe I should throw a tantrum at the supplier that sold it to me. maybe i get lucky and they replace... but im sure the transport / delivery cost wil be more than watch itself

Click to collapse



Can you try your luck with this one? https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_hRh3DjuBoebHZYM1RkTlVOd2c


----------



## Xtciaan (Jan 17, 2017)

HawkEye said:


> Can you try your luck with this one? https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B_hRh3DjuBoebHZYM1RkTlVOd2c

Click to collapse



Thanks... no luck... so far 90% of all roms have the fuzzy line at bottom of screen.

As far as I can tell.. my dz09 mk6261d is one of the latest batches... with rom compile date oct 2016.. i think 16th... I havent found any of that date or later... latest one I found was 5 oct which gave me invert colors ... fuzzy line and no touch response... so sooner or later time will catch up and people will get same batch date.. then whoop whoop i will have internet... because thats only thing not working atm.. because there is nowhere to save data settings...


----------



## KrimsonHart (Jan 17, 2017)

Xtciaan said:


> Thanks... no luck... so far 90% of all roms have the fuzzy line at bottom of screen.
> 
> As far as I can tell.. my dz09 mk6261d is one of the latest batches... with rom compile date oct 2016.. i think 16th... I havent found any of that date or later... latest one I found was 5 oct which gave me invert colors ... fuzzy line and no touch response... so sooner or later time will catch up and people will get same batch date.. then whoop whoop i will have internet... because thats only thing not working atm.. because there is nowhere to save data settings...

Click to collapse



But I'd still not let go of this till it touches the 100% mark. I'll do some research about it tomorrow and see if I can find something else for you


----------



## Xtciaan (Jan 17, 2017)

HawkEye said:


> But I'd still not let go of this till it touches the 100% mark. I'll do some research about it tomorrow and see if I can find something else for you

Click to collapse



Thanks buddy... i have "something else" haha.. its working 90%
But option for internet / data settings.. hence no internet.. and it doesnt look as nice as the original.. and missing some games options.. (*#00000000#)
And without those... its just bleehh...
I wanna get this fixed.. sell it to some idiot.. and get me the gw09.... that looks like a yummy fone.. much more options


----------



## EdgeTheraited (Jan 17, 2017)

guys i wanna know if my smartwatch is original how?


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 17, 2017)

EdgeTheraited said:


> guys i wanna know if my smartwatch is original how?

Click to collapse



*#8375#


----------



## EdgeTheraited (Jan 17, 2017)

Golem_ said:


> *#8375#

Click to collapse



i did it so??

---------- Post added at 10:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 PM ----------




Xtciaan said:


> Thanks buddy... i have "something else" haha.. its working 90%
> But option for internet / data settings.. hence no internet.. and it doesnt look as nice as the original.. and missing some games options.. (*#00000000#)
> And without those... its just bleehh...
> I wanna get this fixed.. sell it to some idiot.. and get me the gw09.... that looks like a yummy fone.. much more options

Click to collapse



man that code doesnt work so it is clone i should return it?


----------



## Xtciaan (Jan 17, 2017)

EdgeTheraited said:


> i did it so??
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Uhm.. by original i meant software rom...
And not necessarily does it mean you have a clone... mine did work originally.. then it dont work anymore with this rom.. so its a software related... I think only newer roms have them.. well some roms anyways.... I had a clone before.. and i have to say a clone is not necessary worse than original.. my clone could record video.. my original could not... so i guess it all depends which batch you got... every tom **** and harry is bringing a newer.. cheaper.. or beter version.. its truly like a lucky packet. ... but all of them can do calls.. sms's... pedemeter.. sleep monitor  etc..... 

We all want games on watch.. but then we complain about battery life.. so its a catch 22...

Even if you do have a clone.. if all is working... why complain?


----------



## KrimsonHart (Jan 18, 2017)

Xtciaan said:


> Thanks buddy... i have "something else" haha.. its working 90%
> But option for internet / data settings.. hence no internet.. and it doesnt look as nice as the original.. and missing some games options.. (*#00000000#)
> And without those... its just bleehh...
> I wanna get this fixed.. sell it to some idiot.. and get me the gw09.... that looks like a yummy fone.. much more options

Click to collapse



Oooh... Nice.. Good luck.. Give us the good news soon :highfive:


----------



## cjudy5987 (Jan 18, 2017)

*i have the same problem*



Golem_ said:


> Please send me the ROM dump (the backUP you made), I'll cook from it a full firmware and we'll see if is doing same s . . . t with its own one
> 
> update: check PM

Click to collapse



can i get the firmwear for my dz09 so i can use it.


----------



## Synaps3 (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi. Can someone help me. I cant check processor of my DZ09. I dont know it is Orginal or fake. In Flash Tool i have "cannot pass bootrom start command" problem. After  *#8375* i have something like this
[VERSION]
K91D-DZ09-HSDIPS-3A01-ZH-V01.17-20161009
[BRANCH]
11C UME0X61D_BT_11C
*edit
When i click on browser icon, only library update is showing.


----------



## miko12312 (Jan 19, 2017)

Can i get some help i keep posting but no replies i put pics up of my device not able to do the reasback with flashtool


----------



## Xtciaan (Jan 19, 2017)

am i missing something?? i think i may have found a few possable new roms / firmware on 4pda forum...
but whole website is in russian.. and any of the download links gives me a 404 error there.. of course i cannot register either because capcha is also in russian. If someone speaking Russian can download them all and share? Its really well laid out with model numbers, dates, etc etc


----------



## poppis (Jan 19, 2017)

*dz09 headset icon*

hi to all,
i have a problem. when i flashed a build for my dz09 appear on display a headset icon, and no sound issue without a headseat, someone can help me.


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## KrimsonHart (Jan 21, 2017)

Xtciaan said:


> am i missing something?? i think i may have found a few possable new roms / firmware on 4pda forum...
> but whole website is in russian.. and any of the download links gives me a 404 error there.. of course i cannot register either because capcha is also in russian. If someone speaking Russian can download them all and share? Its really well laid out with model numbers, dates, etc etc

Click to collapse



Hey! did you get anything working? Well, for 4pda, you can just right click on the site where you found the ROMs and select "Translate to English" xD


----------



## Xtciaan (Jan 21, 2017)

HawkEye said:


> Hey! did you get anything working? Well, for 4pda, you can just right click on the site where you found the ROMs and select "Translate to English" xD

Click to collapse



Yes i did that.. but translation doesnt work on the captcha hehe... and all links gives 404 error if not logged in


----------



## samari71 (Jan 21, 2017)

can anyone help me find what version dz09 i have when i put the code in it gives me this XML_61D_MRC_K93D_C0B_W90_B_TN_20161228_V5.142 which version of firmware do i have


----------



## nokiagye (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi I need a little help I can't find my version I only found this

And how can flash the firmware with the drop down menu the video player and effects? Thanks

Sent from my Nexus 7 (2013) using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## chidenbaum (Jan 23, 2017)

nokiagye said:


> Hi I need a little help I can't find my version I only found thisView attachment 4012882
> And how can flash the firmware with the drop down menu the video player and effects? Thanks
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## JLETS (Jan 23, 2017)

*Firmware and app RE-design*

Hi guys

I have noticed how he clone version of the DZ09 Smartwatch have over populated the markets and it's hard to distinguish between the original and clone when buying. Since WhatsApp is not working on the clone, I have an idea of getting mediatek to re-design the entire firmware for the clone such that it has a second texting app that will be dedicated to syncing WhatsApp texts via Bluetooth and being able to respond to the texts on the watch. Can this be made possible?


----------



## sergyu21 (Jan 23, 2017)

i have a dz09 smartwatch too, when i press *#8375# i get the next lines:
version NX9_61D_240_V1_8_FJY_DZ09_32_T3_L3_C4_G4_C_IPS_161107 
BRANCH 
11CW1352MP 
GPLUS61A_11C_NX9  BUILD 07/11/2016 
MRE VERSION 3100  and i want to know if it's fake and what processor it has, since i am new to smartwatches.


----------



## chidenbaum (Jan 23, 2017)

sergyu21 said:


> i have a dz09 smartwatch too, when i press *#8375# i get the next lines:
> version NX9_61D_240_V1_8_FJY_DZ09_32_T3_L3_C4_G4_C_IPS_161107
> BRANCH
> 11CW1352MP
> ...

Click to collapse



It looks like a 32mb clone with an mtk6261 variant with no modding capabilities so far.
If you want to experiment with other firmwares search for Golem's elementary thread here on XDA:Universal ReadBack Extractor


----------



## sergyu21 (Jan 23, 2017)

chidenbaum said:


> It looks like a 32mb clone with an mtk6261 variant with no modding capabilities so far.
> If you want to experiment with other firmwares search for Golem's elementary thread here on XDA:Universal ReadBack Extractor

Click to collapse



thanks bro. is there anyway that i can extract my own firmware from it?


----------



## nokiagye (Jan 23, 2017)

This is the info on sellers page.
I need to learn how can check witch is the fake and witch the original..
What specks the original have? 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## nokiagye (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## chidenbaum (Jan 23, 2017)

sergyu21 said:


> thanks bro. is there anyway that i can extract my own firmware from it?

Click to collapse



In the thread of readback extractor there are the steps you have to follow with the flash tool in order to extract the firmware of your watch.

---------- Post added at 06:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:23 PM ----------




nokiagye said:


> View attachment 4014167

Click to collapse


----------



## nokiagye (Jan 23, 2017)

OK that's OK with 10$ what more y need..
Anyway I want to bye one more how can check if it's real?
And the flash tool end always with this


----------



## chidenbaum (Jan 23, 2017)

nokiagye said:


> OK that's OK with 10$ what more y need..
> Anyway I want to bye one more how can check if it's real?
> And the flash tool end always with this

Click to collapse


----------



## nokiagye (Jan 23, 2017)

I'm on Windows 10 the drivers are installed but they have yellow question mark. I have try 3 flash tool s..I try that you recommend.
And now what can I do with this can I flash anything? Thanks

Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## chidenbaum (Jan 23, 2017)

nokiagye said:


> I'm on Windows 10 the drivers are installed but they have yellow question mark. I have try 3 flash tool s..I try that you recommend.
> And now what can I do with this can I flash anything? Thanks
> 
> In my experience with a watch similar to yours i didn't found ,so far ,a firmware with extra functions or another interface.Most of them have functional problems making the watch useless.But you never know ,in the future maybe someone will mod the firmware (not big chances mtk hasn't released the source code).
> Before you flash anything make sure you extract your watches original firmware!!!

Click to collapse


----------



## nokiagye (Jan 23, 2017)

I found this specks they are of real?


----------



## sergyu21 (Jan 23, 2017)

nokiagye said:


> I found this specks they are of real?

Click to collapse


----------



## nokiagye (Jan 23, 2017)

sergyu21 said:


> these are my watch specs too, it's fake bro.

Click to collapse



So the 32mb is fake the 128 too so witch is the real?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## chidenbaum (Jan 23, 2017)

nokiagye said:


> I found this specks they are of real?

Click to collapse


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## nokiagye (Jan 23, 2017)

30e

Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## chidenbaum (Jan 23, 2017)

Can you post a link ?
I think that even the original DZ09 can't be called a smartwatch since the functions it provides are very limited
.If you really want a smartwatch with android wear ,more customisable and versatile better look in a higher price range.


----------



## nokiagye (Jan 23, 2017)

http://www.electronicaeshop.eu/elek...droid-iphone-samsung-seskeeasia-bulk-oem.html

Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA-Developers Legacy app

---------- Post added at 06:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:05 PM ----------

I like this a lot I found one with Android inside on 35$but I lost the link..

Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## chidenbaum (Jan 23, 2017)

nokiagye said:


> http://www.electronicaeshop.eu/elek...droid-iphone-samsung-seskeeasia-bulk-oem.html
> 
> It's a shop in Greece so you can call them and ask them if the specs are real and insist if the processor is MTK6260A.
> You can also tell them that the market is flooded with clones and you want the original.
> Usually MTK6260A comes with those memory specs, so it seems legit.

Click to collapse


----------



## samari71 (Jan 23, 2017)

i am posting my specs on my dz09 to see what firmware i can install and if it can be modded here they are please someone help me MTK Soft Ver:0x1303 MTK HW Ver:Unknown  Ver:0x74 Usrld:0x74 Os:MTK60D  OsVern: Model:XML_61D_MRC_K93  Company:F012  MaxRam:665600 touchscreen:1  can anyone help me


----------



## samari71 (Jan 24, 2017)

how come i post my questions and never get an answer but see other peopleaftr me post almost the same thing i am asking and they get answered right away i just bought my dz 09 and would like to know if thre is anything i can do to make it better thank you for any help any one can give me please


----------



## chidenbaum (Jan 24, 2017)

samari71 said:


> how come i post my questions and never get an answer but see other peopleaftr me post almost the same thing i am asking and they get answered right away i just bought my dz 09 and would like to know if thre is anything i can do to make it better thank you for any help any one can give me please

Click to collapse



The information you gave is insufficient about the type of your watch.
Better find here in XDA the Golem's thread about his tool readback extractor and follow the steps using the flash tool.
In that way we'll see the amount of memory your watch has and according to memory configuration we can assume if it's an original DZ09 or a clone/cutdown version.
My guess is that you have an MTK6261 32mb/32mb clone.But without a ram test from the flash tool it's only a guess
If you don't want to use the procedure with flash tool then at the dialer give the following code *#66*# ,hopefully it will get you in factory mode.Tap to Version and then tap to BB Chip and then MS Board and write what you see there.


----------



## nokiagye (Jan 24, 2017)

I try all Roms out there for mine but nothing special
If you have the 10$ dz09 like mine don't try to flash it..

Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA-Developers Legacy app

---------- Post added at 12:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:55 PM ----------

Before 2 hours I went to a local store to see another dz09 with 35$and was the 32mb.. what the hell..?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## samari71 (Jan 24, 2017)

chidenbaum said:


> The information you gave is insufficient about the type of your watch.
> Better find here in XDA the Golem's thread about his tool readback extractor and follow the steps using the flash tool.
> In that way we'll see the amount of memory your watch has and according to memory configuration we can assume if it's an original DZ09 or a clone/cutdown version.
> My guess is that you have an MTK6261 32mb/32mb clone.But without a ram test from the flash tool it's only a guess
> If you don't want to use the procedure with flash tool then at the dialer give the following code *#66*# ,hopefully it will get you in factory mode.Tap to Version and then tap to BB Chip and then MS Board and write what you see there.

Click to collapse



tried that code nothing happens do you know any other codes to try

---------- Post added at 08:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:24 AM ----------

here is something that might help figure out whatmodel i have  found the os:60d  and model xml_61d_mrc_k93 build date 12/28/ 2016 i thin my firmware might be mtk6261d


----------



## chidenbaum (Jan 24, 2017)

samari71 said:


> tried that code nothing happens do you know any other codes to try
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:24 AM ----------
> 
> here is something that might help figure out whatmodel i have  found the os:60d  and model xml_61d_mrc_k93 build date 12/28/ 2016 i thin my firmware might be mtk6261d

Click to collapse



You get the info by  this code *#00000000# ?
I think it is a 32mb clone with MTK6261.
Have a look at this thread if you want to be sure :
https://forum.xda-developers.com/sm.../readback-extractor-mtk6260-firmware-t3289272

---------- Post added at 06:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:28 PM ----------

I submit two mtk6261 32mb DZ09 clone/cutdown firmwares in case someone needs them:
https://www.mediafire.com/?vaki779z3w971px


----------



## poppis (Jan 24, 2017)

chidenbaum said:


> You get the info by  this code *#00000000# ?
> I think it is a 32mb clone with MTK6261.
> Have a look at this thread if you want to be sure :
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/sm.../readback-extractor-mtk6260-firmware-t3289272
> ...

Click to collapse



hello,
i need of the two firmwares above to reflash my dz09 clone. but thefiles are in .tif format and the flashtool give me error because the scatter file isn't detect the files.
please check this. tks


----------



## chidenbaum (Jan 24, 2017)

poppis said:


> hello,
> i need of the two firmwares above to reflash my dz09 clone. but thefiles are in .tif format and the flashtool give me error because the scatter file isn't detect the files.
> please check this. tks

Click to collapse



Files re-uploaded,now they are ok.
http://www.mediafire.com/file/dwswtj0j4oo8ma3/DZ09_6261_FIRMWARES_Chidenbaum.zip


----------



## nokiagye (Jan 24, 2017)

chidenbaum said:


> Files re-uploaded,now they are ok.
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/dwswtj0j4oo8ma3/DZ09_6261_FIRMWARES_Chidenbaum.zip

Click to collapse



You are the best I lost mine October firmware.. Thanks

Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA-Developers Legacy app

---------- Post added at 10:32 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:29 PM ----------

Some sellers on specks wrote 6261 with 160ram and 64 storage that's is true? And witch version have the effects video and drop down menu? Only the 6260?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## nokiagye (Jan 25, 2017)

They open but the screen is upside down and no touch.?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## sak500 (Jan 25, 2017)

nokiagye said:


> They open but the screen is upside down and no touch.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA-Developers Legacy app

Click to collapse




try this... this is only one which worked on my POS watch... Out of 30 plus.. Most of them turn on and touch works but bottom 1/4 of the screen is corrupted image. some are without touch, some upside down but this is the only one which worked. I've tried copying config file from this to other or swapping other files but doesn't work.. If some dev can use this to make a modded one will appreciate .


----------



## poppis (Jan 25, 2017)

*dz09 clone*



chidenbaum said:


> Files re-uploaded,now they are ok.
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/dwswtj0j4oo8ma3/DZ09_6261_FIRMWARES_Chidenbaum.zip

Click to collapse



thank you, now my smartwatch live again. i tryed firmware mtk61d_btdialer_11c it works fine. thank you again


----------



## samari71 (Jan 25, 2017)

thank you chidbaum for your help  do you know if any of the 32mb dz09 have the drop down menu or is that just the mtk6260 models


----------



## chidenbaum (Jan 25, 2017)

samari71 said:


> thank you chidbaum for your help do you know if any of the 32mb dz09 have the drop down menu or is that just the mtk6260 models

Click to collapse



So far none of the uploaded firmwares i tried in my 2 different pcb 32mb clones has dropdown menus. And i tried most of them. 
I think a possibility for such eye candies doesnt exist for our clones.


----------



## nokiagye (Jan 25, 2017)

I can't find anywhere the original.. Only the specks are original..

Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## sak500 (Jan 25, 2017)

nokiagye said:


> I can't find anywhere the original.. Only the specks are original..
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA-Developers Legacy app

Click to collapse



Did u try the FW i've uploaded?


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## sergyu21 (Jan 25, 2017)

anyone have the bt app from the clone version? i tried to scan with qr but my zte l110 sucks at camera.


----------



## nokiagye (Jan 25, 2017)

sak500 said:


> Did u try the FW i've uploaded?

Click to collapse



I'm not talking for the FW but for the dz09

Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## chidenbaum (Jan 25, 2017)

sergyu21 said:


> anyone have the bt app from the clone version? i tried to scan with qr but my zte l110 sucks at camera.

Click to collapse



You need to install this:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.zulixsoft.android.bluetoothdetector

and to get notifications and sync with your smartphone this:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mtk.btnotification


----------



## samari71 (Jan 25, 2017)

chiden buam here is my ram test Iternal ram size=0x0000D00(52kb) external ram type=SRam size 0x00400000(4mb/32mb) nor flash device id=[winbound]SEW25Q32JV(275) size 0x00400000(4mb/322mb) nand flash error:nand flash was not detected what do i have


----------



## chidenbaum (Jan 25, 2017)

samari71 said:


> chiden buam here is my ram test Iternal ram size=0x0000D00(52kb) external ram type=SRam size 0x00400000(4mb/32mb) nor flash device id=[winbound]SEW25Q32JV(275) size 0x00400000(4mb/322mb) nand flash error:nand flash was not detected what do i have

Click to collapse



It is an MTK6261 clone/cut down DZ09 with a 32mb/32mb memory configuration.If you paid around 12$ it's ok.


----------



## samari71 (Jan 25, 2017)

thanks will them roms you posted work with it


----------



## nokiagye (Jan 25, 2017)

I order with 10$ a 6260a let's see..

Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## samari71 (Jan 26, 2017)

hey can anyone help me im trying to make a backup rom for my dz09 mtk6261  32mb and when i run flashtool i get this error FLASHTOOL ERROR:S_DA_INVALID_RANGE(3039) failed to run DA_MEM_CMD how do i solve this problem


----------



## nokiagye (Jan 26, 2017)

samari71 said:


> hey can anyone help me im trying to make a backup rom for my dz09 mtk6261  32mb and when i run flashtool i get this error FLASHTOOL ERROR:S_DA_INVALID_RANGE(3039) failed to run DA_MEM_CMD how do i solve this problem

Click to collapse



here is the fix..[ set as Physical start address 0x00000000 and as Length 0x01000000 or 0x00800000 or 00400000 (try them in this order) then ok ]

---------- Post added at 04:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:29 PM ----------

my read backs wont restore my setings why?


----------



## poppis (Jan 26, 2017)

chidenbaum said:


> It is an MTK6261 clone/cut down DZ09 with a 32mb/32mb memory configuration.If you paid around 12$ it's ok.

Click to collapse



hi chidenbaum,
do you have any instructions to configure browse internet, facebook, whatsapp for this dz09 clone? tks


----------



## samari71 (Jan 26, 2017)

has anyone found a way to change the wallpaper on dz09 mtk6261 32mb cutdown


----------



## samari71 (Jan 27, 2017)

i found a video on youtube that was posted a week ago its called update mtk6261 dz09  it has a download i might try it it looks like it will work on my dz09


----------



## Maxco10 (Jan 27, 2017)

samari71 said:


> has anyone found a way to change the wallpaper on dz09 mtk6261 32mb cutdown

Click to collapse



You must change firmware. I tried firmware winbond at this link reply number #1426,but there is a problem: The firmware is old and the notifications come overwriten.


Sorry for my english.


----------



## nokiagye (Jan 27, 2017)

I can't find any new fw only olds. For 6261 any 2017?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## samari71 (Jan 27, 2017)

tried all the firmware including one i found on youtube dated a wek ago none worked all basicleyhad the same problem no touchscreen and some didnt even bootup and some had all white backround im sure someone will come up with a good one sooner or later going to keep looking


----------



## Maxco10 (Jan 27, 2017)

why do i pay when i send a sms with smartwatch despite the return receveid is disable?How can i do?


----------



## CooperBrick (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi, i have a fake dz09, can i flash the original one's firmware?


----------



## Maxco10 (Jan 27, 2017)

CooperBrick said:


> Hi, i have a fake dz09, can i flash the original one's firmware?

Click to collapse



My firmware is the original.


----------



## nokiagye (Jan 28, 2017)

CooperBrick said:


> Hi, i have a fake dz09, can i flash the original one's firmware?

Click to collapse



No the flash tool not let you

Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## Maxco10 (Jan 28, 2017)

How Can i do?


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## mrcdarkyo (Jan 30, 2017)

Synaps3 said:


> Hi. Can someone help me. I cant check processor of my DZ09. I dont know it is Orginal or fake. In Flash Tool i have "cannot pass bootrom start command" problem. After  *#8375* i have something like this
> [VERSION]
> K91D-DZ09-HSDIPS-3A01-ZH-V01.17-20161009
> [BRANCH]
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, please I'm looking for your firmware, I do not recommend that you do not change it, because I can not find it anywhere on the internet  Do you think you can generate a backup with flashtools and share it to me? Please, I'll thank you very much, please please please


----------



## Maxco10 (Jan 30, 2017)

> Hi. Can someone help me. I cant check processor of my DZ09. I dont know it is Orginal or fake. In Flash Tool i have "cannot pass bootrom start command" problem. After *#8375* i have something like this
> [VERSION]
> K91D-DZ09-HSDIPS-3A01-ZH-V01.17-20161009
> [BRANCH]
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, problably Your my smartwatch is fake about versione firmware. What is version's flashtool? Have you driver for MTK?


----------



## skynexus_pro (Jan 31, 2017)

Hello, I'm wondering if there is a way to turn off vibration on power On/Off. It vibrates even if it is in silent mode. Thanks.


----------



## Maxco10 (Jan 31, 2017)

skynexus_pro said:


> Hello, I'm wondering if there is a way to turn off vibration on power On/Off. It vibrates even if it is in silent mode. Thanks.

Click to collapse



DZ09 clone?


----------



## skynexus_pro (Feb 1, 2017)

skynexus_pro said:


> Hello, I'm wondering if there is a way to turn off vibration on power On/Off. It vibrates even if it is in silent mode. Thanks.

Click to collapse





Maxco10 said:


> DZ09 clone?

Click to collapse



Yes, it's clone.


----------



## miko12312 (Feb 1, 2017)

So im guessing no support still waiting after my uploads


----------



## Maxco10 (Feb 1, 2017)

You can't disable the vibration.


----------



## safiii761 (Feb 3, 2017)

*dz09 smartwatch bricked*

safi khan: my dz09 smartwatch is fully bricked now and not turning on. yesterday i intalled aplus my touch was not working and now it is not turning on...what to do plz help...from where i can download official firmfare for my DZ09...PLZ REPLY


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 3, 2017)

safiii761 said:


> safi khan: my dz09 smartwatch is fully bricked now and not turning on. yesterday i intalled aplus my touch was not working and now it is not turning on...what to do plz help...from where i can download official firmfare for my DZ09...PLZ REPLY

Click to collapse



https://forum.xda-developers.com/smartwatch/other-smartwatches/mtk6260-firmwares-t3306203


----------



## Maxco10 (Feb 3, 2017)

safiii761 said:


> safi khan: my dz09 smartwatch is fully bricked now and not turning on. yesterday i intalled aplus my touch was not working and now it is not turning on...what to do plz help...from where i can download official firmfare for my DZ09...PLZ REPLY

Click to collapse



are you certain that it is dz09 original?Because you will worsen the situation.


----------



## Cristianv1990 (Feb 3, 2017)

Hello, I need help I have a DZ09 with MTK61D and I want to flash the original. Is there any way? they help me?


----------



## jsmith12 (Feb 4, 2017)

Hi guys, I have been having this reoccurring problem with call and notification sounds. The speaker is not broken because in the camera the snapping sound is audible. I think this is an issue with the headphone icon in the notification bar but I don't know how to get rid of it.


----------



## skynexus_pro (Feb 4, 2017)

Hello, new question for DZ09 clone. I use BT headset for listening music on my phone, but for that purpose I need app called BTmono for android (converts stereo sound into a mono). Is there something similar that I can use on this watch, because it works only for calls, not for music.


----------



## samari71 (Feb 4, 2017)

anybody know the correct engineering code for dz09 mtk6261


----------



## nokiagye (Feb 4, 2017)

samari71 said:


> anybody know the correct engineering code for dz09 mtk6261

Click to collapse



*#3646633# or *#993646633#*

Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## Maxco10 (Feb 4, 2017)

skynexus_pro said:


> Yes, it's clone.

Click to collapse





jsmith12 said:


> Hi guys, I have been having this reoccurring problem with call and notification sounds. The speaker is not broken because in the camera the snapping sound is audible. I think this is an issue with the headphone icon in the notification bar but I don't know how to get rid of it.

Click to collapse



You do complete reset.

---------- Post added at 09:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 AM ----------




Cristianv1990 said:


> Hello, I need help I have a DZ09 with MTK61D and I want to flash the original. Is there any way? they help me?

Click to collapse



There is:  http://niezarmsan.blogspot.it/
You must check version of firmware and you do backup of your rom.


----------



## samari71 (Feb 4, 2017)

nokiagye said:


> *#3646633# or *#993646633#*
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA-Developers Legacy app

Click to collapse



those two codes dont work on my dz09 trying to find a way to boost volume


----------



## Cristianv1990 (Feb 4, 2017)

Maxco10 said:


> You do complete reset.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:00 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your help my IMEI number is this: 352015082900073

Could it flash? I am new at this


----------



## nokiagye (Feb 5, 2017)

A little paint job.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## jsmith12 (Feb 5, 2017)

Maxco10 said:


> You do complete reset.

Click to collapse



I tried but the icon is still there.


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## nokiagye (Feb 5, 2017)

Witch icon this on my picture beside the signal?

Sent from my Nexus 7 (2013) using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## jsmith12 (Feb 5, 2017)

nokiagye said:


> Witch icon this on my picture beside the signal?

Click to collapse



No the headphone icon here. I can't hear phone calls or notifications but speakers aren't broken because I hear sounds in the camera app when taking a picture.


----------



## nokiagye (Feb 5, 2017)

If I connect a Bluetooth device I have that icon try to close it

Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## samari71 (Feb 6, 2017)

how to boost volume dz09 mtk6261


----------



## Maxco10 (Feb 6, 2017)

Cristianv1990 said:


> Thanks for your help my IMEI number is this: 352015082900073
> 
> Could it flash? I am new at this

Click to collapse



I am sorry but if you don't know you where to put your hands, it is appropriate don't do nothing, because you can render the smartwatch inutilizable.

Code version is *#8375#


----------



## Cristianv1990 (Feb 6, 2017)

Maxco10 said:


> I am sorry but if you don't know you where to put your hands, it is appropriate don't do nothing, because you can render the smartwatch inutilizable.
> 
> Code version is *#8375#

Click to collapse



Hi, thanks for your help. The complete information is as follows:

LD991B_YX_ZX_DZ09_XRM7789hsd_9304_CAM3A01_LANGA_V8.4

[BRANCH]:
11CW1352MP
MTK61D_BTDIALER_11C

BUILD:BUILD_NO
SERIAL#:
[BUILD TIME]
2016/11/28 18:07
[MRE VERSION]-
266957944
HAL_VERNO:


How can I flash to put the original DZ09?

I await your response and thank you for your help.


----------



## nokiagye (Feb 6, 2017)

With this i can't understand what specks y have. You must nstall drivers open flash tool on bottom it says if you have 32 or 64mb version after that you can flash or fake or original fw

Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## Maxco10 (Feb 7, 2017)

Cristianv1990 said:


> Hi, thanks for your help. The complete information is as follows:
> 
> LD991B_YX_ZX_DZ09_XRM7789hsd_9304_CAM3A01_LANGA_V8.4
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You must follow the instructions in this video. The words can be misunderstood.


----------



## Cristianv1990 (Feb 7, 2017)

Maxco10 said:


> You must follow the instructions in this video. The words can be misunderstood.

Click to collapse



Video does not play


----------



## Maxco10 (Feb 7, 2017)

Cristianv1990 said:


> Video does not play

Click to collapse



ehm sorry https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TlUWXH3gyQU&t=2s


----------



## Mati36 (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi, i've been reading almost all of this thread  and i wanted to know if there's any chance that i can change the watchfaces of my DZ09. I ran a RAM test, that made me realize that mine it's the 32Mb version. I read that you said that this version isn't capable of doing that, but you also told someone that you could check his rom, and then you gave him a new modified version of that rom. Is there any chance that i can learn how to check where my rom stores his images so i can modify at least one of the watchfaces? I did a backup of my rom, which i'll attach in this message, and i've tried flashing other 32Mb version roms, but i had problems with all of them(no touch, wrong colors, screen displaced), so i was hoping someone could help me. Thanks, and sorry for my english, i'm not native. 

Here's my backup rom(which i flashed back and everything is ok by the moment  ) :

EDIT: xdadevelopers didn't let me share a link to my rom, so in case someone can help me, i suppose i'll have to send a mp, i guess


----------



## neokleon (Feb 8, 2017)

HawkEye said:


> Golem, i am unable to edit my ROM for the DZ09 with MT6261D with the mtkres. Can you please help me know how to edit those ROMs? thanks in advance.

Click to collapse




i have managed to extract mine and its from 20161215 but unable to extract it...
extract it and use it, i think it will work...
link to my dump is in your PM


also share extracted rom with me, in case you manage to extract it

---------- Post added at 07:21 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:13 AM ----------


----------



## nokiagye (Feb 8, 2017)

You need this tool to extract the rom
If you can send me your backups
https://forum.xda-developers.com/sm.../readback-extractor-mtk6260-firmware-t3289272

Sent from my Nexus 7 (2013) using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## Mati36 (Feb 8, 2017)

nokiagye said:


> You need this tool to extract the rom
> If you can send me your backups
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/sm.../readback-extractor-mtk6260-firmware-t3289272
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 (2013) using XDA-Developers Legacy app

Click to collapse



I don't know if you were talking to me, but here's my rom dump: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0ByRlrriiv1TTUm5uR2FUYWhYQ0U

I would really appreciate if someone could help me


----------



## celldweller97 (Feb 9, 2017)

Is there anyway we can extract drivers from one rom and use them on another one?
i tried the ram test and it wiped my watch so i tried the dumps of the 32mb ones and some of them work but only without sound


----------



## nokiagye (Feb 9, 2017)

Mati36 said:


> I don't know if you were talking to me, but here's my rom dump: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0ByRlrriiv1TTUm5uR2FUYWhYQ0U
> 
> I would really appreciate if someone could help me

Click to collapse



I haven't tried to work with watch faces if is that you want.i wantto change them
Thanks for the backup

Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## KrimsonHart (Feb 9, 2017)

neokleon said:


> i have managed to extract mine and its from 20161215 but unable to extract it...
> extract it and use it, i think it will work...
> link to my dump is in your PM
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I will work with it and keep you posted mate. Rough week at work, haven't even got the time to charge it lol.


----------



## F4uzan (Feb 9, 2017)

Hello lads,
A bit of a newcomer here, though I have properly done all checks and measurements to make sure that I don't do anything stupid.

Since firmware sharing seems to be a thing, I'm interested in dropping off my firmware backup for anyone to use. It comes from a MTK6261D, 4Mb/32Mb, MTK61D_BTDIALER_11D. The complete firmware name is: "LC991A_FJY_SW_S1_CAM3a01_SS7789cpt_YNS9304_LANGA_V3.4".

The firmware seems to have several watchfaces built-in (unlike some that are locked strictly to one), it has exactly three of them, though due to it being 32Mb version of the watch, you can't modify them using MTK Res Editor..

I'm enjoying the watch for it's cheap price ($9 here!), finding the MT6260 version of it seems to be rather hard since the sellers are running out-of-stock for watches with that specific chipset.


----------



## nokiagye (Feb 9, 2017)

F4uzan I love your Rom with the blue battery icon but the touch again won't work. Is there any solution for this?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## taz28taz (Feb 10, 2017)

Can it be that there is a new model again from the DZ09?
I tried all codes that i found here but nothing is showing my device version from the Phone.
Also the problem i have is that the watch is being seen a mass storage device in Windows 7 and 10 after installing the driver.
If connect the Phone device manager shows first com poort but then it change to usb poort and the Phone starts to recharge.


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## latedev (Feb 10, 2017)

The problem with MS windows is that it remembers a connection to any device connected to USB. If the device has not connected before, MS reads the header file in the initial connection to find out what the device is.
If the device cannot notify MS, MS will make a fairly generic guess at what the device is.
AS I said, the problem is that MS remembers this and stores it in its data, so that the next time you connect that device, communication is faster. Great for regular devices that MS recognises, but useless when you want to connect something else, then install the driver later.

As I am not allowed to post links to some decent info, Just do a search for "Force <operating system>  to forget a USB device"   where <operating system> is the MS O.S. you need.


----------



## taz28taz (Feb 10, 2017)

Thanks for the info latedev.
After searching on a Russian site i found this codes for the watch.

Engineering menu *#0101#
Serial mode *#77#
Processor type *#00000000#
And code *#3721# but this code was not working on my Phone maybe on other phones it works.

These codes i used on a DZ09 and a Q18 both have a MTK60D chip.
Maybe that is also the reason why i cannot flash my DZ09 guess its a chinees fake.
But maybe the codes are helpfull for people here that are busy with firmware from the MTK60D chip.


----------



## carmine201191 (Feb 12, 2017)

F4uzan said:


> Hello lads,
> A bit of a newcomer here, though I have properly done all checks and measurements to make sure that I don't do anything stupid.
> 
> Since firmware sharing seems to be a thing, I'm interested in dropping off my firmware backup for anyone to use. It comes from a MTK6261D, 4Mb/32Mb, MTK61D_BTDIALER_11D. The complete firmware name is: "LC991A_FJY_SW_S1_CAM3a01_SS7789cpt_YNS9304_LANGA_V3.4".
> ...

Click to collapse



sorry for the English, on a site I read about a program (romdz09.jar) capable of modifying the firmware 6261 32mb ... I just can not find the program .. you do not know anything ..thanks


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 13, 2017)

taz28taz said:


> Can it be that there is a new model again from the DZ09?
> I tried all codes that i found here but nothing is showing my device version from the Phone.
> Also the problem i have is that the watch is being seen a mass storage device in Windows 7 and 10 after installing the driver.
> If connect the Phone device manager shows first com poort but then it change to usb poort and the Phone starts to recharge.

Click to collapse



simply follow the steps


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 13, 2017)

carmine201191 said:


> sorry for the English, on a site I read about a program (romdz09.jar) capable of modifying the firmware 6261 32mb ... I just can not find the program .. you do not know anything ..thanks

Click to collapse



check it by yourself - attached below


----------



## carmine201191 (Feb 13, 2017)

Golem_ said:


> check it by yourself - attached below

Click to collapse



thank you .... but it does not work for my rom.
I have a question you can flip a rom ??
sorry for the English


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 13, 2017)

carmine201191 said:


> thank you .... but it does not work for my rom.
> I have a question you can flip a rom ??
> sorry for the English

Click to collapse



 according with my knowledge nope


----------



## kiosk123 (Feb 14, 2017)

I found one DZ09 with android...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bl12vnrxo-4 ..How is this possible?


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 14, 2017)

kiosk123 said:


> I found one DZ09 with android...https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bl12vnrxo-4 ..How is this possible?

Click to collapse



it is not dz09, it has the same design but is a 3G android smartwatch


----------



## SensezZ (Feb 14, 2017)

anyone changed the firmware on the new dz09?
NX9_61d_240_v1_8_g08s_SAMSUNG_32_t3_L3_C4_G4_C_TN_ 16_0722
GPLUS61A_11C_NX9
flashtool aint working on my dz


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 14, 2017)

SensezZ said:


> anyone changed the firmware on the new dz09?
> NX9_61d_240_v1_8_g08s_SAMSUNG_32_t3_L3_C4_G4_C_TN_ 16_0722
> GPLUS61A_11C_NX9
> flashtool aint working on my dz

Click to collapse



even don't try for gt08s - all chances to brick it


----------



## SensezZ (Feb 14, 2017)

so no chance to get new firmware?


----------



## Tom2017 (Feb 15, 2017)

*romdz09.jar work with dz09 clone 32/32*

romdz09 b.jar its amazing. 
This program gave me hope. I have dz09 clone version 32/32 .
I changed the clock face and hands (only this black/white clock) in my rom ! The size of new files must by equal to or less than orginal files. 

My ROM : UMEOX61D_BT_11C_PCB01_gprs_MT6261_TN_20161228_V5_142.bin
And ROM from internet (works with my dz09): UMEOX61D_BT_11C_PCB01_gprs_MT6261-NO-20161119.bin	file: XDA DZ09 32M gencho81

Golem_ do you know how to convert the files (*.b) to normal formats (gif, png) ? Because not all are  correctly recognized by program.

Sorry for my english...


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 15, 2017)

Tom2017 said:


> romdz09 b.jar its amazing.
> This program gave me hope. I have dz09 clone version 32/32 .
> I changed the clock face and hands (only this black/white clock) in my rom ! The size of new files must by equal to or less than orginal files.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



by experience there are proprietary mediatek formats that cannot be recognized or converted


----------



## nokiagye (Feb 15, 2017)

I try to add calculator on a ROM with  jar tool I add the files correctly but I haven't see the app on clock..

Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## alex_ev (Feb 17, 2017)

*Help me find*

Friends need your help.
Who has the firmware K93D-COB-DZ09-IPS9304BOE-DC3A01-WB-V04.78-20161215

[Version]
BaseBand chip version=MT6261
ECO version=
DSP firmware version=2000.00.00
DSP patch version=1.0
Software version=K93D-COB-DZ09-IPS9304BOE-DC3A01-WB-V04.78-20161215
Hardware version=K91
Melody version=Unknown



Друзья нужна Ваша помощь.
У кого есть прошивка


----------



## nokiagye (Feb 17, 2017)

I haven't..I loose my original and I wearing some olds fws..

Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## Tom2017 (Feb 18, 2017)

*What is real speed of dz09 clone '61D ?*

It's 533MHz or clone (MTK6261D) have 266MHz ? 
And what it is QQ in *#00000000# menu ?


----------



## viktor38 (Feb 18, 2017)

Mati36 said:


> I don't know if you were talking to me, but here's my rom dump: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0ByRlrriiv1TTUm5uR2FUYWhYQ0U
> 
> I would really appreciate if someone could help me

Click to collapse




Thanks! it's working multilanguage!


----------



## Samsura (Feb 20, 2017)

So i tried some alternative firmware for my watch (i got the cheapest fake one with 32mb, mtk6261D)
In most of them the touchscreen don't work. but some did (with inverted colours?)
Anyone know what firmware i should try to get regular colours back?
It was stupid of me not backing up the firmware that was originally.  but atleast the stupid music when turning on\off is gone.


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## nokiagye (Feb 21, 2017)

The on of music and vibration can close if you change the profiles

Sent from my Nexus 7 (2013) using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## ipred (Feb 21, 2017)

---To be deleted---


----------



## Samsura (Feb 21, 2017)

So my original firmware seems to have been: ld991A_jmx_s1_zx_cam3a01_xrm7789ips_9304_langa_v5.4
I find some files for this in some russian site, but the download links only 404's..

Anyone have this firmware? it's for mtk6261D


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 21, 2017)

Samsura said:


> So my original firmware seems to have been: ld991A_jmx_s1_zx_cam3a01_xrm7789ips_9304_langa_v5.4
> I find some files for this in some russian site, but the download links only 404's..
> 
> Anyone have this firmware? it's for mtk6261D

Click to collapse



did you check here?


----------



## Samsura (Feb 21, 2017)

Golem_ said:


> did you check here?

Click to collapse



Yes, i have tried almost every one of them. Most of them the touchscreen don't work.. But in the ones that works the colours are inverted..

But thanks for reply! will just try some more of them and hope one works.


----------



## ThOrGaLSuGo (Feb 21, 2017)

Hey i just get offered one of these watch... I think it's GT08


> [VERSION]
> K91D-A1-IPS7789CPT-DC3A01-yjl-v04.34-20161207
> [branch]: UMEOX61D_BT_11C
> BUILD:  BUILD_NO
> ...

Click to collapse



Am very surprise about how hard to custom these things...
And how limited it is, the OS is very crappy! It's sad when you see the specs and the overall quality of the screen 

Too bad also that there is no good chrono (for sport) , and no movie recording possibilities ...
Anyway i tried to backup but got error 3039 can't get though... 

Is there a funny thing to do with these? or should i throw it to the river and get a android one (later)?


----------



## Samsura (Feb 21, 2017)

Finaly got mine back working without inverted colours!
After trying all the ROM's for the fake ZD09 the one called XDA DX09 Polish4 worked.
Perfect!


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 22, 2017)

ThOrGaLSuGo said:


> Hey i just get offered one of these watch... I think it's GT08
> 
> Am very surprise about how hard to custom these things...
> And how limited it is, the OS is very crappy! It's sad when you see the specs and the overall quality of the screen
> ...

Click to collapse



https://forum.xda-developers.com/sm.../readback-extractor-mtk6260-firmware-t3289272


----------



## algbre (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi
I have multi SmartWatches DZ09
Version Summary Info in (*#8375#)
-----------------------------------------------------------
Info: NX9_61d_240_V2_1_ZH_DZ09D_ZX_IPS_32_T3_L3_C4_G4_B1 _160506
branch: 11cw1352mp
GPLUSS1A_11C_NX9
BUILDbuold: build_no
more ver:3100
-----------------------------------------------------------
I want Any Arabic rom ( multi language) For my Smartwatch's DZ09


Before writing this topic
I Searched the site in full

And I download all Roms:
Either do not work
Or stop the touch screen
Or without sound
Or inverted
Or the image smaller or larger than the screen size

Which works quality ... it does not support the Arabic Language


----------



## Samsura (Feb 22, 2017)

ThOrGaLSuGo said:


> Hey i just get offered one of these watch... I think it's GT08
> 
> Am very surprise about how hard to custom these things...
> And how limited it is, the OS is very crappy! It's sad when you see the specs and the overall quality of the screen
> ...

Click to collapse



I am rather impressed by the watch considering the price i paid. It cost less than a beer here in norway. But mine will only be used for playing with, since i have 3 pebble watches and a Ticwatch 2 (recommended, but cost aloooot more)


----------



## ThOrGaLSuGo (Feb 23, 2017)

Well well well,
i think i successfully dumped firmware,
but when i try to add smartfaces, i have nothing in the left column of Mtk_Res 1.3 program after loaded my FILE-01_mtk!
and also i can't check ram, it says error 5068  (watch turned off then plugged to usb)
I've googled that error and found that someone get the same problem and Golem answered this :


> So you have IWO watch - somehow you're on a wrong thread, anyway, in your case:
> 1. get these (flash tool compatible with your watch) - link
> 2. get a initialization firmware from here - link and unzip it somewhere in your computer
> 3. Turn Off your phone (all the operations made with flash tool are done with the phone turned off!!!)
> ...

Click to collapse



but links are dead :crying:
i'm lost :cyclops:


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 24, 2017)

ThOrGaLSuGo said:


> Well well well,
> i think i successfully dumped firmware,
> but when i try to add smartfaces, i have nothing in the left column of Mtk_Res 1.3 program after loaded my FILE-01_mtk!
> and also i can't check ram, it says error 5068  (watch turned off then plugged to usb)
> ...

Click to collapse



https://forum.xda-developers.com/sm.../readback-extractor-mtk6260-firmware-t3289272


----------



## Chryz16 (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi where can i find replacement strap for DZ09 smartwatch


----------



## vargaj (Feb 28, 2017)

Hey guys help from would like to ask from you is a clone dz09 mtk6261 my watch I want is a little over edit but how can this be a Hungarian language it spells it ruin dz open I can flash up I can but the menu did not know edit at Tuna tell someone to do this to be the answer Thanks in advance is very important.


----------



## nokiagye (Feb 28, 2017)

Chryz16 said:


> Hi where can i find replacement strap for DZ09 smartwatch

Click to collapse



!http://www.wish.com/c/573048e892d5425d4db7ed91

Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## khusaini (Mar 1, 2017)

flashtool error
good day to all. i keep receiving these error while connecting my watch to the flash tool. please kindly guide me on how to solve this problem. am i doing anything wrong. i followed all the instruction and using the files and flash tool that mr golem provided. tq guys.....
__________________________________________________ _____________

FLASHTOOL ERROR : S DL MAUI FLASH ID NOT MATCHED WITH TARGET (5095)

(MAUI) SingleMemory the flash id of MAUI BIN is not match to target phone flash!
please check MAUI load is build correctly and fits this target.

HINT
Already Backup! Watch dog reset might not work.
__________________________________________________ __________
Another error
flashtool error: S_BROM_DOWNLOAD_EPP_FAIL (2036)
[EPP] FlashTool environment preparation failed
It May be caused from DRAM initialization failed

Pleace check the EMI information of the MAUI load is correct and fit the target.
__________________________________________________ ___________

my watch spec information:
kct_x9_gv08_s1_LANGA

BRANCH
X9x9_gv08_s1_LANGA


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 1, 2017)

khusaini said:


> flashtool error
> good day to all. i keep receiving these error while connecting my watch to the flash tool. please kindly guide me on how to solve this problem. am i doing anything wrong. i followed all the instruction and using the files and flash tool that mr golem provided. tq guys.....
> __________________________________________________ _____________
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



in options set backup & restore on no action
https://forum.xda-developers.com/sm.../readback-extractor-mtk6260-firmware-t3289272


----------



## khusaini (Mar 1, 2017)

Golem_ said:


> in options set backup & restore on no action
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/sm.../readback-extractor-mtk6260-firmware-t3289272

Click to collapse



ive done the procedures, yet im still unable to solve the problem.it worth to mention that the procedure works on my other watch which is definitely a clone. I also tried all scatter files in the google drive for this dz09. Im stil stuck at doing the readback.anyway thank alot golem for ur response.


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 1, 2017)

khusaini said:


> ive done the procedures, yet im still unable to solve the problem.it worth to mention that the procedure works on my other watch which is definitely a clone. I also tried all scatter files in the google drive for this dz09. Im stil stuck at doing the readback.anyway thank alot golem for ur response.

Click to collapse



did you try even gv08?


----------



## DaeccaD (Mar 2, 2017)

So, I got this one in today through wish. Bought it for my fiancé.
Some of the promissed apps are not there. Like vidplayer and the sleepapp.
So, I have tried to the the flashing. Which got stuck on 0% any help? I installed the drivers and everything.

I am looking for a full rom aswell. I have been looking through this thread. But with over 200 pages, that'd be a chore in itself.

Version: K91D-DZ09-TN7789CPT-DC3A01-O-SX-V-03.09-20161117
Branch: 11C
UMEOX61D_BT_11C
Build: BUILD_NO
Serial#:
BUILD TIME: 2016/11/17
MRE Version: 3100
HAL_VERNO:

The info on the watch (*#8375#)


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## khusaini (Mar 2, 2017)

Golem_ said:


> did you try even gv08?

Click to collapse



Ive tried all in the google drive.
However golem, i wish to understand a few thing about my watch that might help me narrow down my search for the correct firmware.
1) based on my watch spec that i posted, please tell me does my watch is genuine or a clone?
2) what is the size of my watch memory, either it 128, 64, or 32
3)what is my version of my watch? mt60?


----------



## Mr289 (Mar 2, 2017)

*Need some help*

So I messed up my backup, or didn't do it right in the first place... and flashed what I thought was a compatible firmware for my device and now I have upside down, inverted and unresponsive touch features...

This was the info on my device before flashing, can someone point me into the right direction? all my google searches end up in these forms with dead ends.

Version Info Summary
JIAQI_61D_YIDITONG_C
AM3a01_LCD7789_LAN
GA_V1.1
[BRANCH]:
11CW1352MP
MTK61D BTDIALER 11
C
BUILD: BUILD_NO
SERIAL#:
[BUILD TIME]
2015/12/25 14:07
[MRE VERSION] -
266921608
HAL_VERNO:


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 2, 2017)

DaeccaD said:


> So, I got this one in today through wish. Bought it for my fiancé.
> Some of the promissed apps are not there. Like vidplayer and the sleepapp.
> So, I have tried to the the flashing. Which got stuck on 0% any help? I installed the drivers and everything.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



https://forum.xda-developers.com/sm.../readback-extractor-mtk6260-firmware-t3289272

---------- Post added at 09:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:18 AM ----------




khusaini said:


> Ive tried all in the google drive.
> However golem, i wish to understand a few thing about my watch that might help me narrow down my search for the correct firmware.
> 1) based on my watch spec that i posted, please tell me does my watch is genuine or a clone?
> 2) what is the size of my watch memory, either it 128, 64, or 32
> 3)what is my version of my watch? mt60?

Click to collapse



kct_x9_gv08_s1_LANGA doesn't say too much - it looks like a gv08 at 128 mt6260  - though I'm  not sure


----------



## khusaini (Mar 2, 2017)

golem_ said:


> https://forum.xda-developers.com/sm.../readback-extractor-mtk6260-firmware-t3289272
> 
> ---------- post added at 09:22 am ---------- previous post was at 09:18 am ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



kct_x9_gv08_s1_langa
(branch):
11bw1308mp
kct_x9_s1_langa
build: Build_no
serial #:
10
build time
2015/11/25 22:45
mre version 3100
hal_verno


----------



## CuteSweetheart (Mar 2, 2017)

Hey guys,
how to install .vxp apps in DZ 09 MTK6261 ? I've tried many firmwares, but none is opening .vxp?
Any ideas?


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 2, 2017)

khusaini said:


> kct_x9_gv08_s1_langa
> (branch):
> 11bw1308mp
> kct_x9_s1_langa
> ...

Click to collapse



It is for sure a mtk6260 at 128M


----------



## khusaini (Mar 2, 2017)

Golem_ said:


> It is for sure a mtk6260 at 128M

Click to collapse



thanks for the reply golem, 
so how to know whether a firmware that i downloaded is 128/64/32? is there any indicators to differentiate it?  i think this would be helpful to others too.

im almost in the blink of giving up. as i tried so many firmwares already. however again, i would sincerely say thanks to all ur help in this matter.


----------



## DaeccaD (Mar 2, 2017)

Golem_ said:


> https://forum.xda-developers.com/sm.../readback-extractor-mtk6260-firmware-t3289272

Click to collapse




My computer fails to recognize the device as anything other than a USB disk device.
Ofcourse I need it to be COM. but it doesn't seem to want that. If the device is on. it has me select if I want storage or COM. But soon as it is OFF it only shows it as a USB disk device and (Mass storage device)

Any idea how to get this? I looked up "how to force windows 10 to forget a device" but I couldn't find that for some reason.

EDIT: Found devcon (WDK 10 download). however, devcon doesnt seem to be in it. even though it said it would be in there. Will check back when I figure this out

EDIT 2: Tried Devcon. states Device restart failed. device disable/enable failed. and can not find anything on it for windows 10...


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 2, 2017)

khusaini said:


> thanks for the reply golem,
> so how to know whether a firmware that i downloaded is 128/64/32? is there any indicators to differentiate it?  i think this would be helpful to others too.
> 
> im almost in the blink of giving up. as i tried so many firmwares already. however again, i would sincerely say thanks to all ur help in this matter.

Click to collapse



if the pointer contains "11bw1308mp" then the nor flash memory has 128

---------- Post added at 04:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:25 PM ----------




DaeccaD said:


> My computer fails to recognize the device as anything other than a USB disk device.
> Ofcourse I need it to be COM. but it doesn't seem to want that. If the device is on. it has me select if I want storage or COM. But soon as it is OFF it only shows it as a USB disk device and (Mass storage device)
> 
> Any idea how to get this? I looked up "how to force windows 10 to forget a device" but I couldn't find that for some reason.
> ...

Click to collapse



the watch has to be connected after you push readback button - in your computer the mediatek driver is activated only when flash tool is active


----------



## DaeccaD (Mar 2, 2017)

Golem_ said:


> if the pointer contains "11bw1308mp" then the nor flash memory has 128
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:25 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Does the watch need to be ON for the readback? Cause thats the only way I can get it to show as COMport

OOPS never mind. following instrunctions is hard.

At the moment, it seems readback is stuck on 0% (waiting) but I will wait atleast 15 minutes before trying the next on.

EDIT: That's a no go. don't get why it won't work...


----------



## nokiagye (Mar 2, 2017)

No it's must be off
You have problem with the drivers

Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## CuteSweetheart (Mar 2, 2017)

Which firmware will allow me to install vxp apps (pdf reader) in DZ 09 MTK 6261?


----------



## nokiagye (Mar 2, 2017)

CuteSweetheart said:


> Which firmware will allow me to install vxp apps (pdf reader) in DZ 09 MTK 6261?

Click to collapse



No one.
Don't search
I did this.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## khusaini (Mar 3, 2017)

*Its sad to give up....*

after trying for several days i guess its times for me to juz stick with whatever this watch have to offer.  i bought two watches, juz to found out that 1 is a clone which i cant do anything with it. and another 1 is a good one but seem to be impossible to find a suitable scatter files as no matter which cfg files i add, ill juz end up receiving the painful 5095 error. 

so im juz gonna raise my white flag. 

for those who have the same build as mine, who successfully flashed their watch, please be kind and share it with me. This is my build:

kct_x9_gv08_s1_langa
(branch):
11bw1308mp
kct_x9_s1_langa
build: Build_no
serial #:
10
build time
2015/11/25 22:45
mre version 3100
hal_verno 

i would like to express my gratitude to all xda communities for sharing info and advice. especially mr golem the legend.  thanks guys. 

ps: i dont know how to contribute in this community, however i can make watch faces if u request. tq. and have a good day.


----------



## khusaini (Mar 4, 2017)

I played around with the factory setting and i found out that in misc tab the memory dump option is turn off. @golem could u please kindly confirm this setting is normal too on ur watch,or it is purposely done to forbid the firmware to be changed.as in my case, i cant do a readback.


----------



## SabotHash (Mar 4, 2017)

*Needs help*

Hi
I have DZ09 smartwatch with *UMEOX61D_BT_11C build* and this version: *K93D-COB-DZ09-IPS7789HSD-YDT-DC3A01-J-ZH-V06.151-20170103*

Here is more informations from *#8375#:



        [VERSION] K93D-COB
DZ09-IPS7789HSD-YDT-
DC3A01-J-ZH-V06.151-
20170103
[BRANCH]: 11C
UMEOX61D_BT_11C
BUILD: BUILD_NO
SERIAL#:
[BUILD TIME]
2017/01/03 19:25
[MRE VERSION] 3100
HAL_VERNO:
    

And from *#00000000#/SSC Info:



        MTK Soft Ver:0x1303
MTK HW Ver:Unknown
Ver:0x74
Usrld:0
Os:MTK60D
OsVern:
Model:K93D-COB-DZ09-I
Company:F012
Width:0,Height:0
MaxRam:665600
Kbd:0
TouchScreen:1
Cap:0x40010
Macro:
FAE: LIUJUN
Build Date: 20170102
Build Time: 2017/01/03
19:25
    

Needs help because my official soft don't allow to install any .vxp apps. I installed many roms (all from this: Google Drive: DZ09 unusual 32Mb NOR/mtk6261D: drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B_hRh3DjuBoeNl9tM3ZRc0pDeTQ) but only 2 softs: from Torque_Dnepr and gencho81 works with touch but inversed colors and without apps instalation feature 

I tried to add watch faces but it's not work... Is it possible to mod my rom for .vxp installation feature? 

*It's my official rom if someone wants: drive.google.com/file/d/0B6jlbkEGAIAbX2JYVFYwellLUVk/view?usp=sharing* 
I have enclosed to this .zip RAM test also (in "others" folder)
btw sorry for my bad english


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 4, 2017)

khusaini said:


> I played around with the factory setting and i found out that in misc tab the memory dump option is turn off. @golem could u please kindly confirm this setting is normal too on ur watch,or it is purposely done to forbid the firmware to be changed.as in my case, i cant do a readback.

Click to collapse



mine is off too

---------- Post added at 11:58 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 AM ----------




SabotHash said:


> Hi
> I have DZ09 smartwatch with *UMEOX61D_BT_11C build* and this version: *K93D-COB-DZ09-IPS7789HSD-YDT-DC3A01-J-ZH-V06.151-20170103*
> 
> Here is more informations from *#8375#:
> ...

Click to collapse



I moved your firmware in the collection


----------



## mazelost (Mar 6, 2017)

Could somebody tell me if there is any firmware for DZ09 containing the FM RADIO?I have bought DZ09 recently but the pre-installed  firmware has no FM RADIO!!


----------



## chidenbaum (Mar 6, 2017)

mazelost said:


> Could somebody tell me if there is any firmware for DZ09 containing the FM RADIO?I have bought DZ09 recently but the pre-installed  firmware has no FM RADIO!!

Click to collapse



None of the so called DZ09 chinese clones (Mtk6261 32mb/32mb) supports FM radio, so there isn't any firmware supporting this feature.ΙIf there is no FM radio in the factory firmware most likely you have one of this cheap ebay clones (I have 2 of those with no radio, and I've tried all available uploaded firmwares with no success).Don't bother searching for it, it's a waste of time.


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 6, 2017)

mazelost said:


> Could somebody tell me if there is any firmware for DZ09 containing the FM RADIO?I have bought DZ09 recently but the pre-installed  firmware has no FM RADIO!![/QUOTE
> 
> dz09 clone has no fm capabilities

Click to collapse


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## mazelost (Mar 6, 2017)

Golem_ said:


> mazelost said:
> 
> 
> > Could somebody tell me if there is any firmware for DZ09 containing the FM RADIO?I have bought DZ09 recently but the pre-installed  firmware has no FM RADIO!![/QUOTE
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## chidenbaum (Mar 6, 2017)

mazelost said:


> Golem_ said:
> 
> 
> > It is weird because i bought it from Gearbest!Do you believe that it is a clone??
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## mazelost (Mar 6, 2017)

chidenbaum said:


> mazelost said:
> 
> 
> > Is it possible to upload a link to the product ?
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## chidenbaum (Mar 6, 2017)

CPU: MTK6261 
RAM: 32MB 
ROM: 32MB 

Clearly a clone.And in the products features there is no FM RADIO function.
For the money you paid it's ok.


----------



## mazelost (Mar 6, 2017)

chidenbaum said:


> CPU: MTK6261
> RAM: 32MB
> ROM: 32MB
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you for your answer! I am really impressed by the fact that Gearbest sells clones!!


----------



## CooperBrick (Mar 6, 2017)

How do I know what processor my dz09 has? It is the cheaper one with a fake firmware and I'd like to install a new one


----------



## Maxco10 (Mar 7, 2017)

SabotHash said:


> Hi
> I have DZ09 smartwatch with *UMEOX61D_BT_11C build* and this version: *K93D-COB-DZ09-IPS7789HSD-YDT-DC3A01-J-ZH-V06.151-20170103*
> 
> Here is more informations from *#8375#:
> ...

Click to collapse



do you think this ROM to work with K91D?


----------



## valent|n0 (Mar 8, 2017)

can Someone tell me which MTK version do I have?

I just want to get sleep Monitor. and The ability to add various watch face. 


thank you


----------



## dharmin1234 (Mar 8, 2017)

*I dont hve the video player and recorder option on my DZ09*

I have a dz09 but it has no video player and no video recorder is there a way to get it cuz in the users manual it say video player available but its not in it help


----------



## NATH POL (Mar 8, 2017)

i cannot connect my  dz09 with nexus 5, BT dialer not working for call.feeling sad. plz gv me solution


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 8, 2017)

valent|n0 said:


> can Someone tell me which MTK version do I have?
> 
> I just want to get sleep Monitor. and The ability to add various watch face.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



your watch is a clone and has lack of abilities because its hardware limitations - take it as it it

---------- Post added at 12:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 PM ----------




dharmin1234 said:


> I have a dz09 but it has no video player and no video recorder is there a way to get it cuz in the users manual it say video player available but its not in it help

Click to collapse



if no videorecorder  then your watch is a clone so you cannot add any of the features you'd like


----------



## dharmin1234 (Mar 8, 2017)

Golem_ said:


> your watch is a clone and has lack of abilities because its hardware limitations - take it as it it
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well can I add a firmware to it so it might work?


----------



## Samsura (Mar 8, 2017)

dharmin1234 said:


> Well can I add a firmware to it so it might work?

Click to collapse



I have tried a lot of firmware's on my clone of this watch (32mb clone)
No more features are available, because it only has 32mb...

so unless you have the real deal (64mb storage) you must live with what you have.


----------



## TerrorToetje (Mar 8, 2017)

I got one for free yesterday I was looking for a newer firmware but I must say it's quite hard to get an overview of all the information.
I atleast got a backup now and my device info:




        Version:
MAUI.11B.W13.08.MP11.F2
Branch:
11BW1308MP SH18
Build:
BUILD_NO
Serial:
081501_170141
10
build time
2015.08/15
mre 3100
MTK Soft Ver 0x1308
MTK HW Ver: Unkown
Ver: 0x6f
OS MTK52D
OSVern: 60A_1308
Model: HY_PR2
Company: Z648
MaxRam 870400
Kbd:0
IMEI:
Removed
SVN:78
    


it is the 128MB version, the firmware from XDA DZ09 W90 mugurete flashed fine also the flash_ID's matched, however touch was not working sadly.
I can upload my dump when needed.

Perhaps someone can help me finding a working "newer" firmware.


----------



## chidenbaum (Mar 8, 2017)

Can you please upload a link to the watch if you bought it online ?


----------



## trunghiepsy (Mar 9, 2017)

*Dz09 firmware need*

i need this firmware
LD991A_TQHD_S1_CAM3A01_LX7789_9304_LANGB_V1.0 
because i need Vietnammes Language. Anybody help me plz....thanks all


----------



## exesnake (Mar 9, 2017)

*dz09 sleep mode problem*

Hi friends,

I have a problem.  bluetooth and antenna signals are disabled when keylock is active.Can not be reached when someone calls me in backlight (keylock). Someone could help me please?

---------- Post added at 07:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:47 PM ----------

Hi friends, 

I have a problem. bluetooth and antenna signals are disabled when keylock is active.Can not be reached when someone calls me in backlight (keylock). Someone could help me please?


----------



## ShahadAust (Mar 10, 2017)

HawkEye said:


> @Golem_ Hey, I just entered the DZ09 family! I did some research over XDA and google on changing the firmware, changing the facewatch and all that, however, i could change the firmware successfully, but the rest of them are just a dead no  I have had my share of ROM flashing, MTK tools and services, but the smartwatch is something a little new to me. So what i need is -
> 
> Is there any way to "update" the firmware (how do i know which is the latest?  )
> Can i change the firmware to one from an "updated" version of the smartwatch (i know it isn't usually possible, but i heard you can on the internet)?
> ...

Click to collapse



same here


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 10, 2017)

ShahadAust said:


> same here

Click to collapse



if no videorecorder or if the watch doesn't install vxp then... is a clone


----------



## KrimsonHart (Mar 10, 2017)

ShahadAust said:


> same here

Click to collapse



The thing is, there is no such thing as real/fake in this.. it's all cloned. So it's only a trial and error thing... About installing the apps, if your watch is a 64 bit one, you can install them. If not, you just have to live with what you have!


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## nonsotpmusic (Mar 11, 2017)

Hello! 
I have a mt6261da 32mb clone.
Any way to use a digital wathface?
I have tried the digitclock and yahooweather apps but my clone watch does not allow to instal any vxp files... I wonder if I am doin something wrong of if this clock does not allow to instal anny app... I can't even change the wallpaper because there is not any option of "use as wallpaper" when I open am image.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## chidenbaum (Mar 11, 2017)

The 32mb clone is in fact a feature phone with very limited capabilities.There is no known way to change even the wallpaper.There is till now, no way to customise the OS and the roms available are from different types of clones.


----------



## shinhosuck1973 (Mar 12, 2017)

alessa said:


> I just bought a 25 € on aliexpress are there any mod's to model?

Click to collapse



can you explain to me what this error mean? This is my smart watch information.


----------



## nonsotpmusic (Mar 13, 2017)

chidenbaum said:


> The 32mb clone is in fact a feature phone with very limited capabilities.There is no known way to change even the wallpaper.There is till now, no way to customise the OS and the roms available are from different types of clones.

Click to collapse





Thank you for the response. And can I use a firmware from a gv18? Anyone has tryed any one? 
Dz09 has been a gift, but I prefer the Aplus firmware, and moreover, it has a digital clock watchface.


----------



## chidenbaum (Mar 13, 2017)

nonsotpmusic said:


> Thank you for the response. And can I use a firmware from a gv18? Anyone has tryed any one?
> Dz09 has been a gift, but I prefer the Aplus firmware, and moreover, it has a digital clock watchface.

Click to collapse



I've tried a lot of firmwares from other watches with no success so far. I think it's a waste of time,  only by pure luck you will find one compatible with your hardware.


----------



## wandawatch (Mar 14, 2017)

*DZ06!*

Just bought my second DZ09 watch. The new All black number it was a shocker. This one is way better. It's a clone of course. I got a half price refund from the sellers. Who told me All DZ09s are 32m clones now...it is A Lemfo DZ09 white number. However, once connected to my phone it calls itself the DZ06. Lolol. Definitely is! It has the 3 standard faces. It come with 3 screen themes that are boring. So I pinched some off the Internet. Now I have really cool themes. Works perfectly with Fundo & Watch helper apps. Notifications & messages with pull down menu. The sound is great. Camera works. Video works only with expansion card. Don't know if the browser, FB, Twitter or WhatsApp are working as I haven't put a sim in as yet. We don't have 2g here in Oz. Sooo last century. Just disappointed with battery life when playing music. About an hour on Bluetooth music. 2 hours on SIM card music. Has anyone tried a bigger battery? Thinking of putting the 500m battery in it.


----------



## nokiagye (Mar 14, 2017)

Clone with themes and video record? Can you post some pictures or video?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 14, 2017)

wandawatch said:


> Just bought my second DZ09 watch. The new All black number it was a shocker. This one is way better. It's a clone of course. I got a half price refund from the sellers. Who told me All DZ09s are 32m clones now...it is A Lemfo DZ09 white number. However, once connected to my phone it calls itself the DZ06. Lolol. Definitely is! It has the 3 standard faces. It come with 3 screen themes that are boring. So I pinched some off the Internet. Now I have really cool themes. Works perfectly with Fundo & Watch helper apps. Notifications & messages with pull down menu. The sound is great. Camera works. Video works only with expansion card. Don't know if the browser, FB, Twitter or WhatsApp are working as I haven't put a sim in as yet. We don't have 2g here in Oz. Sooo last century. Just disappointed with battery life when playing music. About an hour on Bluetooth music. 2 hours on SIM card music. Has anyone tried a bigger battery? Thinking of putting the 500m battery in it.

Click to collapse



it doesn't seems a 32M clone


----------



## zmaj145 (Mar 14, 2017)

*DZ09*

I by my smartwatch DZ09 from ALiexpress. 
When i type *#00000000# wrote next informations
MTK soft ver: 0x1308
MTK HW Ver:Unknown
Ver:0x74
Usrld:0
Os:MTK52D
OsVern:
Model:C1
MaxRam:614400.......
Can somebody tell me which version of MTK my smartwatch have?
I dosen't have,video recorder,video player, in settings dosen't have connectivity setigns. Please if somebody can help me i will be very happy


----------



## Maxco10 (Mar 14, 2017)

How i can edit rom of my smartwatch?What are software i must use?


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 15, 2017)

zmaj145 said:


> I by my smartwatch DZ09 from ALiexpress.
> When i type *#00000000# wrote next informations
> MTK soft ver: 0x1308
> MTK HW Ver:Unknown
> ...

Click to collapse



mtk6261D at 32M NOR flash memory


----------



## CriseekPL (Mar 20, 2017)

As some people I did the same bad thing. I checked more than RAM test in flashtool and now I'm don't have my original firmware. If any have this plz send this here ;(



> [VERSION]
> XML_61D_MRC_K93D_COB_W90_B_LZKJ_TN_20170218_V5-252
> [BRANCH]
> 11C UMEOX61D_BT_11C
> ...

Click to collapse


@edit
UMEOX61D_BT_11C_PCB01_gprs_MT6261-NO-20161119.bin file: XDA DZ09 32M gencho81 works with mine.


----------



## nokiagye (Mar 21, 2017)

The white is the second fu.cing clone

Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## Androprise (Mar 21, 2017)

*Install vxp apps DZ09 32+32*

I have a DZ09 with the 32 MB ram. When I insert an SD card with 240x240 vxp apps and tap on one in the file explorer, nothing happens. There is no done box and no app in the menu. Is there any way to install vxp apps on this watch? The watch has MRE 3.1 on it, however in the SSC Info the width and height show up as 0.

*#8375#

```
[VERSION]
NX9_61D_240_V1_8_ZSX_DZ09_32_T3_L3_C4_G4_B_IPS_161208
[BRANCH]:
11CW1352MP
GPLUS61A_11C_NX9
BUILD: BUILD_NO
SERIAL#:
[BUILD TIME]
2016/12/08 10:57
[MRE VERSION] 3100
HAL_VERNO:
```
*#00000000# > SSC Info

```
MTK Soft Ver:0x1308
MTK HW Ver: Unknown
Ver:0x74
UsrId:0
OS:MTK52D
OSVern:
Model:C1
Company:F001
Width:0,Height:0
MaxRam:314400
Kbd:0
TouchScreen:1
Cap:0x40010
Macro:
FAE: DongMing
Build Date: 20131208
Build Time: 2016/12/08 10:57
```
Flashtool Memory Test

```
===============    Memory Detection Report     ===============

Internal RAM:

	Size = 0x0000D000 (52KB)

External RAM:

	Type = SRAM

	Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NOR Flash:

	Device ID = "[MXIC] MX25L3291FWJI_09" (274)
	Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NAND Flash:

	ERROR: NAND Flash was not detected!

============		 RAM Test		 ============

Data Bus Test :
[D0][D1][D2][D3][D4][D5][D6][D7][D8][D9][D10][D11][D12][D13][D14][D15]
OK!

Address Bus Test :
[A1][A2][A3][A4][A5][A6][A7][A8][A9][A10][A11][A12][A13][A14][A15][A16][A17][A18][A19][A20][A21]
OK!

RAM Pattern Test :
Writing ...
	0x44332211, 
	0xA5A5A5A5, 
	0xA5A5A500, 
	0xA500A500, 
	0xA5000000, 
	0x00000000, 
	0xFFFF0000, 
	0xFFFFFFFF, 
OK!

Increment/Decrement Test :
Writing ...
OK!
```


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 21, 2017)

Androprise said:


> I have a DZ09 with the 32 MB ram. When I insert an SD card with 240x240 vxp apps and tap on one in the file explorer, nothing happens. There is no done box and no app in the menu. Is there any way to install vxp apps on this watch? The watch has MRE 3.1 on it, however in the SSC Info the width and height show up as 0.
> 
> *#8375#
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I didn't hear yet about a 6261 32M to run vxp


----------



## KrimsonHart (Mar 22, 2017)

Androprise said:


> I have a DZ09 with the 32 MB ram. When I insert an SD card with 240x240 vxp apps and tap on one in the file explorer, nothing happens. There is no done box and no app in the menu. Is there any way to install vxp apps on this watch? The watch has MRE 3.1 on it, however in the SSC Info the width and height show up as 0.

Click to collapse



Nope.. can't install apps on 32mb version


----------



## indyan (Mar 24, 2017)

I bought one yesterday but don't know the version.

I am facing problem while registering sim.
Tried several provider Sims but all failed to register.

Can anyone help please.


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 24, 2017)

indyan said:


> I bought one yesterday but don't know the version.
> 
> I am facing problem while registering sim.
> Tried several provider Sims but all failed to register.
> ...

Click to collapse



maybe your network moved on 3G


----------



## indyan (Mar 24, 2017)

Golem_ said:


> maybe your network moved on 3G

Click to collapse



I tried with several service provider sims...  few saying invalid sim and few unable to register...
i india almost every service provider has 4G not

what to do now?


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 24, 2017)

indyan said:


> I tried with several service provider sims...  few saying invalid sim and few unable to register...
> i india almost every service provider has 4G not
> 
> what to do now?

Click to collapse



there are two situations
 - your watch is broken
 - your providers do not have 2G anymore


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## CriseekPL (Mar 24, 2017)

Someone found a way to edit wallpaper, clock face by edit firmware?


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 24, 2017)

CriseekPL said:


> Someone found a way to edit wallpaper, clock face by edit firmware?

Click to collapse



https://forum.xda-developers.com/sm...ches/watchface-collection-smartwatch-t3299481
only for 6260 and 2502


----------



## CriseekPL (Mar 24, 2017)

I'm asking for MTK 6261D, because there no "normal" way to change it.


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 24, 2017)

CriseekPL said:


> I'm asking for MTK 6261D, because there no "normal" way to change it.

Click to collapse



check attachment


----------



## CriseekPL (Mar 24, 2017)

And what I can do with that? It's just java file.


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 25, 2017)

CriseekPL said:


> And what I can do with that? It's just java file.

Click to collapse



First you have to extract the firmware from your watch, apply changes on it with the java app, reflash your watch with the mod firmware

https://forum.xda-developers.com/sm.../readback-extractor-mtk6260-firmware-t3289272


----------



## CriseekPL (Mar 25, 2017)

OK. I will try.


----------



## nokiagye (Mar 25, 2017)

I try with this to add a calculator on 6261 but it didn't worked if you can change - mod anything tell us

Sent from my Nexus 5X using XDA-Developers Legacy app


----------



## Emalco22 (Mar 25, 2017)

Hello. I'm planning on buying this smartwatch. But Internet fills me with a lot of doubts. I've been reading about the different versions, what they can and can't do, firmware problem, copies, etc. All I'm going to need it for, is being able to play music on my phone, and read notifications, and if available, whatsapp messages from my phone. I'm not really into flashing and that kind of stuff. In the worst case scenario, if I get the worst version of this watch, will it still have those functions that I need? Or, if not, could somebody recommend a smartwatch in a similar price range that can do those things? Thanks in advance!


----------



## chidenbaum (Mar 26, 2017)

Emalco22 said:


> Hello. I'm planning on buying this smartwatch. But Internet fills me with a lot of doubts. I've been reading about the different versions, what they can and can't do, firmware problem, copies, etc. All I'm going to need it for, is being able to play music on my phone, and read notifications, and if available, whatsapp messages from my phone. I'm not really into flashing and that kind of stuff. In the worst case scenario, if I get the worst version of this watch, will it still have those functions that I need? Or, if not, could somebody recommend a smartwatch in a similar price range that can do those things? Thanks in advance!

Click to collapse



All the clones ranged 10$-12$ in price are supporting notifications,music playback through bluetooth earphones (the earphone must support music playback),even they can play music from the tracks stored in the phone.If your smartphones language has latin alphabet most likely you'll get notifications.You can't connect usb earphones to the clones, you can't listen to FM radio.Whatsapp is also anavailable.


----------



## Skatie (Mar 27, 2017)

That java program for the MTK 6261D is useless, nobody knows what to do with it, the faces are impossible to find in the rom so therefore cannot be replaced, I suggest you go out and buy a non clone if you want to change the faces.


----------



## rockrider81 (Mar 27, 2017)

Hello to all
please can you tell me where I can buy one smartwatch original model DZ09? (Not a clone).
I read 100 different websites, I have purchased 3 smartwatch   but they are all clones.
I suspect that by now the original DZ09 is no longer produced (!!?).
You can confirm this?

I thought about buying also QW09 model with Android 4.4 but you can not use it without SIM (only with bluetooth connection).
Is there any app on Playstore to interface but they are not well supported.

Thanks for any replies.
Rock.


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 27, 2017)

rockrider81 said:


> Hello to all
> please can you tell me where I can buy one smartwatch original model DZ09? (Not a clone).
> I read 100 different websites, I have purchased 3 smartwatch   but they are all clones.
> I suspect that by now the original DZ09 is no longer produced (!!?).
> ...

Click to collapse



there are no more dz09 with 6260 (original), I confirm that
yes, those android watches are working with SIM - for bluetooth connection you can pick a 2502 watch


----------



## Απουσιολόγος (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi there!
I own such a smartwatch and I have found a secret code that might help you: *#66*#  (to apply this code just dial it on the dialer app).
I hace also found how to install third-party apps. You can achieve this by dialing: *#00000000#


Sent from my MLS IQ1855 using XDA Labs


----------



## Nishadj (Apr 3, 2017)

*Help needed for my dz09 watch*



Golem_ said:


> there are no more dz09 with 6260 (original), I confirm that
> yes, those android watches are working with SIM - for bluetooth connection you can pick a 2502 watch

Click to collapse



Hi Golem,

I want to apply new firmware on my watch but from reading other posts i understand that my watch is fake one coz its having 4MB RAM version . :crying: 
I stored the ROM file using  0x00400000 value. But i m unable to extract it using readback extractor. I tried few versions of it. i m getting "make sure you have valid data file" error.

Please help in this case. I dont want to apply any firmware  before taking proper backup.

 RAM info:

===============    Memory Detection Report     ===============

Internal RAM:
	Size = 0x0000D000 (52KB)

External RAM:
	Type = SRAM

	Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NOR Flash:
	Device ID = "[MXIC] MX25L3291FWJI_09" (274)
	Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NAND Flash:
	ERROR: NAND Flash was not detected!

============		 RAM Test		 ============

Data Bus Test :
[D0][D1][D2][D3][D4][D5][D6][D7][D8][D9][D10][D11][D12][D13][D14][D15]
OK!

Address Bus Test :
[A1][A2][A3][A4][A5][A6][A7][A8][A9][A10][A11][A12][A13][A14][A15][A16][A17][A18][A19][A20][A21]
OK!

RAM Pattern Test :
Writing ...
	0x44332211, 
	0xA5A5A5A5, 
	0xA5A5A500, 
	0xA500A500, 
	0xA5000000, 
	0x00000000, 
	0xFFFF0000, 
	0xFFFFFFFF, 
OK!

Increment/Decrement Test :
Writing ...
OK!


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 3, 2017)

Nishadj said:


> Hi Golem,
> 
> I want to apply new firmware on my watch but from reading other posts i understand that my watch is fake one coz its having 4MB RAM version . :crying:
> I stored the ROM file using  0x00400000 value. But i m unable to extract it using readback extractor. I tried few versions of it. i m getting "make sure you have valid data file" error.
> ...

Click to collapse



Give me that file to see what's wrong with it


----------



## Nishadj (Apr 4, 2017)

*Help needed for my dz09 watch*



Golem_ said:


> Give me that file to see what's wrong with it

Click to collapse



Thnks for reply.

Here's the link of my ROM file.. PLZ check & tell me whats wrong i've done.

https:
//drive.google.com
/file/d
/0BxSmLPt2U8l_cElqUHN1MEFhOUE
/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 4, 2017)

Nishadj said:


> Thnks for reply.
> 
> Here's the link of my ROM file.. PLZ check & tell me whats wrong i've done.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My friend, I found that's nothing wrong with your file - readback extractor 2.4 works like a charm - check by yourself
the firmware extracted from ROM_004  is here


----------



## Nishadj (Apr 4, 2017)

*Help needed for my dz09 watch*



Golem_ said:


> My friend, I found that's nothing wrong with your file - readback extractor 2.4 works like a charm - check by yourself
> the firmware extracted from ROM_004  is

Click to collapse




Thanks Golem!!!   :good:

So Now can i apply any firmware[given in this thread] on my watch?? means if something goes wrong then i can load my bkp firmware & it will get restored, right?
Also can u tell , which firmware will be compatible with my watch? e.g. 64MB, 32MB ????


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 4, 2017)

Nishadj said:


> Thanks Golem!!!   :good:
> 
> So Now can i apply any firmware[given in this thread] on my watch?? means if something goes wrong then i can load my bkp firmware & it will get restored, right?
> Also can u tell , which firmware will be compatible with my watch? e.g. 64MB, 32MB ????

Click to collapse



Yes my friend, if anything happens (inclusive bricking  - noneresponsive screen etc) you can load your own firmware in seconds as nothing happend
only 32 Mb


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## Nishadj (Apr 5, 2017)

*Help needed for my dz09 watch*



Golem_ said:


> Yes my friend, if anything happens (inclusive bricking  - noneresponsive screen etc) you can load your own firmware in seconds as nothing happend
> only 32 Mb

Click to collapse



Hi golem,
can u plz provide any 32MB RAM firmware for DZ09 watch? I Have 125 firmwares but, only on few of them names include 32MB, & they all are not working for my watch.
So, i m testing randomly now, but its sucks man!!!    :fingers-crossed:

Also can i add any app in my 32MB version??


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 6, 2017)

Nishadj said:


> Hi golem,
> can u plz provide any 32MB RAM firmware for DZ09 watch? I Have 125 firmwares but, only on few of them names include 32MB, & they all are not working for my watch.
> So, i m testing randomly now, but its sucks man!!!    :fingers-crossed:
> 
> Also can i add any app in my 32MB version??

Click to collapse



in the collection / 32M unusual firmwares are a lot
you have a 6261 processor which cannot run any app


----------



## Sb0r (Apr 6, 2017)

*mtk62261D*

Hi guys.

I have this info in my smartwwatch.
VERSION
LD991A_RuanAn_GT08S_SS778ips_9304_CAM3A01_LANGB_V2 .6
Branch:
11CW1352MP MTK61D_BTDIALER_11C
Build: Build_No
Serial#:
Build TIME
2016/06/30 17:09
MRE VERSION
266946280
HAL_VERNO:


And I need a room original, please help me.. :fingers-crossed::fingers-crossed:


Thanks.


----------



## chidenbaum (Apr 7, 2017)

Sb0r said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I have this info in my smartwwatch.
> VERSION
> ...

Click to collapse



The only thing you can do is to try all the 32mb firmwares for GT08 hoping that you'll find one that matches your watch. They are uploaded on google drive, please do a search in the current thread and you will find the link. 
You tried to flash another firmware without backing up the original?  That's the case?


----------



## jgax (Apr 9, 2017)

Hi all

I got a dz09, version:XML_61d_mrc_k93d_cob_w90_b_tn_fake_pedo_20161229_v5.145

I was not able to make a backup of original rom, so I tested all 32mb from golem list, some the work like original......

But the real problem is the network, it has just connected a few times... 2-3 maybe.... it only shows NO SERVICE, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 10, 2017)

jgax said:


> Hi all
> 
> I got a dz09, version:XML_61d_mrc_k93d_cob_w90_b_tn_fake_pedo_20161229_v5.145
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



that's a hardware issue


----------



## jgax (Apr 10, 2017)

Golem_ said:


> that's a hardware issue

Click to collapse



And that's something I can't fix?
Either, if possible may you tell me how?
I read a lot this site and can't find anythinG.

If there is no solutions, may you please recommend me something which is reliable and the price not too high....?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 10, 2017)

jgax said:


> And that's something I can't fix?
> Either, if possible may you tell me how?
> I read a lot this site and can't find anythinG.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would recommend at the same range of price and features a no1 g4 - which has a huge advantage, replaceable strap

---------- Post added at 09:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 AM ----------




jgax said:


> And that's something I can't fix?
> Either, if possible may you tell me how?
> I read a lot this site and can't find anythinG.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would recommend at the same range of price and features a no1 g4 - which has a huge advantage, replaceable strap


----------



## righi (Apr 13, 2017)

hi guys, just got this watch. was wondering if there is a FW which would leave the screen always on (I know battery wouldnt last much), but I find it horrible having to press a button anytime I want to see the time, especially when I am driving. Also, if this FW has different clock faces that would be great, thanks!


----------



## Rbohannon89 (Apr 13, 2017)

*Please help me!*

I own on of these I got it at a flee market. Anybody know what can I do to it if anything?  I know it has a micro sd slot in it. Is there any hacks you can do to it? I tried the software it suggested it was garbage and made my phone slow so had to do a hard rest on it.  

If anyone on this forum knows anything you can do to it for fun do shair.

Cheers


----------



## ineedhelpno.w (Apr 21, 2017)

*Im really needing help from you guys*



Golem_ said:


> Yes my friend, if anything happens (inclusive bricking  - noneresponsive screen etc) you can load your own firmware in seconds as nothing happend
> only 32 Mb

Click to collapse



so, yesterday I tried a rom for my a1 (suposedly mtk6261) and I forgot to backup the original rom, and now my smartwatch its bricked :crying::crying::crying::crying: I´m really in need of help here


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 21, 2017)

ineedhelpno.w said:


> so, yesterday I tried a rom for my a1 (suposedly mtk6261) and I forgot to backup the original rom, and now my smartwatch its bricked :crying::crying::crying::crying: I´m really in need of help here

Click to collapse



https://forum.xda-developers.com/smartwatch/other-smartwatches/mtk6260-firmwares-t3306203


----------



## Maxco10 (Apr 21, 2017)

ineedhelpno.w said:


> so, yesterday I tried a rom for my a1 (suposedly mtk6261) and I forgot to backup the original rom, and now my smartwatch its bricked :crying::crying::crying::crying: I´m really in need of help here

Click to collapse



Do you rember if you have K91D or K93D?


----------



## ineedhelpno.w (Apr 21, 2017)

Maxco10 said:


> Do you rember if you have K91D or K93D?

Click to collapse



Sorry but im really new on these, I dont know the diference  .
Heres the link of the rom I have installed now on the watch, its the only one that doesent flip the screen or invert the color, but the screen its still bricked.
I cant post the links, but if you search: How To Flash Smartwatch A1 its the first video; from bob septian.
Thanks to all of you guys for your time and help, im really thankfull.
(I just found that the chip its a mediatek arm mtk6261da)


----------



## Maxco10 (Apr 21, 2017)

ineedhelpno.w said:


> Sorry but im really new on these, I dont know the diference  .
> Heres the link of the rom I have installed now on the watch, its the only one that doesent flip the screen or invert the color, but the screen its still bricked.
> I cant post the links, but if you search: How To Flash Smartwatch A1 its the first video; from bob septian.
> Thanks to all of you guys for your time and help, im really thankfull.

Click to collapse



Ok. You flash your smartwacth with ROM attached.


----------



## ineedhelpno.w (Apr 21, 2017)

Guys!! I finally found a backup that works almost flawlles but I still need your help.
Its the first rom that makes my touchscreen work but the only problem its that the colors are inverted.https://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4071008&d=1489267233
Please someone modify this software so its perfect for me , I just need the colors to be right, they are inverted.


----------



## ineedhelpno.w (Apr 21, 2017)

Maxco10 said:


> Ok. You flash your smartwacth with ROM attached.

Click to collapse



I tried it and with this rom its bricked and flipped

---------- Post added at 11:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 PM ----------




Golem_ said:


> https://forum.xda-developers.com/smartwatch/other-smartwatches/mtk6260-firmwares-t3306203

Click to collapse



Please help Golem :crying::crying::crying::crying:
Guys!! I finally found a backup that works almost flawlles but I still need your help.
Its the first rom that makes my touchscreen work but the only problem its that the colors are inverted.https://forum.xda-developers.com/att...8&d=1489267233
Please someone modify this software so its perfect for me , I just need the colors to be right, they are inverted.


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 22, 2017)

ineedhelpno.w said:


> I tried it and with this rom its bricked and flipped
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:42 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



unfortunately there is no way to modify the OS


----------



## stalker2017 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hello. Tell me, I have such a situation, the clock is fully charged (percent 6260, battery LQ S-1 3.7 V. 380 mA) the tester shows 4.2 v, I make 3, 4 calls, 10-15 minutes music, 10 minutes internet, the clock indicator shows Half (slightly more) charge, tester 3.65 v, make a call, the clock is cut down,
When trying to turn on the screen saver and again cut down, you have to put on charging, in the standby mode (Simka is installed, the bluetooth is off, just the clock, holds 72 hours, the indicator on the last division, does not hold on anymore, I put on charging), in MauiMETA the controller shows Only zeros (not shown),
When you try to change the value of the program, it asks for the NVRAM Database file (where to get it? If it is installed in the firmware, how can I upload it?). If you have any suggestions on this situation, I will be grateful for the help.


----------



## Golem_ (Apr 22, 2017)

stalker2017 said:


> Hello. Tell me, I have such a situation, the clock is fully charged (percent 6260, battery LQ S-1 3.7 V. 380 mA) the tester shows 4.2 v, I make 3, 4 calls, 10-15 minutes music, 10 minutes internet, the clock indicator shows Half (slightly more) charge, tester 3.65 v, make a call, the clock is cut down,
> When trying to turn on the screen saver and again cut down, you have to put on charging, in the standby mode (Simka is installed, the bluetooth is off, just the clock, holds 72 hours, the indicator on the last division, does not hold on anymore, I put on charging), in MauiMETA the controller shows Only zeros (not shown),
> When you try to change the value of the program, it asks for the NVRAM Database file (where to get it? If it is installed in the firmware, how can I upload it?). If you have any suggestions on this situation, I will be grateful for the help.

Click to collapse



*#3646633# or *#993646633#


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## ineedhelpno.w (Apr 22, 2017)

*I found the model!*



Maxco10 said:


> Do you rember if you have K91D or K93D?

Click to collapse



:laugh: it a K93D.
With these info, could you help me?


----------



## stalker2017 (Apr 23, 2017)

Golem_ said:


> *#3646633# or *#993646633#

Click to collapse



Thank you. I know the code of the engineering menu. In the engineering menu, you can not change the value of the battery. I do not see a way out of this situation.


----------



## Leo Urbancic (Apr 26, 2017)

*DZ09 ROM*

Hello, I need a rom for my MT6261_S0000 32MB, build date 24/12/2016.

I have tried all roms in that unusual 32mb folder but none of them works. The touchscreen at least.

Pls help.


----------



## ce_in (Apr 26, 2017)

*Dz09 pedometer*

I could not find answer to this maybe someone can help, but pedometer on my Dz09 jumps up automatically without moving. How to fix this?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 27, 2017)

*Unable to install any apps.*

When I try to install any app on my DZ09 then the message that appears is ''THE APPLICATION HAS NOT INSTALLED. WOULD YOU LIKE TO DOWNLOAD AND INSTALL THIS APPLICATION NOW?'' and when i press INSTALL then a part of the line disappears and then it is written ''THE APPLICATION HAS NOT INSTALLED. WOULD YOU LIKE TO_______APPLICATION NOW?'' 


Can anyone please tell me why is this happening.?:crying:


----------



## coolpixs4 (Apr 28, 2017)

Skatie said:


> That java program for the MTK 6261D is useless, nobody knows what to do with it, the faces are impossible to find in the rom so therefore cannot be replaced, I suggest you go out and buy a non clone if you want to change the faces.

Click to collapse



Man, we have to use our brain to find the way...
Nothing is impossibble...

I will roughly guide you how to:

- First, define which ROM you want to mod ?
- Use 'mtk_6261D_reader-writter.jar' or 'romdz09.jar' utility to extract your ROM (EXT_BOOTLOADER, INT_BOOTLOADER, FILE_01_mtk (ROM), FILE_02_mtk (VIVA) ) to based file *.a, *.b like F1 image (attachment)
- On  Use 'mtk_6261D_reader-writter.jar' or 'romdz09.jar'  click Load, then click get pictures
- Now, Just scrolling down to find the file *.a or *.b to to get *.gif or *.png relating to your watchfaces
(*Here, you can also to modify file languages to your needed language*)
- When, you find the needed file to modify => click extract to file.
*Now*, Use the GIMP2 image processing to mod your clock face (image F2)
And if, language MOD (image F3 &F4) - use google translate to translation to your own language one by one line from language file you want to change...eg: FB4e8.a

Remember that, the mod file cannot bigger than the original file.
When MOD was done, just click 'to file',  'to rom' and 'save' ROM

Now, flash your moded ROM and SEE
_*Still need to investigation more since ROM file for MTK6261D was compressed...and the 'mtk_6261D_reader-writter.jar' can not extract all the things, some were broken when extracted...That's why you cann't find the other two watchfaces...we need deeply intervention by WinHex to correct ...*_

*Ref*: Thank 4PDA forum for the instruction, even I don;t know Russian language 
- http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=670733&st=4080#entry54850559
- http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?act=...&subforums=1&source=all&sort=rel&result=posts

*I attached here my MOD watchface for MTK6261D, whom need it remmeber to Click THANK if you like it *


----------



## coolpixs4 (Apr 28, 2017)

ineedhelpno.w said:


> :laugh: it a K93D.
> With these info, could you help me?

Click to collapse



here you are 

https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=72063212&postcount=805


----------



## senhamat (May 1, 2017)

*AWESOME anwer*



Golem_ said:


> Did you check this firmware? -
> 
> MAN I can not thank you enough, though I have another problem... The link which that the QR code shows it's no long avaiable...
> Does someone keep it safe somewhere?

Click to collapse


----------



## fmata (May 3, 2017)

*DZ09 invalid sim*

I'm trying to use this as a replacement for a phone (broke my old Galaxy S5) and the sim card doesn't work. It's a H2O Wireless Easygo sim card. I tried putting in the APN settings, but no luck. Please help!


----------



## Golem_ (May 3, 2017)

fmata said:


> I'm trying to use this as a replacement for a phone (broke my old Galaxy S5) and the sim card doesn't work. It's a H2O Wireless Easygo sim card. I tried putting in the APN settings, but no luck. Please help!

Click to collapse



most of the networks left the 2G boat - check on your network, if they moved their GSM on 3G then your watch cannot work with their sim card


----------



## fmata (May 3, 2017)

Golem_ said:


> most of the networks left the 2G boat - check on your network, if they moved their GSM on 3G then your watch cannot work with their sim card

Click to collapse



I thought this watch was 3G, it even had the 3G bands too!


----------



## Golem_ (May 3, 2017)

fmata said:


> I thought this watch was 3G, it even had the 3G bands too!

Click to collapse



Man, hope we are talking about DZ09, this watch cannot have 3G because its processor doesn't allow it! for gsm voice calls has 2G and for internet connection has a 2,5G (old EDGE protocol)


----------



## agaliux (May 4, 2017)

*dz09d camera error*

Hi, maybe someone will can help me.

I have watches dz09d and in this watches dont working camera. I tried to change firmwares, but from maybe 200 firmwares only 3 working, and this firmares is like my default firmware and dont working camera with this too.  Other firmwares working, but dont working touch screen. 

Someone maybe know why dont working camera here and why on others firmwares dont working touch screen?


----------



## ceprutholic23 (May 5, 2017)

hey, im from indonesia last day i bought smartwatch dz09 but i can't change my wallpaper, do you have a solution? i had change my picture resolution to 240x240 but i didn't find change walpaper icon


----------



## kingbaby1092011 (May 6, 2017)

*Help me pls*

can u help me??pls
Who have fw for dz09 (mtk61d) =(( helpp me


----------



## Golem_ (May 6, 2017)

kingbaby1092011 said:


> can u help me??pls
> Who have fw for dz09 (mtk61d) =(( helpp me

Click to collapse



https://forum.xda-developers.com/smartwatch/other-smartwatches/mtk6260-firmwares-t3306203


----------



## kingbaby1092011 (May 6, 2017)

*ths*



Golem_ said:


> https://forum.xda-developers.com/smartwatch/other-smartwatches/mtk6260-firmwares-t3306203

Click to collapse



but it 's working for mtk61d

---------- Post added at 11:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 AM ----------




Taha50 said:


> I Have A DZ09 Version Mtk 6261d
> Can I Install video player on It.
> It Cant Read .VXP Files
> Its
> ...

Click to collapse



you fix it??
help me


----------



## CriseekPL (May 7, 2017)

kingbaby1092011 said:


> but it 's working for mtk61d
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:24 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You can't install anything on this watch.


----------



## kingbaby1092011 (May 7, 2017)

CriseekPL said:


> You can't install anything on this watch.

Click to collapse



i can but after flash my watch touch screen not working


----------



## kingbaby1092011 (May 7, 2017)

*help me*



reesk92 said:


> hello and hope you all had a merry christmas
> 
> i got one of theese watches too for christmas and id like to have a tinker with it
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You have backup or fw of it???
Please give me


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## slybunda (May 9, 2017)

which watch is better, the DZ09 or the GT08 ?
any cpu and ram specs on them?


----------



## Golem_ (May 9, 2017)

slybunda said:


> which watch is better, the DZ09 or the GT08 ?
> any cpu and ram specs on them?

Click to collapse



they have exactly same hardware - difference of OS


----------



## slybunda (May 9, 2017)

whats the OS difference? just need one that has camera and can play back photos and vids.


----------



## Golem_ (May 9, 2017)

slybunda said:


> whats the OS difference? just need one that has camera and can play back photos and vids.

Click to collapse



you need a watch equipped with 6260A, 2502C or 2502A


----------



## yotn (May 10, 2017)

Hello I buyed a dz09 mt6261 version, I changes the firm but don´t make a backup from the original, and after try very much others firms I want to come back to the original, the folder DZ09 - unusual 32Mb NOR-mtk6261D have a lot of firmware, but only works correctly one, the COFFEE firm but the sound it's very low, the others work but can't disable the headset mode, always have the headset icon in the top of the screen, and other works correctly an sounds good, but the screen appears in negative, could anybody send me a backup of the firm original from factory?
The A8 firmware work but the screen was invert touch


----------



## Golem_ (May 10, 2017)

yotn said:


> Hello I buyed a dz09 mt6261 version, I changes the firm but don´t make a backup from the original, and after try very much others firms I want to come back to the original, the folder DZ09 - unusual 32Mb NOR-mtk6261D have a lot of firmware, but only works correctly one, the COFFEE firm but the sound it's very low, the others work but can't disable the headset mode, always have the headset icon in the top of the screen, and other works correctly an sounds good, but the screen appears in negative, could anybody send me a backup of the firm original from factory?
> The A8 firmware work but the screen was invert touch

Click to collapse



you can find in other folders firmwares on 32 - not necessary to be dz09


----------



## yotn (May 10, 2017)

Golem_ said:


> you can find in other folders firmwares on 32 - not necessary to be dz09

Click to collapse



I tryed every with mt6261 but don't work, the others chip are not valid for this, I'm working with this a lot of days, and always the same problem, XDA-DZ09-Polis4 is the best but have the problem with the negative colours.


----------



## kingbaby1092011 (May 10, 2017)

valimaties said:


> Please make a ReadBack and post it... It seams to be the original project (UMEOX61D) which was mine too, and I forgot to make readback. Now I use Coffee firmware, but sometimes I have to remove battery, because it not longer respond to any touch command.

Click to collapse


https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3yZ7pv2AUU5WjFnUXk1bW8zcXc/view?usp=sharing
or
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3yZ7pv2AUU5OUJFZUYtc0VqVjA/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Xsavi (May 10, 2017)

kingbaby1092011 said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3yZ7pv2AUU5WjFnUXk1bW8zcXc/view?usp=sharing
> or
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3yZ7pv2AUU5OUJFZUYtc0VqVjA/view?usp=sharing

Click to collapse



I'll check these out!


----------



## Bastion46 (May 10, 2017)

Hello, i have a fake dz09 whit 6261DA, any rom for this or just the normal 6261?
Also, I wanted to make a backup of my firmwere but i'm having problems with flashtool, I Installed all the drivers but when i go to read back, i connect my watch (power off obv) and i have error 2004/2005.
Tried different port and cable, 100% charge, but nothing is working.
It's sure to flash a rom whit this chipset whitout a backup?


----------



## k4njo (May 11, 2017)

Hey everyone! I bought a really cheap smartwatch from Aliexpress, and when I use *#8375#  I can see the following info:

[VERSION]
XML_61D_MRC_K93D_COB_W90_B_IPS_20161229_V5.143
[BRANCH]: 11C
UMEOX61D_BT_11C
BUILD: BUILD_NO
SERIAL#:
[BUILD TIME]
2016/12/29 10:49
[MRE VERSION] 3100
HAL_VERNO:

 I made a backup file using a scatter from DZ09 - unusual 32mb NOR/mtk6261D carpet on drive and I wanted to share it with you so it can be added in case anyone need it and have the same smartwatch:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1HSwQg82yzQN3pjUUh6RUtJYk0/view?usp=sharing

I haven't done anything else but I wanted to see if there's a way to change wallpaper and clock faces


----------



## kingbaby1092011 (May 11, 2017)

k4njo said:


> Hey everyone! I bought a really cheap smartwatch from Aliexpress, and when I use *#8375#  I can see the following info:
> 
> [VERSION]
> XML_61D_MRC_K93D_COB_W90_B_IPS_20161229_V5.143
> ...

Click to collapse



I can...wait me

---------- Post added at 04:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:48 AM ----------




kingbaby1092011 said:


> I can...wait me

Click to collapse



Inbox me
FB.com/kingbaby1092001


----------



## hkwkc (May 11, 2017)

*DZ09 firmware with Traditional Chinese language*

May I post a request for help here?

I have a Chinamade Smartwatch "GEMAI Q8". I think it was made by MT6261 . I would like to request firmware with language "traditional chinese".

My watch report is below:

=============== Memory Detection Report ===============

Internal RAM:
Size = 0x0000D000 (52KB)

External RAM:
Type = SRAM
Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NOR Flash:
Device ID = "[GigaDevice] GD25LQ32" (236)
Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

=============== Memory Detection Report ===============

As it comes with Simplified Chinese, I'd love to make it to A Traditional Chinese version. I tried firmwares of DZ09.  Some of them works with my smartwatch.  However, all firmwares I found on the internet contains no Traditional Chinese version.

Would anyone provide DZ09 firmware with Traditional Chinese language? Thanks.


----------



## k4njo (May 11, 2017)

Hello again. I think I messed something up and I hope someone could help me out. (mtk 6261 unusual 32mb)
Yesterday after I did my backup I had a lot of fun playing with another roms (some of them worked, some of them were inverted, etc). When I got back to my original rom I noticed I had no service. Checked the imei and looked good so I thought maybe I didn't have service because it was raining. But today I checked my imei again and found out it was another imei. I didn't have a BPL file and teraterm didn't worked for me, but finally I got my original imei back with IME(MTK62xx)v1.1 but......

Unfortunately, even with the correct IMEI I don't have service anymore. Any ideas of why? Did I broke my smartwatch? Bluetooth connection was pretty unreliable before so I always stuck with SIM calls


----------



## Albent (May 11, 2017)

Does anyone know how to insert a SIM or memory card which many features seem to request


----------



## yotn (May 11, 2017)

I try the firms DA that you post but don't work the screen, I change to coffee again, but I remenber that 4polish firm works perfectly, is the same thath my dz09 have originally but has the problem with negative screen, but thi the rest works perfect sound etc...
There's some way to correct the negative screen?
Or, there's a way to remove the headset mode?
Thanks for the help

---------- Post added at 08:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:52 PM ----------




k4njo said:


> Hello again. I think I messed something up and I hope someone could help me out. (mtk 6261 unusual 32mb)
> Yesterday after I did my backup I had a lot of fun playing with another roms (some of them worked, some of them were inverted, etc). When I got back to my original rom I noticed I had no service. Checked the imei and looked good so I thought maybe I didn't have service because it was raining. But today I checked my imei again and found out it was another imei. I didn't have a BPL file and teraterm didn't worked for me, but finally I got my original imei back with IME(MTK62xx)v1.1 but......
> 
> Unfortunately, even with the correct IMEI I don't have service anymore. Any ideas of why? Did I broke my smartwatch? Bluetooth connection was pretty unreliable before so I always stuck with SIM calls

Click to collapse



Try with the Serial number writer, It works perfect, and have many tutorials in google, it's so easy.
Could you send me a copy of your back up please? I could send you the Serial number writer tool.


----------



## danieljenkin (May 11, 2017)

I am giving one this watch away the only you need to do is subscribe to my channel and comment on my video something﻿


----------



## yotn (May 12, 2017)

I download the back up K4njo, wen i try, I'll post the result. Thanks

Edit: After test the back up from Angie, not ok for me, negative colours screen, no sound and no touch. 
Waiting a new oportunity, while continous with Cooffe.


----------



## slybunda (May 13, 2017)

ok so I bought the DZ09 watch and it works great, plays back photos and mp3 music fine so no issues there. will look into video playback via avi or mp4 at some point.


----------



## coolpixs4 (May 15, 2017)

coolpixs4 said:


> Man, we have to use our brain to find the way...
> Nothing is impossibble...
> 
> I will roughly guide you how to:
> ...

Click to collapse



============
Attachment files for someone need it


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## k4njo (May 16, 2017)

yotn said:


> I try the firms DA that you post but don't work the screen, I change to coffee again, but I remenber that 4polish firm works perfectly, is the same thath my dz09 have originally but has the problem with negative screen, but thi the rest works perfect sound etc...
> There's some way to correct the negative screen?
> Or, there's a way to remove the headset mode?
> Thanks for the help
> ...

Click to collapse



I cannot use Serial number writer because I don't have a BPL file in my firmware  I managed to change my imei to the original one that I had written before flashing, but keep saying "no service" ;( I suppose I'll need to find a different imei to test :/ it sucks.  (I saw you already flashed my rom so I won't send it to you again lol



coolpixs4 said:


> ============
> Attachment files for someone need it

Click to collapse



This rom worked fine for me! It won't fix  fix my imei issue but I didn't hoped to fix it by just flashing a new rom. Also, did you added those clock faces? where can I download 'mtk_6261D_reader-writter.jar' or 'romdz09.jar' that you mentioned?


----------



## coolpixs4 (May 16, 2017)

> This rom worked fine for me! It won't fix  fix my imei issue but I didn't hoped to fix it by just flashing a new rom. Also, did you added those clock faces? where can I download 'mtk_6261D_reader-writter.jar' or 'romdz09.jar' that you mentioned?

Click to collapse


https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71587227&postcount=541


----------



## alchemist96 (May 17, 2017)

Hi.
I bought DZ09 fake clone and I bricked it. This watch've got 32Mb and MTK6261D. Probably I formated memory and haven't any ROM. When I connect FlashTool found new device via serial port. I can't flashing back any ROM found in Internet, maybe I do something wrong can somebody help  me?

Al


----------



## famewolf (May 17, 2017)

thedarkharlequin said:


> dvhooren
> I know this is a little old, so hopefully you figured it out, but go here http://www.fundo.cc/other/download/FunDoAPP/
> that's the qr code site.  download the one labeled "BTNotifications Android".  that's the one that works with the dz09.

Click to collapse




I have a T-mobile LG V10 running Marshmallow.   I've installed the BTNotifications app but it's not working with my device.   I'm unable to access the phone's contact list among other things..it just keeps saying connect failed even when the phone is manually paired to the watch.    Can anyone suggest an alternate software that would allow access to the contact list?


----------



## Golem_ (May 17, 2017)

alchemist96 said:


> Hi.
> I bought DZ09 fake clone and I bricked it. This watch've got 32Mb and MTK6261D. Probably I formated memory and haven't any ROM. When I connect FlashTool found new device via serial port. I can't flashing back any ROM found in Internet, maybe I do something wrong can somebody help  me?
> 
> Al

Click to collapse



https://forum.xda-developers.com/sm.../readback-extractor-mtk6260-firmware-t3289272


----------



## ridersam (May 18, 2017)

Hi @Golem_ first of all a big thanx for your contributions to these ultra affordable smartwatches. 
now, could you please provide me some customized watchface based roms for gt08 32mb+32mb ;_;  mt6261 mtk61D bt dialer 11c or the steps to put watch face inside my rom?


----------



## famewolf (May 18, 2017)

Finally got BTNotifications working with my T-mobile V10.  After a reboot it just started working.  I've noticed however that the contact list is still blank.  Does it try to pull Sim contacts instead of phone contacts?  Anyone have a workaround?  I've found it almost impossible to enter a name/number into the phone manually do to my large fingers...is there a way to do that "offline"?

Also anyone know of any utils to access/modify this watch via linux?  All the tools I saw were windows based.

Thanks!


----------



## alchemist96 (May 18, 2017)

Golem_ said:


> https://forum.xda-developers.com/sm.../readback-extractor-mtk6260-firmware-t3289272

Click to collapse



Thx I read this text before butI can't flash my device. When I'm connecting watch Flashtool finding COM3 but do nothing. 
I try do memory test and after 30 sec. new window appear with text:

FLASHTOOL ERROR: S_BROM_CMD_STARTCMD_FAIL (2005).
[BROM] Can not pass bootroom start command! Possibly target power up too early.

My watch is still black and no vibra when I press power button.

I don't know what I must do to take back to live my watch.

Al
Sorry for my bad english, I can read better than write.


----------



## Masilakhe (May 19, 2017)

hi guys, i just bought DZ09 smartwatch, i would like to know how to install browser and other apps?


----------



## meghgoswami (May 20, 2017)

goldentequila said:


> Can someone tell me if this watch is capable of sending/receiving text messages that come to your phone? I've been reading mixed messages on the net. I'm not talking about texts to the phone's own phone number.

Click to collapse



The original dz09's can but most of the fake ones can't

---------- Post added at 12:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 PM ----------




Masilakhe said:


> hi guys, i just bought DZ09 smartwatch, i would like to know how to install browser and other apps?

Click to collapse



You have to find out if the thing is fake or genuine
BTW most of the original dz09's have google chrome installed, with whatsapp, fb & twitter.
On original ones, you can use the code *#00000000# on the dialer to open the game store named zm entertainment (you have to pay for the games, the amount is very little) . The code, on some dz09's can open qq too.
On original ones, you can install VXP apps. Just search the internet on your pc, download .vxp type apps, copy those apps to your dz09's memory card, open the file manager on the watch and the apps will most likely be installed.
.vxp apps were originally made for nokia cell phones with 240x240 resolution, but they work on smartwatches too
I would be happy if this works for you...
Regards, 
Meghraj

---------- Post added at 12:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:46 PM ----------




zmaj145 said:


> I by my smartwatch DZ09 from ALiexpress.
> When i type *#00000000# wrote next informations
> MTK soft ver: 0x1308
> MTK HW Ver:Unknown
> ...

Click to collapse



Try code *#8375# on your dialer
I'm just saying, if the watch is original dz09, then it is most likely MTK6260
Otherwise it may be MTK6261 or its variants like MTK6261A or MTK6261D or anything else
You can also search on the internet for your solution, there are many tools which can find out the MTK version of your watch
I'd be happy if i was able to help you
Regards,
Meghraj

---------- Post added at 01:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:53 PM ----------




k4njo said:


> I cannot use Serial number writer because I don't have a BPL file in my firmware  I managed to change my imei to the original one that I had written before flashing, but keep saying "no service" ;( I suppose I'll need to find a different imei to test :/ it sucks.  (I saw you already flashed my rom so I won't send it to you again lol
> 
> 
> 
> This rom worked fine for me! It won't fix  fix my imei issue but I didn't hoped to fix it by just flashing a new rom. Also, did you added those clock faces? where can I download 'mtk_6261D_reader-writter.jar' or 'romdz09.jar' that you mentioned?

Click to collapse



I hope this helps you:
Search the internet "How to change imei number on smartwatch" there you will find a youtube link "How To Change GT08/GT08S/DZ09 IMEI Change IMEI Modem File ..." select it there you will find SN writer tool and the BPL file
Sorry i cant post links bcoz i'm a newbie & i still haven't posted 10 posts 

---------- Post added at 01:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:08 PM ----------




wandawatch said:


> Just bought my second DZ09 watch. The new All black number it was a shocker. This one is way better. It's a clone of course. I got a half price refund from the sellers. Who told me All DZ09s are 32m clones now...it is A Lemfo DZ09 white number. However, once connected to my phone it calls itself the DZ06. Lolol. Definitely is! It has the 3 standard faces. It come with 3 screen themes that are boring. So I pinched some off the Internet. Now I have really cool themes. Works perfectly with Fundo & Watch helper apps. Notifications & messages with pull down menu. The sound is great. Camera works. Video works only with expansion card. Don't know if the browser, FB, Twitter or WhatsApp are working as I haven't put a sim in as yet. We don't have 2g here in Oz. Sooo last century. Just disappointed with battery life when playing music. About an hour on Bluetooth music. 2 hours on SIM card music. Has anyone tried a bigger battery? Thinking of putting the 500m battery in it.

Click to collapse



Hey where did you buy your watch plz tell me & how much did it cost???

---------- Post added at 01:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:14 PM ----------




CriseekPL said:


> Someone found a way to edit wallpaper, clock face by edit firmware?

Click to collapse



I saw on the internet somesoftware called MTK Resource Editor...
It can do the work, in fact it can even change the icons, sounds and the boot animations and other animations...
Do not download the file from 4shared, as my antivirus detected a trojan


----------



## Bannigoud (May 21, 2017)

I got DZ09 yesterday. When I insert sim in slot it's showing  invalid sim and if I insert 2g sim it's showing emergency...
Pls.. if anyone u can tel me solution


----------



## euxeugen (May 21, 2017)

*Need rom file for DZ09, touch + sim work at the same time*

Ai have one DZ09 mtk6261d bought from Aliexpress,. From the first moment sim card was death on this wach, everything else works fine(example rom file: //drive.google.com/open?id=0B3bJsuqPrA1_cERqSWtsRnZncmM ). I try to use many ROM flash, I found few rom files  that work in the some way, some that not work for touch, or watch not start with, just one ROM file(see file: //drive.google.com/open?id=0B3bJsuqPrA1_ZnlhTGQ5Nkgyb2c ) succed to activate SIM card but touch screen not working with tis one(see picture: //drive.google.com/open?id=0B3bJsuqPrA1_cDR6aUVHM1VYMXc ). 
I looking for one ROM flash for my watch to make it fully functional, start + touch + sim. Or how and what I have to modify in one of those Rom file in order to have one fully functional watch.
I appreciate any help.


----------



## chidenbaum (May 22, 2017)

famewolf said:


> Finally got BTNotifications working with my T-mobile V10.  After a reboot it just started working.  I've noticed however that the contact list is still blank.  Does it try to pull Sim contacts instead of phone contacts?  Anyone have a workaround?  I've found it almost impossible to enter a name/number into the phone manually do to my large fingers...is there a way to do that "offline"?
> 
> Also anyone know of any utils to access/modify this watch via linux?  All the tools I saw were windows based.
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



Install this to your android device:https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mtk.btnotification&hl=en

,it works for me combined with BTN.


----------



## valimaties (May 23, 2017)

alchemist96 said:


> Thx I read this text before butI can't flash my device. When I'm connecting watch Flashtool finding COM3 but do nothing.
> I try do memory test and after 30 sec. new window appear with text:
> 
> FLASHTOOL ERROR: S_BROM_CMD_STARTCMD_FAIL (2005).
> ...

Click to collapse



You don't use the right FlashTool version. Search for other version of utility!


----------



## dfgigger (May 25, 2017)

euxeugen said:


> Need rom file for DZ09, touch + sim work at the same time.

Click to collapse



Dear friend!
Of course you know the Golem's collection of firmwares for DZ09:good:, but there is it at 4pda.ru too, with more ROM's... Try its...


----------



## Papiya Nag (May 25, 2017)

Hey guys my DZ09 has been delivered today..... (from amazon.in) but the watch is showing 'no service' after setting a 4G Vodafone SIM card..... After trying a lot.... It still shows 'no service'...God knows why????.....After going to the settings.... I tried to do manual....but it showed 'searching' and then 'failed to search network'... So my dear friends.... If anyone knows the solution to this problem..... Please reply to me as fast as possible!!!!


----------



## Golem_ (May 25, 2017)

Papiya Nag said:


> Hey guys my DZ09 has been delivered today..... (from amazon.in) but the watch is showing 'no service' after setting a 4G Vodafone SIM card..... After trying a lot.... It still shows 'no service'...God knows why????.....After going to the settings.... I tried to do manual....but it showed 'searching' and then 'failed to search network'... So my dear friends.... If anyone knows the solution to this problem..... Please reply to me as fast as possible!!!!

Click to collapse



I'm really sorry my friend, these watches cannot get else than 2G for voice / 2.5G (edge) when about internet


----------



## CriseekPL (May 28, 2017)

I'm keep searching a firmware:


> [VERSION]
> XML_61D_MRC_K93D_COB_W90_B_LZKJ_TN_20170218_V5-252
> [BRANCH]
> 11C UMEOX61D_BT_11C
> ...

Click to collapse



If someone have it, let me know. I really need it.


----------



## creep_bass (May 29, 2017)

my set up to get fully working DZ09 after gettin bricked : DZ09 UMEOX61D_BT_11C SabotHash this firmware , working touch and others, to make SIM card working just need to enter this secret code *#3646633# > network settings > network info > make all ON then put in sim card.

sory for my bad english  hope i help'd


----------



## Overload87 (May 31, 2017)

Ps: Got an big Problem
I have drei.at aÃŸ Provider and of i Set sim card in Watch And search Manual Provider Only orange and a1 i can Take. Of i ist Auto detect IT tryes orange for Inet But didNT work.

Should i install New firmwire? 
And if yes whitch 1 will be Best? 
All other Things with bt notifikation and so Workshop Good Musik aso.

And Like to Command from Watch next track or from List in HÃ¤ndy to heAr. Dont wanna hear Musik from Watch ....


Thanks for your help


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## alchemist96 (May 31, 2017)

valimaties said:


> You don't use the right FlashTool version. Search for other version of utility!

Click to collapse



OK I try find other version FlashTool.
BTW Is possible damage DZ09 with FT? My smartwatch is dead and can't charge battery. I'm waiting for usb tester, so I don't know is battery charged (battery is cold). 
USB cable and charger is OK - my smartphone like it .

Al.


----------



## meghgoswami (Jun 2, 2017)

Bannigoud said:


> I got DZ09 yesterday. When I insert sim in slot it's showing  invalid sim and if I insert 2g sim it's showing emergency...
> Pls.. if anyone u can tel me solution

Click to collapse



Dude, you could flash roms and see which one is working...
Or maybe you have invalid IMEI no.
You can google it and check
Let me know if you need help or it didn't work out


----------



## OptiGig (Jun 2, 2017)

Hi guys, I need your help. I bought a clone of a clone of a clone of Dz09. Today I found all the info about the chipset and os.

mtk soft: 0x1303
ver: 0x74
usrld:0
os: mtk60d
model: xml_61d_mrc_k93d_w90_b_tn_20161129_v4.02
branch: 11c
umeox61d_bt_11c
max ram: 665600
touchscreen: 1
cap: 0x40010
fae: liujun 
bild date:29/11/2016
chip bb: mt6261

The question is: is there any possibilities to install a doc/pdf reader? I read different and opposite answers. I tried .vxp files but nothing worked. Help me because it's very very important for me!!! Thank you guys in advance...


----------



## ac_angelus (Jun 2, 2017)

*Troubleshotting: Bluetooth headset*

Hello Guys! My smartwatch dz09 does not find bluetooth headsets to pair with. Is there a firmware that allows me to be able to connect my bluetooth phone to dz09?


----------



## Golem_ (Jun 3, 2017)

ac_angelus said:


> Hello Guys! My smartwatch dz09 does not find bluetooth headsets to pair with. Is there a firmware that allows me to be able to connect my bluetooth phone to dz09?

Click to collapse



most likely is about a hardware problem


----------



## |martin.zero| (Jun 3, 2017)

*HELP*

All hi, I already long looked for a smart watch of DZ09 with the MT6260A processor but couldn't find((  who can throw off the reference to goods DZ09 (mt6260A) on AliExpress or GearBest?? help me, please


----------



## OptiGig (Jun 4, 2017)

So anybody can help me? Is not possible to install apps (.vxp) on a dz09 with MT6261DA ?


----------



## Golem_ (Jun 4, 2017)

OptiGig said:


> So anybody can help me? Is not possible to install apps (.vxp) on a dz09 with MT6261DA ?

Click to collapse



6261D has no capabilities to run vxp


----------



## OptiGig (Jun 4, 2017)

Thanx for your reply...I'll try to find an alternative solution for my.doc and .txt


----------



## alchemist96 (Jun 5, 2017)

valimaties said:


> You don't use the right FlashTool version. Search for other version of utility!

Click to collapse



OK I try version 15.1516.00 against 15.1320.01.00 and I've got new error:



> S_FT_DA_NO_RESPONSE (4001)
> DA didn't send response data to FlashTool!
> If this is secure-usb end-user download, please check DA is build correctly.

Click to collapse



I try use several *MTK_AllInOne_DA.bin* but error still this same.

I found some other info about my smartwatch:



> [VERSION] K91D-DZ09-IPS9304BOE-DC3A01-WB-V03.92-20161124
> [BRANCH]: 11C
> UME0X61D_BT_11C
> BUILD: BUILD_NO
> [MRE VERISON] 3100

Click to collapse



OK I changed USB cable and FlashTool found my SW.
I try  to back alive!

Al


----------



## Xtciaan (Jun 7, 2017)

Uhm... I am still hitting a wall.... does anyone hve the firmware:
UMEOX61D_BT_11C_PCB01_gprs_MT6261_S00.K91D-DZ09-HSDIPS-3A01-ZH-V01_17-20161009.bin?

I am hitting a wall everywhere i go... 4pda has it.. but i cannot register... my knowledge of russian on that captcha is non existant... is there a russian here that can download it? :?


----------



## Golem_ (Jun 7, 2017)

Xtciaan said:


> Uhm... I am still hitting a wall.... does anyone hve the firmware:
> UMEOX61D_BT_11C_PCB01_gprs_MT6261_S00.K91D-DZ09-HSDIPS-3A01-ZH-V01_17-20161009.bin?
> 
> I am hitting a wall everywhere i go... 4pda has it.. but i cannot register... my knowledge of russian on that captcha is non existant... is there a russian here that can download it? :?

Click to collapse



I'm not russian but I have account on 4pda - give me the link and I will get it for you


----------



## dfgigger (Jun 8, 2017)

Xtciaan said:


> Uhm... I am still hitting a wall.... does anyone hve the firmware:
> UMEOX61D_BT_11C_PCB01_gprs_MT6261_S00.K91D-DZ09-HSDIPS-3A01-ZH-V01_17-20161009.bin?
> ... is there a russian here that can download it? :?

Click to collapse


View attachment dfgigger_+MT6261D.rar


----------



## Xtciaan (Jun 8, 2017)

dfgigger said:


> View attachment 4174554

Click to collapse



thank you mr dfgigger!!!  Only one of your attachments worked.. the 1st one.. the 2nd and 3rd shows not found error.

sadly i still get the jibberish screen at bottom op watch tho... ai ai ai I dont know what to do anymore...
but i clearly remember that date of firmware....

i see a lot of those firmware not on our local gdrive list?
what do we have to do to convince someone for their time to download all 4dpa and to share it in 1 folder?


---------- Post added at 12:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:43 AM ----------




Golem_ said:


> I'm not russian but I have account on 4pda - give me the link and I will get it for you

Click to collapse



thanx Golem.. digger got it... maybe someone can get ALL of them and update the gdrive collection?


----------



## Akimixu (Jun 8, 2017)

Hello everyone!

So I've got a DZ09 -the one that has the button like the Samsung Gear 2- that comes from MyMobile. I noticed it was different from the others (some things didn't work), so I decided to change it's ROM.
I downloaded Flashtool 5.1516.00 and an official system to install (scatter file if i'm not wrong) but it tells me the following error (It also appears on RAM test):

S_DL_MAUI_FLASH_ID_NOT_MATCHED_WITH_TARGET ( 5095 )

[MAUI/MOLY][SingleMemory] The flash ID of MAUI/MOLY bin is not match to target phone's flas!
         Please  check MAUI/MOLY load is build correctly and fit this target.

Besides, some codes on my watch doesn't work. What can I do?

Posdata: [VERSION]
NX9_61D_240_V1_8_QW_DZ09_MYM_32_T3_L3_C4_G4_E1_TN_161125


----------



## dfgigger (Jun 8, 2017)

Xtciaan said:


> sadly i still get the jibberish screen at bottom op watch tho... ai ai ai I dont know what to do anymore...

Click to collapse



Can you make a photo with your screen's trouble and upload here?
​


Akimixu said:


> I downloaded Flashtool 5.1516.00 and an official system to install (scatter file if i'm not wrong) but it tells me the following error (It also appears on RAM test):
> 
> S_DL_MAUI_FLASH_ID_NOT_MATCHED_WITH_TARGET ( 5095 )
> 
> Besides, some codes on my watch doesn't work. What can I do?

Click to collapse



You need to download 3 versions firmware of this watch: MT6260A, MT6261A, MT6261DA
At one of them you find right scatter...


----------



## Xtciaan (Jun 8, 2017)

here is the jibberish.. 90% of all the roms give this..


----------



## Akimixu (Jun 8, 2017)

dfgigger said:


> MT6260A, MT6261A, MT6261DA
> At one of them you find right scatter...

Click to collapse



Thank you! 
The MT6261DA (3rd) worked.
Besides, do you have any custom ROMs for those two?

OMFG REALLY THANK YOU *Clicks Thanks button*


----------



## dfgigger (Jun 8, 2017)

Akimixu said:


> [VERSION]
> NX9_61D_240_V1_8_QW_DZ09_MYM_32_T3_L3_C4_G4_E1_TN_161125

Click to collapse



Can you upload your dump to here or give a link to google drive?


Akimixu said:


> The MT6261A (2nd) and MT6261DA (3rd) both worked.

Click to collapse



What are its names? (-XDA DZ09 2 firmware from darenhawk and -XDA DZ09 mtk6261 from AerogamingHD)


Xtciaan said:


> here is the jibberish.. 90% of all the roms give this..

Click to collapse



Maybe it is therefore that all firmwares that you tried don't have "*COB*", "*ZX*" or "*QW*" at its names...
For example:
UMEOX61D_BT_11C_PCB01_gprs_MT6261_S00.K93D-*COB*-DZ09-TN7789CPT-CST026-YL3A01-SY-V03_01-NO-20161119.bin
MTK61D_BTDIALER_11C_PCB01_GPRS_MT6261_S00.NX9_61D_240_XMZN_EU_MF_*ZX*_20160907.bin
GPLUS61A_11C_NX9_PCB01_gprs_MT6261_S00.NX9_61D_240_V2_1_*QW*_32_T3_L3_C4_G4_D_IPS_160229.bin


Akimixu said:


> Just learned to read. The 64mb must be better, right?

Click to collapse



I don't have MT6261A 32/64, only MT6261DA 32/32 and MT6260A 64/128...


----------



## Akimixu (Jun 8, 2017)

dfgigger said:


> I don't have MT6261A 32/64, only MT6261DA 32/32 and MT6260A 64/128...

Click to collapse



SORRY! I just didn't explain well...
The only working are the 32mb ones.
I Installed some, and I had the same problem on all of them: Failed to connect.
I'm from Colombia, using an activated ETB card, that uses the Tigo network. I tried my Movistar SIM, and it didn't work, either.



dfgigger said:


> What are its names? (-XDA DZ09 2 firmware from darenhawk and -XDA DZ09 mtk6261 from AerogamingHD)

Click to collapse



-XDA DZ09 32M nishadj -> Not sure if network works
-ROM_SILVER_DZ09_6261 psiphi -> "Invalid SIM"



dfgigger said:


> Can you upload your dump to here or give a link to google drive?

Click to collapse



Dump? What do u men? I am new to this xd.
I made a backup of the system following the steps of gollum_ :v on his tutorial (https://forum.xda-developers.com/sm.../readback-extractor-mtk6260-firmware-t3289272) using nishadj's file.
Do you need any file from there?
Maybe I can upload the tomorrow 5:50AM (Bogotá time) or at 4:20PM.


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## dfgigger (Jun 8, 2017)

Akimixu said:


> Dump ... backup of the system...
> Maybe I can upload the tomorrow 5:50AM (Bogotá time) or at 4:20PM.

Click to collapse



Super!





Akimixu said:


> -ROM_SILVER_DZ09_6261 psiphi -> "Invalid SIM"

Click to collapse



Do you check IMEI?
	
	



```
*#06#
```
if it doesn't matter, that is the trouble, because without IMEI SIM doesn't work...
​


----------



## Xtciaan (Jun 8, 2017)

Oh yeah... btw i got the mtk6261D not A or DA... will that help dfgigger? Any ideas where else to look?


----------



## Akimixu (Jun 8, 2017)

dfgigger said:


> Super!Do you check IMEI?
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Welp, I DO have an IMEI, but it is different from the original one (that i have too)

IMEIs:

New: 358688000000152

Old: 355600070177223




Besides, here is the dump :v


----------



## Akimixu (Jun 8, 2017)

Just changed the IMEI and it's working!
But... there is no way to install new apps to the 6261DA right?
I've tried to install native WhatsApp and it opens a page in the Browser.

EDIT: Flash Tool Always give me the following error:
(attachement

I have:
 -MTSK USB Port (COM 4)
Besides, when I connect my DZ09 (turned on) to my computer, it says only "Massive Storage"


----------



## 4 Door Skyline (Jun 9, 2017)

When I type *#00000000# I get back:
MTK soft ver: 0x1308
MTK HW Ver:Unknown
Ver:0x74
Usrld:0
Os:MTK52D
OsVern:
Model:C1
Company:F001
Width:0,Height:0
MaxRam:716800
Kbd:0
Touchscreen:1
Cap:0x40010
FAE: DongMing

Can somebody tell me which version of MTK my smartwatch has?

Thanks


----------



## codycat4 (Jun 10, 2017)

*Found firmware for inverted*



ineedhelpno.w said:


> Guys!! I finally found a backup that works almost flawlles but I still need your help.
> Its the first rom that makes my touchscreen work but the only problem its that the colors are inverted.https://forum.xda-developers.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4071008&d=1489267233
> Please someone modify this software so its perfect for me , I just need the colors to be right, they are inverted.

Click to collapse




You might try this rom as i had the same issue with the file you tried, watch was inverted.
Everything working as should now .

https://forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/dz09-smartwatch-t3164709/page205


----------



## dfgigger (Jun 10, 2017)

Akimixu said:


> EDIT: Flash Tool Always give me the following error: (1011)

Click to collapse



You need to do this:​


----------



## acil33 (Jun 11, 2017)

*Help Me*

I flashed a firmware to my smartwatch. But it didn't work. Only the weak white (~grey) light on background. So i try flash the other firmwares but i can't do it now. The USB connection is keeping restart itself continious. (Connected-unconnected, Connected-unconnected, Connected-unconnected, .......) So the flash tool can't catch com4 connection. I put video about the problem. How can i fix this problem??? Please help me :crying:   (Sorry for my bad english)

Video: (Not allow give a link so =>>>> * <=> . )
vimple*co/1043c52f74b549f8a24f2ffadc24cac9
or
dosya*co/fyedfatu1nbk/20170611_160806*mp4*html


----------



## dfgigger (Jun 12, 2017)

acil33 said:


> The USB connection is keeping restart itself continious. (Connected-unconnected, Connected-unconnected, Connected-unconnected, .......) So the flash tool can't catch com4 connection. I put video about the problem. How can i fix this problem??? Please help me :crying:

Click to collapse



Select point "USB Download/Readback" at menu "Options", then select new firmware at Flashtool, turn on the "Download" button, connect your tirned off watch...


----------



## acil33 (Jun 12, 2017)

dfgigger said:


> Select point "USB Download/Readback" at menu "Options", then select new firmware at Flashtool, turn on the "Download" button, connect your tirned off watch...

Click to collapse



I know all this. But the watch keep restarting when i connect to PC. (Also the watch open itself. But the watch must be off.) So i can't flash it. :crying: I tried to connect without battery. But it didn't recognised.


----------



## Golem_ (Jun 12, 2017)

acil33 said:


> I know all this. But the watch keep restarting when i connect to PC. (Also the watch open itself. But the watch must be off.) So i can't flash it. :crying: I tried to connect without battery. But it didn't recognised.

Click to collapse



maybe the cable is faulty - check with other cable - never heard a problem like yours


----------



## 4 Door Skyline (Jun 12, 2017)

Anyone?


----------



## Golem_ (Jun 12, 2017)

4 Door Skyline said:


> Anyone?

Click to collapse



version 1308 indicates a 6260A with 128Mb in flash but unfortunately nowadays for mtk watches those infos are mostly gibberish
better do a readback backup and then you'll know for sure what you have


----------



## acil33 (Jun 12, 2017)

Golem_ said:


> maybe the cable is faulty - check with other cable - never heard a problem like yours

Click to collapse



I tried another cables. No change. The last firmware made this problem. I tried a lot of firmwares so i cant remember it.


----------



## Golem_ (Jun 12, 2017)

acil33 said:


> I tried another cables. No change. The last firmware made this problem. I tried a lot of firmwares so i cant remember it.

Click to collapse



a firmware cannot get to this issue - the USB modem is full independent of any piece of software, is like BIOS for computer


----------



## acil33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Golem_ said:


> a firmware cannot get to this issue - the USB modem is full independent of any piece of software, is like BIOS for computer

Click to collapse



I think you are right. The connection problem not solved. But i successed to catch com4 connection and i flashed a rom. I can open the smartwatch now. (no display error is solved.) But the new problem is touchscreen. It is not work. Which rom can i use for it?  (DZ09 mtk6261)


----------



## Golem_ (Jun 13, 2017)

acil33 said:


> I think you are right. The connection problem not solved. But i successed to catch com4 connection and i flashed a rom. I can open the smartwatch now. (no display error is solved.) But the new problem is touchscreen. It is not work. Which rom can i use for it?  (DZ09 mtk6261)

Click to collapse



I'm really sorry, cannot point a specific firmware - only way is to check one by one


----------



## acil33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Golem_ said:


> I'm really sorry, cannot point a specific firmware - only way is to check one by one

Click to collapse



I will try one by one. Thank you for all.


----------



## jackmeat (Jun 14, 2017)

hello all. lots of reading for me since i got my dz09 yesterday. i immediately came here with questions, but read up so i didn't come in totally blind. I found great luck with help in this forum for the same sim card i am asking about from my phone, but now trying to use it in my DZ09. It is a sprint simglw206R which is used by freedompop. quite the perfect solution for a sim in the watch, FREE. anyway, all i get is "the sim card is locked" every few minutes. and it says no service. Any ideas. I tried someones suggestion from page 218 about a code and then network settings-network info, and all options ON before sim insertion, but that didn't work. anyone have any ideas (by the looks of it, Golem is my best bet) Thanx guys. I haven't flashed anything yet, but it seems fairly straightforward if I need to.  right now my software version is 0x1303 and os is MTK60D if that helps. build date says 2/27/17


----------



## Golem_ (Jun 14, 2017)

jackmeat said:


> hello all. lots of reading for me since i got my dz09 yesterday. i immediately came here with questions, but read up so i didn't come in totally blind. I found great luck with help in this forum for the same sim card i am asking about from my phone, but now trying to use it in my DZ09. It is a sprint simglw206R which is used by freedompop. quite the perfect solution for a sim in the watch, FREE. anyway, all i get is "the sim card is locked" every few minutes. and it says no service. Any ideas. I tried someones suggestion from page 218 about a code and then network settings-network info, and all options ON before sim insertion, but that didn't work. anyone have any ideas (by the looks of it, Golem is my best bet) Thanx guys. I haven't flashed anything yet, but it seems fairly straightforward if I need to.  right now my software version is 0x1303 and os is MTK60D if that helps. build date says 2/27/17

Click to collapse



firstly thing you have to know is that mtk6260 / mtk6261 watch is able to connect ONLY  in 2G gsm for voice and EDGE for internet, my guess is that  freedompop works exclusively on 3G for voice and 3G+/4G LTE for internet


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## jackmeat (Jun 14, 2017)

*what i was afraid of*



Golem_ said:


> firstly thing you have to know is that mtk6260 / mtk6261 watch is able to connect ONLY  in 2G gsm for voice and EDGE for internet, my guess is that  freedompop works exclusively on 3G for voice and 3G+/4G LTE for internet

Click to collapse



Thanx for your reply. I believe you are correct, and with that information, I have to figure out if I want to keep this watch or attempt to return it (to who knows where in china). The hole point was I have a freedompop account and sim just sitting around, valid and working, and this would've been something to do with it that I could use. Guess I should do some more research first and make sure a different watch works with 3/4g like you described.


----------



## awan136 (Jun 20, 2017)

*dz09*

im flashing my dz09 and error . meta error: comunnication troungh either RS232 or IPC error please help


----------



## Golem_ (Jun 20, 2017)

awan136 said:


> im flashing my dz09 and error . meta error: comunnication troungh either RS232 or IPC error please help

Click to collapse



https://forum.xda-developers.com/sm.../readback-extractor-mtk6260-firmware-t3289272


----------



## nandha84 (Jun 20, 2017)

hi, i m nandha  from India, i buy a smart watch from flip kart, while typing *#00000000# i got the below details..
SSC info
MTK Soft ver:0x1303
MTK HW Ver: unknown
Ver:0x6f
UsrId:5236442
Os:MTK60D
Os vern:
model:ZMAEE_PRO
company:ZA34
MaxRam:614400
Kbd:1
please tell me is this fake watch or original.. please reply how to find out original


----------



## nandha84 (Jun 20, 2017)

*please share your original firmware , my watch got touch complaint after firmware upd*



reesk92 said:


> hello and hope you all had a merry christmas
> 
> i got one of theese watches too for christmas and id like to have a tinker with it
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## awan136 (Jun 21, 2017)

*dz09*

error S_FT_DA_NO_RESPENSE(4001) please help


 and thank you


----------



## Golem_ (Jun 21, 2017)

awan136 said:


> error S_FT_DA_NO_RESPENSE(4001) please help
> 
> 
> and thank you

Click to collapse



https://forum.xda-developers.com/sm.../readback-extractor-mtk6260-firmware-t3289272


----------



## FiRE GoKHaN (Jun 25, 2017)

*Not Detecting!!!*

My PC is not detecting DZ09...
The Flash Tool is stuck at 0% (Waiting)...

Help ME!!

---------- Post added at 09:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 AM ----------

My PC is not detecting DZ09...
The Flash Tool is stuck at 0% (Waiting)...

Help ME!


----------



## Golem_ (Jun 25, 2017)

FiRE GoKHaN said:


> My PC is not detecting DZ09...
> The Flash Tool is stuck at 0% (Waiting)...
> 
> Help ME!!
> ...

Click to collapse



drivers or cable issues


----------



## agnivsinha (Jun 26, 2017)

when i first connected my dz09 watch with my phone then i was able to make calls through bluetooth but i after that when i disconnected the bluetooth and when again make bluetooth connection with the watch then i am unable to make call. please solve this issue﻿
Reply


----------



## Golem_ (Jun 26, 2017)

agnivsinha said:


> when i first connected my dz09 watch with my phone then i was able to make calls through bluetooth but i after that when i disconnected the bluetooth and when again make bluetooth connection with the watch then i am unable to make call. please solve this issue﻿
> Reply

Click to collapse



reboot your phone, uninstall phone application used in order to make connection with the phone, install it back  - most probably the watch is working


----------



## ibdilbert (Jun 28, 2017)

Anyone have a firmware for the newer version?   I flashed mine trying to fix a sim issue and no longer have touch screen access.  


[VERSION] K93D-COB-DZ09-IPS7789BOE-JWS-DC3A01-J-WB-V06.325-20170317

[BRANCH]: 11C UMEOX61D_BT_11C

BUILD: BUILD_NO

[BUILD TIME] 2017/03/17 14:37

[MRE VERSION] 3100 HAL_VERNO:


----------



## dfgigger (Jul 3, 2017)

ibdilbert said:


> Anyone have a firmware for the newer version?   I flashed mine trying to fix a sim issue and no longer have touch screen access.
> [VERSION] K93D-COB-DZ09-IPS7789BOE-JWS-DC3A01-J-WB-V06.325-20170317

Click to collapse



There are many different versions of firmwares at 4pda, try its...


----------



## Aadel1999 (Jul 6, 2017)

hello i have explored the forum and i went in same situation as one of the other users as i flashed a new firmware in hurry i forgot to backup and soon as it updated it had inverted colour screen and no touch response the firmware was something like GT08 i dont know what happened so went for other firmware one by one as many of them worked but none of them gave me access to the touch screen can i plzz get some advise or solution so that my watch work again as usual and also if you can provide a suitable APLUS firmware for my device
ill give the information about my device down below
company: ikon
model: ik-w80
processor MTK 6261
RAM & ROM: 32mb & 32mb
no camera
Thank you


----------



## ats1080 (Jul 6, 2017)

ibdilbert said:


> Anyone have a firmware for the newer version?   I flashed mine trying to fix a sim issue and no longer have touch screen access.
> 
> 
> [VERSION] K93D-COB-DZ09-IPS7789BOE-JWS-DC3A01-J-WB-V06.325-20170317
> ...

Click to collapse



I have the same watch.  I haven't found a firmware that works yet, have you?  Mine is from February


----------



## karavicdanli (Jul 7, 2017)

ibdilbert said:


> Anyone have a firmware for the newer version?   I flashed mine trying to fix a sim issue and no longer have touch screen access.
> 
> 
> [VERSION] K93D-COB-DZ09-IPS7789BOE-JWS-DC3A01-J-WB-V06.325-20170317
> ...

Click to collapse



this 1 is youre firmware..
flash en have fun.
have same watch. en all works..
DTK60D orginal firmware
DZ09 UMEOX61D_BT_11C SabotHash
OR
this 1 modded..  GT08
GT08_UMEOX61D_BT_11C

for flashtool + MTK_AllInOne_DA.bin,,,,  us this FlashTool_v5.1420.00__naaz_telecom  to find this ,search google. or in this forum.
other versions  flashtools not work for youre watch.


----------



## TheXenocide (Jul 15, 2017)

ibdilbert said:


> Anyone have a firmware for the newer version?   I flashed mine trying to fix a sim issue and no longer have touch screen access.
> 
> 
> [VERSION] K93D-COB-DZ09-IPS7789BOE-JWS-DC3A01-J-WB-V06.325-20170317
> ...

Click to collapse



Soooo I'm also looking for this firmware, accidentally messed things up with memory test before backing up (was still trying to figure out what type of device I actually had) and now I can't find a ROM where the touch screen actually works. This is the exact output from my version/branch/build time as well. Any chance you figured this out? The 4pda link someone shared responding to this now has a 404 for the download.

I'm not too married to this specific device though, since they're so cheap. Does anyone have a recommendation for a specific watch which I might be able to also root/sideload apks on/etc? I used to have one and now I can't figure out for the life of me which is which (soooooo many clones now).

Thanks kindly,
-Xeno


----------



## mhd 12 (Jul 15, 2017)

well  these days i got  one dz09 i thought  that i could  change wallpaper and install games  , but the firmware  wasn't good and  the game store wasn't working  every time i enter it says that i should install the game shop  , i go to install it but it freezes  , so i've tried to change the firmware  , and i tryed every single one in golem's  collection  , but i always get not working screen or not working camera  , or a firmware without game store  , i think it's mtk61d  dz09 32mb is there any firmware that can help me get what i want ?


----------



## mhd 12 (Jul 16, 2017)

sak500 said:


> try this... this is only one which worked on my POS watch... Out of 30 plus.. Most of them turn on and touch works but bottom 1/4 of the screen is corrupted image. some are without touch, some upside down but this is the only one which worked. I've tried copying config file from this to other or swapping other files but doesn't work.. If some dev can use this to make a modded one will appreciate .

Click to collapse



i have the same prob as u  ....  can  u update ur original   rom plz  ?


----------



## Overload87 (Jul 16, 2017)

Edit:

I would like to flash another rom.
Couse i have problem with musikplayer. Dont like to hear the sound from my watch if it is connected by blootooth. Had on phone my earset plugged in but the musik came out of the watch ..... !
If it could be fixed without new rom ... would be better!

Other things going fine. UMTS i will tryout in few days, then i get a new sim card. Hope this Musik Problem could easy get fixed. 
Thanks
Could anyone help me a bit with this?

Ps: have original rom from the watch now. I will do backup before trying new Rom.
If someone like to have original rom send me an message... !
I will add later my typ of smartwatch and chipset


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## samdubai (Jul 17, 2017)

*Firmware for Ikon W80*

Dear friends. I need help.
I have messed up with my watch big time. 
I don't have firmware backup. I tried various firmwares from the thread. 
But they don't work. My touch screen is inactive in all of them.
I have attached the memory report. It has MTK6261 chipset. May be its a clone of DZ09.
Please let me know if you have any firmware for this.
Thanks for help in advance.


----------



## dfgigger (Jul 18, 2017)

samdubai said:


> I don't have firmware backup. I tried various firmwares from the thread.
> But they don't work. My touch screen is inactive in all of them.

Click to collapse



Dear, can you tell me what firmwares did you try and where did you download its?
I repeat that at 4pda.ru there are more than 110 different firmwares. You need only make registration to download its.


----------



## Braber01 (Jul 19, 2017)

*having trouble with the dz09*

I won this watch on top hatter, I was told it was both compatible with both android and iphone systems,  here is my build info, 
LD881B_V5.8_COB_RYQ_TQHD_DZ09_3A01_XRM7789_TZ9304_A_V5.7

[BRANCH]
11CW1352MPMTK1D_BTDIALER_11C

BUILD: BUILD_NO
Serial#:SN001234567 
[Build time] 2017/03/29

[MRE VERSION]
265239833

[HAL_VERNO]:


Build: Build_NO 
SERIAL#:
[BUILD TIME]
20107/03/29 17:14

[MRE VERSION]
266940540

I'm also getting that error where I can only make emgerency calls for a bit but it isn't finding my carrier.  Edit: I have an iPhone is it possible to flash watchOS on the dz09

EDIT: Added Serial NO and BB Chip MT6261


----------



## flamin001 (Jul 20, 2017)

*dz09 and it does not have radio nor video player nor*

I just got a new DZ09 and it doesn't have radio nor video player nor recorder and it shows mtk60d can I update the firmware without bricking it or there's nothin I can do and please I need chrome on it and the video player and a  spy recorder


----------



## dfgigger (Jul 21, 2017)

flamin001 said:


> I just got a new DZ09 and it shows mtk60d

Click to collapse



Will show this picture where your watch showes you MT6260... I think you have MT6261DA... What does show you screen "BB Chip" at you watch if you call at service code: *#9966*# or *#66*# or *#661*#?


flamin001 said:


> can I update the firmware without bricking it or there's nothin I can do and please I need chrome on it and the video player and a spy recorder

Click to collapse



Dear, you need android system to install what you want, your choise must be as QW09. It has the same body as DZ09 but different hardware and Android OS...


----------



## flamin001 (Jul 21, 2017)

*dz09 thread*



samdubai said:


> Dear friends. I need help.
> I have messed up with my watch big time.
> I don't have firmware backup. I tried various firmwares from the thread.
> But they don't work. My touch screen is inactive in all of them.
> ...

Click to collapse





dfgigger said:


> Will show this picture where your watch showes you MT6260... I think you have MT6261DA... What does show you screen "BB Chip" at you watch if you call at service code: *#9966*# or *#66*# or *#661*#?
> Dear, you need android system to install what you want, your choise must be as QW09. It has the same body as DZ09 but different hardware and Android OS...

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot  I tried the first code and it shows mtk6261 only *#9966*# how do i install as qw09 thanks in advance

---------- Post added at 03:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 PM ----------




dfgigger said:


> Will show this picture where your watch showes you MT6260... I think you have MT6261DA... What does show you screen "BB Chip" at you watch if you call at service code: *#9966*# or *#66*# or *#661*#?
> Dear, you need android system to install what you want, your choise must be as QW09. It has the same body as DZ09 but different hardware and Android OS...

Click to collapse



Sorry for the inconvenience dfgigger


----------



## Ry024 (Jul 23, 2017)

I just got the dz09 I thought I would be able to use it to control music through my phone while using Bluetooth headphones but it looks like it won't let me do that unless the music is playing through the watches speaker, is there anyway around this?


----------



## dfgigger (Jul 23, 2017)

Ry024 said:


> I just got the dz09 I thought I would be able to use it to control music through my phone while using Bluetooth headphones but it looks like it won't let me do that unless the music is playing through the watches speaker, is there anyway around this?

Click to collapse



When the music is playing from smartphone to watch you need to reconnect your headphones at your smartphone and listen to the music at your headphones from smartphone...


----------



## demileescott (Jul 23, 2017)

*the flash id of MAUI BIN is not match to target phone flash! please check MAUI load*

Good Day!

Currently I'm sitting with a issue of " the flash id of MAUI BIN is not match to target phone flash!
please check MAUI load is build correctly and fits this target. " when using flash tool to update my watches firmware.

Here's the following details I have according to my smartwatch.

*#8375#

Version : XML_61D_MRC_COB_W88_B_RQ_TN_20170308-V5.310
Branch: 11C
UMEOX61D_BT_11C


*#00000000#
SSC Info:


MTK Soft Ver: 0x1303
MTK HW Ver: Unknown
Ver: 0X74
UsrId: 0
OsVern:
Model: XML_61D_MRC_COB
Company: F012
MaxRam: 665600
Kbd: 0
cAP:0X40010
FAE: LIUJUN
Build Date: 20170308
Build Time: 10:47
Os: MTK61D
MRE version: 3100


If anyone can provide me details regarding this exact watch maybe and how i can update the firmware on it and which firmware would be appropriate for it, I'd greatly appreciate it!

Thank You,

Demi.


----------



## Ry024 (Jul 23, 2017)

dfgigger said:


> When the music is playing from smartphone to watch you need to reconnect your headphones at your smartphone and listen to the music at your headphones from smartphone...

Click to collapse



For me when I try that the music will playback to the by headphones, but I lose the ability to control the music from the watch, such as pausing\playing the music with the watch, do you know of any other model smartwatches that will work in the way I want it to?


----------



## wandawatch (Jul 24, 2017)

*I bought my watch from eBay. $24. I got it for $10. Seller didn't know.*

It's a Lemfo DZ09. Lemfo makes smart watches. It was Advertised on eBay as a DZ09. Fake of course. Advertised with original DZ09 specs. I told the seller. He gave me a discount. Noticed they haven't any for sale at the moment. It's a fake. But, does work perfectly with the Fun do App. 








meghgoswami said:


> The original dz09's can but most of the fake ones can't
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:35 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## flamin001 (Jul 24, 2017)

*dz09 issue*

Hey I just got a new dz09 and all codes are working very fine but I still feel it's fake because its browser defaults to baidu I need chrome on it the whatsapp and facebook don't work at all and when I dial *#9966*#  the bb chip shows mtk6261 can it install vxp apps someone help... Can I update the browser and get a video player.


----------



## Braber01 (Jul 25, 2017)

*Bricked Watch*

I apprently bricked my watch, I was trying to fix that no service error but now the touch screen won't work if anybody has any answers please notify me ASAP


----------



## dfgigger (Jul 25, 2017)

Braber01 said:


> I was trying to fix that no service error but now the touch screen won't work

Click to collapse



What did you do (step by step)?


----------



## Braber01 (Jul 25, 2017)

I basiclly downloaded firmware I had a lot of trouble making a backup  so I just ended up flashing the firmwhare I tried one that didn't work so I looked at another one which also didn't work and now I've ran out of options. other than try and find other firmware


----------



## meghgoswami (Jul 30, 2017)

*Zombie GT08s*

Hey peeps, the thing is that rainwater accidentally splashed on my *GT08S *(Ik, its a ripoff, I didn't know about that, the seller said that it was an original GT08), and now the touch and the button on the side are acting kinda weird. I'm able to fidget with it for about 2 seconds, but after that the touch stops working altogether, gets reversed and acts funny,and the button stops working too. And its like somebody else is controlling my watch, as the watch starts opening things on its own, even without me touching it... 
Any help regarding this would be very helpful
Thanks,
Meghraj


----------



## dfgigger (Jul 30, 2017)

meghgoswami said:


> the thing is that rainwater accidentally splashed on my *GT08S *
> 
> Any help regarding this would be very helpful

Click to collapse



Dry the details of the watch with a hairdryer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hms21oK0PF0


----------



## thag12 (Jul 31, 2017)

*dz09
*
I Bought mine three weeks ago for 15€ plus 2€ shipping. 
Until now, i don't know what to say. It's attractive, and that's all  
The pedometer sucks, ( I wanted it just for this ) and i can't use it with Samsung health ( I have an s7edge)
The face's are ugly, Telephoning with it it's kinda lame, the other side, dosen't hear all clearly. 
I will try some other system on the watch, mybe it will be better  
Oh I pair it with mediatek app, i love the notifications of msg's etc, I can see on the watch.  So two things. Hahaha
Overall, for 15€ i couldn't ask more, and for this money I think it's quite an awesome watch.


----------



## Golem_ (Jul 31, 2017)

demileescott said:


> Good Day!
> 
> Currently I'm sitting with a issue of " the flash id of MAUI BIN is not match to target phone flash!
> please check MAUI load is build correctly and fits this target. " when using flash tool to update my watches firmware.
> ...

Click to collapse



https://forum.xda-developers.com/sm.../readback-extractor-mtk6260-firmware-t3289272


----------



## CriseekPL (Aug 2, 2017)

demileescott said:


> Version : XML_61D_MRC_COB_W88_B_RQ_TN_20170308-V5.310
> Branch: 11C
> UMEOX61D_BT_11C

Click to collapse



Plz. upload this firmware and put link to this here. I really need it. Thank you in advance.


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## ShinyKyurem555 (Aug 6, 2017)

Hello everybody, and sorry for my bad English, can somebody tells me what type of firmwares can be successfully flashed on my dz09, plz? Here there are all the informations about my smartwatch (64mbNOR / 128mbRAM):

https://i.imgur.com/NDPci94_d.webp?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=high

https://i.imgur.com/HgTrHtn_d.webp?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=high

https://i.imgur.com/hMFmGzP_d.webp?maxwidth=640&shape=thumb&fidelity=high


----------



## miramanee (Aug 6, 2017)

*looking for correct firmware*

Hi folks!  

I have received the following data from my watch:

---
[VERSION]
NX9_V2_1_LQ_TDW_GERMAN_64_T1_L3_C4_G4_F_170107
[BRANCH]
11CW1352MP
GPLUS61A_11C_NX9
BUILD: BUILD_NO
SERIAL #:
[BUILD TIME]
2017/01/17 16:00
[MRE VERSION] 3100
HAL_VERNO:
---

What is it exactly for a model and which firmware is valid? I have found countless versions and now I'm confused . Above mentioned firmware is faulty, therefore I need an alternative or corrected (older or newer). It is also a BIN file (size 8192) possible, because I can it easily program with my CH341A prommer. The chip in the watch is an 8-pin 25LQ64CV.

Thanx for your help!  :fingers-crossed:


----------



## pasromano (Aug 7, 2017)

Hi all, hi golem !  I ve a problem with my "GZDL" DZ09. When i power off it, on restart it always boot with bluetooth enabled and it loses some settings (ie backlight on seconds). Its very boring!!!  How can i solve it??

Below, the report of *#8375#

is this a clone? witch CPU i have???

NB: *#00000000# works, but i can't run vxp files!! (vxp is a file type unrecognized)
I haven't FM Radio , can i get it with a firmware??

[VERSION] K98D-COB-DZ09-IPS7789BOE-YDT-DC3A01-WB-V06.391-20170611
[BRANCH]: 11C
UMEOX61D_BT_11C
BUILD: BUILD_NO 
SERIAL#:
[BUILD TIME] 2017/06/11 13:23
[MRE VERSION] 3100
HAL_VERNO:


----------



## cstephenley (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi! I know it's an old post but i wanted to know if you has figure out the zmaee folder and replace these application pkg download on app store...? I wanted to know if we can great custom app and replace the orginal as you said early...for example convert vxp to pkg...i download a game from zmaee store but not install it so that i can get the file...its stored in sdcard/zmaee/temp in format of pkg...i open the pkg file with 7zip on pc and these folder you mention earlier example 000002f is the game ID folder...as long i know their is 3 icon with different size  in format .zbmp ...sory for bad english hope u understand...i have 2 idea how to install app via zmaee store but needs help


----------



## JeopardyMe (Aug 10, 2017)

*No "set as" option in file manager*

Hello, I am just wondering if there is a way to enable it cause I want to change my bootanimation. Currently, I only have 2 options which are "send" and "info". Thanks


----------



## shiverz07 (Aug 13, 2017)

I just bought one of these. Fairly certain its a clone. All I need is for full WhatsApp notifications to be sent to the phone. 

I've been searching here and all over the net but I've not been able to find anything besides BT Notifications which only send the name of the contact and the time of notification. Any advice? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## cstephenley (Aug 13, 2017)

shiverz07 said:


> I just bought one of these. Fairly certain its a clone. All I need is for full WhatsApp notifications to be sent to the phone.
> 
> I've been searching here and all over the net but I've not been able to find anything besides BT Notifications which only send the name of the contact and the time of notification. Any advice?

Click to collapse



Try to use mediatek smart device apk on your phone instead bt notification...


----------



## TheBlackYellow (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi! I will get straight to the point: Is there any software(either for Linux or Windows)  or a Linux terminal command that could allow me to opent the source code of my dz09 and edit it? I've been searching on Google for this and I've found some related questions on XDA to my my problem but none of them good enought. Also I have one of those DZ09 with "weird settings" meaning: no network settings, old firmware, facebook and whatsapp don't work since no internet. Thank you in advance!


----------



## StonebridgeGr (Aug 14, 2017)

Hey I have the smartwatch dz09.. when I connecting it with my phone Huawei p9 lite I want to listen music only through the phone . I mean when I play music then the sound hears from the smartwatch and not from the phone . I have a bt notifier application installed on my phone . Any solution? 

Please quote so I can see your answer


----------



## pasromano (Aug 15, 2017)

cstephenley said:


> Hi! I know it's an old post but i wanted to know if you has figure out the zmaee folder and replace these application pkg download on app store...? I wanted to know if we can great custom app and replace the orginal as you said early...for example convert vxp to pkg...i download a game from zmaee store but not install it so that i can get the file...its stored in sdcard/zmaee/temp in format of pkg...i open the pkg file with 7zip on pc and these folder you mention earlier example 000002f is the game ID folder...as long i know their is 3 icon with different size  in format .zbmp ...sory for bad english hope u understand...i have 2 idea how to install app via zmaee store but needs help

Click to collapse



Hi, i copied the "zmaee" folder posted on the internet on my SD card (there was an empty folder zmaee) . But, in the menu i don't find any new icon. And , if i use #*00000000#, it says that i need a valid sim card. So, to start applications, i need a sim card in the dz09???


----------



## cstephenley (Aug 15, 2017)

pasromano said:


> Hi, i copied the "zmaee" folder posted on the internet on my SD card (there was an empty folder zmaee) . But, in the menu i don't find any new icon. And , if i use #*00000000#, it says that i need a valid sim card. So, to start applications, i need a sim card in the dz09???

Click to collapse



Hello! Try a 2g sim ... Without sim it doesn't work

---------- Post added at 09:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:47 AM ----------




cstephenley said:


> Hello! Try a 2g sim ... Without sim it doesn't work

Click to collapse



Try this one


----------



## pasromano (Aug 15, 2017)

cstephenley said:


> Hello! Try a 2g sim ... Without sim it doesn't work
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:51 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:47 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Ok tnks


----------



## Maxco10 (Aug 17, 2017)

Hello, 
What is the app to sync my smartwatch k98d with Android 6?
I Need of thw apk or name's app because on my Watch It has not It.


----------



## JeopardyMe (Aug 22, 2017)

StonebridgeGr said:


> Hey I have the smartwatch dz09.. when I connecting it with my phone Huawei p9 lite I want to listen music only through the phone . I mean when I play music then the sound hears from the smartwatch and not from the phone . I have a bt notifier application installed on my phone . Any solution?
> 
> Please quote so I can see your answer

Click to collapse



Go to Bluetooth Settings then click on the gear icon next to your paired watch name. Then turn off media audio.


----------



## jago25_98 (Aug 29, 2017)

I bought a DZ09 for the camera. It's actually 0.2MP not 2MP and the quality is terrible. Is there another smartwatch out there with a decent camera that can photo documents? 
I paid only $5 and it's pretty useful for receiving security codes by SMS so at least it's good for something.


----------



## hun_gery (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi Girls and Guys,
I am very new in this smartwatch thing, so noob here.
I bought a fake DZ09 with 4mb rom/ram.
I've made a readback with FlashTool, extracted with RBextractor, but I have no ide how is possible to put the PacMan watchface  to the rom.
So I put everything into my Gdrive, here is the link :
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B3Z6faN2IwI4b0dsQk55U1RMZDg
I hope someone can do that miracle what I can't.


----------



## tampamacster (Sep 9, 2017)

If this has been addressed earlier please advise with a link:

I have a working rom (the 4pda alexxalex rom solved all of my problems and brought me back to square one) for the DZ09 6261 and would like to edit it and change the watch face pictures.  MTK Resource editor v1.3 doesn't seem to do jack and when I use a .jar that was linked to extract the File_1_mtk and File_2_mtk I find a bunch of .a and .b files.  At this point you already know I am more novice and than novice.  I can't find any information on these files.  I am just looking for a nudge in the right direction.  Changing the pics inside the file seems like a no-brainer and I seem to have less brain than that.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## dbryant3476 (Sep 10, 2017)

*Problem backing up firmware*

I have what's supposed to be a DZ09 smartwatch. When I try and do anything I'm getting the error FLASHTOOL ERROR : S DL MAUI FLASH ID NOT MATCHED WITH TARGET (5095)
(MAUI) SingleMemory the flash id of MAUI BIN is not match to target phone flash!
please check MAUI load is build correctly and fits this target.

My watch info is:

[VERSION]
TA03S_61D_W90_B_Zhanghao_RQ_TN_V1_20170810
[BRANCH]
11CW1352MP
GPLUS61A_11C_NX9
[BUILD TIME]
2017/08/10 17:09
[MRE VERSION] 3100

Apparently I need the correct scatter file for this to backup my firmware. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Golem_ (Sep 10, 2017)

dbryant3476 said:


> I have what's supposed to be a DZ09 smartwatch. When I try and do anything I'm getting the error FLASHTOOL ERROR : S DL MAUI FLASH ID NOT MATCHED WITH TARGET (5095)
> (MAUI) SingleMemory the flash id of MAUI BIN is not match to target phone flash!
> please check MAUI load is build correctly and fits this target.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



https://forum.xda-developers.com/sm.../readback-extractor-mtk6260-firmware-t3289272


----------



## maxmayhem (Sep 12, 2017)

hi. i'm trying to get in touch with Golem.... hi there!
i recently bought two v8 watches, and the firmware trashed on one of them. i'm trying to transfer the ROM dump from one watch to the other, because one of the watch's touchscreen does not wanna work.

so i make a readback dump, but i keep getting the error "binary data not compatible with mtk format". when using readback extractor. i was hoping maybe you could tell me how to "cook" the rom so it can be read?
 i saw in the thread you do these things so......

i'm also attaching the ROM DUMP here, so maybe you could again, "cook" it for me? i've been looking online for a solution to this, for over 1.5 weeks now, and it's getting tiresome.
hope you can help.


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## jcsx (Sep 12, 2017)

cstephenley said:


> Try to use mediatek smart device apk on your phone instead bt notification...

Click to collapse



Tried that and it didnt work. The issue seems to be happening with whatsapp. From fb I can read the messages I am sent.

---------- Post added at 06:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:21 AM ----------




shiverz07 said:


> I just bought one of these. Fairly certain its a clone. All I need is for full WhatsApp notifications to be sent to the phone.
> 
> I've been searching here and all over the net but I've not been able to find anything besides BT Notifications which only send the name of the contact and the time of notification. Any advice?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Have you found any solution?


----------



## Golem_ (Sep 12, 2017)

maxmayhem said:


> hi. i'm trying to get in touch with Golem.... hi there!
> i recently bought two v8 watches, and the firmware trashed on one of them. i'm trying to transfer the ROM dump from one watch to the other, because one of the watch's touchscreen does not wanna work.
> 
> so i make a readback dump, but i keep getting the error "binary data not compatible with mtk format". when using readback extractor. i was hoping maybe you could tell me how to "cook" the rom so it can be read?
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi there - I'm proud to say that my readback extractor rejects anything suspect as being else than a mtk rom dump - I checked yours and yes, the code chunk doesn't look like a mtk firmware. You're doing there something wrong or the watches are using a different OS - in both situations quite sure we'll find a solution. Check these points:
1. make sure that flash tool start to read at 0x00000000
2. as end address try first 0x02000000, if error continue with 0x01800000, if error then 0x01000000, if error go to 0x00800000 if is not working the last one 0x00400000


----------



## liebergott (Sep 13, 2017)

*DZ09 MTK61D text messages*

Hi all,

I have a DZ09 MTK61D,
LD991_V5.8_COB_RYQ_YX_ZX_DZ09_JXD7789_9304_J_3A01_A_V13.2
Branch: 11CW1352MP
MRE-Version: 266971180

Is it possible to read text messages (SMS) on my watch (via bluetooth connection to my phone)?

I can scroll trough my phone book, the calls are pushed from my phone to the watch, all seems to be good,
but if i try to read text messages, i'm always getting the error "please install the BT-Notifier App on external device".
I tried "BTnotifier", "BT Notifier", "RWatch" and other apps. Some of them doesn't found the watch device, 
"BT Notifier" works an found the device, all applications are allowed to push notifies to the watch, but the errormessage "please install the BT-Notifier App...." still exists and
i cannot browse my text messages.

Any ideas what i'm doing wrong?

best regards, 
ronny


----------



## rgr sl (Sep 17, 2017)

hello guys

just a little information.

I need a smartwatch which can open pdf file...

Ok,i saw a video on youtube and it's possible install a pdf app in this device, but there are fake version and i read that with fake version is not possible install pdf app.

So...it's true that fake version has in main menu settings when in true version there is tools?

where I can find a true version of this smartwatch?


----------



## DevilPro (Sep 22, 2017)

*password of watch*

Hi there i forgot password of watch ,i tried several combinations but could'nt open it. If anyone has some tip or trick to open it so plz share model of watch is DZ09


----------



## liebergott (Sep 26, 2017)

DevilPro said:


> Hi there i forgot password of watch ,i tried several combinations but could'nt open it. If anyone has some tip or trick to open it so plz share model of watch is DZ09

Click to collapse



hi - try 1122
greetings


----------



## OmegaRED^ (Sep 30, 2017)

No lies i have fallen in love with these cheap smart watches.
Got myself one recently for a really low price
But seems to be a mtk6261 ?
No option to change the boot logo or wallpaper sadly and you cannot see the internal storage,

Has a "lol" samsung boot logo, 

I did a back up of the rom after flashing a few that all has messed up colors and resolutions i decided to reflash the back up,
the rom is back to stock but the bootlogo is the last rom i flashed


I also tried editing the back up rom with mtk resource editor 1.3 and mtk_6261D_reader-writter but had no luck.

---------- Post added at 03:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:31 AM ----------




liebergott said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a DZ09 MTK61D,
> LD991_V5.8_COB_RYQ_YX_ZX_DZ09_JXD7789_9304_J_3A01_A_V13.2
> ...

Click to collapse




unpair your device, then open the bt notifier app on your phone, afterward pair again, it will ask you to sync on the smartwatch , press OK/YES


----------



## tadik (Oct 1, 2017)

hi, some body have a link to dump with Hebrew support?   or any chance to add Hebrew fonts to firmware?
thank you.


----------



## dbryant3476 (Oct 3, 2017)

Golem_ said:


> https://forum.xda-developers.com/sm.../readback-extractor-mtk6260-firmware-t3289272

Click to collapse



I had success doing a read back and I used the 2.4 version of the extractor. I cannot find the watch faces in the rebuilt firmware files. Only the boot animation and wallpaper. Have I done something wrong or is my scatter file wrong?


----------



## Golem_ (Oct 4, 2017)

dbryant3476 said:


> I had success doing a read back and I used the 2.4 version of the extractor. I cannot find the watch faces in the rebuilt firmware files. Only the boot animation and wallpaper. Have I done something wrong or is my scatter file wrong?

Click to collapse



what's the size of your readback dump?


----------



## Riaan_Botha (Oct 4, 2017)

I bought a Wantech DZ09
VERSION K98D-COB-DZ09-TN9872CPT-QCY-DC3A01-J-ZH-V06. 277-20170627
BRANCH 11C UMEOX61D_BT_11C
BUILD TIME 2017/06/28 18:10
MRE VERSION 3100

Which version is this watch?


----------



## dbryant3476 (Oct 4, 2017)

Golem_ said:


> what's the size of your readback dump?

Click to collapse



4MB


----------



## Golem_ (Oct 5, 2017)

dbryant3476 said:


> 4MB

Click to collapse



did you try mtk 6261D reader-writter.jar app?


----------



## bboy_201 (Oct 5, 2017)

Hey guys please help..... I try downloading the drivers from all different places and no matter what the pc doesn't read the phone.... after I manually dl the driver it always gives me code error 10 if I use the installer exe of flashes real quick as if it is done downloading. It nothing 

My watch info:
[VERSION]
LD991B_V5.8_COB_A_YZD_DZ09_LX7789_TZ9304_3A01_J_A_V2.5
[BRANCH]
11CW1352MP
MTK61D_BTDIALER_11C
[BUILD TIME]
2017/06/01 17:15
[MRE VERSION] 
266952012
HAL_VERNO:

Update: sometimes device shows Media Tek USB Port ( com3), I have tried 3 different USB cables. I do at times get a beep from pc notifying me it nows something got plugged in.

*Update 2:*
when trying to reinstall drivers I get 
     This device cannot start. (code10)
*
Update 3:*
     when i take out the battery and hold power then plug in the usb wire it tries to dl drivers but doent and says unidentified device then the x with device unplugged.

*update 4:*
go a hold of another one and it downloaded the drivers no issue and it comes up as com9. I decided to put the first 1 in and it reads it now..
NEW ISSUE NOW!!
flashtool error 

FLASHTOOL ERROR : S DL MAUI FLASH ID NOT MATCHED WITH TARGET (5095)

(MAUI) SingleMemory the flash id of MAUI BIN is not match to target phone flash!
please check MAUI load is build correctly and fits this target.

I saw a post that had that error except mine didn't have a HINT. I didn't see a fix for this. it says something about firing the target so I wonder if that has to do with space issues of the watch.

update5:
Error 2005: BROM ERROR: S_BROM_CMD_STARTCMD_FAIL (2005)

Meaning: Device attempted to power on before SP Flash Tool could flash the files to it.

Tried this solution and still nothing:
Take out the battery and re-insert it back.
Use different USB Cable, port, and PC.
Right click flash_tool.exe -> Properties -> Compatibility -> Set to Windows XP Service Pack 3 -> Apply -> OK -> Run flash_tool.exe as administrator.
Make sure the battery has enough charge left.

Update 6:
I deleted all drivers.
Removed battery> held power > connected to usb to pc > installed driver (shows up as MediaTek USB Port (COM3)
Open FlashTool_v5.1516.00 as admin
For Download Agent I used MTK_AllInOne_DA.bin

ahhhh ... imma just wait till i get some responses


----------



## dbryant3476 (Oct 6, 2017)

*No good*



Golem_ said:


> did you try mtk 6261D reader-writter.jar app?

Click to collapse



Just tried it..I found the startup gif and wallpaper along with some mp3, wav, and PNG files that I cannot open once extracted..but all other locations are mostly garbled garbage.


----------



## bboy_201 (Oct 6, 2017)

Anyone with model MTK61D
I was able to get some firmwares to download to phone but no touch and screen upside down.
Which ones worked for you?

Thank you in advance


update 1:
XDA COGNOS_A1_ Pelajarbadeur firmware
loads but no touch screen and upside down

XDA DZ09 32M nishadj
meta error in bootrom communication

DZ09 UMEOX61D_BT_11C SabotHash
loads but no touch screen and upside down

XDA DZ09 roger1101
loads i hear some xmas turning on/off  type tune and just a white screen

XDA DZ09 32M gencho81
looks stock but when screen goes of the clock only flashes and hard to get home screen on. tapped power then 5 secs later the clock pops up.

XDA DZ09 Trinotet
loaded looked like stock had custom clock but no touch right orientation 


XDA_DZ09_MT6261DA_From_RetroM
loaded inverted colours no touch


4pda DZ09 from Torque_Dnepr
loaded looked like stock had a custom clock but no touch right orientation look of camera and issues like XDA DZ09 32M gencho81

ROM_SILVER_DZ09_6261psiphi
Loaded stock look no touch


ROM_COFFEE_DZ09_6261 psiphi
loaded custom sound but no touch

DZ09 mt6261 winbond
loaded says bluetooth partner and custom clock no touch

XDA DZ09_MT6261_32MB_NOR_2nd_ChrisTop
Loaded inverted colours custom sound screen looked distorted top section no touch

XDA GT08 mtk6261 32Mb th.marci
themed but no touch

update 2:
so does my memory being 4mb mean i can't do anything?

===============    Memory Detection Report     ===============

Internal RAM:

	Size = 0x0000D000 (52KB)

External RAM:

	Type = SRAM

	Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NOR Flash:

	Device ID = "[Winbond] SF_W25Q32JV" (275)
	Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NAND Flash:

	ERROR: NAND Flash was not detected!

============		 RAM Test		 ============

Data Bus Test :
[D0][D1][D2][D3][D4][D5][D6][D7][D8][D9][D10][D11][D12][D13][D14][D15]
OK!

Address Bus Test :
[A1][A2][A3][A4][A5][A6][A7][A8][A9][A10][A11][A12][A13][A14][A15][A16][A17][A18][A19][A20][A21]
OK!

RAM Pattern Test :
Writing ...
	0x44332211, 
	0xA5A5A5A5, 
	0xA5A5A500, 
	0xA500A500, 
	0xA5000000, 
	0x00000000, 
	0xFFFF0000, 
	0xFFFFFFFF, 
OK!

Increment/Decrement Test :
Writing ...
OK!

============		 NOR Test		 ============

Address Bus Test(High Address Pins): 
OK!


----------



## dbryant3476 (Oct 8, 2017)

*Here's my ROM*



Golem_ said:


> did you try mtk 6261D reader-writter.jar app?

Click to collapse



I'm going to attach my ROM so you can have a look. Would this be just one of those clones that you can't edit the watch faces on. That's my biggest interest. I'd like to change that annoying startup /shutdown sound too.


----------



## turnitup5000db (Oct 15, 2017)

*New DZ09 is being uncooperative*

Hi!  I'm a bit new to this, and I'm having some trouble wrapping my head around what I'm supposed to do to swap out the firmware on this new watch.  Let me start with what I'm trying to get it to do and my device information:

Purchased the watch entirely on the basis of needing a digital watch with a vibrating silent alarm so I don't wake up my girlfriend with it.  Any and all other functionality is nice but not necessary, and I won't be linking with a phone.  Upon receiving watch, I found it does not have any way to set up a silent alarm.  Additionally, when the home button is pressed after the watch has fallen asleep on the home screen, it displays the time it fell asleep at until you double press the home button.  I have to check my watch regularly for work and having to remember to hit the button three times to get the correct time is a pain and is causing problems.  A digital watch face would be awesome if I could get it as well.

*TLDR:* I want the watch to have a vibrating silent alarm, show the correct time immediately every time I wake it up, and I'd like to be able to disable the watch faces entirely or get a digital watch face.

Watch was sold on Amazon as an Aeifond-DZ09BSWB001. *#8375# gets me this:

(VERSION) XML_61D_MRC-K93D_COB_W90_B_YXJ_TN_20161229-V5.146
(BRANCH) 11C
UMEOX61D_BT_11C
BUILD: BUILD_NO
SERIAL #:
(BUILD TIME)  2016/12/29  15:19
(MRE VERSION)  3100
HAL_VERNO:

I have the FlashTool_v5.1516.00 and have downloaded Golem_'s Universal Readback Extractor v.2.4.  I've loaded the included Download Agent and have attempted using a couple of scatter files to make a backup with the watch off, connecting via USB after initiating readback, and using the 0x01000000, 0x00800000, and 0x00400000 lengths, as per Golem_'s instructions here I keep getting the following error:

FLASHTOOL ERROR: S_DL_MAUI_FLASH_ID_NOT_MATCHED_WITH_TARGET (5095)

Three questions:

1)  Is what I'm trying to get out of this watch feasible without sinking too much time into this?  If it's going to take more than around 5 hours I feel I should just go grab either a QW09 (I'm sure android proper is flexible enough to do what I want) or an actual Android Wear watch.  Obviously, I'd rather not spend the extra money but if it's the most efficient way to get the job done I'll do it.

2) I feel like I'm missing a step in the process of making a backup, but I'm not sure what it would be.  I'm sure the experts here have puzzled out what I'm doing wrong - could I get some advice?

3) On the off chance someone is super familiar with this particular submodel, is there a compatible firmware the does what I'm looking for that anyone is aware of?


----------



## Golem_ (Oct 16, 2017)

turnitup5000db said:


> Hi!  I'm a bit new to this, and I'm having some trouble wrapping my head around what I'm supposed to do to swap out the firmware on this new watch.  Let me start with what I'm trying to get it to do and my device information:
> 
> Purchased the watch entirely on the basis of needing a digital watch with a vibrating silent alarm so I don't wake up my girlfriend with it.  Any and all other functionality is nice but not necessary, and I won't be linking with a phone.  Upon receiving watch, I found it does not have any way to set up a silent alarm.  Additionally, when the home button is pressed after the watch has fallen asleep on the home screen, it displays the time it fell asleep at until you double press the home button.  I have to check my watch regularly for work and having to remember to hit the button three times to get the correct time is a pain and is causing problems.  A digital watch face would be awesome if I could get it as well.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you dont have to test all firmwares from collection - you can read their series in the beginning  of FILE_01_mtk in HEX EDITOR NEO


----------



## turnitup5000db (Oct 16, 2017)

Golem_ said:


> you dont have to test all firmwares from collection - you can read their series in the beginning  of FILE_01_mtk in HEX EDITOR NEO

Click to collapse



Very helpful!  I appreciate you getting back to me so fast.  Finally got a memory test to work after narrowing it down with your help. Watch is a 32mb clone, which is fine with me.  I don't need much out of it, just basic functions.

Just for my information, is there any way of narrowing down which 32mb firmware is most likely to be compatible?  Are the series codes any help with this?


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## Golem_ (Oct 16, 2017)

turnitup5000db said:


> Very helpful!  I appreciate you getting back to me so fast.  Finally got a memory test to work after narrowing it down with your help. Watch is a 32mb clone, which is fine with me.  I don't need much out of it, just basic functions.
> 
> Just for my information, is there any way of narrowing down which 32mb firmware is most likely to be compatible?  Are the series codes any help with this?

Click to collapse



data contained in that header is providing enough data in order to find the most likely compatible firmwares


----------



## Ellen Reid (Oct 18, 2017)

Hi Hope someone can help me please.

i want to use this smartwatch with a sim and have it all set up but I need to know how to get contacts from phone to watch. I have setup BT and managed to SEE the phone contacts on DZ09 but when I ended the BT connection the contacts were gone off the DZ09.
How do I save the contacts to the DZ09 so I do not need to have the BT connected all the time please?

I have also inserted a memory card which the DZ09 does recognise.

thank you

Elly


----------



## Ellen Reid (Oct 18, 2017)

Ellen Reid said:


> Hi Hope someone can help me please.
> 
> i want to use this smartwatch with a sim and have it all set up but I need to know how to get contacts from phone to watch. I have setup BT and managed to SEE the phone contacts on DZ09 but when I ended the BT connection the contacts were gone off the DZ09.
> How do I save the contacts to the DZ09 so I do not need to have the BT connected all the time please?
> ...

Click to collapse




hi Figured this out and saved contacts to sim that is in DZ09

Elly


----------



## Samvup (Oct 21, 2017)

My dz09 smartwatch doesn't have a video player, an fm radio, or a sim install/tool kit. It can't install vxp files, and I can't readback or flash firmware. It doesn't have a theme app either. Can anyone tell me what to do? I bought it on eBay for $10 and I think it may be fake.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 25, 2017)

*Read email subject on phone*

Wow this is a big thread!!!

I tried searching through this thread, and used the thread search to make sure that I'm not double-positing, and I didn't see my question asked anywhere in this thread yet, so here it goes...

There's actually only one complaint I have about this watch. When I get a direct message on something like Instagram, a part of the message displays, and this is fantastic because I can see who the message is coming from and what it's about. Then I can decide if this is something that I need to actually need to pull out my phone and look at, or is it something that can wait. 

The problem is email. When I receive an email, the only notification that I get on my screen is that I have an email. I still have to pull out my phone or get on a computer to see what the email is. (for instance, all of the tech employees in my company all receive emails sent to our general support line. If there's an email that isn't for a client I support, I don't respond to it unless there's extenuating circumstances)

I'll be totally honest, I'm planning on getting a Samsung Gear III when I get my tax return, but if I can get this DZ09 to show me the entire email message, or just a part of it, I'll stick with this $14 watch!!!

I'm sorry if this question was already asked in this thread. It's like 230 some pages long, and I tried to see if this was already asked, and didn't see it. 

Any help on this would be much appreciated.



Thanks!!!!!


----------



## siskulous (Oct 28, 2017)

Apologies if this has been answered, but I've been looking through this thread for 3 hours (!) and feel I'm no closer to an answer than I was to begin with.

I've had quite the adventure with my DZ09 in the three days since I got it. First, it somehow got corrupted while I was doing the initial readback. Yes, I'm sure everyone's thinking "yeah right" but it's the truth. I did nothing but a memory test and readback and it was bricked and stayed bricked when I flashed my readback back onto it. I've no idea what caused it.

Anyway, in the course of trying to get it working again, I found Golem_'s collection of mtk6260 firmwares and started going through them one at a time looking for one that worked. 4 or 5 mostly worked but did not allow USB com connections so I wasn't able to reset my IMEI (which, fortunately, is on a sticker under the battery). Most of the rest booted fine, but the touchscreen wouldn't work with them. Finally, after 50 or 60 roms and 3 days, I found one that was fully functional. The problem is, when I load it up in MTK Resource Editor there are no pictures, so I'm stuck with the watch faces in there. They're an improvement over the ones I started with, but I have a custom one that I REALLY want to use that's better still.

So with the resource editor not finding my clock faces, how do I replace them?

In case it's helpful, the one that finally worked was mtk6260 firmwares > DZ09 - unusual 32Mb NOR/mtk6261D > 4PDA dz09 mars.o.zip.


----------



## PittAussie (Oct 28, 2017)

I am looking at purchasing one of these DZ09 from Gearbest as you can get them for $10.
Can anyone confirm if you can actually send an SMS via the watch when you are not using the SIM card? 
ie. When you are connected to your own android phone via Bluetooth.


----------



## Golem_ (Oct 28, 2017)

siskulous said:


> Apologies if this has been answered, but I've been looking through this thread for 3 hours (!) and feel I'm no closer to an answer than I was to begin with.
> 
> I've had quite the adventure with my DZ09 in the three days since I got it. First, it somehow got corrupted while I was doing the initial readback. Yes, I'm sure everyone's thinking "yeah right" but it's the truth. I did nothing but a memory test and readback and it was bricked and stayed bricked when I flashed my readback back onto it. I've no idea what caused it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



first thing - send me the initial readback dump you made in the very first place - I want to take a look over its code
second -  mtk resourse editor is working just for 6260 - for your 6261 try the small app attached below


----------



## siskulous (Oct 28, 2017)

Golem_ said:


> first thing - send me the initial readback dump you made in the very first place - I want to take a look over its code

Click to collapse



I didn't keep the file. When I realized I couldn't use it I deleted it. Sorry.



> second -  mtk resourse editor is working just for 6260 - for your 6261 try the small app attached below

Click to collapse



Is there a manual for that app somewhere? It doesn't see quite as straightforward to use as your other one.


----------



## albinoium (Oct 28, 2017)

*Touchscreen don't work after the firmware flash.*

I have two smartwatches in my family, a Q18 and an Aaiylah T8, both with mtk61D variants. I saw the variant name by typing *#8375# on the phone display. I made the backup for both of them and I flashed a lot of firmwares trying to find one who can remote the video camera of the smartphone. Most of the firmwares was well installed but after all of their installation  the touchscreen don't work at all. The mechanical buttons work normal. 
Can somebody tell me what may I do in this case? I have no problem to flash the original firmware for every of them and they works normal. No way to install any new watch faces because Android wear or Fundo don't works on those clones.
On the other part, do you know a trick to remote the camera of the smartphone  in the video mode? At this moment, when I touch the camera remote from the smartwatch, it appears only the image on the screen of the smartphone, without any other sign and I can only take photo.


----------



## Golem_ (Oct 28, 2017)

siskulous said:


> I didn't keep the file. When I realized I couldn't use it I deleted it. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a manual for that app somewhere? It doesn't see quite as straightforward to use as your other one.

Click to collapse



the app is not mine, I have no 6261 watch - so I didn't even test it but a lot of guys checked its features


----------



## shunmugaraja (Nov 2, 2017)

*#00000000# is not working any other passeword


----------



## khusaini (Nov 15, 2017)

*cant change background*

after 1 and a half year, my problem solved. i now can flash this watch thanks to @golem tutorial and help. so 1 last favor, cud u please take a look into my firmwares and check why my background is not available in the editor. thank you so much golem for ur tremendous help.


----------



## Golem_ (Nov 15, 2017)

khusaini said:


> after 1 and a half year, my problem solved. i now can flash this watch thanks to @golem tutorial and help. so 1 last favor, cud u please take a look into my firmwares and check why my background is not available in the editor. thank you so much golem for ur tremendous help.

Click to collapse



Hi there my friend, thank you much for your kind words - really glad I could help
Of course, send me the firmware


----------



## khusaini (Nov 15, 2017)

Golem_ said:


> Hi there my friend, thank you much for your kind words - really glad I could help
> Of course, send me the firmware

Click to collapse



and heres the firmware, and while at it, could u kindly check too why i cant flash other firmware except from the dump itself. i tried most of the firmware in the drive but i will only get target id mismatched error. again, thank you so much golem for ur time, and effort. u really deserve the credit.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1QgzSz0TnMBR66dAGPvGAfmT3zTnVMVaw


----------



## Golem_ (Nov 16, 2017)

khusaini said:


> and heres the firmware, and while at it, could u kindly check too why i cant flash other firmware except from the dump itself. i tried most of the firmware in the drive but i will only get target id mismatched error. again, thank you so much golem for ur time, and effort. u really deserve the credit.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1QgzSz0TnMBR66dAGPvGAfmT3zTnVMVaw

Click to collapse



First, yes, I can prepare a version of your own firmware where the backgrounds to become visible in editor so you can replace them with gifs at your preference, As about flashing other firmwares - if you open your cfg file in a text editor you'll discover that your flash memory keys are different of others - I can teach you how to change these inside the code in order to flash them on your watch - or even easier I'll make for you a small app to do that for you


----------



## khusaini (Nov 16, 2017)

Golem_ said:


> First, yes, I can prepare a version of your own firmware where the backgrounds to become visible in editor so you can replace them with gifs at your preference, As about flashing other firmwares - if you open your cfg file in a text editor you'll discover that your flash memory keys are different of others - I can teach you how to change these inside the code in order to flash them on your watch - or even easier I'll make for you a small app to do that for you

Click to collapse



that would be great my friend. And please do take ur time, and do things on ur leisure as im in no hurry. again i would like to express my gratitude for your help and kindness in this matter.


----------



## johnciaccio (Nov 18, 2017)

Anyone know the improvements of the newer firmwares? It is good that we can flash firmwares but what if there are no improvements?

Would like improvements in the display of notifications.


----------



## Golem_ (Nov 18, 2017)

johnciaccio said:


> Anyone know the improvements of the newer firmwares? It is good that we can flash firmwares but what if there are no improvements?
> 
> Would like improvements in the display of notifications.

Click to collapse



nope, there are no improvements


----------



## serenold (Nov 18, 2017)

*Help me plz*

So i feel like a major idiot. I saw a firmware that looked really cool. Plus my watch was giving me some issues so i thought "hey why not just flash this" I watched the tutorials online, and it seemed easy enough. I did the code # to get the info but model no would just be blank. I'm guessing i wasn't reading that correctly. Anyway. So i tried to back up the firmware and got no where it kept giving me errors, and being the idiot i am said to hell with that i mean this is easy. So i flashed the new firmware. The flashtool worked got the giant Green Circle. Started the watch to be show a mirror image 2 tiny images of themselves, and it was all funky colors. This isn't right instantly i told myself. I have spent the last week trying different firmware, so called "stock" firmware, and so on even searched the thread multiple times looking for answers (maybe i'm missing something) just to either get the mirror tiny image, the backwards inverted screen, i even got a triple mirror image screen. Can some please help me and send me the correct firmware. Idk if any of this will help but here's the watch i got off amazon its a GZDL DZ09 

https: // www . amazon . com/gp/product/B01FX74I7K/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

and here's the info from the memory test from the flash tool

===============    Memory Detection Report     ===============

Internal RAM:

	Size = 0x0000D000 (52KB)

External RAM:

	Type = SRAM

	Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NOR Flash:

	Device ID = "[Winbond] SF_W25Q32JV" (275)
	Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NAND Flash:

	ERROR: NAND Flash was not detected!

============		 RAM Test		 ============

Data Bus Test :
[D0][D1][D2][D3][D4][D5][D6][D7][D8][D9][D10][D11][D12][D13][D14][D15]
OK!

Address Bus Test :
[A1][A2][A3][A4][A5][A6][A7][A8][A9][A10][A11][A12][A13][A14][A15][A16][A17][A18][A19][A20][A21]
OK!

RAM Pattern Test :
Writing ...
	0x44332211, 
	0xA5A5A5A5, 
	0xA5A5A500, 
	0xA500A500, 
	0xA5000000, 
	0x00000000, 
	0xFFFF0000, 
	0xFFFFFFFF, 
OK!

Increment/Decrement Test :
Writing ...
OK!

Again idk if any of this will be of any help, but if someone could save my watch and me $15 dollars that would be great appreciated.


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## Golem_ (Nov 18, 2017)

serenold said:


> Again idk if any of this will be of any help, but if someone could save my watch and me $15 dollars that would be great appreciated.

Click to collapse



https://forum.xda-developers.com/smartwatch/other-smartwatches/mtk6260-firmwares-t3306203


----------



## serenold (Nov 19, 2017)

Golem_ said:


> https://forum.xda-developers.com/smartwatch/other-smartwatches/mtk6260-firmwares-t3306203

Click to collapse



Thank you now i learned how to back the watch up. Now if only i can find a rom that doesn't cause it to split screen and be all messed up. An act "normal" i'd be set.


----------



## Golem_ (Nov 22, 2017)

khusaini said:


> that would be great my friend. And please do take ur time, and do things on ur leisure as im in no hurry. again i would like to express my gratitude for your help and kindness in this matter.

Click to collapse



Hi there! Here you have your modified FILE_01_mtk so you can replace a background (the second one) - be aware, there you have two pictures (background 2 gifs) you have to switch with your background picture in order to get it done
the other two backgrounds are too small (few kB) so even though replaceable couldn't be of any use


----------



## khusaini (Nov 23, 2017)

Golem_ said:


> Hi there! Here you have your modified FILE_01_mtk so you can replace a background (the second one) - be aware, there you have two pictures (background 2 gifs) you have to switch with your background picture in order to get it done
> the other two backgrounds are too small (few kB) so even though replaceable couldn't be of any use

Click to collapse




thanks golem. ill give it a try and i shall update you with the results.


----------



## cwbooker (Nov 24, 2017)

Which audio files will play using a sd card?


----------



## Nekrocide (Nov 26, 2017)

Hola tengo un problema, la imagen se ve mal despues del flasheo, alguien me puede ayudar
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










[/IMG]

---------- Post added at 05:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:06 AM ----------







[/IMG]

---------- Post added at 05:08 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:08 AM ----------


----------



## xxM5xx (Nov 27, 2017)

*Serial Data protocol sniffing and hardware hacking DZ09 Golem*

Hello Guys. Especially Golem! I am an electrical engineer with a few decades of micro controller experience. I have disassembled a DZ09 which originated in mid 2016. I probably bought it on eBay around that time. My DZ09 has the MTK6261DA SoC. The PC Board is black (soldermask). The firmware has a browser, Facebook, Twitter. It does not have a stop watch. My DZ09 lacked the actual vibration motor part / component. The setting menu software also lacks the ability to vibrate and ring, & lacks vibrate only choices. My DZ09 is version 2.1 My DZ09 only allows "ring" for incoming calls (and audible ring for SMS) HOWEVER there is a setting to permit (choose) vibrate for Alarm. There is also a vibrate setting for Sedentary reminder. I opened the case of the DZ09 and soldered in a vibrate motor after verifying via oscilloscope that the signal goes true on alarm. While inside the DZ09 I saw a number of pads on the PCB. Ones which intrigued me were GND, RX, TX. I was hoping that ASCII serial data would appear here matching an incoming SMS. It doesn't. when the screen is lit, no data is xmitted. When the screen times out (goes dark) serial data appears in the TX line. I did play with Engineering Mode to adjust the baud rate on UART #1. I saw the bit rate change on my 'scope.
Time to break out the Logic Analyzer with serial protocol decoder to see what data is being transmitted. Here is what I found. ASCII DC1 and ASCII DC3 control codes are sent at regular intervals. DC1 is Hex 11. DC3 is Hex 13. This continues indefinitely as long as the DZ09 is in standby (screen dark but power on). 
My question for Golem is, how to add the ability to this firmware to gain the vibrate for SMS and/or incoming voice calls. I want to use this DZ09 in an IoT (Internet of Things) project where the vibrate signal goes true upon incoming SMS. I am using a IoT SIM with T-Mobile in the USA for this purpose. The hardware is there, in my DZ09, for this but the firmware developer cut out the option for vibrate on calls and SMS. Grrrrrr. I fear trying dozens of random DZ09 firmwares will just result in broken touch screen, inverted images, etc. Is there a place you know of to restore the vibrate on calls thing?
By The Way, if you want me to try to capture ASCII data or send the watch ASCII data I can do that and report back to you. Thanks. xxM5xx


----------



## Golem_ (Nov 27, 2017)

xxM5xx said:


> Hello Guys. Especially Golem! I am an electrical engineer with a few decades of micro controller experience. I have disassembled a DZ09 which originated in mid 2016. I probably bought it on eBay around that time. My DZ09 has the MTK6261DA SoC. The PC Board is black (soldermask). The firmware has a browser, Facebook, Twitter. It does not have a stop watch. My DZ09 lacked the actual vibration motor part / component. The setting menu software also lacks the ability to vibrate and ring, & lacks vibrate only choices. My DZ09 is version 2.1 My DZ09 only allows "ring" for incoming calls (and audible ring for SMS) HOWEVER there is a setting to permit (choose) vibrate for Alarm. There is also a vibrate setting for Sedentary reminder. I opened the case of the DZ09 and soldered in a vibrate motor after verifying via oscilloscope that the signal goes true on alarm. While inside the DZ09 I saw a number of pads on the PCB. Ones which intrigued me were GND, RX, TX. I was hoping that ASCII serial data would appear here matching an incoming SMS. It doesn't. when the screen is lit, no data is xmitted. When the screen times out (goes dark) serial data appears in the TX line. I did play with Engineering Mode to adjust the baud rate on UART #1. I saw the bit rate change on my 'scope.
> Time to break out the Logic Analyzer with serial protocol decoder to see what data is being transmitted. Here is what I found. ASCII DC1 and ASCII DC3 control codes are sent at regular intervals. DC1 is Hex 11. DC3 is Hex 13. This continues indefinitely as long as the DZ09 is in standby (screen dark but power on).
> My question for Golem is, how to add the ability to this firmware to gain the vibrate for SMS and/or incoming voice calls. I want to use this DZ09 in an IoT (Internet of Things) project where the vibrate signal goes true upon incoming SMS. I am using a IoT SIM with T-Mobile in the USA for this purpose. The hardware is there, in my DZ09, for this but the firmware developer cut out the option for vibrate on calls and SMS. Grrrrrr. I fear trying dozens of random DZ09 firmwares will just result in broken touch screen, inverted images, etc. Is there a place you know of to restore the vibrate on calls thing?
> By The Way, if you want me to try to capture ASCII data or send the watch ASCII data I can do that and report back to you. Thanks. xxM5xx

Click to collapse



Hi there! thank you much for the rich feedback! in the past, the GND, RX, TX was the only way to download/upload a firmware (somewhere in 2012), and yes, your fears are consistent, after you do a full readback and extract your own firmware then you have to check some firmwares - not so random though - if you open FILE_01_mtk in a hex editor you'll find a serial (check the attachment) - so you have to test only what is matching your watch

full readback extraction here
our firmware collection is here

hope it helps!


----------



## xxM5xx (Nov 28, 2017)

*Thanks Golem !*



Golem_ said:


> Hi there! thank you much for the rich feedback! in the past, the GND, RX, TX was the only way to download/upload a firmware (somewhere in 2012), and yes, your fears are consistent, after you do a full readback and extract your own firmware then you have to check some firmwares - not so random though - if you open FILE_01_mtk in a hex editor you'll find a serial (check the attachment) - so you have to test only what is matching your watch
> 
> full readback extraction here
> our firmware collection is here
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks man.  So the highlighted location in the hex file you have shown (location 00AB H) has to be altered to enable vibrate functionality for rings/SMS?  Sounds good.


----------



## mattwhite7102 (Dec 2, 2017)

*is this normal for the DZ09 smartwatch?*

im so confused....

i received this smartwatch for my birthday, and i just discovered this watch has a web browser, so i installed a SIM card and all i got is a screen with the line blanked out, i can press cancel and do other commands, it also happens when i insert *#00000000# click game center and then press install, is this a bug with the firmware?

i have attached a screenshot that i tool on my lovely iphone 5c that i also got for my birthday


----------



## Golem_ (Dec 3, 2017)

mattwhite7102 said:


> im so confused....
> 
> i received this smartwatch for my birthday, and i just discovered this watch has a web browser, so i installed a SIM card and all i got is a screen with the line blanked out, i can press cancel and do other commands, it also happens when i insert *#00000000# click game center and then press install, is this a bug with the firmware?
> 
> i have attached a screenshot that i tool on my lovely iphone 5c that i also got for my birthday

Click to collapse



the browser is not working with most of the sims - mostly because providers moved on 3G or 4G

---------- Post added at 02:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:00 PM ----------




xxM5xx said:


> Thanks man.  So the highlighted location in the hex file you have shown (location 00AB H) has to be altered to enable vibrate functionality for rings/SMS?  Sounds good.

Click to collapse



 the highlighted location in the hex file is for detecting faster which firmware is matching your watch without to flash it in your watch


----------



## mattwhite7102 (Dec 3, 2017)

Golem_ said:


> the browser is not working with most of the sims - mostly because providers moved on 3G or 4G
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:00 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I see so I can't even use the browser, that sucks


----------



## mattwhite7102 (Dec 4, 2017)

*here is my firmware for the DZ09*

hey everyone,

i have backed up my firmware from my DZ09 smartwatch and i will put it here for anyone who wants to try it

The project name is: GPLUS61A_11C_NX9

enjoy


----------



## jafumega (Dec 5, 2017)

*smartwatch LG128*

Hi, does anyone have the stock rom for smartwatch LG128?
I did not back up my rom, and I can not find anywhere.


----------



## mattwhite7102 (Dec 7, 2017)

*Any firmwares for a clone DZ09*

Hi it's me again,

Hi Golem_ , I was just wondering, is their any custom firmware for a clone DZ09 like the APLUS or the GT08, every firmware I tried, the touchscreen does not work


----------



## Golem_ (Dec 7, 2017)

mattwhite7102 said:


> Hi it's me again,
> 
> Hi Golem_ , I was just wondering, is their any custom firmware for a clone DZ09 like the APLUS or the GT08, every firmware I tried, the touchscreen does not work

Click to collapse



my friend, it's a impossible mission, there are so many firmwares... the hundreds we have are just very few of the whole. . .  simply I have no patience to put all the firmwares from internet together in one collection


----------



## dfgigger (Dec 9, 2017)

jafumega said:


> Hi, does anyone have the stock rom for smartwatch LG128?
> I did not back up my rom, and I can not find anywhere.

Click to collapse



Dear friend,
You can find some stock firmwares at this forum: 
http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=875208
And more the same firmwares at here: 
http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?act=findpost&pid=43050125&anchor=Spoil-43050125-7
But you need understand Russian language...
And of course you can find all of them at the Golem's collection: https://drive.google.com/drive/mobi...V1UmlEajhFYjQ?usp=sharing&sort=13&direction=a


----------



## carpenter940 (Dec 10, 2017)

Forgive my ignorance... how do I know what features a firmware upgrade will give me? I just purchased a DZ09 from Ebay and the title read it was a "2017 Waterproof Bluetooth Smart Watch" but who knows if it's actually the latest firmware from 2017. It's CPU is MTK6261 533MHz. 
I guess what I want to avoid is going through the steps of a firmware upgrade where I end up with just a few minor tweaks more than what I already have. On the other hand I do like hacking stuff.


----------



## Golem_ (Dec 10, 2017)

carpenter940 said:


> Forgive my ignorance... how do I know what features a firmware upgrade will give me? I just purchased a DZ09 from Ebay and the title read it was a "2017 Waterproof Bluetooth Smart Watch" but who knows if it's actually the latest firmware from 2017. It's CPU is MTK6261 533MHz.
> I guess what I want to avoid is going through the steps of a firmware upgrade where I end up with just a few minor tweaks more than what I already have. On the other hand I do like hacking stuff.

Click to collapse



there is no such thing as "latest firmware" when about 6261. . .


----------



## mattagazzu (Dec 10, 2017)

Hi all. Anyone can help me here? https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=74781098&postcount=491
Thanks a lot


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## MOA89 (Dec 11, 2017)

Hey I know this thread is old but does anyone know if it is safe or if it would work if I install QW09 firmware on a DZ09 also can you provide a link to the firmware thanks

---------- Post added at 10:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 AM ----------

Also when I want to install the ZM Entertaintment thing or whatever I click install and it doesnt install it just cuts a small part of the screen that makes it black can you please help me with that thanks


----------



## Golem_ (Dec 11, 2017)

MOA89 said:


> Hey I know this thread is old but does anyone know if it is safe or if it would work if I install QW09 firmware on a DZ09 also can you provide a link to the firmware thanks
> 
> ---------- Post added at 10:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:17 AM ----------
> 
> Also when I want to install the ZM Entertaintment thing or whatever I click install and it doesnt install it just cuts a small part of the screen that makes it black can you please help me with that thanks

Click to collapse



No, qw09 and dz09 are full incompatible


----------



## MOA89 (Dec 11, 2017)

What happens if I try it tho?

---------- Post added at 11:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 AM ----------

Also what is QQ?

---------- Post added at 11:17 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 AM ----------

One more thing everytime I access the website and go to YouTube it doesnt load just freezes at like a quarther of loading


----------



## MOA89 (Dec 11, 2017)

When I go to ZM entertaintment to get a game it says I need to purchase it. Is this normal?
Also, VXP files dont work for me.


----------



## Golem_ (Dec 11, 2017)

MOA89 said:


> What happens if I try it tho?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:59 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You simply cannot - it is utterly impossible, qw09 is a android 4.4 watch with a gigabytes like firmware, dz09 is a simple watch with 4Mbytes flash memory


----------



## MOA89 (Dec 11, 2017)

Actually mine has 64 mb

---------- Post added at 04:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:40 PM ----------

Also can you please explain me how to purchase games from ZMAEE (ZM Entertaintment do I have to just simply put credit on my SIM card and then purchase by receiving a confirmation message or something like that?


----------



## Golem_ (Dec 11, 2017)

MOA89 said:


> Actually mine has 64 mb
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:40 PM ----------
> 
> Also can you please explain me how to purchase games from ZMAEE (ZM Entertaintment do I have to just simply put credit on my SIM card and then purchase by receiving a confirmation message or something like that?

Click to collapse



about memory stuff, I'm sure you've got my point
as about games, I can't see any way so the credit from your card (which virtually sits in your provider's bank account) can get to the zmaee store - most probably is a local thing working only in china (as you know they have no access to google play store or stuff like that because of. . .  communism)


----------



## sk8223 (Dec 12, 2017)

If I want to use the smart watch to control my music, do I need to use Bluetooth headphones? I'm kind of confused as to how it controls music on your phone. lol


----------



## MOA89 (Dec 12, 2017)

Golem_ said:


> about memory stuff, I'm sure you've got my point
> as about games, I can't see any way so the credit from your card (which virtually sits in your provider's bank account) can get to the zmaee store - most probably is a local thing working only in china (as you know they have no access to google play store or stuff like that because of. . . communism)

Click to collapse



So If I  am on Vodafone Romania and I have 1€ on my SIM CARD can I buy games that cost 1.50 RON?


----------



## MOA89 (Dec 12, 2017)

Please help faster I cant stay like this it is very important


----------



## Golem_ (Dec 12, 2017)

MOA89 said:


> Please help faster I cant stay like this it is very important

Click to collapse



I think I have answered already to your question


----------



## MOA89 (Dec 12, 2017)

Dude I got credit on my SIM Card and now I wanna buy it but it keeps saying "send SMS failed" please help


----------



## Golem_ (Dec 12, 2017)

MOA89 said:


> Dude I got credit on my SIM Card and now I wanna buy it but it keeps saying "send SMS failed" please help

Click to collapse



I did answer before, I quote myself "as about games, I can't see any way so the credit from your card (which virtually sits in your provider's bank account) can get to the zmaee store - most probably is a local thing working only in china"


----------



## MOA89 (Dec 13, 2017)

What the hell cant you understand you can pay anywhere in the world even in India im asking you why it says "send sms fail" when I try to purchase something.


----------



## AfteMath (Dec 13, 2017)

Hi Guys

I have the following issue....... And I need assistance with this, otherwise I'm chucking this watch in the bin.

I want to update the firmware. I'm not able to do this because of the following message.

error 5095 

Can someone help me please? 

thank you


----------



## carpenter940 (Dec 13, 2017)

AfteMath said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have the following issue....... And I need assistance with this, otherwise I'm chucking this watch in the bin.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Here's a list of potential error codes and what it means: http://www.gizmoadvices.com/list-sp-flash-tool-error-codes-solution-fix/

error 5095 means:
Error 5095: S_DL_MAUI_FLASH_ID_NOT_MATCHED_WITH_TARGET (5095)

Meaning: When you choose the wrong file, for example, another type flash downloads into current flash, the tool will warn with this message. The chosen flash files are not compatible with your device.


----------



## russy23 (Dec 16, 2017)

Looking to buy the dz09 for my dad..but my understanding is lots of companies are making it..so which make should I look for or doesn't it matter


----------



## Andreanoscar2 (Dec 18, 2017)

*Help*

Hello, i want to ask, how to know if my dz09 is a clone, i has open *#000000000# and it showing qq, zmae, and ssc info os mtk60d but i cant open vxp app, can give solution thx


----------



## pidgetpn (Dec 20, 2017)

Hello, all! First post here, joined just to ask this since this place seems far more active than other places I've found about this smartwatch online.

I just got my DZ09 today and am trying to figure out a problem. Every time I try to go into my text messages on the watch the screen just goes black for a few seconds and then goes back to the main screen. It's connected via BT to my phone (ZTE ZMax Pro), I have the BTNotifications app already and all the other features I wanted it for seem to work just fine so far. It's not the end of the world if I can never read my texts on it, but it would be a nice added bonus for me if I can get this fixed.

If it helps at all, I have the version that has Facebook and WhatsApp but not Twitter.


----------



## carpenter940 (Dec 20, 2017)

I've read conflicting reports of if a DZ09 watch with a MTK6261 CPU can have other firmware put on it... some sites say "NO". I purchased mine from China for only $8 and it hasn't arrived yet. I'm not expecting much from it. My main question is can I extract it's firmware, add a new watch face, then reload it... can this be done on a MTK6261?


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## Andy1673 (Dec 21, 2017)

Hi I have an dz09 smartwatch,, it says mtk61d, I think its fake.

It has whatsapp and facebook and twitter but nothing works, when I open whatsapp or facebook or twitter it ppens the browser and shows "404 - Not Found" what should I do.  

Is there a firmware I need to put on to make ot work?

(The *#00000000# in the dailer also doesnt work)


----------



## monjadu (Dec 22, 2017)

*DZ09*

is any firmware for my watch dz09 mt6260da f****n clone
here is the ram test

===============    Memory Detection Report     ===============

Internal RAM:

	Size = 0x0000D000 (52KB)

External RAM:

	Type = SRAM

	Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NOR Flash:

	Device ID = "[WINBOND] W25Q32BV" (226)
	Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NAND Flash:

	ERROR: NAND Flash was not detected!

============		 RAM Test		 ============

Data Bus Test :
[D0][D1][D2][D3][D4][D5][D6][D7][D8][D9][D10][D11][D12][D13][D14][D15]
OK!

Address Bus Test :
[A1][A2][A3][A4][A5][A6][A7][A8][A9][A10][A11][A12][A13][A14][A15][A16][A17][A18][A19][A20][A21]
OK!

RAM Pattern Test :
Writing ...
	0x44332211, 
	0xA5A5A5A5, 
	0xA5A5A500, 
	0xA500A500, 
	0xA5000000, 
	0x00000000, 
	0xFFFF0000, 
	0xFFFFFFFF, 
OK!

Increment/Decrement Test :
Writing ...
OK!


----------



## htlm (Dec 23, 2017)

Hi all
I have a DZ09 "unusual 32Mb" and i'm looking how i can do with him. For the moment the idea is put in a firework and use like satellite tourning earth. But i see maybe i can change the watchfaces and i prefered wait a little bit. 

The problem is: I made a full readback extraction and i can't change watchfaces with "mtk_res" then i download other roms from Golem_ collection and i tried it and only in some "mod" firmware i can change the bootanimation and wallpaper but no watchfaces.

My question is simple... What I can do to modify watchfaces, etc...?

Sorry for my English isn't my native language. Thanks in advance.


----------



## lok501 (Dec 26, 2017)

*Heyoo*

Alright, hi! Not to be another noob who just asks for Golem_'s help (althought I really do need to understand this s**t) but here's my story;

Two days ago, the 24th of December, I got my Dz09 watch from Wish as a christmas present. I wasn't expecting much, and yet I got slightly disappointed with the lack of features. I decided that i wanted to see what I could do with the thing and found out that it is supposedly a fan favourite for modding, which this thread has proven, and so I thought it'd be a fun challange. 

After doing some reasearch and trying to fidget with various sources (mostly gizmo advices which failed me horribly), I discovered this thread and that the wonderful Golem_ is the source for many of the advice I've found so far! So, with that discovery I decided to read through this thread, and I've read probably around 50 pages at this point. I would say that I have a fairly good understanding of the process as a whole, I mean, it really isn't that complicated, however, I seem to fail to create a ROM that has any changable pictures/sounds. I've tried various versions of the provided programs, I've done viritually all the steps described and everything, reaching various issues I think I have a grasp off.

So, what i sthe actual problem? Well, if I understand Golem_ and all of you guys correctly, I need to modify my Rom file/File_01_mtk(VIVA) to be able to modify my firmware. If this is correct, I'd love to figure out how, seeing as the only one in the first 70 pages of this thread who's able to do that is Golem_, who hasn't shared how to do this PROBABLY due to the fact that it's a compliecated thing to do, I am asking for your help on how to do this. I don't wish to have someone do it for me, as I want to learn how to do it myself, so if any kind sould could aid me in decrypting this darn ROM.file I'd be forever thankful!

For any of you who's interested in my watch, the CPU is supposedly the MRK6260A variant, although the MauiMETA test says 6261, I have no issues with the firmware so far and here's the results from the  RAM, NAND and NOR  test, the MauiMETA tool and the information pulled from the watch itself. I'll also provide a rar with the flashed backup of my watch that seems to be working (Don't know as I haven't been able to modify it and see any changes on the phone other than settings).

===============    Memory Detection Report     ===============

Internal RAM:

	Size = 0x0000D000 (52KB)

External RAM:

	Type = SRAM

	Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NOR Flash:

	Device ID = "[MXIC] MX25L3291FWJI_09" (274)
	Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NAND Flash:

	ERROR: NAND Flash was not detected!

============		 RAM Test		 ============

Data Bus Test :
[D0][D1][D2][D3][D4][D5][D6][D7][D8][D9][D10][D11][D12][D13][D14][D15]
OK!

Address Bus Test :
[A1][A2][A3][A4][A5][A6][A7][A8][A9][A10][A11][A12][A13][A14][A15][A16][A17][A18][A19][A20][A21]
OK!

RAM Pattern Test :
Writing ...
	0x44332211, 
	0xA5A5A5A5, 
	0xA5A5A500, 
	0xA500A500, 
	0xA5000000, 
	0x00000000, 
	0xFFFF0000, 
	0xFFFFFFFF, 
OK!

Increment/Decrement Test :
Writing ...
OK!

============		 NOR Test		 ============

Address Bus Test(High Address Pins): 
OK!
============		 NAND Test		 ============

SKIP! NAND Flash was not detected!

MauiTest:

[Version]
BaseBand chip version=MT6261
ECO version=
DSP firmware version=2000.00.00
DSP patch version=1.0
Software version=K98D-COB-DZ09-IPS7789BOE-YDT-DC3A01-WB-V06.499-20170628
Hardware version=K98
Melody version=Unknown

Backup.rar: https:// drive .google. com /file/d/1W_zSlmslw9RLLdHH2K29MHKdJDPXGHzZ/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Golem_ (Dec 26, 2017)

lok501 said:


> Alright, hi! Not to be another noob who just asks for Golem_'s help (althought I really do need to understand this s**t) but here's my story;
> 
> Two days ago, the 24th of December, I got my Dz09 watch from Wish as a christmas present. I wasn't expecting much, and yet I got slightly disappointed with the lack of features. I decided that i wanted to see what I could do with the thing and found out that it is supposedly a fan favourite for modding, which this thread has proven, and so I thought it'd be a fun challange.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



unfortunately, even if they claim is a 6260A actually is a 6261 32/32 clone - so that being the case, my advice, do not bother to change anything, most likely you'll end up bricking it


----------



## lok501 (Dec 26, 2017)

Golem_ said:


> unfortunately, even if they claim is a 6260A actually is a 6261 32/32 clone - so that being the case, my advice, do not bother to change anything, most likely you'll end up bricking it

Click to collapse



True, I probably would, but I'm still in in trying to mod the rom so that I can change my watch faces. There's no way of learning anything new without taking risks, right?


----------



## htlm (Dec 26, 2017)

Hi all

Well after test a lot of different firmwares for my Smart?Watch and an intense search of information (Thanks @Golem_ for your work) I finally keep stock firmware.

Well it works fine like a clock but no way to modify nothing (for the moment).

If someone search an stock firmware here is mine DZ09 32Mb

https://    drive.google.com/file/d/1I0NLAgeJ6fwNi4KD2ixdXpGoV-JZ7rWM/view?usp=sharing

Hope be useful


----------



## lok501 (Dec 26, 2017)

Alright, so to clarify my question and ask again, how would I go about to modify my created back up so that I can edit the clock faces, clock arms, background, sounds and anything else in mtk resource editor? At the moment my files are empty, and I'd like to change that. How would I do that?


----------



## DrinkthEarth (Dec 28, 2017)

*Pedometer function doesn't work*

I got my dz09 watch yesterday and it turns out when I press the start button and test the pedometer, it doesn't count how many steps I have. Any firmware that can fix this bug?


----------



## lok501 (Dec 28, 2017)

DrinkthEarth said:


> I got my dz09 watch yesterday and it turns out when I press the start button and test the pedometer, it doesn't count how many steps I have. Any firmware that can fix this bug?

Click to collapse



Have you tried to install a different version of your firmware? If you read through Golem_'s tutorials to create a backup of your current firmware, do the ram test to figure out which cpu you have you can then try to download and install a different version provided in this thread.


----------



## Garry Austin (Dec 28, 2017)

*Dz 09 touch Screen*

Hi Everybody could someone please assist me my son tried flashing a rom onto his watch  and on start up it had two screens on the display ,it was out of position  I suspect he flashed a wrong rom onto it ,he made no back up . After reading through the thread I went to the list of Roms and  tried flashing them ,as I don’t know what version of the  watch it actually is ,the only Rom that seems to work is the “4PDA bratoleg.rar” rom ,everything looks fine  and in correct position but the touch screen does no respond to touch.
What should I do next ? 
Thanks Garry


----------



## lok501 (Dec 28, 2017)

Garry Austin said:


> Hi Everybody could someone please assist me my son tried flashing a rom onto his watch  and on start up it had two screens on the display ,it was out of position  I suspect he flashed a wrong rom onto it ,he made no back up . After reading through the thread I went to the list of Roms and  tried flashing them ,as I don’t know what version of the  watch it actually is ,the only Rom that seems to work is the “4PDA bratoleg.rar” rom ,everything looks fine  and in correct position but the touch screen does no respond to touch.
> What should I do next ?
> Thanks Garry

Click to collapse



Hi Garry! Have you done a Rom test? If you haven't, I suggest you do so that we can see your cpu version amongst other information that could be useful for us!

To solve your touch screen issue, I'd suggest that you try another rom. If you can figure out which cpu version you have (6260/6261/62xx) it would be a lot easier to find a compatible firmware!


----------



## DrinkthEarth (Dec 28, 2017)

lok501 said:


> Have you tried to install a different version of your firmware? If you read through Golem_'s tutorials to create a backup of your current firmware, do the ram test to figure out which cpu you have you can then try to download and install a different version provided in this thread.

Click to collapse



Is it okay if you give me all the links on how to do the backup to different firmwares? Also how do you test the ram in dz09? Thank you.


----------



## htlm (Dec 28, 2017)

DrinkthEarth said:


> Is it okay if you give me all the links on how to do the backup to different firmwares? Also how do you test the ram in dz09? Thank you.

Click to collapse




https://        forum.xda-developers.com/smartwatch/other-smartwatches/readback-extractor-mtk6260-firmware-t3289272

https://        forum.xda-developers.com/smartwatch/other-smartwatches/mtk6260-firmwares-t3306203/post65096499#post65096499



Hope you repair it soon.  

P.s. You also have my backup of a "DZ09 6261D 32Mb Clone" on page 237 in this thread.


----------



## DrinkthEarth (Dec 29, 2017)

*I got this message*



htlm said:


> https://        forum.xda-developers.com/smartwatch/other-smartwatches/readback-extractor-mtk6260-firmware-t3289272
> 
> https://        forum.xda-developers.com/smartwatch/other-smartwatches/mtk6260-firmwares-t3306203/post65096499#post65096499
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Thanks for the link, I did everything I could and unfortunately, I got this error 
FLASHTOOL ERROR: S_DL_MAUL_FLASH_ID_NOT_MATCHED_WITH_TARGET (5095)


----------



## htlm (Dec 29, 2017)

DrinkthEarth said:


> Thanks for the link, I did everything I could and unfortunately, I got this error
> FLASHTOOL ERROR: S_DL_MAUL_FLASH_ID_NOT_MATCHED_WITH_TARGET (5095)

Click to collapse



I see this error in this thread @Iyves in page 36 tells the same error.
I think this error tells you the flash file isn't compatible with your device.


----------



## lok501 (Dec 29, 2017)

DrinkthEarth said:


> Thanks for the link, I did everything I could and unfortunately, I got this error
> FLASHTOOL ERROR: S_DL_MAUL_FLASH_ID_NOT_MATCHED_WITH_TARGET (5095)

Click to collapse



I remember that I got this error a couple of times. I think I resolved it by trying a different cfg file


----------



## DrinkthEarth (Dec 29, 2017)

*Bricked my dz09*

Help, after running a ram test, it seems that my dz09 has been bricked. It cannot turn on at all now. I have no backup files or anything. Please help


----------



## lok501 (Dec 29, 2017)

DrinkthEarth said:


> Help, after running a ram test, it seems that my dz09 has been bricked. It cannot turn on at all now. I have no backup files or anything. Please help

Click to collapse




Once again, do you know what CPU you have? If you do, you can try flashing a hardware from here on to it If it's the 6261 version, you can use mine provided on the previous page on this thread.


----------



## htlm (Dec 29, 2017)

DrinkthEarth said:


> Help, after running a ram test, it seems that my dz09 has been bricked. It cannot turn on at all now. I have no backup files or anything. Please help

Click to collapse



Battery out battery in and try to flash another firmware....
I explain:

I read a lot about that kind of watch, actually i don't find where i read that but if you check other cases and not only RAM isn't good.

I think maybe is better take an screwdriver and open carefully the back of the watch and have a look directly on the chip. Because if you know the real model it's more easy and not so dangerous....

Hope that helps.

Sorry for my English isn't my native language.

P.s. If you are runned the RAM test and you know how many memory have this watch and how many NOR have, you know the model... Only try another firmware for your model.


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## DrinkthEarth (Dec 29, 2017)

htlm said:


> Battery out battery in and try to flash another firmware....
> I explain:
> 
> I read a lot about that kind of watch, actually i don't find where i read that but if you check other cases and not only RAM isn't good.
> ...

Click to collapse




The first line says MT6261DA it is a mediatek cpu.


----------



## htlm (Dec 29, 2017)

DrinkthEarth said:


> The first line says MT6261DA it is a mediatek cpu.

Click to collapse



Mine and @lok501 firmware are the same  are posted two pages back...

Also in the link of @Golem_ firmware collection you can try the firmwares DZ09 Unusual 32 Mb

https://    forum.xda-developers.com/smartwatch/other-smartwatches/mtk6260-firmwares-t3306203/post65096499#post65096499

Before read carefully all this Golem_ post

https://        forum.xda-developers.com/smartwatch/other-smartwatches/readback-extractor-mtk6260-firmware-t3289272

Hope you tell good news soon


----------



## mpuppet1 (Dec 29, 2017)

*OS: MTK60D, Model: K99B-COB-DZ09-T*

Hello,

I have successfully saved a firmware image from my new smartwatch and I believe it does not already exist here in the archives.  Does anyone need it?
 Below are the details of my watch.  I am unable to see any images in the saved firmware ROM file with the MTK Resource editor.  Is there another way to customize the watch faces?  Or, perhaps, is there an easy way to locate a firmware that would be compatible with this watch?  There are so many to choose from, too many folders, I don't know where to start.

[VERSION] K99B-COB-DZ09-TN7789CPT-YDT-DC3A01-WB-V06.599-20170812
[BRANCH]: 11C
UMEOX61D_BT_11C
BUILD: BUILD_NO
SERIAL#:
[BUILD TIME]
2017/08/12 10:56
[MRE VERSION] 3100
HAL_VERNO:

OS: MTK60D
Model: K99B-COB-DZ09-T
maxram: 665600


Thanks and sorry for being a noob


----------



## lok501 (Dec 29, 2017)

Hey @htlm, have you figured out how to access the resources with mtk Recedit yet? The one who first figures it out MUST teach the other!

@mpuppet1, haven't heard of that model yet! Hope someone finds a use for your flash!


----------



## mpuppet1 (Dec 29, 2017)

lok501 said:


> Hey @htlm, have you figured out how to access the resources with mtk Recedit yet? The one who first figures it out MUST teach the other!
> 
> @mpuppet1, haven't heard of that model yet! Hope someone finds a use for your flash!

Click to collapse



Thanks! I am unable to post links here yet, ugh sorry, noob status

---------- Post added at 11:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:38 PM ----------




mpuppet1 said:


> Thanks! I am unable to post links here yet, ugh sorry, noob status

Click to collapse



https:// drive.google.com/drive/folders/1_ZJI3nqaPzyLkNUMLnshazyg5UNalWo9?usp=sharing


----------



## htlm (Dec 30, 2017)

lok501 said:


> Hey @htlm, have you figured out how to access the resources with mtk Recedit yet? The one who first figures it out MUST teach the other!
> 
> @mpuppet1, haven't heard of that model yet! Hope someone finds a use for your flash!

Click to collapse



I really search everywere how to do this but seems to be impossible...

Actually i understand in some clones the watchfaces and other things are in "Viva" file, actually the File_02_MTK (maybe i'm wrong) and seems to be impossible (for the moment) edit that...
I tried a diferent  java mtk editor too with the files with no luck.

After read a lot i think is a good option keep the original firmware for an eventual problem and enjoy it like that.

Mine is a clone... A lot of possibilities to brick my device flashing and reflashing. Only 4Mb NOR and 32Mb/32Mb. 

If you find the way share it :good:

Wish all of you a Happy New Year


----------



## lok501 (Dec 30, 2017)

htlm said:


> I really search everywere how to do this but seems to be impossible...
> 
> Actually i understand in some clones the watchfaces and other things are in "Viva" file actually the File_02_MTK (maybe i'm wrong) and seems to be impossible (for the moment) edit that...
> I tried a diferent  java mtk editor too with the files with no luck.
> ...

Click to collapse



Same here, I've come to the same conclusion and haven't yet found anything, but I would assume that if we could find a way to tweak our VIVA file there shouldn't be a problem! 

Happy new year and may the mtk gods, like Golem_, show mercy to us in the new year!


----------



## DrinkthEarth (Dec 30, 2017)

htlm said:


> Mine and @lok501 firmware are the same  are posted two pages back...
> 
> Also in the link of @Golem_ firmware collection you can try the firmwares DZ09 Unusual 32 Mb
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm really not sure what I'm doing, but this is what I got:
META ERROR: BootROM start command passed, but target has no response until timeout


----------



## htlm (Dec 30, 2017)

DrinkthEarth said:


> I'm really not sure what I'm doing, but this is what I got:
> META ERROR: BootROM start command passed, but target has no response until timeout

Click to collapse



After push download wait a bit then connect de watch...
Wait i tell better...

---------- Post added at 02:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 AM ----------




DrinkthEarth said:


> I'm really not sure what I'm doing, but this is what I got:
> META ERROR: BootROM start command passed, but target has no response until timeout

Click to collapse



Download agent is loaded by default is the "MTK_AllInOne_DA.bin"
Scatter fike is the "config_mtk" file
I ever have "options-backup and restore" in "no action"
Power off the watch
Click on download
Wait two seconds (or four doesn't matter)
Connect the watch
Wait the green ring
Done

If doesn't work try battery out-in and repeat...


----------



## mpuppet1 (Dec 30, 2017)

htlm said:


> I really search everywere how to do this but seems to be impossible...
> 
> Actually i understand in some clones the watchfaces and other things are in "Viva" file, actually the File_02_MTK (maybe i'm wrong) and seems to be impossible (for the moment) edit that...
> I tried a diferent  java mtk editor too with the files with no luck.
> ...

Click to collapse



Here is the link to my watch firmware: https:// drive.google.com/drive/folders/1_ZJI3nqaPzyLkNUMLnshazyg5UNalWo9?usp=sharing

FYI: I am using MTK Resource editor v1.3 - If i load the original ROM file I saved, I can extract one incomplete image but I was not able to extract any files from the split-out ROM or VIVA files (File_01_MTK and File_02_MTK).  I was able to successfully flash some of the uploaded ROMS in the "unusual 32Mb NOR" folder but none of them gave me touchscreen capability.  I tried only 3 of them so far.


----------



## DrinkthEarth (Dec 30, 2017)

htlm said:


> After push download wait a bit then connect de watch...
> Wait i tell better...
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:11 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse




some news, I prob now know what to do, but I may need a different scatter file since i get this error now
:
FLASHTOOL ERROR: S_DL_MAUL_FLASH_ID_NOT_MATCHED_WITH_TARGET (5095)


----------



## htlm (Dec 30, 2017)

mpuppet1 said:


> Here is the link to my watch firmware: https:// drive.google.com/drive/folders/1_ZJI3nqaPzyLkNUMLnshazyg5UNalWo9?usp=sharing
> 
> FYI: I am using MTK Resource editor v1.3 - If i load the original ROM file I saved, I can extract one incomplete image but I was not able to extract any files from the split-out ROM or VIVA files (File_01_MTK and File_02_MTK).  I was able to successfully flash some of the uploaded ROMS in the "unusual 32Mb NOR" folder but none of them gave me touchscreen capability.  I tried only 3 of them so far.

Click to collapse



It's the same with me....

I reload my rom in Google Drive maybe isn't so good share all the rom only the extracted files is enought (and more light)

https://       drive.google.com/file/d/1TSrnmr6-8zz4MwRa3MMJNi7qlhCNVBP7/view?usp=sharing

Is better.... only the files of the extraction but not the dump "ROM" file because actually it contains your data, imei and other... and isn't needed for flashing....

I see Golem_ says that in a post.


---------- Post added at 02:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:46 AM ----------




DrinkthEarth said:


> some news, I prob now know what to do, but I may need a different scatter file since i get this error now
> :
> FLASHTOOL ERROR: S_DL_MAUL_FLASH_ID_NOT_MATCHED_WITH_TARGET (5095)

Click to collapse


 @mpuppet1 post another rom you can try...


----------



## mpuppet1 (Dec 30, 2017)

htlm said:


> It's the same with me....
> 
> I reload my rom in Google Drive maybe isn't so good share all the rom only the extracted files is enought (and more light)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



THANK YOU!  Original ROM file deleted from the Google drive


----------



## DrinkthEarth (Dec 30, 2017)

mpuppet1 said:


> THANK YOU!  Original ROM file deleted from the Google drive

Click to collapse





htlm said:


> It's the same with me....
> 
> I reload my rom in Google Drive maybe isn't so good share all the rom only the extracted files is enought (and more light)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Yaaas its finally been unbricked  but the whole thing is weird and so is there another clone I may use.  My touchscreen doesnt work also, I may try to reconnect the ribbon cable.
something like this: https:// drive.google.com/file/d/1TSrnmr6-8zz4MwRa3MMJNi7qlhCNVBP7/view?usp=sharing
and also thank you @MrPuppet1






 Okay its official that my touchscreen won't work, I may need to do  work and go find another firmware


----------



## htlm (Dec 30, 2017)

DrinkthEarth said:


> Yaaas its finally been unbricked  but the whole thing is weird and so is there another clone I may use.  My touchscreen doesnt work also, I may try to reconnect the ribbon cable.
> something like this: https:// drive.google.com/file/d/1TSrnmr6-8zz4MwRa3MMJNi7qlhCNVBP7/view?usp=sharing
> and also thank you @MrPuppet1

Click to collapse



In this page (same thread) i see other rom posted
Look cymax ROM are 32Mb

https ://        forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/dz09-smartwatch-t3164709/page143


----------



## DrinkthEarth (Dec 30, 2017)

htlm said:


> In this page (same thread) i see other rom posted
> Look cymax ROM are 32Mb
> 
> https ://        forum.xda-developers.com/general/help/dz09-smartwatch-t3164709/page143

Click to collapse



thank you for the link, still my touchscreen doesn't work. I have tried to reconnect my ribbon. anything else I can also try?


----------



## htlm (Dec 30, 2017)

DrinkthEarth said:


> thank you for the link, still my touchscreen doesn't work. I have tried to reconnect my ribbon. anything else I can also try?

Click to collapse



In the Golem_'s collection....

https://   drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B_hRh3DjuBoeNl9tM3ZRc0pDeTQ


----------



## DrinkthEarth (Dec 30, 2017)

htlm said:


> In the Golem_'s collection....
> 
> https://   drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B_hRh3DjuBoeNl9tM3ZRc0pDeTQ

Click to collapse



After two days of hard work, I am happy to announce my dz09 is working. Touchscreen, Pedometer, wowza. Too bad I broke off the antenna where it sits inside the band while repairing but I won't be using it for calling people. I may test if 911 works in emergency only.
Heres the firmware I used to recover my dz09 from another person:  https://doc-0g-4c-docs.googleuserco...39933/0B_hRh3DjuBoebk5IZmdDU2h2SnM?e=download

Edit: Happy New Year to everyone and thanks for those who helped.


----------



## viitmen (Jan 3, 2018)

hi everyone, today i get my dz09 smartwatch. I put in sim card (which support LTE) from my phone and sdcard. But when i want to download browser or facebook i only get request timeout. I tryied install vxp apps but watches cant recognize it. IDK if my are fake or not and if yes, what should i do ? i bought it from aliexpress.
Here is what i get from *#8375#

(VERSION)
XML_MRC_K98D_COB_W90_B_IPS_20170801-V5_838
(BRANCH)
11C
UMEOX61D_BT_11c
BUILD: BUILD_NO
(MRE VERSION) 3100


----------



## htlm (Jan 4, 2018)

viitmen said:


> hi everyone, today i get my dz09 smartwatch. I put in sim card (which support LTE) from my phone and sdcard. But when i want to download browser or facebook i only get request timeout. I tryied install vxp apps but watches cant recognize it. IDK if my are fake or not and if yes, what should i do ? i bought it from aliexpress.
> Here is what i get from *#8375#
> 
> (VERSION)
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi @viitmen if the .vxp apps doesn't work it's possible it's a clone with 32/32 4NOR doesn't have enought RAM to run nothing. The apps like whats app or facebook actually doesn't work, the pedometer only works with time (burn fat with no mouvement) the sleep control is a time sleep control... Etc... You can do some tricks to know the real model with the info posted in this thread and other threads in xda about this smartwatch but you will do carefully and get enought info before do anything.
Hope that helps.
Sorry for my English, isn't my native language.


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## Skypilot2 (Jan 5, 2018)

Just received my dzo9 and the camera does not work no matter what I do, does the watch have to have a SIM card in it for the camera to work. The screen says camera error every time the camera button is pushed.. any advice on how to fix this problem?


----------



## htlm (Jan 5, 2018)

Skypilot2 said:


> Just received my dzo9 and the camera does not work no matter what I do, does the watch have to have a SIM card in it for the camera to work. The screen says camera error every time the camera button is pushed.. any advice on how to fix this problem?

Click to collapse



Hi @Skypilot2
Camera needs a microSD to work.


----------



## megaminxwin (Jan 6, 2018)

Hi,

For some reason, every so often, my DZ09 watch just turns Bluetooth off, and I have to go and turn it back on and connect it up again. When this happens, the screen freezes for a few moments before going black, and then turning back on with two vibrations.

Is this a firmware issue, or just a dodgy unit? Here's my *#8375#:

[VERSION] K98D-COB-DZ09-TN8972CPT-YDT-DC3A01-HYBR-V01.08-20170705
[BRANCH]: 11C UMEOX61D_BT_11C
BUILD: BUILD_NO
SERIAL#:
[BUILD TIME]
2017/07/05 19:45
[MRE VERSION] 3100
HAL_VERNO:

If it helps, I got it from a seller named "fly_shop" on Wish.


----------



## htlm (Jan 6, 2018)

megaminxwin said:


> Hi,
> 
> For some reason, every so often, my DZ09 watch just turns Bluetooth off, and I have to go and turn it back on and connect it up again. When this happens, the screen freezes for a few moments before going black, and then turning back on with two vibrations.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



If the screen goes black and then turn back with two vibrations, i think is a soft reboot.


----------



## megaminxwin (Jan 6, 2018)

htlm said:


> If the screen goes black and then turn back with two vibrations, i think is a soft reboot.

Click to collapse



Yeah it seems like it. Any ideas?


----------



## htlm (Jan 6, 2018)

megaminxwin said:


> Yeah it seems like it. Any ideas?

Click to collapse



If it's a clone it's normal does that kind of random reboots... Maybe after more normal shutdowns and power on it's working well... But i don't know a real solution... Sorry


----------



## megaminxwin (Jan 6, 2018)

htlm said:


> If it's a clone it's normal does that kind of random reboots... Maybe after more normal shutdowns and power on it's working well... But i don't know a real solution... Sorry

Click to collapse



Wow, a clone of what is effectively a Samsung Gear S clone... strange times.

It's weird, because this isn't the firmware that was originally on it; I've been flashing it with different firmware to try and fix this issue. The current firmware has a greatly reduced soft reboot rate, so that's nice. Still though... hrm.


----------



## galacterian (Jan 13, 2018)

mpuppet1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have successfully saved a firmware image from my new smartwatch and I believe it does not already exist here in the archives.  Does anyone need it?
> Below are the details of my watch.  I am unable to see any images in the saved firmware ROM file with the MTK Resource editor.  Is there another way to customize the watch faces?  Or, perhaps, is there an easy way to locate a firmware that would be compatible with this watch?  There are so many to choose from, too many folders, I don't know where to start.
> ...

Click to collapse






hi COULD YOU TEACH ME HOW TO DO A IMG OF THE FIRMWARE? I HAVE A MT 6261DA CHIP ON MY WATCH AND I WANT TO SAHERE IT WITH ALL IN YHE FORUM COZ I SEE THATH ANY ONE HAVE IT..THANKS


----------



## galacterian (Jan 16, 2018)

*Important info about flash any dz09 smart watch with any kind of mt 62xx procesor.*

HI EVERY BODY SOY I AM SO HAPPY TO BE PART OF THIS COMMUNITY,,THANKS TO THE ADMINISTRATORS FOR ACCEPT ME I MUST TO SAY THAT ENGLISH IS NOT MY NATIVE LANGUAGE BY THE WAY I WILL TRY TO WRITE AS BETTER AS I CAN, I HAVE A DZ09 SMART WATCH,(IT IS A DAMN CLONE) WITH MT6261DA PROCESSOR I HAS FOUND A PAGE ABOUT THIS KIND OF PROCESSORS AND IT SUPPOSE THAT EVEN THIS KIND OF PROCESSORS COULD BE  HACK,IN THIS PAGE THE EXPOSER SHOW US ALL THE TOOLS WE NEED FOR FLASHING THIS KIND O SMART WATCHES,SO HE WARNING US THAT WE NEED TO HAVE A BASIC KNOWLEDGE OF PROGRAMMING LANGUAGE: THIS IS THE LINK (ENGLISH):
( HELL I CANT POST!!) JEJE


SO I WANT TO SAY SOMETHING ELSE BY LOOKING IN THE WEB FOR A BROWSER THAT WORK WITH ALL DEVICES OF THIS KIND I HAVE FOUND ONE THAT WORKS, EVEN WITH ANYONE CONFIG IN THE DATA ACCOUNT OF THE WATCH SO JUST THAT THE INTERFACE IS NOT IN ENGLISH IT IS IN CHINESE (A LITTLE THINGS IN THE MENU) SO I HAVE NOT GOOGLE DRIVE OR ANY ACCOUNT FOR SHARE BUT MY E MAIL IS:   [email protected]     IT IS CALLED MAUI BROWSER,THE KIND OF APP FOR THIS WATCH (MT6261DA) THEY HAVE THE app EXTENSION, SO THATS THE REASON WE CAN NOT INSTALL VXP APPS ON IT  SO ALL THE DEVICES HAVE FOLDER CALLED "ZMAEE" AND ALL THE FOLDER INSIDE THE ZMAEE MAIN FOLDERS ARE APPS, SO WE CAN MODIFY THEM AND LAUNCH THEM!!! I WILL POST HOW IN THE NEXT POST....REGARDS FROM MEXICO!!!


----------



## mcassel609 (Jan 16, 2018)

*how do i fix a fimeware with inverted colors?*

Hi all, when i first got my dz09 i tried flashing the firmware nd never did a backup... but after some time reading here and other sites i have found one that everything works as it should but the colors are inverted! ive bin looking everywhere on a way to fix it but no luck! does anyone have anything i can try to resolve this issue?

my original info i wrote down before flashing

Version Info Summary
LD991B_V5.8_COB_RYQ_YX_ZX_DZ09_3A01_LX7789_9304_A_V12.3

Branch
11CW1352MP 
MTK61D_BTDIALER_11C

MRE Version
266971380

the current info flashed to watch with inverted colors

Version Info Summary
LD991B_V7.0_COB_A_YX_DZ09_XRM7789_8972_9305_J_A_V17.9

Branch
11CW1352MP 
MTK61D_BTDIALER_11C

MRE Version
267276708


----------



## galacterian (Jan 17, 2018)

unafortunately just if you find again the stock firmware and install it you coul be have again funtional your smart watch, you must to had made a back up copy of your stock firmware first,know just the solution will be try one by one that you find until you get the correct!!! in a pos i had read that the MT61XX (D) or (DA) have the rom compresed!!! and it is not good to flash it!!


----------



## paul66000 (Jan 20, 2018)

*DZ09*



toffeefee said:


> Hi together,
> finally i have found a matching Firmware for my clone.
> It is called: MTK61D_BTDIALER_11C_PCB01_gprs_MT6261_S00. LD991A_YX_S1_SS7789CPT_9304_CAM3A01_LANGA_V3_2.bin
> If anyone Need this, please tell me where i can upload, it is really a different Firmware to all that are collected on Google drive!
> ...

Click to collapse



....
Hi my name is Paul..I actualy need MTK61D_BTDIALER_11 LD991B V7
0_COB_A_YX _DZ09_XRM7789_8972 HSD_9305-J_A_V18.8
But can you please send me your vesion.
I have a double screen issue on my DZ09 and the touche screen dos not function..
Thank you Tom
regads Paul
 Email:[email protected]

---------- Post added at 07:23 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:08 PM ----------




mcassel609 said:


> Hi all, when i first got my dz09 i tried flashing the firmware nd never did a backup... but after some time reading here and other sites i have found one that everything works as it should but the colors are inverted! ive bin looking everywhere on a way to fix it but no luck! does anyone have anything i can try to resolve this issue?
> 
> my original info i wrote down before flashing
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi my name is Paul.
Sorry to say i can not help you with your couler problem but may be you can help my ..
I have the same config. as you but con not find the firmware. If you have a copy can you please send me one or advise me were to get a copy.
Thank you. 
Best regards Paul..
Email: [email protected]


----------



## xardus (Jan 20, 2018)

with my new op5t i took out from box my dz09 again, i wasnt using it because it cant connect on my old op2 (and working with s4,note3 neo,iphone4s, bt car audio too lol)
but now...i have the same problem! it cant pair properly, sometime phone see it, it ask as always a confirm to pair but in the end it never connect, same if i try the process from the watch to the phone, "connection fail " message.

in the past i tried some different firmware, and on everyone i had same problem (some fw wasnt booting at all hehe)

now i want try again with another fw but i dont find anymore the gg drive link where i found dozens of fw for dz09...

anyone had my problem and fixed it in same way? or maybe u have a link with a list of fw to try


----------



## mcassel609 (Jan 25, 2018)

To dfgigger 
I found my correct firmware on the russian site but it wont let me download it... in your post #293, in the drop down of  MT6261DA 32/32 HEX: 0x00400000 , #43, it has the link there to download the ROM but when i try it says its been deleted or something... is there any way you can get that ROM file and send it to me? if so it would save my watch beings it is the exact one for mine! Thanks, hope you can help me out!

edit: i found my firmware on the russian 4pda site, was hard to get into beings i dont know a bit of russian but i figured it out.


----------



## Sirius_Balzier (Jan 27, 2018)

galacterian said:


> HI EVERY BODY SOY I AM SO HAPPY TO BE PART OF THIS COMMUNITY,,THANKS TO THE ADMINISTRATORS FOR ACCEPT ME I MUST TO SAY THAT ENGLISH IS NOT MY NATIVE LANGUAGE BY THE WAY I WILL TRY TO WRITE AS BETTER AS I CAN, I HAVE A DZ09 SMART WATCH,(IT IS A DAMN CLONE) WITH MT6261DA PROCESSOR I HAS FOUND A PAGE ABOUT THIS....

Click to collapse



Hey man! So, are you saying you finally found source code or something like that? Only thing i've realized before you post it, is the zmaae apps, their extension is .pkg, so i tried to install them in some form with no success.  Have you tried to install apps externally i  mtk6261 yet? Tell us if you can do :fingers-crossed:


----------



## galacterian (Jan 27, 2018)

Sirius_Balzier said:


> Hey man! So, are you saying you finally found source code or something like that? Only thing i've realized before you post it, is the zmaae apps, their extension is .pkg, so i tried to install them in some form with no success.  Have you tried to install apps externally i  mtk6261 yet? Tell us if you can do :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



HI SO I HAVE FIND JUST INFO ABOUT  I THINK THAT IT IS POSIBLE, BUT UNAFORTUNATELLY I HAVE NOT KNOWLEDGE ABOUT PROGRAMMING SOFTWARE,BUT THIS MEN SHOW US IN HIS SITE A SMART WATCH AND EVEN WITH THE VIRTUAL KEYBOARD HACKED: https://www.dr-lex.be/hardware/china_phone_flashing.html. AND  WE CAN NOT INSTALL VXP OR ANY KIND OF APPS IN THE MT6261DA SMART WATCH BUT IF YOU CAN SEE THE ZMAEE FOLDER IN OUR WATCH HAS SOME FOLDERS INSIDE WITH NUMBERS LABELS,WELL WE HAVE ONE NAMED "000004d1" THIS IS THE FOLDER FOR THE WEB BROWSER,THEN WHEN WE OPEN THE BROWSER IN OUR WATCH ALL THE DATA IN THE 000004d1 FOLDER RUN MAKING AN APP ,IF WE WANT TO RUN THE OTHERS APPS I MEAN THE OTHERS FOLDERS IN ZMAEE MAIN FOLDER WE NEED TO RENAME THE FILES INSIDE TO 000004d1 AND THE APPS WILL RUN WHEN WE LAUNCH THE BROWSER ICON BUT WE NEED JUST TO RENAME THE FILES WITH "app" extension,"md" extension. by the way, i had find a brazilian site WITH A LINK TO DOWNLOAD A GREAT ZMAEE FOLDER WITH A LOT OF FOLDER APSS INSIDE: http://blogmrcs.blogspot.mx/2015/08/super-pack-mrp-jogos-e-wallpapers.html , IF WE REPLACE THE ZMAEE FOLDER WITH THE ONE DOWNLOADED IN THIS SITE and renaming the files as i told you  we will get and extensed store wen we run #*00000000# in our watch.

By the way then the million question is: WHERE HELL IS THE ZMAEE STORE on the web for download this uncompresedd apps?...

---------- Post added at 12:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:20 AM ----------

CHEK THIS IN THE WEB SITE I TOLD YOU: ( HELL WE ARE BROKEN IF WE HAVE A MT62XXDA SMARTWATCH PROCESSOR

How to Hack Chinese (Watch) Phone Firmware
This page is intended to explain how to hack pre-Android Chinese phones based on the Mediatek MT62xx platform, running the ‘Nucleus’ operating system. The hacks focus on watch phones, but the principles are the same for all phones based on the same hardware platform. If it is not obvious from the length of the page and the amount of technical terms in the descriptions, hacking these phones is not easy. You cannot just download some easy-to-use app, you cannot really ‘root’ the phone like on Android, and you cannot just edit a few files to make groundbreaking changes.

Please do not waste your and my time by mailing me with vague and general questions about how to hack any generic Chinese phone, I won't even reply to such mails. All the essential information I can tell you is already in this page, and more clarification can often be found by using a search engine. Some examples of good reasons to mail me are asking clarification for something explained here, or asking how to find a particular file inside the ROM dump.

Also, please do not ask me to perform one of these hacks for you. I will not do it. Not even if you're willing to pay for it. Any mail containing such a request will be ignored, so don't waste your time and hope on this. I have grown so sick of hacking this god awful proprietary MTK platform, that I refuse to touch it anymore. In general I recommend to avoid these Nucleus OS-based phones and use an Android-based phone instead. It's not that doing any random Android hack is easy, but at least there is a much larger community and know-how pool around it, and for many things you can actually just write a regular app with widely available tools, and install it with just a few clicks.

Now we got that out of the way, we can get a bit more technical. To do the simplest hacks, it suffices that you are entirely familiar with how to use computers. To do the most difficult hacks, you need to be familiar with electronics and low-level software concepts, in other words you must understand how computers work down to the low-level details. You have been warned.

Caution: there is a new series of cheap smartwatches based on the MT626xDA. The ‘D’ in the model number seems to signify that these chips are incapable of using more than 4MiB of ROM. To compensate for this, the ROM seems to be compressed, which makes these watches pretty much unhackable. The ROM can be downloaded, but looks like random junk. Do not buy these things, because they will still be full of bugs and there will be no possibility whatsoever to fix them. Yet another motivation to move to Android-based watch phones.


----------



## Sirius_Balzier (Jan 28, 2018)

galacterian said:


> HI SO I HAVE FIND JUST INFO ABOUT  I THINK THAT IT IS POSIBLE, BUT UNAFORTUNATELLY I HAVE NOT KNOWLEDGE ABOUT PROGRAMMING SOFTWARE,BUT THIS MEN SHOW US IN HIS SITE A SMART WATCH AND EVEN WITH...

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info, i'll try the zmaee folder mod. :good:


----------



## paul66000 (Jan 28, 2018)

Hi everyone .
Paul.

I would very much appreciate A little help from one of you genius people...I have a dz09 And I would like to change the clock face….. I have the MTK resource editor V1.3 and the  MTK FlashTool….Ok.. I have open all of the 5 files one at a time.in to the MTK resource editor in (All files mode... and NOT Bin.)And normally in the ROM File I should see pictures of watch faces  click on The picture mode..  but there are no watch faces…. in all the five files there are no watch faces...  so can somebody please tell me how to change my watch face ….I think you all in advance…
 best regards.
 Paul .


----------



## galacterian (Jan 28, 2018)

paul66000 said:


> Hi everyone .
> Paul.
> 
> I would very much appreciate A little help from one of you genius people...I have a dz09 And I would like to change the clock face….. I have the MTK resource editor V1.3 and the  MTK FlashTool….Ok.. I have open all of the 5 files one at a time.in to the MTK resource editor in (All files mode... and NOT Bin.)And normally in the ROM File I should see pictures of watch faces  click on The picture mode..  but there are no watch faces…. in all the five files there are no watch faces...  so can somebody please tell me how to change my watch face ….I think you all in advance…
> ...

Click to collapse




Hi so you must check whata kind of processor you have,some of them can not be edit coz they are compressed.in that case we have not nothing to do....regards


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 30, 2018)

paul66000 said:


> Hi everyone .
> Paul.
> 
> I would very much appreciate A little help from one of you genius people...I have a dz09 And I would like to change the clock face….. I have the MTK resource editor V1.3 and the  MTK FlashTool….Ok.. I have open all of the 5 files one at a time.in to the MTK resource editor in (All files mode... and NOT Bin.)And normally in the ROM File I should see pictures of watch faces  click on The picture mode..  but there are no watch faces…. in all the five files there are no watch faces...  so can somebody please tell me how to change my watch face ….I think you all in advance…
> ...

Click to collapse



try this (check the attachment)


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## galacterian (Jan 31, 2018)

paul66000 said:


> Hi everyone .
> Paul.
> 
> I would very much appreciate A little help from one of you genius people...I have a dz09 And I would like to change the clock face….. I have the MTK resource editor V1.3 and the  MTK FlashTool….Ok.. I have open all of the 5 files one at a time.in to the MTK resource editor in (All files mode... and NOT Bin.)And normally in the ROM File I should see pictures of watch faces  click on The picture mode..  but there are no watch faces…. in all the five files there are no watch faces...  so can somebody please tell me how to change my watch face ….I think you all in advance…
> ...

Click to collapse



you guy must know that if you can not see the media items with the  MTK resource editor,YOUR ROM IS COMPRESSED THEN YOU CAN NOT FLASH IT...
REGARDS...


----------



## paul66000 (Jan 31, 2018)

Thank you very much for your reply…
 I have fully understood that whilst the ROM is compressed I cannot flash it ..Ok... Is there anyone that can tell me how to uncompress it and with what program can I do it with ...I wish you all the best of luck... hope to hear from you all soon..
 thank you all once again..
 best regards.
 Paul.


----------



## galacterian (Feb 1, 2018)

paul66000 said:


> Thank you very much for your reply…
> I have fully understood that whilst the ROM is compressed I cannot flash it ..Ok... Is there anyone that can tell me how to uncompress it and with what program can I do it with ...I wish you all the best of luck... hope to hear from you all soon..
> thank you all once again..
> best regards.
> Paul.

Click to collapse



well lets see, why we can uncompressed? well because it is a rom inside of 4mb of memory  then i supousse that just the factory maker has that program, or if any one here have a program for do it and of course that work for mediatek help us JE JE !!! i have a zmaee all unblocked games. send me an e mail with your request so i have not any cloud service to share, all those files incluided a funtional browser for surfing on the web,even to work without any additional adjust on the watch,it works with dz09 all variants  and of course with the clones...REGARDS AGAIN.!!


----------



## masterchi844 (Feb 3, 2018)

*My Watch !!!!!*

Hi , I have a mtk60d & I just install the wrong firmware for it...
and touch didnt works...
I test most of that google drive files but it was not helpful what should I do??
Thanks


----------



## galacterian (Feb 3, 2018)

HI TO ALL YOU GUYS ARE SO LUCKY!! TODAY,I WANT TO SHARE WITH ALL OF YOU MY ZMAEE SPECIAL APP FOLDER,THIS HAS ALL THE GAMES HACKED BY MYSELF  AND EVEN IT HAS A FUNTIONAL BROWSER IN ALL THE MT6261DA PROCESORS DZ09 DAMN CLONE SMART WATCH FIRST YOU NEED TO UNCOMPRESS THE FOLDER USING WIN RAR AND GET OUT OF THE WATCH THE MICRO SD YOU ARE GOING TO USE FOR, THEN FORMAT THE MICROSD IN FAT 32 AND EXTRACT THE ZMAEE FOLDER AND PUT ON IT,THE BROWSER WORKS WITH OUT ANY PRE CONFIGURATION ON THE CONECTIVITY MENU,SO FOR THE FIRST TIME PUT IN THE WATCH A MICRO SIM WITH OUT CREDIT MONEY, THEN TURN IT ON AND GO TO THE ZMAEE CENTER GAME  
DIALING: #*00000000*# SO YOU WILL HAVE AN OPTION TO UPGRADE THE APP STORE DO NOT DO IT,EXIT AND GO IN AGAIN THEN GO TO THE APPS YOU WILL SEE THE GAMES ROLL OPEN ONE BY ONE AND SELECT "PURCHASE" WHEN IT ASK FOR THAT,DO NOT WORRY ABOUT YOU WILL NOT HAVE TO PAID FOR SMS SEND AND PURCHASE IT IS A PART OF THE HACK PROGRAM  SO AFTER THAT YOU WILL HAVE  ALL THE GAMES FREE....I ALMOST FORGET: THIS IS THE LINK OF MY ZMAEE FOLDER: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ppcF_YTX-zUoxrvqhZPDq2fr9u39e3dd/view?usp=sharing     HOPE YOU COULD BE HAPPY WITH IT AND ENJOY IT.. 
HOLY ****!! I almost forget the pass for uncompress the file is: galacterianhacker22


----------



## RoyalWulf (Feb 5, 2018)

Just got a dz09, not sure what chipset.
Can someone tell me the advantages of putting on a custom rom?
Is it faster? Better reception?  Fix issues?


----------



## galacterian (Feb 5, 2018)

RoyalWulf said:


> Just got a dz09, not sure what chipset.
> Can someone tell me the advantages of putting on a custom rom?
> Is it faster? Better reception?  Fix issues?

Click to collapse



you will be involved in a troubles by trying to do it if you can not install again the stoke rom read this topi,there are many users who did and now they have a non usefull wath,touch not working,soft brick,screen inverted,i do not recomended even tryit man


----------



## RoyalWulf (Feb 5, 2018)

Obviously I would backup first.
Interested to know the advantages of a custom rom, battery life on stock rom is not good.


----------



## paul66000 (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi Wulf 
I have just got a heads up on what you are doing ..So to answer your question.. Will you watch respond faster... will it receive better…. Unfortunately the answer is no….
For example it recognised my SIM card but cannot connect ..
I understand that you will make a backup first... very wise move….. And make sure it works... 
I flashed  my dz09 without a backup ...(Touch screen not working...Double images...EXT)....and it took me months To find the correct firmware..I just wanted to change my clock faces but there is no ROM Images that I can change..
So have fun.. Be Careful.
 best regards.
Paul.


----------



## pozvi (Feb 5, 2018)

*can I use DZ09 smart watch without simcard*

good day
sorry to hijack this thread couldn't see a way to start my own thread as I am new here. I just bought my DZ09, I did not realize I had to use a sim card with it.i have a few questions and if anyone could help I would really appreciate.

1. Can I use the watch to see my phone messages without putting a sim card
2. If I put a sim card can I still link it to my phone and how does that work for me to see who is calling on my phone or messages?
3. Can I use the watch using Bluetooth and no sim card?


----------



## paul66000 (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi
 yes you can use your dz09 Without a SIM card.. to receive all your notifications.. SMS…. your phone book contacts... etc.. You might need to download an application on your smartphone It is called...BT Notification_v1.3.19_apkpure.com.apk….. and sometimes you need to download... SW 100 tch by Callstel_v1.3.20_apkpure.com.apk..To be able to link your SmartWatch To your smartphone  without a SIM card in your SmartWatch….. you will have all the details of your telephone…. SMS... contacts...ext.On your watch... Ok..If you need these two applications.. leave me your email address and I will send them to you.. 
Good luck... have fun.
.....Bluetooth connection....
 best regards.
 Paul.


----------



## cassio.kennedy (Feb 6, 2018)

*Help-me*

Hello guys I'm having a problem I tried to do update firmware and now the system is out of the correct resolution and the touch does not work what should I do?


----------



## pozvi (Feb 6, 2018)

paul66000 said:


> Hi
> yes you can use your dz09 Without a SIM card.. to receive all your notifications.. SMS…. your phone book contacts... etc.. You might need to download an application on your smartphone It is called...BT Notification_v1.3.19_apkpure.com.apk….. and sometimes you need to download... SW 100 tch by Callstel_v1.3.20_apkpure.com.apk..To be able to link your SmartWatch To your smartphone  without a SIM card in your SmartWatch….. you will have all the details of your telephone…. SMS... contacts...ext.On your watch... Ok..If you need these two applications.. leave me your email address and I will send them to you..
> Good luck... have fun.
> .....Bluetooth connection....
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you Paul 
I did it and it now works.really appreciate.


----------



## RoyalWulf (Feb 7, 2018)

paul66000 said:


> Hi Wulf
> I have just got a heads up on what you are doing ..So to answer your question.. Will you watch respond faster... will it receive better…. Unfortunately the answer is no….
> For example it recognised my SIM card but cannot connect ..
> I understand that you will make a backup first... very wise move….. And make sure it works...
> ...

Click to collapse



If there is no advantage to a custom rom then why is there 100 available?


----------



## dmitry-xda (Feb 7, 2018)

Hi guys! I am looking for a smartwatch that will be able to connect to mobile networks in roaming. Do you know is this model have "mobile data roaming" settings or something similar?


----------



## Sirius_Balzier (Feb 11, 2018)

Hi. I was reading the entire forum, even in google and other forums, looking for a fix to the timeout problem when installing the browser on mt6261; found nothing, someone says there's no fix already. But, has anyone discovered the fix? Or some way to surf the web on this watch? I'll trying in some form, flashing, flashing and flashing in order to "fix" this issue with no luck 

Another question: ( @Golem_ )
Has this watch some PAN or DUN bt profile? (Yes, is for that)


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2018)

*To hell with the stock wares is what I say*

Since I purchased this device to use as a Guinea Pig any way, I've decided to see about bending it to my will and coding my own software and OS for it. What's the good in being a species of smart monkeys if we don't test the limits from time to time. I'll keep ya posted as to my progress. 



dvhooren said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought a DZ09 and received it last week. I am from the Netherlands...
> I like the design and the display is also good. Some functions I will probably never use but in general a nice smartwatch.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## cassio.kennedy (Feb 12, 2018)

*help*

Hi, first excuse my English. I have a smartwatch and resolve to do an update and did not back up, tried to install several more updates the touch does not work I wonder if anyone could help me.

Smartwatch: MTK6261da | Umeox61d_bt_11C


----------



## galacterian (Feb 12, 2018)

Sirius_Balzier said:


> Hi. I was reading the entire forum, even in google and other forums, looking for a fix to the timeout problem when installing the browser on mt6261; found nothing, someone says there's no fix already. But, has anyone discovered the fix? Or some way to surf the web on this watch? I'll trying in some form, flashing, flashing and flashing in order to "fix" this issue with no luck
> 
> Another question: ( @Golem_ )
> Has this watch some PAN or DUN bt profile? (Yes, is for that)

Click to collapse




HI TO ALL YOU GUYS ARE SO LUCKY!! TODAY,I WANT TO SHARE WITH ALL OF YOU MY ZMAEE SPECIAL APP FOLDER,THIS HAS ALL THE GAMES HACKED BY MYSELF AND EVEN *IT HAS A FUNTIONAL BROWSER* IN ALL THE MT6261DA PROCESORS DZ09 DAMN CLONE SMART WATCH FIRST YOU NEED TO UNCOMPRESS THE FOLDER USING WIN RAR AND GET OUT OF THE WATCH THE MICRO SD YOU ARE GOING TO USE FOR, THEN FORMAT THE MICROSD IN FAT 32 AND EXTRACT THE ZMAEE FOLDER AND PUT ON IT*,THE BROWSER WORKS WITH OUT ANY PRE CONFIGURATION ON THE CONECTIVITY MENU*,SO FOR THE FIRST TIME PUT IN THE WATCH A MICRO SIM WITH OUT CREDIT MONEY, THEN TURN IT ON AND GO TO THE ZMAEE CENTER GAME
DIALING: #*00000000*# SO YOU WILL HAVE AN OPTION TO UPGRADE THE APP STORE DO NOT DO IT,EXIT AND GO IN AGAIN THEN GO TO THE APPS YOU WILL SEE THE GAMES ROLL OPEN ONE BY ONE AND SELECT "PURCHASE" WHEN IT ASK FOR THAT,DO NOT WORRY ABOUT YOU WILL NOT HAVE TO PAID FOR SMS SEND AND PURCHASE IT IS A PART OF THE HACK PROGRAM SO AFTER THAT YOU WILL HAVE ALL THE GAMES FREE....I ALMOST FORGET: THIS IS THE LINK OF MY ZMAEE FOLDER: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ppc...ew?usp=sharing HOPE YOU COULD BE HAPPY WITH IT AND ENJOY IT..
HOLY ****!! I almost forget the pass for uncompress the file is: galacterianhacker22


----------



## Sirius_Balzier (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks man, i forgot that lol; will try it in my spare time


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## galacterian (Feb 12, 2018)

sure man!!try it and tell me if it works on your device!!

---------- Post added at 05:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:00 PM ----------

if it works for you give me a thanks so i can increase my thanksmeter!!


----------



## ceske91 (Feb 14, 2018)

*Need correct firmware*



paul66000 said:


> Hi Wulf
> I have just got a heads up on what you are doing ..So to answer your question.. Will you watch respond faster... will it receive better…. Unfortunately the answer is no….
> For example it recognised my SIM card but cannot connect ..
> I understand that you will make a backup first... very wise move….. And make sure it works...
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Paul, 
i had a same problem with flashing my dz09, and now i can't find the correct firmware, can you please share the firmware that you find and works for you?


----------



## masterchi844 (Feb 14, 2018)

*MTK60D Firmware*

Hi! is here someone to find for me the mtk60d firmware ( official one ).
Or if someone have the firmware send that to me...
Best Regards
-M.ali


----------



## bigsupersquid (Feb 15, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Since I purchased this device to use as a Guinea Pig any way, I've decided to see about bending it to my will and coding my own software and OS for it. What's the good in being a species of smart monkeys if we don't test the limits from time to time. I'll keep ya posted as to my progress.

Click to collapse



Here's a decent starting point for you.
Definitely keep us posted.


----------



## MOA89 (Feb 15, 2018)

Does anyone know how to get FREE games on a DZ09? A tutorial would be much appreciated.

---------- Post added at 04:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:53 PM ----------




galacterian said:


> HI TO ALL YOU GUYS ARE SO LUCKY!! TODAY,I WANT TO SHARE WITH ALL OF YOU MY ZMAEE SPECIAL APP FOLDER,THIS HAS ALL THE GAMES HACKED BY MYSELF  AND EVEN IT HAS A FUNTIONAL BROWSER IN ALL THE MT6261DA PROCESORS DZ09 DAMN CLONE SMART WATCH FIRST YOU NEED TO UNCOMPRESS THE FOLDER USING WIN RAR AND GET OUT OF THE WATCH THE MICRO SD YOU ARE GOING TO USE FOR, THEN FORMAT THE MICROSD IN FAT 32 AND EXTRACT THE ZMAEE FOLDER AND PUT ON IT,THE BROWSER WORKS WITH OUT ANY PRE CONFIGURATION ON THE CONECTIVITY MENU,SO FOR THE FIRST TIME PUT IN THE WATCH A MICRO SIM WITH OUT CREDIT MONEY, THEN TURN IT ON AND GO TO THE ZMAEE CENTER GAME
> DIALING: #*00000000*# SO YOU WILL HAVE AN OPTION TO UPGRADE THE APP STORE DO NOT DO IT,EXIT AND GO IN AGAIN THEN GO TO THE APPS YOU WILL SEE THE GAMES ROLL OPEN ONE BY ONE AND SELECT "PURCHASE" WHEN IT ASK FOR THAT,DO NOT WORRY ABOUT YOU WILL NOT HAVE TO PAID FOR SMS SEND AND PURCHASE IT IS A PART OF THE HACK PROGRAM  SO AFTER THAT YOU WILL HAVE  ALL THE GAMES FREE....I ALMOST FORGET: THIS IS THE LINK OF MY ZMAEE FOLDER: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ppcF_YTX-zUoxrvqhZPDq2fr9u39e3dd/view?usp=sharing     HOPE YOU COULD BE HAPPY WITH IT AND ENJOY IT..
> HOLY ****!! I almost forget the pass for uncompress the file is: galacterianhacker22

Click to collapse



thanks! even tho only a few games work. why? am I supposed to wait until it starts working ? can you explain some more? thanks.


----------



## sandeepachanta2000 (Feb 15, 2018)

*bro share li link of the firmware*

:crying::crying::crying:bro plz share the link of this firmware  my watch is bricked due to wrong flash file


HawkEye said:


> @Golem_ Hey, I just entered the DZ09 family! I did some research over XDA and google on changing the firmware, changing the facewatch and all that, however, i could change the firmware successfully, but the rest of them are just a dead no  I have had my share of ROM flashing, MTK tools and services, but the smartwatch is something a little new to me. So what i need is -
> 
> Is there any way to "update" the firmware (how do i know which is the latest?  )
> Can i change the firmware to one from an "updated" version of the smartwatch (i know it isn't usually possible, but i heard you can on the internet)?
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## vampin (Feb 17, 2018)

*any suggestions????*



Golem_ said:


> dhiva tiradika said:
> 
> 
> > Man, reboot computer, as for watch remove battery and put it back, get in flashtool folder/backup folder and delete anything you find there, make sure that in <Options/Backup and restore> you have checked No Action and try again>
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## galacterian (Feb 18, 2018)

MOA89 said:


> Does anyone know how to get FREE games on a DZ09? A tutorial would be much appreciated.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:53 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i think because all the others games have another resolution than 240*240 then they are not compatible with,so i found that zmaee game folder in brazilian site ,by the way the most of the games work on it, check your zmaee game center....regards from mexico....


----------



## MOA89 (Feb 21, 2018)

Still couldnt find any solution why the games still have to be purchased. Can you make a tutorial? Or better, can anyone give me the original dz09 firmware?


----------



## VictorOliveiraWeb (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi, i know thats a old post, but i having trouble sending theese commands, there is some tutorial ?


----------



## kidil (Feb 25, 2018)

*dz09 wap browser as text viewer*

Is there any way to use dz09 wap browser as text viewer? My watch has mtk6261 and thus I can't install vxp apps.


----------



## mohtaprashantrocks (Feb 28, 2018)

*custom watchfaces for mt6261 incoming !!*

anyone looking to change watchface on their mt6261 based DZ09 or other smartwatch, i have found a way to properly edit watchfaces with the help of the java application   
https://forum.xda-developers.com/smartwatch/other-smartwatches/how-to-set-dz09-mt6261-custom-t3756859

rejoice !!


----------



## koukei22 (Mar 2, 2018)

*clone DZ09 MTK6260DA*

Hi everybody, i have a backup of DZ09 MTK6260DA 32MB/32MB if anyone need it. My question is, someone have a tutorial about cook this kind of rom ?, please if anyone know about it, share me links, thankyou everybody!.:good:


----------



## chswiger (Mar 3, 2018)

Was playing around with the dz09 (clone likely, haven't verified - also have a Hipipoo one from a year ago)  Cawono ($11 on ebay)  serial port AT commands - they sort of semi work but cannot send a text via serial (using my own private 2g osmocom system as ATT shutdown around here last year and no t-mobile here,  MCC=001,MNC=01):

Plug in micro-usb to Ubuntu laptop, first time got /dev/ttyACM0 then it was /dev/ttyUSB0
$ picocom -b 115200 /dev/ttyUSB0

AT+CGMM          Model Identification
+CGMM: MTK2

AT+GMR               Revision Identification
+CGMR: K99B-COB-DZ09-7789BOE-QCY-DC3A01-KM-V06.280-20171122, 2017/11/22 15:49
AT+CGMR
+CGMR: K99B-COB-DZ09-7789BOE-QCY-DC3A01-KM-V06.280-20171122, 2017/11/22 15:49

AT+CSQ               Signal Quality
+CSQ: 20, 99

AT+CMEE?          Error format - 2 is verbose
+CMEE: 0
AT+CMEE=2
OK
AT+CMEE?
+CMEE: 2

AT+COPS?               Operator Selection
+COPS: 1,0,"00101"

AT+COPS=?          < several seconds delay >
+COPS: (2,"00101","00101","00101",0),,(0-3),(0-2)

AT+CSCS=?               Select TE Character Set
+CSCS: ("IRA", "GSM", "HEX", "PCCP437", "8859-1", "UCS2", "UCS2_0X81")
AT+CSCS="8859-1"
OK
AT+CSCS?
+CSCS: "8859-1"

AT+CNUM                    subscriber number
OK
AT+CNUM=?
OK

AT+CLIP?                    Calling Line Identity Presentation
+CLIP: 0, 2
AT+CLIP=?
+CLIP: (0-1)

AT+CCFC=?               Call forwarding number and conditions
+CCFC: (0-5)

AT+CCWA?               Call Waiting
+CCWA: 0
AT+CCWA=?
+CCWA: (0-1)

AT+CHLD=?               Call Holding Services
+CHLD: (0, 1, 1x, 2, 2x, 3, 4, 5)

AT+CLCC=?               List Current Calls
OK
If I call the watch it prints this:
AT+CLCC
+CLCC: 1,1,0,0,0,"3045100",129

AT+VTS=?                    DTMF Tones Transmission
+VTS: 0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,A,B,C,D,#,*

This appears to start to work but get unknown after ctrl-z
AT+CMGW                    Write message to memory
> boo<ctrl-l><ctrl-m>
hoo<ctrl-l><ctrl-m>
<ctrl-z>
+CME ERROR: unknown

At one point while exploring this popped up - seemingly not in response to anything I typed
*** DTR: up ***

If I call the watch this pops up:
+EAIC: 1, "3045100", 129, 0, 1
RING


----------



## chswiger (Mar 5, 2018)

This is kind of fun (old but I just discovered it) -  you can get a command prompt on your late model DZ09 (recently ebay $11 purchase, firmware build 11/22/2017)  using fernly for the MT6261. Discussion  https://www.kosagi.com/forums/viewtopic.php?id=376   code: https://github.com/isogashii/fernly/tree/fernly6261     I had to d/l the zip, doing git on the repo link seems broken or gits a different version that does not have  stage1.c.    Anyway, do all that you have a command prompt to explore: 


> Loading Fernly USB loader... checksum matches 0x24ce Ok
> Executing Ferly USB loader... Ok
> Waiting for Fernly USB loader banner... RFernly stage 1 loader for 6261
> Write four bytes of program size, then write program data...
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## lzgmc (Mar 5, 2018)

I have a clone DZ09 that I can't get working on T-mobile, even after changing IMEIs with a broken phone that I own. It detects it but won't register. Help?
Edit: nvm it works


----------



## Ibsmart (Mar 9, 2018)

*Strange notifications*

I get strange notification, don't really know what it is but appears on my notification. It's like a blinking notification that goes and come.

Somebody
Please
Any body 

Thanks


----------



## Ludka333 (Mar 11, 2018)

*dz09 connectivity is missing from the menu*

Hi, guys. In my dz09 connectivity is missing from the menu. So, there is no internet too... Can I do something with it? Thanks.


----------



## Luebbi (Mar 16, 2018)

*Hidden system partition?*

Hello people, 
it came to happen I was "gifted" with a DZ09 from GB. It's a 6261 Model with 32mb

After lurking information for some days I decided to get an account in order to exchange experience. 

Where shall I start? The device handled over to me was with english, hindi and other asian languages, the provided firmware update from GB happened a white screen - that's where I started to investigate working firmwares. Finally the cawoni image provided by jitelkam/4pda worked, with the extra comfort having a user interface in german. 

But then I faced a thing I can not help myself any longer: I messed around with the ZMAEE store, specifically  uninstalled the web browser which resulted in non-working shortcuts for Facebook, Whatsapp, etc. More unwisely, the sd card was formatted in between, now the zmaee store is no longer working properly ("initializing now, please retry later"). Surprisingly a flash with full format, even with a complete different branch version does not solve it, nor did undeleting the original files. 
Doing some research inside the binaries (in first line to research working codes for my version) I found queries to a drive "z", with folders starting with an "@". I wonder about a persistent memory area where initial information like the zmaee store are stored, it's definitely not the sd card or the 4MB ROM Partition.

 Or am I too plain stupid to do a proper format and flash?. 

I'm looking forward to some enlightenment 

greetings, Luebbi


----------



## margrador (Mar 23, 2018)

Golem_ said:


> mtk6261D at 32M NOR flash memory

Click to collapse



Thanks! What about the exact same read but with model:NX9_G10 ?


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## Golem_ (Mar 24, 2018)

Luebbi said:


> Hello people,
> it came to happen I was "gifted" with a DZ09 from GB. It's a 6261 Model with 32mb
> 
> After lurking information for some days I decided to get an account in order to exchange experience.
> ...

Click to collapse



the format procedure doesn't remove data


----------



## Luebbi (Mar 24, 2018)

Golem_ said:


> the format procedure doesn't remove data

Click to collapse



Hi Golem, 
thank you for the answer, that's what I expected. Can you provide any experience how to format these data or get access to them. From my own experience a factory reset is not sufficient so it must be either a protected memory area or extra partition. Within the last weeks *every* 32mb ROM from the collection has been flashed and I wonder whether all the non-working touchscreens after  flash/format may be due to an unmodified calibration file that might be in that area aswell. OK our DZ09 seem no longer to be high fashion but I'm eager to find out. I like this little toy.

My little "problem" has overcome with getting another ZMAEE folder from the net. 

But a different question. In company mode my specimen just brings up notifications about new SMS, but none from K9 Mail or Whatsapp - although they're checked. I'm using "FunRun" as app to synchronise. Is it just FunRun is limited and other apps might do a better job or is this a general limitation?

Greetings, Luebbi


----------



## geosmih (Mar 27, 2018)

Golem_ said:


> you transfer them in your memory card, then in file manager you get to the file, tap it twice, appears the message done and after you find it on the last window from menu
> I have attached pdf reader, the txt one I have seen around (don't ask me where)

Click to collapse



Sir, I have moved all the files to the SD memory and put on my smartwatch, but when I click on the file, nothing happens. Please help. It is urgent.


----------



## rejtettlampas (Mar 28, 2018)

Hi!
I bought a DZ09 smartwatch. Unfortunately, it does not work well. The touch screen is badly detected! If I touch the left side of the display, detected the right side of the display. I click on the settings icon and the calendar opens. In the calculator, if push number 1, write a number 3. Could this be a software error or a hardware problem?
Sorry for bad writing, but I know little about english and the google translator helped me!


----------



## jerin_tom10 (Mar 30, 2018)

Aadel1999 said:


> hello i have explored the forum and i went in same situation as one of the other users as i flashed a new firmware in hurry i forgot to backup and soon as it updated it had inverted colour screen and no touch response the firmware was something like GT08 i dont know what happened so went for other firmware one by one as many of them worked but none of them gave me access to the touch screen can i plzz get some advise or solution so that my watch work again as usual and also if you can provide a suitable APLUS firmware for my device
> ill give the information about my device down below
> company: ikon
> model: ik-w80
> ...

Click to collapse



me too.
have u fixed the problem


----------



## Akash krishna Madhu AKASH (Apr 4, 2018)

firmware and flash tool please


----------



## JayaneshTG (Apr 6, 2018)

Do anyone have the link for the stock ROM of DZ09?
Version Info
LD991B_V5.8_COB_RYQ_YX_ZX_DZ09_JXD7789_9304_3A01_B_V3.3
[BRANCH]:
11CW1352MP
MTK61D_BTDIALER_11C
BUILD: BUILD_NO
SERIAL#:
[BUILD TIME]
2017/02/18 14.23
[MRE VERESION] - 266932828
HAL_VERNO


----------



## vasyekv (Apr 9, 2018)

....
I found instructions for setting up to use a SIM card. 
1. Go to settings. 
2. Go to network settings. 
3. Go to network selection. 
4. Choose select network. 
But I get "searching" then "failed to search network"

It's tech info 

[VERSION]
T8..COB..61D..V1..20171129
[BRANCH]
11CW1352MP
GPLUS61A..11C..NX9
BUILD: BUILD..NO
SERIAL#:
[BUILD TIME]
2017/11/29 15:11
[MRE VERSION] 3100
HAL..VERNO

MTK Soft Ver 0x1303
MTK HW Ver. Unknown
Ver: 0x6f
Usrid:0
Os. MTK60D
Os Vern:
Model C1
Company: Z023
Width: 240 , Height: 240
MaxRam: 870400
Kbd: 1
TouchScreen:1
Cap:0x1f
Macro:
FAEongMing
Build Date: 20171129
Build Time: 2017/11/29 15:11

Can someone help?


----------



## msssm (Apr 10, 2018)

Captured a DZ09 from a advertising... trying to find out if it can be of any use for me.
*#8375# :
	
	



```
LD991C_V7.0_COB_A_BB_DT09_LX7789_9304_9305_Z_B_V5.2
[BRANCH]
11CW1352MP
MTK61D_BTDIALER_11C
BUILD: BUILD_NO
SERIAL#:
[BUILD TIME]
2017/08/18 09:43
[MRE VERSION] -
266941036
HAL_VERNO
```
So I got some questions:

 Is this original or a clone?
 Though the firmware isn't old, I'd like to try updating. All guides only show the Windows flashing tools. Is there any Linux tool doing that?
 Afaik there is no "custom" rom for these cheap devices yet, is it?
 I wasn't brave enough to install the chinese APK for more features via BT like notifications. That was requesting almost every permission. Can I use just every "BT notification" app provided in the Playstore or is that brand specific?
 If the watch could be of any use, it should have a synchronized clock just like my wave controlled watches. Does the DZ09 have any way to synchronize the clock like Bluetooth, GSM (with sim card), or even NTP via GPRS?


----------



## prokrastinat (Apr 12, 2018)

Hi, I recently bought these watch from AliExpress. I tried various notification apps. None of them worked. So I thought maybe firmware update might solve this. I tried *#8357# code to check version. It didn't work. So I disassembled watch to check the chip. It is MTK6260DA.


----------



## mohtaprashantrocks (Apr 14, 2018)

*Custom BTNotification app*

the original BTNotification app i got with my watch had a bunch of spyware in it to be honest.
and i was tinkering with the code and made a custom version without the spyware and with a few more features like the option to use front camera in remote camera mode and see whatsapp text message in notification etc !


check out the post !


----------



## irtrin (Apr 14, 2018)

Mohtaprashantrocks is the expert. I recommend his topic - https://forum.xda-developers.com/sm...-set-dz09-mt6261-custom-t3756859#post76228593

*I do not responsible for my advice. and package files. It is only advice. You can damage your device, yor smartwatch at your responsibility.*

I collect many files to DZ09. I attached my firmware with sharingan watchface. It is modded 4PDA dz09 TRONE , I only change watchface. It is firmware for MTK6261. Firmware from May 2017. I tested this firmware, simcard works, good color and speed of device.  This is the best firmware. I checked over 150 firmwares. 

Download link with package to DZ09 - https://megawrzuta.pl/download/694b57d9fdfe18e565733052a1858888.html


----------



## Saurodino20 (Apr 15, 2018)

*Brock my DZ09 6260da*



koukei22 said:


> Hi everybody, i have a backup of DZ09 MTK6260DA 32MB/32MB if anyone need it. My question is, someone have a tutorial about cook this kind of rom ?, please if anyone know about it, share me links, thankyou everybody!.:good:

Click to collapse



Hi all, I recently bought a DZ09 with mtk6260da chip and, for my stupidity, I corrupted the firmware so I will be very gratefull if someone could give me a backup or a working firmware. 
Thank you in advance. BR


----------



## ksquared_au (Apr 18, 2018)

Good aftenoon.
Had a DZ09 in the drawer  for a while and now old faithful Pebble is on it last legs, thought id give this another chance to prove its self.
Problem i have , im not sure which one i have got and if there is an available firmware up date for it...

I played with the reedback thing Golum posted, but hit an error trying to read the file i produces.
I have put in the old *#8375# but cant work out which one i have....

{Version}
NX9_61D_240_V2_1_QW_32_T3_L3_C4_G4_E_IPS_160303
{BRANCH}
11CW1352MP
GPLUS61A_11C_NX9

Can anyone point me in the right direction?

Cheers


----------



## tasnim_tamim (Apr 20, 2018)

Hello,
I would like to know whether if my DZ09 smartwatch is clone or original. According to some YouTube videos.. I have a fake one. But some says I have a old firmware. Can anyone confirm any of those claims for me.
I also would like to know what my mtk model is and is there any way to get a custom watchface.

Thanks.
Here is my version info summary, (Also got the pictures of it attached below)

```
LD991B_V5.8_COB_A_YZD_DZ09_LX7789_TZ9304_3A01_J_V2.5
[BRANCH]:
11CW1352MP
MTK61D_BTDIALER_11C
BUILD:BUILD_NO
SERIAL#:
[BUILD TIME]
2017/06/01 17:15
[MRE VERSION] -
HAL_VERNO:
```


----------



## dfgigger (Apr 20, 2018)

tasnim_tamim said:


> some says I have a old firmware. Can anyone confirm any of those claims for me.
> 
> Here is my version info summary
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, if you need "not old firmware", you are welcome to 4pda:





> MTK61D_BTDIALER_11C_PCB01_gprs_MT6261_S00.LD991B_V5_8_COB_A_YZD_DZ09_LX7789_*TZ9304*_3A01_J_A_V2_5.bin 2017/06/01 17:15
> MTK61D_BTDIALER_11C_PCB01_gprs_MT6261_S00.LD991B_V5_8_COB_RYQ_JMX_SW_DZ09_LX7789_9304_3A01_A_V13_3.bin 2017/02/21 10:55
> MTK61D_BTDIALER_11C_PCB01_gprs_MT6261_S00.LD991B_V5_8_COB_RYQ_JMX_SW_S1_XRM7789_9304_3A01_A_V12_2.bin 2017/02/17 13:50
> MTK61D_BTDIALER_11C_PCB01_gprs_MT6261_S00.LD991B_V5_8_COB_RYQ_TQHD_DZ09_3A01_XRM7789_9304_J_A_V5_0.bin
> ...

Click to collapse



But you need know your IMEI *#06# , to change after flash...

Good luck...


----------



## Aveneid (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi, can someone help me? 
I have DZ09 with MTK6260AD, after flashing rom ( drive [.] google [.] com/open?id=1Gs9MGUOKNYRz_nx4D8shvX9gJe3if_oK ) i have only white screen with no sound or vibra. I didint create backup cuz im stupid ._.
Ram test:  (is it 32/32?)



        ===============    Memory Detection Report     ===============

Internal RAM:

	Size = 0x0000D000 (52KB)

External RAM:

	Type = SRAM

	Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NOR Flash:

	Device ID = "[WINBOND] W25Q32BV" (226)
	Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NAND Flash:

	ERROR: NAND Flash was not detected!

============		 RAM Test		 ============

Data Bus Test :
[D0][D1][D2][D3][D4][D5][D6][D7][D8][D9][D10][D11][D12][D13][D14][D15]
OK!

Address Bus Test :
[A1][A2][A3][A4][A5][A6][A7][A8][A9][A10][A11][A12][A13][A14][A15][A16][A17][A18][A19][A20][A21]
OK!

RAM Pattern Test :
Writing ...
	0x44332211, 
	0xA5A5A5A5, 
	0xA5A5A500, 
	0xA500A500, 
	0xA5000000, 
	0x00000000, 
	0xFFFF0000, 
	0xFFFFFFFF, 
OK!

Increment/Decrement Test :
Writing ...
OK!
    


No secret codes works for me so... How i can fix it?


----------



## irtrin (Apr 23, 2018)

Aveneid said:


> Hi, can someone help me?
> I have DZ09 with MTK6260AD, after flashing rom ( drive [.] google [.] com/open?id=1Gs9MGUOKNYRz_nx4D8shvX9gJe3if_oK ) i have only white screen with no sound or vibra. I didint create backup cuz im stupid ._.
> Ram test:  (is it 32/32?)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




You have a wrong firmware. You have to seach other firmware. I checked over 150 firmwares, and only 5% do not have this error.  Sometimes you get negative colors or touchscreen does not works. You search other firmware.

Easy, you repair your smartwatch.  You catch this link and I wish good luck. https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B_hRh3DjuBoeblBsakZfUWFCeGM


----------



## meghgoswami (May 1, 2018)

*ROM requirement for MTK6261*

Hello guys!
I have a _GT08s_ (a really bad clone) that has the *MTK6261* chipset. There's currently no ROM supporting any of the features I'm asking for, but could anyone suggest/build/teach me to build a ROM which will have the following features:
1. Support for .vxp app installation
2. Support for watch modification easily (like through the settings app) like changing the boot animations, wallpapers, audio ....
3. Support for playing videos
4. A pull-down and/or swipe up feature to access quick settings and notifications (plus other gestures)
4. Cool UI
5. A bunch of other cool features... 

Please forgive me if what I say is impossible. Any help regarding this topic will be really helpful. Thanks in advance! :good:
Greetings,
Meghraj


----------



## xdaTim123 (May 1, 2018)

meghgoswami said:


> Hello guys!
> I have a _GT08s_ (a really bad clone) that has the *MTK621* chipset. There's currently no ROM supporting any of the features I'm asking for, but could anyone suggest/build/teach me to build a ROM which will have the following features:
> 1. Support for .vxp app installation
> 2. Support for watch modification easily (like through the settings app) like changing the boot animations, wallpapers, audio ....
> ...

Click to collapse



There is no such thing for 621 I believe, you need the a original as they have more memory and speed. I used to do some experimenting where I could figure out an app store on clone watches, but have stopped my search long ago.
Sometimes you can get second hand original watches for real cheap here in the Netherlands, maybe that's also the case where you are.


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## meghgoswami (May 1, 2018)

> There is no such thing for 621 I believe, you need the a original as they have more memory and speed.

Click to collapse



Can't it atleast support .vxp app installation?
[EDIT]: Sorry for the confusion, I actually meant an *MTK6261* chipset:angel:.


----------



## trevuseur (May 4, 2018)

Hello

I bought a Smartwatch Dz09
I have several languages but not French.
I tried a lot of firmwares but they do not work
Here is the version
61D-240-240-CR-Watch V 1.0-20180104
11CW1352MP
GPLUS61A-11C
2018/01/04 3100 HAL VERNO
Where can I find the firmware and is there a way to add French?
Thank you


----------



## DarkAM (May 6, 2018)

@Golem_

Hello guys, anyone know which component on the board of dz09 is the motion sensor?

Thank you.


----------



## meghgoswami (May 6, 2018)

@Golem_ can you help me please? I have a fake gt08 with MTK6261 chipset... I was wondering if I could get a firmware with support for .vxp app installation?
Thanks in advance
Greetings, Meghraj


----------



## trevuseur (May 6, 2018)

Hello

I bought a Smartwatch Dz09
I have several languages but not French.
I tried a lot of firmwares but they do not work
Here is the version
61D-240-240-CR-Watch V 1.0-20180104
11CW1352MP
GPLUS61A-11C
2018/01/04 3100 HAL VERNO
Where can I find the firmware and is there a way to add French?
Thank you


----------



## mohtaprashantrocks (May 9, 2018)

trevuseur said:


> Hello
> 
> I bought a Smartwatch Dz09
> I have several languages but not French.
> ...

Click to collapse



you should be able to edit the rom using the java tool in this post to add french , i think


----------



## dasoftsk (May 10, 2018)

*DZ09 with MT6261DA freeze*

Hello Everybody,
One week ago I received DZ09 what I ordered from e-bay (8€). After the device start it work normally (music, photo, sync, settings...) but after 15 sec without activity only black screen appear and after pressing button actual screen freeze (no touch, no function). The same is If i press anytime button in main screen and press button again (no clock, only black screen and after button again it return to prev. screen but freezed).
I think in normally working DZ09 can analog or digtal clock appear but on my DZ09 only black screen and everything freeze only possibility is to disconnect and connect the battery.
Post cost to China is more than cost of the smartwatch so I would like to run it on any other firmware (I think it should be any firmware bug).
I see my watch contain chip Mediatek MT6261DA. Code as *#8375# not working, only *#06# show IMEI and *#00000000# show a few info MTK Soft Ver:0x1303 MTKHW ver:Unknown Ver:0x6f UsrId:0 Os:MTK60D, Model ZMAEE_PRO, Company:ZA34, MaxRam:614400, Kbd:1, TouchScreen:1, Cap:0x1f, Macro: FAE:ZMAEE, Build Date:20180313, Buid Time:2018/03/13 15:43.
As I tried to connect to flashtool (I select Download Agent to my na c:\FlashTool\MTK_AllInOne_DA.bin and Scatter File I set to any downloaded  fw e.g. c:\fw_DZ09_MT6261\config_mtk.cfg Readback start 0x00000000 end 0x00400000) but I never succed connection (flashtool sometimes show COM port, but readback never started). I tried it on more OS, more computers with more different drivers.
Can anybody help me step by step, how (with what drivers on what OS and how (with battery or without battery?) and what FW) can work with this chip MT6261DA (looks like it's clone of clone of DZ09)?
I spend one week googling, I have a lot of downloaded fw for it but I am not succed on connection.
Is it possible to flash the firmware e.g. directly via sdcard? (on my w10x64 it's not easy, on w7x32 it sometimes show the port but transfer never run) or does it exist some drivers what can work?
Thanks in advance for all answers.
 Have a nice day   Best regards                     Dalibor


----------



## DarkAM (May 11, 2018)

@Golem_

New ROM for DZ09 MTK6261da with new face watch.

*People who use ROM from Alex should be able to use this ROM without problem.

https://www29.zippyshare.com/v/lyEUsWK8/file.html


----------



## dasoftsk (May 11, 2018)

DarkAM said:


> @Golem_
> 
> New rom for dz09 mtk6261da with new face watch.
> 
> *People who use rom from Alex should be able to use this rom without problem.

Click to collapse



Hello, it looks nice!
where can I download this ROM and needed drivers / flash tool?


----------



## DarkAM (May 11, 2018)

dasoftsk said:


> Hello, it looks nice!
> where can I download this ROM and needed drivers / flash tool?

Click to collapse



Hi,

Driver + Flashtool : https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_hRh3DjuBoeeUk3azBBU0ZvSXc/view (credit : Golem_)
ROM : https://www29.zippyshare.com/v/lyEUsWK8/file.html

Make sure to make backup 1st and if it's your first time making a backup, make sure to do that first before making memory test.


----------



## reziko.av4 (May 12, 2018)

*please help me*



Golem_ said:


> Man give me in pm a skype ID and I'll try to explain in voice and sharing screen

Click to collapse



i purchused my dz09 from ebay with 6260A cpu if this is not fake , and it doesnot have FM radio app and i cannot change wallpaper , can u help me ? can i install fm app and try to work with OTG antena ? please help me to understand what heppend to me (i dont have that much money for purchuse 1-2 or more dz09,if u can please help me..)


----------



## dasoftsk (May 12, 2018)

*DZ09 with MTK6261DA fw Download Problem*



DarkAM said:


> Hi,
> 
> Driver + Flashtool :
> ROM : =
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello DarkAM,
Thanks a lot, your ROM is the first ROM which scatter file allow me to download ReadBack. (0 - 0x00400000) and Memory test.
Many thanks for that.
Only problem is that I set Options / Backup and Restore / Backup -> Download/Format -> Restore and as I tried to make download/download, I connect after 5-6 seconds the usb, it start 0%(Enter Meta to Backup Calibration Data ...) and after 25 seconds FlashTool shows me an META ERROR : BootROM start command passed, but target has no response until timeout.
I include my memory test
===============    Memory Detection Report     ===============

Internal RAM:

	Size = 0x0000D000 (52KB)

External RAM:

	Type = SRAM

	Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NOR Flash:

	Device ID = "[MXIC] MX25L3291FWJI_09" (274)
	Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NAND Flash:

	ERROR: NAND Flash was not detected!

============		 RAM Test		 ============

Data Bus Test :
[D0][D1][D2][D3][D4][D5][D6][D7][D8][D9][D10][D11][D12][D13][D14][D15]
OK!

Address Bus Test :
[A1][A2][A3][A4][A5][A6][A7][A8][A9][A10][A11][A12][A13][A14][A15][A16][A17][A18][A19][A20][A21]
OK!

RAM Pattern Test :
Writing ...
	0x44332211, 
	0xA5A5A5A5, 
	0xA5A5A500, 
	0xA500A500, 
	0xA5000000, 
	0x00000000, 
	0xFFFF0000, 
	0xFFFFFFFF, 
OK!

Increment/Decrement Test :
Writing ...
OK!

I tried also NAND test with following results :
===============    Memory Detection Report     ===============

Internal RAM:

	Size = 0x0000D000 (52KB)

External RAM:

	Type = SRAM

	Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NOR Flash:

	Device ID = "[MXIC] MX25L3291FWJI_09" (274)
	Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NAND Flash:

	ERROR: NAND Flash was not detected!

============		 NAND Test		 ============

SKIP! NAND Flash was not detected!
I am not sure how to slove it... (if you have any idea...)
Many thanks again for the first working ROM , if you have any other ROM what can work on DZ09 with MTK6261DA, with my RAM/NOR/NAND, or do you have any idea how can I insert this fw into my watch please let me know  (Maybe I can try to Backup and Restore / No Action during the download? )
Have a nice day!


----------



## dasoftsk (May 12, 2018)

DarkAM said:


> Hi,
> Make sure to make backup 1st and if it's your first time making a backup, make sure to do that first before making memory test.

Click to collapse



Hello DarkAM,
Thanks again. At least I tried to download that ROM directly (Options / Backup and Restore / No Action) and flashing runs correctly!!! 
Anyway after watch reboot I see only white screen and after button press only black screen.
So only possibility for me was return my backed-up ROM, but still with the same problem (after 15 sec. timeout I see only black screen, not clock and screen freeze).
Do you have any Idea if you see my ROM and NAND outputs, what ROM should I use? DZ09 with MTK6261DA, RAM 52k, SRAM 4MB, NVR Flash Device ID = "[MXIC] MX25L3291FWJI_09" (274) 4MB ... ?
Thanks in advance. 
   Best regards
               Dalibor


----------



## dasoftsk (May 13, 2018)

Hi guys,
I just tried about 50 firmwares but no one is working correctly on my watch. Original fw freeze screen after 15 sec and not working clock. New firmwares I tried usualy after flashing and restart bring only white screen and after pressing button black screen. One fw from U8 bring on my screen only in smart part (quater) small display and other part of screen was with colored points, but touch not work.
Do somebody of you have the similar hardware for DZ09 with MT6251DA:

Ver.
Q9_61D_LSSD_SX_EU_9305_4IN1_V3_6_BYD_SP0820_0313
[BRANCH]:
11CW1352MP
MTK61D_BDIALER_11C
MCU SW
Q9_61D_LSSD_SX_EU_9305_4IN1_V3_6_BYD_SP08 20_0313
BB Chip
MT6261
PCB_V3.5&PA5525

My DZ09 proc. MTK6261DA Memory
RAM   Size = 0x0000D000 (52KB)
SRAM  Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)
NOR Flash: Device ID = "[MXIC] MX25L3291FWJI_09" (274)
Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)
NAND Flash: ERROR: NAND Flash was not detected!

Can somebody help me please? Looks like every DZ09 from china have other processor, PCB, memory, ...


----------



## reziko.av4 (May 13, 2018)

Guys can u give me oroginal dz09 link where can i buy it ? Because i bought 2 and are fake and don't have FM radio and video rec , please help mee


----------



## DarkAM (May 13, 2018)

dasoftsk said:


> Hello DarkAM,
> Thanks again. At least I tried to download that ROM directly (Options / Backup and Restore / No Action) and flashing runs correctly!!!
> Anyway after watch reboot I see only white screen and after button press only black screen.
> So only possibility for me was return my backed-up ROM, but still with the same problem (after 15 sec. timeout I see only black screen, not clock and screen freeze).
> ...

Click to collapse



Even with the same hardware configuration, it's will not sure a ROM that works with my watch will work with yours. But have you try that rom from alexx? Check Golem_ 32mb unusual ROM folder on Google drive

---------- Post added at 10:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:26 AM ----------




dasoftsk said:


> Hi guys,
> I just tried about 50 firmwares but no one is working correctly on my watch. Original fw freeze screen after 15 sec and not working clock. New firmwares I tried usualy after flashing and restart bring only white screen and after pressing button black screen. One fw from U8 bring on my screen only in smart part (quater) small display and other part of screen was with colored points, but touch not work.
> Do somebody of you have the similar hardware for DZ09 with MT6251DA:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Your original rom not working properly?


----------



## reziko.av4 (May 13, 2018)

*please give me exact link where u bought it*



j_hansen said:


> Hi guys
> Just got mine today and like it so far but 2 things I can figure out
> 1. How to get the watch dial to stay ON instead of dimming and then go switch off
> 2.the fm radio keep giving message to please plug in earphones even if loudspeaker is selected

Click to collapse



I bought 3 dz09 and , still cannot get this version that have radio .. please give me link where u buy your dz09


----------



## j_hansen (May 13, 2018)

reziko.av4 said:


> I bought 3 dz09 and , still cannot get this version that have radio .. please give me link where u buy your dz09

Click to collapse



The ones I bought was from gearbest


----------



## dasoftsk (May 13, 2018)

DarkAM said:


> Even with the same hardware configuration, it's will not sure a ROM that works with my watch will work with yours. But have you try that rom from alexx? Check Golem_ 32mb unusual ROM
> Your original rom not working properly?

Click to collapse



my original rom is working good but only first 15 sec. (If it would like download clock image as screensaver, screen is freezed and the only chance is to reconnect battery for next 15 sec. working...) So watch is totally unusable that's the reason why I search for another ROM. I tested about 30 last ROMs from DZ09 - unusual 32Mb NOR/mtk6261D, but all of them have white screen and are not working. (some of them have different tones during start, but none of last 30 ROM not work) anyway I will try to test another - there's more than 160 ROMs so if I plan to test them all, it will take some time...
Anyway thanks to all for the support!


----------



## erks007 (May 13, 2018)

I have a problem with my DZ09, it works fine until I lock the screen but it freezes after that. The screen still turns on, but touch doesn't work and the clock won't move forward.


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## reziko.av4 (May 14, 2018)

*Link?*



j_hansen said:


> The ones I bought was from gearbest

Click to collapse



Can u give me a link ? Exactly where u bought it


----------



## dasoftsk (May 14, 2018)

erks007 said:


> I have a problem with my DZ09, it works fine until I lock the screen but it freezes after that. The screen still turns on, but touch doesn't work and the clock won't move forward.

Click to collapse



Hi, I have exactly the same problem. So that means watch is totaly unusable.
Where and when did you bought the watch?
I bought it one month ago on ebay (https://www.ebay.ie/itm/DZ09-Blueto...var=521534316521&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649) anyway looks like every DZ09 have other PCB, other display, ...?
Data on watch description are not true (e.g. there's written 1,3MPix camera, in fact it's only 0,3MPix, there's writteln synchronizable callendar, but on fact callendar is shown only as mont view on days without synchronizing...) and the most significant difference is that my watch dont show clock face, only blue screen with origianl firmware and after that is possible to switch back to screen, but it is freezed.
Mine DZ09 have
11CW1352MP
MTK61D_BDIALER_11C
MCU SW
Q9_61D_LSSD_SX_EU_9305_4IN1_V3_6_BYD_SP08 20_0313
BB Chip
MT6261
PCB_V3.5&PA5525
and your?
Do you have already solved the problem?


----------



## dasoftsk (May 15, 2018)

erks007 said:


> I have a problem with my DZ09, it works fine until I lock the screen but it freezes after that. The screen still turns on, but touch doesn't work and the clock won't move forward.

Click to collapse




dasoftsk said:


> Hi, I have exactly the same problem. So that means watch is totaly unusable...

Click to collapse



Hi Guys,
I would like to test all the firmwares from DZ09 - unusual 32MB NOR/MTK6261D (https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B_hRh3DjuBoeNl9tM3ZRc0pDeTQ) - there's more than 180 firmwares
Anyway first I would like to test only these where dialer is MTK61D_BTDIALER_11C_PCB01_gprs_MT6261_S00 and SW start to Q9_61D_LSSD...
(mine sw is Q9_61D_LSSD_SX_EU_9305_4IN1_V3_6_BYD_SP0820_0313)
e.g. I found
3˙375˙832 4PDA 6erst.rar                                    with Q9_61D_LSSD_SX_EU_XRMHC_DC_V3_6_BYDCOB_20170504
3˙333˙787 4PDA dz09 NeiroNx 2.7z                   with Q9_61D_SWD_EU2_RHF_9_HSD_V3_6_TP_WKD_BYD_0502
6˙877˙759 4PDA dz09 Vapi.rar                           with Q9_61D_LSSD_SX_EU_TN_DC_V3_6_BYDCOB_BULGARIA_0515
3˙324˙288 4PDA dz09 WEREWOLF1973.rar       with Q9_61D_SY_SX_EU_YNS_NEW_GL_FAKE_V3_5_20170110
all have MTK61D_BTDIALER_11C_PCB01_gprs_MT6261_S00
anyway none of these is working correctly on my watch - only white screen with boot tone and then black screen (as clock).
Only my fw Q9_61D_LSSD_SX_EU_9305_4IN1_V3_6_BYD_SP0820_0313 is working but only first 15sec and then it don't show clock, only black screen and screen freeze.
If somebody solved (or can solve) that problem with freezing screen, please let us know...


----------



## reziko.av4 (May 15, 2018)

*whats about new frimware*



chidenbaum said:


> All the clones ranged 10$-12$ in price are supporting notifications,music playback through bluetooth earphones (the earphone must support music playback),even they can play music from the tracks stored in the phone.If your smartphones language has latin alphabet most likely you'll get notifications.You can't connect usb earphones to the clones, you can't listen to FM radio.Whatsapp is also anavailable.

Click to collapse



can we install new frimware on fake one that have radio app  ? and can it recive fm signal ? and is that possible to do this ? (maybe yes becaus i think they have same chipset)


----------



## erks007 (May 15, 2018)

dasoftsk said:


> Hi, I have exactly the same problem. So that means watch is totaly unusable.
> Where and when did you bought the watch?
> I bought it one month ago on ebay (https://www.ebay.ie/itm/DZ09-Blueto...var=521534316521&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649) anyway looks like every DZ09 have other PCB, other display, ...?
> Data on watch description are not true (e.g. there's written 1,3MPix camera, in fact it's only 0,3MPix, there's writteln synchronizable callendar, but on fact callendar is shown only as mont view on days without synchronizing...) and the most significant difference is that my watch dont show clock face, only blue screen with origianl firmware and after that is possible to switch back to screen, but it is freezed.
> ...

Click to collapse



I haven't solved the problem and don't really know where mine is from since I didn't buy it myself.
I forgot to write in my previous post but I also have no clock face on mine


----------



## erks007 (May 16, 2018)

This is what mine does
.https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ZngXxCy1i0Mij7_hwD8jUfp1oah8_FV7


----------



## dasoftsk (May 18, 2018)

erks007 said:


> This is what mine does
> .https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ZngXxCy1i0Mij7_hwD8jUfp1oah8_FV7

Click to collapse



Yes, mine DZ09 is exactly the same - so that means device is totally unusable.
my info *#77#
[BRANCH]:
11CW1352MP
MTK61D_BDIALER_11C
MCU SW
Q9_61D_LSSD_SX_EU_9305_4IN1_V3_6_BYD_SP08 20_0313
BB Chip
MT6261
PCB_V3.5&PA5525
...
Can you write your info from the phone (while it's working with touch you cam make a call to *#77# and you will see your info)?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Rukbat (May 18, 2018)

reziko.av4 said:


> can we install new frimware on fake one that have radio app  ? and can it recive fm signal ? and is that possible to do this ? (maybe yes becaus i think they have same chipset)

Click to collapse



Version 1 had the FM radio - I don't think the next 3 versions did.  But if you install another firmware, you lose the radio.

Edit:  A little error on my part.

The 6251 and 6276 chips have the FM radio.  (The 6251 was used in version 1, so it came with the FM radio app.)


----------



## erks007 (May 19, 2018)

dasoftsk said:


> Yes, mine DZ09 is exactly the same - so that means device is totally unusable.
> my info *#77#
> [BRANCH]:
> 11CW1352MP
> ...

Click to collapse



Sorry, I thought I already answerd that question but apparently not. 
Mine's exactly the same as yours.


----------



## shumani01 (May 23, 2018)

Hi all
I've a problem with my DZ09 with MTK6260DA chip and motherboard signed 60D, I tried some firm and only some of them work (ABC60M_11B_PCB01_gprs_MT6260_S00.W09), but the screen is white,if I flash this one also (MAUI.11B.W13.08.MP.V15) I've sound and the screen is so 
 ;
Ram test:

Internal RAM:
Size = 0x0000D000 (52KB)
External RAM:
Type = SRAM
Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)
NOR Flash:
Device ID = "[MX] MX25U3235E" (219)
Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)
NAND Flash:
ERROR: NAND Flash was not detected!
============	RAM Test	============
Data Bus Test :
[D0][D1][D2][D3][D4][D5][D6][D7][D8][D9][D10][D11][D12][D13][D14][D15]
OK!

Address Bus Test :
[A1][A2][A3][A4][A5][A6][A7][A8][A9][A10][A11][A12][A13][A14][A15][A16][A17][A18][A19][A20][A21]
OK!

RAM Pattern Test :
Writing ...
0x44332211, 
0xA5A5A5A5, 
0xA5A5A500, 
0xA500A500, 
0xA5000000, 
0x00000000, 
0xFFFF0000, 
0xFFFFFFFF, 
OK!
Increment/Decrement Test :
Writing ...
OK!
============	NOR Test	============
Address Bus Test(High Address Pins): 
OK!
Pattern Test(0x5A5A):
(0x00001000),etc,etc until (0x00285000),
FAILED!
============	NAND Test	============
SKIP! NAND Flash was not detected!

I need help !!! Thanks !!


----------



## asifmisteche (May 23, 2018)

Awesome gadget I just buy this watch..


----------



## shumani01 (May 24, 2018)

asifmisteche said:


> Awesome gadget I just buy this watch..

Click to collapse



Do you have rom-backup of this watch?


----------



## dasoftsk (May 25, 2018)

Hi everybody,
I maked rom backup of my watch - https://drive.google.com/open?id=1BzMlksHzMeIR7dXGSV9I-OV-pX07t-fI - there is also complete description of my watch (photos of my DZ09 hardware, info description, flasher , splitter, extractor and other stuff...) - if somebody will found the firmware what will work on my watch I think more users will be happy...
I tested more than 80 firmwares, but 99% is only white screen, so looks like this hardware have a graphical memory on any other adress?
Please, before using my ROM make backup of your ROM first if is it working.
If you will find ROM what will work on my watch (also with watch function), let me know please.
 info *#77#
[BRANCH]:
11CW1352MP
MTK61D_BDIALER_11C
MCU SW
Q9_61D_LSSD_SX_EU_9305_4IN1_V3_6_BYD_SP08 20_0313
BB Chip
MT6261
PCB_V3.5&PA5525


----------



## shumani01 (May 25, 2018)

dasoftsk said:


> Hi everybody,
> I maked rom backup of my watch - https://drive.google.com/open?id=1BzMlksHzMeIR7dXGSV9I-OV-pX07t-fI - there is also complete description of my watch (photos of my DZ09 hardware, info description, flasher , splitter, extractor and other stuff...) - if somebody will found the firmware what will work on my watch I think more users will be happy...
> I tested more than 80 firmwares, but 99% is only white screen, so looks like this hardware have a graphical memory on any other adress?
> Please, before using my ROM make backup of your ROM first if is it working.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi I'm from Italy I think I've same DZ09 mtk6261:
My info version (*#77#)
Q9_61D_LSSD_SX_EU_3029_4IN1_DC_V3_6_BYD_SP0820_0115
branch: 11CW1352MP
MTK61D_BTDIALER_11C
CHIP BB MT6261
MS BOARD MTK61D_BTDIALER_11C_HW
Build No 2018/01/15
SSC INFO (*#00000000#)
Mtk Soft Ver: 0x1303
Ver :0x6f
OS: MTK60D
Model: ZMAEE_PR
Company: ZA34
Max ram: 614400
FAE: ZMAEE

My backup_rom : View attachment ROM_firm.rar

I've problem with other DZ09 but MTK6260DA (see post #2512) and wait for some help !!


----------



## dasoftsk (May 26, 2018)

shumani01 said:


> Hi I'm from Italy I think I've same DZ09 mtk6261:
> My info version (*#77#)
> Q9_61D_LSSD_SX_EU_3029_4IN1_DC_V3_6_BYD_SP0820_0115
> branch: 11CW1352MP
> ...

Click to collapse



Ciao shumani01,
Grazie 1000 per tuoi firmware - sono di Slovakia ma capisco anche Italiano . Thanks a lot. Your firmware is the only one what is working also with my watch - and also watch is working!!!
But - the colors are inverted... (what was white is black and what was black is white.... what was red is blue and what was blue is red ...)
Anyway it is the only firmware what's working also on my watch. Only the shame is that colours are inverted.
If you find some firmware with inverted colors, that should work good for me.
So please if somebody will find the similar firmware, let us know!!!
Thanks again.
 best regards
             Dalibor


----------



## shumani01 (May 26, 2018)

dasoftsk said:


> Ciao shumani01,
> Grazie 1000 per tuoi firmware - sono di Slovakia ma capisco anche Italiano . Thanks a lot. Your firmware is the only one what is working also with my watch - and also watch is working!!!
> But - the colors are inverted... (what was white is black and what was black is white.... what was red is blue and what was blue is red ...)
> Anyway it is the only firmware what's working also on my watch. Only the shame is that colours are inverted.
> ...

Click to collapse



:good: I'm glad, but I don't know to solve about inverted colors, if I will have solution, I will tell you. I must solve problem with DZ09 with MTK6260AD chip and board signed 60D, (post #2512) I'm stupid.... I didn't make backup before flash firm and now watch is bricked and I don't find correct firm and help! If you know or find any firm... let me know. Thanks, regards!!!


----------



## erks007 (May 26, 2018)

dasoftsk said:


> Ciao shumani01,
> Grazie 1000 per tuoi firmware - sono di Slovakia ma capisco anche Italiano . Thanks a lot. Your firmware is the only one what is working also with my watch - and also watch is working!!!
> But - the colors are inverted... (what was white is black and what was black is white.... what was red is blue and what was blue is red ...)
> Anyway it is the only firmware what's working also on my watch. Only the shame is that colours are inverted.
> ...

Click to collapse



Works for me too 
Colors are also inverted, but it's usable now at least


----------



## dasoftsk (May 26, 2018)

shumani01 said:


> :good: I'm glad, but I don't know to solve about inverted colors, if I will have solution, I will tell you. I must solve problem with DZ09 with MTK6260AD chip and board signed 60D, (post #2512) I'm stupid.... I didn't make backup before flash firm and now watch is bricked and I don't find correct firm and help! If you know or find any firm... let me know. Thanks, regards!!!

Click to collapse



I just found on http://4pda.ru/forum/lofiversion/index.php?t670733-7480.html that somebody have firmware Q9_61D_LSSD_SX_EU_3029_4IN1_DC_V3_6_BYD_SZ_FAKE_1128 and he search for russian language - but there's no link for that fw.. Anyway I think any firmware what is started Q9_61D_LSSD_SX_EU_ should work on our DZ09 but I can't find any other link for that fw... If anybody have firmware started with Q9_61D_LSSD_SX_EU_ please let us know.
Thanks in advance. 
btw. shumani01 did you try my fw Q9_61D_LSSD_SX_EU_9305_4IN1_V3_6_BYD_SP0820_0313 from my post #2515? Did it work on your DZ09? If we can found any firmware started with Q9_61D_LSSD_SX_EU_ that should be the good way.


----------



## shumani01 (May 26, 2018)

dasoftsk said:


> I just found on http://4pda.ru/forum/lofiversion/index.php?t670733-7480.html that somebody have firmware Q9_61D_LSSD_SX_EU_3029_4IN1_DC_V3_6_BYD_SZ_FAKE_1128 and he search for russian language - but there's no link for that fw.. Anyway I think any firmware what is started Q9_61D_LSSD_SX_EU_ should work on our DZ09 but I can't find any other link for that fw... If anybody have firmware started with Q9_61D_LSSD_SX_EU_ please let us know.
> Thanks in advance.
> btw. shumani01 did you try my fw Q9_61D_LSSD_SX_EU_9305_4IN1_V3_6_BYD_SP0820_0313 from my post #2515? Did it work on your DZ09? If we can found any firmware started with Q9_61D_LSSD_SX_EU_ that should be the good way.

Click to collapse



No because your firm is for DZ09 with MTK6261 chip, I'm looking for DZ09 with MTK6260DAchip (that's another one of mine) that I've bricked !!!! Thanks anyway !!!


----------



## dfgigger (May 28, 2018)

shumani01 said:


> ABC60M_11B_PCB01_gprs_MT6260_S00.W09

Click to collapse



Dear friend,
Can you send the link to this firmware, if it's not the same as U8





attis75 said:


> ABC60M_11B_PCB01_gprs_MT6260_S00.W09.zip

Click to collapse



Some firmwares to MT6260DA 32/32 you can find here...

Best regards.


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## shumani01 (May 28, 2018)

dfgigger said:


> Dear friend,
> Can you send the link to this firmware, if it's not the same as U8Some firmwares to MT6260DA 32/32 you can find here...
> 
> Best regards.

Click to collapse



Hi, I know link you sent, but it's impossible to register forum because problem with russian captcha :crying:

I downloaded ABC60.......zip from here https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=61830046&postcount=175

Thanks


----------



## 5473819 (May 28, 2018)

Calendar- 

Hi All I am trying to set up the calendar so that I can either sync it with my calendar on my samsung OR it would be nice to just add events to my calendar. Any help on how to do this would be great. Right now I get into the calendar app and try to hold my finger on a date to edit it and nothing happens... I have also tried double clicking...

Please help if you can! I very much appreciate


----------



## wickedclown691 (Jun 1, 2018)

dfgigger Can you help me you posted a bin file over on the 4pda site that worked for my particular motherboard in my DZ09 watch. Is there a way I could get you to upload or send it to me. It was titled UMEOX61D_BT_11C_PCB01_gprs_MT6261_S00.K99B-COB-DZ09-TN7789CPT-QCY-DC3A01-J-WB-V06_731-20171102.bin  thanks for any and all responses.


----------



## jsdeshazo (Jun 6, 2018)

Im just looking for a little help. I bought a dz09 and later found out it was a clone. Its on mtk61d firmware. Im just wondering if you may have a custom rom for it as the watch is very limited in what it can do. Just to be able to change themes would be a large step up. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dfgigger (Jun 7, 2018)

wickedclown691 said:


> UMEOX61D_BT_11C_PCB01_gprs_MT6261_S00.K99B-COB-DZ09-TN7789CPT-QCY-DC3A01-J-WB-V06_731-20171102.bin

Click to collapse



Your wish is here: View attachment UMEOX61D_BT_11C_PCB01_gprs_MT6261_S00.K99B-COB-DZ09-TN7789CPT-QCY-DC3A01-J-WB-V06_731-20171102.b.rar


----------



## wickedclown691 (Jun 7, 2018)

*Thanks*



dfgigger said:


> Your wish is here: View attachment 4520435

Click to collapse



Thank you. This firmware actually made my watch work properly. Thanks.


----------



## Flister (Jun 15, 2018)

Hello out there. I'm in need of help. I just bought a smart watch, model XML_K98D_CO
MTK soft her Fo12 
MTK  had very unknown
Very D0X74
MTK 60D
And it will not pair with my Android. So, I'm asking for help . please keep in mind I am technologically challenged. Thanks in advance.
P.s. I mean like I'm really slow. If someone offers me any help just know you will have to walk me STEP BY STEP.


----------



## RGarrido03 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hello. My DZ09 (MT6261D, 32/32, K99B_MB_V6.1) has a strange problem. The main button only works to turn on the watch, it doesn't work when the system in on. I have already changed the firmware, but the problem is still there. Can someone help me? Thanks!


----------



## PYCON (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi all,

I've won a DZ09 but it doesn't work. It boots normally and connect by BT normally to my phones but when a call / sms comes, it simply hangs.

I've been able to dump its rom, using Flash Tool, but if I try to flash another firmware, ALL FIRMWARE I'VE TRIED, *Flash Tool every time says Error 2022*.

I cannot use *#8375#, nothing appears... I think it's based on MT6260 ( I've seen this reading back original rom ) and the rom is 4mb/32Mb.


Help please...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2018)

lisu_ml said:


> It did not help.  The exact message I'm getting:
> 
> FLASHTOOL ERROR: S_BROM_CMD_STARTCMD_FAIL ( 2005 )
> 
> [BROM] Can not pass bootrom start command! Possibly target power up too eraly.

Click to collapse



you have wrong scatter file


----------



## Frangamer88 (Jul 2, 2018)

I have a problem. I have tried to change some settings by using some codes but only the code: *#1234# works on my smartwatch device. I hope you can help me. Thanks.


----------



## dfgigger (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi everybody!





RGarridi said:


> I have already changed the firmware, but the problem is still there.

Click to collapse



What ROM you flashed at your watch and it is not repair your problem? Can you download your stock(factory) ROM to here?





PYCON said:


> ( I've seen this reading back original rom ) and the rom is 4mb/32Mb.

Click to collapse



Can you download to here your ROM?





Frangamer88 said:


> I have a problem. I have tried to change some settings by using some codes but only the code: *#1234# works on my smartwatch device. I hope you can help me. Thanks.

Click to collapse



Download your backup(ROM) to here, and we can ask you about service codes at your ROM.

P.S.: And anyone I know that DZ09 has six revisions http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?act=findpost&pid=72318692&anchor=Spoil-72318692-1


----------



## PYCON (Jul 19, 2018)

dfgigger said:


> Can you download to here your ROM?Download your backup(ROM) to here, and we can ask you about service codes at your ROM.

Click to collapse



Attached my dump, hope u'll discover something regards my DZ09 :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## reziko.av4 (Jul 25, 2018)

*Can u give me link  ?*



gencho81 said:


> Hi all. First of all to report that my kind of soft reset stopped after I leave the watch complete off for overnight .
> As far my watch runs perfect.
> When I order it the item was announced like v2.1 ,but when arrived on box it says dz09 v3.
> Soon I will try to upload my readback as I have all the features that some of you missing here.
> ...

Click to collapse



can u give me link of this dz09 that have radio and video rec ?


----------



## dfgigger (Jul 29, 2018)

PYCON said:


> Attached my dump

Click to collapse



You have MT6260DA 32/32:
X9_PCB01_gprs_MT6260_S00.X9_LSSD_JL_3029_9305_EU_ARABIC_2W_SP0820_0105.bin 2018/01/05 16:04
There are some service codes at it:


			
				http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?act=findpost&pid=72529467&anchor=Spoil-72529467-1 said:
			
		

> *#87380215*# - "Fix lang by mcc=0"
> *#66*# - Информационный тест системы (проверка)
> *#2018*#- сброс на завод и sd стирается (меняется заставка на samsung)
> *#0#- магазин zm
> ...

Click to collapse




			
				http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?act=findpost&pid=69482422 said:
			
		

> 1)*#0101# инжинерное меню
> 2)*#06# imei
> 3)*#88*# авто проверка
> 4)*#89805100# что то непонятное но работает
> ...

Click to collapse




			
				http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?act=findpost&pid=68470433&anchor=Spoil-68470433-1 said:
			
		

> *#3721#
> *#77#
> *#0101#

Click to collapse




PYCON said:


> ALL FIRMWARE I'VE TRIED, *Flash Tool every time says Error 2022*.

Click to collapse



I think it can be interesting for you: http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?act=findpost&pid=68478220&anchor=Spoil-68478220-1


----------



## PYCON (Jul 30, 2018)

dfgigger said:


> You have MT6260DA 32/32:
> X9_PCB01_gprs_MT6260_S00.X9_LSSD_JL_3029_9305_EU_ARABIC_2W_SP0820_0105.bin 2018/01/05 16:04
> There are some service codes at it:
> I think it can be interesting for you: http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?act=findpost&pid=68478220&anchor=Spoil-68478220-1

Click to collapse



Thanks mate, I've tried for the moment :

* # 8375 #, * # 98 # - version of the system

but it opens only a screen with

BT Call
Local Call




*NB It's impossible for me to download anything fro 4PDA, I've tried several and several and several times to register on that forum but the russian captcha...    *


----------



## tidus_86 (Aug 11, 2018)

Quote:
Originally Posted by dfgigger

*#3721#
*#77#
*#0101#

Only this code working in my DZ09, please give me a code for hard reset.


----------



## dfgigger (Aug 12, 2018)

tidus_86 said:


> hard reset

Click to collapse



By Paul_by user of 4pda.ru:





> Solve this problem:
> 1. Download and install on PC drivers for SmartWatch -https://yadi.sk/d/MqP7XZ1DmVjbF
> 
> 2. Download, unpack and run FlashTool -https://yadi.sk/d/9lnUUGyrmVjby
> ...

Click to collapse



For people who can use translators example with screenshots: http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=670733&view=findpost&p=46824256


----------



## anafva (Aug 12, 2018)

*bluetooth problem*

Hi! I just got my watch yesterday and I can't turn on the bluetooth. When I try it says "just a minute" . Did this happen to anyone? How can I fix this?


----------



## dfgigger (Aug 12, 2018)

anafva said:


> Hi! I just got my watch yesterday and I can't turn on the bluetooth. When I try it says "just a minute" . Did this happen to anyone? How can I fix this?

Click to collapse



 At first you need to make a backup, after that splitt your ROM to firmware and write your IMEI to a paper.
At second you need to Total Format your watch, after that flash your firmware to your watch again. Go back your IMEI to watch.
If it not deleted your trouble with BT, you need to teardown your watch:





			
				http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=670733&view=findpost&p=50271039 said:
			
		

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hms21oK0PF0

Click to collapse



and look at all watch's hardware to have any destroys...

P.S.: If you make teardown, please make a photo a name of your motherboard and send it here. And if you make a ROM, please send it here too...


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## nitix007 (Aug 19, 2018)

Guys I tried updating my DZ09 but I didn't make a back up before updating it.

I ended up with a bricked smartwatch.

I think the DZ01 is : MTK6261 (as you can see in the sp flash tool interface)



I tried multiple firmware but none of them worked as intented.

The closest firmware to perfect i the one attached.
View attachment 4575744

Everything works except the touch is inverted.
Can some of the devs fix this, or provide me with a firmware that could possibly work.
Currently I have tried more than 70% of the firmwares in the collection


----------



## Android Wear (Aug 21, 2018)

nitix007 said:


> Guys I tried updating my DZ09 but I didn't make a back up before updating it.
> 
> I ended up with a bricked smartwatch.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Try This Firmware https://drive.google.com/open?id=1NK3hH1naGfynWCcrPdl_SdH2SLXsPqwA


----------



## nitix007 (Aug 22, 2018)

Android Wear said:


> Try This Firmware https://drive.google.com/open?id=1NK3hH1naGfynWCcrPdl_SdH2SLXsPqwA

Click to collapse





It does support my watch apperently

S_DL_MAUI_FLASH_ID_NOT_MATCHED_WITH_TARGET 5095


----------



## yosito75 (Aug 24, 2018)

*no backup on my dz09*

Hello everybody,

As many users here, I flashed my watch without doing my backup and I can't find a rom working properly, maybe because my firmware was from 2018.

Here are the references

LD991F7_V7.0_A_LSSD_DZ09_JXD7789_LX9307_3029HSD_Z_A_V3.0
[BRANCH]:
11CW1352MP
MTK61D_BTDIALER_11C
BUILD:BUILD_NO
SERIAL#:
[BUILD TIME]
2018/06/04 15:17
[MRE VERSION] -
266957584
HAL_VERNO:

If you have any idea, I would really appreciate 
Thanks


----------



## dfgigger (Aug 25, 2018)

yosito75 said:


> LD991F7_V7.0_A_LSSD_DZ09_JXD7789_LX9307_3029HSD_Z_A_V3.0
> [BRANCH]:
> 11CW1352MP
> MTK61D_BTDIALER_11C
> ...

Click to collapse



Try it





> MTK61D_BTDIALER_11C_PCB01_gprs_MT6261_S00.LD991F7_V7_0_A_YX_DZ09_XRM7789_3029_9307_9305_Z_A_V54_4.bin 2018/07/11 16:35

Click to collapse


----------



## yosito75 (Aug 25, 2018)

*file moved or deleted*



dfgigger said:


> Try it

Click to collapse



Dear dfgigger, thank you very much for your anwer ! Unfortunately it says "The requested information does not exist, moved or deleted." when I click on DZ9.rar 
Do you have a google drive link ?
Many thanks again


----------



## PriyanshuHacks (Aug 25, 2018)

how to take backup
i saw some people accidently did some NOR test and it bricked it i am worring


----------



## Android Wear (Aug 25, 2018)

irtrin said:


> You have a wrong firmware. You have to seach other firmware. I checked over 150 firmwares, and only 5% do not have this error.  Sometimes you get negative colors or touchscreen does not works. You search other firmware.
> 
> Easy, you repair your smartwatch.  You catch this link and I wish good luck. https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B_hRh3DjuBoeblBsakZfUWFCeGM

Click to collapse



hi this is my dz09 mtk6260da rom https://drive.google.com/open?id=1NK3hH1naGfynWCcrPdl_SdH2SLXsPqwA


----------



## MrBuck98 (Aug 25, 2018)

I'm really searching for a smartwatch in this tight budget


----------



## roberto02r (Aug 27, 2018)

hola si funcionaron en mi reloj, ...yo he encontrado los siguientes codigos:
*#06# imai
*#77# configuraciones
*#88# prueba automatica

si conoces otros codigos, por favor comunicame


----------



## lufredi3 (Sep 2, 2018)

*I need this...*

[VERSION] K99B-COB-DZ09-TN7789CPT-YDT-DC3A01-WB-V06.599-20170812
[BRANCH]: 11C
UMEOX61D_BT_11C
BUILD: BUILD_NO
SERIAL#:
[BUILD TIME]
2017/08/12 10:56
[MRE VERSION] 3100
HAL_VERNO:

OS: MTK60D
Model: K99B-COB-DZ09-T
maxram: 665600

*Yes my friend, I would like a picture of this, even my dz09 K99B ...*


----------



## Kurajmo (Sep 2, 2018)

I use this code  *#77# to check what kind dz09 i have.
Here's the info :

[VER_NUM] :

X9A_SX_DZ09_SP082
0_7789_3029_9305_4IN1_0320

[BUILD TIME] :
2018/03/20 21:56

MCU SW
X9A_SX_DZ09_SP082_7789_3029_9305_4IN1

Serial number
SN001234567

BB Chip
MT6260

DSP Code
2000.00.00

MS Table
Legend_LD99_HW


What version i have?
This smart watch work. But system is Strange, i dont have FM radio, browser is very laggy.
I want flash clean modded fw (if is avaible). And backup my current.
Any help with this?
I disammbly this watch, to see whats inside.


----------



## ArcherEmiya (Sep 14, 2018)

My version is mtk61d btdialer_11c is it fake or original?


----------



## zamar27 (Sep 16, 2018)

What SD Card speed class is supported by this smart watch? Is it Class 4, class 10, or faster? What SD Card make is better recognized by the watch: Samsung, Sandisk, NoName, or what brand?


----------



## Kurajmo (Sep 17, 2018)

zamar27 said:


> What SD Card speed class is supported by this smart watch? Is it Class 4, class 10, or faster? What SD Card make is better recognized by the watch: Samsung, Sandisk, NoName, or what brand?

Click to collapse



My work with class 4 16gb.
And class 10 32gb Samsung Evo


----------



## Turker35 (Sep 24, 2018)

Hi, I bought a LETINE DZ09 Smartwatch from China last year but it was not very useful and I did not use it at all. Now I just found the watch in my drawer and thought maybe there could be a better firmware that I can use this watch and found this Thread, I am sure most of my questions are answered on one of the pages here but it is a total of 256 pages and it is impossible to read all of them. When I type *#8375# I got below info;

[VERSION ] K98D-COB-DZ09-TN7789CPT-YDT-DC3A01-LS-V01.56-20170612
[BRANCH]: 11C
UMEOX61D_BT_11C
BUILD: BUILD_NO
SERIAL#: 
[BUILD TIME]
2017/06/15 12:47
[MRE VERSION] 3100
HAL_VERNO:

My problem with original firmware is; when a call comes it directs the voice to the watch automatically and in order to use it on my phone handset I need to pick up to phone and then manually I need to change the voice from Bluetooth to my handset, which takes couple second to realize and make it and most of the time other side hang up the phone since they think it is not connected. When a  call comes I want to be able to speak automatically with my phone handset as usual.

One another thing is there are only a couple watch skins and they are very ugly, I want to be able to set any picture as my watch skin or use any watch skin I could find from the web.

Since I have not used it a lot I do not remember any other problems but these 2 issues were my reasons to stop using this smartwatch, I hope you can help me out to find a better firmware.

Thanks in advance
Turker


----------



## billis2020 (Oct 22, 2018)

Hi i have a dz09 clone and after flashing for first time firmware whenever i try to open the smartwatch the backlight works, the sound and vibrations work too, but the screen remains black without being able to see anything. I tried a lot of firmwares but no luck(i have mtk6261. 
Any help would be appreciated

---------- Post added at 08:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:01 PM ----------

Hi i have a dz09 clone and after flashing for first time firmware whenever i try to open the smartwatch the backlight works, the sound and vibrations work too, but the screen remains black without being able to see anything. I tried a lot of firmwares but no luck(i have mtk6261. 
Any help would be appreciated


----------



## themediapadguy (Nov 14, 2018)

Someone can explain why sp flash tool is having the 4008/2004 error ?
My watch got bricked after doing a  memory read


----------



## Kimo691 (Nov 14, 2018)

*Music Control*

Guys I just had my dz09.My problem is when it is connected to my phone and I play Music.It plays on my watch and not my phone.I want it to be music control only.But I want the music to play on my phone.Is there way for that.Is there also an option that when I flip the watch clock will turn on by itself and not having to press the home button on my watch.Lastly  what is the best app to sync my dz09 with.BT notification wont work.I'm using the mediatek app.How do i install facebook and browser and turn on data.

---------- Post added at 03:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:29 PM ----------




livenlearn said:


> No, they're not prorprietary mediatek. Where can I buy them ?
> Also, I tried to pair the DZ09 with a bluetooth speaker, the watch could see the speaker but failed to pair.
> Then tried to pair the watch with my phone, it was ok.
> FM radio does not work either - this probably has to do with my non-mediatek earphones.

Click to collapse



I had mine working with any bluetooth speakers or earphones.


----------



## themediapadguy (Nov 17, 2018)

Kimo691 said:


> Guys I just had my dz09.My problem is when it is connected to my phone and I play Music.It plays on my watch and not my phone.I want it to be music control only.But I want the music to play on my phone.Is there way for that.Is there also an option that when I flip the watch clock will turn on by itself and not having to press the home button on my watch.Lastly what is the best app to sync my dz09 with.BT notification wont work.I'm using the mediatek app.How do i install facebook and browser and turn on data.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:29 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Get an MP3 on your My music folder on your watch and then go to audio player and play music (on your watch) and then a pop-up will show "Disable BT Audio". Click OK and then you all your audio will be in your phone itself.
I don't think so there is any feature like on the DZ09.
The best app is smarty, it's there on XDA. The app even has an option to stream web pages to your watch.


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## Madmax117 (Nov 20, 2018)

*Need help with ik w80*

Hey guys..i'm new here...i tried flashin acustom rom onto my smartwatch(ik-w80) without backing up n messd it up...i found a lot of sites with original rom but all of em were passwrd protected...can any of u plz help me get the originl rom...i'll b gr8ful...


----------



## dfgigger (Nov 24, 2018)

Madmax117 said:


> Hey guys..i'm new here...i tried flashin acustom rom onto my smartwatch(ik-w80) without backing up n messd it up...i found a lot of sites with original rom but all of em were passwrd protected...can any of u plz help me get the originl rom...i'll b gr8ful...

Click to collapse



I need these info from you:


----------



## Android Wear (Dec 7, 2018)

Luebbi said:


> Hello people,
> it came to happen I was "gifted" with a DZ09 from GB. It's a 6261 Model with 32mb
> 
> After lurking information for some days I decided to get an account in order to exchange experience.
> ...

Click to collapse



Can You Send Me Your Zmaee Folder which contain browser pls ?

---------- Post added at 04:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:32 PM ----------




DarkAM said:


> @Golem_
> 
> New ROM for DZ09 MTK6261da with new face watch.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hi Can you reupload link dead


----------



## Android Wear (Dec 8, 2018)

xdaTim123 said:


> well, ok.
> 
> 
> but i managed to replace the browser with an custom app!
> ...

Click to collapse



link dead


----------



## Hans Maise (Dec 12, 2018)

*New DZ09, old Build, strange Rom / HW ... ?!?*

Hi there ... 

last week I received a DZ09 from China, ordered by ebay for EUR 6,45 - free shipping to DE .

As a (for me) major function is missing (-> Anti lost), i was searching around and got stuck here by reading the whole threat  And now I´m wondering about the "strange" thing I received from China. (offered as "DZ09" with 32/32 MBit memory).

*#3721#
[VERSION]
X9A_LSSD_JL_9307_EU__GC6133_0919
[BRANCH]: 11BW1308MP  X9
BUILD: 2013D_NO
SERIAL#:
[BUILD TIME]
2013/09/19  11:09
HAL_VERNO:

*#00000000#
SSC

MTK Soft Ver : 0x1303
MTK HW Ver : Unknown
Ver : 0x74
UsrId : 0
Os : MTK60D
OsVern : 
Model : X9A_LSSD_JL_930
Company : F015
Width : 0, Heigh : 0
MaxRam : 614400
Kbd : 0
TouchScreen : 1
Cap : 0x40010
Macro :
FAE : ZMAEE
Build Date : 2013 09 19
Build Time : 2013/09/19  11:09

PCB is blue color, CPU is MT6260A, FlashMemory is 25LQ64BWIG = 64MBit

Main reason to buy a smartwatch was to have BT Notifier and to stay in touch with my phone by a "anti lost" function - and just this is missing 

Before i start installing drivers and sw to my PC to try to flash anything ... does usual "64M Rom" contain "anti-lost" ?  (I guess, supplier of my watch
put some HW from the backyard together and flashed some crippled clone-of-a-clone-of-a-clone..."32M Rom" into 64M Memory ... ?!? )

thanks & greets

---------- Post added at 03:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:57 PM ----------




Kimo691 said:


> Guys I just had my dz09.My problem is when it is connected to my phone and I play Music.It plays on my watch and not my phone.I want it to be music control only.But I want the music to play on my phone.Is there way for that.Is there also an option that when I flip the watch clock will turn on by itself and not having to press the home button on my watch.Lastly  what is the best app to sync my dz09 with.BT notification wont work.I'm using the mediatek app.How do i install facebook and browser and turn on data.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:29 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




To use the watch as "remote control", you can try "Lesser AudioSwitch" (PlayStore). If output is selected "speakers" or "headphone", any audio will be routed to there. With BT MusicPlayer on Watch your MP3 Player on the phone starts playing last heared title and you can start/pause and jump title back/next (volumecontrol does not work and there are no more function as i.e. change album ...) On my phone it works together with Jetaudio...

Switch On by move/flip the watch is not supported by DZ09 watches ...

I don´t know, what hw/sw combination the chinamen put into your watch - meanwhile there are "strange things" on the market... Mine only works together with the "original" BT Notifier APP from the website you will be linked to by scanning the QR code from watch (did not work by scanning, so i downloaded it manually by browser...). The "look&feel" is nearly "BT Notifier" from PlayStore, but it shows as "mediatek"-APP has been installed - so it might be something "hacked by chinaman"
 * g *
(1. pair, 2. start the phone app, 3. allow/start service "BT Notification" in phone setting, 4. connect phone in BT dialer on watch ...)


----------



## raihan414 (Dec 20, 2018)

*My dz09 Diagnostics*

===============    Memory Detection Report     ===============

Internal RAM:

	Size = 0x0000D000 (52KB)

External RAM:

	Type = SRAM

	Size = 0x00800000 (8MB/64Mb)

NOR Flash:

	Device ID = "[GigaDevice] GD25LQ64" (237)
	Size = 0x00800000 (8MB/64Mb)

NAND Flash:

	ERROR: NAND Flash was not detected!

============		 RAM Test		 ============

Data Bus Test :
[D0][D1][D2][D3][D4][D5][D6][D7][D8][D9][D10][D11][D12][D13][D14][D15]
OK!

Address Bus Test :
[A1][A2][A3][A4][A5][A6][A7][A8][A9][A10][A11][A12][A13][A14][A15][A16][A17][A18][A19][A20][A21][A22]
OK!

RAM Pattern Test :
Writing ...
	0x44332211, 
	0xA5A5A5A5, 
	0xA5A5A500, 
	0xA500A500, 
	0xA5000000, 
	0x00000000, 
	0xFFFF0000, 
	0xFFFFFFFF, 
OK!

Increment/Decrement Test :
Writing ...
OK!

============		 NOR Test		 ============

Address Bus Test(High Address Pins): 
OK!

Pattern Test(0x5A5A):
(0x00001000),(0x00002000),(0x00003000),(0x00004000),(0x00005000),(0x00006000),(0x00007000),(0x00008000),(0x00009000),(0x0000A000),(0x0000B000),(0x0000C000),(0x0000D000),(0x0000E000),(0x0000F000),(0x00010000),(0x00011000),(0x00012000),(0x00013000),(0x00014000),(0x00015000),(0x00016000),(0x00017000),(0x00018000),(0x00019000),(0x0001A000),(0x0001B000),(0x0001C000),(0x0001D000),(0x0001E000),(0x0001F000),(0x00020000),(0x00021000),(0x00022000),(0x00023000),(0x00024000),(0x00025000),(0x00026000),(0x00027000),(0x00028000),(0x00029000),(0x0002A000),(0x0002B000),(0x0002C000),(0x0002D000),(0x0002E000),(0x0002F000),(0x00030000),(0x00031000),(0x00032000),(0x00033000),(0x00034000),(0x00035000),(0x00036000),(0x00037000),(0x00038000),(0x00039000),(0x0003A000),(0x0003B000),(0x0003C000),(0x0003D000),(0x0003E000),(0x0003F000),(0x00040000),(0x00041000),(0x00042000),(0x00043000),(0x00044000),(0x00045000),(0x00046000),(0x00047000),(0x00048000),(0x00049000),(0x0004A000),(0x0004B000),(0x0004C000),(0x0004D000),(0x0004E000),(0x0004F000),(0x00050000),(0x00051000),(0x00052000),(0x00053000),(0x00054000),(0x00055000),(0x00056000),(0x00057000),(0x00058000),(0x00059000),(0x0005A000),(0x0005B000),(0x0005C000),(0x0005D000),(0x0005E000),(0x0005F000),(0x00060000),(0x00061000),(0x00062000),(0x00063000),(0x00064000),(0x00065000),(0x00066000),(0x00067000),(0x00068000),(0x00069000),(0x0006A000),(0x0006B000),(0x0006C000),(0x0006D000),(0x0006E000),(0x0006F000),(0x00070000),(0x00071000),(0x00072000),(0x00073000),(0x00074000),(0x00075000),(0x00076000),(0x00077000),(0x00078000),(0x00079000),(0x0007A000),(0x0007B000),(0x0007C000),(0x0007D000),(0x0007E000),(0x0007F000),(0x00080000),(0x00081000),(0x00082000),(0x00083000),(0x00084000),(0x00085000),(0x00086000),(0x00087000),(0x00088000),(0x00089000),(0x0008A000),(0x0008B000),(0x0008C000),(0x0008D000),(0x0008E000),(0x0008F000),(0x00090000),(0x00091000),(0x00092000),(0x00093000),(0x00094000),(0x00095000),(0x00096000),(0x00097000),(0x00098000),(0x00099000),(0x0009A000),(0x0009B000),(0x0009C000),(0x0009D000),(0x0009E000),(0x0009F000),(0x000A0000),(0x000A1000),(0x000A2000),(0x000A3000),(0x000A4000),(0x000A5000),(0x000A6000),(0x000A7000),(0x000A8000),(0x000A9000),(0x000AA000),(0x000AB000),(0x000AC000),(0x000AD000),(0x000AE000),(0x000AF000),(0x000B0000),(0x000B1000),(0x000B2000),(0x000B3000),(0x000B4000),(0x000B5000),(0x000B6000),(0x000B7000),(0x000B8000),(0x000B9000),(0x000BA000),(0x000BB000),(0x000BC000),(0x000BD000),(0x000BE000),(0x000BF000),(0x000C0000),(0x000C1000),(0x000C2000),(0x000C3000),(0x000C4000),(0x000C5000),(0x000C6000),(0x000C7000),(0x000C8000),(0x000C9000),(0x000CA000),(0x000CB000),(0x000CC000),(0x000CD000),(0x000CE000),(0x000CF000),(0x000D0000),(0x000D1000),(0x000D2000),(0x000D3000),(0x000D4000),(0x000D5000),(0x000D6000),(0x000D7000),(0x000D8000),(0x000D9000),(0x000DA000),(0x000DB000),(0x000DC000),(0x000DD000),(0x000DE000),(0x000DF000),(0x000E0000),(0x000E1000),(0x000E2000),(0x000E3000),(0x000E4000),(0x000E5000),(0x000E6000),(0x000E7000),(0x000E8000),(0x000E9000),(0x000EA000),(0x000EB000),(0x000EC000),(0x000ED000),(0x000EE000),(0x000EF000),(0x000F0000),(0x000F1000),(0x000F2000),(0x000F3000),(0x000F4000),(0x000F5000),(0x000F6000),(0x000F7000),(0x000F8000),(0x000F9000),(0x000FA000),(0x000FB000),(0x000FC000),(0x000FD000),(0x000FE000),(0x000FF000),(0x00100000),(0x00101000),(0x00102000),(0x00103000),(0x00104000),(0x00105000),(0x00106000),(0x00107000),(0x00108000),(0x00109000),(0x0010A000),(0x0010B000),(0x0010C000),(0x0010D000),(0x0010E000),(0x0010F000),(0x00110000),(0x00111000),(0x00112000),(0x00113000),(0x00114000),(0x00115000),(0x00116000),(0x00117000),(0x00118000),(0x00119000),(0x0011A000),(0x0011B000),(0x0011C000),(0x0011D000),(0x0011E000),(0x0011F000),(0x00120000),(0x00121000),(0x00122000),(0x00123000),(0x00124000),(0x00125000),(0x00126000),(0x00127000),(0x00128000),(0x00129000),(0x0012A000),(0x0012B000),(0x0012C000),(0x0012D000),(0x0012E000),(0x0012F000),(0x00130000),(0x00131000),(0x00132000),(0x00133000),(0x00134000),(0x00135000),(0x00136000),(0x00137000),(0x00138000),(0x00139000),(0x0013A000),(0x0013B000),(0x0013C000),(0x0013D000),(0x0013E000),(0x0013F000),(0x00140000),(0x00141000),(0x00142000),(0x00143000),(0x00144000),(0x00145000),(0x00146000),(0x00147000),(0x00148000),(0x00149000),(0x0014A000),(0x0014B000),(0x0014C000),(0x0014D000),(0x0014E000),(0x0014F000),(0x00150000),(0x00151000),(0x00152000),(0x00153000),(0x00154000),(0x00155000),(0x00156000),(0x00157000),(0x00158000),(0x00159000),(0x0015A000),(0x0015B000),(0x0015C000),(0x0015D000),(0x0015E000),(0x0015F000),(0x00160000),(0x00161000),(0x00162000),(0x00163000),(0x00164000),(0x00165000),(0x00166000),(0x00167000),(0x00168000),(0x00169000),(0x0016A000),(0x0016B000),(0x0016C000),(0x0016D000),(0x0016E000),(0x0016F000),(0x00170000),(0x00171000),(0x00172000),(0x00173000),(0x00174000),(0x00175000),(0x00176000),(0x00177000),(0x00178000),(0x00179000),(0x0017A000),(0x0017B000),(0x0017C000),(0x0017D000),(0x0017E000),(0x0017F000),(0x00180000),(0x00181000),(0x00182000),(0x00183000),(0x00184000),(0x00185000),(0x00186000),(0x00187000),(0x00188000),(0x00189000),(0x0018A000),(0x0018B000),(0x0018C000),(0x0018D000),(0x0018E000),(0x0018F000),(0x00190000),(0x00191000),(0x00192000),(0x00193000),(0x00194000),(0x00195000),(0x00196000),(0x00197000),(0x00198000),(0x00199000),(0x0019A000),(0x0019B000),(0x0019C000),(0x0019D000),(0x0019E000),(0x0019F000),(0x001A0000),(0x001A1000),(0x001A2000),(0x001A3000),(0x001A4000),(0x001A5000),(0x001A6000),(0x001A7000),(0x001A8000),(0x001A9000),(0x001AA000),(0x001AB000),(0x001AC000),(0x001AD000),(0x001AE000),(0x001AF000),(0x001B0000),(0x001B1000),(0x001B2000),(0x001B3000),(0x001B4000),(0x001B5000),(0x001B6000),(0x001B7000),(0x001B8000),(0x001B9000),(0x001BA000),(0x001BB000),(0x001BC000),(0x001BD000),(0x001BE000),(0x001BF000),(0x001C0000),(0x001C1000),(0x001C2000),(0x001C3000),(0x001C4000),(0x001C5000),(0x001C6000),(0x001C7000),(0x001C8000),(0x001C9000),(0x001CA000),(0x001CB000),(0x001CC000),(0x001CD000),(0x001CE000),(0x001CF000),(0x001D0000),(0x001D1000),(0x001D2000),(0x001D3000),(0x001D4000),(0x001D5000),(0x001D6000),(0x001D7000),(0x001D8000),(0x001D9000),(0x001DA000),(0x001DB000),(0x001DC000),(0x001DD000),(0x001DE000),(0x001DF000),(0x001E0000),(0x001E1000),(0x001E2000),(0x001E3000),(0x001E4000),(0x001E5000),(0x001E6000),(0x001E7000),(0x001E8000),(0x001E9000),(0x001EA000),(0x001EB000),(0x001EC000),(0x001ED000),(0x001EE000),(0x001EF000),(0x001F0000),(0x001F1000),(0x001F2000),(0x001F3000),(0x001F4000),(0x001F5000),(0x001F6000),(0x001F7000),(0x001F8000),(0x001F9000),(0x001FA000),(0x001FB000),(0x001FC000),(0x001FD000),(0x001FE000),(0x001FF000),(0x00200000),(0x00201000),(0x00202000),(0x00203000),(0x00204000),(0x00205000),(0x00206000),(0x00207000),(0x00208000),(0x00209000),(0x0020A000),(0x0020B000),(0x0020C000),(0x0020D000),(0x0020E000),(0x0020F000),(0x00210000),(0x00211000),(0x00212000),(0x00213000),(0x00214000),(0x00215000),(0x00216000),(0x00217000),(0x00218000),(0x00219000),(0x0021A000),(0x0021B000),(0x0021C000),(0x0021D000),(0x0021E000),(0x0021F000),(0x00220000),(0x00221000),(0x00222000),(0x00223000),(0x00224000),(0x00225000),(0x00226000),(0x00227000),(0x00228000),(0x00229000),(0x0022A000),(0x0022B000),(0x0022C000),(0x0022D000),(0x0022E000),(0x0022F000),(0x00230000),(0x00231000),(0x00232000),(0x00233000),(0x00234000),(0x00235000),(0x00236000),(0x00237000),(0x00238000),(0x00239000),(0x0023A000),(0x0023B000),(0x0023C000),(0x0023D000),(0x0023E000),(0x0023F000),(0x00240000),(0x00241000),(0x00242000),(0x00243000),(0x00244000),(0x00245000),(0x00246000),(0x00247000),(0x00248000),(0x00249000),(0x0024A000),(0x0024B000),(0x0024C000),(0x0024D000),(0x0024E000),(0x0024F000),(0x00250000),(0x00251000),(0x00252000),(0x00253000),(0x00254000),(0x00255000),(0x00256000),(0x00257000),(0x00258000),(0x00259000),(0x0025A000),(0x0025B000),(0x0025C000),(0x0025D000),(0x0025E000),(0x0025F000),(0x00260000),(0x00261000),(0x00262000),(0x00263000),(0x00264000),(0x00265000),(0x00266000),(0x00267000),(0x00268000),(0x00269000),(0x0026A000),(0x0026B000),(0x0026C000),(0x0026D000),(0x0026E000),(0x0026F000),(0x00270000),(0x00271000),(0x00272000),(0x00273000),(0x00274000),(0x00275000),(0x00276000),(0x00277000),(0x00278000),(0x00279000),(0x0027A000),(0x0027B000),(0x0027C000),(0x0027D000),(0x0027E000),(0x0027F000),(0x00280000),(0x00281000),(0x00282000),(0x00283000),(0x00284000),(0x00285000),(0x00286000),(0x00287000),(0x00288000),(0x00289000),(0x0028A000),(0x0028B000),(0x0028C000),(0x0028D000),(0x0028E000),(0x0028F000),(0x00290000),(0x00291000),(0x00292000),(0x00293000),(0x00294000),(0x00295000),(0x00296000),(0x00297000),(0x00298000),(0x00299000),(0x0029A000),(0x0029B000),(0x0029C000),(0x0029D000),(0x0029E000),(0x0029F000),(0x002A0000),(0x002A1000),(0x002A2000),(0x002A3000),(0x002A4000),(0x002A5000),(0x002A6000),(0x002A7000),(0x002A8000),(0x002A9000),(0x002AA000),(0x002AB000),(0x002AC000),(0x002AD000),(0x002AE000),(0x002AF000),(0x002B0000),(0x002B1000),(0x002B2000),(0x002B3000),(0x002B4000),(0x002B5000),(0x002B6000),(0x002B7000),(0x002B8000),(0x002B9000),(0x002BA000),(0x002BB000),(0x002BC000),(0x002BD000),(0x002BE000),(0x002BF000),(0x002C0000),(0x002C1000),(0x002C2000),(0x002C3000),(0x002C4000),(0x002C5000),(0x002C6000),(0x002C7000),(0x002C8000),(0x002C9000),(0x002CA000),(0x002CB000),(0x002CC000),(0x002CD000),(0x002CE000),(0x002CF000),(0x002D0000),(0x002D1000),(0x002D2000),(0x002D3000),(0x002D4000),(0x002D5000),(0x002D6000),(0x002D7000),(0x002D8000),(0x002D9000),(0x002DA000),(0x002DB000),(0x002DC000),(0x002DD000),(0x002DE000),(0x002DF000),(0x002E0000),(0x002E1000),(0x002E2000),(0x002E3000),(0x002E4000),(0x002E5000),(0x002E6000),(0x002E7000),(0x002E8000),(0x002E9000),(0x002EA000),(0x002EB000),(0x002EC000),(0x002ED000),(0x002EE000),(0x002EF000),(0x002F0000),(0x002F1000),(0x002F2000),(0x002F3000),(0x002F4000),(0x002F5000),(0x002F6000),(0x002F7000),(0x002F8000),(0x002F9000),(0x002FA000),(0x002FB000),(0x002FC000),(0x002FD000),(0x002FE000),(0x002FF000),(0x00300000),(0x00301000),(0x00302000),(0x00303000),(0x00304000),(0x00305000),(0x00306000),(0x00307000),(0x00308000),(0x00309000),(0x0030A000),(0x0030B000),(0x0030C000),(0x0030D000),(0x0030E000),(0x0030F000),(0x00310000),(0x00311000),(0x00312000),(0x00313000),(0x00314000),(0x00315000),(0x00316000),(0x00317000),(0x00318000),(0x00319000),(0x0031A000),(0x0031B000),(0x0031C000),(0x0031D000),(0x0031E000),(0x0031F000),(0x00320000),(0x00321000),(0x00322000),(0x00323000),(0x00324000),(0x00325000),(0x00326000),(0x00327000),(0x00328000),(0x00329000),(0x0032A000),(0x0032B000),(0x0032C000),(0x0032D000),(0x0032E000),(0x0032F000),(0x00330000),(0x00331000),(0x00332000),(0x00333000),(0x00334000),(0x00335000),(0x00336000),(0x00337000),(0x00338000),(0x00339000),(0x0033A000),(0x0033B000),(0x0033C000),(0x0033D000),(0x0033E000),(0x0033F000),(0x00340000),(0x00341000),(0x00342000),(0x00343000),(0x00344000),(0x00345000),(0x00346000),(0x00347000),(0x00348000),(0x00349000),(0x0034A000),(0x0034B000),(0x0034C000),(0x0034D000),(0x0034E000),(0x0034F000),(0x00350000),(0x00351000),(0x00352000),(0x00353000),(0x00354000),(0x00355000),(0x00356000),(0x00357000),(0x00358000),(0x00359000),(0x0035A000),(0x0035B000),(0x0035C000),(0x0035D000),(0x0035E000),(0x0035F000),(0x00360000),(0x00361000),(0x00362000),(0x00363000),(0x00364000),(0x00365000),(0x00366000),(0x00367000),(0x00368000),(0x00369000),(0x0036A000),(0x0036B000),(0x0036C000),(0x0036D000),(0x0036E000),(0x0036F000),(0x00370000),(0x00371000),(0x00372000),(0x00373000),(0x00374000),(0x00375000),(0x00376000),(0x00377000),(0x00378000),(0x00379000),(0x0037A000),(0x0037B000),(0x0037C000),(0x0037D000),(0x0037E000),(0x0037F000),(0x00380000),(0x00381000),(0x00382000),(0x00383000),(0x00384000),(0x00385000),(0x00386000),(0x00387000),(0x00388000),(0x00389000),(0x0038A000),(0x0038B000),(0x0038C000),(0x0038D000),(0x0038E000),(0x0038F000),(0x00390000),(0x00391000),(0x00392000),(0x00393000),(0x00394000),(0x00395000),(0x00396000),(0x00397000),(0x00398000),(0x00399000),(0x0039A000),(0x0039B000),(0x0039C000),(0x0039D000),(0x0039E000),(0x0039F000),(0x003A0000),(0x003A1000),(0x003A2000),(0x003A3000),(0x003A4000),(0x003A5000),(0x003A6000),(0x003A7000),(0x003A8000),(0x003A9000),(0x003AA000),(0x003AB000),(0x003AC000),(0x003AD000),(0x003AE000),(0x003AF000),(0x003B0000),(0x003B1000),(0x003B2000),(0x003B3000),(0x003B4000),(0x003B5000),(0x003B6000),(0x003B7000),(0x003B8000),(0x003B9000),(0x003BA000),(0x003BB000),(0x003BC000),(0x003BD000),(0x003BE000),(0x003BF000),(0x003C0000),(0x003C1000),(0x003C2000),(0x003C3000),(0x003C4000),(0x003C5000),(0x003C6000),(0x003C7000),(0x003C8000),(0x003C9000),(0x003CA000),(0x003CB000),(0x003CC000),(0x003CD000),(0x003CE000),(0x003CF000),(0x003D0000),(0x003D1000),(0x003D2000),(0x003D3000),(0x003D4000),(0x003D5000),(0x003D6000),(0x003D7000),(0x003D8000),(0x003D9000),(0x003DA000),(0x003DB000),(0x003DC000),(0x003DD000),(0x003DE000),(0x003DF000),(0x003E0000),(0x003E1000),(0x003E2000),(0x003E3000),(0x003E4000),(0x003E5000),(0x003E6000),(0x003E7000),(0x003E8000),(0x003E9000),(0x003EA000),(0x003EB000),(0x003EC000),(0x003ED000),(0x003EE000),(0x003EF000),(0x003F0000),(0x003F1000),(0x003F2000),(0x003F3000),(0x003F4000),(0x003F5000),(0x003F6000),(0x003F7000),(0x003F8000),(0x003F9000),(0x003FA000),(0x003FB000),(0x003FC000),(0x003FD000),(0x003FE000),(0x003FF000),(0x00400000),(0x00401000),(0x00402000),(0x00403000),(0x00404000),(0x00405000),(0x00406000),(0x00407000),(0x00408000),(0x00409000),(0x0040A000),(0x0040B000),(0x0040C000),(0x0040D000),(0x0040E000),(0x0040F000),(0x00410000),(0x00411000),(0x00412000),(0x00413000),(0x00414000),(0x00415000),(0x00416000),(0x00417000),(0x00418000),(0x00419000),(0x0041A000),(0x0041B000),(0x0041C000),(0x0041D000),(0x0041E000),(0x0041F000),(0x00420000),(0x00421000),(0x00422000),(0x00423000),(0x00424000),(0x00425000),(0x00426000),(0x00427000),(0x00428000),(0x00429000),(0x0042A000),(0x0042B000),(0x0042C000),(0x0042D000),(0x0042E000),(0x0042F000),(0x00430000),(0x00431000),(0x00432000),(0x00433000),(0x00434000),(0x00435000),(0x00436000),(0x00437000),(0x00438000),(0x00439000),(0x0043A000),(0x0043B000),(0x0043C000),(0x0043D000),(0x0043E000),(0x0043F000),(0x00440000),(0x00441000),(0x00442000),(0x00443000),(0x00444000),(0x00445000),(0x00446000),(0x00447000),(0x00448000),(0x00449000),(0x0044A000),(0x0044B000),(0x0044C000),(0x0044D000),(0x0044E000),(0x0044F000),(0x00450000),(0x00451000),(0x00452000),(0x00453000),(0x00454000),(0x00455000),(0x00456000),(0x00457000),(0x00458000),(0x00459000),(0x0045A000),(0x0045B000),(0x0045C000),(0x0045D000),(0x0045E000),(0x0045F000),(0x00460000),(0x00461000),(0x00462000),(0x00463000),(0x00464000),(0x00465000),(0x00466000),(0x00467000),(0x00468000),(0x00469000),(0x0046A000),(0x0046B000),(0x0046C000),(0x0046D000),(0x0046E000),(0x0046F000),(0x00470000),(0x00471000),(0x00472000),(0x00473000),(0x00474000),(0x00475000),(0x00476000),(0x00477000),(0x00478000),(0x00479000),(0x0047A000),(0x0047B000),(0x0047C000),(0x0047D000),(0x0047E000),(0x0047F000),(0x00480000),(0x00481000),(0x00482000),(0x00483000),(0x00484000),(0x00485000),(0x00486000),(0x00487000),(0x00488000),(0x00489000),(0x0048A000),(0x0048B000),(0x0048C000),(0x0048D000),(0x0048E000),(0x0048F000),(0x00490000),(0x00491000),(0x00492000),(0x00493000),(0x00494000),(0x00495000),(0x00496000),(0x00497000),(0x00498000),(0x00499000),(0x0049A000),(0x0049B000),(0x0049C000),(0x0049D000),(0x0049E000),(0x0049F000),(0x004A0000),(0x004A1000),(0x004A2000),(0x004A3000),(0x004A4000),(0x004A5000),(0x004A6000),(0x004A7000),(0x004A8000),(0x004A9000),(0x004AA000),(0x004AB000),(0x004AC000),(0x004AD000),(0x004AE000),(0x004AF000),(0x004B0000),(0x004B1000),(0x004B2000),(0x004B3000),(0x004B4000),(0x004B5000),(0x004B6000),(0x004B7000),(0x004B8000),(0x004B9000),(0x004BA000),(0x004BB000),(0x004BC000),(0x004BD000),(0x004BE000),(0x004BF000),(0x004C0000),(0x004C1000),(0x004C2000),(0x004C3000),(0x004C4000),(0x004C5000),(0x004C6000),(0x004C7000),(0x004C8000),(0x004C9000),(0x004CA000),(0x004CB000),(0x004CC000),(0x004CD000),(0x004CE000),(0x004CF000),(0x004D0000),(0x004D1000),(0x004D2000),(0x004D3000),(0x004D4000),(0x004D5000),(0x004D6000),(0x004D7000),(0x004D8000),(0x004D9000),(0x004DA000),(0x004DB000),(0x004DC000),(0x004DD000),(0x004DE000),(0x004DF000),(0x004E0000),(0x004E1000),(0x004E2000),(0x004E3000),(0x004E4000),(0x004E5000),(0x004E6000),(0x004E7000),(0x004E8000),(0x004E9000),(0x004EA000),(0x004EB000),(0x004EC000),(0x004ED000),(0x004EE000),(0x004EF000),(0x004F0000),(0x004F1000),(0x004F2000),(0x004F3000),(0x004F4000),(0x004F5000),(0x004F6000),(0x004F7000),(0x004F8000),(0x004F9000),(0x004FA000),(0x004FB000),(0x004FC000),(0x004FD000),(0x004FE000),(0x004FF000),(0x00500000),(0x00501000),(0x00502000),(0x00503000),(0x00504000),(0x00505000),(0x00506000),(0x00507000),(0x00508000),(0x00509000),(0x0050A000),(0x0050B000),(0x0050C000),(0x0050D000),(0x0050E000),(0x0050F000),(0x00510000),(0x00511000),(0x00512000),(0x00513000),(0x00514000),(0x00515000),(0x00516000),(0x00517000),(0x00518000),(0x00519000),(0x0051A000),(0x0051B000),(0x0051C000),(0x0051D000),(0x0051E000),(0x0051F000),(0x00520000),(0x00521000),(0x00522000),(0x00523000),(0x00524000),(0x00525000),(0x00526000),(0x00527000),(0x00528000),(0x00529000),(0x0052A000),(0x0052B000),(0x0052C000),(0x0052D000),(0x0052E000),(0x0052F000),(0x00530000),(0x00531000),(0x00532000),(0x00533000),(0x00534000),(0x00535000),(0x00536000),(0x00537000),(0x00538000),(0x00539000),(0x0053A000),(0x0053B000),(0x0053C000),(0x0053D000),(0x0053E000),(0x0053F000),(0x00540000),(0x00541000),(0x00542000),(0x00543000),(0x00544000),(0x00545000),(0x00546000),(0x00547000),(0x00548000),(0x00549000),(0x0054A000),(0x0054B000),(0x0054C000),(0x0054D000),(0x0054E000),(0x0054F000),(0x00550000),(0x00551000),(0x00552000),(0x00553000),(0x00554000),(0x00555000),(0x00556000),(0x00557000),(0x00558000),(0x00559000),(0x0055A000),(0x0055B000),(0x0055C000),(0x0055D000),(0x0055E000),(0x0055F000),(0x00560000),(0x00561000),(0x00562000),(0x00563000),(0x00564000),(0x00565000),(0x00566000),(0x00567000),(0x00568000),(0x00569000),(0x0056A000),(0x0056B000),(0x0056C000),(0x0056D000),(0x0056E000),(0x0056F000),(0x00570000),(0x00571000),(0x00572000),(0x00573000),(0x00574000),(0x00575000),(0x00576000),(0x00577000),(0x00578000),(0x00579000),(0x0057A000),(0x0057B000),(0x0057C000),(0x0057D000),(0x0057E000),(0x0057F000),(0x00580000),(0x00581000),(0x00582000),(0x00583000),(0x00584000),(0x00585000),(0x00586000),(0x00587000),(0x00588000),(0x00589000),(0x0058A000),(0x0058B000),(0x0058C000),(0x0058D000),(0x0058E000),(0x0058F000),(0x00590000),(0x00591000),(0x00592000),(0x00593000),(0x00594000),(0x00595000),(0x00596000),(0x00597000),(0x00598000),(0x00599000),(0x0059A000),(0x0059B000),(0x0059C000),(0x0059D000),(0x0059E000),(0x0059F000),(0x005A0000),(0x005A1000),(0x005A2000),(0x005A3000),(0x005A4000),(0x005A5000),(0x005A6000),(0x005A7000),(0x005A8000),(0x005A9000),(0x005AA000),(0x005AB000),(0x005AC000),(0x005AD000),(0x005AE000),(0x005AF000),(0x005B0000),(0x005B1000),(0x005B2000),(0x005B3000),(0x005B4000),(0x005B5000),(0x005B6000),(0x005B7000),(0x005B8000),(0x005B9000),(0x005BA000),(0x005BB000),(0x005BC000),(0x005BD000),(0x005BE000),(0x005BF000),(0x005C0000),(0x005C1000),(0x005C2000),(0x005C3000),(0x005C4000),(0x005C5000),(0x005C6000),(0x005C7000),(0x005C8000),(0x005C9000),(0x005CA000),(0x005CB000),(0x005CC000),(0x005CD000),(0x005CE000),(0x005CF000),(0x005D0000),(0x005D1000),(0x005D2000),(0x005D3000),(0x005D4000),(0x005D5000),(0x005D6000),(0x005D7000),(0x005D8000),(0x005D9000),(0x005DA000),(0x005DB000),(0x005DC000),(0x005DD000),(0x005DE000),(0x005DF000),(0x005E0000),(0x005E1000),(0x005E2000),(0x005E3000),(0x005E4000),(0x005E5000),(0x005E6000),(0x005E7000),(0x005E8000),(0x005E9000),(0x005EA000),(0x005EB000),(0x005EC000),(0x005ED000),(0x005EE000),(0x005EF000),(0x005F0000),(0x005F1000),(0x005F2000),(0x005F3000),(0x005F4000),(0x005F5000),(0x005F6000),(0x005F7000),(0x005F8000),(0x005F9000),(0x005FA000),(0x005FB000),(0x005FC000),(0x005FD000),(0x005FE000),(0x005FF000),(0x00600000),(0x00601000),(0x00602000),(0x00603000),(0x00604000),(0x00605000),(0x00606000),(0x00607000),(0x00608000),(0x00609000),(0x0060A000),(0x0060B000),(0x0060C000),(0x0060D000),(0x0060E000),(0x0060F000),(0x00610000),(0x00611000),(0x00612000),(0x00613000),(0x00614000),(0x00615000),(0x00616000),(0x00617000),(0x00618000),(0x00619000),(0x0061A000),(0x0061B000),(0x0061C000),(0x0061D000),(0x0061E000),(0x0061F000),(0x00620000),(0x00621000),(0x00622000),(0x00623000),(0x00624000),(0x00625000),(0x00626000),(0x00627000),(0x00628000),(0x00629000),(0x0062A000),(0x0062B000),(0x0062C000),(0x0062D000),(0x0062E000),(0x0062F000),(0x00630000),(0x00631000),(0x00632000),(0x00633000),(0x00634000),(0x00635000),(0x00636000),(0x00637000),(0x00638000),(0x00639000),(0x0063A000),(0x0063B000),(0x0063C000),(0x0063D000),(0x0063E000),(0x0063F000),(0x00640000),(0x00641000),(0x00642000),(0x00643000),(0x00644000),(0x00645000),(0x00646000),(0x00647000),(0x00648000),(0x00649000),(0x0064A000),(0x0064B000),(0x0064C000),(0x0064D000),(0x0064E000),(0x0064F000),(0x00650000),(0x00651000),(0x00652000),(0x00653000),(0x00654000),(0x00655000),(0x00656000),(0x00657000),(0x00658000),(0x00659000),(0x0065A000),(0x0065B000),(0x0065C000),(0x0065D000),(0x0065E000),(0x0065F000),(0x00660000),(0x00661000),(0x00662000),(0x00663000),(0x00664000),(0x00665000),(0x00666000),(0x00667000),(0x00668000),(0x00669000),(0x0066A000),(0x0066B000),(0x0066C000),(0x0066D000),(0x0066E000),(0x0066F000),(0x00670000),(0x00671000),(0x00672000),(0x00673000),(0x00674000),(0x00675000),(0x00676000),(0x00677000),(0x00678000),(0x00679000),(0x0067A000),(0x0067B000),(0x0067C000),(0x0067D000),(0x0067E000),(0x0067F000),(0x00680000),(0x00681000),(0x00682000),(0x00683000),(0x00684000),(0x00685000),(0x00686000),(0x00687000),(0x00688000),(0x00689000),(0x0068A000),(0x0068B000),(0x0068C000),(0x0068D000),(0x0068E000),(0x0068F000),(0x00690000),(0x00691000),(0x00692000),(0x00693000),(0x00694000),(0x00695000),(0x00696000),(0x00697000),(0x00698000),(0x00699000),(0x0069A000),(0x0069B000),(0x0069C000),(0x0069D000),(0x0069E000),(0x0069F000),(0x006A0000),(0x006A1000),(0x006A2000),(0x006A3000),(0x006A4000),(0x006A5000),(0x006A6000),(0x006A7000),(0x006A8000),(0x006A9000),(0x006AA000),(0x006AB000),(0x006AC000),(0x006AD000),(0x006AE000),(0x006AF000),(0x006B0000),(0x006B1000),(0x006B2000),(0x006B3000),(0x006B4000),(0x006B5000),(0x006B6000),(0x006B7000),(0x006B8000),(0x006B9000),(0x006BA000),(0x006BB000),(0x006BC000),(0x006BD000),(0x006BE000),(0x006BF000),(0x006C0000),(0x006C1000),(0x006C2000),(0x006C3000),(0x006C4000),(0x006C5000),(0x006C6000),(0x006C7000),(0x006C8000),(0x006C9000),(0x006CA000),(0x006CB000),(0x006CC000),(0x006CD000),(0x006CE000),(0x006CF000),(0x006D0000),(0x006D1000),(0x006D2000),(0x006D3000),(0x006D4000),(0x006D5000),(0x006D6000),(0x006D7000),(0x006D8000),(0x006D9000),(0x006DA000),(0x006DB000),(0x006DC000),(0x006DD000),(0x006DE000),(0x006DF000),(0x006E0000),(0x006E1000),(0x006E2000),(0x006E3000),(0x006E4000),(0x006E5000),(0x006E6000),(0x006E7000),(0x006E8000),(0x006E9000),(0x006EA000),(0x006EB000),(0x006EC000),(0x006ED000),(0x006EE000),(0x006EF000),(0x006F0000),(0x006F1000),(0x006F2000),(0x006F3000),(0x006F4000),(0x006F5000),(0x006F6000),(0x006F7000),(0x006F8000),(0x006F9000),(0x006FA000),(0x006FB000),(0x006FC000),(0x006FD000),(0x006FE000),(0x006FF000),(0x00700000),(0x00701000),(0x00702000),(0x00703000),(0x00704000),(0x00705000),(0x00706000),(0x00707000),(0x00708000),(0x00709000),(0x0070A000),(0x0070B000),(0x0070C000),(0x0070D000),(0x0070E000),(0x0070F000),(0x00710000),(0x00711000),(0x00712000),(0x00713000),(0x00714000),(0x00715000),(0x00716000),(0x00717000),(0x00718000),(0x00719000),(0x0071A000),(0x0071B000),(0x0071C000),(0x0071D000),(0x0071E000),(0x0071F000),(0x00720000),(0x00721000),(0x00722000),(0x00723000),(0x00724000),(0x00725000),(0x00726000),(0x00727000),(0x00728000),(0x00729000),(0x0072A000),(0x0072B000),(0x0072C000),(0x0072D000),(0x0072E000),(0x0072F000),(0x00730000),(0x00731000),(0x00732000),(0x00733000),(0x00734000),(0x00735000),(0x00736000),(0x00737000),(0x00738000),(0x00739000),(0x0073A000),(0x0073B000),(0x0073C000),(0x0073D000),(0x0073E000),(0x0073F000),(0x00740000),(0x00741000),(0x00742000),(0x00743000),(0x00744000),(0x00745000),(0x00746000),(0x00747000),(0x00748000),(0x00749000),(0x0074A000),(0x0074B000),(0x0074C000),(0x0074D000),(0x0074E000),(0x0074F000),(0x00750000),(0x00751000),(0x00752000),(0x00753000),(0x00754000),(0x00755000),(0x00756000),(0x00757000),(0x00758000),(0x00759000),(0x0075A000),(0x0075B000),(0x0075C000),(0x0075D000),(0x0075E000),(0x0075F000),(0x00760000),(0x00761000),(0x00762000),(0x00763000),(0x00764000),(0x00765000),(0x00766000),(0x00767000),(0x00768000),(0x00769000),(0x0076A000),(0x0076B000),(0x0076C000),(0x0076D000),(0x0076E000),(0x0076F000),(0x00770000),(0x00771000),(0x00772000),(0x00773000),(0x00774000),(0x00775000),(0x00776000),(0x00777000),(0x00778000),(0x00779000),(0x0077A000),(0x0077B000),(0x0077C000),(0x0077D000),(0x0077E000),(0x0077F000),(0x00780000),(0x00781000),(0x00782000),(0x00783000),(0x00784000),(0x00785000),(0x00786000),(0x00787000),(0x00788000),(0x00789000),(0x0078A000),(0x0078B000),(0x0078C000),(0x0078D000),(0x0078E000),(0x0078F000),(0x00790000),(0x00791000),(0x00792000),(0x00793000),(0x00794000),(0x00795000),(0x00796000),(0x00797000),(0x00798000),(0x00799000),(0x0079A000),(0x0079B000),(0x0079C000),(0x0079D000),(0x0079E000),(0x0079F000),(0x007A0000),(0x007A1000),(0x007A2000),(0x007A3000),(0x007A4000),(0x007A5000),(0x007A6000),(0x007A7000),(0x007A8000),(0x007A9000),(0x007AA000),(0x007AB000),(0x007AC000),(0x007AD000),(0x007AE000),(0x007AF000),(0x007B0000),(0x007B1000),(0x007B2000),(0x007B3000),(0x007B4000),(0x007B5000),(0x007B6000),(0x007B7000),(0x007B8000),(0x007B9000),(0x007BA000),(0x007BB000),(0x007BC000),(0x007BD000),(0x007BE000),(0x007BF000),(0x007C0000),(0x007C1000),(0x007C2000),(0x007C3000),(0x007C4000),(0x007C5000),(0x007C6000),(0x007C7000),(0x007C8000),(0x007C9000),(0x007CA000),(0x007CB000),(0x007CC000),(0x007CD000),(0x007CE000),(0x007CF000),(0x007D0000),(0x007D1000),(0x007D2000),(0x007D3000),(0x007D4000),(0x007D5000),(0x007D6000),(0x007D7000),(0x007D8000),(0x007D9000),(0x007DA000),(0x007DB000),(0x007DC000),(0x007DD000),(0x007DE000),(0x007DF000),(0x007E0000),(0x007E1000),(0x007E2000),(0x007E3000),(0x007E4000),(0x007E5000),(0x007E6000),(0x007E7000),(0x007E8000),(0x007E9000),(0x007EA000),(0x007EB000),(0x007EC000),(0x007ED000),(0x007EE000),(0x007EF000),(0x007F0000),(0x007F1000),(0x007F2000),(0x007F3000),(0x007F4000),(0x007F5000),(0x007F6000),(0x007F7000),(0x007F8000),(0x007F9000),(0x007FA000),(0x007FB000),(0x007FC000),(0x007FD000),(0x007FE000),(0x007FF000),(0x00800000),
OK!

============		 NAND Test		 ============

SKIP! NAND Flash was not detected!
 I WANT COMPATIBLE ROM FOR MY WATCH. THANKS IN ADVANCE. AGE 16 YEARS


----------



## john-ammu (Dec 22, 2018)

*I Need This firmware for DZ09 clone smart watch*

MTK61D_BTDIALER_11C_PCB01_GPRS_MT6261_S00.LD991B_V5_8_COB_RYQ_YZD_DZ09_3A01_LX7789_TZ9304_J_A_V1_5.BIN

or Someone can provide me the solution to fix invalid sim.


----------



## randalo0815 (Dec 25, 2018)

*where is the smarty app? i can't find it*



themediapadguy said:


> Get an MP3 on your My music folder on your watch and then go to audio player and play music (on your watch) and then a pop-up will show "Disable BT Audio". Click OK and then you all your audio will be in your phone itself.
> I don't think so there is any feature like on the DZ09.
> The best app is smarty, it's there on XDA. The app even has an option to stream web pages to your watch.

Click to collapse



where is the smarty app? i can't find it


----------



## Affleck001 (Jan 1, 2019)

*Dz09 mtk6260a*

Help please, i have much the same problem. i have just received the above watch and can do nothing with it.  It is connected to my phone through bluetooth but when i try to do anything else through flashtool i get errors all the time (even when trying to check RAM), the only secret code i can use is *#06# n othing else works.  Have i bought a donkey or can it be rescued.  I have tried following every youtube tutorial on the web but still no joy.  The most frequent error code i get is 5095.  assistance appreciated.


----------



## dfgigger (Jan 5, 2019)

Everyone, Happy Hollydays!!!
So, have anyone new ROMs? If you have, don't be shy, download its here or give any links to its.
Big thanks, anyone who do it.


----------



## FFeuerstein (Jan 17, 2019)

Hi all,
I think I got a clone from a clone (6€ ). My SIM is detected - but can't dial (no connection to carrier although they are found). Any idea?
Only code *#06# working. Other codes (to get version) don't. To read out the ROM I used flashtool - but with non of the scatter files I get success - always nothing or 5095-error.
BT connection is fine.
I this rubbish? Because the underlying HW is not that bad - how can I find out what it is and which of the billion files might work?


----------



## Golem_ (Jan 17, 2019)

FFeuerstein said:


> Hi all,
> I think I got a clone from a clone (6€ ). My SIM is detected - but can't dial (no connection to carrier although they are found). Any idea?
> Only code *#06# working. Other codes (to get version) don't. To read out the ROM I used flashtool - but with non of the scatter files I get success - always nothing or 5095-error.
> BT connection is fine.
> I this rubbish? Because the underlying HW is not that bad - how can I find out what it is and which of the billion files might work?

Click to collapse



Don't even try to write a new firmware on a clone - you'll get a brick
Most probably it doesn't work because your watch knows only 2G and your network is 3G/4G


----------



## AIRMANG33 (Jan 18, 2019)

*Help identify this smartwatch*

hi to all 
i recently got from my brother a free smartwatch, it looks like a dz09, infact i learned that they are tons of chinese smartphones that have the same watch style and that they are some variations on the 2.0 version and 2.1 version on this watch. (fewer themes and fewer clock faces), this one has video playback and video recording, but it has fewer clock faces than the 2.1 version, when i dial *#8375# i get the following 






[VERSION]: *TS_01_v1.0*
[BRANCH]: *11BW1308MP TS_01*
BUILD: *BUILD_NO*
SERIAL#:
[BUILD TIME] *2015/10/13 11:10*
[MRE VERSION] *3100 HAL_VERNO *


any information on what smartwatch is it?
y only need to add watch faces


----------



## Blackrock127 (Jan 20, 2019)

*Hey i need help modding my Q18 ROM*



Golem_ said:


> Don't even try to write a new firmware on a clone - you'll get a brick
> Most probably it doesn't work because your watch knows only 2G and your network is 3G/4G

Click to collapse



Hey im trying to change the wallpaper of a flower on this rom 
If that is possible please can you help me  

https://drive.google.com/file/d/13TaUKq7T7JeWPGAb-NNe2gGAl1bITZcA/view?usp=sharing


----------



## RicardoS_ (Jan 21, 2019)

*unable to find compatible rom.*

Purhased from Aipker

Parital version info: 

k99b cob dz09 7789hsd UMEOX61D_BT_11C ( i think the build was from october of last year, I didn't take better notes)

===============    Memory Detection Report     ===============

Internal RAM:

	Size = 0x0000D000 (52KB)

External RAM:

	Type = SRAM

	Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

NOR Flash:

	Device ID = "[GigaDevice] GD25LQ32" (236)
	Size = 0x00400000 (4MB/32Mb)

What I'm willing to admit is that I used the scatter file from below build, to create my readback rom.

UMEOX61D_BT_11C_PCB01_gprs_MT6261_S00 BY Mobilesolution.rar

After backing up to the wrong address I realized my mistake and thought I got a successful rom_0 backup to/from the correct address.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1At-vzkO66r1HLCgdPYfUQXz17Z4Bwvt-

(Actually I think I realized my mistake I entered 0x04000000??????)

I became impatient and flashed rom before learning how to use univeral read back extractor 2.4. Now when I attempt to rebuild I get:

Binary data is not compatible with mtk format

Any assitance is greatly appreciated.

I'm unable to get any other rom touch screen to work. I'm hoping to find compatible rom, Thank you everyone!

Update: hard to find rom for mt6261_S0000. found this rom touch works but inverted colors:

UMEOX61D_BT_11C_PCB01_gprs_MT6261_S00.K99B-COB-DZ09-TN7789CPT-QCY-DC3A01-J-WB-V06_731-20171102.b

Any help is appreciated, I am unable to download the rom from http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php? site


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2019)

*DZ09*

I am having problems with it staying connected.I am using the BT Notification app. I was connected and it randomly disconnects without telling me. It will also pop up a notification on my phone saying "Enable accessibility. BtNotification is required to send applications' notifications to your remote device. Press Ok to go to the Accessibility settings to activate it."  so I do all that. Then back into the app and have phone to DZ09. Sometimes it works, but most of the time it does not. It says it is connected but it really is not.  I read somewhere to change the visibility timeout. Mine is set at "never time out". 
 Can anyone help me figure this out? 

---------- Post added at 05:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:12 PM ----------




gencho81 said:


> Don't have problems with my. Check your Bluetooth setting on phone- visibility timeout. About audio settings -  go in phone settings again and on paired device you should have settings about it - call sound and media sound.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse




I am having the same problem. I checked my visibility timeout and it says "never time out". Is there anything else I can do


----------



## adri_sefp (Feb 13, 2019)

*DZ09*

I just got this SmartWatch. I was looking forward to find any newer firmware but now I know there are so many versions of this model, what can I do with mine? I would like some more clock skins, more functions if possible... just to get the best of this. Thnk you in advance.


----------



## Ottobrerosso1977 (Feb 19, 2019)

RickyFerez said:


> Hello guys, anyone knows how can I see multiple (and full) notifications on the watch (DZ09)?
> 
> For example, when I receive a WhatsApp message, I can read the content on the watch but cannot reply on the watch. When I receive more than 1 whatsapp,I only receive a notification saying the name of the person who sent me a message not the content. And when I receive an email I can only see the title of the notification, not the details/content
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello. I apologize for my bad english.
in the forum I found the Smarty app
https://forum.xda-developers.com/sm...tomized-smartwatch-companion-app-mtk-t3777510
that shows you the full content of the notification.
Unfortunately, it does not have the selection of notifications to show.
It's been a while since I've been trying to reverse engineer
to get the sources.


----------



## ron_hyatt (Feb 21, 2019)

coolpixs4 said:


> Man, we have to use our brain to find the way...
> Nothing is impossibble...
> 
> I will roughly guide you how to:
> ...

Click to collapse



any valid links for mtk_6261D_reader-writter.jar' or 'romdz09.jar'??


----------



## Golem_ (Feb 21, 2019)

ron_hyatt said:


> any valid links for mtk_6261D_reader-writter.jar' or 'romdz09.jar'??

Click to collapse




check the attachment


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## saurabh_hase (Apr 2, 2019)

the watch is paired with my Redmi4 but not connected only paired. plz help me to solve this issue.


----------



## mxtrai (Apr 4, 2019)

My DZ 09 is not flash
flash tool error 4001
how to fix. I already check cable, pc, firmware but not work
does anyone have firmware touch working for this ??????


----------



## Umesh1234 (Apr 19, 2019)

my smartwatch don't display anything its always shows black display my smartwatch is dz09 and model no. Mt6250...how to fix it please help me


----------



## maxnmingote (May 6, 2019)

*Mesmo modelo!*

o





Hans Maise said:


> Hi there ...
> 
> last week I received a DZ09 from China, ordered by ebay for EUR 6,45 - free shipping to DE .
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



ola! eu tenho o mesmo modelo citado la em cima, não consigo fazer backup, você tem do seu? pode me enviar?


----------



## MidstTheOrb (Jun 21, 2019)

I Have DZ09 (MIKI50D) I have paired the watch to my Huawei P10 Lite but it's not syncing and shows disconnected. Help please. Thank you.


----------



## roybales (Jun 28, 2019)

I have an iPhone 5c and the 5c does not see the DZ09 but the DZ09 sees the 5c. Cant pair.
Also, when I try to put in some codes like *#66*# and press phone/call I get this message Supplementary Service Not Available. HELP please


----------



## abdulcrb (Jul 19, 2019)

*How to flash from extracr mtk*

I have backup firmware with read back backup and have extract with  readback extractor
and have file 
1.config_mtk.cfg
2.EXT_BOOTLOADER
3.FILE_01_mtk
4.FILE_02_mtk
5.FILE_03_mtk
6.INT_BOOTLOADER

when i flash with flash Tool 5.156 have error Flashtool error:S_dl_load_REGION_IS_overLAP(5016)
MAUI/MOLY thee adreess of some load regions in the scater file are overalpped


How to fix the error
firmware BRANCH11CW1352MP_GPLUS61A_11C_NX9

thanks


----------



## Golem_ (Jul 19, 2019)

abdulcrb said:


> I have backup firmware with read back backup and have extract with  readback extractor
> and have file
> 1.config_mtk.cfg
> 2.EXT_BOOTLOADER
> ...

Click to collapse



Send me the readback dump


----------



## Golem_ (Jul 19, 2019)

abdulcrb said:


> How to fix the error
> firmware BRANCH11CW1352MP_GPLUS61A_11C_NX9
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse



Hey there, here you have your fixed firmware dump
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ZD10XLyQWs_IlLDN4qlvJoMxuAJw6rv0/view?usp=sharing


----------



## abdulcrb (Jul 19, 2019)

*Thank You*



Golem_ said:


> Hey there, here you have your fixed firmware dump
> 
> 
> Very very thankyou Golem. Doyou have tutorial to add Indonesian languange?:good:

Click to collapse


----------



## Golem_ (Jul 19, 2019)

abdulcrb said:


> Golem_ said:
> 
> 
> > Hey there, here you have your fixed firmware dump
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## yahu777 (Aug 1, 2019)

*DZ09 <-> smartphone <-> BT speaker - music playback*

Hello,

Have somebody successfully configured DZ-09, smartphone and BT speaker in a way that DZ-09 is only used for playback control (start/stop, next, prev, vol up/down) of music which is stored on smartphone and played on BT paired to smartphone?

Best Regards,
Bartek


----------



## sniburn (Oct 27, 2019)

Golem_ said:


> abdulcrb said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there, I think I found someone who actually had enough patience to resolve most of the mt6260 and mt6261 puzzle (mostly the FAT kind) - even more, he developed a full effective application which could manipulate most of the functions inside the firmware (watchfaces, backgrounds, language or any other crazy stuff) - unfortunately he doesn't want to make it public - I don't blame him, after all he worked for this thing for years - yet he's willing to help anyone in trouble so you know where to ask for help, it worth to check on him
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## Golem_ (Oct 27, 2019)

sniburn said:


> Golem_ said:
> 
> 
> > how to resolve flashtool error 5095? S DL FLASH MAUI ID NOT MATCHED WITH TARGEE
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## mooi1uk (Oct 29, 2019)

I tried a firmware update on my DZ09 and it flashed ok but after that there is no display it's just a black screen. I hear the start jingle on power up but there's no display. Tried several different ROMs but still the same. unfortunately I didn't back up the original ROM. Any ideas please? Thank you.


----------



## igorjok666 (Nov 2, 2019)

Hello dear Golem_, I had a small problem with the clock, climbed for the first time and did business, the firmware doesn’t fit anymore, or if the sensor doesn’t work or the screen is upside down, please help me find the firmware for the mx6a mb v 1.1 dz09 board


----------



## _tim_ (Nov 10, 2019)

I have a DZ09 clone (NX9_61D_240_V2_1_W90_CAM_IPS_32_T3_L3_C4_G4_G_160505) and found these secret dialer codes in a memory dump. The last one (quick test) might be a new one, I did a quick google and found nothing.

Use these codes at your own risk, some of these codes/menus might cause permanent damage to your device!


```
*#9966*#        => displays "Version", "Echo loop", "Keypad", "Vibrator", "Loud spk", "Ringtone", "LCD", "Receiver", "Charger", "Headset", "RTC", "Memory card", "Green", "Parallel line test", "Touch panel", "Quick test list", "G-Sensor Calibration" menu
*#00000000#     => displays "Game Center", "SSC Info" menu
*#6810#         => displays "Done" message, then exits dialer
*#931#          => displays "BT_PTS_SIMAP_Graceful_Disc_Type" message, then exits dialer
*#902#          => exits dialer
*#932#          => displays "BT_PTS_SIMAP_Immediate_Disc_Type" message, then exits dialer
*#903#          => exits dialer
*#993646633#    => displays "Device", "Misc." menu
*#933#          => displays "BT_PTS_SIMAP_PRS" message, then exits dialer
*#1234#         => displays "A2DP PTS mode" or "A2DP Normal mode" message, then exits dialer
*#63342835#     => displays black "MediaTek" text centered on white background
*#8375#         => displays VERSION, BRANCH, BUILD TIME and MRE VERSION information
*#06#           => displays IMEI information
*#9987#         => displays "Quick test" pass/fail wizard
```


----------



## Dovgan.V (Nov 12, 2019)

Дайте пожалуйста прошивку если у кого есть!!! MX6X-COB-DZ09-7789HSD-YDT-6153-JZTX-V02.91-20190917
Процессор 6260DA

Моя почта:    [email protected]

Please give the firmware if anyone has it !!!  MX6X-COB-DZ09-7789HSD-YDT-6153-JZTX-V02.91-20190917
 CPU 6260DA
 My mail: [email protected]


----------



## Dovgan.V (Nov 16, 2019)

koukei22 said:


> Hi everybody, i have a backup of DZ09 MTK6260DA 32MB/32MB if anyone need it. My question is, someone have a tutorial about cook this kind of rom ?, please if anyone know about it, share me links, thankyou everybody!.:good:

Click to collapse



please send me


----------



## _tim_ (Nov 24, 2019)

If anyone is interested, I have created a soundboard app that can be launched via the hidden (*#00000000#) "Game Center", "ZM Entertainment", "AppStore", etc. app.
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=80997135&postcount=3


----------



## shooterau (Jul 25, 2015)

Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
Thanks for any assistance


----------



## ssKIKOss (Dec 5, 2019)

*dz09 64mb mtk61d*



Damag3 said:


> Thanks a lot but still no working. Screen size and orientation are wrong and touch not working on Dz09 clone
> 
> Thank you any way

Click to collapse




*If you have not repaired it yet.​*
Hi, guys! I can't upload on GDrive with other FW so I you need here it is. This is the original FW for DZ09 64mb MTK61D ! 
***.mediafire.om/folder/tyvpnscnkr3pa/DZ09_MTK61D_64mb_Official_firmware
(change *** to www  )
Maybe save a lot of people! 

Ps. every fw that i've tried on 64mb unusual made me a split lcd and touch not working. If anyone have the custom FW save my life. Thanks!


----------



## edonishusaj (Dec 22, 2019)

*Fake DZ09 Smart Watch Unable to change wallpaper*

Hey Guys My brother bought me a DZ09 SmartWatch For my Birthday And I wrealy Loved It . So after a Few Hours I wanted To Change The WallPaper BuT Every Youtube Video or Every Forum Had An *Use As* Button But Mine Doesnt So i Assume My Watch Is Fake But Any Ideas on How To Do It?

[VERSION]
X9_1.0_COBSLW_RQ_LSSD_DZ09_JXD7789_3029_3A01_0820_J_LAN_A_V1.0.2
[BRANCH]:
11BW1308MP
V15D_CSN
BUILD: BUILD_NO
SERIAL#:
SN001234567
[BUILD TIME]
2018/04/08 18:48
[MRE VERSION]3100
HAL_VERNO:


----------



## pwiggy (Dec 24, 2019)

Hi, got a DZ09, details below.  When I plug my USB lead into it while it is turned off to flash it, just boots to U Disk or Charge choice and Flash Tool never picks it up.

I've installed a multitude of MTK drivers but the same.  If on this menu I chose U Disk it just open the sd card in File Explorer, if I chose Charge it just does that.

I've tried attaching USB cable with the battery out - same.  inserting the battery while USB is connected - nothing.

I'm wanting to add watch faces but not having much luck.

S/W JIAQI:  LZ9_V1.1_DZ09_CSTXX_QR_LSSD_9307_6531LANG_V1.6.5

H/W VER SC6531_BAR

BASE V
BASSE_SVN

BUILD:  10-28-2019 16:22:41

Any ideas what I'm missing.  I've flashed MTK devices before without a prob??

Cheers

Pwiggy


----------



## ladislav.heller (Feb 4, 2020)

Hello

Is there any official place to get an updated firmware for the DZ09 model, info got by secret code **#3721#*:

```
Q9_61D_240_W90_TN_B_NEW_20160824
[BRANCH]:
11CW1352MP
MTK61D_BTDIALER_11C
```


----------



## yezuzninja12 (Feb 13, 2020)

Hi, I got a bricked dz09 smartwatch from aliexpress, it has a mt6260ma, X9MB_1.1_CST716B_RQ_WB_DZ09_41_7789_9307BOE_6153_6123_J_LANA_V1.0.8 and I need a backup for it please, someone help please.


----------



## GalaxyMGyt (May 12, 2020)

*ayudaaa dz09*

ayudaaa, amigos, compre un dz09 , tiene un mt6261, le puse chip, le puse sd, puse una apn de mi linea movilnet, pero no agarra los datos, porque si quiero instalar el navegador me dice user init, y al rato me dice time aut , y de ahi no pasa, aveces dice net busy , ya hice el proceso 10 veces , con apn de movilnet varias, con otras lineas, pero siempre lo mismo , ayuda plox , tambien intente colocarle un software nuevo , que un youtuber me dice que tal ves asi funcione , pero cuando voy a flashear , se queda en 0% (withing) , y no pasa de ahi , ayuda por favor


----------



## GalaxyMGyt (May 12, 2020)

*ayuda*

ayudaaa, amigos, compre un dz09, tiene un mt6261, le puse chip, le puse sd, puse una apn de mi linea movilnet, pero no agarra los datos, porque si quiero instalar el navegador me dice user init, y al rato me dice time aut, y de ahi no pasa, aveces dice net busy, ya hice el proceso 10 veces, con apn de movilnet varias, con otras líneas, pero siempre lo mismo, ayuda plox, también intente colocarle un software nuevo, que un youtuber me dice que tal ves asi funciona, pero cuando voy a flashear, se queda en 0% (dentro), y no pasa de ahi, ayuda por favor


----------



## GalaxyMGyt (May 13, 2020)

*help dz09 mt 6261*



shooterau said:


> Having trouble setting up mms on the DZ09 smartwatch can anyone advise if it has been done.
> Thanks for any assistance

Click to collapse




Help me, friends, buy a dz09, it has an mt6261, I put a chip in it, I put sd in it, I put an apn of my mobile line, but it doesn't grab the mobile data, because if I want to install the browser it tells me user init, and after a while I it says time aut, and from there it does not happen, sometimes it says net busy, I already did the process 10 times, with several mobile phone apn, with other lines, but always the same, please help, also try to put a new software, that a youtuber tells me that maybe this is how it works, but when I am going to flash, it stays at 0% (withing), and it does not go from there, help please
:llorando::llorando:


----------



## Golem_ (May 13, 2020)

GalaxyMGyt said:


> ayudaaa, amigos, compre un dz09, tiene un mt6261, le puse chip, le puse sd, puse una apn de mi linea movilnet, pero no agarra los datos, porque si quiero instalar el navegador me dice user init, y al rato me dice time aut, y de ahi no pasa, aveces dice net busy, ya hice el proceso 10 veces, con apn de movilnet varias, con otras líneas, pero siempre lo mismo, ayuda plox, también intente colocarle un software nuevo, que un youtuber me dice que tal ves asi funciona, pero cuando voy a flashear, se queda en 0% (dentro), y no pasa de ahi, ayuda por favor

Click to collapse



Unfortunately there is nothing you can do unless your SIM provider still keeps active GPRS services (your watch is not able to connect on else than GPRS/EDGE protocol) - ask your SIM provider if they can give you APN and all setting details for GPRS


----------



## J_Villain_904 (May 20, 2020)

*Help, please!*

Terribly sorry if this has already been addressed, however I've scoured the web trying to figure this out.

Here's the situation: I've recently received my DZ09, purchased a SIM card, & an inexpensive prepaid plan, with a small amount of minutes, text messages, & 100MB, just to try out for a month to see if it's something I want to keep, with more than just what's offered via a bluetooth connection. The plan is on the T-Mobile network via US Mobile. 

The problem is this— I'm unable to access the web, or any pre-installed apps that require a data connection (FB, Twitter, browser, etc.).

The watch indicates that the app(s) have not been downloaded yet, & I'm given an option to either cancel or install. I've tried installing till I'm blue in the face. It inevitably times out, & doesn't ever seem to grab an actual data connection, which is quite frustrating, considering that's what was most appealing about the watch. To be able to access the web from my wrist (albeit at a much more limited capacity than usual).

The watch works great as a stand alone phone, but just that...a phone. Texting would be utilized more if I could find a way to get a QWERTY keyboard on the sucker.

While I may be *slightly* tech savvy, this is all above my pay grade. I sold phone & worked in tech support for Verizon many, MANY years before all of this was even an idea (wearables, etc.), however I still enjoy my devices (no matter how "ancient" they may be, considering how rapid this tech advances).

So, anyway, there my issue. If ANYONE could offer ANY assistance here, it would be *GREATLY* appreciated. 

Again, sorry if this has already been addressed on here. I just stumbled upon it while trying to figure out how to get my smart watch to be a bit smarter, if you will.

Anyone that can offer any additional insight is free to email me j.allen 《at》yahoo 《dot》com. Thanks for your time, all that have made it this far. REALLY hope to hear back, even if it's just being pointed in the right direction. Thanks!

---------- Post added at 11:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 AM ----------




J_Villain_904 said:


> Terribly sorry if this has already been addressed, however I've scoured the web trying to figure this out.
> 
> Here's the situation: I've recently received my DZ09, purchased a SIM card, & an inexpensive prepaid plan, with a small amount of minutes, text messages, & 100MB, just to try out for a month to see if it's something I want to keep, with more than just what's offered via a bluetooth connection. The plan is on the T-Mobile network via US Mobile.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





CORRECTION!!!

The email is j.allen1182 《at》 yahoo 《dot》com.


----------



## Savage Sarjak (Aug 13, 2020)

i need firmware for my DZ09 watch
<version>MX6XM-COB-DZ09-9307HSD-YDT-HLC-GL6113-HSJZ
MRE VERSION:3100


----------



## pipicat6489 (Sep 8, 2020)

demileescott said:


> Good Day!
> 
> Currently I'm sitting with a issue of " the flash id of MAUI BIN is not match to target phone flash!
> please check MAUI load is build correctly and fits this target. " when using flash tool to update my watches firmware.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi

i checked my watch's details, and legit, it was missing some details, but all the details you mentioned (FAE, company, etc,) was the same. so what i want to tell you, is you can flash any firmware. just google "DZ09 firmwares" and you get it!

i hope this will help

pipicat6489


----------



## amir _miraki (Sep 10, 2021)

Golem_ said:


> http://niezarmsan.blogspot.ro/2015/12/how-to-install-firmware-on-dz09-mtk6260.html
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/sma.../readback-extractor-mtk6260-firmware-t3289272

Click to collapse



gizmo advices is a good youtube with the dz09 watch


----------



## Kirboopa11 (Sep 24, 2021)

Hello guys, I am new to this platform, yesterday I got this DZ09 smartwatch, but this is a strange version, it does not bring any background, nor does it bring to change it, (I have an SD on) the apps are weird and the secret codes do not work, I want to install the ZW or the Gameapp but they do not work, I try to change the IMEI for the calls but no code works alone (* # 66 * #) this is the version of the DZ09

If someone can help me with this, I would appreciate it, because I do not understand this device


----------



## amir _miraki (Nov 18, 2021)

With the Dz09 its cellular connective is 2G and the antenna would i be able to get a 3g antenna for this watch idk if it will work and is there any mods avabile for this smartwatch


----------



## caiobaio (Oct 17, 2022)

good morning sorry my english i have a dz09 and i wanted to use it only as a recorder but inside it doesn't exist you can install or replace firmware


----------



## caiobaio (Oct 18, 2022)

FLASHTOOL ERROR: S_DL_MAUI_FLASH_ID_NOT_MATCHED_WITH_TARGET (5095) scatter file for the Smartwatch's exact Chipset my mt6260ma  chip but can someone help


----------

